# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Σε πόσο χρόνο ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή σας?

## sdn

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρων να κρατήσουμε κάποια στατιστικά για τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής (shared/full/OTE) από την βιβοντι.

Ένας μήνας μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός όταν ο οτε ενεργοποιεί σε μερικές ημέρες πλέων τις νέες γραμμές.

----------


## BoGe

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρων να κρατήσουμε κάποια στατιστικά για τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής (shared/full/OTE) από την βιβοντι.
> 
> Ένας μήνας μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός όταν ο οτε ενεργοποιεί σε μερικές ημέρες πλέων τις νέες γραμμές.


Full
14 μέρες (με Σαββατο/Κύριακο) σε λειτουργεία,

----------


## ok_computer

σε ενα 3 βδομαδο αλλα αυτο πριν 8 μηνες.....
αυτο ομως μπορει πια να εχει μειωθει....

----------


## Rama

Τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο 15 εργάσιμες.

----------


## sdikr

> Ένας μήνας μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός όταν ο οτε ενεργοποιεί σε μερικές ημέρες πλέων τις νέες γραμμές.


Αυτά τα νούμερα τα δίνει ο Οτε,  συμφώνα με τον οτε,  ειναι υποχρεομένος να παρέχει την γραμμή μέσα σε 30 μέρες max,  για αυτό τον λόγο αναφέρει και η vivodi αυτο το νούμερο 


μπορεί φυσικά να γίνει και πολύ ποιο γρήγορα,  αλλά επειδή έχει ακούσει αρκετά η vivodι  με την καθηστέρηση στην παραδοση γραμμών απο τους χρήστες  ....

----------


## sdn

> Αυτά τα νούμερα τα δίνει ο Οτε,  συμφώνα με τον οτε,  ειναι υποχρεομένος να παρέχει την γραμμή μέσα σε 30 μέρες max,  για αυτό τον λόγο αναφέρει και η vivodi αυτο το νούμερο 
> 
> 
> μπορεί φυσικά να γίνει και πολύ ποιο γρήγορα,  αλλά επειδή έχει ακούσει αρκετά η vivodι  με την καθηστέρηση στην παραδοση γραμμών απο τους χρήστες  ....


Τι θα κάναμε χωρίς αυτό το φόρουμ!!! 

Και μετά σου λένε για ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό. Ο οτε βάζει γραμμή σε 2 ημέρες για τους πελάτες του και βάζει όλους τους άλλους σε κάτι ουρές αναμονής μεγαλύτερες από τον τραπεζών σε απεργία.

----------


## johnvam

Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω... Απο 13/06/2005!!!

FULL LLU 384/128!!!

Τα νεύρα μου!!!!!

----------


## apok

Σε λίγες μέρες που, επιτέλους, θα έχω και εγώ Full με Vivo θα σας δώσω stats αναμονής για ενεργοποίηση !

----------


## ubikk

εγω που περιμενα απο 30 οκτ 2004 τελικα μου παρεδωσαν την γραμμη 3 μηνες αργοτερα. Ηταν μια προβληματικη περιοδος τοτε, στο forum ειχαν παρα πολοι καθηστερησεις. Δεν ξερω αν τωρα ειναι καλυτερα :/

----------


## johnvam

Παιδιά σήμερα το πρωί στις 8:30 ήρθε ο ΟΤΕτζής για να μου δείξει πιό ζεύγος καλωδίων απο τον κατανεμητή είναι για την Vivodi. Εσείς που έχετα βάλει ήδη FULL μετά απο πόσο διάστημα ήρθε και η Vivodi? Με τρελαίνει η αναμονή... Επίσης το ΑΤΑ πότε σας το φέρανε?

----------


## BoGe

> Παιδιά σήμερα το πρωί στις 8:30 ήρθε ο ΟΤΕτζής για να μου δείξει πιό ζεύγος καλωδίων απο τον κατανεμητή είναι για την Vivodi. Εσείς που έχετα βάλει ήδη FULL μετά απο πόσο διάστημα ήρθε και η Vivodi? Με τρελαίνει η αναμονή... Επίσης το ΑΤΑ πότε σας το φέρανε?


3 μέρες

----------


## Freedom

Η ενεργοποιηση της γραμμής στην δικιά μου την περίπτωση έγινε σε 3 μέρες...

EDIT: Συγνώμη παιδιά στραβομάρα μου...δεν είχα προσεξει οτι αυτό το θρέαντ αναφερόταν ΜΟΝΟ σε vivodi...   :Embarassed:

----------


## johnvam

> Η ενεργοποιηση της γραμμής στην δικιά μου την περίπτωση έγινε σε 3 μέρες...


Φαντάζομαι εννοείς απο την στιγμή που ήρθαν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες...

Το ΑΤΑ πότε σας ήρθε?

----------


## Freedom

> Φαντάζομαι εννοείς απο την στιγμή που ήρθαν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες...
> 
> Το ΑΤΑ πότε σας ήρθε?


Οπα...

1000 συγνώμη φίλε...

...τώρα είδα το *"από την βιβοντι."* του πρώτου πόστ του sdn...

Με γεια τα ματια μου...

Στραβομάρα...

 :Embarassed:

----------


## johnvam

> Οπα...
> 
> 1000 συγνώμη φίλε...
> 
> ...τώρα είδα το *"από την βιβοντι."* του πρώτου πόστ του sdn...
> 
> Με γεια τα ματια μου...
> 
> Στραβομάρα...


Ok man cool!!!

----------


## onefluffycloud

12 μερες.

----------


## gerokost

Αίτηση 24 του μήνα, σήμερα ήρθαν απο τον ΟΤΕ και την Vivo για την νέα μου full llu !
Σε 4-5 μέρες απο τώρα δλδ μάλλον θα είμαι οκ !

----------


## kadronarxis

Σας ζηλεύω παιδιά.!
Τώρα που έφτιαξε η vivo, πρέπει να λέει πολλά.
Και μέσω οτέ, δεν υπάρχουν τρομερά παράπονα, αλλά οι τιμές όπως πάντα είναι οι γνωστές.....

Άντε γερά, να χαίρεστε τις συνδέσεις, βρε!

----------


## johnvam

Σήμερα επιτέλους ενεργοποιήθηκα...

Ήρθε ο τεχνικός της Vivodi και τα έβαλε...

Παισδιά η σύνδεση φυσάει... Το DSLphone είναι άψογο...!!!!

Κατεβάζω σταθερά με 40-42 KB/sec!!!!

----------


## apok

28/06 έκανα την αίτηση και χθες 04/07 πήρα την γραμμή. 6 μέρες σύνολο  :Wink:

----------


## alfa156

> 28/06 έκανα την αίτηση και χθες 04/07 πήρα την γραμμή. 6 μέρες σύνολο


σε ποιά περιοχή?

----------


## apok

Kάτω πατήσια

----------


## Emilot_e

22/6 Αίτηση
Σήμερα ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ.
 Ελπίζω μέχρι την παρασκευή να έχω DSL!!!

Περιοχή Εξάρχεια. Full LLU

----------


## theopan

24/6 εκανα αιτηση για Shared LLU, στις 29/6 εφυγαν τα χαρτια μου για τον ΟΤΕ οπως μου ειπαν (επειδη στο site τους γραφουν μονο ανοησιες και δεν αναφερουν καθαρα και με σαφηνεια *ολα* τα απαραιτητα δικαιολογητικα δεν βρηκα πουθενα την "δηλωση αποδοχης των ορων" την οποια μου απεστειλαν μεσω φαξ για να τους την ξαναστειλω συμπληρωμενη, 3 μερες μετα).
Σε πρωτο μου τηλεφωνημα πριν 10 μερες περιπου μου ειπαν για εκτιμηση μεχρι τις 20/7 να ειμαι ετοιμος.Σε νεο τηλεφωνημα προχθες, το 20/7 εγινε "τελος του μηνα".
Μου φαινεται οτι επρεπε να ακουσω αυτους που μου ελεγαν "μακρια απο Vivodi αν θες την ψυχικη σου γαληνη"...
Αληταριο ειναι και ο ΟΤΕ και δεν θα με παραξενευε καθολου αν σαμποταριζε την διεκπεραιωση των αιτησεων της Vivodi, το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι εγω με την Vivodi εχω κανει συμβαση, την Vivodi εχω εξουσιοδοτησει να διαχειριστει (και) το θεμα με τον ΟΤΕ, συνεπως η Vivodi οφειλει να πραξει τα δεοντα για να μην περιμενω 1 μηνα για μια δουλεια που σε αλλους γινεται σε 3 μερες.

Παραλειψη. Περιοχη Ν.Ηρακλειο.

----------


## sdn

Που μπορώ να βρω τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον μέγιστο χρόνο ενεργοποίησης της ADSL γραμμής στο νέο site της Vivodi?

----------


## hedgehog

> Σε πόσο διάστημα θα ενεργοποιηθεί η DSL πρόσβαση;
> Ανά τύπο πρόσβασης , τα χρονοδιαγράμματα παράδοσης των DSL γραμμών ανά τύπο πρόσβασης έχουν ως εξής:
> 
>     * Shared LLU: 15 ημέρες (εργάσιμες)
>     * Full LLU: 20 ημέρες (εργάσιμες)
>     * ΑΡΥΣ (ΟΤΕ): 12 ημέρες (ημερολογιακές) Θα πρέπει βέβαια να λάβετε υπόψη σας πως οι παραδόσεις είναι άμεσα εξαρτώμενες από τον ΟΤΕ και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τα χρονικά όρια είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερα.


 απο το FAQ  :Wink:

----------


## johnvam

Επειδή έβαλα πρίν απο ένα μήνα ακριβώς 384/128 FULL LLU με Vivodi, εμένα έκαναν 17 ημερολογιακές ημέρες ακριβώς!!!

Στο παλιό site έλεγε οτι θέλει 15 ημερολιακές για Shared LLU και 20 εργάσιμες για FULL LLU!

----------


## Ducklord

’λλαξα τον τίτλο του θέματος. Παρακαλώ, όταν ξεκινάτε ένα θέμα, να είναι κατατοπιστικός ο τίτλος του. Τι πάει να πει "ερώτηση";
"Ερώτηση για το αν πετούν οι καλιακούδες";
"Ερώτηση για τη σεξουαλική ζωή του Μπίλ Γάτου";

"Ερώτηση", σκέτο, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## sdn

> ’λλαξα τον τίτλο του θέματος. Παρακαλώ, όταν ξεκινάτε ένα θέμα, να είναι κατατοπιστικός ο τίτλος του. Τι πάει να πει "ερώτηση";
> "Ερώτηση για το αν πετούν οι καλιακούδες";
> "Ερώτηση για τη σεξουαλική ζωή του Μπίλ Γάτου";
> 
> "Ερώτηση", σκέτο, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Καλά έκανες. Πάντως οι δύο πρώτοι απάντησαν στην ερώτηση. Τώρα όποιος θέλει μπορεί να απαντήσει και στις επόμενες.

----------


## sdn

> απο το FAQ


Σε ευχαριστώ. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά τελευταία. Δεύτερη φορά σε μια εβδομάδα που δεν βρίσκω κάποια πληροφορία   :Whistling:   :Embarassed:

----------


## johnvam

> Σε ευχαριστώ. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά τελευταία. Δεύτερη φορά σε μια εβδομάδα που δεν βρίσκω κάποια πληροφορία


Το παθαίνω και εγώ... Μην ανησυχείς... Της ηλικίας θα είναι!!!

----------


## Rama

Υπάρχει και ένα άλλο thread με αρκετές πρόσφατες "εμπειρίες" από ενεργοποίηση από την Vivodi.

----------


## sdn

> Υπάρχει και ένα άλλο thread με αρκετές πρόσφατες "εμπειρίες" από ενεργοποίηση από την Vivodi.


Ναι το είδα αργότερα. Εγώ το είχα ξεκινήσει.   :Sad:   :Embarassed:  
Αν γίνεται κάποιος moderator ας μεταφέρει το νέο στο παλιό

----------


## sdn

Λοιπόν πρέπει να είμαι ο γκαντέμης του φόρουμ...   :Thumbdown0:  

Υπάρχει κάποιος που έκανε αίτηση για γραμμή στην αρχή του μήνα και του παραδόθηκε? 

Στις 7/7/2005 πήγα ο ίδιος το πρωί την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης στη βιβοντι.
Μετά από μία εβδομάδα και μετά από τηλεφωνική μου επικοινωνία μαθαίνω ότι η αίτηση έφυγε από την βιβόντι προς τον οτε στις 11/7/05 (μεσολαβούσε Σ/Κ αλλά και 2 ημέρες έκανε βόλτες στα γραφεία της βιβοντι)
Σε 2 ημέρες τελειώνει ο χρόνος αναμονής των 15 ημερών που αναφέρουν στο site, αλλά μετά από νέο τηλέφωνο με πληροφορούν ότι μπορεί να χρειαστεί άλλη μια εβδομάδα (ευγενέστατα η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι δεν θέλει να με γελάσει και γι αυτό δεν μπορεί να πεί με ακρίβεια μιας και εξαρτάται από τον οτε (πάλι μπροστά μου ο πΟΤΕ ) )

Αν στις 29/7/05 δεν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή κάνω αμέσως αίτηση για διακοπή και δουλεύω ήρεμος με ISDN. Αρκετό χρόνο και νεύρα έχω χαλάσει με αυτή την ιστορία. 

Ξέρω ότι μερικοί θα πουν ότι στο site γράφουν ότι ίσως χρειαστεί περισσότερος  λόγο οτε. Ξέρω οτι είναι περίπου το ίδιο όπως και με όλους τους ISP και τις μη εγγυημένες ταχύτητες. Αλλά γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι μας κοροϊδεύουν. Ας γράψουν ο χρόνος παράδοσης δεν είναι εγγυημένος. Συνήθως είναι 15 ημέρες αλλά μπορεί να χρειαστούν και 15, 150 κλπ μήνες για να ξέρουμε τι να περιμένουμε.

----------


## sdn

Λοιπών έχουμε και λέμε. Έξω η αρχική καθυστέρηση των 4 ημερών για να φύγει η αίτηση από την βιβόντι μας μένουν 15 εργάσιμες και γραμμή δεν υπάρχει....

Στο vivodi help desk η κοπελιά με διαβεβαίωσε ότι κανένας πελάτης της εταιρείας δεν έχει πάρει γραμμή πριν περάσουν 15 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Παρόλα αυτά εγώ κάπου είχα δει στο φόρουμ χρόνους πολύ μικρότερους. Τι γίνεται???

----------


## nikgl

> Λοιπών έχουμε και λέμε. Έξω η αρχική καθυστέρηση των 4 ημερών για να φύγει η αίτηση από την βιβόντι μας μένουν 15 εργάσιμες και γραμμή δεν υπάρχει....
> 
> Στο vivodi help desk η κοπελιά με διαβεβαίωσε ότι κανένας πελάτης της εταιρείας δεν έχει πάρει γραμμή πριν περάσουν 15 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Παρόλα αυτά εγώ κάπου είχα δει στο φόρουμ χρόνους πολύ μικρότερους. Τι γίνεται???


Χαλάρωσε λιγάκι, πολύ ανυπόμονος είσαι. Θα έρθει το adsl σου. Εδώ μια γυναίκα γεννάει και δεν ξέρει πότε ακριβώς θα είναι η μέρα της!
Τόσο άγχος πιά; Πάψε να κοιτάς το ημερολόγιο.

----------


## johnvam

Πολλές φορές δεν εξαρτάται μονάχα απο την Vivodi!

Λιγάκι υπομονή... Εξ'άλλου το αποτέλεσμα θα σε ανταμοίψει!!!!

----------


## sdn

Έχετε απόλυτα δίκαιο απλώς είχα προβλήματα παλαιότερα με τον ΟΤΕ/φορθνετ και τελικά έκοψα την γραμμή μου 1 μήνα πιο νωρίς και τους χάρισα και τα χρήματα. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ήθελαν να την κόψουν πριν περάσει το διάστημα για το οποίο είχα πληρώσει. Στο μεσοδιάστημα τους έχω κάνει και μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ & υπουργείο εμπορείου και από το γράμμα και email που πήρα πριν από μερικές ημέρες, τώρα ετοιμάζουν την απάντηση τους. Συν το ότι σε μια παλαιά διαφωνία με τον διευθυντή του help desk του οτε όταν του είπα ότι φεύγω για φορθνετ με κουτοπόνηρο ύφος μου είπε ότι πάλι από το δικό τους δίκτυο θα περάσω.
Τέλος γιατί μετά από 3 μήνες προβλήματα με ΟΤΕ/φορθνετ ξέρω ότι η λέξη μα@@κες δημιουργήθηκε για να τους περιγράψει. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι τι άλλη Μα@@κια μπορούν να κάνουν. Ίδωμεν...

----------


## BoGe

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει εννιαίο χρόνο παράδοσης.

Ανάλογα με την περιοχή που υπάγεται κάποιος, ανάλογη είναι και η παράδοση.
Πριν 2 χρόνια που έκανα αίτηση για Full στην Vivo, ο OTE την έφερε την γραμμή σε 10!!! μέρες με το ΣαββατοΚύριακο μέσα, λέω θα έτυχε.

Φέτος που έβαλα Telepassport (με την Vivod είμαι ευχαριστημένος και δεν την έχω διακόψει), πάλι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε 10 μέρες, μάλιστα ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ ήρθε Κυριακή να παραδόση την γραμμή (φαίνεται είναι από τις λίγες μέρες που δουλεύουν επειδή είναι το 75% αργίας).

----------


## vgiozo

Εμένα με On dsl kit η ενεργοποίηση γραμμής +συνδεσης είχε ολοκληρωθεί σε 11 μέρες εργάσιμες...

----------


## sdn

Μα εκτός από τον «διαχωρισμό» του καλωδίου της γραμμής μου (για φωνή & δεδομένα) ο οτε δες θα έχει άλλη σχέση με εμένα μιας και θα περνάω από vivodi DSLAM.

Οι άνθρωποι είναι απερίγραπτοι και αλήτες. Όταν πρόκειται να πληρώνεις το πάγιο σε αυτούς σου δίνουν γραμμή σε 2-3 ημέρες (τόσο έκαναν για adsl-in-a-box) τώρα τους έχουν πιάσει οι κολ@@@@@@@ες (άντε να μιλάμε στο επίπεδο τους).


Και μία σημαντική πληροφορία. Με απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ όσοι έχουν shared γραμμή ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ στο ΠΑΓΙΟ της τηλεφωνίας μιας και η vivodi τους πληρώνει την γραμμή (την νοικιάζει) και δεν μπορούν να παίρνουν δύο φορές χρήματα για το ίδιο προϊών. 

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε την Δευτέρα μπορώ να σας δώσω και την σχετική απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## sdn

Ωραία περάσαμε και τις 15 εργάσιμες ημέρες και ακόμα γραμμή δεν έχω. Από το help desk δεν ξέρουν πότε θα μου παραδοθεί η γραμμή. Τώρα μου λένε κάτι για 20-30 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ημέρες. Ενδιαφέρων.... Με βλέπω με την παλιά καλή ISDN και μετά από 5 χρόνια ίσως να το σκεφτώ σοβαρά για DSL …

----------


## BoGe

> Ωραία περάσαμε και τις 15 εργάσιμες ημέρες και ακόμα γραμμή δεν έχω. Από το help desk δεν ξέρουν πότε θα μου παραδοθεί η γραμμή. Τώρα μου λένε κάτι για 20-30 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ημέρες. Ενδιαφέρων.... Με βλέπω με την παλιά καλή ISDN και μετά από 5 χρόνια ίσως να το σκεφτώ σοβαρά για DSL …


Αυτό θέλει και ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## sdn

> Αυτό θέλει και ο ΟΤΕ


Το καταλαβαίνω αλλά θα πρέπει να κοιτάζουν και οι εταιρείες το συμφέρων τους. Ούτε ενημέρωση είχα ούτε τίποτα (βέβαια καμία εταιρεία του χώρου δεν θα με ενημέρωνε). Αν δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν το χρόνο παράδοσης να μην γράφουν τίποτα στο site σχετικά με χρόνους παράδοσης. Αν δε γράφουν 15 ημέρες να πουν συγνώμη περάσαμε το όριο, φταίει ο οτε, θα δούμε, θα ζητήσουμε ενημέρωση και θα σας ενημερώσουμε. Αυτό κάνει μια σωστή εταιρεία. Σήμερα με δύο κοπέλες στο help desk είχαμε διαφωνία για το αν είναι 15 η 20 εργάσιμες ημέρες (ούτε το site τους δεν κοιτάζουν???). Το πιο ενδιαφέρων είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να μου πουν πότε θα είναι έτοιμο. Η μία μάλιστα μου είπε κάτι για 15 Αυγούστου (δλδ 5 και κάτι ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ εβδομάδες). 

Ας κάνουν καταγγελία στο οτε (όπως έκανα και εγώ για άλλο πρόβλημα). Θα είμαι ικανοποιημένος να πληρώνει για τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί στους πελάτες του και ας συνεχίσει την ίδια τακτική. Τα κέρδη του και για το 2005 θα είναι στα ίδια η χαμηλότερα επίπεδα από αυτά του 2004. Και μετά θα ξυπνήσουν ....

----------


## sdikr

> Ωραία περάσαμε και τις 15 εργάσιμες ημέρες και ακόμα γραμμή δεν έχω. Από το help desk δεν ξέρουν πότε θα μου παραδοθεί η γραμμή. Τώρα μου λένε κάτι για 20-30 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ημέρες. Ενδιαφέρων.... Με βλέπω με την παλιά καλή ISDN και μετά από 5 χρόνια ίσως να το σκεφτώ σοβαρά για DSL …


30 μέρες ειναι το όριο που έχει ο Οτε για την παράδοση κυκλωμάτων σε άλλους,  μετά απο αυτό ο πελάτης (εδώ η vivodi)  μπορεί να κάνει καταγγελεία,  αλλά ως δια μαγειας συνηθως το παραδίνουν μέσα στις 30 μέρες   :Mr. Green:

----------


## sdn

> 30 μέρες ειναι το όριο που έχει ο Οτε για την παράδοση κυκλωμάτων σε άλλους,  μετά απο αυτό ο πελάτης (εδώ η vivodi)  μπορεί να κάνει καταγγελεία,  αλλά ως δια μαγειας συνηθως το παραδίνουν μέσα στις 30 μέρες


Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η δήλωση στο site της vivo για 15 ημέρες είναι παραπλανητική...  :Wink: 

Εννοείς 30 ημερολογιακές, εργάσιμες, ή κάποιος νέος τρόπος υπολογισμού των ημερών???    :Rolling Eyes:   :Whistling:

----------


## sdn

Βρε παιδιά μπορούμε να λύσουμε μια απορία που μόλις μου δημιουργήθηκε. Αν κάποιος πάρε μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση από βιβοντι γιατί ο οτε χρειάζεται ένα μήνα για παράδοση τη γραμμή. Και ποία γραμμή θα παραδώσει??? Αφού θα περνάω από dslam βιβοντι. 

Αφου η βιβοντι θα χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο το φυσικό χάλκινο δίκτυο του οτε (καλωδιακή υποδομή) για την μεταφορά των δεδομένων ο οτε τι κάνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση και ετοιμάζει την γραμμή???

----------


## nikgl

> Βρε παιδιά μπορούμε να λύσουμε μια απορία που μόλις μου δημιουργήθηκε. Αν κάποιος πάρε μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση από βιβοντι γιατί ο οτε χρειάζεται ένα μήνα για παράδοση τη γραμμή. Και ποία γραμμή θα παραδώσει??? Αφού θα περνάω από dslam βιβοντι. 
> 
> Αφου η βιβοντι θα χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο το φυσικό χάλκινο δίκτυο του οτε (καλωδιακή υποδομή) για την μεταφορά των δεδομένων ο οτε τι κάνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση και ετοιμάζει την γραμμή???


O OTE θα εκχωρήσει εύρος των συχνοτήτων της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής που θα είναι μόνο για DATA (γι'αυτό λέγεται και shared LLU) στη Vivodi.
Αυτή η γραφειοκρατική πράξη από τον ΟΤΕ λέγετε "παράδοση γραμμής".
H vivodi δεν έχει κανένα όφελος να καθυστερεί τις παραδόσεις στους πελάτες της. Χρήμα θα έχανε.
Αυτή η κωλυσιεργία του ΟΤΕ απέναντι στη συγκεκριμένη μορφή ADSL είναι που κάνει και τους υπόλοιπους ISP να πέρνουν μόνο γραμμές ΟΤΕ για τους πελάτες τους.
Με λίγα λόγια η vivodi είναι πρωτοπόρος.

----------


## sdn

> O OTE θα εκχωρήσει εύρος των συχνοτήτων της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής που θα είναι μόνο για DATA (γι'αυτό λέγεται και shared LLU) στη Vivodi.
> Αυτή η γραφειοκρατική πράξη από τον ΟΤΕ λέγετε "παράδοση γραμμής".
> H vivodi δεν έχει κανένα όφελος να καθυστερεί τις παραδόσεις στους πελάτες της. Χρήμα θα έχανε.
> Αυτή η κωλυσιεργία του ΟΤΕ απέναντι στη συγκεκριμένη μορφή ADSL είναι που κάνει και τους υπόλοιπους ISP να πέρνουν μόνο γραμμές ΟΤΕ για τους πελάτες τους.
> Με λίγα λόγια η vivodi είναι πρωτοπόρος.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου. Ναι τα ήξερα αυτά (στο adslgr τα έμαθα   :Wink:    ) απλός σκεφτικά μην τυχών ήταν κάτι πιο σοφιστικέ και όχι μια σφραγίδα σε ένα χαρτί που λέει βιβοντι αυτός ελπίζω να είναι ο τελευταίος πελάτης που μας παίρνεις. Γιατί το καλώδιο υπάρχει η φωνή παίζει σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες και τα δεδομένα σε άλλες. Άρα μιλάμε για καθαρά γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία...

Ε δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μόνο αυτή η κωλυσιεργία που οι άλλοι ISP δεν έχουν δικό τους δίκτυο. 

Τέλος ας αφήσουμε τις πρωτοπορίες και να επικεντρωθούμε στις υπηρεσίες στην ποιότητα και στο κόστος. Εκτός από την vivodi υπάρχει και η telepassport και έχει αρχίσει δικό της δίκτυο φωνής και η teledome

----------


## BoGe

Sdn στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που μιλάμε για την Vivodi, αν τα έφταιγε η Vivodi θα έπρεπε όλες οι άλλες εταιρείες Telepassport και Teledome, να δίνουν γραμμές πάντα πιο γρήγορα. Από το ότι, όλοι περίπου κάνουν τον ίδιο χρόνο να παραδώσουν γραμμή, το πρόβλημα είναι που αλλού, στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## nikgl

> Ε δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μόνο αυτή η κωλυσιεργία που οι άλλοι ISP δεν έχουν δικό τους δίκτυο.


Ίσως και να'χεις δίκιο. Μόνο κάποιος ειδικός θα μπορούσε να μας εξηγήσει το γιατί.




> Εκτός από την vivodi υπάρχει και η telepassport και έχει αρχίσει δικό της δίκτυο φωνής και η teledome


Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι η teledome στο ADSL παρέχει μόνο ΑΡΥΣ.

Στο δίκτυο φωνής πάντως η τεχνολογία που παρέχει η vivodi (και η HOL) δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Μου φαίνεται μόνο αριθμοδότηση κάνουν με adsl phone. Πουλάνε την τεχνολογία skype με το δικό τους τρόπο.
H Forthnet η Tellas και η Q-telecom  ασχολούνται σοβαρά και επενδύουν στην ανάπτυξη σταθερών δικτύων. Ίσως και άλλοι.
συγνώμη που ξεφεύγω από το θέμα.

----------


## sdn

> Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι η teledome στο ADSL παρέχει μόνο ΑΡΥΣ.


Έτσι είναι 





> Στο δίκτυο φωνής πάντως η τεχνολογία που παρέχει η vivodi (και η HOL) δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Μου φαίνεται μόνο αριθμοδότηση κάνουν με adsl phone. Πουλάνε την τεχνολογία skype με το δικό τους τρόπο.



Έτσι είναι, εκτός από το ότι χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικό πρωτόκολλο (skype-skype, Vivodi-H323, HOL-SIP)





> H Forthnet η Tellas και η Q-telecom  ασχολούνται σοβαρά και επενδύουν στην ανάπτυξη σταθερών δικτύων. Ίσως και άλλοι.
> συγνώμη που ξεφεύγω από το θέμα.


Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο με teledome έχεις φωνή (OXI VOIP) και ΔΕΝ πληρώνεις πάγια στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## theopan

> Ωραία περάσαμε και τις 15 εργάσιμες ημέρες και ακόμα γραμμή δεν έχω. Από το help desk δεν ξέρουν πότε θα μου παραδοθεί η γραμμή. Τώρα μου λένε κάτι για 20-30 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ημέρες. Ενδιαφέρων.... Με βλέπω με την παλιά καλή ISDN και μετά από 5 χρόνια ίσως να το σκεφτώ σοβαρά για DSL …


Ακου λοιπον τι πρεπει να κανεις για να μην συνεχισουν να υποτιμουν τη νοημοσυνη σου.
Εγω ηξερα για 20 εργασιμες.Επρεπε να ειχα τη συνδεση στις 24/7.Στις 24/7 λοιπον το μεσημερι πηρα τηλεφωνο.Τους ενημερωσα ορθα-κοφτα οτι "Σημερα ειναι η 20η εργασιμη που περιμενω ενεργοποιηση.Ακουω *τωρα* τι προκειται να γινει".
Αφου προσπαθησε η τηλεφωνητρια να ξεκινησει συζητηση στα "γιαπωνεζικα", με ολες τις αρλουμπες που συνηθως λενε οταν δεν ξερουν τι αλλο να πουνε,κατι κουλα περι του οτι "20 μερες ειναι ο ελαχιστος χρονος και οχι ο μεγιστος ο οποιος μπορει να φτασει και τις 40 εργασιμες αλλα οπως και να εχει μετα τις 20 μερες θεωρειται οτι υπαρχει καθυστερηση και παμε για τις 40", "δεν μας εχει παραδωσει τη γραμμη σας ο ΟΤΕ ακομα απο ο,τι βλεπω στο συστημα"  και αφου της απαντησα οτι δεν υφισταται "ελαχιστη προθεσμια" οταν υπογραφεται συμβαση (και φυσικα πουθενα δεν αναφερεται τετοια γελοιοτητα στο site τους ή στους ορους που υπεγραψα), της δηλωσα οτι θελω σαφη απαντηση περι του τι μελλει γεννεσθαι, εως το απογευμα της ιδιας μερας, σε αντιθετη δε περιπτωση την επομενη θα ζητουσα (ακομα και με εξωδικο) να μου επιστραφουν τα χρηματα της ενεργοποιησης ωστε να μπορεσω να παω αλλου να κανω τη δουλεια μου.
Μου ειπε λοιπον οτι στελνει αμεσα e-mail στο τεχνικο τμημα.
Σε 2 ωρες, με καλεσαν απο το τεχνικο τμημα για να μου πουν οτι εως τις 6 το απογευμα της ιδιας μερας θα λαμβανα e-mail με τα στοιχεια ενεργοποιησης (κατα τ'αλλα "καθυστερει ο ΟΤΕ την παραδοση του βρογχου" και ως δια μαγειας τον παρεδωσε σε μιση ωρα αφου πηρα τηλεφωνο).Η γραμμη θα λειτουργουσε απο ,τι μου ειπαν απο την επομενη το πρωι αν και θα προσπαθουσαν να ανοιξει επισης απο το απογευμα της ιδιας μερας.
Στις 5 το απογευμα (μια ωρα νωριτερα απο την ελαχιστη προθεσμια ποθ εδωσαν μονοι τους) με καλεσε τεχνικος της Βιβοντι στο κινητο μου, ο οποιος οπως δηλωσε οτι βρισκοταν στον κομβο της περιοχης μου, επισημαινοντας μου οτι απο ο,τι βλεπει δεν εχω βαλει τον εξοπλισμο πανω ωστε να ελεγξει αν ολα δουλευουν οκ με την ευκαιρια που βρεθηκε στο σημειο αυτο.
Στις 7 το απογευμα που επεστρεψα στο σπιτι και δοκιμσα, δουλευαν τα παντα στην εντελεια.

----------


## BoGe

Δεν πιστεύω ο ΟΤΕ να είχε παραδώσει την γραμμή πολλές μέρες πριν, γιατί η Vivodi χάνει χρήμα.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

έχουν περάσει 7 ημέρες απο τότε που πήγε η αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ απο την vivodi και ακόμη adsl δεν έχω..Είμαι με ΟΤΕ καθαρά,γιατι δεν έχει κάλυψη η περιοχή μου απο το δίκτυο της vivodi..
Η Forthnet είχε κάνει μόνο 6 μέρες να με ενεργοποιήσει περίοδο χριστουγένων..και τότε που είχαν πρόβλημα τα DSLAM σν θυμαστε..τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας..Αν φυσικά περάσει το όριο των ημερών που λέει το καταστατικό τους θα τους ρίξω ακυρο..και θα πάω σε forthnet.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

ουτε να το διάβαζαν..σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα..Το απαράδεκτο όμως της υπόθεσης είναι οτι η vivodi αρνείτε να μου δώσει demo..και έτσι πηρα απο forthnet..

----------


## gerokost

Κάτσε, αφού ενεργοποιήθηκες , τότε γιατί πήρες και demo ?

----------


## aroutis

> ουτε να το διάβαζαν..σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα..Το απαράδεκτο όμως της υπόθεσης είναι οτι η vivodi αρνείτε να μου δώσει demo..και έτσι πηρα απο forthnet..


Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις αυτό; Ενεργοποιήθηκες αλλά θες και demo.Πήγες στη forthnet γιατί ακριβώς ;

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμή ADSL απο τον ΟΤΕ..user name και pass δεν έχω ακόμη απο την vivodi..γι αυτό αρχικά πήρα demo απο forthnet και μετά demo απο vivodi..αυτές τις μέρες θα έχω το κανονικό Pass Λογικά.

----------


## sdn

Αίτηση 7/7/2005 προς vividi για shared LLU 
Αποστολή από vividi προς ΟΤΕ 11/7/2005
Σήμερα ακόμα περιμένω.

Ενημέρωση από Vivodi προς εμένα μηδενική (περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα. Ακόμα χειρότερα πριν από μερικές ημέρες η κοπέλα στο help desk προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι είμαστε μέσα στα λογικά πλαίσια)

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...

----------


## BoGe

> Αίτηση 7/7/2005 προς vividi για shared LLU 
> Αποστολή από vividi προς ΟΤΕ 11/7/2005
> Σήμερα ακόμα περιμένω.
> 
> Ενημέρωση από Vivodi προς εμένα μηδενική (περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα. Ακόμα χειρότερα πριν από μερικές ημέρες η κοπέλα στο help desk προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι είμαστε μέσα στα λογικά πλαίσια)
> 
> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...


Πια περιοχή είσαι;

Αν υπάρχει άλλος από εδώ, να σου έλεγε πόσο καιρό έκανε ο ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή σου να φέρει την γραμμή.

----------


## apok

Sdn δες μια και  εδώ  κάτι καλούς χρόνος ( ανα περιπτώσεις βέβαια )! Όπως και να έχει είναι πολύ. Αλλά υπάρχουν πάντα τα χειρότερα :Wink: 

Εμένα προσωπικά έκανε 2 μήνες περίπου ( κάπου στο νήμα που σου έδωσα το αναφέρω ) να μου ενεργοποιήσει ο Οτε τη γραμμή!!

----------


## sdn

Είμαι κέντρο Αθήνα. 
Κοίταξα το νήμα που πρότεινες και ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης τις γραμμής τους τελευταίους μήνες είναι πολύ χαμηλός. Επιπρόσθετα ο οτε θα δόση μόνο το οκ στην βιβο μιας και το dslam θα είναι (αν είναι μιας και αύριο θα ακυρώσω την γραμμή) από βιβο.  

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να μου πουν με σιγουριά πότε θα έχω την γραμμή. Αρκετά έχασα τον χρόνο μου με την ιστορία του dsl. Αν μετά από χρόνια βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση θα το σκεφτώ πάλι.

Σημ. Αν είχα παραγγείλει και dsl phone και έκοβα τον οτε θα έμενα χωρίς τηλέφωνο χωρίς κανένας να μπορεί να με ενημέρωση. Ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν θα πάρω....

----------


## aroutis

> Σημ. Αν είχα παραγγείλει και dsl phone και έκοβα τον οτε θα έμενα χωρίς τηλέφωνο χωρίς κανένας να μπορεί να με ενημέρωση. Ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν θα πάρω....


Προσωπικά, εκοψα τον ΟΤΕ 1 μήνα μετά την χρήση του VoDSL... Και είμαι από τους πρώτους χρήστες της υπηρεσίας... ποτε δεν κόβεις κάτι που λειτουργεί χωρίς να είσαι σιγουρος για κάτι που δοκιμάζεις...

;-)

----------


## sdn

> Προσωπικά, εκοψα τον ΟΤΕ 1 μήνα μετά την χρήση του VoDSL... Και είμαι από τους πρώτους χρήστες της υπηρεσίας... ποτε δεν κόβεις κάτι που λειτουργεί χωρίς να είσαι σιγουρος για κάτι που δοκιμάζεις...
> 
> ;-)


Προσωπικά θα το έκανα μετά από 3-6 μήνες αλλά θεωρητικά κάποιος που πιστεύει την εταιρεία μπορεί να το κάνει αμέσως. Το παράδειγμα είναι ακραίο αλλά πραγματικά με ενοχλεί ο κουτοπόνηρος τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζουν τους πελάτες τους οι εταιρείες του συγκεκριμένου χώρου. 

Δεν μπορεί, είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιοι έχουν απόκτηση γραμμή κάνοντας αίτηση ενεργοποίησης μετά από εμένα (διαφορετικά δεν θα είχε πελάτες η vivodi και το φόρουμ θα είχε αρκετά παράπονα)

Αν είναι έτσι, δεν θα έπρεπε να με ενημερώσουν για το τι γίνεται μιας και η κατάσταση είναι στα χέρια τους όπως μου είπαν?

Είναι λογικό μετά από 25-30 εργάσιμες ημέρες από το help desk να μου λένε ότι είμαστε μέσα στα λογικά πλαίσια?

Είναι λογικό εταιρεία που σέβεται τον εαυτό της να μην μπορεί να μου πει έως πότε μπορεί να περιμένω έως ότου έχω γραμμή?

Τίποτα καλό δεν μου λέει αυτή η συμπεριφορά.... Από τον οτε έφυγα και δεν επιστρέφω με τίποτα για την απάθεια και μη-επιθυμία επίλυσης των όποιων προβλημάτων είχαν παρουσιαστή. Για ποιο λόγω να πάω σε μία εταιρεία που παρουσιάζει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά?

----------


## sdn

Από Δευτέρα τα νεώτερα μιας και η εταιρεία μετακομίζει και δεν είναι σε θέση να μου πουν τι γίνεται με την αίτηση μου? Την Δευτέρα θα έχουμε 6 εργάσιμες εβδομάδες και 1 ημέρα. Και συνεχίζουμε.... Τελικά πρέπει να μου έσπασε πάρα πολύ τα νεύρα ο οτε & η φορθνετ για να αντέχω τέτοια κατάσταση με την βιβοντι   :Laughing:

----------


## Emilot_e

sdn σε συμβουλεύω να κάνεις υπομονή.....

Στο τέλος γελάει καλύτερα αυτός που γελάει τελευταίος....!!

----------


## ok_computer

μετακομιζει η εταιρια??

----------


## sdn

> μετακομιζει η εταιρια??


Πάει Χαλάνδρι

----------


## no_logo

> Πάει Χαλάνδρι


αυτά είναι ωραία νέα  :Trombone:   :Trombone: 

τσουπ θα πετάγομαι με τα πόδια, θα τους βρίζω και σε 5 λεπτά θα είμαι σπίτι μου  :Very Happy:  
βέβαια τώρα πλέον πάνε ολα καλά με την vivo  :Thumbsup1:   αλλά αν είχανε κάνει αυτή την κίνηση πριν μερικούς μήνες, τότε με το χοντρό πρόβλημα που όλοι θυμούνται   :Rolling Eyes:   θα είχα γίνει θαμώνας

----------


## ok_computer

ωχ φευγει απο κεντρο.......
υποθετω σε κατι μεγαλυτερο γιατι στο προηγουμενο μια υποψια προβληματος με τον χωρο....

----------


## sdn

> αυτά είναι ωραία νέα  
> 
> τσουπ θα πετάγομαι με τα πόδια, θα τους βρίζω και σε 5 λεπτά θα είμαι σπίτι μου  
> βέβαια τώρα πλέον πάνε ολα καλά με την vivo   αλλά αν είχανε κάνει αυτή την κίνηση πριν μερικούς μήνες, τότε με το χοντρό πρόβλημα που όλοι θυμούνται    θα είχα γίνει θαμώνας


 :Smile: ))))))

----------


## sdn

> sdn σε συμβουλεύω να κάνεις υπομονή.....
> 
> Στο τέλος γελάει καλύτερα αυτός που γελάει τελευταίος....!!


Είχες απόλυτο δίκαιο: ))))))))))))))))))))

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή. Τα  settings ήταν απροβλημάτιστα (εκτός του ότι στο email που μου έστειλε η vivodi οι DNS servers ήταν αντίθετοι με αυτούς που αναγνώρισε το usr. Τελικά άφησα αυτούς του usr και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα)

Εντυπώσεις??? ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ έχω ADSL. Άψογη ποιότητα στο voip (όχι αυτό της vivodi) και πολύ καλές ταχύτητες download. Όταν βρω χρόνο θα δώσω αναλυτικά στοιχεία. 

Βέβαια με πέθαναν (κατά κύριο λόγο από υπαιτιότητα του ΟΤΕ) για την ενεργοποίηση (αίτηση στις 7/7/2005) αλλά πραγματικά άξιζε που περίμενα 
 :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## chrispen

2 μέρες! και ήμουν και ο πρώτος που πήρε στο dslam μου

----------


## sdn

> 2 μέρες! και ήμουν και ο πρώτος που πήρε στο dslam μου


Υπονοείς ότι δεν είχαν πόρτες???. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν πολυπιστεύω να έγινε κάτι τέτοιο. Εμένα πολιτική ΟΤΕ μου φαίνεται να είναι....

----------


## sdikr

> Υπονοείς ότι δεν είχαν πόρτες???. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν πολυπιστεύω να έγινε κάτι τέτοιο. Εμένα πολιτική ΟΤΕ μου φαίνεται να είναι....


Ο οτε το μονο που θα μπορούσε να κάνει ειναι να καθηστερησει 30 μέρες (που ειναι το max)
εδώ οπώς σου λέει μπήκε σε 2 μέρες εφόσον μπήκε το dslam

----------


## mousi

Ρε παιδιά εγώ περιμένω ήδη μια βδομάδα και όχι για γραμμή... Μόνο για ISP Vivodi. Τέτοια χάλια; Ας μην ήταν η φθηνότερη και θα έτρωγε σουτ

----------


## sdn

> Ο οτε το μονο που θα μπορούσε να κάνει ειναι να καθηστερησει 30 μέρες (που ειναι το max)
> εδώ οπώς σου λέει μπήκε σε 2 μέρες εφόσον μπήκε το dslam


Χμ. Νόμιζα ότι λέει ότι μπήκε σε 2 μέρες από την αίτηση και ήταν και από τους πρώτους χρήστες του DSLAM που ανήκει (άρα με πολλές ελεύθερες πόρτες).    :Wink:  

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει πολύ περισσότερα από το να καθυστερήσει 33 εργάσιμες ημέρες την έγκριση για μια γραμμή. Αν όμως έδωσε έγκριση στις 30 ημέρες η πιο νωρίς τότε καθυστέρησε η vivodi. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η πιο λογική αιτία είναι να μην έχει πόρτες στο DSLAM μιας και δεν έχουν ακουστεί υπερβολικά μεγάλοι χρόνοι ενεργοποίησης για την vivodi τελευταία (που σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι μόνιμο πρόβλημα).

----------


## nevrodion

Και κάτι σχεδόν offtopic: Έκανα την αίτηση στο κατάστημα της vivodi Καβάλα στις 30-8 (πίστεψα πως θα φτάσει γρηγορότερα ο παλιομπιπμπιπ) και σήμερα 8-9 με είπαν πως χτες (7-9) έφυγε από Σαλονίκη για Αθήνα. Με δεδομένο πως έκανε μια βδομάδα Καβάλα-Σαλονίκη και η απόσταση Σαλονίκη-Αθήνα είναι 3*(Καβάλα-Σαλονίκη) έχουμε πως σε 3 βδομάδες θα φτάσει Αθήνα. Από κει μέχρι τον πΟΤΕ άντε να κάνει κανα τριήμερο αν δε μεσολαβήσουν αργίες-απεργίες. Βάλε κανα μήνα να απαντήσει ο πΟΤΕς και την φυσιολογική μηνιαία καθηστέρηση λόγω φόρτου εργασίας "βιβοντι".... Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο από το 15Αύγουστο; Μαγεία....

----------


## nevrodion

Συνέχεια του προηγουμένου: 12-9-2005 και η αίτησή μου έφυγε από βιβόντι για οτε.... κλαπ κλαπ στη βιβόντι, μόνο που εκεί που στα faq στο site τους που λέει κάτι για 12 ημερολογιακές για ΟΤΕ ΑΡΥΣ μάλλον θα εννοούν μέρες που κάνει να φύγει η αίτησή σας για πΟΤΕ....

----------


## Solitude^Within

Εγω εκανα αιτηση στον πΟΤΕ για ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης Πεμπτη κ Δευτερα ημουν ενεργοποιημενος..Αρκετα γρηγορα θα ελεγα...  :Wink:

----------


## kos1967

Ενα λίγο κουφό: γνωστός μου έκανε αίτηση για adsl την Παρασκευή το πρωί (9/9/2005) στην Κατερίνη και το βράδυ από την γραμμή του έκανα την ενεργοποίηση μιας δωρεάν συνδρομής του Ram (μετά την εγκατάσταση του modem που πήρε από τον ΟΤΕ).Η γραμμή του ενεργοποιήθηκε την ίδια μέρα!! (εμένα προσωπικά ενώ έκανα αίτηση 27-2-2004 ενεργοποιήθηκε 12/3/2004).Ή ο ΟΤΕ έχει πολλές περισευούμενες πόρτες 'η ο φίλος μου είναι ευρύπρ....(κοινώς κ....φαρδος)

----------


## kos1967

Συγγνώμη δεν είδα ότι αφορά μόνο Vivodi το νήμα.Ήμαρτον. Αλλά και ο αδερφός μου στην Αθήνα που είναι με Vivodi ενεργοποιήθηκε μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα.

----------


## nevrodion

Στερνή μου γνώση, δέκα μέρες κοσκινίζει.... Αν ήξερα τί με περίμενε (δεν ήξερες, δε ρώταγες; ρώτησα ρώτησα αλλά δεν πίστεψα...) θα έκανα αίτηση για γραμμή στον πΟτε πρώτα και μετά για DSLnet στη βιβόντι...

----------


## Gix

Δευτέρα πρωί κάλεσα το 134 και Τρίτη πρωί ήταν ενεργοποιημένη η γραμμη (Περιοχή Λαγονησίου).

----------


## antonatos

Εγω παιδια εκανα αιτηση 9/8 στην βιβο. πηγε το χαρτι 10/9 στον οτε και 8/9 ειρθε η τεχνικος να μου μετρηση την γραμμη.


Dslnet 384/128
SpeedTouch 530
Shared LLU
Aigalew, ATTikhs

----------


## azimout

εμένα περίπου 20 μέρες, από αρχές αυγούστου μέχρι περίπου 20/08... vivodi 512/128

----------


## rizla_red

paidia esteila thn aitish me speedex courier kai mou energopoihthike se 16 ergasimes akrivos fisika tous eperna kathe 2 meres kai tous ta exona

----------


## paralias

Έκανα αίτηση για Full-LLU και DSLPhone στις 3/9. Στην αναμονή είμαι. Ελπίζω να μην καθυστερήσουν πολύ. Περιοχή πλ. Αμερικής.

----------


## johnvam

> Έκανα αίτηση για Full-LLU και DSLPhone στις 3/9. Στην αναμονή είμαι. Ελπίζω να μην καθυστερήσουν πολύ. Περιοχή πλ. Αμερικής.


Υπομονή... Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει!!!!

----------


## nevrodion

offtopic: είναι εύκολο κάποιος να αρχίσει πολλ με θέμα "Ρεκόρ πόση ώρα σας έχει στην αναμονή η εξυπηρέτηση βιβοντι;". δίνω στοιχείο σήμερα 20-09-2005 από τις 9:30 έως τις 9:46 που το κλεισα, 12:10 έως 12:34 που το κλεισα και ευτυχώς 14:30 με 14:38 που απάντησαν. Τουλάχιστο καλύτερα να βάζαν ράδιο παρά το ίδιο "γιου αρ μαι ουαν..." γμτ.

----------


## nevrodion

Λοιπόν μαγεία.... Επέστρεψα στο γραφείο κατά τύχη (από ταξίδι) Σάββατο και ώρα 22:30, και αφού βιδώσαμε τα γαλλάκια στην καλαθόσφαιρα, και λέω δεν βάζω το ζυξελ έτσι από περιέργεια... Παρεπιπτόντως ούτε θόρυβος στα τηλέφωνα του γραφείου ούτε τίποτα... Και ω τί αγαλλίαση ανάβει το λαμπάκι του ντιεσελ... κάνω να μπω και με το ντέμο της χολ και ως διά μαγείας και εν μέσω αλαλαγμών βλέπω πως παίζει... Φυσικά ούτε λόγος για τηέφωνο από την βιβόντι... ας είναι. Μέχρι να με πάρουν θα κάνω την πλάκα μου έτσι. Αλήθεια η χρέωση από πότε θα αρχίσει να μετράει; από τη μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή ή από τη μέρα που θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο και θα μεδώσουν κωδικό;

----------


## nevrodion

Ώπα ψέμματα τώρα έχει θόρυβο...  :Laughing:

----------


## dejan7

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι ... οι μέρες για την ενεργοποίηση που σου λένε αρχικά είναι καθαρές εργάσιμες μέρες ή μαζί με τα σαβ/κα ??

----------


## Settler

Κανένα καλό modem να προτείνει κανείς..

Έκανα αίτηση στη βιβο πριν 2-3 μέρες και θέλω να είμαι εξοπλισμένος..

Ευχαριστώ...

Υ.Γ. Να μην βγαίνει πάνω 80 ευρώ αλλά να έχει UTP έξοδο σε περίπτωση που θελήσω να βάλω switchακι...

----------


## teodor_ch

9105 an de thes dslphone alios pas se speedtouch apo ti vivodi pou ine etimo-setarismeno

(sorry gia ta greeklish ala mpeno apo pc tou panepistimiou k de mporo na allakso oute fonts oute tpt.exoun apenergopiisi telios to deksi click!)

kosta bale me sto msn msger na milame apo eki.to yahoo de to xrisimopio pia.

----------


## Settler

Στείλε PM γιατί δεν ξέρω το mail σου..

----------


## Matrox

5/9 αίτηση στην Vivo... 23/9 ήρθε ο τεχνικός.

15 εργάσιμες.

----------


## paralias

3/9 η αίτηση και ακόμη περιμένω (Full LLU). 
Matrox σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι και τί σύνδεση έκανες;

----------


## BoGe

Έχω καταλάβει, ότι ανάλογα την περιοχή, ο ΟΤΕ έχει διάφορους χρόνους παράδοσεισ.

Αν θέλετε λέτε και την περιοχή, ώστε αν κάποιοσ είναι σε ίδια περιοχή με σας, να σας πει ανάλογα.

----------


## blade_pan

29/8 με ενα λαθος στην αιτηση αρα μετα απο λιγες μερες...αλλα και παλι πολυ ειναι παμε για μηνα!!
Λαμια - Vivodi γραμμη και προσβαση μεσω ΟΤΕ!

----------


## johnvam

> 29/8 με ενα λαθος στην αιτηση αρα μετα απο λιγες μερες...αλλα και παλι πολυ ειναι παμε για μηνα!!
> Λαμια - Vivodi γραμμη και προσβαση μεσω ΟΤΕ!


Ας μην έκανες λάθος ρε φιλάρα!!!!!

ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ (Ο κύριος είναι συμφοιτητής μου στην Λαμία)

----------


## blade_pan

Βρε παλιο.........εσυ μου ειπες να βαλω Vivodi!!
Χε χε...Τεσπα,θα παρω κανα τηλεφωνακι!

----------


## johnvam

> Βρε παλιο.........εσυ μου ειπες να βαλω Vivodi!!
> Χε χε...Τεσπα,θα παρω κανα τηλεφωνακι!


Τί θες ρε..? Τί θες..?

Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει... Δεν στο μάθανε ποτε...

----------


## nevrodion

Περίληψη και κατακλείδα προηγουμένων:
Αίτηση 30-08-2005
Αίτηση φτάνει στην Αθήνα 9-09-2005
Ο ΟΤΕ Παίρνει αίτηση 12-09-2005
Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής 24-09-2005
Λήψη κωδικού (με τηλέφωνο από μένα βέβαια) 28-09-2005
τεστ κλπ και όλα ΟΚ 28-09-2005 15:22
Καλή μας διασκέδαση  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Matrox

> 3/9 η αίτηση και ακόμη περιμένω (Full LLU). 
> Matrox σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι και τί σύνδεση έκανες;


Περιοχή Χαλάνδρι.
Shared LLU 384/128.

----------


## mf_iii

παιδια εγω σημερα παραγγειλα το ADSL Cube 512/128 της Vivodi και μου ειπαν σε 2 εργασιμες μερες θα ερθει και οταν στειλω την αιτηση μεσα σε 12 εργασιμες μερες θα ενεργοποιηθει. Εχω ακουσει οτι εχει ξεπερασει τα προβληματα αλλα δεν πιστευω να ειναι ονομαστικη η 512 σαν του οτε??? Ειμαι Λαρισα ποσο καιρο λετε θα κανει να ενεργοποιηθει? Οποιος εχει βαλει και απο αλλος μερος να ειναι ας πει ποσο εκανε να ενεργοποιηθει και αν παει καλα για 512.....

Ααα επισης τι ειναι το Shared LLU και το Full? στο Full τη γραμμη στη δινει η Vivodi γιατι κατι τετοιο ειπαν οταν παραγγειλα το πακετο. παντως το πακετο ειναι 512/128 με τα χαρακτηριστικα του ADSLnet αρα πρεπει να ειναι Full LLU ε?

----------


## gavgerin

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
14/9 έστειλα τα χαρτιά μου για Shared LLU στίς 16/9 τα πήραν στην Vivodi και 19/6 πήγαν πΟΤΕ όπως μου είπαν και περιμένω.. Οταν συνδεθώ θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## macro3012

Καλημέρα παίδες..Στις 5/09 έκανα αίτηση για full llu 384/128..Πήρα τηλέφωνο προχθές στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της vivodi για να ενημερωθώ για την τύχη της αίτησής μου..Η κοπέλα μου απάντησε ότι η γραμμή μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, αλλά υπάρχει έλλειψη modem (έχω κάνει αίτηση για το alcatel 530)..Στο τέλος του μήνα(Σεπτεμβρίου) θα μου σταλεί μέσω courier και αμέσως θα ενεργοποιηθεί και η σύνδεσή μου..Γνωρίζει κάτι κάποιος επί του θέματος;..
Ίσως η απορία μου να ανήκει σε άλλο θέμα, αλλά δε βρήκα πιο κατάλληλο από αυτό..Η τοποθεσία μου Θεσ/νίκη-Υπουργείο..

----------


## macro3012

Σήμερα πήρα τηλ στη vivodi και μου είπαν ότι τα modems έχουν έρθει και σήμερα ξεκίνησε η διανομή τους..Οπότε από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη έρχεται η σειρά μου..Για να δούμε...

----------


## incisiv

20/09 εστειλα την αιτηση για shared llu  με curier και οι τρομεροι της βιβοδι εχουν κανει λαθος το επωνυμο στην αιτηση για τον ΟΤΕ.(ουτε καν κοιταξαν τις φωτοτυπιες ταυτοτητας-λογαριασμου ΟΤΕ)Ελπιζω οτι στα μεσα του Οκτωβρη να εχω νεα τους.Οι ανθρωποι εκει ειναι για το γαμο του καραγκιοζη.

----------


## teodor_ch

> 20/09 εστειλα την αιτηση για shared llu  με curier και οι τρομεροι της βιβοδι εχουν κανει λαθος το επωνυμο στην αιτηση για τον ΟΤΕ.(ουτε καν κοιταξαν τις φωτοτυπιες ταυτοτητας-λογαριασμου ΟΤΕ)Ελπιζω οτι στα μεσα του Οκτωβρη να εχω νεα τους.Οι ανθρωποι εκει ειναι για το γαμο του καραγκιοζη.


το μισό ήταν   :Offtopic:  
εδώ δεν είναι για σχόλια νομίζω...

----------


## gavgerin

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
> 14/9 έστειλα τα χαρτιά μου για Shared LLU στίς 16/9 τα πήραν στην Vivodi και 19/6 πήγαν πΟΤΕ όπως μου είπαν και περιμένω.. Οταν συνδεθώ θα σας ενημερώσω


Καλησπέρα και πάλι παιδια.
Τελικά 30/9 μετά απο αρκετά τηλεφωνήματα απο Vivodi προς εμένα και αφού πρώτα μου έλεγαν οτι  έχει αλλάξει η διεύθυνση κατοικίας μου (μένω 16 χρόνια εδώ) και άλλα τετοια κουλά  κατάφεραν να μου πουν πως τελικά δεν με καλύπτει το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο τους.. Εγώ πάντως επιμένω Vivodi (ΑΡΥΣ) λόγο τιμής και έτσι έστειλα ΦΑΞ 4/10 για να σταλεί ξανά η αίτηση μου προς τον ΟΤΕ. Αποτέλεσμα? ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ! Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον από ταχύτητα να είμαι ΟΚ όταν με το καλό με συνδέσουν!   :Whistling:

----------


## tommy_kap

1-10-2005  η αίτηση για (Full LLU) 384/128 μέσω αντιπροσώπου τους στη Ν. Ιωνία!!!!!!!!!!
Ν. Ηρακλειο!
Περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει στην πορεία και ελπίζω να έρθει σύντομα!!!

----------


## BoGe

> 1-10-2005  η αίτηση για (Full LLU) 384/128 μέσω αντιπροσώπου τους στη Ν. Ιωνία!!!!!!!!!!
> Ν. Ηρακλειο!
> Περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει στην πορεία και ελπίζω να έρθει σύντομα!!!


Καλύτερα κάνε κανά τηλεφώνημα, να παρακολουθείς την πορεία, μην έχεις τίποτα εκπλήξεις.

----------


## tommy_kap

Ekana To  Τηλεφωνημα Και Μου Ειπαν Οτι Σημερα Καταχωρηθηκε Η Αιτηση Και Θα Αποσταλει Στον Οτε Και Θα Πρεπει Να Περιμενω Κανενα 20 Ημερο Για Να Δωσει Το Οκ! Κατι Πρεπει Να Κανει Παντωσ Η Vivοdi Για Να Εξυπηρετει Πιο Γρηγορα Τουσ Πελατεσ Τησ! Θα Μου Πεισ Οτι Φταει Ο Οτε! Καιροσ Να Σπασει Ομωσ Το Μονοπωλιο Που Ειχε Και Μασ Αρμεγε!!!! Δεν Συμφωνειτε???????

----------


## apok

Και εσύ θα πρέπει να διαλέξεις άλλον μετατροπέα greeklish-->ελληνικά

----------


## dejan7

3 βδομάδες εμένα .. και μου είπαν ότι είμαι ακόμα στην αναμονή.... γκρρρρ

----------


## paralias

Εγώ ακόμη πίνω καφέ όλη μέρα και μαντέψτε τί;;;!!! το ίδιο κάνουν και οι τεχνικοί οτε-vivodi!
Περιμένω από 3/9 για full llu  256. Πάω για δίμηνο μάλλον - και δεν έχω "βύσμα" για να την κάνουν πιο σύντομα.

Ρε μπας και θέλουν φακελάκι ?!? 


Υ.Γ. Όταν έρθουν τελικά, όπως ακούσω το ασανσέρ θα συνδέσω το δισύρματο με 220V.

----------


## coftaras

Eγω επειδη θα κανω μετακόμιση αναγκαστικα θα πρεπει να κανω και καινουργια αιτηση για share .Το θεμα ειναι οτι σημερα μου δωσε το νουμερο ο πΟΤΕ αλλα η συνδεση τηλεφωνου απο τους τεχνικους θα γινει σε  (ακουσων -ακουσων)20 μερες δηλαδη στις 26/10.Σκεφτηκα οτι οι vivodi θα κανει πανω-κατω το ιδιο διαστημα για μου  βαλουν   DSL οποτε θα παω αυριο και θα κανω την αιτηση ελπιζοντας οτι θα ερθουν την ιδια μερα με τους τεχνικους του πΟΤΕ.Το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι μην τα μπλεξουν με τον πΟΤΕ και ερθουν νωριτερα για να μου βαλου την DSL.

----------


## teodor_ch

ρίσκο!
δε ξέρω καν αν γίνεται.
καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις τη βιβόντι που μάλλον θα σου πούν να περιμένεις.

----------


## coftaras

Toυς τηλ. σημερα και μου ειπαν να κανω την αιτηση απο την στιγμη που ο πΟΤΕ μου εχει δωσει νουμερο.Αυριο θα παω απο τα γραφεια τους και θα παραδωσω ο ιδιος την αιτηση ωστε να δω σε συνεργασια με τους υπαλληλους πως θα  βρουμε την καλυτερη δυνατη λυση.Για μενα ειναι σημαντικό να γινει την ιδια μερα και η συνδεση του τηλεφωνου και της DSL γιατι δεν μπορω να ληψω αλλη μερα απο την δουλεια μου περιμενοντας τους.

----------


## teodor_ch

συγνώμη που θα στο πώ αλλά...ΣΩΘΗΚΕΣ!!

αν θες να τελειώνεις γρήγορα γρήγορα βάλε και γραμμή απο ΟΤΕ και ISP απο vivodi (πού και για DSLnet αργεί απο ότι έχω καταλάβει..)

----------


## coftaras

Αυριο θα εχω νεα.Ο θεος να βαλει το χερι του ....αν και με αυτο που παω να κανω δεν με σωνει κανενας.   :Whistling:   :Embarassed:

----------


## tommy_kap

Εαν εχετε οτε isdn με modem και κανετε full llu vivodi και αποφασισετε να κοψετε τελειως τον οτε τοτε περιμενετε να ερθει η συνδεση σας πρωτα να δειτε οτι λειτουργει και voice over ip και μετα παρτε το netmod και πηγαινετε στον οτε για διακοπη μιας και αν κανεις αιτηση θα πληρωσεις 40€ για να ερθει ο xxxxx ο οτε να σου ξεσυνδεσει απλα το modem!!!!!!! xxxxxxx Οτε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

edit by sdikr ,  οχι χαρακτηρισμοί please

----------


## memos31

Λοιπον.......Καταρχην ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.Παμε τωρα:28/7/05 εσειλα τα χαρτια στη βιβο.2/8/05 μου ειπανε οτι τα παραλαβανε και επιτελους χτες (8/10/05) μετα απο παρα παρα παρα παρα πολλα τηλεφωνα και παρα παρα παρα παρα πολλα μπινελικια ενεργοποιηθηκα.DSL phone full LLU 256/128.Τωρα η απορια ειναι:ειχα το jet speed 530 απο πριν(conn-x 384) και μου φερανε εναν ακομη ρουτερ(cisco ata 186) για το DSL phone λεει και τα συνδεσανε και τα δυο μαζι.Το jet speed για το ιντερνετ και το cisco για το DSL phone.Το θεμα τωρα ειναι οτι οταν κλεινω το jet speed δεν δουλευει το τηλεφωνο δεν εχω καθολου τηλεφωνο δηλαδη.Ετσι παει???????

----------


## teodor_ch

ναι.
το μοδεμ πρέπει να μένει ανοιχτό

----------


## gavgerin

Φίλε memos31 σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι? Για να ξέρω τι να περιμένω...

----------


## memos31

> Φίλε memos31 σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι? Για να ξέρω τι να περιμένω...


           Στον Αγιο δημητριο  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ahepa

Από Θεσσαλονίκη εγώ ακόμα περιμένω. Έκανα αίτηση στη Vivodi για FULL LLU στη ΔΕΘ 17/09/2005 και μου είπαν περίπου 15 εργάσιμες μέρες και ακόμα περιμένω.

Υποτίθεται θα μου τηλεφωνούσε τεχνικός τους για να πάω να κόψω τον ΟΤΕ και μετά να έρθει.

Ακόμα περιμένω.

----------


## nlkrio

5 μέρες και ολα δούλευαν!

----------


## tommy_kap

Ποιά περιοχή είσαι ρε φίλε nlkrio? 
Γιατί εγώ ακάμα περιμένω!!!!!!!
Ν. Ηράκλειο!!!

----------


## incisiv

Αιτηση 20/09 ενεργοποιηση μεθαυριο Πεμπτη το μεσημερι που θα ερθουν οι τεχνικοι της Βιβοδι να ελεξουν την γραμμη.Shared LLU Ηρακλειο Αττικης και οχι Ν.Ηρακλειο

----------


## tommy_kap

incisiv Δεν ήξερα οτι θα παρεξηγιόσουν γράφωντας Ν. Ηράκλειο και όχι Ηράκλειο Αττικής!Το θέμα είναι οτι καθυστερούν πάρα πολύ και εκνευρίζομαι!

----------


## sdikr

> incisiv Δεν ήξερα οτι θα παρεξηγιόσουν γράφωντας Ν. Ηράκλειο και όχι Ηράκλειο Αττικής!Το θέμα είναι οτι καθυστερούν πάρα πολύ και εκνευρίζομαι!


το Ν ηράκλειο υπάρχει και στην Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## paralias

Αίτηση 3/9. Full llu 256/128 + DSLPhone. Κ.Πατήσια.
Παράδοση σήμερα 14/10. Όλα κομπλέ. Ένα πρώτο τεστ έγινε και έδειξε download στα 28-30 ΚΒ/s από ftp.ntua.gr.  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## johnvam

> Αίτηση 3/9. Full llu 256/128 + DSLPhone. Κ.Πατήσια.
> Παράδοση σήμερα 14/10. Όλα κομπλέ. Ένα πρώτο τεστ έγινε και έδειξε download στα 28-30 ΚΒ/s από ftp.ntua.gr.


Καλώς ήλθες φίλε μου στην παρέα μας!!!

----------


## tommy_kap

1-10-2005 η αίτηση για (Full LLU) 384/128 μέσω αντιπροσώπου τους στη Ν. Ιωνία!!!!!!!!!!
Ν. Ηρακλειο! :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  


Ακόμα περιμένω! Αντε να δω πόσο θα αντέξουν τα νευράκια μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## teodor_ch

> 1-10-2005 η αίτηση για (Full LLU) 384/128 μέσω αντιπροσώπου τους στη Ν. Ιωνία!!!!!!!!!!
> Ν. Ηρακλειο!   
> 
> 
> *Ακόμα περιμένω! Αντε να δω πόσο θα αντέξουν τα νευράκια μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


γιατί έχουν περάσει 20 εργάσιμες μέρες?
απο τότε θα πρέπει να αρχίσεις να νευριάζεις...
ο οτέ έκανε σε μένα 20 μέρες να βάλει ένα χαρτάκι στα καλώδια του σπιτιού
είχε κάνει την εγκατάσταση πέρυσι και απλά έπρεπε φέτος να βάλει πάλι το χαρτάκι για τους τεχνικούς της vivodi.τώρα περιμένω τον τεχνικό της vivodi να κλείσει ραντεβού

----------


## moderaki

Δυστυχώς έκανα τη βλακεία και έκανα αίτηση απο το πλαίσιο στις 12/10.(384 ΑΡΥΣ,ΟΤΕ)
Πήρα στη Vivodi και μου είπαν ότι δεν βλέπουν τπτ ακόμα...
Από τη στιγμή που θα βρούν στέλνουν τον εξοπλισμό και περιμένω 15 εργάσιμες για την ενεργοποιήση;;

----------


## gchris

45 Ημερολογιακες μερες...
Το εσπασα το ρεκορ? :Very Happy:   :Sad:

----------


## teodor_ch

> 45 Ημερολογιακες μερες...
> Το εσπασα το ρεκορ?


και περιμένεις ποιόν?
vivodi ή ΟΤΕ?

----------


## gchris

Τωρα ειμαι οκ (μετα απο πολυ "βρισίδι") .Για να μην ξανα λεω τι εγινε μπορεις να δεις εδω : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21834

----------


## Gene Crupa

Αποστολή εγγράφων 14/09/05 (26 εργάσιμες),για μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση με ταχύτητα 256. 
Παραλαβή εγγράφων από Ο.Τ.Ε στις 19/09/05 (23 εργάσιμες).
Ακόμα δεν έχω συνδεθεί γιατί δεν έχει δώσει το οκ ο Ο.Τ.Ε., κατά  τα λεγόμενα τις Vivodi. Οπότε περιμένω… και θα ενημερώσω με την σύνδεση μου!

----------


## gavgerin

*Vivodi I : H Άφιξη*  :Thumb Dup:  



> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
> 14/9 έστειλα τα χαρτιά μου για Shared LLU στίς 16/9 τα πήραν στην Vivodi και 19/6 πήγαν πΟΤΕ όπως μου είπαν και περιμένω.. Οταν συνδεθώ θα σας ενημερώσω


*Vivodi II : Το πρώτο ψΕΜΑ*  :Sad: 



> Καλησπέρα και πάλι παιδια.
> Τελικά 30/9 μετά απο αρκετά τηλεφωνήματα απο Vivodi προς εμένα και αφού πρώτα μου έλεγαν οτι  έχει αλλάξει η διεύθυνση κατοικίας μου (μένω 16 χρόνια εδώ) και άλλα τετοια κουλά  κατάφεραν να μου πουν πως τελικά δεν με καλύπτει το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο τους.. Εγώ πάντως επιμένω Vivodi (ΑΡΥΣ) λόγο τιμής και έτσι έστειλα ΦΑΞ 4/10 για να σταλεί ξανά η αίτηση μου προς τον ΟΤΕ. Αποτέλεσμα? ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ! Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον από ταχύτητα να είμαι ΟΚ όταν με το καλό με συνδέσουν!


*Vivodi III : Επιστροφή στο παρελθόν..*  :Evil:  
Καλησπέρα για μία ακόμη φορά παιδιά!
Σήμερα 20/10 είπα να επικοινωνήσω με το Vi-βόιδι να δω τι κάνουν τα παιδιά και γενικά πως τα περνάνε και αν τους προσέχουν.. Ε με την ευκαιρία αναρωτιέμαι 'Δε ρωτάω και για την αίτηση μου?!' Έτσι και έκανα! Αφού περίμενα αρκετά στη γραμμή μου μου απαντάει η καλή μας τηλεφωνήτρια πως η αίτηση μου έχει ακυρωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ για μία ακόμη φορά. Ο λόγος που ακυρώθηκε ήταν  ότι είχε γίνει λάθος το όνομα στην αίτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ........  Εγώ δε μπορούσα να κατανοήσω το λάθος από τη στιγμή που είμαι σίγουρος τι έχω γράψει στην αίτηση + ότι έχω στείλει και έναν λογαριασμό του ίδιου του ΟΤΕ........... και η τηλεφωνήτρια δεν έδειχνε να καταλαβαίνει τι λάθος μπορεί να έχει γίνει........ Αφού επικοινώνησα με κάποια πιο υπεύθυνη πλέον και όχι τηλεφωνήτρια διαπίστωσα πως δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στις εξηγήσεις και την βοήθεια ως προς την κατανόηση του προβλήματος που έχει δημιουργηθεί ( για διαφορά στον μισθό δεν ξέρω..). Τελικά μου είπε ότι θα στείλει ξανά την αίτηση μου και πως η διαδικασία δεν θα αρχίσει από την αρχή και πως θα πάρει λιγότερες ημέρες απ' ότι κανονικά (12-20 εργάσιμες ημέρες) πράγμα που νομίζω πως είναι μέγα ΨΕΜΑ! Εσείς τι λέτε ρε παιδιά?

Ελπίζω να μην το γυρίσω στην Χρύσπα.. Δεν είναι 1... 2... 3.... 4.... 5.... 6..... φεύγω για το 7....

----------


## tommy_kap

Παράθεση: “ Αρχικό μήνυμα απο tommy_kap ”
1-10-2005 η αίτηση για (Full LLU) 384/128 μέσω αντιπροσώπου τους στη Ν. Ιωνία!!!!!!!!!!
Ν. Ηρακλειο!



Υπαρχει καποιο τηλ. στο ΟΤΕ που να μπορω να μαθω αν εχει γινει κατι με την γραμμη μου? Κατι θα ξερουν αν εχει γινει αιτηση απο την Vibodi!

----------


## gavgerin

Το 134 ίσως θα μπορούσε βοηθήσει την κατάσταση!
Αν και με το DSL στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να βάλει το χέρι του ο Θεός ο ίδιος!

----------


## apok

Στη Full LLU ο Οτε δεν βλέπει ον/μο και τηλέφωνο.. Βλέπει μόνο αριθμό ευθείας και σαν όνομα πελάτη βλέπει vivodi

----------


## tommy_kap

Thx apok !!
Tο τραγικο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι οταν εκανα την αιτηση 1/10 υπηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα  Full LLU στην περιοχη (Ηρακλειο Αττικης)! Σημερα που εκανα για πλακα ενα τεστ ειδα οτι δεν υπαρχει  Full LLU διαθεσιμοτητα παρα μονο μεσω ΟΤΕ! Μαλοον θα εχουμε πανηγυρια ετσι και μου αναφερουν τιποτα τετοιο! θα σας ενημερωσω!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fu.

Αίτηση 25/9, για Shared LLU: DSLnet 512/128 & DSLphone, Ηλιούπολη.

Eνημέρωση οτι η γραμμή παραδώθηκε απο τον ΟΤΕ 30/9 (5 εργάσιμες), 

από τότε μέχρι εχθές (20/10) το χάος:

άπειρα τηλεφωνήματα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Vivodi, και κάθε φορά μου έλεγαν και μια (τουλάχιστον) μ_ _ _ _ _ _ α

20/10 ήρθε ό τεχνικός με το SpeedTouch 585 και το Cisco 186, αλλά αφού μέτρησε την γραμμή αναστενάζοντας "..άντε πάλι..", μου είπε ότι η γραμμή δεν είναι έτοιμη και οτι είμαι ο τρίτος σήμερα πελάτης που τον κρεμάει ο ΟΤΕ.

Ρωτώντας τι μπορεί να φταίει μου απάντησε "από το να μας έχουν δώσει λάθος όριο, μέχρι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι..." 

ο εξοπλισμός είναι στο γραφείο μου και η γραμμή δηλωμένη σαν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## tommy_kap

Γεια σς και παλι! Σημερα το βραδι επικοινωνησα με την Vivo και με ενημερωσαν οτι η γραμμη μου ενεργοποιηθηκε κανονικα απο την 17/10/2005 Full LLU 384/128 μονο που δεν εχουν τον εξοπλισμο να μου τον δωσουν!
Ωραια λεω και εγω τωρα τι κανουμε?
Ενεργοποιημενη γραμμη χωρις να μπορουμε να την εκματαλλευτουμε!!!!!!θα βαλω τα κλαματα! 
Καμια προταση συν-φορουμιστες?

----------


## incisiv

Σε 3-4 μερες θα εισαι ΟΚ.Θα εισαι πολυ ευχαριστημενιος με τις ταχυτητες της vivodi ετσι που θα ξεχασεις τι τραβηξες!!!

----------


## tommy_kap

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι καλωδιωση πρεπει να εχει το σπιτι για να δουλεψει η γραμμη Full LLU 384/128 η να με ενημερωσει τι πρεπει να τσεκαρω?

----------


## ibari

Αν δεν έχεις ΟΤΕ ή έχεις σκοπό να τον κόψεις, το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι έιναι να υπάρχει εγκατάσταση για τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι.
Αν κρατήσεις τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να τσεκάρεις στην κεντρική πρίζα τηλεφώνου αν έρχεται ένα ή δύο ζευγάρια καλώδια από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## redhell

Να πω και εγώ την αμαρτία μου...

25 Αυγούστου έκανα τις σχετικές εκτυπώσεις αιτήσεων κλπ από το site της Vivodi και από εκεί αντέγραψα την διεύθυνση που έπρεπε να τα στείλω όλα (κάπου στην Αθήνα). Την επομένη τα έστειλα με ΕΛΤΑ κατεπείγοντα-συστημμένα.

Βιαζόμουν χαρακτηριστικά οπότε λέω κάτσε να τσεκάρω τι παίζει, μέχρι τις 3 Σεπτεμβρίου δεν είχαν παραλάβει τίποτα. 4 ήμουν έτοιμος να τα ξαναστείλω όλα, με παίρνει μια κοπέλια από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, "μόλις την παραλάβαμε, τυχαία να ξέρετε γιατί την είχατε στείλει στην παλιά μας διεύθυνση, έχουμε μετακομίσει στο Χαλάνδρι". Άκουσε τα μπινελίκια της γιατί το site ακόμα και τότε είχε ως διεύθυνση αποστολής των αιτήσεων την παλιά διεύθυνση, μαζεύτηκε και στέλνει κατεπειγόντως λέει την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ. (Μιλάω για Full σύνδεση 384 Vivodi-vivodi στο Χαλάνδρι)

22-23 Σεπτεμβρίου τους ξαναπαίρνω "τι θα κάνουμε βρε παιδιά? " "Ναι κύριε οι γραμμη έχει παραδοθεί από χθες πάρτε μας από δευτέρα να κλείσουμε ραντεβού για την εγκατάσταση".

Παίρνω δευτέρα με γειώνουν, περνάνε οι μέρες κλείνουμε τελικά ραντεβού (μετά από πολλά καντήλια) στις 12 Οκτ!!!Έρχεται ο τεχνικός με οδηγίες "θέση 3 του ΚΑΦΑΟ" @@ρια. Δεν είχε τίποτα, ούτε νούμερα ούτε ίχνη εργασίας. Τον χώνω να μετρήσει όλες τις γραμμές @@ρια ξανά. Δηλώνουμε βλάβη και ξανάρχεται 19 πάλι μετά από καντήλια στους άμοιρους τηλεφωνητές, ανεβαίνει στην κολώνα έξω από το σπίτι που οι ΟΤΕτζήδες είχανε βάλει ένα χαρτάκι μετράει πάλι @@ρια.!!! Τα νεύρα μου. Μου ξαναδηλώνει βλάβη, περνάνε οι μέρες και ακόμα δεν έχω ενεργοποιημένη την γραμμή. Μου είπανε την τελευταία φορά (γιατί πρέπει να έχουνε στερέψει από δικαιολογίες) ότι υπάρχει διακοπή από το κεντρικό ΚΑΦΑΟ του τετραγώνου μέχρι αυτό του σπιτιού.
Για άλλη μια φορά άκουσα το "σε δύο μέρες θα στε έτοιμος", αλλά τρίχες. Μέσα σε όλα το 536 που μου έδωσαν και μου είπαν να το έχω συνδεδεμένο πάνω στην γραμμή μέχρι να έρθει η DSL για να το δω κίολλας στο λαμπάκι τα έπαιξε. Αναβοσβύνει το power πράσινο-κόκκινο, ή δεν ανάβει καθόλου το USB. Το γυρνάω πίσω σήμερα Σάββατο στα γραφεία της Vivodi στο Χαλάνδρι για να πάρω ενα 585 μια και έχω και άλλα PC να μοιράσω την σύνδεση, ΕΡΗΜΙΑ! 2 άτομα σε κτήριο 10 στρεμμάτων ο όροφος. Και αναρωτιώμουν γιατί άκουγα τις ίδιες φωνές συνέχεια στην τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη. "Περάστε από δευτέρα για την αλλαγή του router γιατί η αποθήκη σήμερα είναι κλειστή." Ευτυχώς μένω δίπλα, μονολογώ...

Anyway... η οδύσσεια συνεχίζεται από τις 26 Αυγούστου!!!

Θα σας ενημερώσω από δευτέρα τι θα γίνει. Εξάλλου έχουν διορία μέχρι την τρίτη. Αν δεν είναι έτοιμα όλα, τα βάζω σε μια σακούλα και τα δένω στην εξώπορτα να έρθουν να τα πάρουνε. Και ας τολμήσουν να μου χρεώσουν τίποτα. Υπάρχουν και καραμπίνες...

Μπράβο σε όλους για το forum.
Το ανέτρεξα όταν έψαχνα για το τι θα πάρω, κρίμα που το πρώτο μου ποστ είναι ουσιαστικά μια διαμαρτυρία.

Μπάμπης

----------


## gchris

:Shocked:  Τελικα υπαρχουν και χειροτερα

Κουράγιο, (και ο πονος θα περασει μα τον άγιο... :Smile:  )

----------


## gavgerin

Ζητάμε τίποτα παράλογο ρε παιδιά? Με την πανάκριβη τιμή κουτσά στραβά το φάγαμε αλλα να μας κάνουν και τέτοια χουνέρια? ούτε τσάμπα να το βάζαμε!!!

----------


## kle500

Αίτηση 28-9-05, 256/128 fullLLU, Μεταμόρφωση Αττικής (Dslam Ν. Ηρακλείου).
15-10 Σάββατο, ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ και έφερε το καλώδιο.
Πήρα τηλέφωνο την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα να τους ενημερώσω.
Πέμπτη με πήραν τηλέφωνο πως Ο ΟΤΕ τους ενημέρωσε την προηγούμενη μέρα, και μου έκλεισαν ραντευού για εχθές Σάββατο μεσημέρι.
Ολα ΟΚ μέχρι στιγμής.

Και το DslPhone OK, αν και μερικές φορές ακούω echo τον εαυτό μου. (???)

----------


## ppet

Και σε μένα στο DSLAM Ν. Ηρακλείου σε 1 μήνα περίπου έφτασε η γραμμή (Full LLU). Έχω και DSLPhone. Oλα καλά μέχρι τώρα.
Κάποιο πρόβλημα που είχα αρχικά τελικά ωφειλόταν σε καμένη κάρτα δυκτίου στο PC μου.

----------


## strudel7878

Δηλαδη ρε παιδια  μιλαμε για 45 μερες κατα μεσο ορο απο την στιγμη που εγινε η αιτηση?
Εγω την εκανα 15 Οκτωβρη.
Αρα καλο Δεκεμβρη με βλέπω.
Επρεπε να παρω δηλαδη οτε που στην ενεργοποεί σε 5 μερες?
Καλα η vivodi γιατι δεν αντιδρα.....?

----------


## tommy_kap

Απο 17/10 με ενημερωσε η Vivo οτι ενεγοποιηθηκε η γραμμη μου ομως για τον εξοπλισμο ακομα περιμενω?????Aιτηση στις 1/10 για 
384/128 Full LLU!
Still waiting for you vivo...................................................
Aν ολα απνε καλα με το DSLPhone  θα στειλω τον ΟΤΕ σπιτι του!Αρκετα το γιλοξενησα και με αρμεγε κανονικα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kle500

tommy_kap,,
Το Dslphone, το έχω από το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε.
Η ποιότητα είναι ικανοποιητικότατη, βέβαια εγώ καταλαβαίνω την διαφορά μεταξύ Οτε και Dslphone, αλλά σίγουρα συμφέρει.
Έχω ακόμα τον ΟΤΕ για την γραμμή του τηλεφώνου, ώστε να είμαι για λίγο διάστημα σίγουρος.
Κάποιες στιγμές ακούω και με ακούνε με Echo. Ίσως να φταίει ότι κατεβάζω full και μου κάνουν uploading με 12Κ.

----------


## apok

Κle το έχεις σε switch/hub το ΑΤΑ μήπως??

----------


## kle500

apok...
Οχι φίλε, αυτό με ρώτησαν και από VIVO, και τους είπα όχι.

----------


## apok

Τότε αυτό που μπορεί να παίζει είναι να μην έχει πάρει το phone σου τα 192/192 xtra  :Wink: 

Κάλεσε τους και ανάφερέ τους το

----------


## johnvam

> Τότε αυτό που μπορεί να παίζει είναι να μην έχει πάρει το phone σου τα 192/192 xtra 
> 
> Κάλεσε τους και ανάφερέ τους το


Τσέκαρέ το απο το Status του Alcatel... Στην ταχύτητα που εχεις, πρόσθεσε και 192/192 Kbit... π.χ. για 512/128 με dsl-phone το status πρέπει να γράφει 704/320!!!

----------


## macro3012

Λοιπόν, η σειρά μου..Έκανα την αίτηση στις 5/09 για 384 full llu και σήμερα, μετά από 50 μέρες δηλ., συνδέθηκα!.Άργησαν να μου στείλουν το modem(10 μέρες), το οποίο αποδείχθηκε ελλατωματικό και σήμερα ήρθε η courrier με το καινούριο 536(11 μέρες η αντικατάσταση)..Αμήν..

----------


## johnvam

> Λοιπόν, η σειρά μου..Έκανα την αίτηση στις 5/09 για 384 full llu και σήμερα, μετά από 50 μέρες δηλ., συνδέθηκα!.Άργησαν να μου στείλουν το modem(10 μέρες), το οποίο αποδείχθηκε ελλατωματικό και σήμερα ήρθε η courrier με το καινούριο 536(11 μέρες η αντικατάσταση)..Αμήν..


Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει!!!! Πλάκα κάνω...

Οι ταχύτητες θα σε κάνουν να τα ξεχάσεις όλα!!!

----------


## Chris2004

Παιδιά είστε απο τους τυχερούς....εγώ που ήμουν απο τους πρώτους που έβαλα Vivodi έκαν α την αίτηση τέλη Σεπτέμβρη και η εγκατάσταση έγινε μέσα ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΗ!!!!. Την χάρηκα 1 βδομάδα και έφυγα διακοπές!.

Τώρα που μετακομίζω το μόνο που τρέμω είναι πόσο καιρό θα κάνουν για την επαναενεργοποίηση.

----------


## Gene Crupa

Σύνδεση 25/10/05.
Αποστολή εγγράφων 14/09/05 (29 εργάσιμες), για μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση με ταχύτητα 256.
Παραλαβή εγγράφων από Ο.Τ.Ε στις 19/09/05 (26 εργάσιμες).

----------


## gavgerin

Να δω πότε θα γράψω και γω ..Σύνδεση ΧΧ/ΧΧ/ΧΧΧΧ.... να δω!

----------


## teodor_ch

εμένα με πήρε δύο φορές ο τεχνικός (211...) αλλά δε μπόρεσα να απαντήσω και θα περιμένω αύριο πάλι  :Cool:  
εμένα με παρακαλάνε  :Yahooooo:

----------


## tommy_kap

Γνωριζει καποιος να με ενημερωσει σχετικα με το εξης &#168;: η γραμμη μου ειναι (οπως μου ειπαν) ενεργοποιημενη απο 17/10 αλλα τα παρελκομενα ουτε που ξερω αν και ποτε θα ερθουν, το θεμα ειναι εαν η γραμμη μου φτανει μεχρι την πολυκατοικια μου ή θα πρεπει να ερθει ο τεχνικοσ της Vivo να την συνδεσει? Επειδη μπορει να ειμαι σε λαθος τομεα ασ μου πει καποιος που βρισκεται η απαντηση! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## apok

H γραμμή θα έρθει μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου. Αν έχεις full θα πρέπει να έχεις ένα ελεύθερο 2σύρματο καλώδιο για να σου ανεβάσει τη γραμμή πάνω ο τεχνικός της vivo. Αν έχεις shared τότε δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι μιας και στην ουσία θα περνάς από το υπάρχον καλώδιο..

----------


## tommy_kap

Moλις πριν απο 5 λεπτά πέρασα και το άλλο ζευγος για την FULL LLU! τωρα αναμονη μεχρι την Δευτερα που θα ερθουν οι τεχνικοι να το τσεκαρουν και να μου παραδωσουν τον εξοπλισμο! Επιτελους! Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση!

----------


## redhell

Δηλαδή παίζεις με τον πόνο μου τώρα?
Από 1/10 και είσαι έτοιμος?

Εγω που περιμένω από 26/8 τι πρέπει να κάνω?
ΝΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΓΚΡΕΜΟ? 
ΑΡΓΓΓΚ

----------


## gavgerin

> Δηλαδή παίζεις με τον πόνο μου τώρα?
> Από 1/10 και είσαι έτοιμος?
> 
> Εγω που περιμένω από 26/8 τι πρέπει να κάνω?
> ΝΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΓΚΡΕΜΟ? 
> ΑΡΓΓΓΚ


Σε ποια περιοχή φίλε?

----------


## tommy_kap

Σε ποια περιοχη αληθεια? 
Ενεργοποιηθηκε αλλα τη φερνει η γραμμη κανενας δεν ξερει ακομα~! Αυτο θα το δουμε την Δευτερα το μεσημερι!Ειδομεν!

----------


## redhell

Χαλάνδρι (πολύδροσο) για Full LLU...

Έχω γράψει την ιστορία μου εδώ...
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=18507&page=11 
στο 155 ποστ.

----------


## redhell

*ΣΟΣ: Παιδιά μας διαβάζουν από τις εταιρίες... !!!* Καλό αυτό.

Εκεί που είχα χάσει πάσα ελπίδα έρχεται αιφνιδιαστικά ένα παλικάρι με ένα παπί σήμερα το πρωι και ΕΧΩ DSL! Χίλια συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση κλπ κλπ.
Επίσημη και μάλλον αληθινή δικαιολογία, λάθος σύνδεση στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή του ΟΤΕ. Πρόβλημα ΟΤΕ όντως λοιπόν. (Είδα την μέτρηση σε μέτρα στο όργανο του τεχνικού 2,5 km από το σπίτι μου.)

2 μήνες μετά την αίτηση αλλά χαλάλι.

Και πάει μπούνια!

BRAVO VIVODI!

Full LLU Welcome!

----------


## kle500

redhell....
Τι γραμμή έχεις? 256/128 ?
Εγώ με 256/128 full, έχω 27Κ σχεδόν σταθερά, και σε P2P, 22Κ με 25Κ
Πιστεύω πως είμαι αρκετά καλά, πείτε μου σε 256 πρέπει να περιμένω παραπάνω?

----------


## redhell

384/128 Full LLU.

Από ntua.gr με 46-48Kbps. Μια χαρά.
Σε p2p θα σέρνεται λογικά αλλά δεν με καίει και ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## johnvam

> 384/128 Full LLU.
> 
> Από ntua.gr με 46-48Kbps. Μια χαρά.
> Σε p2p θα σέρνεται λογικά αλλά δεν με καίει και ιδιαίτερα.


Πού μένεις ρε φίλε και πιάνεις τόσο? Εγώ όταν είχα την 384/128 δεν πήγαινα πάνω απο 41.....

----------


## redhell

> Πού μένεις ρε φίλε και πιάνεις τόσο? Εγώ όταν είχα την 384/128 δεν πήγαινα πάνω απο 41.....


Πολύδροσο στο Χαλάνδρι.

Μάλιστα ο τεχνικός με το εργαλείο που κουβαλάνε είπε κάτι νούμερα στον άλλο που μίλαγε στο τηλέφωνο και είπε ότι είναι "εξαιρετικά καθαρή" η γραμμή και ότι είμαι τυχερός.

Επίσης ότι είμαι σε άδειο τερματικό ή κάτι τέτοιο. Μάλλον εννοεί το DSLAM, σε κάτι χαρτιά που κράταγε είμαι στην θέση 63 του DSLAM. (Χαμηλό νούμερο, αν τα βάζουνε με την σειρά, είναι άδειο.)

Στην αρχή - αρχή μάλιστα με το που έφυγε ο μαστορας (μπορεί να το κάνουν και επίτηδες για να σε μπριζόσουνε) είχα κοντέψει να πάθω εγκεφαλικό γιατί κατέβαζα με 60-70!!! Μπαίνοντας στο speedtouch είδα ότι είχε συνδεθει με 720 (!)

Μετά από κανα μισάωρο βέβαια έφαγα dissconnect και ξαναμπήκε με 384  :Sad: , όπως έπρεπε.

Αν και νωρίς για να το πω. ΧΑΛΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ!

----------


## johnvam

Φίλε μου πραγματικά σου εύχομαι να παραμείνει ακριβώς έτσι η γραμμή σου, αλλά πρέπει να είσαι ο μοναδικός με τέτοια ταχύτητα στα 384... Οι συνηθισμένες ταχύτητες για 384 είναι κάπου στα 41.....

Ας μας πούν και οι υπόλοιποι πού βρίσκονται!!!

----------


## moderaki

ρε παιδιά..Είναι δυνατόν..;;
Η γραμμή έχει ενεργοποιηθεί από ΟΤΕ εδώ και 5 μέρες και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η Vvivodi.
Και παίρνς στον ΟΤΕ και δεν μπορώ να συννενοηθώ..

----------


## redhell

Νωρις είναι ακόμα moderaki. Μην βιάζεσαι!

Εμένα ενεργοποίηση από ΟΤΕ από 20 Σεπτεμβρη, τελική σύνδεση κλπ ολα οκ μετά από 2 βλάβες που δηλώθηκαν ΟΤΕ στις ...27/10...

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω ένα πρόβλημα.
Έχω απαράδεκτο upload. (Αν και πάει σε άλλο thread) Σε όλα τα τεστ που έχω κάνει δεν ξεπερνά τα 4-5KB/s μεσο όρο. Ούτε ISDN 64 δεν πάει τόσο χάλια. Το μέγιστο που έχω δει είναι 8.8ΚΒ/s ανεβάζοντας κάτι σε τοπικό server (από το Netmeter.) Υπάρχει σίγουρα πρόβλημα. Downloading συνεχίζω να πηγαίνω μπούνια συνήθως 43-44ΚΒ/s. Είναι δυνατόν να είμαι τόσο άνετος στο download και να σέρνομαι στο upload? Δεν έπρεπε να βάραγα ένα 13KB/s στην ξεφτίλα με την 384/128 Full?

----------


## obelix3

εκανα χθες αιτηση δηλ 2/11. αμτε να δουμε ποσο θα κανει

----------


## sdikr

Τα greeklish δεν επιτρέπονται στο forum, κάνε edit το μήνυμα σου και γράψε το στα ελληνικά! 
Κάνε επίσης τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τους κανόνες λειτουργίας του forum!

----------


## alerasta

Εκανα αίτηση γιά shared llu την Δευτέρα 26 Οκτ 2005 (ιδιοχείρως στα γραφεία της vivodi). Ακριβώς μία εβδομάδα μετά (Δευτέρα 31 Οκτ) πήρα τηλ. στη vivodi όπου με ενημέρωσαν πως έλαβαν την αίτησή μου την Πέμπτη 29 Οκτ και έφυγε πριν λίγο γιά τον ΟΤΕ. Αφού επέμεινα πως την αίτηση την έκανα τη Δευτέρα με ενημέρωσαν πως εκείνοι την πήραν την Πέμπτη. Γιά να μεταφερθεί δηλαδή από το γραφείο που την κατάθεσα μέχρι το γραφείο που θα την έστελνε στον πΟΤΕ χρειάστηκε 3 μέρες και άλλες 4 γιά να τη στείλουν από 'κεί στον πΟΤΕ... Είναι νωρίς ακόμα γιά συμπεράσματα αλλά καλά ξεκινήσαμε!

----------


## tommy_kap

Καλημερα! Ακομα και μετα απο 1 μηνα και 3 ημερες δεν εχω adsl! Ηγραμμη ενεργοποιηθηκε στις 17/10, στις 31/10 ηρθε ο τεχνικος και ειδε την γραμμη η οποια ειναι οκ, στις 1/11 εφτασε η γραμμη στο διαμερισμα και εχθες αναγκαστηκα να δηλωσω βλαβη γιατι το MODEM δεν αναγνωριζει οτι υπαρχει γραμμη! Πιστευω οτι θα κλεισω 2 μηνες και δεν θα εχω γραμμη! Γιατι ομως ετσι! η Vivo θα πρεπει να εξυπηρετει αμεσα οσους εχουν προβλημα με τον εξοπλισμο που παρεχουν και οχι να τρεχω καθε φορα να δηλωνω βλαβη και να μμου κλεινουν ραντεβου για μετα απο μια εβδομαδα! Κριμα γιατι ενω ολα ειναι ενθαρυντικα να βοηθησουμε μια νεα εταιρεια να σπασει το πονοπωλιο του ΟΤΕ αυτη δεν μας βοηθαει καθολου! Και το κακο ειναι οτι τους εδωσα τα τηλεφωνα που μπορουν να με βρισκουν και ακομα και εχτες ο τεχνικος στις βλαβες μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει μονο το σταθερο καταχωρημενο αλλα ρε παιδια ποιον θα βρουν στο σπιτι οταν και εγω και η συζυγος μου εργαζομαστε? Μαλλον θα πρεπει το 18 μηνων κοριτσακι μου να απαντα στο τηλεφωνο γιατι καποιες κυριες στο κεντρο της Viivo ειναι ανευθυνες! Λυπαμαι πολυ απλα γιατι δεν μας βοηθανε καθολου για νατους βοηθησουμε! Κριμα!

----------


## macro3012

Φίλε tommy_kap για ποιο modem είχες κάνει αίτηση;.Εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με το 536 και το έστειλα για αντικατάσταση...Πήρα άλλο σε 10 μέρες...
off topic: Τι να κάνει και η καημένη η vivodi με τον κολοσσό που έχει φτιάξει (και συνεχίζει) ο ΟΤΕ εις βάρος μας...Υπόψιν ότι αρκετό προσωπικό στην Αθήνα έχει αλλάξει και μερικοί δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους...

----------


## gavgerin

*Vivodi I : H Άφιξη*  :Thumb Dup:  



> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
> 14/9 έστειλα τα χαρτιά μου για Shared LLU στίς 16/9 τα πήραν στην Vivodi και 19/6 πήγαν πΟΤΕ όπως μου είπαν και περιμένω.. Οταν συνδεθώ θα σας ενημερώσω


*Vivodi II : Το πρώτο ψΕΜΑ*  :Sad: 



> Καλησπέρα και πάλι παιδια.
> Τελικά 30/9 μετά απο αρκετά τηλεφωνήματα απο Vivodi προς εμένα και αφού πρώτα μου έλεγαν οτι  έχει αλλάξει η διεύθυνση κατοικίας μου (μένω 16 χρόνια εδώ) και άλλα τετοια κουλά  κατάφεραν να μου πουν πως τελικά δεν με καλύπτει το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο τους.. Εγώ πάντως επιμένω Vivodi (ΑΡΥΣ) λόγο τιμής και έτσι έστειλα ΦΑΞ 4/10 για να σταλεί ξανά η αίτηση μου προς τον ΟΤΕ. Αποτέλεσμα? ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ! Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον από ταχύτητα να είμαι ΟΚ όταν με το καλό με συνδέσουν!


*Vivodi III : Επιστροφή στο παρελθόν..*  :Evil:  



> Καλησπέρα για μία ακόμη φορά παιδιά!
> Σήμερα 20/10 είπα να επικοινωνήσω με το Vi-βόιδι να δω τι κάνουν τα παιδιά και γενικά πως τα περνάνε και αν τους προσέχουν.. Ε με την ευκαιρία αναρωτιέμαι 'Δε ρωτάω και για την αίτηση μου?!' Έτσι και έκανα! Αφού περίμενα αρκετά στη γραμμή μου μου απαντάει η καλή μας τηλεφωνήτρια πως η αίτηση μου έχει ακυρωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ για μία ακόμη φορά. Ο λόγος που ακυρώθηκε ήταν  ότι είχε γίνει λάθος το όνομα στην αίτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ........  Εγώ δε μπορούσα να κατανοήσω το λάθος από τη στιγμή που είμαι σίγουρος τι έχω γράψει στην αίτηση + ότι έχω στείλει και έναν λογαριασμό του ίδιου του ΟΤΕ........... και η τηλεφωνήτρια δεν έδειχνε να καταλαβαίνει τι λάθος μπορεί να έχει γίνει........ Αφού επικοινώνησα με κάποια πιο υπεύθυνη πλέον και όχι τηλεφωνήτρια διαπίστωσα πως δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στις εξηγήσεις και την βοήθεια ως προς την κατανόηση του προβλήματος που έχει δημιουργηθεί ( για διαφορά στον μισθό δεν ξέρω..). Τελικά μου είπε ότι θα στείλει ξανά την αίτηση μου και πως η διαδικασία δεν θα αρχίσει από την αρχή και πως θα πάρει λιγότερες ημέρες απ' ότι κανονικά (12-20 εργάσιμες ημέρες) πράγμα που νομίζω πως είναι μέγα ΨΕΜΑ! Εσείς τι λέτε ρε παιδιά?
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην το γυρίσω στην Χρύσπα.. Δεν είναι 1... 2... 3.... 4.... 5.... 6..... φεύγω για το 7....


Καλημέρα παιδιά ακόμη περιμένω............. :Evil:

----------


## coftaras

Eκανα την αιτηση 6 Οκτωβριου για dsl μεσω ΟΤΕ διοτι "Υπάρχει προσωρινή μη διαθεσιμότητα ADSL & SDSL πρόσβασης".Τους υπογραμμησα οτι επειδη το σπιτι ειναι καινουργιο ο τεχνικος θα ερθει στης 26 Οκτωβριου για να μου κανει την συνδεση.Απο τοτε ακομα περιμενω.Μου ειχαν πει αρχικα οτι ηθελε 6-10 απο τοτε που θα την δινα στον πΟΤΕ.Την αιτηση την προωθησανε στις 23/10.Απο τοτε εγω ακομα περιμενω.Θα τους τηλ αυριο για να δω τι εγινε.Αντε γιατι θελω να μετακομισω.

----------


## tommy_kap

Καλημερουδια! Το προβλημα τελικα δεν ειναι στο modem ουτε στην καλωδιωση! Ξαφνικα ενω την προηγουμενη Δευτερα η γραμμη επαιοζε κανονικα την Τεταρτη πεθανε οπως μου ειπε ο Τεχνικος που ηρθε την Παρασκευη: Εχτες μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι αυριο Τεταρτη θα εχει αποκατασταθει η βλαβη και θα ειναι ολα οκ! Εχω βγει απο τα ρουχα μου μιας και εαν μεχρι αυριο το μεσημερι δεν εχω την γραμμη θα ζητησω να γινει διακοπη μιας και τον εμπαιγμο και την κοροϊδια δεν την γουσταρα ποτε! Αυτοι θα χασουν μιας ειμαστε (συγγενικα) τεσσερα σπιτια που με βαση εμενα θα ακολουθουσαν στην ενεργοποιηση VIVODI FULL LLU! Ειδομεν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## strudel7878

Αιτηση για shared LLu (Ν. Ψυχικό) στις 17 Οκτωβρίου.Από χθες 7-11 έχω dsl
Ευγε Vivodi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tommy_kap

> Καλημερα! Ακομα και μετα απο 1 μηνα και 3 ημερες δεν εχω adsl! Ηγραμμη ενεργοποιηθηκε στις 17/10, στις 31/10 ηρθε ο τεχνικος και ειδε την γραμμη η οποια ειναι οκ, στις 1/11 εφτασε η γραμμη στο διαμερισμα και εχθες αναγκαστηκα να δηλωσω βλαβη γιατι το MODEM δεν αναγνωριζει οτι υπαρχει γραμμη! Πιστευω οτι θα κλεισω 2 μηνες και δεν θα εχω γραμμη! Γιατι ομως ετσι! η Vivo θα πρεπει να εξυπηρετει αμεσα οσους εχουν προβλημα με τον εξοπλισμο που παρεχουν και οχι να τρεχω καθε φορα να δηλωνω βλαβη και να μμου κλεινουν ραντεβου για μετα απο μια εβδομαδα! Κριμα γιατι ενω ολα ειναι ενθαρυντικα να βοηθησουμε μια νεα εταιρεια να σπασει το πονοπωλιο του ΟΤΕ αυτη δεν μας βοηθαει καθολου! Και το κακο ειναι οτι τους εδωσα τα τηλεφωνα που μπορουν να με βρισκουν και ακομα και εχτες ο τεχνικος στις βλαβες μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει μονο το σταθερο καταχωρημενο αλλα ρε παιδια ποιον θα βρουν στο σπιτι οταν και εγω και η συζυγος μου εργαζομαστε? Μαλλον θα πρεπει το 18 μηνων κοριτσακι μου να απαντα στο τηλεφωνο γιατι καποιες κυριες στο κεντρο της Viivo ειναι ανευθυνες! Λυπαμαι πολυ απλα γιατι δεν μας βοηθανε καθολου για νατους βοηθησουμε! Κριμα!


10-11-2005 ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΗΝ vivodi ΝΑ ΛΥΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## BoGe

> ο ξαδερφος μου μενει Πασαλιμανι,εκανε αιτηση τελη Σεπτεμβρη και ο τεχνικος ακομα ερχεται.Αντιθετα εγω τον Ιουνιο σε λιγοτερο απο 1 βδομαδα ολα ενταξει(ΙΛισια).Ο ξαδερφος σκεφτεται να βαλει ΟΤΕ και να αποχαιρετησει τη Βιβοδι...εχουν λιγους τεχνικους....καραγκιοζιλικια


Ακόμα δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι ο ΟΤΕ, δεν έχει τον ίδιο χρόνο παράδοσης σε όλες τις περιοχές. Ιλίσια είμαι και έχω βάλει από 2 εταιρείες Full llu, και όντως ο ΟΤΕ έκανε 10 μέρες το πολύ να φέρει γραμμή. Αν στον ξαδερφό σου ακόμα δεν έχει παραδόσει γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ, τι να πάει να κάνει ο τεχνικός της Vivodi;

Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι στα Ιλίσια, έχει τους καλύτερους χρόνους παράδοσης γραμμών ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## tommy_kap

> Ακόμα δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι ο ΟΤΕ, δεν έχει τον ίδιο χρόνο παράδοσης σε όλες τις περιοχές. Ιλίσια είμαι και έχω βάλει από 2 εταιρείες Full llu, και όντως ο ΟΤΕ έκανε 10 μέρες το πολύ να φέρει γραμμή. Αν στον ξαδερφό σου ακόμα δεν έχει παραδόσει γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ, τι να πάει να κάνει ο τεχνικός της Vivodi;
> 
> Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι στα Ιλίσια, έχει τους καλύτερους χρόνους παράδοσης γραμμών ο ΟΤΕ.


Ειδα και εγω που μου παρεδωσε την γραμμη ο ΟΤΕ απο 17-10 και ακομα ψαχνουν οι τεχνικοι να βρουν γιατι δεν δουλευει! 
Μαλλον εμενα δουλευουν ολοι εκει μεσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alerasta

Αίτηση στις 26/10, παράδοση στις 12/11, 15 μέρες ακριβώς δηλαδή. Οχι και άσχημα (γιά την Ελλάδα δηλαδή). Η max ταχύτητα που πιάνει συνεχώς μέχρι σήμερα (δεύτερη μέρα χρήσης) είναι 52k download (κάτι μου λέει πως είναι λίγα γιά 512 γραμμή...)

----------


## daopsi

> Αίτηση στις 26/10, παράδοση στις 12/11, 15 μέρες ακριβώς δηλαδή. Οχι και άσχημα (γιά την Ελλάδα δηλαδή). Η max ταχύτητα που πιάνει συνεχώς μέχρι σήμερα (δεύτερη μέρα χρήσης) είναι 52k download (κάτι μου λέει πως είναι λίγα γιά 512 γραμμή...)


52kb;Φίλε μου είσαι μια χαρά

----------


## tommy_kap

> Ειδα και εγω που μου παρεδωσε την γραμμη ο ΟΤΕ απο 17-10 και ακομα ψαχνουν οι τεχνικοι να βρουν γιατι δεν δουλευει! 
> Μαλλον εμενα δουλευουν ολοι εκει μεσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tα νεότερα της υπόθεσης είναι ότι την Παρασκεύη με ενημέρωσαν ότι το πρόβλημα έχει δωθεί στον ΟΤΕ ως βλάβη και περιμένουμε να το ελέγξει! Μα είναι δυνατόν ? Τότε γιατί λένε ότι έχουν οικείο δίκτυο?
Εάν ήτοι σωστό το ανωτέρω θα έπρεπε οι τεχνικοί οι δικοί τους να το φτιάξουν και όχι ο ΟΤΕ!!!!!!!Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω ας με ενημερώσει! Και το βασικό θέμα είναι ότι ακομα εγώ δεν έχω γραμμή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## coftaras

Σημερα ξανατηλ στην vivodi.Μου ειπαν οτι η συνδεση ειχε ενεργοποιηθη απο της 11/11 αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν δωθει το user name & password.Οταν ρωτησα την κοπελα διατι δεν ενημερωθηκα τηλεφωνικος οτι ειχε γινει η συνδεση απαντηση δεν πηρα(ακομα χρησιμοποιω την παλια συνδεση στο παλιο το σπιτι που ειχα ζητηση να μου γινει διακοπη και δεν μενω στο νεο σπιτι).Επισης οταν την ρωτησα με ποιο τροπο θα  επερνα το user name & password μου ειπε οτι θα πρεπει να τηλ στο τεχνικο τμημα 9-5.Απο ποτε το τεχνικο τμημα ειναι μονο 8ωρο?

----------


## gavgerin

*Vivodi I : H Αφιξη*  :Thumb Dup:  



> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
> 14/9 έστειλα τα χαρτιά μου για Shared LLU στίς 16/9 τα πήραν στην Vivodi και 19/6 πήγαν πΟΤΕ όπως μου είπαν και περιμένω.. Οταν συνδεθώ θα σας ενημερώσω


*Vivodi II : Το πρώτο ψΕΜΑ*  :Sad: 



> Καλησπέρα και πάλι παιδια.
> Τελικά 30/9 μετά απο αρκετά τηλεφωνήματα απο Vivodi προς εμένα και αφού πρώτα μου έλεγαν οτι  έχει αλλάξει η διεύθυνση κατοικίας μου (μένω 16 χρόνια εδώ) και άλλα τετοια κουλά  κατάφεραν να μου πουν πως τελικά δεν με καλύπτει το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο τους.. Εγώ πάντως επιμένω Vivodi (ΑΡΥΣ) λόγο τιμής και έτσι έστειλα ΦΑΞ 4/10 για να σταλεί ξανά η αίτηση μου προς τον ΟΤΕ. Αποτέλεσμα? ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ! Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον από ταχύτητα να είμαι ΟΚ όταν με το καλό με συνδέσουν!


*Vivodi III : Επιστροφή στο παρελθόν..*  :Evil:  



> Καλησπέρα για μία ακόμη φορά παιδιά!
> Σήμερα 20/10 είπα να επικοινωνήσω με το Vi-βόιδι να δω τι κάνουν τα παιδιά και γενικά πως τα περνάνε και αν τους προσέχουν.. Ε με την ευκαιρία αναρωτιέμαι 'Δε ρωτάω και για την αίτηση μου?!' Έτσι και έκανα! Αφού περίμενα αρκετά στη γραμμή μου μου απαντάει η καλή μας τηλεφωνήτρια πως η αίτηση μου έχει ακυρωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ για μία ακόμη φορά. Ο λόγος που ακυρώθηκε ήταν  ότι είχε γίνει λάθος το όνομα στην αίτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ........  Εγώ δε μπορούσα να κατανοήσω το λάθος από τη στιγμή που είμαι σίγουρος τι έχω γράψει στην αίτηση + ότι έχω στείλει και έναν λογαριασμό του ίδιου του ΟΤΕ........... και η τηλεφωνήτρια δεν έδειχνε να καταλαβαίνει τι λάθος μπορεί να έχει γίνει........ Αφού επικοινώνησα με κάποια πιο υπεύθυνη πλέον και όχι τηλεφωνήτρια διαπίστωσα πως δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στις εξηγήσεις και την βοήθεια ως προς την κατανόηση του προβλήματος που έχει δημιουργηθεί ( για διαφορά στον μισθό δεν ξέρω..). Τελικά μου είπε ότι θα στείλει ξανά την αίτηση μου και πως η διαδικασία δεν θα αρχίσει από την αρχή και πως θα πάρει λιγότερες ημέρες απ' ότι κανονικά (12-20 εργάσιμες ημέρες) πράγμα που νομίζω πως είναι μέγα ΨΕΜΑ! Εσείς τι λέτε ρε παιδιά?
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην το γυρίσω στην Χρύσπα.. Δεν είναι 1... 2... 3.... 4.... 5.... 6..... φεύγω για το 7....


Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Επιτέλους απο σήμερα DSL!!!  :Worthy:  Καλό κουράγιο σε όσους περιμένουν ακόμη

----------


## jim_dsl

ρε παιδιά έβαλες κανείς full LLU στην *Θεσσαλονίκη*. Μιλάμε για DSLAM ερμού! Ευχαριστώ...Σκέφτομαι να βάλω αλλά φοβάμαι την αναμονή...

----------


## tommy_kap

> Tα νεότερα της υπόθεσης είναι ότι την Παρασκεύη με ενημέρωσαν ότι το πρόβλημα έχει δωθεί στον ΟΤΕ ως βλάβη και περιμένουμε να το ελέγξει! Μα είναι δυνατόν ? Τότε γιατί λένε ότι έχουν οικείο δίκτυο?
> Εάν ήτοι σωστό το ανωτέρω θα έπρεπε οι τεχνικοί οι δικοί τους να το φτιάξουν και όχι ο ΟΤΕ!!!!!!!Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω ας με ενημερώσει! Και το βασικό θέμα είναι ότι ακομα εγώ δεν έχω γραμμή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω άλλο ρε παιδιά!!!!!!!!!!! :Crying: 
Εάν μεχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας δεν έχω γραμμή θα τα πάω ολα πίσω και θα τους πω όταν γίνεται σοβαρή εταιρεία και μπορείτε να βγάλετε ακρη με οτι πρόβλημα δημιουργείται να με ενημερώσουν και εμένα γαι να κάνω την σύνδεση!!!!!!!!!
 :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## kanenas3

> ρε παιδιά έβαλες κανείς full LLU στην *Θεσσαλονίκη*. Μιλάμε για DSLAM ερμού! Ευχαριστώ...Σκέφτομαι να βάλω αλλά φοβάμαι την αναμονή...


Ο ΟΤΕ έκανε 17 εργάσιμες ενώ για τη δική του γραμμή που είχα πριν έκανε 3 και περιμένω τη Vivodi εδώ και 3 μέρες. Αν σε πάνε όπως και μένα θέλεις λίγο πάνω από μήνα...

----------


## Johnsin

Eχω κανει την αιτιση απο 1-11 μεχρι σημαρα ακομα τιποτα.... Κλαψ.. Κλαψ .. Κλαψ

----------


## deltaphreakuenc

Μολις χτες εκανα αιτηση.Μου ειπαν πως το αργοτερο σε 15 μερες θα ειμαι "ετοιμος".Για να δουμε...

----------


## apok

Για να είπαν 15 μέρες.. Για Shared πας ε??
Αντε με το καλό :Wink:

----------


## tommy_kap

> Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω άλλο ρε παιδιά!!!!!!!!!!!
> Εάν μεχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας δεν έχω γραμμή θα τα πάω ολα πίσω και θα τους πω όταν γίνεται σοβαρή εταιρεία και μπορείτε να βγάλετε ακρη με οτι πρόβλημα δημιουργείται να με ενημερώσουν και εμένα γαι να κάνω την σύνδεση!!!!!!!!!


Καλημερούδια! Ακόμα τίποτα απο 1-10-2005! :Evil:  Εχθές επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου και είπαν οτι μέχρι σήμερα θα έχει αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και επιτέλους θα έχω την γραμμή (384/128 Full LLU)! To καλό που τους θέλω είναι να γίνει γιατί αλλιώς την Δευτέρα θα πάω απο τα Κεντρικά τους και θα γίνει της π.....άνας!!!!(Λογοκρισία)!!!Αντε να δούμε τι μέλλει γενέσθαι!!!!Υπόμονη στους νεοαιτούντες!Θα τους χρειαστεί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## YiannisM

Είχα κάνει την αίτηση για 512/128 ADSL + phone, γύρω στις 20 Ιουλίου.
Με είχαν προειδοποιήσει για καθυστερήσεις του ΟΤΕ, κυρίως λόγω διακοπών Αυγούστου!
Μου επέστρεψαν μετά από 1 μήνα περίπου, αλλά επειδή ΔΕΝ λειτούργησαν όλα αμέσως, ο συνολικός χρόνος πήγε 5-6 βδομάδες...
Περιοχή Βάθης.

----------


## evp

Εμένα έκανε ένα μήνα και κάτι να γίνει η σύνδεση,γιατί δεν είχαν modem.Όμωσ,τουσ πήρα τηλ και τουσ απείλησα ότι θα αποσύρω την αίτηση και μου το στείλανε το modem μέσα σε δυο μέρες.Για φόβισε τους λιγάκι!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## pavlos1

Γεια σας.
Ειμαι απο Θεσσαλονικη, κεντρο.
Εκανα την αιτηση στις 10/10/2005.
Σημερα 18/11/2005 μου ηρθε ο διαμορφωτης αλλα οχι ο διαχωριστης.
Χρησιμοποιησα τον παλιο μου διαχωριστη που ειχα απο την Οτενετ και η ενεργοποιηση εγινε μετα απο λιγες ωρες.
Προς στιγμην ειναι ολα λιγο πολυ καλα.

----------


## tommy_kap

> Καλημερούδια! Ακόμα τίποτα απο 1-10-2005! Εχθές επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου και είπαν οτι μέχρι σήμερα θα έχει αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και επιτέλους θα έχω την γραμμή (384/128 Full LLU)! To καλό που τους θέλω είναι να γίνει γιατί αλλιώς την Δευτέρα θα πάω απο τα Κεντρικά τους και θα γίνει της π.....άνας!!!!(Λογοκρισία)!!!Αντε να δούμε τι μέλλει γενέσθαι!!!!Υπόμονη στους νεοαιτούντες!Θα τους χρειαστεί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Όλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup: 
από εχθές εχω και εγω Full LLu 384/128!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αιτηση 1-10-2005!Κάλο χρονικό διαστημα ε? Τέλος καλό ολα καλά!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## redhell

> Όλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε 
> από εχθές εχω και εγω Full LLu 384/128!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αιτηση 1-10-2005!Κάλο χρονικό διαστημα ε? Τέλος καλό ολα καλά!!!!!!!!!!


Αντε και κλαιγόσουνα.
Τα ίδια πέρασα και εγώ αλλά τελικά τώρα το απολαμβάνω!

Από ότι είδα σε άλλο thread έχεις και ωραίες ταχύτητες.

Welcome to Vivodi!  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## tommy_kap

[quote=redhell]Αντε και κλαιγόσουνα.
Τα ίδια πέρασα και εγώ αλλά τελικά τώρα το απολαμβάνω!

Από ότι είδα σε άλλο thread έχεις και ωραίες ταχύτητες.

Welcome to Vivodi!  :Thumb Dup: [/

Όταν σου λένε ότι κάνε σένδεση είναι καλύτερη και μέτα απο 47 ημερες δεν έχεις γραμμή ενώ έχεις κάνει αρκετά έξοδε τότε αρχίζεις να γίνεσαι εκτός εαυτού! Και δεν ήταν κλάψιμο αλλά αγανάκτηση!

----------


## m3fisto

προχθές 23/11/2005 έκανα αίτηση μέσα από το Πλαίσιο της Πάτρας για 512 Full llu+DSL phone. η υπάλληλος της βίβο όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο μου είπε πως θα χρειαστεί το λιγότερο 20 εργάσιμες μέρες.Έχει κανείς ανάλογη εμπειρία από full στο κέντρο της Πάτρας; το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως όταν ενεργοποιηθεί θα πρέπει να γυρίσω στο σπίτι μου για Χριστούγεννα.(είμαι φοιτητής) :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## obelix3

> εκανα χθες αιτηση δηλ 2/11. αμτε να δουμε ποσο θα κανει


Απο σημερα εχω dsl!!! βεβαια full θα εχω απο την αλλη βδομαδα, καθως ειχαν ελειψη στο εξαρτημα που ειναι για το τηλ. Μου ειπαν λογικα μεσα στην αλλη βδομαδα θα ερθει. Λιγο που  το ειδα, πιανει μεχρι 41. Αντε να δουμε πως θα παει...

----------


## apok

> Απο σημερα εχω dsl!!! βεβαια full θα εχω απο την αλλη βδομαδα, καθως ειχαν ελειψη στο εξαρτημα που ειναι για το τηλ. Μου ειπαν λογικα μεσα στην αλλη βδομαδα θα ερθει. Λιγο που  το ειδα, πιανει μεχρι 41. Αντε να δουμε πως θα παει...


Full έχεις και τώρα :Wink:  Δεν έχει να κάνει με τον εξοπλισμό ( υποθέτω το ΑΤΑ.. net έχεις οπότε μάλλον λογικά αυτό σου λείπει ) αλλα με το είδος της γραμμής..

----------


## nasoshat

Σε πόσο χρόνο σε ποιόν ? Σε μένα ή στο γείτονα ? Αιτηση 24/10 full, 384 ψυχικό. 2/12 ήρθε ο τεχνικός της vivo με τον εξοπλισμό (+ sisco για phone) για να διαπιστώσουμε οτι η ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής από τον ΟΤΕ αφορούσε ....το γείτονα...μιας και το δικό του κουτί αναφέρει ο ΟΤΕ και δεν έφερε καλώδιο όχι μόνο στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου , αλλά πιθανώς στο διπλανό σπίτι που δεν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε προσβαση λόγω έλλειψς σκάλας 3 μέτρων. Μπράβο στα παληκάρια του ΟΤΕ .καλες πρωιμες συνταξιοδοτήσεις

----------


## kalicatzaros

11/11 η αίτηση σήμερα 7/12 ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός ( SpeedTouch 585i Cisco Ata φίλτρο) και αύριο ο τεχνικός  :Very Happy:  Full 384/128 Θεσσαλονίκη κόμβος Πλατεία δημοκρατίας

----------


## Chris2004

20 εργάσιμες ακριβώς.

----------


## nikos1984

24/11 η αιτηση, 22/12 η ενεργοποιηση :Very Happy: . Στο Ηρακρλειο Κρητης Shared LLU.

----------


## drkostas

Έκανα αίτηση 09/12 και η γραμμή ήρθε 20/12..
Εδώ και 2 μέρες περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλ για να έρθει τεχνικός και να ενεργοποιηθώ..
Ελπίζω πρίν το καινούριο έτος..

----------


## Johnsin

Exω κανει αιτηση στις 1/11 και μεχρι σημερα τιποτα ακομα 

ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ σε ολους...!!!! (Εκτος απο τον π[ΟΤΕ]) χιχιχι.!!

----------


## topmar

> Exω κανει αιτηση στις 1/11 και μεχρι σημερα τιποτα ακομα 
> 
> ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ σε ολους...!!!! (Εκτος απο τον π[ΟΤΕ]) χιχιχι.!!


Καλησπέρα και  ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ. :Cool: 

Από τις 1/11 έκανες αίτηση και ακόμα δεν έχεις ADSL??? :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 


Κάποιο λάθος πρέπει να έχει γίνει με τα χαρτιά σου φίλε......πάρτους τηλέφωνο.

----------


## nlkrio

> Exω κανει αιτηση στις 1/11 και μεχρι σημερα τιποτα ακομα 
> 
> ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ σε ολους...!!!! (Εκτος απο τον π[ΟΤΕ]) χιχιχι.!!


 Παρτους τηλ και χωστα... :Evil:

----------


## Johnsin

> Καλησπέρα και  ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ.
> 
> Από τις 1/11 έκανες αίτηση και ακόμα δεν έχεις ADSL???
> 
> 
> Κάποιο λάθος πρέπει να έχει γίνει με τα χαρτιά σου φίλε......πάρτους τηλέφωνο.


Εκατονταδες τηλεφωνα φιλε μου.!!!!!! Δεν παει ο *(ΟΤΕ) να βαλει την data γραμμη γιατι ειναι Full LLU.

----------


## dejan7

Τότε είναι θέμα *(ΟΤΕ) ...
πάντως από την στιγμή που θα ξεμπερδέψεις με τον *(ΟΤΕ) θα σου κάνει ακόμα καμια βδομαδούλα...

υπομονή..grrrr
τα περάσαμε και εμείς..

----------


## Chris2004

> Ένας μήνας μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός όταν ο οτε ενεργοποιεί σε μερικές ημέρες πλέων τις νέες γραμμές.


Η εταιρία που δουελεύω μεταφέρθηκε, κάναμε 1/12 αίτηση στον OTE για γραμμή και μας έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗΣ γραμμής...και όχι DSL 27 Ιανουαρίου....τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

H Vivo 15/11 αίτηση, 17/12 ενεργοποίηση...και ο τεχνικός έκατσε 4 ώρες γιατί είχαμε αρκετά περίεργα προβλήματα. Μπράβο στο παιδί για την υπομονή του.

----------


## sdikr

> Η εταιρία που δουελεύω μεταφέρθηκε, κάναμε 1/12 αίτηση στον OTE για γραμμή και μας έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗΣ γραμμής...και όχι DSL 27 Ιανουαρίου....τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
> 
> H Vivo 15/11 αίτηση, 17/12 ενεργοποίηση...και ο τεχνικός έκατσε 4 ώρες γιατί είχαμε αρκετά περίεργα προβλήματα. Μπράβο στο παιδί για την υπομονή του.


Για πες μου πόσο θα έκανε η vivodi  αν δεν είχες γραμμη απο Οτε;

----------


## sdn

> Η εταιρία που δουελεύω μεταφέρθηκε, κάναμε 1/12 αίτηση στον OTE για γραμμή και μας έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗΣ γραμμής...και όχι DSL 27 Ιανουαρίου....τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
> 
> H Vivo 15/11 αίτηση, 17/12 ενεργοποίηση...και ο τεχνικός έκατσε 4 ώρες γιατί είχαμε αρκετά περίεργα προβλήματα. Μπράβο στο παιδί για την υπομονή του.


   Εκτός από την απάντηση του sdikr, θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι ο οτε τις DSL γραμμές τις δίνει σε 2-4 ημέρες. Για τηλεφωνικές γραμμές δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω ότι τις δίνει, πλέον, σε χρόνους πολύ μικρότερους από το χρόνο που σου είπαν. Γενικά, αν διαβάσεις τα διάφορα σχόλια / αναφορές στο φόρουμ θα δεις ότι αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Η δική σου περίπτωση είναι σεβαστή και σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά μάλλον είναι outlier.  Το θέμα είναι η βιβοντι και η κάθε βιβόντι να πιέσει προς κάθε κατεύθυνση ώστε ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης να είναι ΙΔΙΟΣ με αυτόν του οτε. Αν πιέσει δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο πρόβλημα να το πετύχει (η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού αλήθεια τη να λέει???).  YΣ. Μην με ξανακάνετε σας παρακαλώ, έστω και έμμεσα, να υποστηρίξω τον οτε. : ))))))

----------


## Chris2004

> Για πες μου πόσο θα έκανε η vivodi  αν δεν είχες γραμμη απο Οτε;


H πλάκα είναι ότι δεν είχα γραμμή ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι καθ'ότι μόλις μετακόμισα...και έκανα κατευθίαν αίτηση στη Vivodi (Full LLU)...άρα το ερώτημά σου είναι μάλλον άτοπο.

Πάντως εγώ πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά ο ΟΤΕ τους καθυστερεί...με το που παραδόθηκε η γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ, μετά απο μία μέρα ήρθε ο τεχνικός της Vivodi.

Να διευκρινήσω ότι η γραμμή που λέω ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε ήταν στο σπίτι μου.

----------


## sdikr

> H πλάκα είναι ότι δεν είχα γραμμή ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι καθ'ότι μόλις μετακόμισα...και έκανα κατευθίαν αίτηση στη Vivodi (Full LLU)...άρα το ερώτημά σου είναι μάλλον άτοπο.
> 
> Πάντως εγώ πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά ο ΟΤΕ τους καθυστερεί...με το που παραδόθηκε η γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ, μετά απο μία μέρα ήρθε ο τεχνικός της Vivodi.
> 
> Να διευκρινήσω ότι η γραμμή που λέω ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε ήταν στο σπίτι μου.


Την γραμμή που μπήκε σπίτι σου ποιος νομίζεις την έβαλε;

ναι ο Οτε  :Wink:

----------


## Chris2004

> Την γραμμή που μπήκε σπίτι σου ποιος νομίζεις την έβαλε;
> 
> ναι ο Οτε


Κάνεις λάθος...την σχεδίαση, καλωδίωση κτλ την κάνουν πλέον οι μηχανικοί-κατασκευαστές των πολυκατοικιών και όχι ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## sdikr

> Κάνεις λάθος...την σχεδίαση, καλωδίωση κτλ την κάνουν πλέον οι μηχανικοί-κατασκευαστές των πολυκατοικιών και όχι ο ΟΤΕ.


Η γραμμή στο σπίτι σου εξώ στο καφάο  είναι του οτε,  απλά 

τώρα το τι κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι μέσα στο σπίτι είναι άλλο θέμα.

Η vivodi  γραμμη του οτε σου φέρνει,  αν δεν της δώσει ο Οτε  δεν έχει γραμμη

----------


## Raziel

Χρόννια Πολλά σε όλους!
Πριν δύο μέρες απέκτησα τον κύβο της Vivodi και σήμερα το πρωί πήγα στα κεντρικά της και κατέθεσα την αίτηση μου, στο ερώτημα πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί, μου απάντησαν σε 15 μέρες (εργάσιμες) :Sad: .Τέλος πάντον περίμενω σε κανένα θαύμα,λόγω των ημερών, και στο φιλότιμο κάποιων ωστε να μειωθεί αυτός ο χρόνος αναμονής...

----------


## Chris2004

Για θαύματα μη περιμένεις....αλλά σε 15 εργάσιμες θα το έχεις λογικά...οπότε υπομονή.

----------


## topmar

> *Για θαύματα μη περιμένεις*....αλλά σε 15 εργάσιμες θα το έχεις λογικά...οπότε υπομονή.


Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.....λόγω και εορτών :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## versus

5 εβδομάδες συνολικά =2 εβδομάδες να έρθει ο τεχνικός της vivodi σπίτι να ελέγξει την γραμμή (πράγμα που δεν έγινε διότι έφταιγε η σκάλα που δεν υπήρχε άρα πως θα έφτανε) συν 1 εβδομάδα να ξαναέρθει να ελέγξει την γραμμή και να βρεί πως δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένη λες και εγώ που είχα βάλει πάνω router-modem απο την δέυτερη εβδομάδα που είχε έρθει δεν το έβλεπα και τέλος άλλες 2 εβδομάδες να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη (αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη στην ήδη ενεργοποιημένη γραμμή κατα την vivodi).
Φυσικά εννοείται πως εδώ και 10 μήνες περιμένω ακόμη τηλέφωνο για να με ενημερώσουνε σχετικά με την γραμμή μου και φυσικά πλήρωσα και την περίοδο της ''βλάβης'' παρ'όλο την διαβεβαίωση της υπαλλήλου πως δεν θα υπάρξει χρέωση.

----------


## coftaras

Eιναι δυνατον να εχεις στηλει την αιτηση μεσω courier στης 15/12 και στην vivodi να λενε οτι την παρελαβαν στης 21/12?Καλητερα να το εστελνα με τα ΕΛΤΑ.Γρηγοροτερα θα εφτανε.Ρωταω ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμη η γραμμη (share llu) και μου λενε τελος Ιανουαριου .Μα αφου τους λεω οτι λετε οτι χρειαζονται 15 εργασημες μερες πως λετε τελος Γεναρη?Λογικα πρεπει να παραδοθει σγυρω στις 15/1.
Και η απαντηση της κοπελας : Γιορτες κυριε χχχχχχχ και ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργει με χαλαρους ρυθμους.Εμεις δεν ευθυνόμαστε για την καθυστερηση.

----------


## m3fisto

έκανα την αίτηση 23/11/2005 για full llu και ακόμα περιμένω τον Οτέ να μου διακόψει την γραμμή. το εκνευριστικό είναι ότι οι υπάλληλοι της Βίβο με το  που τους λέω το πρόβλημά μου μου λένε κάθε φορά:" κύριε χχχ ξαναπάρτε μας την άλλη εβδομάδα και βλέπουμε..." έχω αρχίσει να το μετανιώνω...

----------


## vaggeo

> Eιναι δυνατον να εχεις στηλει την αιτηση μεσω courier στης 15/12 και στην vivodi να λενε οτι την παρελαβαν στης 21/12?Καλητερα να το εστελνα με τα ΕΛΤΑ.Γρηγοροτερα θα εφτανε.



Ασε φιλε, σωθηκαμε και με τα ΕΛΤΑ...

----------


## gkandir

> Ασε φιλε, σωθηκαμε και με τα ΕΛΤΑ...


Κι όμως. Εμένα τα ΕΛΤΑ χρειάστηκαν 3 ή 4 ημέρες για να παραδόσουν την αίτηση! Από 19/12 έως 22/12.  :Thumbsup1: 
Εντάξει, ακόμα δεν έχω DSL αλλά ο οτε δουλεύει με πυρετώδεις ρυθμούς για να την έχω το συντομότερο δυνατό. Μετά θα μπει και η Vivodi στο κόλπο... :HaHa:

----------


## theodoros2004

> ο οτε δουλεύει με πυρετώδεις ρυθμούς για να την έχω το συντομότερο δυνατό


Σιγουρα μερα νυχτα ολοι οι υπαλληλοι δουλευουν δεν σταματανε καθολου... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Σιγουρα μερα νυχτα ολοι οι υπαλληλοι δουλευουν δεν σταματανε καθολου...


Το οτι δεν μπορείς να τους βρείς στο τηλέφωνο δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν δουλέυουν 24/24  7 μέρες την εβδομάδα   :Wink:

----------


## Johnsin

> έκανα την αίτηση 23/11/2005 για full llu και ακόμα περιμένω τον Οτέ να μου διακόψει την γραμμή. το εκνευριστικό είναι ότι οι υπάλληλοι της Βίβο με το  που τους λέω το πρόβλημά μου μου λένε κάθε φορά:" κύριε χχχ ξαναπάρτε μας την άλλη εβδομάδα και βλέπουμε..." έχω αρχίσει να το μετανιώνω...


Yπομονη φιλε μου εγω περιμενω απο 1/11/2005 χι χι χι

----------


## Raziel

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε τελικά η γραμμή :Thumb Dup:  :Very Happy:  :Thumb Dup:  αλλά η Vivo δεν ενημερώθηκε απο τον OTE  :Sad: οπότε είμαι με το  Demo της Forthnet των τριών ημερών οπότε  περιμένουμε...

----------


## skapetis

29/12 βράδυ φεύγει η αίτηση με speedex (δικά μου έξοδα αλλα ... φιλικά λόγω γνωριμίας  :Very Happy:  ) 30/12 βραδάκι παραλαμβάνει η vivodi, σήμερα το απόγευμα (9/1)  κάνω ένα reboot στο router και βλέπω Link!!! Τελικά  παίζει κανονικά αλλά μέσω Netcarta που μου πάσαρε ένας φίλος ... η vivodi δεν είχε ιδέα και για demo μου είπαν δεν μπορούσαν σήμερα 

Το μόνο περίεργο είναι ότι ο microcom κάνει report γραμμή 384/128 (άσχετα με τη netcarta) , καμιά ιδέα?????

----------


## theodoros2004

> 29/12 βράδυ φεύγει η αίτηση με speedex (δικά μου έξοδα αλλα ... φιλικά λόγω γνωριμίας  ) 30/12 βραδάκι παραλαμβάνει η vivodi, σήμερα το απόγευμα (9/1)  κάνω ένα reboot στο router και βλέπω Link!!! Τελικά  παίζει κανονικά αλλά μέσω Netcarta που μου πάσαρε ένας φίλος ... η vivodi δεν είχε ιδέα και για demo μου είπαν δεν μπορούσαν σήμερα 
> 
> Το μόνο περίεργο είναι ότι ο microcom κάνει report γραμμή 384/128 (άσχετα με τη netcarta) , καμιά ιδέα?????


384/128 γραμμη δεν εχεις???

----------


## skapetis

Α, sorry, νομιζα ότι είμαι σε forum του Cube, η γραμμή είναι από DSLcube, 512/128

----------


## theodoros2004

Και το modem λεει 384/128???

----------


## skapetis

για του λόγου το αληθές, από το DSL status menu:

	Showtime Firmware Version:	3.30
	Line State:	SHOWTIME
	Modulation:	G.dmt
	Annex Mode:	ANNEX_B
	Startup Attempts:	1
	Max Tx Power:	-38 dBm/Hz
	CO Vendor:	ALCATEL_NETWORK
	Elaspsed Time:	0 days 0 hours 53 minutes 1 seconds


Downstream

Upstream

SNR Margin	34.0	29.0	dB
Line Attenuation	35.1	22.0	dB
Errored Seconds	0	14	
Loss of Signal	0	0	
Loss of Frame	0	0	
CRC Errors	0	14	
Data Rate	384	128	kbps
Latency	FAST	FAST	

πλακά θα έχει να έχει κάνει καμία λαμακία ο ΟΤΕ   :Crying:  και άντε ψάξε να το διορθώσεις.

Από την άλλη βέβαια δεν έχουν παραδώσει γραμμή ακόμα (επίσημα  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## theodoros2004

Οποτε περιμενε μεχρι να σου πουν οτι η γραμμη ειναι ok και αν και τοτε ακομα γραφει 384/128 παρτους τηλ. και ψάλτους...

----------


## m3fisto

Σήμερα με αποτελιώσανε. Ο ΟΤΕ λέει πως απέριψε την αίτησή μου(23-11-2005 την είχα κάνει) επειδή υπάρχει λάθος στη διεύθυνση.Τί να κάνω;;;Οι της Βιβο μου λένε πως πρέπει να ξανακάνω την αίτηση από την αρχή...

----------


## Nightfall

Πήρα DSLCube στις 7/12/2005 έστειλα την αίτηση 8/12/2005, η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε χθες 11.01.2006.
Μένω Χαλάνδρι. Μου είχαν πεί οτι θα επικοινωνούσε μαζί μου τεχνικός, τελικά μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται.Δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί !
Μπήκα πάντως χθες το βράδυ και η σύνδεση ΠΕΤΑΓΕ. Βοηθάει το ότι είμαι 5' με τα πόδια από τα κτήρια της Vivodi ?
Καλώς σας βρήκα κιόλας  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## nnn

> Σήμερα με αποτελιώσανε. Ο ΟΤΕ λέει πως απέριψε την αίτησή μου(23-11-2005 την είχα κάνει) επειδή υπάρχει λάθος στη διεύθυνση.Τί να κάνω;;;Οι της Βιβο μου λένε πως πρέπει να ξανακάνω την αίτηση από την αρχή...


Πήγαινε στον Οτέ της περιοχής σου και ίσως  κάποιος να σε εξυπηρετήσει.
Ατυχία.
Αλλιώς ξανακάνεις την αίτηση  :Sad: .

----------


## geogo

vivodi μεσω ΟΤΕ / DSL Cube
19/12 έστειλα τις αιτήσεις
27/12 τις έλαβαν
28/12 τις προώθησαν στον ΟΤΕ
09/01 ενεργοποίησε ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή (δεν το είπαν ομως στην vivodi)
11/01 τηλεφωνώ εγώ τυχαία στο 134 και με ενημερώνουν πως η γραμμή ειναι ΟΚ
11/01 ενημερώνω εγώ την vivodi πως η γραμμή ειναι ετοιμη, δέν είχαν ιδέα
11/01 με συνδέει η vivodi
12/01 μου έδωσαν κωδικούς

----------


## Johnsin

Aιτηση στις 1/11/2005 13/1/2006 πηρα κωδικους.

----------


## tryf3

19/12 αγόρασα το dsl cube

20/12 στέλνω με ΕΛΤΑ την αίτηση

30/12 την παραλαμβάνει η vivodi

04/01 αποστέλλεται η αίτηση στον οτε

10/01 ενεργοποίηση γραμμής από οτε ( στη vivodi δε γνώριζαν τίποτε )

13/01 παίρνω εγώ στη vivodi και μου δίνουν password και username

σημείωση : έχω συνδεση ΑΡΥΣ και ταχύτητα 55-57 kb/s

----------


## kanenas3

> Σήμερα με αποτελιώσανε. Ο ΟΤΕ λέει πως απέριψε την αίτησή μου(23-11-2005 την είχα κάνει) επειδή υπάρχει λάθος στη διεύθυνση.Τί να κάνω;;;Οι της Βιβο μου λένε πως πρέπει να ξανακάνω την αίτηση από την αρχή...


Εμένα απορίφθηκε η αίτηση από τον ΟΤΕ γιατί λένε ότι έβαλα λάθος διεύθυνση!!! Στη φωτοτυπία της αίτησης πάντως είναι σωστά...Δυστυχώς η Vivodi δε βοηθάει και πολύ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και σου λέει ότι πρέπει να ξανακάνεις αίτηση και να περιμένεις άλλες 20 μέρες.

----------


## topmar

Καλημέρα.

Από τις 21/12 που κατατέθηκε η αίτηση......ακόμα περιμένω......

----------


## m3fisto

> Εμένα απορίφθηκε η αίτηση από τον ΟΤΕ γιατί λένε ότι έβαλα λάθος διεύθυνση!!! Στη φωτοτυπία της αίτησης πάντως είναι σωστά...Δυστυχώς η Vivodi δε βοηθάει και πολύ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και σου λέει ότι πρέπει να ξανακάνεις αίτηση και να περιμένεις άλλες 20 μέρες.


μην ψαρώνεις.Φώναξέ τους και απείλησε τους πως δεν θα ξανακάνεις αίτηση και πως θα πας σε άλλη εταιρεία.Εγώ έτσι έκανα όταν τους ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και τελικά ούτε ξαναέστειλα αίτηση και επιπλέον οι της Βίβο δεσμεύτηκαν πως σε 10 ημέρες θα έχω σίγουρα DSL.(μένει να δω πόσο άξιοι του λόγου τους είναι)

----------


## kanenas3

> μην ψαρώνεις.Φώναξέ τους και απείλησε τους πως δεν θα ξανακάνεις αίτηση και πως θα πας σε άλλη εταιρεία.Εγώ έτσι έκανα όταν τους ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και τελικά ούτε ξαναέστειλα αίτηση και επιπλέον οι της Βίβο δεσμεύτηκαν πως σε 10 ημέρες θα έχω σίγουρα DSL.(μένει να δω πόσο άξιοι του λόγου τους είναι)


Επειδή η σύνδεση ήταν για το γραφείο του πατέρα μου δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ρισκάρω βασιζόμενος στα λόγια της Vivodi. Αν τώρα μπορούσαν να ολοκληρώσουν την σύνδεση χωρίς νέα αίτηση και δε μου το είπαν είναι πρόβλημα τους...

Το αστείο είναι ότι μετά από 2 μήνες αναμονής με τη Vivodi πήρα OnDSL και η σύνδεση έγινε σε 2 μέρες...

----------


## pleyraki

Στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, χρειάστηκε πάνω από 1,5 μήνας (!).

Με δικό μου ρουτερ, μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση (καλώδια ΟΤΕ, δίκτυο βιβο) και 512 speedlight. Η καθυστέρηση οφειλόταν σε δύο λόγους: 1ο ότι πέσανε μέσα Χριστούγεννα και 2ο ότι ο μοναδικός τεχνικός στο Ηράκλειο πνίγεται. Επιπλέον έγιναν και διάφορα λάθη κατά την ενεργοποίηση και τον ορισμό του password.

Πάντως, με 15Ε το μήνα όλα πληρωμένα, τώρα δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------


## topmar

Καλημέρα.

Μετά από 27 μέρες :Shocked:  από την ημερ/νία αποστολής της αίτησης (21 Δεκ 2005) και σε χθεσινό έλεγχο στο Microcom 2636 Modem μου είδα τα εξής:

1) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι PWR(φυσικά.... :Biggrin: )

2) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι DLS LINK

3) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι 100M/ACT

4) Αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι DSL ACT


Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος λοιπόν, έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ.

Από τη VIVODI που επικοινώνησα πρίν λίγο μου απάντησαν ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν κάποιο στοιχείο ενεργοποίησης σύνδεσης ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ και ΔΕΝ μπορούν να μου δώσουν demo κωδικούς για να δώ εάν μπορώ να κάνω σύνδεση.

Πήρα τηλέφωνο στη Forthnet και ζήτησα demo κωδικούς  - τους οποίους και μου έδωσαν ΑΜΕΣΩΣ - για 3 μέρες και το βραδάκυ θα δοκιμάσω να δώ εάν δουλεύουν όλα καλά. :Cool: 

Από τη VIVODI κανένα νεό ακόμα.... :Frown:

----------


## naish

Λοιπον λυστε μου και εμενα μια απορια.Η vivodi στο site της λεει 

"_Επιπλέον, μοναδικές προσφορές σας περιμένουν, εφόσον υποβάλλετε την αίτησή σας από τις 21/12/2005 έως και τις 31/01/2006 τη νέα σας ADSL συνδρομή και /ή το DSLphone:
    * ΔΩΡΕΑΝ τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης της ADSL πρόσβασης (€34,99) στα προπληρωμένα και μηνιαίας χρέωσης πακέτα "_

Παιρνω τηλεφωνο την στο 13880 και ρωταω αν ισχυει η δωρεαν ενεργοποιηση για υποβολη αιτησεων εως 31/1 και μου λεει "ΟΧΙ, μονο για ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ των γραμμων εως 31/1"
Εν τελη τι ισχυει?? Ή τι δεν καταλαβα καλα???

----------


## efarmosmenos

Διαβάστε για να πάθετε πλάκα.

Λοιπόν είμαι από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. Εδώ η Vivodi από ότι μου έχουν πει φίλοι έχει καλές ταχύτητες. 

Έκανα κι εγώ αίτηση για full LLU στις 2 Νοεμβρίου 2005 και τους είπα να μου μισθώσουν και το modem. Τότε μου είχαν πει ότι χρειάζονται 20 εργάσιμες μέρες για την ενεργοποίηση. Στις 14 Ιανουαρίου ήρθαν και έφτιαξαν την γραμμή αλλά το modem δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα.... :Evil:  
Έχουν περάσει 55 εργάσιμες μέρες....

Πως σας φάνηκε????

----------


## efarmosmenos

Διαβάστε για να πάθετε πλάκα.

Λοιπόν είμαι από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. Εδώ η Vivodi από ότι μου έχουν πει φίλοι έχει καλές ταχύτητες. 

Έκανα κι εγώ αίτηση για full LLU στις 2 Νοεμβρίου 2005 και τους είπα να μου μισθώσουν και το modem. Τότε μου είχαν πει ότι χρειάζονται 20 εργάσιμες μέρες για την ενεργοποίηση. Στις 14 Ιανουαρίου ήρθαν και έφτιαξαν την γραμμή αλλά το modem δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα....  :Evil:  
Έχουν περάσει 55 εργάσιμες μέρες....

Πως σας φάνηκε????

----------


## tommy_kap

> Διαβάστε για να πάθετε πλάκα.
> 
> Λοιπόν είμαι από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. Εδώ η Vivodi από ότι μου έχουν πει φίλοι έχει καλές ταχύτητες. 
> 
> Έκανα κι εγώ αίτηση για full LLU στις 2 Νοεμβρίου 2005 και τους είπα να μου μισθώσουν και το modem. Τότε μου είχαν πει ότι χρειάζονται 20 εργάσιμες μέρες για την ενεργοποίηση. Στις 14 Ιανουαρίου ήρθαν και έφτιαξαν την γραμμή αλλά το modem δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα....  
> Έχουν περάσει 55 εργάσιμες μέρες....
> 
> Πως σας φάνηκε????


ΚΟΥΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ! ΑΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ (ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ) ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΕΤΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## tsagarjohn

και ενα ποστ απο θεσσαλονικη.22 εστειλα τα χαρτια του Cube.πηρα τηλεφωνο και δεν μου δωσανε μια σαφη απαντηση για το ποτε τα πηραν.τελικα προχτες μου ειπαν οτι εχει σταλει στις 13/1 η αιτηση μου στον ΟΤΕ.Σημερα που εποικοινωνησα με τον ΟΤΕ μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει καταχωρηθει καν η αιτηση μου.
Επεται συνεχεια!!

----------


## theodoros2004

> και ενα ποστ απο θεσσαλονικη.22 εστειλα τα χαρτια του Cube.πηρα τηλεφωνο και δεν μου δωσανε μια σαφη απαντηση για το ποτε τα πηραν.τελικα προχτες μου ειπαν οτι εχει σταλει στις 13/1 η αιτηση μου στον ΟΤΕ.Σημερα που εποικοινωνησα με τον ΟΤΕ μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει καταχωρηθει καν η αιτηση μου.
> Επεται συνεχεια!!


Σε καμια βδομαδα το πολυ θα εισαι οκ. Αν υπολογισεις οτι οτι χρειαζεται συνολικα 12-13 εργασιμες απο τιν στιγμη που θα παει στον οτε η αιτηση.

----------


## michalis231

15-12-2005 αγορασα το DSL cube και έστειλα την αιτηση την ίδια μέρα. Ενεργοποίηση 16-1-2006  :Worthy:   και οι κωδικοί μου ήρθανε με courier στις 19-1-2006  :HaHa:  
Από Θεσσαλονίκη, σε περιοχή που ήξερα πως δεν υπήρχαν πόρτες του ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά αν ήμουνα πελάτης ΟΤΕ θα γινόταν η όλη ιστορία το πολύ σε 3 μέρες!!!! Τουλάχιστον αποζημιώθηκα με τις καλές ταχύτητες (μέχρι στιγμής) που έχω.

----------


## Papanebo

> Λοιπον λυστε μου και εμενα μια απορια.Η vivodi στο site της λεει 
> 
> "_Επιπλέον, μοναδικές προσφορές σας περιμένουν, εφόσον υποβάλλετε την αίτησή σας από τις 21/12/2005 έως και τις 31/01/2006 τη νέα σας ADSL συνδρομή και /ή το DSLphone:
>     * ΔΩΡΕΑΝ τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης της ADSL πρόσβασης (€34,99) στα προπληρωμένα και μηνιαίας χρέωσης πακέτα "_
> 
> Παιρνω τηλεφωνο την στο 13880 και ρωταω αν ισχυει η δωρεαν ενεργοποιηση για υποβολη αιτησεων εως 31/1 και μου λεει "ΟΧΙ, μονο για ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ των γραμμων εως 31/1"
> Εν τελη τι ισχυει?? Ή τι δεν καταλαβα καλα???


Που ακριβως το λεει αυτο στο site τους?
Θα παρω κι εγω τηλεφωνο γιατι μολις το διαβασα αυτο καθομαι σε αναμενα καρβουνα.Παρεδωσα ο ιδιος την αιτηση στις 18 του μηνος.Ελπιζω ισχυει η ημερομηνια παραδοσης της αιτησης αλλιως θα τους πω να μου δωσουν τα λεφτα πισω!

Στο πλαισιο παντος λεει οτι "Η προσφορά ισχύει για αιτήσεις ενεργοποίησης συνδρομών έως 31/1/2006 και μέχρι εξαντλήσεως των αποθεμάτων"

----------


## kerko

> Σε καμια βδομαδα το πολυ θα εισαι οκ. Αν υπολογισεις οτι οτι χρειαζεται συνολικα 12-13 εργασιμες απο τιν στιγμη που θα παει στον οτε η αιτηση.



το ίδιο εύχομαι και για μένα γιατί περιμένω και γώ από Καλλιθέα στην Αθήνα. Τα ΄πήγα ο ιδιος στην Vivodi στις 3/1 μου είπαν οτι στις 5/1 πήγαν στον ΟΤΕ και ακόμα περιμένω....για πότε θα δούμε...σε κανένα δυό μήνες το πολύ ελπίζω....

----------


## robin

29/12/05 αγορά dsl cube.Την ίδια ημέρα πήγα στα γράφεια τους την αίτηση.
6/01/06 καταχωρήθηκε στον οτε.
16/01/06 ενεργοποιηθηκε απο οτε
20/01/06 πηρα τηλ και μου εδωσαν τους κωδικους.

----------


## sv2qo

Γιά σας.

Εκανα αίτηση στην vivodi για ful llu στις 12/12/05.

Mετά απο πολλά και ατελείωτα περίμενε στο τηλ. και μετα απο αδυναμία να μου δώσουν συγγεκριμένη ημερομηνία σύνδεσης έστειλα φαξ και σταμάτησα την διαδικασία στις 15/1/2005.

----------


## topmar

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Μετά από 27 μέρες από την ημερ/νία αποστολής της αίτησης (21 Δεκ 2005) και σε χθεσινό έλεγχο στο Microcom 2636 Modem μου είδα τα εξής:
> 
> 1) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι PWR(φυσικά....)
> 
> 2) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι DLS LINK
> 
> 3) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι 100M/ACT
> ...


Καλησπέρα.

Από εχθές έχω επιτέλους επίσημα σύνδεση με VIVODI. Αφού τους τηλ μου έδωσαν τους κωδικούς οι οποίοι θα αποσταλούν και με ταχυδρομείο μου είπαν.

Σύνολο ημερών αναμονής: 28.....

----------


## gkandir

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:
Στις 17/12/05 μου έφεραν το Cube από το Πλαίσιο στο σπίτι.
Στις 19/12/05 το πρωί έφυγε η αίτηση για shared σύνδεση για ΕΛΤΑ.
Στις 20/12/05 είδα ότι στα Πατήσια είχε πλέον DSL access από τη Vivodi και ζήτησα να κάνω Full LLU με το Cube αντί για shared.
Στις 22/12/05 το απόγευμα πάω στα γραφεία τους (για πιο γρήγορα) για να μετατρέψω την shared του Cube σε full.
Στις 29/12/05 παίρνω τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται και μου λένε όλα εντάξει το cude ακυρώθηκε (!!!) και πάμε για Full LLU. Μετά από περίπου 40 λεπτά στο τηλέφωνο (ευτυχώς με πήραν εκείνοι) καταφέραμε να το αλλάξουμε αυτό. Κανένας δε με είχε ενημερώσει ότι Full LLU και cube δεν πάνε μαζί...  :Mad:  Ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι και από το cc και η υπεύθυνη με την οποία μίλησα. 
Στις 4/1/06 ενημερώθηκε για πρώτη φορά ο οτε για την αίτησή μου.
Στις 12/1/06 ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου από τον οτε. Πήρα πανεύκολα demo από Forthnet (περισσότερα για τις εμπειρίες μου για τα demo εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=114).
Στις 18/1/06 ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου από τη Vivodi. Διάρκεια διαδικασίας 30 ημέρες. Normal θα έλεγα αν λάβουμε υπόψην μας το μπέρδεμα με τα LLU και τις γιορτές.
Στις 20/1/06 μαθαίνω ότι η σύνδεσή μου είναι ΑΡΥΣ και όχι shared LLU. Α ρε αθάνατη Vivodi!
Anyway, μέχρι σήμερα, όσες φορές δοκίμασα την ταχύτητα της γραμμής μου το download παίζει από τα 54KBs/s μέχρι και το 57KBs/s, οπότε καλά είμαστε.

----------


## tsagarjohn

> και ενα ποστ απο θεσσαλονικη.22 εστειλα τα χαρτια του Cube.πηρα τηλεφωνο και δεν μου δωσανε μια σαφη απαντηση για το ποτε τα πηραν.τελικα προχτες μου ειπαν οτι εχει σταλει στις 13/1 η αιτηση μου στον ΟΤΕ.Σημερα που εποικοινωνησα με τον ΟΤΕ μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει καταχωρηθει καν η αιτηση μου.
> Επεται συνεχεια!!



Σημερα ξανατσεκαρα το router και το adsl lnk αναβοσβηνει επιμονως!!
Επικοινωνια με vivodi οπου μου απαντησαν αυτο που ηδη ηξερα οτι δηλαδη η αιτηση μου ειναι στον οτε (αντε βρε!!)
Και ο οτε δεν μπορει να μου απαντησει για το που βρισκεται η αιτηση μου
Ζητω η ουγκαντα!!

----------


## Antonakos Dim

koitaxa tis ipoloipes apantiseis k paraxeneutika...
egw paidia eimai patra kwn/polews...
esteila tin aitisi 9/1...tin elavan sti vivodi 13/1 paraskeui...
tin paraskeui 20/1 an kai mou eixan pei sti vivodi 15ergasimes pou simainei pws tha eprepe na sundethw stin kaliteri arxes flevari,pernw til sto 134 k mou lene pws i aitisi mou einai sto teliko stadio kai pws i simera deutera i to polu tetarti tha exei anavathmistei i grammi mou se adsl...kai auto to pisteuw giati sinevi se dio filous(me cube)...to mono pou menei einai o kwdikos k to username apo ti vivodi pou k na argisei na erthei tha mporw pros to paron na mpw me kapoio demo...

elpizw na min apogoiteutw..
 :Cool:

----------


## Cafeeine

Antonakos Dim, καλως όρισες στο forum. Ενημερωτικά, τα greeklish απαγορεύονται και σε παρακαλώ να ξαναγράψεις το μήνυμά σου στα ελληνικά!

----------


## IneL

23/12/2005 : Κατάθεση της αίτησης στα γραφεία της Vivodi στο Χαλάνδρι.
28/12/2005 : Η Vivodi παρέδωσε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ
24/01/2006 : Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής απο ΟΤΕ  (μετα απο σχεδόν 1 μήνα !!)

Τώρα περιμένω να ενημερωθεί η Vivodi και να πάρω κωδικούς. 
Φυσικά πριν ενημερωθεί θα δοκιμάσω κανα Demo λογαριασμο

----------


## player74

19/12 η αποστολη.
10/1   η παραλαβη και προωθηση στον οτε
25/1  απο τηλεφωνημα στο 134. δεν υπαρχει αιτηση κι ακομα αν φτασει δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη port για dsl για το νουμερο μου. τηλεφωνικο κεντρο καλλιθεας! 210-957xxxx
το νουμερο μου.
πειρα την vivodi και μου λενε "δεν θα πει ο οτε τι θα γινει, εμεις ειμαστε υπευθυνει κι εμας να καλειτε για να ενημερωθητε. ειναι νορις ακομα για την αιτηση σας. εφοσον υπαρχει απαντηση απο τον οτε θα ενημερωθητε για το τι θα γινει. αυτο γινετε σε 20 εργασιμες ημερες. δεν μπορουμε να γνοριζουμε την φερεγγυοτητα οσων μας αναφερατε-σας ειπαν. εχετε δικιο για τον χρονο αναμονης σας αλλα δεν μπορει παρα να εφαρμοστη η τυπικη διαδικασια κτλ".
εσεις τι λετε? 
στεκαρα στο oteshop και hol διαθεσημοτητα dsl και υπαρχει και για isdn και για pstn.
η vivodi βγαζει διαθεσιμη προσβαση μεσω adsl2+ γραμμης.
λετε να με περασουν εκει αν οτε απαντησει οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη θυρα>?

----------


## kerko

> 19/12 η αποστολη.
> 10/1   η παραλαβη και προωθηση στον οτε
> 25/1  απο τηλεφωνημα στο 134. δεν υπαρχει αιτηση κι ακομα αν φτασει δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη port για dsl για το νουμερο μου. τηλεφωνικο κεντρο καλλιθεας! 210-957xxxx
> το νουμερο μου.
> πειρα την vivodi και μου λενε "δεν θα πει ο οτε τι θα γινει, εμεις ειμαστε υπευθυνει κι εμας να καλειτε για να ενημερωθητε. ειναι νορις ακομα για την αιτηση σας. εφοσον υπαρχει απαντηση απο τον οτε θα ενημερωθητε για το τι θα γινει. αυτο γινετε σε 20 εργασιμες ημερες. δεν μπορουμε να γνοριζουμε την φερεγγυοτητα οσων μας αναφερατε-σας ειπαν. εχετε δικιο για τον χρονο αναμονης σας αλλα δεν μπορει παρα να εφαρμοστη η τυπικη διαδικασια κτλ".
> εσεις τι λετε? 
> στεκαρα στο oteshop και hol διαθεσημοτητα dsl και υπαρχει και για isdn και για pstn.
> η vivodi βγαζει διαθεσιμη προσβαση μεσω adsl2+ γραμμης.
> λετε να με περασουν εκει αν οτε απαντησει οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη θυρα>?


Και εγώ στην Καλλιθέα μένω, μου είπαν οτι στον ΟΤΕ έχει πάει από τις 5/1 και ακόμα περιμένω. Στο νούερό μου υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL2...δεν ξέρω άν λέει κάτι αυτό. Και εγώ πήγα στον ΟΤΕ στην Δημοσθένους και μου είπαν οτι δεν υπάρχει πυθενά η αίτησή μου. η vivodi λέει οτι έχει προωθηθεί...χρειάζονται μέρες...και ο σορός καλά κρατεί

----------


## paulsal

28/12 και ακομα περιμενω.. η νιτρογλυκερινη ειναι στη μπανιερα

αλλο λιγο και θα γινει χαμος :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## thanaxix

21/12 αποστολή με courier(speedex) στη vivodi.
22/12 παραλαβή και τηλέφωνο για να ρωτήσω αν όλα είναι εντάξει.
28/12 προώθηση στον οτε.
23/12 παράδοση γραμμής από οτε.
25/12 login/pass από vivodi αλλά με πρόβλημα του οτέ στην περιοχη (το router είναι down...) οποτε η ημερομηνία που θα συνδεθω ίσως και να αργήσει.ελπιζω να μην με χρεώνουν από σήμερα...

----------


## theodoros2004

> * 23/1* παράδοση γραμμής από οτε.
> * 25/1* login/pass από vivodi αλλά με πρόβλημα του οτέ στην περιοχη (το router είναι down...) οποτε η ημερομηνία που θα συνδεθω ίσως και να αργήσει.ελπιζω να μην με χρεώνουν από σήμερα...


Εκανες ενα μικρο λαθακι.... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## thanaxix

oops...επάνω στα νεύρα μου μετά απο 15 λεπτά παπαρίζου και 'όλες μας οι γραμμές είναι κατηλημένες,είστε σε γραμμή προτεραιότητας..' λογικό είναι να γίνουν και ψιλολαθάκια.  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## theodoros2004

Ενταχει μωρε δεν πειραζει...σιγα ανθρωποι ειμαστε οχι machines  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## player74

> Και εγώ στην Καλλιθέα μένω, μου είπαν οτι στον ΟΤΕ έχει πάει από τις 5/1 και ακόμα περιμένω. Στο νούερό μου υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL2...δεν ξέρω άν λέει κάτι αυτό. Και εγώ πήγα στον ΟΤΕ στην Δημοσθένους και μου είπαν οτι δεν υπάρχει πυθενά η αίτησή μου. η vivodi λέει οτι έχει προωθηθεί...χρειάζονται μέρες...και ο σορός καλά κρατεί


Παρε την vivodi και πιεσε τους. εσυ μπορεις αφου εχει περασει το 20ημερο. στην αναγκη πειγενε και στα γραφεια τους. 
τι στο δ****** τοσες μερες δεν μπορει να μην εμφανιζετε πουθενα στον οτε αιτηση.
εγω δεν πειγα ακομα στον οτε, να δω τι πεζει, αν και ειμαι πολυ κοντα. περιμενω να περασει το 20ημερο που μου ειπανε. 
αν δεν γινει τιποτα θα απαιτησω να μου επιστρεψουν τα χρηματα που εδωσα στο ακαιραιο.
φωβαμαι αυτο που μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο για το κεντρο που υπαγομαι, αν καιι οπως ανεφερα πριν στο oteshop αναφερετε διαθεσιμοτητα. 
μου ειπαν οτι θα υπαρξει κι αλλη αναμονη αλλα το ελαχιστο που μπορουν να κανουν ειναι να μας πουνε πιο ειναι το σταδιο της αιτησης κι οχι να λενε δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## tsagarjohn

> Σημερα ξανατσεκαρα το router και το adsl lnk αναβοσβηνει επιμονως!!
> Επικοινωνια με vivodi οπου μου απαντησαν αυτο που ηδη ηξερα οτι δηλαδη η αιτηση μου ειναι στον οτε (αντε βρε!!)
> Και ο οτε δεν μπορει να μου απαντησει για το που βρισκεται η αιτηση μου
> Ζητω η ουγκαντα!!


Μετα απο ενα μηνα και κατι ψιλα σε μερες να κανουμε μια ανακεφαλαιωση
21/12 αποστολη της αιτησης στην Vivodi
13/1 (ζαλιστηκα απο την ταχυτητα) η αιτηση μου προωθηθηκε στον οτε
σημερα 26/1 ακομα τιποτα
Παιρνω τηλεφωνο στη vivodi και μου λενε παρε τον οτε
και ο οτε μου δινει την εξης απαντηση:"δεν μπορω κυριε να δω που ειναι η αιτηση σας γιατι εμεις λεει δινουμε στη vivodi γραμμες και ειναι θεμα της vivodi"
και τους λεω ειστε σοβαροι?
δηλαδη εμενα γιατι η vivodi μου ειπε παρε τηλ στον οτε να δεις που ειναι η αιτηση σας?
και ρωταω.μηπως επεσα στον ασχετο?
αλλα γιαλα κουτρουβαλα ουιν τριαλαριλαρο
αναμενουμε λοιπον

----------


## player74

ετσι απο περιεργεια.
σε πια περιοχη εισαι?

----------


## player74

και κατι αλλο που θελω να μαθω.εχω εγκαταστησει τον εξοπλισμο αλλα δεν τον εχω συνδεσει στη γραμμη. λογικα αν γινει ενεργοποιηση θα ακουω παραξενο θορυβο απο τις συχνοτητες του dsl ετσι? 
απο οσα εχω καταλαβει για να λειτουργει το τηλεφωνο πρεπει να μπει το spliter.
αρα δεν χρειαζετε να εχω το μοντεμ-ρουτερ συνεχεια αναμενο να δω ποτε θα συχρονισει.
κι επισεις δεν θα μπορουμε να μπενουμε με το κοινο μοντεμ στο νετ χορις κι αυτο να βρισκετε πισω απο το spliter.

----------


## theodoros2004

Τον εξοπλισμο εγκατεστησε τον κανονικα...δεν πειραζει αν δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη. Απλως τον router ανοιγε τον κατα διαστηματα για να δεις αν συχρονιζει.

----------


## tsagarjohn

> ετσι απο περιεργεια.
> σε πια περιοχη εισαι?


δεν ξερω αν η ερωτηση σου ειναι για εμενα,
αλλα η περιοχη μου ειναι κεντρο θεσσαλονικης και το τηλ 2310279χχχ

----------


## galotzas

Εχω στειλει την αιτηση μου στις *23/12*. ΔΕΝ γνωριζω ποτε εφτασε και ποτε την εστειλαν γιατι ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του.Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι παιρνω εδω και 3 μερες τηλεφωνο στο 134 και μου λενε πως ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να εχει γινει adsl η γραμμη αλλα υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα...Με στελνουν στις βλαβες και οι βλαβες με στελνουν παλι στο 134.Πηγαινω στο 13880 και το αναφερω και αυτοι μου λενε πως θα πρεπει να περασουν πανω απο 20 εργασιμες για να ψαξουν ΑΝ υπαρχει προβλημα.... :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Τελικα ΔΕΝ αξιζει τον κοπο.....

----------


## sdn

> Εχω στειλει την αιτηση μου στις *23/12*. ΔΕΝ γνωριζω ποτε εφτασε και ποτε την εστειλαν γιατι ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του.Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι παιρνω εδω και 3 μερες τηλεφωνο στο 134 και μου λενε πως ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να εχει γινει adsl η γραμμη αλλα υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα...Με στελνουν στις βλαβες και οι βλαβες με στελνουν παλι στο 134.Πηγαινω στο 13880 και το αναφερω και αυτοι μου λενε πως θα πρεπει να περασουν πανω απο 20 εργασιμες για να ψαξουν ΑΝ υπαρχει προβλημα....   
> 
> Τελικα ΔΕΝ αξιζει τον κοπο.....


 Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο. 



Αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να μην τρελαίνεσαι και να μην δείξεις ότι δεν τρελαίνεσαι σε αυτούς που παίρνεις τηλέφωνο για το πρόβλημα   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## SugarDaddy

Γειά σας. Ακολουθεί η σύντομη εμπειρία μου από Vivodi.

Στις 16/1 πήρα κι εγώ τηλέφωνο να παραγείλω το DSLCube. Μου είπαν οτι την Παρασκευή 20/1 θα το έχω στα χέρια μου. Ήρθε η Παρασκευή αλλά τίποτα. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο και με ξανακαλούν ζητώντας μου τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία μου να προχωρήσει η παραγγελία (με modem, όχι router), λέγοντας μου οτι το πολύ την Τρίτη 24/1 θα το παραλάβω.
Σήμερα 27/1 και αφού όπως καταλάβατε δεν έλαβα τίποτα, ξαναπήρα. Μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει έλλειψη λόγω κακοκαιρίας και οτι ΘΑ έρθουν νέα κουτιά σε 10 ημέρες!!! (Πλαίσιο εδώ που είμαι δεν υπάρχει (Άμφισσα)).
Εγώ φυσικά όπως όφειλα ΑΚΥΡΩΣΑ την παραγγελία  :Evil:  , αφ'ενός γιατί βαρέθηκα την κοροιδία, αφ'ετέρου κυρίως γιατί λόγω δουλειάς μετακομίζω από'δω τέλος Ιούνη, οπότε δώρον άδωρον το 5μηνο.
Ψάχνω εναλλακτική, μάλλον θα τα σκάσω στον ΟΤΕ (OnDSL Kit 2+2)  :Sad:  λόγω 4μήνου...
Καμιά άλλη πρόταση?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## t300

Ακόμα και για 4 μήνες, η διαφορά στην τιμή από το ondsl δεν αξίζει το να πας από 512 σε 384.
Θα δώσεις 105.91 για otenet@384 και 117.81 για vivodi@512

----------


## coftaras

13/12 Αιτηση για full llu +dsl phone
16/1 η vivodi πηρε την γραμμη απο τον οτε
Απο τοτε ΑΚΟΜΑ περιμενω τους τεχνικους της εταιριας να ερθουν σπιτι για να κανουν την συνδεση.Παρολα τα απειρα τηλεφωνηματα που εκανα ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να μιλησω με ενα απο αυτους.Σαν δεν ντρεπονται λεω εγω.Τοσο πολλη δουλεια εχουν?

----------


## player74

ισος αν εκανες τηλεφωνικη παραγγελια στο πλαισιο?
ή και ακομα παραγγελια μεσω ιντερνετ? :Wink:  
παντος να ξερεις ειναι πολυ  :Evil:   αυτοι στην vivodi.
οταν καποτε θα εχουν κουτια διαθεσιμα θα σε παρουν οι ιδιοι να σου πουνε οτι σου αποστελουνε το κουτι κι ας ακυρωσες εσυ την παραγγελια σου!! :Very Happy:  

υποθετο οτι εχεις τσεκαρει και την διαθεσημοτητα dsl στην περιοχη σου ειδικοτερα για το τηλεφωνο σου ε!  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Παίδες,εγώ πήγα την αίτηση στο μακρινό και αφιλόξενο Χαλάνδρι σήμερα ( από την κοντινή και φιλόξενη Καλλιθέα ),οπότε τώρα περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση ( ελπίzω πριν να τελειώσει η εξεταστική στα τέλη Φλεβάρη... ) και θα EXΩ DSL..........................  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## kerko

> Παίδες,εγώ πήγα την αίτηση στο μακρινό και αφιλόξενο Χαλάνδρι σήμερα ( από την κοντινή και φιλόξενη Καλλιθέα ),οπότε τώρα περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση ( ελπίzω πριν να τελειώσει η εξεταστική στα τέλη Φλεβάρη... ) και θα EXΩ DSL..........................


καλή κίνηση. Την ίδια κίνηση την έκανα και εγώ από Καλλιθέα στο Χαλάνδρι πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου. για να ακριβολογούμε στις 3/1. Ακόμα περιμένω. Θα ενημερώσω οταν γίνει ενεργοποίηση για να δεις τι παίζει μιας και μένουμε στην ίδια περιοχή, δεν ξέρω αν παιζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό βέβαια...

----------


## coftaras

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ εφυγα απο τον πΟΤΕ.Απο σημερα ανήκω ολοκληρωτικα στην Vivodi.

----------


## Spirtoula

Αγορά DSL Cube : 29/12/2005
Αποστολή αίτησης : 30/12/2005
Εγγραφή στο σύστημα της Vivodi και αποστολή της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ : 19/1/2006 (!!)
Μετά απο 1000 τηλέφωνα στο 134 και αφού περνούσαν οι μέρες, δεν μου έδιναν θετική απάντηση στο αν η αίτηση μου έχει εγγραφεί στο σύστημα του ΟΤΕ, με καθησύχαζαν όμως οτι η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής αρχίζει απο την ημερομηνία που παραλαμβάνουν την αίτηση (δηλαδή 19/1/06).
Σήμερα με ενημέρωσαν απο το 134 οτι η εγγραφή στο σύστημα του ΟΤΕ έγινε στις26/1/2006 και οτι η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής ξεκινάει απο την ημερομηνία που γίνεται η εγγραφή στο σύστημά τους! (ω! τι έκπληξη!).
Δεν σας αναφέρω βέβαια τις απαντήσεις που μου έδωσαν και η Vivodi και ο ΟΤΕ για το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω πως κυμαίνονταν απο 5-20 μέρες. (ΟΚ παιδιά σας πιστέψαμε!)
Και τώρα ρωτάω... ΦΤΑΙΩ ΑΝ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΨΩ ΤΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΑΚΙΑ; ΕΕΕ; ΟΧΙ, ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ! ΦΤΑΙΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ?!?!?!?!?!  :Wall:

----------


## prfpaka

(shared LLU)
Αγορά DSL Cube : 29/12/2005 
Αποστολή αίτησης : 30/12/2005
Ενεργοποιηση 23-1-2006

----------


## Papanebo

Αγορα DSL Cube 16/01/06
Kαταθεση αιτησης στην πορτα τους 17/01/06
Αποστολη αιτησης στον ΟΤΕ 18/01/06 (ετσι λενε τουλ.)
Ο ΟΤΕ παρελαβε την αιτηση στις 26/01/06!!!!Με καρο την στειλανε?

Σημερα και μετα απο τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με τον ΟΤΕ μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχουν ελευθερες πορτες (καλαμακι) κι οτι ενω κανονικα η ενεργοποιηση γινεται σε 10-12 εργασιμες,θα παρει παραπανω!ΟΥΣΤ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ.ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΝ.Μα καλα δεν βλεπουν πιο μπροστα τα βοδια οτι οι πορτες μειωνονται επικινδυνα??Αχρηστοι τελειως.

----------


## kerberos

Vivodi adsl cube shared LLU¨
Περιοχή: Κάνηθος - Χαλκίδα
Αγορά Cube : 29/12/2005 
Αποστολή αίτησης στην Vivodi: 31/12/2005
Παραλαβή αίτησης από ΟΤΕ: 14/1/2005

Μπήκε Φεβρουάριος και ακόμα η γραμμή δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Απ' ότι βλέπω είναι πολλοί με τα ίδια προβλήματα. Απορώ η Vivodi δεν γνωρίζει την καθυστέρηση που δημιουργεί ο ΟΤΕ *μόνο* σε αιτήσεις αλλων εταιριών ενώ ενεργοποιεί αμέσως συνδέσεις ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕnet;

Έχω κουραστεί να τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο (μία στο 13880 και μία στο 134) αύριο θα απαιτήσω από την vivodi να κοιτάξει το θέμα μου - ας πάρουν αυτοί στο 134 να βγάλουν άκρη. Αν σε 5 μέρες δεν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει την γραμμή μου τότε θα ζητησω τα λεφτά μου πίσω και θα αγοράσω onDSL που ενεργοποιείται αμέσως. Ας ήταν πιό πολύ μάγκες στην Vivodi και ας πιέζαν τον ΟΤΕ πιό πολύ για να μη χάνουν πελάτες. Κρίμα...

----------


## androul

αποστολή αίτησης (ταχυδρομικά εντός Αττικής):27/12
άνοιγμα φακέλου: 21/1
αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ: 30/1

Ελπίζω όταν ολοκληρωθεί ένα διμηνο και ΟΤΕ θέλωντος να έχω Vivodi DSL

----------


## kamenos

Φίλε kerberos υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Εγώ έστειλα την αίτηση 19/12. 30/12 έφτασε στη Vivodi και 4/1 από ό,τι μου λένε την στείλανε στον ΟΤΕ. Από τότε ακόμα περιμένω! Από τον  ΟΤΕ μου λένε ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν λάβει την αίτηση. 
Για τη vivodi δεν το συζητάω. Στην αρχή μου λέγανε ότι θα πάρει γύρω στις 15-20 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Αφού περάσανε οι 15 μου είπανε ότι είναι ακριβώς 20 και όχι 15 με 20. Τώρα που πιάσαμε και τις 20 μου λένε ότι το 20 δεν είναι απόλυτο. Είναι "περίπου" 20 οπότε μπορεί να πάρει και παραπάνω.
Τι να τους πω; Τους έχω πάρει, τους έχω ξαναπάρει, τους έχω πιέσει, μόνο που δεν τους έχω βρίσει. Αλλά που να καταλάβουν αυτοί. Τόσα που έχουν ακούσει έχουν συνηθήσει πλέον. Και το κακό είναι ότι έχω μείνει εντελώς χωρίς Internet και αναγκάζομαι να χρησιμοποιώ τις dial-up συνδέσεις με αστική χρέωση. Βλέπω να μου έρχεται ο λογαριασμός του ΟΤΕ τρεις φορές μεγαλύτερος από το κόστος του DslCube.
Υπάρχει λύση;;; :Evil:

----------


## player74

> Αγορα DSL Cube 16/01/06
> Kαταθεση αιτησης στην πορτα τους 17/01/06
> Αποστολη αιτησης στον ΟΤΕ 18/01/06 (ετσι λενε τουλ.)
> Ο ΟΤΕ παρελαβε την αιτηση στις 26/01/06!!!!Με καρο την στειλανε?
> 
> Σημερα και μετα απο τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με τον ΟΤΕ μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχουν ελευθερες πορτες (καλαμακι) κι οτι ενω κανονικα η ενεργοποιηση γινεται σε 10-12 εργασιμες,θα παρει παραπανω!ΟΥΣΤ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ.ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΝ.Μα καλα δεν βλεπουν πιο μπροστα τα βοδια οτι οι πορτες μειωνονται επικινδυνα??Αχρηστοι τελειως.


θα ξαναπω οτι και σε μενα το ιδιο ειπανε σχετικα με τις πορτες (καλλιθεα).
αποστολη αιτησης 19-12.
παραλαβη 9-1.
αποστολη στον οτε 10/1.
ο οτε δεν μου ανεφερε ακομη οτι την παρελαβε.
πολλα τηλεφωνηματα κι ακομα τιποτα.μεχρι 10-2 περιπου μου ειπαν απο vivodi.
κι οσο για τις πορτες μου ειπαν δεν παιζει ρολο η διαθεσιμοτητα του οτε γιατι τους παραχωρει την γραμμη και ερχετε το dsl απο το δικο τους δικτυο και γι αυτο αργει τοσο.
βαρεθηκα ομως να περιμενω κι αλλο.....

----------


## yorgosk

Απίστευτα ψέματα από ένα σκορποχώρι ερασιτεχνών που μόνο κατ'ευφημισμόν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν εταιρεία, πόσο μάλλον εταιρεία παροχής υπηρεσιών.

Είμαι ήδη στο δεύτερο μήνα αναμονής. Άλλ'αντ'άλλων με το πότε έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ. Από 22 Δεκεμβρίου που μου είπαν στην αρχή τελευταία μου είπαν 9-1.

Και τώρα πια μου λένε ότι δεν έχει γραμμή το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ στο οποίο συνδέεται το DSLAM της vivodi και συνεπώς γραμμή γιοκ και κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε. Ήθελα κι εγώ εναλλακτικό βλέπετε.... 

Και τα τηλέφωνά μου είναι δεκάδες. Όλοι συμπάσχουν στη κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης αλλά γραμμή δεν έχω. To customer support απαξιεί να απαντήσει, το κέντρο δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα και εγώ ... πως μπορώ να ξεφύγω από αυτή την παγίδα που έχω βρεθεί;

Εξοργισμένος




> θα ξαναπω οτι και σε μενα το ιδιο ειπανε σχετικα με τις πορτες (καλλιθεα).
> αποστολη αιτησης 19-12.
> παραλαβη 9-1.
> αποστολη στον οτε 10/1.
> ο οτε δεν μου ανεφερε ακομη οτι την παρελαβε.
> πολλα τηλεφωνηματα κι ακομα τιποτα.μεχρι 10-2 περιπου μου ειπαν απο vivodi.
> κι οσο για τις πορτες μου ειπαν δεν παιζει ρολο η διαθεσιμοτητα του οτε γιατι τους παραχωρει την γραμμη και ερχετε το dsl απο το δικο τους δικτυο και γι αυτο αργει τοσο.
> βαρεθηκα ομως να περιμενω κι αλλο.....

----------


## billaros_

Παιδιά δείτε τα παρακάτω:
1.Αγορά DSL CUBE Shared LLU 10/10/2005
2.Αποστολή από Vivodi σε OTE 21/10/2005
3. PCM Απάντηση από OTE σε Vivodi 20/11/2005
4. Αλλαγή σε ISDN από OTE 21/12/2005 και αποστολή σε VIVODI νέας αίτησης την ίδια μέρα.
5. Αποστολή από Vivodi σε OTE 5/1/2005
6. Σήμερα 1/2/2006 και τίποτα

Τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά, έχω πληρώσει 196€ και δεν έχω τίποτα. Με έχουν στο περίμενε και πλέον δεν σηκώνουν και το τηλέφωνο. Επίσης μου λένε οτι δεν μπορώ να το επιστρέψω και να πάρω τα χρήματά μου πίσω. Αύριο θα πάω από τα κεντρικά και θα καλέσω και κανένα κανάλι. Είναι αίσχος αυτό που γίνεται. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.
Αν έχει κανείς καμία γνώμη ή συμβουλή να μου την πει 

Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## No-Name

Ένας φίλος περιμένει την μεικτονόμηση της γραμμής(έτσι του το είπαν)και μετά θα είναι οκ η γραμμή.Ξέρει κανείς πόσο χρόνο θέλει αυτό?Απο Δευτέρα πάντως η γραμμή έχει παραδοθεί στην vivodi....

----------


## sdn

> Παιδιά δείτε τα παρακάτω:
> 1.Αγορά DSL CUBE Shared LLU 10/10/2005
> 2.Αποστολή από Vivodi σε OTE 21/10/2005
> 3. PCM Απάντηση από OTE σε Vivodi 20/11/2005
> 4. Αλλαγή σε ISDN από OTE 21/12/2005 και αποστολή σε VIVODI νέας αίτησης την ίδια μέρα.
> 5. Αποστολή από Vivodi σε OTE 5/1/2005
> 6. Σήμερα 1/2/2006 και τίποτα
> 
> Τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά, έχω πληρώσει 196€ και δεν έχω τίποτα. Με έχουν στο περίμενε και πλέον δεν σηκώνουν και το τηλέφωνο. Επίσης μου λένε οτι δεν μπορώ να το επιστρέψω και να πάρω τα χρήματά μου πίσω. Αύριο θα πάω από τα κεντρικά και θα καλέσω και κανένα κανάλι. Είναι αίσχος αυτό που γίνεται. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.
> ...


 Είσαι άξιος της τύχης σου : )))))))

  Πας να τους κάψεις το μυαλό???

  Γιατί τους κάνεις να σκεφτούν???

  Όταν σε ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα αυξάνεις την πολυπλοκότητα το αποτέλεσμα λέγεται ΧΑΟΣ...

  ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ.
  «4. Αλλαγή σε ISDN από OTE 21/12/2005 και αποστολή σε VIVODI νέας αίτησης την ίδια μέρα.»

  Αποτέλεσμα???

  ΑΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΤΟ

  Κουράγιο

----------


## geodimis

> Ένας φίλος περιμένει την μεικτονόμηση της γραμμής(έτσι του το είπαν)και μετά θα είναι οκ η γραμμή.Ξέρει κανείς πόσο χρόνο θέλει αυτό?Απο Δευτέρα πάντως η γραμμή έχει παραδοθεί στην vivodi....


μεικτονόμηση περίμενα κι εγώ, 1-2 εργάσιμες θέλει!

----------


## coftaras

Σε εμενα εκανε 15 μερες  :Mad: Αν δεν τους επερνα καθε μερα τηλ ακομα τον πΟΤΕ θα ειχα.

----------


## No-Name

Aπό Δευτέρα περιμένει το παιδί και καθε μέρα του λένε μέσα στη βδομάδα,εδώ κοντέυει παρασκευή αλλά ακόμα τίποτα...μαύρο σαν καλιακούδα το λαμπάκι dsl

----------


## billaros_

> Είσαι άξιος της τύχης σου : )))))))
> 
> Πας να τους κάψεις το μυαλό???
> 
> Γιατί τους κάνεις να σκεφτούν???
> 
> Όταν σε ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα αυξάνεις την πολυπλοκότητα το αποτέλεσμα λέγεται ΧΑΟΣ...
> 
> ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ.
> ...


 


Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω η γραμμή μου ήταν PCM! Αναγκάστηκα λοιπόν να την κάνω ISDN για να φύγω από το φερέσυχνο. Τι να κάνω ο καημένος? Πείτε κάτι ρε παληκάρια.
Μάλλον για μήνυση θα τους πάω. Άμα δικαιωθώ ίσως να βάλουν μυαλό και να μην τάζουν λαγούς και πετραχύλια. :Mad:

----------


## Catchphrase

Εγώ έστειλα την αίτηση από το cube στις 28/12
Την έστειλαν στον ΟΤΕ στις 12/1 και μου είπαν 15 εργάσιμες
Σήμερα λήγουν οι 15 εργάσιμες 
Πόσο πιστεύεται ότι θα περιμένω ακόμα???? :Crying:

----------


## paulsal

Μάλλλον αρκετά γιατι στη Βιβο ξύνονται.Εν τω μεταξύ εσυ κάνε setup τον εξοπλισμό σου.Εμενα μου ενεργοποίησε ο ΟΤΕ τη γραμμη εντως 4 ημερών και απο βιβο δεν μου δίναν κωδικούς διότι λέει δεν είχαν ενημερωθεί απο τον ΟΤΕ οτι είναι ΟΚ.Εγώ όμως ημουν ήδη μέσα με demo Forthnet!! :Very Happy:   Να τους έχεις στη τσίτα και να πάρεις και το 134 να δείς τι γίνεται με τη γραμμή σου.Το πιθανότερο είναι πάντως οτι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.Μην Περιμένεις απο εκείνους να σε πάρουν τηλ γιατι δεν πρόκειται.Α! και η συνδρομή σου τρέχει απο τότε που ενεργοποιείται ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## hamilcar

16/12/2005: Αγορά Cube
19/12/2005: Αποστολή αίτησης με snail mail
Χριστούγεννα
Πρωτοχρονιά
Φώτα 
Διάφορα τηλεφωνήματα στη Vivodi με απαντήσεις δεν ξέρουμε δεν είδαμε τι να σας πούμε φταίνε τα ΕΛ-ΤΑ
10/1/2006: Παραλαβή αίτησης από Vividi !!!!!!!!!!!!! το σαλιγκάρι το ίδιο πιο σύντομα θα έφτανε...
Διάφορα τηλεφωνήματα στη Vivodi με απαντήσεις  τύπου δεν ξέρουμε δεν είδαμε τι να σας πούμε θα μιλάτε με τον ΟΤΕ
13/1/2006: Aποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ
Διάφορα τηλεφωνήματα στον ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρουμε, δεν είδαμε, τι να σας πούμε στο τέλος της εβδομάδας το πολύ στην αρχή της επόμενης θα το συνδέσουμε
Χίονια-παλίοκαιρος που να τρέχεις τώρα
2/2/2006: Τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ: 
Εγώ: Έχω κάνει μια αίτηση... 
ΟΤΕ: Ναι βλέπω έχει καθυστερήσει...
Εγώ: Πότε το βλέπουμε?
ΟΤΕ: αααα τι να σας πω... ξέρετε δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές διαθέσιμες πόρτες στην περιοχή σας...
Εγώ: Αλλό δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές και άλλο δεν υπάρχουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ
ΟΤΕ (αφού με έχει βάλει στο hold) : μίλησα και με τον προιστάμενο μου και όπως σας είπα δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές διαθέσιμες πόρτες στην περιοχή σας...
Εγώ: ναι και...
OTE: Θα πρέπει να μιλήσετε με την εταιρεία που διαχειρίζεται την αίτηση σας... (λες και είναι ο ακατανόμαστος...)
Εγω: Μα εκείνοι μου λένε ότι πρέπει να μιλήσω με εσας...
OTE: Τι να σας πω...  Θα πρέπει να μιλήσετε με την εταιρεία που διαχειρίζεται την αίτηση
σας...
Το επόμενο τηλ θα είναι στο 1520 Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή

----------


## billaros_

> 16/12/2005: Αγορά Cube
> 19/12/2005: Αποστολή αίτησης με snail mail
> Χριστούγεννα
> Πρωτοχρονιά
> Φώτα 
> Διάφορα τηλεφωνήματα στη Vivodi με απαντήσεις δεν ξέρουμε δεν είδαμε τι να σας πούμε φταίνε τα ΕΛ-ΤΑ
> 10/1/2006: Παραλαβή αίτησης από Vividi !!!!!!!!!!!!! το σαλιγκάρι το ίδιο πιο σύντομα θα έφτανε...
> Διάφορα τηλεφωνήματα στη Vivodi με απαντήσεις τύπου δεν ξέρουμε δεν είδαμε τι να σας πούμε θα μιλάτε με τον ΟΤΕ
> 13/1/2006: Aποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ
> ...


 
Αν τηλεφωνήσεις κάνε ένα Post με το τι σου είπαν. Με ενδιαφέρουν οι συμβουλές που θα σου δώσουν. Φίλε μου την έχουμε πατήσει. Σήμερα (ή το χειρότερο αύριο) θα τους κάνω αγωγή. Δεν πάει άλλο!!! :Evil:

----------


## hamilcar

> Αν τηλεφωνήσεις κάνε ένα Post με το τι σου είπαν. Με ενδιαφέρουν οι συμβουλές που θα σου δώσουν. Φίλε μου την έχουμε πατήσει. Σήμερα (ή το χειρότερο αύριο) θα τους κάνω αγωγή. Δεν πάει άλλο!!!



Τους πήρα (έκανα πάνω από 20 προσπάθειες για να μου απαντήσουν και μου είπαν οτι πρέπει να κάνω γραπτή καταγγελία, πράγμα που θα κάνω αν όχι αύριο τη Δευτέρα.

Σε πρώτη φάση εγώ σκέφτομαι ένα προειδοποιητικό εξωδικάκι, με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου δικαιώματος που θα δίνει και κάποιο μικρό περιθώριο για αποκτάσταση μου. 
Στη συνέχεια βλέπουμε...

Ειλικρινά δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να μου έλεγαν: Δεν έχουμε πόρτες και θα συνδεθείτε τότε ... η απάντηση δεν έχουμε *αρκετές διαθέσιμες* (?!?!?!) και τι να σας πώ μιλήστε με την ακατανόμαστη εταιρεία με εξόργισε.

----------


## billaros_

> Τους πήρα (έκανα πάνω από 20 προσπάθειες για να μου απαντήσουν και μου είπαν οτι πρέπει να κάνω γραπτή καταγγελία, πράγμα που θα κάνω αν όχι αύριο τη Δευτέρα.
> 
> Σε πρώτη φάση εγώ σκέφτομαι ένα προειδοποιητικό εξωδικάκι, με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου δικαιώματος που θα δίνει και κάποιο μικρό περιθώριο για αποκτάσταση μου. 
> Στη συνέχεια βλέπουμε...
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να μου έλεγαν: Δεν έχουμε πόρτες και θα συνδεθείτε τότε ... η απάντηση δεν έχουμε *και πάρα πολλές διαθέσιμες* (?!?!?!) και τι να σας πώ μιλήστε με την ακατανόμαστη εταιρεία με εξόργισε.


 

Όμορφα :Thumbs up:  . Θα ακολουθήσω και εγώ το δρόμο που "χάραξες". Ίσως τότε να καταλάβουν (όλοι όσοι μας εκμεταλεύονται και μας κοροιδεύουν) ότι μπορεί να κάνανε τόσα χρόνια αυτά που κάνουνε, αλλά πλέον "ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ".

----------


## kamenos

> ..."ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ".


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Και εγώ περιμένω τώρα από 19/12. Απο την pipo-Vivodi μου λένε ότι στείλανε την αίτηση στον Οτε στις 4/1. Αλλά ακόμα τίποτα. Αν μέχρι τη Δευτέρα δεν έχει προχωρήσει το θέμα θα αρχίσω να τους καταγγέλω όπου βρω! Δεν πάει άλλο. Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε!!!

----------


## Achilleas

Διαβάζοντας τόσα μηνύματα είχα απελπιστεί για την ενεργοποίηση του Cube αλλά τελικά όλα πάνε ρολόι (να μην τα ματιάσω) και χωρίς να ενοχλήσω κανέναν...  :One thumb up: 

23-1-06: Αποστολή αίτησης με Speedex
25-1-06: Τηλ. στη Vivodi και επιβεβαιώθηκε ότι ελήφθη η αίτηση
30-1-06: Δεύτερο (μόλις) τηλ. στη Vivodi και ενημερώθηκα ότι η αίτηση είχε φύγει ήδη για ΟΤΕ
2-2-06: Έχει συγχρονίσει η γραμμή μου (active DSL στα 512) αλλά δεν ενοχλώ ακόμα τη Vivodi γιατί θα λείπω το Σαβ/κο!  :Wink: 

Σε 10 ημέρες από την αποστολή της αίτησης ο ΟΤΕ έκανε ενεργοποίηση...

Πάντως από ότι διαβάζω στο φορουμ και στις άλλες εταιρείες (ΟΤΕnet, Forthnet κλπ), τελευταία έχουν βελτιωθεί (μειωθεί) οι χρόνοι και των παρόχων και του ΟΤΕ.  :Clap: 

Έχω παραπονεθεί και εγώ κατά το παρελθόν αλλά τα καλά να λέγονται. Μακάρι να συνεχίσουν έτσι!

Τελικά τώρα είδα το log file του ρουτερ, η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 1-2-06 το πρωί!

01.02.06 09:45:10 DSL is available (DSL synchronization exists).

(άσχετη) ερώτηση:
Έχω το Fritz!Box (άριστο ρουτερ για μένα) - στη σύνδεση Vivodi βάζουμε ρυθμίσεις PPOE ή PPOA;

Πάντως τώρα έχει συγχρονίσει με PPOE.

----------


## No-Name

Ακόμα περιμένω την μεικτονόμηση,μάλλον θα είναι "τόσο" δύσκολο αυτό το κομμάτι  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## galotzas

Εχω στειλει αιτηση απο *23/12/05* και ακομα ο οτε λεει οτι ΔΕΝ εχει αιτηση στα χερια του...Η vivodi μου λεει πως την εχει στειλει απο *10/1/06* και περιμενουμε (καντε λιγο υπομονη)
Απο δευτερα 8α κινηθω νομικα για να τελειωνει αυτη η ιστορια επιτελους..

----------


## coftaras

Καλο κουραγιο.Θα το χρειαστείς

----------


## sdn

> Εχω στειλει αιτηση απο *23/12/05* και ακομα ο οτε λεει οτι ΔΕΝ εχει αιτηση στα χερια του...Η vivodi μου λεει πως την εχει στειλει απο *10/1/06* και περιμενουμε (καντε λιγο υπομονη)
> Απο δευτερα 8α κινηθω νομικα για να τελειωνει αυτη η ιστορια επιτελους..


 Αν έχεις αποδείξεις ότι την έστειλες στις 23/12/05 από εκεί και πέρα ζήτησε εγγράφως από τον ΟΤΕ πότε την πήρε (αν την πήρε τελικά) και από την βιβοντι πότε την έστειλε. 

  Στην συνέχεια κάνε τους μια ωραία αγωγή. Θα πληρώσεις τους δικηγόρους και θα σου μείνουν και χρήματα. Και θα σφίξουν και οι κ@@οι σε κάποιες εταιρείες (δηλ όλες) που το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι να τα πάρουν.


*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ. Μην κάνεις τίποτα χωρίς τα χαρτιά. Είναι ικανοί να σου έχουν γραμμή έτοιμη αύριο και να εκτεθείς.*

----------


## Gorgino

Εγώ περίμενα 48μερες όταν επιτέλους ήρθε χθες ο φάκελος. Δοκίμασα να μπω τίποτα το modem έδειχνε ότι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα η DSL στην γραμμή μου, πήρα τηλέφωνο και μετά από κόπο μίλησα με τεχνικό ο οποίος μου είπε ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο κόμβος τους στην Θεσσαλονίκη και ότι μετά από 3 μέρες όλα θα είναι ένταξη……είμαι απελπισμένος :RTFM:

----------


## Cataract

Τελικά μετά από τόσες νομικές κινήσεις χρηστών και τόσα παράπονα, η vivodi συνεχίζει να είναι χαλαρή και να αργεί?

εγώ σκοπεύω σε 2 εβδομάδες το πολύ, να βάλω full llu. Θα σας πω τότε τι χρόνο έκαναν.  :Very Happy:

----------


## yorgosk

Παιδιά έχει κάνει κανείς ξεκινήσει κάποια νομική διαδικασία; Έχει κάνει αγωγή;

Πάω να κλείσω 2 μήνες πια και απλά μου λένε ότι θα το κοιτάξουν το θέμα και ότι τους καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ. Ο οποίος ΟΤΕ κλείνει σήμερα 20 εργασιμε μέρες με την αίτηση στα χέρια του. Ο υπόλοιπος χρόνος καθυστέρησης οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στη vivodi.

----------


## Garry

σε 35 μερες ακριβως!!!απο τις 30 δεκεμβρη που εστειλα την αιτηση πηρα κωδικους σημερα μετα απο 54 λεπτα αναμονη.μετα το πρωτο μισαωρο κοπηκε η γραμμη και τους επιασα με τη δευτερη μετα απο 24 λεπτα. :Clap:

----------


## m3fisto

το δικό μου ιστορικό:
23/11/2005 κάνω στο Πλαίσιο της Πάτρας για full llu 512 dsl net/dsl phone
31/11/2005 η Βίβο καταχωρέι την αίτησή μου
1/12/2005 την στέλνει στον ΟΤΕ
10/1/2006 ενημερώνομαι πως ο ΟΤΕ απέριψε την άιτησή μου γιατί  η Vivo έχει κάνει βλακεία στα στοιχεία που έστειλε στον ΟΤΕ(παραλίγο να βάλουν DSL στο πατρικό μου)
11/1/2006 ξαναστέλνουν την αίτησή μου
3/2/2006 μου έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός και οι κωδικοί.Στο 13880 με διαβεβαιόνουν πως όλα είναι έτοιμα και το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνω είναι να κάνω την απαραίτητη πατεντιά στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου.Ωστόσο στο καλώδιο τηε Ββο που έρχεται στον κατανεμητή μου ΔΕΝ υπάρχει σήμα.Εδώ και πολλές ώρες δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον τεχνικό να με βοηθήσει.Το ποστ αυτό γίνεται με την αθάνατη dial up.56k

----------


## Cataract

γιατί ρε παιδιά όμως τόση καθυστέρηση? είναι από την πλευρά της βιβοντι ή από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ?
είναι χοντρή μαλακία να περιμένεις τόσο καιρό για μια υπόθεση μια εβδομάδας το πολύ. 
Δηλαδή πρέπει να κινηθεί κάποιος νομικά για να βρει το δίκιο του για μια μόνο αίτηση?  :Razz:

----------


## hamilcar

Εχθές:



> ...δεν έχουμε *αρκετές διαθέσιμες* (?!?!?!) και τι να σας πώ μιλήστε με την 
> ακατανόμαστη εταιρεία


Σήμερα:
Μόλις ήρθα σπίτι και είδα οτι η γραμμή συνδέθηκε!!!!!!!!!
Τώρα περιμένω να πάρω και τα σχετικά από την ακατανόμαστη εταιρεία.

Τι να πω... χωρίς φοβέρα τίποτα δεν γίνεται!

----------


## Catchphrase

Παιδιά
Στις 17:00 σήμερα τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου έδωσαν τους κωδικούς
Επειδή ο ΟΤΕ (μάλλον) είχε κάνει κάποια πατάτα, δέν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ.
Μόλις επικοινώνησα με τη βιβο, ο τεχνικός ήταν πολύ ευγενικός, πήρε επιτόπου τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και μου είπε ότι εάν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο και πρέπει να πάει συνεργείο, η σύνδεσή μου θα γινόταν σήμερα ή αύριο.

ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ

ΥΓ
Θα ήθελα να ξαναπώ ότι ο τεχνικός με τον οποίο μίλησα ήταν γνώστης των πραγμάτων και ΠΟΛΥ εξυπηρετικός.

----------


## m3fisto

> το δικό μου ιστορικό:
> 23/11/2005 κάνω στο Πλαίσιο της Πάτρας για full llu 512 dsl net/dsl phone
> 31/11/2005 η Βίβο καταχωρέι την αίτησή μου
> 1/12/2005 την στέλνει στον ΟΤΕ
> 10/1/2006 ενημερώνομαι πως ο ΟΤΕ απέριψε την άιτησή μου γιατί η Vivo έχει κάνει βλακεία στα στοιχεία που έστειλε στον ΟΤΕ(παραλίγο να βάλουν DSL στο πατρικό μου)
> 11/1/2006 ξαναστέλνουν την αίτησή μου
> 3/2/2006 μου έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός και οι κωδικοί.Στο 13880 με διαβεβαιόνουν πως όλα είναι έτοιμα και το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνω είναι να κάνω την απαραίτητη πατεντιά στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου.Ωστόσο στο καλώδιο τηε Ββο που έρχεται στον κατανεμητή μου ΔΕΝ υπάρχει σήμα.Εδώ και πολλές ώρες δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον τεχνικό να με βοηθήσει.Το ποστ αυτό γίνεται με την αθάνατη dial up.56k


\


  Μετά από πολύωρη ταλαιπωρία με φακούς έξω στο κρύο μέσα στη νύχτα(με τους γείτονες να είναι στο τσακ να καλέσουν την αστυνομία...)  με τον κατανεμητή έμαθα πως τελικά η υπάλληλος έκανε λάθος και πράγματι η γραμμή δεν είναι έτοιμη. ΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΙ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ.???? :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
Πραγματικά δεν νομίζω πως αξίζει τόση ταλαιπωρία.Τώρα περιμένω μέχρι την Δευτέρα αφού όλα είναι νεκρά μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο. :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## player74

ρε παιδα αν γινει καμια ομαδικη καταγγελια καπου?

----------


## ahepa

> ρε παιδα αν γινει καμια ομαδικη καταγγελια καπου?


Πρώτος από όλους μαζί σου

----------


## player74

το θεμα ειναι πως μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο και που. εστω καποια ομαδικη αναφορα καπου.
αν κατεχει κανεις τετοια θεματα και μπορει να μας κατατοπισει.....

----------


## player74

μολις πριν απο λιγο πειρα τηλ την vivodi.
μου ειπαν οτι ο οτε παρεδωσε την γραμμη κι οτι πρεπει να γινει μικτονομιση (αυτο τι ειναι τωρα :Wink: . δευτερα με τριτη ειπαν θα ειναι ετοιμο και να παρω τηλ για να μου δωσουν κωδικους ή να συνενοηθω για να τους φερει κουριερ

----------


## referravag

Ρε παιδιά και εμένα στον ΟΤΕ όποτε παίρνω τηλ στο 134, εδώ και 20 εργάσιμες μέρες μου λένε ότι δεν έχουν λάβει καμία αίτηση και η Vivodi επιμένει ότι έχει στείλει την αίτηση στις 9-1-2006 (αναφέρομαι σε DSL cube).Τι γίνεται?Εαν εξακολουθούν να με κοροιδεύουν θα επιστρέψω το πακέτο στο Πλαίσιο και θα πάρω τα λεφτά μου πίσω.Δεν αντέχεται αυτή η κατάσταση.Έλεος!Και το προπληρώνουμε και μας γράφουν εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι.Εγώ το θέλω τώρα γιατί είμαι φοιτητής και αυτή τη στιγμή μου χρειάζεται.Τα χαρτιά μου τα έστειλα στη Vivodi στις 29-12-2005.Τι να το κάνω αν είναι να το ενεργοποιήσουν το καλοκαίρι που λείπω από την Πάτρα.

Άλλο να μου έλεγε ο ΟΤΕ ότι έχει παραλάβει την αίτηση και ότι είναι πχ στο στάδιο 0.Τότε θα έλεγα ότι, ξέρεις ρε φίλε, με καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ.Από τη στιγμή όμως που στη Vivodi δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει από τότε με τον ΟTE και το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να μου λένε,όποτε εγώ τους παίρνω τηλ, ότι αποκλείεται να μην έχει πάει και μπλα μπλα...ευθύνεται πλέον η Vivodi.Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει.Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ να φταίει, η Vivodi πρέπει να επέμβει.Αφού έχει σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ για παράδωση γραμμής σε 15 εργάσιμες μέρες,πρέπει μόνη της να κινηθεί και να ρωτήσει γιατί την καθυστερει.Αυτή πρέπει να λύσει το πρόβλημα.Εγώ τι μπορώ να κάνω;

Πάντως είναι κρίμα διότι σκεφτόμουν να κόψω τελείως τον ΟΤΕ και να βάλω σταθερό Vivodi.Τι να πω.Πίστευα ότι  η Vivodi είναι σοβαρή εταιρία.

----------


## ahepa

Ξανά λέω την άποψη μου: μόνο αν γίνουν απανοτές καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ κάποια στιγμή η Vivodi και η κάθε εταιρεία Vivodi θα πάρουν στα σοβαρά τους καταναλωτές και δε θα τους βλέπουν σαν γεμάτα πορτοφόλια.

Και μόνο αν η ΕΕΤΤ αρχίσει να κάνει "δώρα" στις εταιρείες μερικά τσουχτερά πρόστιμα θα γίνει τίποτε, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν καταγγελίες.

Στο κάτω κάτω με ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ χρήματα υπάρχουν αυτές οι εταιρείες.

----------


## m3fisto

> το δικό μου ιστορικό:
> 23/11/2005 κάνω στο Πλαίσιο της Πάτρας για full llu 512 dsl net/dsl phone
> 31/11/2005 η Βίβο καταχωρέι την αίτησή μου
> 1/12/2005 την στέλνει στον ΟΤΕ
> 10/1/2006 ενημερώνομαι πως ο ΟΤΕ απέριψε την άιτησή μου γιατί η Vivo έχει κάνει βλακεία στα στοιχεία που έστειλε στον ΟΤΕ(παραλίγο να βάλουν DSL στο πατρικό μου)
> 11/1/2006 ξαναστέλνουν την αίτησή μου
> 3/2/2006 μου έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός και οι κωδικοί.Στο 13880 με διαβεβαιόνουν πως όλα είναι έτοιμα και το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνω είναι να κάνω την απαραίτητη πατεντιά στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου.Ωστόσο στο καλώδιο τηε Ββο που έρχεται στον κατανεμητή μου ΔΕΝ υπάρχει σήμα.Εδώ και πολλές ώρες δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον τεχνικό να με βοηθήσει.Το ποστ αυτό γίνεται με την αθάνατη dial up.56k


Πως μου προτείνετε να επικοινωνήσω με την ΕΕΤΤ?Πλέον υπάρχει και παραβίαση του άρθρου 2.1 του συμβολαίου που έκανα στη Βίβο αφού αναφέρεται:
_"Οι υπηρεσίες διαδικτύου DSLnet & DSLphone ενεργοποιούνται εντός πέντε (5) εργάσιμων ημερών από την παραλαβή από την Βιβόντι του τοπικού βρόγχου αποό τον ΠΤΕ και εφόσον ο πελάτης έχει εξοφλήσει πλήρως τις οικονομικέςυποχρεώσεις του όπως ορίζονται ακολούθως υπό άρθρο 5 των γενικών όρων της παρούσας"_


Έχουν περάσει πάνω από 5 εργάσιμες από τότε που ο ΟΤΕ υποτίθεται πως απελευθέρωσε την γραμμή μου.Αλήθεια απελευθερώνοντας ο ΟΤΕ τον τοπικό βρόγχο δεν θα έπρεπε να κοπεί το υπάρχον τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ?Μήπως η Βίβο μου πουλάει φούμαρα τελικά και δεν ξέρειι τί της γίνεται; Αύριο Δευτέρα 6/2/2006 συμπληρώνω 51 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ μερες από την μέρα που έκανα την άιτησή μου στο Πλάισιο της Πάτρας.

----------


## sdikr

> Πως μου προτείνετε να επικοινωνήσω με την ΕΕΤΤ?Πλέον υπάρχει και παραβίαση του άρθρου 2.1 του συμβολαίου που έκανα στη Βίβο αφού αναφέρεται:
> "Οι υπηρεσίες διαδικτύου *DSLnet & DSLphone* ενεργοποιούνται εντός πέντε (5) εργάσιμων ημερών από την παραλαβή από την Βιβόντι του τ*οπικού βρόγχου αποό τον ΟΤΕ* και εφόσον ο πελάτης έχει εξοφλήσει πλήρως τις οικονομικέςυποχρεώσεις του όπως ορίζονται ακολούθως υπό άρθρο 5 των γενικών όρων της παρούσας"


οπότε είναι καλυμένοι

----------


## kohran

Τι θα ακούσουμε ακόμα!!
Αγόρασα το dslcube στις 26/1 και έστειλα την αίτηση με speedex την ίδια μέρα. Μετά από 1-2  τηλ. στη vivodi και μια βδομάδα αναμονής, μου είπαν οτι η αίτηση έχει σταλεί στον οτε. Χάρηκα φυσικά και άφησα το θέμα στην τύχη του χωρίς να πάρω τον οτε να δώ τι γίνεται. Σήμερα παίρνω τον οτε και μου λένε οτι αίτηση δεν έχουν δει, ε καλά αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσικό θα μου πείτε μεχρι να φτάσει το μουλάρι θέλει μέρες, όμως μου είπαν και το άλλο. 
Στους Αμπελόκηπους που είμαι λέει, το δίκτυο έχει αναβαθμηστεί και είναι με οπτικές ίνες, οπότε πρέπει να βρουν χαλκό για να παίξει η dsl και αυτό θα καθηστερήσει την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής μου καμιά βδομάδα.
Πάμε για πρόσθεση : 12 μέρες μέχρι τώρα και αντε 5 μέρες ακόμα για να φτάσει στον οτε και 10 εργάσιμες που μου παν κάνει ο οτε κανονικά και 7 για να βρουν χαλκό = 34. Στην καλύτερη αυτά.
Κανείς άλλος από Αμπελόκηπους που να του παν τα ίδια? Κάποιος από Αμπελόκηπους που ο οτε του ενεργοποίησε τη γραμμή γρήγορα?
Δεν αντέχω να περιμένωωω

----------


## nikgl

> το δικό μου ιστορικό:
> 23/11/2005 κάνω στο Πλαίσιο της Πάτρας για full llu 512 dsl net/dsl phone
> 31/11/2005 η Βίβο καταχωρέι την αίτησή μου
> 1/12/2005 την στέλνει στον ΟΤΕ
> 10/1/2006 ενημερώνομαι πως ο ΟΤΕ απέριψε την άιτησή μου γιατί  η Vivo έχει κάνει βλακεία στα στοιχεία που έστειλε στον ΟΤΕ(παραλίγο να βάλουν DSL στο πατρικό μου)
> 11/1/2006 ξαναστέλνουν την αίτησή μου
> 3/2/2006 μου έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός και οι κωδικοί.Στο 13880 με διαβεβαιόνουν πως όλα είναι έτοιμα και το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνω είναι να κάνω την απαραίτητη πατεντιά στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου.Ωστόσο στο καλώδιο τηε Ββο που έρχεται στον κατανεμητή μου ΔΕΝ υπάρχει σήμα.Εδώ και πολλές ώρες δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον τεχνικό να με βοηθήσει.Το ποστ αυτό γίνεται με την αθάνατη dial up.56k


Συγνώμη, αλλά αυτό είναι κουφό!!! Τι πατεντιά να κάνεις; Απ'οσο γνωρίζω δε γίνονται πατεντιές σ'αυτή τη διαδικασία, ούτε τηλεφωνικές ενεργοποιήσεις!!! Μήπως είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή τεχνικός της vivodi;
Για να συνδεθείς χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός της vivodi που δε κάνει απλά "πατεντιά" στα καλώδια του κατανεμητή. Χρειάζεται επίσης μέτρηση και έλεγχος της νέας γραμμής.
Επίσης να γνωρίζεις ότι σε κάθε σπίτι δεν καταλήγει μόνο ένα ζεύγος καλωδίων, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να έχεις πάνω απο μια γραμμή συγχρόνως. Γι'αυτό θα δουλευει και η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ μέχρι εσύ να πας να την κόψεις αν επιθυμείς να έχεις μόνο αυτή της vivodi.

----------


## papis

> Ρε παιδιά και εμένα στον ΟΤΕ όποτε παίρνω τηλ στο 134, εδώ και 20 εργάσιμες μέρες μου λένε ότι δεν έχουν λάβει καμία αίτηση και η Vivodi επιμένει ότι έχει στείλει την αίτηση στις 9-1-2006 (αναφέρομαι σε DSL cube).Τι γίνεται?Εαν εξακολουθούν να με κοροιδεύουν θα επιστρέψω το πακέτο στο Πλαίσιο και θα πάρω τα λεφτά μου πίσω.Δεν αντέχεται αυτή η κατάσταση.Έλεος!Και το προπληρώνουμε και μας γράφουν εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι.Εγώ το θέλω τώρα γιατί είμαι φοιτητής και αυτή τη στιγμή μου χρειάζεται.Τα χαρτιά μου τα έστειλα στη Vivodi στις 29-12-2005.Τι να το κάνω αν είναι να το ενεργοποιήσουν το καλοκαίρι που λείπω από την Πάτρα.


Δεν ξέρω ουτε γω τι γίνεται...Και σε μένα το ίδιο έχει γίνει.Πήρα όμως την vivodi  και μου είπαν ότι επειδή είμαι Shared LLU δεν θα φαίνεται στον Οτε τπτ. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν η περίπτωση σου είναι η ίδια.

----------


## referravag

* ο χρήστης papis εγραψε*




> Δεν ξέρω ουτε γω τι γίνεται...Και σε μένα το ίδιο έχει γίνει.Πήρα όμως την vivodi και μου είπαν ότι επειδή είμαι Shared LLU δεν θα φαίνεται στον Οτε τπτ. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν η περίπτωση σου είναι η ίδια.



Κι εμένα το ίδιο μου λένε,αλλά πως γίνεται αφού πλέον η Vivodi έχει την ευθύνη της γραμμής να μην ξέρει τι συμβαίνει και να λέει συνέχεια ότι δεν έχει κάποιο νέο από τον OTE.Από την άλλη ο ΟΤΕ μου λέει όπως και σε εσένα, ότι δεν φαίνεται κάτι διότι την ευθύνη την έχει η Vivodi.

Αλλήθεια αν δεν ξέρει η ίδια η Vivodi τι γίνεται μέσα στην εταιρία της τότε πως περιμένει να πάει μπροστά;

Ένα ξέρω μόνο.Σε εμένα η Vivodi είχε πει, ότι το  πολύ μέχρι 9 Φλεβάρη θα είναι έτοιμη η γραμμή μου.Κάτσε να έρθει η Πέμπτη (9-2-2006) και να εξακολουθεί να μου λέει τα ίδια...Θα την φάει η μαύρη μαρμάγκα  ,με την πολυκολόρ ουρά :Laughing:

----------


## m3fisto

> Συγνώμη, αλλά αυτό είναι κουφό!!! Τι πατεντιά να κάνεις; Απ'οσο γνωρίζω δε γίνονται πατεντιές σ'αυτή τη διαδικασία, ούτε τηλεφωνικές ενεργοποιήσεις!!! Μήπως είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή τεχνικός της vivodi;
> Για να συνδεθείς χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός της vivodi που δε κάνει απλά "πατεντιά" στα καλώδια του κατανεμητή. Χρειάζεται επίσης μέτρηση και έλεγχος της νέας γραμμής.
> Επίσης να γνωρίζεις ότι σε κάθε σπίτι δεν καταλήγει μόνο ένα ζεύγος καλωδίων, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να έχεις πάνω απο μια γραμμή συγχρόνως. Γι'αυτό θα δουλευει και η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ μέχρι εσύ να πας να την κόψεις αν επιθυμείς να έχεις μόνο αυτή της vivodi.



στον κατανεμητή στο σπίτι μου έρχονται απο "έξω" 4 καλώδια.ένα μαύρο ένα κόκκινο ένα άσπρο και ένα κίτρινο.Ο ΟΤΕ έρχεται στο κόκκινο-μαύρο.Η βίβο έρχεται στο άσπρο-κίτρινο(υπάρχει και ταμπελάκι που λέει Βιβόντι επάνω)Ο Τεχνικός αυτό που κάνει είναι να αποσυνδέσει τα δύο του ΟΤΕ(κόκκινο-μαύρο) και να συνδέσει στη θέση τους τα δύο της Βίβοντι.Αυτό περί μέτρησης δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω.

----------


## player74

χτες κανονικα θα πρεπε να ειχα συνδεθει.
εγινε η μικτονομιση και ηταν ετιμοι να μου πασαρουν κωδικους.
ωστοσω το microcom router ad 2636 δεν εχει συχγρονισει ακομα.
το ανεφερα χτες και ειπαν οτι η γραμμη ειναι κατω. δηλωθηκε προβλημα στο τεχνικο τμημα της
αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν εμαθα και δεν δειχνει να εγινε κατι.
εχει τυχει αυτο σε κανεναν?

οσο για τον οτε αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, ετσι εχω καταλαβει εγω δηλαδη,
νομιζω αιτησεις που αφορουν dsl cube, full και shared προσβαση δεν εμφανιζονται πουθενα.
μου εξηγησαν απο βιβο οτι ο οτε παραχωρει μονο την γραμμη κι οτι εφοσον η συνδεση γινετε μεσο του δικου της δικτυου δεν αφορα τον οτε.
αν η βιβο δεν μπορει να καλιψει καποιον τοτε εμφανιζετε στον οτε γιατι περνει γραμμη απο αυτον και συνδεση-συνδρομη απο βιβο.

----------


## haris_led

> Τι θα ακούσουμε ακόμα!!
> Αγόρασα το dslcube στις 26/1 και έστειλα την αίτηση με speedex την ίδια μέρα. Μετά από 1-2  τηλ. στη vivodi και μια βδομάδα αναμονής, μου είπαν οτι η αίτηση έχει σταλεί στον οτε. Χάρηκα φυσικά και άφησα το θέμα στην τύχη του χωρίς να πάρω τον οτε να δώ τι γίνεται. Σήμερα παίρνω τον οτε και μου λένε οτι αίτηση δεν έχουν δει, ε καλά αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσικό θα μου πείτε μεχρι να φτάσει το μουλάρι θέλει μέρες, όμως μου είπαν και το άλλο. 
> Στους Αμπελόκηπους που είμαι λέει, το δίκτυο έχει αναβαθμηστεί και είναι με οπτικές ίνες, οπότε πρέπει να βρουν χαλκό για να παίξει η dsl και αυτό θα καθηστερήσει την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής μου καμιά βδομάδα.
> Πάμε για πρόσθεση : 12 μέρες μέχρι τώρα και αντε 5 μέρες ακόμα για να φτάσει στον οτε και 10 εργάσιμες που μου παν κάνει ο οτε κανονικά και 7 για να βρουν χαλκό = 34. Στην καλύτερη αυτά.
> Κανείς άλλος από Αμπελόκηπους που να του παν τα ίδια? Κάποιος από Αμπελόκηπους που ο οτε του ενεργοποίησε τη γραμμή γρήγορα?
> Δεν αντέχω να περιμένωωω


Και εγώ έχω στείλει αίτηση για full 512 αλλά δεν πήρα κανέναν τηλέφωνο :Thinking: 
Λες να τους τηλεφωνήσω αύριο να δω τι γίνεται?? :Redface: 
Πάντως, εμένα δεν με χαλάει, έχω απέναντι το gnet και βολεύομαι  :Razz: 
Άλλωστε το καλό πράγμα αργεί!  :Smile:

----------


## kokos_13

Και σε μένα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μετά από 31 μέρες ακριβώς...Η δικαιολογία τους ήταν ότι είχα πέσει σε περίοδο εορτών και ότι είχαν πολλές αιτήσεις να παραδώσουν.Σημειωτέων ότι αν δεν τους έπαιρνα τηλέφωνα ανά 3 μέρες ακόμα θα έψαχναν χαλκό για τις γραμμές...

----------


## referravag

> Και σε μένα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μετά από 31 μέρες ακριβώς...Η δικαιολογία τους ήταν ότι είχα πέσει σε περίοδο εορτών και ότι είχαν πολλές αιτήσεις να παραδώσουν.Σημειωτέων ότι αν δεν τους έπαιρνα τηλέφωνα ανά 3 μέρες ακόμα θα έψαχναν χαλκό για τις γραμμές...
> 08-02-06 05:29


Όταν λες 31 ημέρες εννοείς εργάσιμες μέρες (5 την εβδομάδα) ή κανονικές εβδομάδες(7 την εβδομάδα);

----------


## kokos_13

Κανονική εβδομάδα με σαβ/κα.Αν ήταν 31 εργάσιμες τότε θα ήθελαν σκότωμα :Razz:  Έστω και έτσι όμως δεν είναι λογικό αφού φίλος μου που έβαλε φορθνετ,του έβαλαν την σύνδεση σε 7 εργάσιμες μέρες (σημειωτέων ότι την αίτηση την κάναμε την ίδια μέρα)

----------


## referravag

> Κανονική εβδομάδα με σαβ/κα.Αν ήταν 31 εργάσιμες τότε θα ήθελαν σκότωμα Έστω και έτσι όμως δεν είναι λογικό αφού φίλος μου που έβαλε φορθνετ,του έβαλαν την σύνδεση σε 7 εργάσιμες μέρες (σημειωτέων ότι την αίτηση την κάναμε την ίδια μέρα)


Εγω σήμερα κλείνω 32 μέρες,*προσοχή όμως*, από τότε που ισχυρίζεται η Vivodi ότι έστειλε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ (9-1-2006).Εγώ όμως έστειλα την αίτηση στη Vivodi στις 29-12-2005.
Δηλαδή από τότε έχουν περάσει 43 κανονικές μέρες ή αλλιώς 29 εργάσιμες μέρες.Η γραμμή μου όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχει ακόμα παραδωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ.Έτσι κάθομαι και κοιτάω τον κύβο.


Θα πάθει το θάνατο της αλλεπούς σήμερα,γιατί είχαν υποσχεθεί ότι μέχρι τις 9-9-2006 θα έχω ADSL.Τι να πει κανείς με τους άχρηστους που μπλέξαμε.Και φυσικά δεν εννοώ μόνο τους υπαλλήλους αλλά και τα υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη της "εταιρίας".

----------


## Papanebo

Εγω πηγα την αιτηση στις 18/01 και περιμενω τον ΟΤΕ να βαλουν πορτες.Να παρω την Vivo μημπως και μπορουν να πιεσουν την κατασταση ή θα χαλασω το σαλιο μου?Παντως αν η Vivodi βγαλει νεα προσφορα και δεν εχει ερθει ακομα το DSL, θα απαιτησω ή τα λεφτα μου πισω ή κανα μηνα δώρο.

----------


## ahepa

> Πως μου προτείνετε να επικοινωνήσω με την ΕΕΤΤ?


στο site www.eett.gr εχουν ειδικό section για τις καταγγελίες http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm

*Γραμμή Επικοινωνίας:* 801 11000 80 (αστική χρέωση)*Ταχυδρομική Διεύθυνση:* Λεωφόρος Κηφισίας 60, 151 25 ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ*E-mail:* katanalotes@eett.gr, consumers@eett.gr*Fax:* 210 610 5049

----------


## kamenos

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αφού εργοποιηθεί η γραμμή, το πορτοκαλί ξαμπάκι (Dsl Act) συνεχίζει να αναβοσβήνει;

----------


## yorgosk

Στο σημερινό τηλεφώνημα στην αγαπημένη εταιρεία (τους τηλεφωνώ καθημερινά πια) που είπαν ότι:
- Η γραμμη που χτες μου ειπαν οτι ειχε ενεργοποιηθεί απο προχτές τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα.
- Η μικτοτόμηση που χτες μου είπαν ότι θα γινόταν σήμερα τελικά θα γίνει την Τρίτη και τότε θα πάρω και κωδικούς.
Και τότε κατάλαβα. Η ταλαιπωρία που φτάνει αισίως τους δύο (2) σχεδόν μήνες (22-12 έπρεπε να είχε ξεκινήσει η όλη διαδικασία) ήταν για να να μου δώσουν γραμμή ανήμερα του Αγίου Βαλεντίνου. :Thumbs up: 
Και φυσικά σήμερα μου είπαν Τρίτη, αύριο ίσως μου πούν Μεγάλη Τρίτη και το δούλεμα συνεχίζεται να δούμε ως πότε ...

----------


## tantals

Από την ημέρα που έστειλα τα χαρτιά μέχρι και την ενεργοποίηση μεσολάβησαν 29 ημέρες. Πάλι καλά μ' αυτά πού ακούω. Πάντως η αρχική δήλωση ήταν 20 εργάσιμες (τουτέστιν ένας μήνας ημερολογιακός) οπότε δεν με γέλασαν. Όμως πρέπει να τραβάει τόσο μακριά η βαλίτσα;

----------


## referravag

Εγώ σήμερα που πήρα για πολλοστή φορά στο 13880 και κατάφερα να μιλήσω εκτός από την τηλεφωνήτρια και με κάποιον υπεύθυνο,τους 'εδωσα να καταλάβουν ότι, εαν δεν μου έχουν δώσει κωδικούς μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα (άντε μέχρι την Πέμπτη), θα τους καταγγείλω εκεί που δεν μπορούν να φανταστούν και επίσης θα επιστρέψω το προιόν πίσω και θα πάρω τα λεφτά μου πίσω.

Εαν δεν μπορεί να δώσει μέσα σε 30 μέρες adsl στην Πάτρα κιόλας που έχει και δικό της δύκτιο και λέει συνέχεια ότι ανάλογα με το φόρτο  ποικίλει ο χρόνος που απαιτείται για ενεργοποίηση,τώρα που πέρασαν τα αρχικά χρονικά όρια που μου έδινε (το πολυ 20 εργάσιμες),θα πάμε σε άλλη εταιρία.Δεν  μπορεί να μου λέει αρχικά ότι χρειάζονται το πολυ 20 εργάσιμες μέρες και τώρα που βρίσκομαι στην 25 να μου λέει ότι χρειάζονται τουλαχιστον 20 μέρες.Δεν είμαι ηλίθιος.Την ξέρω την διαφορά του *το πολύ* και του *τουλάχιστον*.

Ένα ξέρω.Ότι το σύστημα εδώ όπως και στις περισσότερες χώρες του κόσμου είναι καπιταλιστικό.*Πληρώνεις - Παίρνεις*.Αυτός είναι κανόνας.Από τη στιγμή που η Vivodi δε συμμορφώνεται με αυτόν, θα υπάρξουν και λογικό είναι να υπάρξουν επακόλουθα.

----------


## kerko

> Από την ημέρα που έστειλα τα χαρτιά μέχρι και την ενεργοποίηση μεσολάβησαν 29 ημέρες. Πάλι καλά μ' αυτά πού ακούω. Πάντως η αρχική δήλωση ήταν 20 εργάσιμες (τουτέστιν ένας μήνας ημερολογιακός) οπότε δεν με γέλασαν. Όμως πρέπει να τραβάει τόσο μακριά η βαλίτσα;


Επειδή και γώ πέρασα την ίδια ανησυχία, θέλω να πω και τον δικό μου χρόνο
3/1 στην βιβόντι
5/1 στον ΟΤΕ
1/2 παράδοση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ
6/2 απόγευμα εωεργοπίηση
9/2 κωδικοί με κούριερ!!!
Αυτά, αλλά ευτυχώς μέχρι στιγμής δείχνει οτι αξίζει να περιμένεις.

----------


## andreasp

31/1 Στην Vivodi
5/2 μου ειπε η Vivodi οτι πηγε η αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ
8/2 Μου λεει ο ΟΤΕ οτι εχει μπει στο συστημα

περιμενω....

----------


## hamilcar

> 16/12/2005: Αγορά Cube
> 19/12/2005: Αποστολή αίτησης με snail mail
> Χριστούγεννα
> Πρωτοχρονιά
> Φώτα 
> Διάφορα τηλεφωνήματα στη Vivodi με απαντήσεις δεν ξέρουμε δεν είδαμε τι να σας πούμε φταίνε τα ΕΛ-ΤΑ
> 10/1/2006: Παραλαβή αίτησης από Vividi !!!!!!!!!!!!! το σαλιγκάρι το ίδιο πιο σύντομα θα έφτανε...
> Διάφορα τηλεφωνήματα στη Vivodi με απαντήσεις  τύπου δεν ξέρουμε δεν είδαμε τι να σας πούμε θα μιλάτε με τον ΟΤΕ
> 13/1/2006: Aποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ
> ...


3/2/2006: Η γραμμή ενεργοποιείται!!!!
6/2/2006: Τηλ στη Vivodi: δεν ξέρουμε δεν είδαμε τι να σας πούμε o OTE δεν μας έχει ειδοποιήσει...
9/2/2006: Παίρνω τηλ (ΕΓΩ) και μου δίνουν κωδικούς (μετά από >30' αναμονής)

Και ακόμα αναμένω τα υπόλοιπα του πακέτου (mpgreek, videosports)

Ημέρες συνολικά: 57
Εργάσιμες: 39!!!!!
Εργάσιμες από τη στιγμή που η Vivo παρέλαβε την αίτηση: 22

----------


## haris_led

Λοιπόν εγώ μόλις τώρα τους τηλεφώνησα και μου είπαν ότι έχει δοθεί στον ΟΤΕ η άιτηση μου, και επίσης ότι θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση περίπου στις 23-24 του μήνα :Blink: 
Περίεργο μου φαίνεται αφού η αίτηση πήγε στην vivodi 1 του φεβρουαρίου(αλλά ας μην το γρουσουζεύω :Razz: )
Άντε να δούμε :Smile: 
Περιοχή Ζωγράφου, κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων :Wink:

----------


## panajotisp

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση στις 21/12/2005 και την έδωσα απ'ευθείας στη vivodi (μένω Χαλάνδρι). Ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 20/1 αλλά απο τη vivodi το έμαθα 1 εβδομάδα μετά και αφού τους πήρα τηλ. γιατί ο courrier δεν έβρισκε το σπίτι μου !!!!!!!!!! :ROFL:

----------


## player74

σημερα ειμαι online με dsl.
ανακεφαλαιωση. 
19/12 αγορα και αποστολη με ελτα απο καλλιθεα.
9/01 παραλαβη.
10/01 στον οτε.
2 ή 3/02 παραδοση γραμμης.
6/2 μικτονομιση
7/2 ενεργοποιηση απο βιβο.
εν το μεταξυ ισος ειχε προβλημα η γραμμη ή νομιζα εγω οτι εχει.

----------


## ahepa

Εχθές Παρασκευή γύρησα από τη δουλειά βλέπω το λαμπάκι του DSL να ανάβει, αλλά όχι και του Internet. Στο router έλεγε ότι έκανε fail authorization.

Τηλέφωνο στη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:   τεχνικό τμήμα, αναμονή 1+ ώρα, τελικά με ενημερώνουν ότι πράγματι έκαναν δεκτή την αίτηση μου για διακοπή της συνεργασίας μου. Αυτό έλλειπε να μην την κάνουν δεκτή, φίδι που θα τους έτρωγε, όχι ότι δεν θα τους φάει τώρα.

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έκαναν και διακοπή της γραμμής, οπότε ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πάω σε άλλον παροχέα. Το "νούμερο" της  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:   που απάντησε είπε πως άλλο τμήμα αναλαμβάνει τις αιτήσεις προς τον ΟΤΕ και άλλο τμήμα κάνει τις διακοπές των accounts, και επειδή ήταν αργά έχουν όλοι φύγει (δηλαδή το έκλεισαν το μικρομάγαζο τους) και δεν μπορούσε να μου πει αν έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ.

Τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ, από αυτούς (όνομα δε θα δώσω, αλλά όταν ο υπάλληλος στο 134 είπε τον αριθμό θέσης του και ζήτησα να μάθω το όνομα του για να μην μιλάω ανώνημα αμέσως μου το έδωσε) είπε πως στο σύστημα τους δεν υπάρχει καμία αίτηση διακοπής της γραμμής για το τηλεφωνικό μου νούμερο.

Τηλεφώνημα πίσω στη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:  , άλλο "νούμερο" (το έχω στη διάθεση σας αν θέλετε, αλλά δεν έχω όνομα αν και ζήτησα) είπε πως οτιδήποτε διακοπές κάνουν στο τέλος κάθε μήνα, από την άλλη μεριά έτρεξαν να διακόψουν το account μου Παρασκευή. Όπως είπα και σε αυτό το "νούμερο" αν μέχρι τα μέσα της εβδομάδας δεν έχει γίνει η διακοπή, και όχι απλά η αίτηση τους προς τον ΟΤΕ, θα ακολουθήση και άλλη ενημέρωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ. Φυσικά και ενημέρωσα τη δικηγόρο μου.

Από εδώ και πέρα το θέμα το έχει αναλάβει η δικηγόρος μου, και απλά εγώ θα παίρνω καθημερινά τηλέφωνο τη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:  να τους ενοχλώ μέχρι να σημορφωθούν και το καλό που τους θέλω πριν τελειώσει ο μήνας και τελειώσουν οι διάφορες προσφορές των άλλων εταιρειών. Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως θα τρενάρουν από τη μεριά τους όσο μπορούν για να μην προλάβω τις προσφορές.

Τώρα είμαι με ένα demo account 3ημερών από forthnet για να δοκιμάσω την ποιότητα της γραμμής και των υπηρεσιών τους. Σε αντίθεση με όλους τόσο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών όσο και στην τεχνική υποστήριξη αυτοί που απάντησαν έδωσαν από μόνοι τους το επίθετο τους και όχι κάποιο νούμερο.  :Thumbs up:   ΜΠΡΑΒΩ  :Thumbs up:   τους.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έκανα αίτηση Full LLU vivodi τις 10/01/2006 και ενεργοποιήθηκε 06/02/2006
Πέρνω από κόμβο στην Κάλλιθεα:-D

----------


## laylow

χτες 14/2 ηρθε το παλικαρι της speedex και παρέλαβε την αιτηση και τα λοιπα- αμπελοκηπους. Σημερα παει στην οδο εθν αντιστασεως 62-χαλανδρι =>VIVODI ful llu 1024 με leased speedtouch 536. και ο χρονος μετραει αντιστροφα...! 

stay tuned for updates...

Υ.Σ. αν καποιος θελει να βαλει vivo(δυκτιο+isp) χωρις να μεινει χωρις Dsl θα πρεπει να κανει full llu.H vivo φέρνει γραμμη μεχρι τον κατανεμητη της οικιας σου, χωρις να επηρεαζεται καθολου η γραμμη του ακατανομαστου (αρα ουτε το dsl σου) και ειτε μονος σου ειτε με ηλεκτρολογο το ανεβαζεις στο διαμερισμα σου. Εχω forthnet μεχρι 3/3 και αν το ήξερα νωριτερα δεν θα έμενα καθόλου χωρις ιντερνετ.

----------


## valen01

Μετά απο πολλούς μήνες ανάγνωσης του forum αποφάσισα και εγώ να γίνω συνδρομητής ADSL και διάλεξα την VIVODI. Μένω Αμπελόκηπους και οι ημερομηνίες ως τώρα είναι οι παρακάτω:

25/01/06 - Αγορά CUBE
25/01/06 - Παράδοση όλων των εγγράφων στην VIVODI ( πήγα στα γραφεία στο Χαλάνδρι ο ίδιος )
30/01/06 - Αποστολή στον OTE ( 5 μέρες μάλλον έκανε βόλτες στα γραφεία της VIVODI )
............
Οι υπόλοιπες ημερομηνίες ( έναρξη γραμμής ADSL, μεικτονόμηση , κωδικοί ) ελπίζω να συμπληρωθούν σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα χε,χε,χε,χε ( cross my fingers ). Ελπίζω μετά να αξίζει όπως διάβασα και σε προηγούμενο post

----------


## referravag

Το δικό μου ιστορικό:

29-12-2005: αποστολή φακέλου στη Vivodi με ΕΛΤΑ
9-1-2006: αποστολή από Vivodi, αίτησης προς ΟΤΕ
14-2-2006: με παίρνει τηλ τεχνικός και μου δίνει κωδικούς.

Σύνολο:47 μέρες ή 33 εργάσιμες.
Σημαντικό χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## yorgosk

από 16-12 που έφτασε η αίτηση στα χέρια τους πήρα τη γραμμή 14-2, ανήμερα αγίου βαλεντίνου ... και μου κάνανε και το δύσκολο να μου δώσουν κωδικούς, ευτυχώς μου τουε έδωσε ο τεχνικός  :Razz:  

πολύ καλές ταχύτητες αλλα ... με τόση καθυστέρηση δε λέει.
ο οτε κάνει ότι μπορεί να καθυστερήσει, η vivodi κάνει ότι μπορεί για να χάσει πελάτες. φέυγω κι εγώ από πάτρα σε 3 μήνες, πάει και το dslcube χαμένο, πάει και ο έξτρα μήνας που μου έδωσαν λόγω της καθυστέρησης.

δε λέει καθόλου ... :Thumb down:

----------


## Decoder

:Offtopic:   σου δινω 10 ευρω για τη συνδεση σου οταν φυγεις απο πατρα  :Offtopic:

----------


## ahepa

Ζήτησα ακύρωση της γραμμής μου γιατί θεωρώ ότι με κοροϊδεύουν. Ειδικά μετά τις περίεργες χρεώσεις (2 φορές τη συσκευή ADSL), καθώς και τις χρεώσεις στο eBilling μέρος του site τους.

Την Παρασκευή 10/02/2006 μου ακύρωσαν το account, αλλά όχι τη γραμμή. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα τους έκαναν αίτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ την ίδια μέρα, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ λέει πως δεν έχει λάβει καμία αίτηση. Αν είχαν λάβει αίτηση τους τότε θα τους είχε δώσει αριθμό πρωτοκόλου, και στο σύστημα δεν βρίσκουν πουθενά καμία αίτηση για διακοπή της γραμμής μου.

Η  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:   λέει πως δεν έχει λάβει αριθμό πρωτοκόλου από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά έχουν κάνει την αίτηση. Κάποιος από τους δύο με κοροϊδεύει, και εγώ ποντάρω στη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:  γιατί τους έχω κάνει 2 φορές καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, οπότε με αυτό τον τρόπο με εκδικούνται ώστε να χάσω τις προσφορές των ανταγωνιστών τους.

Προς το παρών μπαίνω με demo account της Forthnet, και μάλλον μόλις ελευθερωθεί η γραμμή από τη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:  με τη Forthnet θα κάνω συμβόλαιο.

----------


## apok

Μονο και μονο το γεγονός ότι σε έχουν κόψει από τα συστήματά τους, ενώ η γραμμή σου παραμένει ενεργή ( άρα και δεν θα σε χρεώσουν για αυτό το διάστημα ) πάει να πει ότι όντως έχει γίνει η κίνηση από τη μεριά τους. 
Εξάλλου στο 121, 134, 1242 δε φαίνεται κάτι.. αυτό αν θα φανεί θα είναι σε άλλο Τμήμα του Οτε που επικοινωνεί με τους παρόχους :Wink:

----------


## m3fisto

χθές ενεργοποιήθηκε και σε μένα στο κέντρο της Πάτρας full llu 512-256(αν και περίμενα 512-128) μετα άπό πολλή ταλαιπωρια και καθυστέρηση.την διαδικασία την είχα κάνει 23-11-2005...Τέλως πάντως τουλάχιστον από ταχύτητα σκίζει αν και θα ήθελα να μου στείλετε σε πμ κανένα καλό λινκ για να τεστάρω τη σύνδεσή μου.

----------


## apok

> χθές ενεργοποιήθηκε και σε μένα στο κέντρο της Πάτρας full llu 512-256(αν και περίμενα 512-128) μετα άπό πολλή ταλαιπωρια και καθυστέρηση.την διαδικασία την είχα κάνει 23-11-2005...Τέλως πάντως τουλάχιστον από ταχύτητα σκίζει αν και *θα ήθελα να μου στείλετε σε πμ κανένα καλό λινκ για να τεστάρω τη σύνδεσή μου.*


ftp.ntua.gr  :Wink:

----------


## ahepa

> Μονο και μονο το γεγονός ότι σε έχουν κόψει από τα συστήματά τους, ενώ η γραμμή σου παραμένει ενεργή ( άρα και δεν θα σε χρεώσουν για αυτό το διάστημα ) πάει να πει ότι όντως έχει γίνει η κίνηση από τη μεριά τους. 
> Εξάλλου στο 121, 134, 1242 δε φαίνεται κάτι.. αυτό αν θα φανεί θα είναι σε άλλο Τμήμα του Οτε που επικοινωνεί με τους παρόχους


Υπάλλοιλος της  :Thumb down:   Vivodi  :Thumb down:   είσαι; Το λόγο που πιστεύω ότι καθυστερούν τον έχω αναφέρει.

Πάντως δε μιλάω στον αέρα. Γιατί όχι μόνο δοκίμασα όλα τα νούμερα του ΟΤΕ (134, 121, ... κλπ), αλλά πήγα και από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που ανοίκει η τελεφωνική μου γραμμή, αλλά και από το κεντρικό του ΟΤΕ της Θεσσαλονίκης. Η απάντηση ήταν η ίδια δεν έχουμε πουθενά στο σύστημα μας να υπάρχει αίτηση της  :Thumb down:   Vivodi  :Thumb down:  για διακοπή της γραμμής μου. Επίσης έβαλα οικογενειακό φίλο που είναι τεχνικός στον ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσει να μάθει από μέσα. Και πάλι η απάντηση ήταν η ίδια.

Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της  :Thumb down:   Vivodi  :Thumb down:  εχθές κάποιο από τα πολλά "νούμερα" που απαντάνε στο τηλέφωνο είπε πως και από το 121 μπορούν να απαντήσουν, μέγα λάθος γιατί αυτό είναι για βλάβες. Όπως επίσης για τη μία γραμμή που ισχύει (ΑΡΥΣ) μπορώ να δώσω το τηλεφωνικό μου νούμερο και να μου απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ για τις άλλες δύο γραμμές FULL LLU και DSLPhone, που στην ουσία δεν ισχύουν γιατί η  :Thumb down:   Vivodi  :Thumb down:  δεν έχει δίκτυο στην περιοχή μου και λανθασμένα το site της δείχνει να μπορεί να με υποστηρίξει και άρα όταν πήρε την αρνητική απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ για μετετροπή της γραμμής έπρεπε να διαγράψει τους λογαριασμούς, ένα από τα "νούμερα" της εν λόγω εταιρείας είπε θα μπορούσα στον ΟΤΕ να δώσω τη διεύθυνση μου και να μου απαντήσουν αν υπάρχει αίτηση διακοπής ή όχι.

Απλά αν μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα δε διακόψουν τη γραμμή χάνω όλες τις προσφορές των ανταγωνιστών τους και με αυτό τον τρόπο με το μικρό τους το μυαλό νομίζουν ότι με τειμωρούν.

Κλείνωντας από εδώ εγώ στέλνω και άλλη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ καυ αυριο τους παίρνω τηλέωνο.

Επειδή μπορώ να γίνω ΠΑΡΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΙ θα καταλάβει η  :Thumb down:   Vivodi  :Thumb down:  ότι δεν μπορεί να παίζει, τουλάχιστον αν θέλει να θεωρεί τον ευατό της μεγάλη εταιρεία, γιατί με την μέχρι τώρα της στάση, απλά μικρομάγαζο είναι. Το μπακάλικο της γειτωνιάς έχει καλλίτερη εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάλλοιλος της   Vivodi   είσαι; Το λόγο που πιστεύω ότι καθυστερούν τον έχω αναφέρει.
> 
> Πάντως δε μιλάω στον αέρα. Γιατί όχι μόνο δοκίμασα όλα τα νούμερα του ΟΤΕ (134, 121, ... κλπ), αλλά πήγα και από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που ανοίκει η τελεφωνική μου γραμμή, αλλά και από το κεντρικό του ΟΤΕ της Θεσσαλονίκης. Η απάντηση ήταν η ίδια δεν έχουμε πουθενά στο σύστημα μας να υπάρχει αίτηση της   Vivodi  για διακοπή της γραμμής μου. Επίσης έβαλα οικογενειακό φίλο που είναι τεχνικός στον ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσει να μάθει από μέσα. Και πάλι η απάντηση ήταν η ίδια.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της   Vivodi  εχθές κάποιο από τα πολλά "νούμερα" που απαντάνε στο τηλέφωνο είπε πως και από το 121 μπορούν να απαντήσουν, μέγα λάθος γιατί αυτό είναι για βλάβες. Όπως επίσης για τη μία γραμμή που ισχύει (ΑΡΥΣ) μπορώ να δώσω το τηλεφωνικό μου νούμερο και να μου απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ για τις άλλες δύο γραμμές FULL LLU και DSLPhone, που στην ουσία δεν ισχύουν γιατί η   Vivodi  δεν έχει δίκτυο στην περιοχή μου και λανθασμένα το site της δείχνει να μπορεί να με υποστηρίξει και άρα όταν πήρε την αρνητική απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ για μετετροπή της γραμμής έπρεπε να διαγράψει τους λογαριασμούς, ένα από τα "νούμερα" της εν λόγω εταιρείας είπε θα μπορούσα στον ΟΤΕ να δώσω τη διεύθυνση μου και να μου απαντήσουν αν υπάρχει αίτηση διακοπής ή όχι.
> 
> Απλά αν μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα δε διακόψουν τη γραμμή χάνω όλες τις προσφορές των ανταγωνιστών τους και με αυτό τον τρόπο με το μικρό τους το μυαλό νομίζουν ότι με τειμωρούν.
> 
> Κλείνωντας από εδώ εγώ στέλνω και άλλη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ καυ αυριο τους παίρνω τηλέωνο.
> ...


Οταν δεν μας αρέσει κάτι τότε τον κάνουμε τον αλλον υπάλληλο της Χ εταιρίας!!

Διαβάσες τι λέει;

οτι στο 134  και σε όλα τα άλλα νουμερα του οτε, ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δουνε την αίτηση

αυτό γινέται και με τις ΑΡΥΣ για όλους τους άλλους ISP


Και μιας και λές 





> Επίσης έβαλα οικογενειακό φίλο που είναι τεχνικός στον ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσει να μάθει από μέσα. Και πάλι η απάντηση ήταν η ίδια.


Και εγώ θα μπορούσα να πω οτι είσαι βαλτός απο τον Οτε  :Wink: 

 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## ahepa

> Οταν δεν μας αρέσει κάτι τότε τον κάνουμε τον αλλον υπάλληλο της Χ εταιρίας!!
> 
> Διαβάσες τι λέει;
> 
> οτι στο 134 και σε όλα τα άλλα νουμερα του οτε, ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δουνε την αίτηση
> 
> αυτό γινέται και με τις ΑΡΥΣ για όλους τους άλλους ISP
> 
> 
> ...


Και όμως κάνεις λάθος, υπάρχει το 2310 361000 μου είναι το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη, από όπου μπορεί να μη σου λένε ποιο νούμερο να καλέσεις αλλά σε συνδέουν αυτοί.

Όσο για το αν είμαι βαλτός από τον ΟΤΕ, είναι εύκολο να καταλάβεις από τα post που έχω κάνει. Παρά τις χαζομάρες και τα λάθη που έχει κάνει η εν λόγω εταιρεία, και παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορούσε να μου παρέχει ADSL και DSLPhone ώστε να φύγω από τον ΟΤΕ, θέλησα να τους δώσω μία και δύο ακόμα ευκαιρείες για συνεργασία. Αλλά όχι και να τους πληρώνω χρήματα τα οποία δεν τους οφείλω.

Απλά σε αντίθεση με πολλούς άλλους εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω τα ποσά που η εταιρεία θέλει να χρεώσει λανθασμένα, και στη συνέχεια να προσμετρηθούν σε επόμενους λογαριασμούς.

Όπως ΕΓΩ είμαι σωστός στις υποχρεώσεις μου απέναντι στην εταιρεία, έτσι ΑΠΑΙΤΩ να είναι και η ίδια. Από τη στιγμή που δεν συμορφώθηκε μετά τα αλλεπάληλα τηλεφωνήματα μου φυσικό είναι να θέλω να διακόψω τη συνεργασία μου ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ. Και όπως αν εγώ δεν ήμουν σωστός στα οικονομικά μου θα υπήρχαν κυρώσεις εναντίων μου, έτσι θέλω (αν και χλωμό) να υπάρξουν κυρώσεις εναντίον της.

Τουλάχιστον να ενημερωθεί ο κόσμος και να αποφασίσει να διεκδικεί τα δικαιώματα του.

----------


## galotzas

Εχω στειλει την αιτηση 23/12/05 - Η vivo την εστειλε 10/1/06.Απο κει και περα αρχιζει το μαρτυριο...Στο 13880 ακομα και σημερα μου λενε πως περιμενουμε απαντηση απο τον ΟΤΕ.
Το τραγικο ειναι πως μετα απο "μεσο" βρηκα το τηλεφωνο των τεχνικων εδω στην πατρα και μιλησα με εναν ευγενικο κυριο ο οποιος μου ειπε¨Ο βρογχος ειναι ετοιμος απο εμας (καλυπτομαι απο δικτυο VIVODI) απο τις *
23/1/06 !!!!* Παιρνω την vivo να τους μπινελικωσω και λαμβανω την ιδια απαντηση.
ο ΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ εχει την δυνατοτητα να τα βλεπει αυτα και αλλώστε εμεις δεν εχουμε τετοια ενημερωση  :Very Happy: 

Εχω πεισμωσει πολυ και δεν θα κανω διακοπη...θα το τραβηκσω ΟΣΟ παει ετσι ωστε να ειναι ΟΛΑ υπερ μου..Ως τοτε εχω γυαλισει το modemaki το 56Κ και απολαμβανω της ταχυτητες του 2006  :One thumb up: 

Σημ: μενω στην πατρα (περιοχη συνορα)

----------


## BoGe

> Το τραγικο ειναι πως μετα απο "μεσο" βρηκα το τηλεφωνο των τεχνικων εδω στην πατρα και μιλησα με εναν ευγενικο κυριο ο οποιος μου ειπε¨Ο βρογχος ειναι ετοιμος απο εμας (καλυπτομαι απο δικτυο VIVODI) απο τις *
> 23/1/06 !!!!* Παιρνω την vivo να τους μπινελικωσω και λαμβανω την ιδια απαντηση.
> ο ΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ εχει την δυνατοτητα να τα βλεπει αυτα και αλλώστε εμεις δεν εχουμε τετοια ενημερωση


Η γραμμή που έρχεται σπίτι σου. δεν είναι στο ονομά σου, αλλά στο όνομα της Vivodi.
Επομένως, τι στοιχεία τους έδωσες και σου έδωσαν την απάντηση αυτή;

----------


## galotzas

> Η γραμμή που έρχεται σπίτι σου. δεν είναι στο ονομά σου, αλλά στο όνομα της Vivodi.
> Επομένως, τι στοιχεία τους έδωσες και σου έδωσαν την απάντηση αυτή;


βασικα δεν εχω καταλαβει τι με ρωτας......Η γραμμη μου ΔΕΝ εχει γινει ακομα ADSL.
Η διαδιακασια που περιμενω τοοοοοοοοοοοσο καιρο ειναι να φτιαξουν οι τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ τον βρογχο ωστε να συνδεθω με δικτυο της vivodi...Ειναι δυνατον αυτοι να μην ξερουν????Αφου αυτοι το εφτιαξαν....

----------


## apok

> Και όμως κάνεις λάθος, υπάρχει το 2310 361000 μου είναι το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη, από όπου μπορεί να μη σου λένε ποιο νούμερο να καλέσεις αλλά σε συνδέουν αυτοί.
> 
> Όσο για το αν είμαι βαλτός από τον ΟΤΕ, είναι εύκολο να καταλάβεις από τα post που έχω κάνει. Παρά τις χαζομάρες και τα λάθη που έχει κάνει η εν λόγω εταιρεία, και παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορούσε να μου παρέχει ADSL και DSLPhone ώστε να φύγω από τον ΟΤΕ, θέλησα να τους δώσω μία και δύο ακόμα ευκαιρείες για συνεργασία. Αλλά όχι και να τους πληρώνω χρήματα τα οποία δεν τους οφείλω.
> 
> Απλά σε αντίθεση με πολλούς άλλους εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω τα ποσά που η εταιρεία θέλει να χρεώσει λανθασμένα, και στη συνέχεια να προσμετρηθούν σε επόμενους λογαριασμούς.
> 
> Όπως ΕΓΩ είμαι σωστός στις υποχρεώσεις μου απέναντι στην εταιρεία, έτσι ΑΠΑΙΤΩ να είναι και η ίδια. Από τη στιγμή που δεν συμορφώθηκε μετά τα αλλεπάληλα τηλεφωνήματα μου φυσικό είναι να θέλω να διακόψω τη συνεργασία μου ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ. Και όπως αν εγώ δεν ήμουν σωστός στα οικονομικά μου θα υπήρχαν κυρώσεις εναντίων μου, έτσι θέλω (αν και χλωμό) να υπάρξουν κυρώσεις εναντίον της.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να ενημερωθεί ο κόσμος και να αποφασίσει να διεκδικεί τα δικαιώματα του.


Για να σου απαντήσει κάποιος πρέπει να ειναι υπ/λος της Χ, Ψ εταιρείας?
Αν, αν λέω, πρόσεξες σου είπα ότι " Από τη στιγμή που στα συστήματά τους σε έχουν διακόψει πάει να πεί ότι *ΔΕΝ* θα σε χρεώσουν ούτε σεντς για υπηρεσίες - γραμμή "
Ενώ ο Οτε μέχρι να " βγάλει " τη Vivodi από τη γραμμή σου θα την χρεώσει!!! ( όπως κάνει με όλους τους παρόχους )..

Άρα αν εσύ θες μια ( σαν μονάδα ) η Vivodi και η κάθε Vivodi σαν εταιρεία ( που θα πληρώσει πολλές " μονάδες " σαν και εσένα ) θέλει 1000 φορές να διακοπείς στο χρόνο που πρέπει!!

Υ.Γ έχω απαντησει και στο νήμα της forthnet. Ελπίζω να μην καταλάβει κανείς ότι ειμαι διπλοθεσίτης :Very Happy:

----------


## ahepa

> Η γραμμή που έρχεται σπίτι σου. δεν είναι στο ονομά σου, αλλά στο όνομα της Vivodi.
> Επομένως, τι στοιχεία τους έδωσες και σου έδωσαν την απάντηση αυτή;


Αν η εταιρεία Vivodi για τη διεύθυνση ........ και για το τηλέφωνο ......... έχει κάνει αίτηση διακοπής της ADSL γραμμής.

Η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι εξακολουθεί στο σύστημα τους το τηλεφωνικό μου νούμερο να φαίνεται ότι είναι ADSL. Επίσης με search στη βάση δεδομένων τους τόσο με διεύθυνση, όσο με τηλεφωνικό νούμερο, αλλά και με το ΑΦΜ μου δε βρίσκουν καμία αίτηση διακοπής της γραμμής. Θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω για οποιαδήποτε άλλο θέμα με τον πάροχο μου.

Άρα μπαλάκι Vivodi -> OTE -> Vivodi κλπ κλπ κλπ...... κλπ

----------


## ahepa

> Για να σου απαντήσει κάποιος πρέπει να ειναι υπ/λος της Χ, Ψ εταιρείας?
> Αν, αν λέω, πρόσεξες σου είπα ότι " Από τη στιγμή που στα συστήματά τους σε έχουν διακόψει πάει να πεί ότι *ΔΕΝ* θα σε χρεώσουν ούτε σεντς για υπηρεσίες - γραμμή "
> Ενώ ο Οτε μέχρι να " βγάλει " τη Vivodi από τη γραμμή σου θα την χρεώσει!!! ( όπως κάνει με όλους τους παρόχους )..
> 
> Άρα αν εσύ θες μια ( σαν μονάδα ) η Vivodi και η κάθε Vivodi σαν εταιρεία ( που θα πληρώσει πολλές " μονάδες " σαν και εσένα ) θέλει 1000 φορές να διακοπείς στο χρόνο που πρέπει!!
> 
> Υ.Γ έχω απαντησει και στο νήμα της forthnet. Ελπίζω να μην καταλάβει κανείς ότι ειμαι διπλοθεσίτης


Δε με ενδιαφέρει αν θα πληρώσει ή όχι η Vivodi αν και θα προτιμούσα να τιμωρηθεί, το γνωρίζω επίσης ότι δε θα χρεωθώ για τις μέρες που δε με διακόπτουν, αλλά ΧΑΝΩ τις προσφορές των άλλων εταιρειών, και επίσης πρέπει να "παρακαλαώ" τις εταιρείες να μου δώσουν κάποιο demo account. Στη ζωή μου δεν έχω παρακαλέσει κανέναν και δε θέλω να παρακαλέσω κανέναν. Είναι θέμα στάσης ζωής.

----------


## ahepa

Από το τηλέφωνο μόλις έμαθα από την ΕΕΤΤ ότι εκρεμούν αρκετές καταγγελίες ενάντια στη Vivodi, και ότι απλά η εταιρεία καθυστερεί να απαντήσει.

Άραγε γιατί;

----------


## tsagarjohn

> Από το τηλέφωνο μόλις έμαθα από την ΕΕΤΤ ότι εκρεμούν αρκετές καταγγελίες ενάντια στη Vivodi, και ότι απλά η εταιρεία καθυστερεί να απαντήσει.
> 
> Άραγε γιατί;


ειχα ξανακανει ποστ και παλαιοτερα 
ακουστε και προσεχετε μην παθει η καρδια σας
20/12 αγορα
21/12 αποστολη συστημενου
13/1 "λενε" αποστειλλαν την αιτηση στον οτε
σημερα 15 /2 μετα απο απειρα τηλεφωνηματα στη βιβοδι μου λενε ναι το ξερουμε οτι εχει καθυστερησει και επεξεργαζομαστε με αιτημα προς τον οτε την αιτηση σας
φωτια να τους καψει και κριμα στα ξυλα που θα καουν
κεντρο θεσσαλονικης τηλ 2310279xxx
καλη υπομονη στους υπολοιπους και καλα μυαλα στη βιβοδι

----------


## referravag

Θα ήθελα να δώσω μια συμβουλή σε όσους έχει καθυστερήσει σημαντικά η Vivodi.Επειδή οι υπάλληλοι στο τηλ κέντρο δεν ξέρουν σχεδόν τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τι συμβαίνει,με αποτέλεσμα να μην δίνουν κατατοπιστική απάντηση ,ζητήστε να μιλήσετε με κάποιον υπεύθυνο.Αν και αυτός λέει ότι και οι άλλοι στο τηλ κέντρο,τότε στριμώξτε τον λίγο και απειλήστε με μυνήσεις και καταγγελίες που δεν μπορούν να φανταστούν.

Στην περίπτωσή μου έπιασε!

----------


## sdn

> φωτια να τους καψει *και κριμα στα ξυλα που θα καουν*


 Όχι και έτσι  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ahepa

Επιτέλους I'm Freeeeeeeee από τη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:  

Εχθές αργά το βράδυ, και όταν λέω αργά ήταν αργά, ξαφνικά το λαμπάκι του ADSL έσβυσε. Το επιβεβαίωσα και σήμερα από τον ΟΤΕ.

I'm Freeeeeeeee..........

----------


## nikgl

> Επιτέλους I'm Freeeeeeeee από τη  Vivodi  
> 
> Εχθές αργά το βράδυ, και όταν λέω αργά ήταν αργά, ξαφνικά το λαμπάκι του ADSL έσβυσε. Το επιβεβαίωσα και σήμερα από τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> I'm Freeeeeeeee..........


Στο καλό.... και να μας γράφεις. :Crying:

----------


## maximus1

Η αιτηση μου εφυγε απο vivodi  13/1/2006 για ΟΤΕ .Αυτο μου λένε απο το helpdesk τους .
Ακομα δεν εχει γινει τιποτα . Εκεινο που ειναι εκνευριστικο ειναι οτι κανεις δεν γνωρίζει το ποτε. 
Απλα περιμένουμε .Σιγουρα θα προτιμούσα για να κανονίσω την δουλεια μου να ξέρω οτι την ταδε ημερομηνία θα συνδεθώ .Κανεις δεν ξερει ομως πότε . Δεν ξέρω πως θα θεωρούσαν οταν για την πληρωμή του cube να λέγαμε και εμείς "τυπικά θα πληρωθείτε σε 20 μερες...." .Αυτά
Η περιοχη μου Δαφνη

----------


## haris_led

> H erwthsh apeyu8ynetai sto thema: "Se poso xrono energopoih8hke h grammh sas" 
> 
> Sorry an to mood htan diaforetiko...prepei na to ksanasteilw se kapoio allo thread ??
> 
> My apologies if so


 Ε μάλλον στα* Πόσες μέρες έκανε ο ΟΤΕ να σας ενεργοποιήσει;**FORTHnet ADSL Forum
*Λογικά κάποιο από τα 2 :Smile:

----------


## uhu

θα ηθελα την συμβουλη σας και στα δικα μου μπλεξίματα με την vivodi.
Εχουμε και λέμε
3/1/2006 καταθεση αίτησης dslcube full LLU στα γραφεια της vivodi.
10/1/2006 ξεκινάει η vivodi την διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης
09/2/2006 στελνω μαιλ στην βιβοντι και μου απαντανε οτι δεν εχουν ακομα νεα απο τον οτε.
Περνω τον οτε και μου απαντανε οτι η αδεσμοποιηση του βροχου εχει γινει στις 20/1/2006 αλλα δεν ξερουν ποιον να ενημερωσουν
10/1/2006
ξαναστελνω μαιλ στην βιβοντι , τους γραφω τι μου ειπαν απο οτε και τους ζητω να με ενημερωσουν.
Απαντηση δεν ελαβα γιαυτο και στις 14/02 περνω στο helpdesk
Ο κύριος που με εξυπηρέτησε μου είπε οτι δεν είναι δυνατόν ο οτε να μην τους ενημερωσει.
Του λέω οτι δεν εχει νόημα να περιμένουν ενημέρωση απο τον οτέ αφου υποστυρίζει οτι δεν ξέρει ποιον να ενημερώσει.
Τον ρώτησα γιατι δεν τηλεφωνούν οι τεχνικοί στον οτε να μαθουν τι γίνεται και έκανε τον αλέκο..μου έλεγε συνεχώς οτι ο οτε θα τους ενημερώσει.
Του είπα οτι μεσα στις επόμενες 2 μερες περιμένω νέα τους αλλιώς θα κάνω καταγγελία
Οι δυο μέρες έχουν περάσει φυσικά και νέα τους δεν είχα.
Τι με συμβουλεύετε να κάνω;

----------


## haris_led

> θα ηθελα την συμβουλη σας και στα δικα μου μπλεξίματα με την vivodi.
> Εχουμε και λέμε
> 3/1/2006 καταθεση αίτησης dslcube full LLU στα γραφεια της vivodi.
> 10/1/2006 ξεκινάει η vivodi την διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης
> 09/2/2006 στελνω μαιλ στην βιβοντι και μου απαντανε οτι δεν εχουν ακομα νεα απο τον οτε.
> Περνω τον οτε και μου απαντανε οτι η αδεσμοποιηση του βροχου εχει γινει στις 20/1/2006 αλλα δεν ξερουν ποιον να ενημερωσουν
> 10/1/2006
> ξαναστελνω μαιλ στην βιβοντι , τους γραφω τι μου ειπαν απο οτε και τους ζητω να με ενημερωσουν.
> Απαντηση δεν ελαβα γιαυτο και στις 14/02 περνω στο helpdesk
> ...


Να κάνεις καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ!
Σε ποιό τηλέφωνο πήρες στον ΟΤΕ??
Και τι τους είπες?
Θέλω να πάρω και γω να ρωτήσω πως πάει, γιατί κάποιος από τους 2 μας δουλεύει, ή ο ΟΤΕ ή η vivodi :Wink: 
Επίσης μπορείς να πάρεις στο helpdesk, και να ζητήσεις να μιλήσεις με έναν τεχνικό ή τίποτα τέτοιο! Αυτοί μάλλον δεν ξέρουν :Shifty:

----------


## uhu

Στο 134 πηρα.
Ρωτησα αν εχουν λάβει καποια αιτηση για dsl και μου απαντησαν οτι ο βροχος έχει ελευθερωθει απο τις 20/1.
Φοβάμαι οτι με δουλεύουν και οι δύο...απο τον οτε λένε οτι δεν ξέρουν ποιον να ειδοποιήσουν γιατι δεν θέλουν να μπουν στην διαδικασία να ειδοποιήσουν και απο την vivodi λένε οτι δεν γίνεται τίποτα αν δεν λάβουν ειδοποίηση γιατι είναι μια δικαιολογία να μην ασχοληθούν ακόμα με την αίτηση μου
Σκεφτομαι να κανω καταγγελία αλλα διαβασα σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα οτι εκκρεμουν πολλές καταγγελίες και αμφιβάλλω για το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της κίνησης.
Θα ήθελα κάποιος να με πληροφορήσει για τα βήματα που πρέπει να γίνουν απο την στιγμή που ο οτε θα ειδοποιήσει την vivodi οτι η γραμμη είναι ελεύθερη γιατι τα έχω λίγο μπερδέψει. Θα βάλουν την dsl , θα με πάρει κάποιος τεχνικός τηλέφωνο για να έρθει να ελέγξει την γραμμή και μετά θα μου δώσουν username + password?

----------


## haris_led

> Θα βάλουν την dsl , θα με πάρει κάποιος τεχνικός τηλέφωνο για να έρθει να ελέγξει την γραμμή και μετά θα μου δώσουν username + password?


Θα σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να έρθει ο τεχνικός να σου βάλει τη γραμμή στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου, και επίσης θα σου δώσει κωδικούς, και το modem(αν το έχεις παραγγείλει)
Τουλάχιστον εμένα έτσι μου είπαν όταν τους ρώτησα! :Smile:

----------


## uhu

ευχαριστώ haris_led
Αρα τηλεφωνο την δευτερα και ζηταω να μιλήσω με κάποιον τεχνικο, του ξαναλέω τι μου είπαν απο οτε και του ζητάω να κλείσουμε ραντεβου. Αν μου αρνηθούν κάνω καταγγελία ΕΕΤΤ και ενημερώνω την vivodi με mail και εύχομαι να διαβάσει το μήνυμα κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος και να ξεκινήσει τις διαδικασίες!

----------


## cho_fan

Παραθέτω το χρονοδιάγραμμα σύνδεσής μου αναλυτικά:

1. 13/01/2006: Η Vivodi με παίρνει τηλέφωνο για promotion τα προϊόντα σταθερής τηλεφωνίας τους ενώ συζητούσα με ένα φίλο για να βάλω dsl της εταιρίας. Τελικά παραγγέλνω το dslcube. (δίκτυο μέσω ΟΤΕ)

2. 27/01/2006 (2 Εβδομάδες μετά): Με παίρνουν τηλ. για επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων.

3. 30/01/2006 (3 Μέρες μετά): Έρχεται ο κούριερ με το cube. Στέλνω την ίδια μέρα και τις αιτήσεις.

4. 06/02/2006 (1 Εβδομάδα μετά): H Vivodi λαμβάνει τις αιτήσεις.

5. 07/02/2006 (Την επόμενη μέρα): Ο ΟΤΕ λαμβάνει την εξουσιοδότηση.

6. 15/02/2006 (8 Μέρες μετά): Η Vivodi ενεργοποιεί την γραμμή.

7. 17/02/2006 (2 Μέρες μετά): Παίρνω τηλ. να μάθω αν έχει γίνει το #6. Μαθαίνω ότι έγινε 15/02 και ότι θα επικοινωνούσαν μαζί μου από την επόμενη μέρα (Σάββατο) και μετά. Στέλνω fax την ταυτότητα για να μου δώσουν το username/password. Τα πάιρνω στις 8 μμ. της ίδιας μέρας.

8. 18/02/2006 (Την επόμενη μέρα): Με παίρνει υπάλληλος τηλέφωνο για να μου δώσει το username/password. Του λέω ότι το πήρα ήδη  :Smile: 

9. Σύνολική διάρκεια:

α) Από το πρώτο τηλεφώνημα για παραγγελία dslcube: 35 μέρες = 1 μήνας και 5 μέρες

β) Από την ημέρα αποστολής της αίτησης: 18 μέρες = 2 Εβδομάδες και 4 μέρες

Προσωπικό σχόλιο: Τα ζα τα'ργά. Δε νομίζω ότι είμαι μια πολύ καλή περίπτωση, αλλά ούτε και η χειρότερη. Δεν υπήρχαν τεχνικά προβλήματα και το modem/router δουλεύει άψογα.

----------


## haris_led

> Προσωπικό σχόλιο: Τα ζα τα'ργά. Δε νομίζω ότι είμαι μια πολύ καλή περίπτωση, αλλά ούτε και η χειρότερη. Δεν υπήρχαν τεχνικά προβλήματα και το modem/router δουλεύει άψογα.


Πλάκα κάνεις? 18 ημερολογιακές μέρες, και εχεις και παράπονο?
Εδώ άλλα άτομα διαμαρτύρονται για τον μήνα που περιμένουν ή και περισσότερο! :Whistle:

----------


## chris_a

Καλησπερα.Ειμαι καινουριος εδω-και στο ολο θεμα περι dsl- κι εχω μερικες αποριες.
Το μεχρι στιγμης ιστορικο μου.
27/01 αποστολη αιτησης.
01/02 Παραλαβη αιτησης απο βιβοδι.
03/02 Αποστολη αιτησης στον ΠΟΤΕ(τουλαχιστο αυτο ισχυριζεται η βιβο-και θελω να ελπιζω οτι ισχυει)
13/02 Τηλεφωνιμα στον ΠΟΤΕ κι ερωτηση αν εχουνε λαβει την αιτηση μου.Λενε οτι δεν μπορουν να το ελεγξουν αυτο-ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!!! :Thumb down:  
Την ιδια μερα τηλεφωνιμα και στη βιβο-Απαντηση:Περιμενουμε απαντηση απο τον ΠΟΤΕ.
17/02 Ιδιο με 13/02.
Κι εγω-οπως και τοσοι αλλοι- περιμενω......ελπιζω οχι για πολυ ακομα.

Τα ερωτηματα μου ειναι:
1)Οντως δεν μπορουν να δουνε στον ΠΟΤΕ σε πιο σταδιο βρισκεται καποια αιτηση η μας δουλευουνε ολους????
2)Απ τη στιγμη που ενεργοποιειται η γραμμη,μπορω εγω να το καταλαβω?(γιατι αν περιμενω μεχρι να ειδοποιησει ο ΠΟΤΕ τη βιβο κι η βιβο εμενα μπορει να περασει και κανας μηνας)
Π.χ μενει μονιμως αναμενο το λαμπακι του μοδεμ?Αλλαζει ο ηχος του dial tone?(κατι τετοιο ακουσα)
3)Πρεπει να ρθει τεχνικος και να κανει αλλαγες στα καλωδια του κατανεμητη?
Αν ναι(κατι τετοιο διαβασα) γιατι δε γινεται το ιδιο και με συνδεσεις forthnet(εβαλε ενας φιλος και δεν πειραξανε τιποτα στον κατανεμητη)

P.S. Η γραμμη μου υποστηριζεται απο δικτυο βιβο κι η αιτηση μου ειναι για dsl cube.
Περιοχη-Βαρδαρης Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## sdn

Άσχετο αλλά μιας και τώρα το κατάλαβα...

  Δεδομένου ότι η μεριζώμενη πρόσβαση έχει μικρότερο κόστος από αυτό του ΟΤΕ γιατί η βιβοντι χρεώνει το πακέτο ομοιόμορφα άσχετα με την γραμμή πάνω στην οποία θα ενεργοποιηθεί???

  Αχ βρε βιβοντι με τα ωραία σου και την οργάνωση σου  :Smile:   :Thumb down:

----------


## haris_led

> Άσχετο αλλά μιας και τώρα το κατάλαβα...
> 
>   Δεδομένου ότι η μεριζώμενη πρόσβαση έχει μικρότερο κόστος από αυτό του ΟΤΕ γιατί η βιβοντι χρεώνει το πακέτο ομοιόμορφα άσχετα με την γραμμή πάνω στην οποία θα ενεργοποιηθεί???
> 
>   Αχ βρε βιβοντι με τα ωραία σου και την οργάνωση σου


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς!
Μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο λιανά? :Smile:

----------


## sdn

> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς!
> Μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο λιανά?


 Απλά το κόστος του cube είναι το ίδιο άσχετα αν τελικά ο πελάτης θα είναι σε δίκτυο βιβοντι ή ΟΤΕ. Το κόστος όμως της γραμμής είναι διαφορετικό http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=14

  Μιλάμε για € 3.4 διαφορά  :Smile:

----------


## mechpanos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι...Αν κάνει κάποιος αίτηση στην Vivodi για Full LLU, από την στιγμή που έχει ήδη κοπεί η τηλεφωνική γραμμή του ΟΤΕ από τον προηγούμενο ένοικο του διαμερίσματος (κοινώς δεν υπάρχει τηλέφωνο τώρα) ΠΟΥ εμπλέκεται ο ΟΤΕ;
Δηλαδή, υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνω αίτηση και να μου πούνε "περιμένουμε ακόμα τον ΟΤΕ"
, αντί να στείλουν κατευθείαν έναν τεχνικό να κάνει την δουλειά;

----------


## ibari

> ΠΟΥ εμπλέκεται ο ΟΤΕ;


O ΟΤΕ εμπλέκεται στο γεγονός ότι πρέπει να φέρει το καλώδιο από το dslam της vivodi μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου.




> Δηλαδή, υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνω αίτηση και να μου πούνε "περιμένουμε ακόμα τον ΟΤΕ"


Μα εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει η καθυστέρηση, αν ήθελες να κάνεις απλά ενεργοποιήση adsl μέσω οτε και να βάλεις vivodi ως provider η δουλειά σου θα γινόταν σε 2 μερες.

----------


## mechpanos

Περίμενε, το καλώδιο ήδη έρχεται, εφόσον πριν από μένα υπήρχε τηλεφωνική γραμμή στο σπίτι, άρα ο ΟΤΕ το μόνο που κάνει είναι να συνδέσει το καλώδιο από το δικό του κέντρο, στο DSLAM της vivodi, τα οποία βρίσκονται δίπλα, ώστε να πάρει την γραμμή μου η vivodi...νομίζω;

----------


## ibari

> Περίμενε, το καλώδιο ήδη έρχεται, εφόσον πριν από μένα υπήρχε τηλεφωνική γραμμή στο σπίτι, άρα ο ΟΤΕ το μόνο που κάνει είναι να συνδέσει το καλώδιο από το δικό του κέντρο, στο DSLAM της vivodi, τα οποία βρίσκονται δίπλα, ώστε να πάρει την γραμμή μου η vivodi...νομίζω;


Ακριβώς έτσι!!!
Σκέψου τώρα τον κακόμοιρο τον ΟΤΕτζή που πρέπει να βρει ποιο είναι το δικό σου καλώδιο και να το 'κουμπώσει' στο dslam της vivodi.  Μπορεί σε όλο τον υπολοιπο πλανήτη η δουλειά αυτή να χρειάζεται 5' στον ΟΤΕ που θέλουν όμως να είναι σίγουροι για το αποτέλεσμα χρειάζονται 20 εργάσιμες.

----------


## nikgl

> Ακριβώς έτσι!!!
> ... στον ΟΤΕ που θέλουν όμως να είναι σίγουροι για το αποτέλεσμα χρειάζονται 20 εργάσιμες.


Εφόσον θα είναι κανείς πολύ τυχερός. Εκτός αυτού, σε μένα έτυχε να δώ απο το μπαλκόνι τον ΟΤΕτζή που ήρθε Σάββατο πρωί στον κατανεμητή και έβαλε το χαρτάκι vivodi. Στη συνέχεια, αφού περίμενα μερικές μέρες να με πάρουν απο τη vivodi, τους τηλεφωνώ και μου λένε πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους έχει ενημερώσει ακόμα για την παράδοση της γραμμής. Παρ'όλα αυτά ο τεχνικός ήρθε βασιζόμενος στο ότι εγώ είδα το χαρτάκι!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Ακριβώς έτσι!!!
> Σκέψου τώρα τον κακόμοιρο τον ΟΤΕτζή που πρέπει να βρει ποιο είναι το δικό σου καλώδιο και να το 'κουμπώσει' στο dslam της vivodi.  Μπορεί σε όλο τον υπολοιπο πλανήτη η δουλειά αυτή να χρειάζεται 5' στον ΟΤΕ που θέλουν όμως να είναι σίγουροι για το αποτέλεσμα χρειάζονται 20 εργάσιμες.


Βασικά θέλει κοντά στα 20 λεπτά,  αλλά

Σε αρκετά κέντρα  δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοι τεχνικοι,  ακόμα αυτοι οι ίδιοι τεχνικοι θα πρέπει να βγούνε εξώ για να φιάξουν τις βλάβες τις ημέρας,   μετά θα πρέπει να γύρισουν στον Οτε για να κάνουν την σύνδεση,  

Πέραν της πλάκας οι τεχνικοί του ότε τρώνε το παλούκι,  άλλοι ειναι που τα ξίνουν

----------


## GiorgosH

Ρε παιδιά τι είναι το Shared και τι το Full LLU? Η Vivodi με το Cube είναι full?
Είμαι Ηράκλειο και θέλω να βάλω γραμμή και σύνδεση Vivodi (με το Cube). Αγοράζοντας το κουτί τελειώνουν όλες τα γραφειοκρατικά που απαιτούνται?

----------


## euri

> Ρε παιδιά τι είναι το Shared και τι το Full LLU?


 ADSLgr.com > DSL Providers & ISPs > Vivodi ADSL
 Vivodi F.A.Q.

Και ειδικότερα το 2ο μήνυμα.

----------


## iceman509

λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε...
24/1 αγωρα DSLCUBE απο πλαισιο
25/1 αποστολει με ελτα την αιτηση (ξερω ξερω μην βαρατε...)
6/2 το λαμβανουν στην vivo (!! ή τουλαχιστον τοτε μπηκε στα PC τους)
7/2 φθανει στον στον οτε
20/2 ενεργοποιηση απο τον οτε 
21/2 πηρα demo 4net kai σερφαρω με 50αρια!

φυσικα δεν ακουσα, πως ειπατε, ωριστε??? συγνωμη κυριε ποιος ειστε στην vivo για κωδικους αλλα δεν με χαλαει και πολυ...

αυτα...

Α μεσω ΑΡΥΣ φυσικα ολα αυτα

----------


## valen01

Φίλε iceman σε βρίσκω μια χαρούλα και μην παραπονιέσαι. 
Συγκριτικά με εσένα, αγόρασα μια μέρα μετά απο εσένα το CUBE και παρέδωσα την ίδια μέρα την αίτηση αυτοπροσώπως στα γραφεία της VIVODI και παρόλα αυτά ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.........

Και εσύ τσατίζεσαι που δεν σου έδωσαν demo accounts?????? Τι να πούμε και εμείς που περιμένουμε ακόμα ..........

Σημέιωση : είμαι περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων δίπλα ακριβώς στο γήπεδο του ακατανόμαστου.

----------


## No-Name

Σήμερα απάντηση της vivodi για γραμμή share llu:Απορρίφθηκε η αίτηση από τον ΟΤΕ λόγω Ελλειψης εξωτερικού καλωδίου 
Τι σημαίνει αυτό?Θα περιμένει ο φίλος άλλες 20 εργάσιμες?Θα με σκοτώσει που το είπα να πάει στη Vivodi ήδη είναι 1 μήνα χωρίς internet.

----------


## iceman509

χα! μονο μια χαρα?? πεταει! 

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 432 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 53 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Tue, 21 Feb 2006 15:13:17 GMT+0200 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 19.32 sec 
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 21.01 % faster than the average for host (forthnet.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-T3LEMHNQ0 

απλα το μοντεμ συνχρονιζει το upstream στα 64, (μαλον λογο του οτι εχω και τα 2 spliter πανω στην γραμμη... μεχρι που να παρω δλδ...
Για την vivodi θα περιμενω τον courier (να δω πότε)

----------


## valen01

Σήμερα επικοινώνησα με Vivodi να μάθω σε τι κατάσταση είναι η σύνδεση και μου έιπαν οτι μετά τις 2 το μεσημέρι θα είμαι online ( όχι δεν απείλησα ήμουν κοινωνικότατος θα έλεγα ). Ελπίζω να μην ήταν κόλπο για να μην γκρινιάξω.

Επιτέλους έφτασε στο τέλος η ιστορία "ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ADSL CUBE VIVODI"
Για την ιστορία
25/01/06 : Αγορά κύβου
25/01/06 : Αποστολή στα γραφεία της VIVODI όλων των εγγράφων ( αυτοπροσώπως )
30/01/06 : Είπαν οτι έγινε η αποστοή αιτήαμτος προς ΟΤΕ
22/02/06 : Μικτονόμυση και έναρξη σύνδεσης γιατί σιγά μην περιμένω τον courier να μου φέρεις τους κωδικούς. 

Σχεδόν 30 Ημερολογιακές ..... Νομίζω είναι καλός χρόνος. Ελπίζω να δω και με τα ματάκια μου οτι άξιζε...... 

Iceman τι περιοχή είσαι? Τα στοιχεία αυτά τα έβγαλες με το demo απο Forthnet ή απο VIVODI???? Καλό θα ήταν να τα συγκρίνεις.

----------


## iceman509

την περιοχη την γραφει κατω απο το ονομα μου !  :Razz:  
πατρα, κατω ακριβως απο το πανπελλοπονησιακο...
και ειμαι ακομα με demo 4net.

----------


## thestria

Μετά από ένα περίπου μήνα αναμονής για Full LLU στα Λαδάδικα Θεσ/κης, ο ΠΟΤΕ απαντάει στη Vivodi ότι δεν "πέφτώ" σε κόμβο της Vivo!!!
Η Vivo απαντάει ότι πρόκειται για λάθος του πΟΤΕ και ότι θα κάνει νέες ενέργειες.
Αυτό πάντως που κατάλαβα είναι ότι ο πΟΤΕ κανεί τα αδύνατα δυνατά στο να μπουκοτάρει του εναλλακτικούς πάροχους συστηματικά.

----------


## gkats

Ας γράψω κι εγώ τις εμπειρίες μου  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
Έκανα αίτηση Full LLu 1024 και DSLphone 26 Ιανουαρίου. Υπάρχει μια ISDN γραμμή ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι η οποία θα αλλάξει σε PSTN, αλλά δεν θα πειραχθεί. Συνεπώς η VIVODI θα πατήσει στο δεύτερο καλώδιο που έρχεται στο διαμέρισμα.
Μετά από σχεδόν 1 μήνα αναμονής παίρνω 20 Φεβρουαρίου τη VIVODI τηλέφωνο και μου λέει ότι έχει φάει άρνηση από τον ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν ταιριάζει ο αριθμός τηλεφώνου με τη διεύθυνση. Μετά ένα τριήμερο διαβουλεύσεων καταλήξαμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ σαμποτάρει τη VIVODI. Οι τεχνικοί πέρασαν για 1 λεπτό, δεν βρήκαν τη διευθυνση μπροστά τους και την κοπάνησαν. Όταν όμως πριν 1 χρόνο ήθελαν να εγκαταστήσουν το ISDN τα είχαν βρει όλα μια χαρά!!!
Έτσι λοιπόν έγινε νέα αίτηση από τη VIVODI στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένω...

*Σημείωση: όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν στον κόμβο Διοικητικό μέγαρο ή κάπως έτσι στο Μαρούσι

----------


## haris_led

Και εγώ αυτή την εντύπωση έχω για τον ΟΤΕ.
Μάλλον κάνει ότι μπορεί για να καθυστερεί-μην πραγματοποιεί τις νέες συνδέσεις της vivodi :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Και μάλλον δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα για αυτό :Mad:  :Sad:

----------


## ahepa

Νομίζατε ότι επειδή έχω απαλλαγεί από τη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:  δε θα ξανά έγραφα;

Μέγα λάθος.

Να σας ενημερώσω ότι επειδή η  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:  μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει δώσει σημεία ζωής και με αγνόησε και εμένα και την ΕΕΤΤ, ενδέχεται να φάει πρόστιμο σύμφωνα με γράμμα που έλαβα από την ΕΕΤΤ αν δεν απαντήσει άμεσα.

Άρα όσοι έχετε προβλήματα με τη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:   ενημερώστε την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## sdn

Δεν είναι ανοργάνωτοι που έλεγα αλλά χαοτικοί....

  Αλλά στο χάος υπάρχει τάξη άρα έχουν φτιάξει δική τους κατηγορία

----------


## m_sak

Εμένα η αίτηση πήγε στον 13 φεβρουαρίου και 20 η γραμμή ήταν ενεργοποιημένη.Βέβαια η βιβοντι ακόμα δεν ξέρει τίποτα γιατί δεν την ενημέρωσαν.Το πρώτο πρόβλημα είναι οτι η γραμμή είναι 384 και οχι 512 προς το παρόν.μέχρι τότε σερφάρω με demo απο forthnet.
Ελπίζω πως όταν ειδοποιηθεί η βιβοντι θα αλλάξει και η γραμμή μου σε 512
Α μην το ξεχάσω περιοχη κοζάνης.Και η αίτηση έφυγε από κοζάνη με ελτα στις 6 φεβρουαρίου
και με πήραν τηλ από βιβόντι 3 μέρες μετά για επιβεβαίωση

----------


## ahepa

> μέχρι τότε σερφάρω με demo απο forthnet.


Πες ένα ευχαριστώ στη  :One thumb up:  Forthnet :One thumb up:

----------


## Morrissey

Και εγώ είμαι κάτοχος DSL Cube και έχω κλείσει 38 μέρες αναμονής.
Έπερνα σταδιακά τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και είτε μου λέγαν οτι δεν 
εχουν λάβει την αίτησή μου, είτε οτι επειδή έχω κάνει Shared LLu
με Vivodi δεν φαίνεται στο σύστημα τους. Το τελευταίο καιρό μου
προσθέσανε επίσης οτι στο Αιγάλεω που βρίσκομαι δεν υπάρχουν 
"θύρες" να συνδεθώ.
Πήρα στην αρχή της εβδομάδας την Vivodi να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται
και μου είπαν, αμέσως να στείλουμε αίτηση για username και password
και μεχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας αν είμαι τυχερός να γίνει και η
διχωτόμηση της γραμμής (αλλά τι να τα κάνω αν δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί
ακόμη η γραμμή).
Ξαναπήρα χτες λοιπον και μου ανέφεραν για πρώτη φορά το πρόβλημα
με τις θύρες. Eπίσης μου είπανε οτι η γραμμή μου έχει "παραδωθεί"
και περιμένουνε τη Δευτέρα να ενημερωθούνε ποιοι χρήστες θα συνδεθούνε
και αν είμαι μέσα σε αυτούς να γίνει η διχοτόμηση της γραμμής μου.
Η απορία μου είναι η εξής : Αν είμαι μέσα σε αυτούς η διαδικασία της 
διχοτόμησης της γραμμής είναι η γνωστή χρονοβόρα διαδικασία της προώθησης
της αίτησης μου στον ΟΤΕ και η μεγάλη αναμονή ή είναι ένα τελευταίο στάδιο
ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής απο τη Vivodi οπότε να ελπίζω σε θαύματα; :Worthy:  
Για να δούμε...

----------


## Damien13

Εχω το Cube απο αρχες Ιανουαριου. Η αιτηση εχει φτασει στη Vivodi απο 13/1/2006 και απο τοτε ειμαι στο περιμενε με (φυσικα) αμετρητα τηλεφωνα και αμετρητες δικαιολογιες απο τις τηλεφωνητριες! (Υπολογιστε ποσες μερες..!! :Evil:  ) Ξερει κανεις αν γινεται να επιστρεψω το παλιο-κυβο και να παρω τα χρηματα μου πισω? Γιατι απ'οτι βλεπω ειναι σκετη απατη! Μενω Δαφνη και προβλημα με πορτες δεν υπαρχει. Εκτος των αλλων εχω κανει και καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ. Πληρης απογοητευση...

----------


## sdn

> Εχω το Cube απο αρχες Ιανουαριου. Η αιτηση εχει φτασει στη Vivodi απο 13/1/2006 και απο τοτε ειμαι στο περιμενε με (φυσικα) αμετρητα τηλεφωνα και αμετρητες δικαιολογιες απο τις τηλεφωνητριες! (Υπολογιστε ποσες μερες..!! ) Ξερει κανεις αν γινεται να επιστρεψω το παλιο-κυβο και να παρω τα χρηματα μου πισω? Γιατι απ'οτι βλεπω ειναι σκετη απατη! Μενω Δαφνη και προβλημα με πορτες δεν υπαρχει. Εκτος των αλλων εχω κανει και καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ. Πληρης απογοητευση...


 Καταλαβαίνω τι λες αλλά θα σου πω ότι νομίζω ότι στην βιβοντι έχουν έναν αλγόριθμό που υπολογίζει τον *χρόνο* ενεργοποίησης που θα χρειαστεί κάποιος για να ακυρώσει την έναρξη από βιβοντι και να ενεργοποίηση ΟΤΕ (κρατάνε στατιστικές για το πότε τα παίζουν οι εν δύναμη πελάτες τους πριν αποφασίσουν να φύγουν). 



Λοιπόν αυτός ο *χρόνος* είναι ίσως αυτός που μένει για να σου ενεργοποίηση η βιβοντι την γραμμή της  :Smile:  

  Εν κατακλείδι... κάτσε μιας και θα έχεις καλύτερη γραμμή αλλά μην τους αφήσεις χαλαρούς. Πάρε συνέχεια τηλέφωνο και στείλε emails  :Thumbs up:

----------


## ahepa

όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει.

Πάντως το τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ για να μάθει κανείς για την αίτηση του όταν είναι μέσω άλλης εταιρείας (πάροχος) είναι το 1242

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Έκανα την αίτηση στις 27/01 (την παρέδωσα στα κεντρικά τους στο μακρινό και αφιλόξενο Χαλάνδρι) και μετά από τηλεφώνημα στη Βιβόντι χθές ,μου είπαν ότι θα μου δώσουν κωδικούς ή σήμερα ή αύριο.Είμαι κέντρο Καλλιθέας (Θησέως και Δαβάκη) και καλύπττομαι από δίκτυο Βιβόντι.

Κουτί μου ήρθε,Τετάρτη πρωί τελειώνει η εξεταστική στο Πολυτεχνείο και Τετάρτη μεσημέρι θα 'χω ΔΣΛ.     :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## gnusselt

Θεσσαλονίκη - Τούμπα (οδός Μικράς Ασίας)

Vivodi DSL Cube *512*/128

Η αίτηση εστάλει 24 Ιανουαρίου 2006 και το λαμπάκι στο modem άναψε ακριβώς *1 μήνα* μετά (24 Φεβ 2006). Το κακό είναι ότι 4 μέρες τώρα η γραμμή είναι *384*/128 !!! 
Τους πέρνω τηλέφωνο καθημερινά για να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα είτε είναι δικό τους , είτε του ΟΤΕ.  Ελπίζω να διορθωθεί. 

_Ταχύτητες σε ftp 38 kb/s.  Σε torrents 34 kb/s (αν έχει πολλούς(80) seeds)._

----------


## kohran

Άλλη μια ιστορία με πολύ αναμονή και τσακωμούς φτάνει στο τέλος:

26/01/06 : Αγορά cube και αποστολή της αίτησης μέσω speedex στη Vivodi 
02/02/06 : Έγινε από τη Vivodi η αίτηση προς τον πΟΤΕ
23/02/06 : Η γραμμή παραδώθηκε από τον πΟΤΕ στη Vivodi 
27/02/06 : Ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής

Ένα μήνα έκαναν τα τζιμάνια της Vivo και του πΟΤΕ για να ενεργοποιήσουν τη γραμμή. Όσο για κωδικούς ούτε λόγος. Όταν τους ενημερώσουν από τον πΟΤΕ θα μου τους στείλουν με Courier. Προς το παρών πήρα demo Forthnet ( το τηλεφώνημα κράτησε 4 λεπτά ) το οποίο θα δοκιμάσω το βραδάκι. Αυτά. Τώρα θα κάνω Ιντερνετοθεραπεία για να ξεπεράσω την ταλαιπωρία που τράβηξα  ένα μήνα. 

( Περιοχή: Αμπελόκηποι, shared LLU )

----------


## BaBiZ

> όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει.
> 
> Πάντως το τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ για να μάθει κανείς για την αίτηση του όταν είναι μέσω άλλης εταιρείας (πάροχος) είναι το 1242


Έχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με αυτό:
Την αίτησή μου που την έχει στείλει η Vivodi στον ΟΤΕ, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην την βλέπει ο ΟΤΕ στο συστημά του; 

Μια τηλεφωνήτρια από την Vivodi μου είπε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπει όλες τις αιτήσεις...  :Thumbs up:  (και πως άραγε θα τις ενεργοποιήσει?)

Έχει κανένας άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## carmaniac

αγορα dsl cube 9 Ιανουαριου και ακομα περιμενω!!(μεσολαβησε ακυρωση της αιτησης απο τον οτε και επαναποστολη απο τη vivodi),λεπτομερειες του χρονικου της ταλαιπωριας προσεχως!!

----------


## aroutis

> 26/01/06 : Αγορά cube και αποστολή της αίτησης μέσω speedex στη Vivodi
> 02/02/06 : Έγινε από τη Vivodi η αίτηση προς τον πΟΤΕ
> 23/02/06 : Η γραμμή παραδώθηκε από τον πΟΤΕ στη Vivodi
> 27/02/06 : Ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής


Αυτό που βλέπω ειναι το περίφημο 20ήμερο του ΟΤΕ για τις εργασίες του. Από τη vivodi δεν βλέπω καθυστερήσεις..

----------


## parilaos

τι να κανω και εγω που ενεργοποιησε την γραμη ο ΟΤΕ και περιμενω την vivodi :Crying:

----------


## nnn

> τι να κανω και εγω που ενεργοποιησε την γραμη ο ΟΤΕ και περιμενω την vivodi


Πάρε τους τηλέφωνο και ζήτα κωδικούς.
Εναλλακτικά αν δεν έχεις full LLU πάρε demo από άλλον Isp.

----------


## haris_led

Εγώ είχα πάρει πριν από λίγες μέρες τηλέφωνο στο 134 του οτε, και τους ρώτησα αν πήραν την αίτηση από την vivodi, και η κοπέλα δεν κατάλαβε τι της έλεγα σαν να της μιλούσα κινέζικα.
Κάποιο παιδί μίλησε για 1242, αυτό δεν είναι το τηλέγωνο για το dsl του οτε? 
Τι σχέση έχει με το dsl της vivodi?? :Thinking:

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση στις 30/1 και σύμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της vivodi προωθήθηκε στον οτε  1/2!!Έκτοτε περιμένω αλλά  το ρημάδι το λαμπάκι του router δε λέει να πάψει να αναβοσβήνει :Sad: 
Κανονικά αύριο κλείνω 20 εργάσιμες που σύμφωνα με τη vivodi είναι και ο ενδεικτικός χρόνος ενεργοποίησης -αυτό βέβαια άμα ο οτέ έλαβε την αίτηση 1/2 :Thumb down:  .

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να πάρω το 1242 αλλά θα δοκιμάσω αύριο και βλέπουμε!!Καλή υπομονή σε όλους ...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Έκανα την αίτηση στις 27/01 (την παρέδωσα στα κεντρικά τους στο μακρινό και αφιλόξενο Χαλάνδρι) και μετά από τηλεφώνημα στη Βιβόντι χθές ,μου είπαν ότι θα μου δώσουν κωδικούς ή σήμερα ή αύριο.Είμαι κέντρο Καλλιθέας (Θησέως και Δαβάκη) και καλύπττομαι από δίκτυο Βιβόντι.
> 
> Κουτί μου ήρθε,Τετάρτη πρωί τελειώνει η εξεταστική στο Πολυτεχνείο και Τετάρτη μεσημέρι θα 'χω ΔΣΛ.



Ξαναπήρα χθες.Η γραμμή είναι έτοιμη και το πρωί στέλνω με φαξ φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και μου λένε κωδικούς.
Τα δύσκολα με τον κύβο αρχίζουν τώρα... :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## parilaos

σημερα μετα απο 12 μερες(οπως ακριβως μου ειχε πει η vivodi) με πηραν απ την speedex και αυριο θα εχω κωδικους!!! :Thumbs up:   :Clap:

----------


## haris_led

> σημερα μετα απο 12 μερες(οπως ακριβως μου ειχε πει η vivodi) με πηραν απ την speedex και αυριο θα εχω κωδικους!!!


Θα συνδεθείς μέσα από το δίκτυό της? ή με ΑΡΥΣ?

----------


## peugeot206

9/02 Αποστολή αίτησης στη Vivodi
13/02 Παραλαβή από Vivodi
14/02 Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ
25/02 Ενεργοποίηση από ΟΤΕ
και χθες πηρα τους κωδικούς από τη Vivodi!!!

Μάλλον είμαι από τους τυχερούς

----------


## parilaos

δεν ξερω!!!πως το μαθενω αυτο και ποια η συμασια?

----------


## nnn

> δεν ξερω!!!πως το μαθενω αυτο και ποια η συμασια?


Έκοψες το τηλέφωνο σου ή πήρες καινούρια γραμμή αποκλειστικά για Vivodi ?

----------


## Gr1s0s

:Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
*@peugeot206*:Μόνο τυχερός!!!!!Τι να πώ και γω!!Τέρμα οι καλοσύνες...
Αύριο θα απαιτήσω αυτό που δικαιούμε.........................

----------


## parilaos

οχι.ενα DSLcube αγορασα.εστειλα την αιτηση και να'με..κατεβαζει με 45.καλα ειναι?

----------


## papasmurf

ρε μαγκες μπορει να μην το πιστεψετε αλλα ειμαι απο το αιγιο και μου το ενεργοποιησαν στις 10 μερες!!!! και στιν χειροτερη κατεβαζω με 60!

----------


## bakos

Παιδιά 2 μήνες και κάτι.... Μετά από πολύ πρήξιμο!!! Βασικά αργούν πολύ όσοι έχουν Shared ή Full LLU. Όσοι είναι από DSLAM του ΟΤΕ εξυπηρετούνται πιο γρήγορα.. Μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ είναι πιο συνεπή ς από την VIVODI!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## aroutis

> Παιδιά 2 μήνες και κάτι.... Μετά από πολύ πρήξιμο!!! Βασικά αργούν πολύ όσοι έχουν Shared ή Full LLU. Όσοι είναι από DSLAM του ΟΤΕ εξυπηρετούνται πιο γρήγορα.. Μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ είναι πιο συνεπή ς από την VIVODI!!!!!


Η ο οτε παραδίδει τις γραμμές στη vivodi (για full/shared LLU) όποτε του καπνίσει; ... λεμε τώρα  :Wink:

----------


## thestria

> Παιδιά 2 μήνες και κάτι.... Μετά από πολύ πρήξιμο!!! Βασικά αργούν πολύ όσοι έχουν Shared ή Full LLU. Όσοι είναι από DSLAM του ΟΤΕ εξυπηρετούνται πιο γρήγορα.. Μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ είναι πιο συνεπή ς από την VIVODI!!!!!


Να τα ξαναπούμε ακόμα μία φορά. Ο ΟΤΕ στην περίπτωση του Full και του Share πρέπει να βρει το συγκεκριμένο χάλκινο καλώδιο του συνδρομητή και να το "παραδόση" στη Vivodi. Η διαδικασία του "ψαξίματος" διαρκεί ακόμα και 20 ημέρες. Μπορεί ακόμα στο τέλος των 20 ημερών να απαντήση ο ΟΤΕ πως ο συνδρομητής δεν ανήκει σε κέντρο της Vivodi κτλ (αυτό το έπαθε κολητός μου).

Άρα σωστό είναι να ρωτάμε: Αφού παρέδωσε ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή, σε πόσο καιρό σε ενεργοποίησε η Vivodi; :One thumb up:

----------


## BaBiZ

Επίσημη απάντηση από CC της Vivodi:




> Λάβαμε το email που μας αποστείλατε. Παραλάβαμε την αίτηση σας στις 9 
> Φεβρουαρίου 06 και την αποστείλαμε στον ΟΤΕ στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου 06. 
> 
> Σας διαβεβαιώνουμε ότι αν και η γραμμή σας βρίσκεται σε αναμονή για 
> υλοποίηση από τον ΟΤΕ, σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν σας έχουμε ξεχάσει. 
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των πελατών μας παίρνει την γραμμή του σύντομα, 
> μέσα σε δύο εβδομάδες. Υπάρχει δυστυχώς όμως ένα μικρό ποσοστό πελατών για 
> τους οποίους υπάρχει καθυστέρηση. 
> ...


Στο 1242 που μόλις κάλεσα, αίτηση δεν υπάρχει.

Τρίτη με το καλό θα γίνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη

----------


## maze

13/1/2006 Εστειλα Την Επιστολη Για Την Ενεργοποιηση Του Adsl Cube Στη Vivodi
16/1 Μου Ειπαν Οτι Την Παρελαβαν Και Την Εστειλαν Στον Οτε Στισ 18/1..


Σημερα 4/3 Ακομα Περιμενω....
Μου Ειπανε Οτι Γινεται Αναβαθμιση Στουσ Κομβουσ Του Οτε (πριν Ενα Μηνα)
Εγω Ομωσ Ειχα Υπολιγοσει Οτι Χρειαζομαι Dsl 5 Μηνεσ (οσο Ειναι Και Το Πακετο)
Γιατι Μετα Φευγω Απο Το Σπιτι....ποιοσ Ευθυνεται Λοιπον Για Αυτο? Γιατι Να Πληρωνω Τσαμπα 1 Μηνα? <μεχρι Τωρα..) ,και Αν Αυτο Το Διαστημα Που Περιμενω Βγει Μια Καλυτερη Προσφορα? Εχω Εκνευριστει Πολυ Με Την Υποθεση...
Ξερει Καποιοσ Πωσ Μπορω Να Βρω Το Δικιο Μου? Και Που Μπορω Να Καταγγειλω Τουσ Υπευθυνουσ?

----------


## ahepa

Μπορείς να κάνεις επίσημη καταγκελία στην ΕΕΤΤ που είναι αρμόδια ανεξάρτητη αρχή. Στο www.eett.gr, υπάρχουν αρκετές καταγκελίες εναντίον της εν λόγω εταιρείας.

Πιστεύω όσο πιο πολλές γίνουν τότε η πίεση στην ΕΕΤΤ θα αυξηθει για να πάρει μέτρα εναντίον της εταιρείας και να μην μείνει απλά στα λόγια και στις υποδείξεις. Την αυστηρότητα της την έχει δείξει μέχρι τώρα μ΄νο στον ΟΤΕ με πρόστιμα που έχουν φτάσει και τα 600000euro, που στο κάτω κάτω από εμάς πάλι ο ΟΤΕ θα τα πάρει. Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή την αυστηρότητα της να τη δείξει και στις άλλες εταιρείες.

Πρέπει έστω και παραδειγματικά και κάποια άλλη εταιρεία να πληρώσει ένα σεβαστό ποσό, να γίνει γνωστό τόσο στον κόσμο ότι μπορεί να βρει το δικαίο του, αλλά κυρίως να πάρουν ένα μάθημα όλες οι εταιρείες ότι δεν γίνεται να μας βλέπουν απλά σαν ένα πορτοφόλι.

Αν θέλουν να δραστηριοποιούνται στον τηλεποικινωνιακό χώρο πρέπει να σέβονται τον καταναλωτή και να μην τον κάνουν μπαλάκι ό ένας στον άλλο λέγοντας πάντοτε πως οι άλλοι ευθύνονται για το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα, αυτό είναι η εύκολη λύση. Αν δεν μπορούν να είναι σωστοί ας το πάρουν απόφαση και να τα κλείσουν τα μικρομάγαζα τους.

----------


## kalamatiani

> Επίσημη απάντηση από CC της Vivodi:
> 
> 
> 
> Στο 1242 που μόλις κάλεσα, αίτηση δεν υπάρχει.
> 
> Τρίτη με το καλό θα γίνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη




Λογικό είναι να μην υπάρχει αίτηση στο 1242.
Θα πρέπει να καλέσεις στο 134 το οποίο είναι τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ.
ΜΗΝ ρίχνουμε το φταίξιμο στη vivodi αν δεν ειμαστε απόλυτα σίγουρα για κάτι.. :RTFM:

----------


## BaBiZ

> Λογικό είναι να μην υπάρχει αίτηση στο 1242.
> Θα πρέπει να καλέσεις στο 134 το οποίο είναι τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ.
> ΜΗΝ ρίχνουμε το φταίξιμο στη vivodi αν δεν ειμαστε απόλυτα σίγουρα για κάτι..


Φίλε μου, ούτε το 134 βλέπει την αίτησή μου

Φταίξιμο ακόμα δεν έχω ρίξει.

Περιμένω να επικοινωνήσει η Vivodi με το τμήμα "παρόχων" του ΟΤΕ και να μου απαντήσει 3 πραγματάκια... Πότε έλαβε ο ΟΤΕ την αίτηση, πότε την καταχώρησε στο σύστημά του και πότε με το καλό θα παραδώσει την γραμμή στην Vivodi για τα περαιτέρω... Ήδη όμως έχουμε ξεπεράσει τις 15 ημέρες για SharedLLU που αναφέρουν στο site τους - θα τους δώσω περιθώριο μέχρι τις 20 που μου είπαν τηλεφωνικά

p.s. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει μία αίτηση για οτιδήποτε κάτω από ένα νούμερο του ΟΤΕ και το σύστημά τους (Προμηθέας) να μην την βλέπει.-

----------


## kalamatiani

> Φίλε μου, ούτε το 134 βλέπει την αίτησή μου
> 
> Φταίξιμο ακόμα δεν έχω ρίξει.
> 
> Περιμένω να επικοινωνήσει η Vivodi με το τμήμα "παρόχων" του ΟΤΕ και να μου απαντήσει 3 πραγματάκια... Πότε έλαβε ο ΟΤΕ την αίτηση, πότε την καταχώρησε στο σύστημά του και πότε με το καλό θα παραδώσει την γραμμή στην Vivodi για τα περαιτέρω... Ήδη όμως έχουμε ξεπεράσει τις 15 ημέρες για SharedLLU που αναφέρουν στο site τους - θα τους δώσω περιθώριο μέχρι τις 20 που μου είπαν τηλεφωνικά
> 
> p.s. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει μία αίτηση για οτιδήποτε κάτω από ένα νούμερο του ΟΤΕ και το σύστημά τους (Προμηθέας) να μην την βλέπει.-




Κοίτα, απ' ότι γνωρίζω, ο ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπει τις αιτήσεις που είναι μέσω δικτύου Vivodi (shared-full llu) Όποιες γραμμές είναι μέσω ΟΤΕ τις καταχωρεί και δίνει πληροφορίες στους πελάτες και πάντα απο το 134. Και πληροφοριακά είναι 20 έργασιμες μέρες τουλάχιστον...
Καλή συνέχεια πάντως... :Thumbs up:

----------


## BaBiZ

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι έτσι όπως τα λές και ότι θα μου απαντήσουν πλέον από Τρίτη και μετά εγγράφως...

----------


## ahepa

> Λογικό είναι να μην υπάρχει αίτηση στο 1242.
> Θα πρέπει να καλέσεις στο 134 το οποίο είναι τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ.
> ΜΗΝ ρίχνουμε το φταίξιμο στη vivodi αν δεν ειμαστε απόλυτα σίγουρα για κάτι..


Από το 134 αρχικά και στην περίπτωση μου δεν μπορούσαν να δουν την αίτηση διακοπής που είχα ζητήσει από τη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi :Thumb down:  . Ενώ η εταιρεία (ο θεός να την κάνει εταιρεία, γιατί λειτουργεί με τη λογική του μικρομάγαζου) επέμενε πως είναι στον ΟΤΕ το όλο θέμα, τελικά από το 134 μου έδωσαν το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στη Θεσσαλονίκη οι οποιοί απλά με συνέδεαν με το αντίστοιχο τμήμα του ΟΤΕ που αναλαμβάνει τα θέματα των παρόχων.

Χρειάστηκε να τους κάνω φασαρία και μου έδωσαν το 1242 να επικοινωνώ. Για επιβεβαίωση πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 11888 (παλιό 131) και ζήτησα να μου δώσουν ένα τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ του τμήματος που αναλαμβάνει τις αιτήσεις για γραμμές ADSL των παρόχων, και πράγματι μου το επιβεβαίωσαν δίνοντας μου το ίδιο νούμερο.

Πάντως για όποιον τουλάχιστον ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει κατάργηση της γραμμής του, αν δει ότι ο πάροχος του αργεί (ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος), να ενημερώσω πως σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ έχει αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και μπορεί να κάνει κατευθείαν αίτηση στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που είναι η γραμμή του.

Για παραπάνω πληροφορίες το τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας με την ΕΕΤΤ είναι το 2106105049.

----------


## haris_led

Εγώ σήμερα κλείνω 21 εργάσιμες μέρες από τότε που υποτίθεται ότι πήρε ο οτε την αίτηση(3/2/2006), σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της βιβοντι.
Έχω κάνει αίτηση για full 512+dsl phone. Θα τους πάρω και θα τους πω τα εξής:
"Σήμερα κλείνω 21 εργάσιμες αναμονής, αν μέχρι και την παρασκευή δεν με έχετε πάρει τηλέφωνο για να έρθει ο τεχνικός, την Δευτέρα θα ζητήσω ακύρωση της αίτησης"

Κάτι το οποίο πιθανώς να κάνω την Δευτέρα αν όλα πάνε τόσο χάλια :Sad: 
Είμαι στο κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει και με το κέντρο η αναμονή, επίσης θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είμαι σε "καλό" κέντρο :Redface: 
Καλημέρα :Smile:

----------


## RIDERGr

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι νέο μέλος στο Φόρουμ, σαν μέλος τουλάχιστον μιας και τριγυρνώ πάρα πολύ καιρό διαβάζοντας ενδιαφέροντα πράματα και απόψεις. Είναι αλήθεια πως για τον Α ή Β λόγο η ενεργοποίηση ADSL από τη Vivodi Είτε φταίει αυτή είτε όχι είναι μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία.  Από τις 17/2 που έστειλα την αίτηση και 11 μέρες που την έχει ο ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπω φως ( για την ακρίβεια βλέπω αλλά αναβοσβήνει :P ). Φυσικά στο 134, 1242 κ.τ.λ. δεν ξέρουν δεν απαντούν, χαλιούνται που έκανα αίτηση στη Vivo και με πρήζουν για το Connex λες και δεν πληρώνω τα κέρατα μου ακόμα στον πΟΤΕ αλλά οκ τη δουλειά τους κάνουν και αυτοί. Τώρα τελευταία δεν μπορώ να μπω και στο 10.0.0.2 και χαλιέμαι ακόμα περισσότερο. Το καλό είναι πως πρόλαβα και έσωσα ρυθμίσεις που ήθελα (ANNEX_A, Disable Firewall κ.α.) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μου έχει κρατήσει ρυθμίσεις (παίζει και Reset ρυθμίσεων εφόσον δεν μου ανοίγει το Panel). Με αυτά τα λίγα (?!?!) τελειώνω το πρώτο μου πόστ. Τουλάχιστον από την ενεργοποίηση και μετά θα τα ξεχάσω όλα (έτσι λέω) και θα χαίρομαι τα 512/128 του Cube.
For the Record είμαι τεχνικός Η/Υ και η περιοχή μου είναι Τριανδρία Θεσσαλονίκης και επέλεξα σύνδεση Shared μιας και δεν υποστηρίζει η περιοχή μου Full Vivo  :Wink:

----------


## ghostrip

Αιτηση στις 1 Φλεβαρη - Γραμμη απο τον ΟΤΕ στις 17 - Προβληματα vivodi εως τις 24-25 - Παίζει απο 26 του μηνα. DSL Cube

----------


## RIDERGr

Καλημέρα. Μόλις έκανα τα καθιερωμένα μου τηλέφωνα στα 13880 και 1242. Απαντήσεις? Οι κλασικές φυσικά  :Smile:  

13880: -Δεν μας έχει ενημερώσει ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ για τη γραμμή- Ναι ναι φυσικά έχει σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ η αίτηση εδω και 11 μέρες.

1242: (με πιο ανθρώπινο ύφος που μπορεί και να μου φάνηκε σαν αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ τεχνικών  :Razz:   ) -κοιτάξτε η γραμμή σας δεν φαίνεται καν σαν αίτηση οπότε δυστυχώς μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να περιμένετε λίγες μέρες ακόμα- (ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ πρώτη φορά δεν χαλάστηκε κάποιος του ΟΤΕ που έκανα αίτηση στην Vivo) -σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ που καλέσατε- -ναι φυσικά μπορείτε να ξαναπάρετε όποτε θέλετε για πληροφορίες-

Αυτά  :Thinking:

----------


## BaBiZ

Από στιγμή σε στιγμή περιμένω την γραπτή απάντηση της Vivodi σε e-mail μου (από το Σάββατο 4/3) που τους ρώταγα 3 συγκεκριμένα πράγματα:
1. Πότε παρέλαβε την αίτηση ο ΟΤΕ
2. Πότε την πέρασε στο σύστημά του
3. Πότε υπολογίζει να έχει έτοιμο το καλώδιο για να το δώσει στην Vivodi
και ένα 4 τελικά που τους το ρώτησα σε άλλο e-mail: 
4. Ποιός είναι ο αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου που έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ στην Vivodi κατά την παραλλαβή της αίτησης. Εννοείτε ότι τους ζήτησα να καλέσουν το "τμήμα παρόχων" του ΟΤΕ με το οποίο εγώ δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω...

Το χρονικό περιθώριο που τους έχω δώσει για την απάντηση είναι μέχρι τις 15:00. Ήδη η καταγγελεία που θα φύγει στην ΕΕΤΤ κατά Vivodi και ΟΤΕ είναι έτοιμη για αποστολή στα drafts μου, μαζί με όλα (όσα) email έχω ανταλάξει με την Vivodi. 

Το κορυφαίο είναι ότι μου τηλεφώνησαν στις 13:30, μετά από τηλέφωνο που τους έκανα εγώ το πρωί σχετικά με το mail και μου είπαν ότι "το παιδί ( :Razz: ) που διαβάζει και απαντάει στα e-mail είναι σε meeting, η αίτηση σας είναι στον ΟΤΕ και είναι σε αναμονή (- η μόνη απάντηση που έχω πάρει από Vivodi)"  :Thumbs up: 

Να παραδεχτώ όμως ότι η Vivodi μου απάντησε στα mail, ενώ από τον ΟΤΕ δεν είχα καμία απάντηση...


21 εργάσιμες and counting...

----------


## RIDERGr

Στο CostumerService έστειλες τα Mail?

----------


## BaBiZ

Ναι στο customerservice@vivodi.gr

----------


## BaBiZ

15:22 έφυγε το e-mail με την καταγγελία εναντίων ΟΤΕ και Vivodi στο katanalotes@eett.gr

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγώ ρε παιδιά έκανα αίτηση στις 31\1 και την επόμενη η αίτηση εστάλει στον ΟΤΕ!!
Με παίρνει η Vivo τη περασμένη Τετάρτη και με πληροφορεί ότι ξέμεινε από πόρτες -περιοχή Κάτω Πατήσια διπλα στις γραμμές του τραίνου- και επομένως θα με βάλει μέσω ΑΡΥΣ!
Παίρνω σήμερα το 13880 και μου είπαν ότι χρειάστηκε να ξαναστείλουν αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ και ότι εξαρτάται από αυτόν πλέον... :Thumb down:  
Είχε κανείς καμιά παρόμοια εμπαιρία; :Wink:  
Βασικά θα με ενδιέφερε πόσο χρόνο έκανε ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## ahepa

> 4. Ποιός είναι ο αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου που έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ στην Vivodi κατά την παραλλαβή της αίτησης.


Σου έδωσαν τον άριθμό πρωτοκόλλου; Γιατί εγώ όταν τους έκανα αίτηση διακοπής της σύνδεσης και διαπίστοσα ότι διέκοψαν το λογαριασμό, αλλά όχι τη γραμμή ζήτησα να μου δώσουν τον Αρ. Πρ. που τους έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ για την αίτηση, αλλά η απάντηση που μου έδωσαν ήταν ότι δεν έχουν λάβει από τον ΟΤΕ Αρ. Πρ.

Από τον ΟΤΕ είπαν ότι δεν είχαν αίτηση της εταιρείας για διακοπή της γραμμής, διαφορετικά θα είχαν να μου δώσουν Αρ. Πρ. Τελικά μπαλάκι ο ένας στον άλλον. 

Επειδή έλαβα ξανά λογαριασμό από τη  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:  που ως πληρωτέο ποσό ήταν διαφορετικό από αυτό που περίμενα, αφού έχει διακοπεί η γραμμή και τους είχα στείλει τα χρήματα για το πάγιο+router, περίμενα μόνο το τέλος ενεργοποίησης που δεν μου είχαν χρεώσει, έστειλα με FAX το λογαριασμό στην ΕΕΤΤ και σήμερα τους πήρα τηλέφωνο. Η απάντηση τους (ΕΕΤΤ) ήταν ότι περιμένουν απο  :Thumb down:  Vivodi  :Thumb down:  να δώσουν εξηγήσεις και επειδή δεν έχουν προσωπικό και πνήγονται θα πάρει κάποιο καιρό.

----------


## BaBiZ

Όχι, αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου 2 φορές που τον έχω ζητήσει δεν τον έχουν δώσει διοτί όπως λένε είναι ενδοεταιρικά θέματα και κάτι άλλο για την προστασία των καταναλωτών. Βγάλε άκρη μετα :P

----------


## Gr1s0s

Παιδιά άσχημα τα νέα :Sad:  
Με πληροφόρησαν από 1242 ότι θα χρειαστεί να σκάψουν για να μου περάσουν χαλκό και ότι μπορεί να πάρει κανα μήνα :Mad:  
ΜΑ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!!!!
Και ρωτώ εγώ αξίζει να περιμένω ή να κάνω ακύρωση αίτησης και να πάω μέσω ΟΤΕ;
Μιλάμε για 512 μέσω ΑΡΥΣ!!

----------


## RIDERGr

Και να κάνεις ακύρωση φίλε μου εφόσον χρειάζεται να σκάψουν για αυτή τη σύνδεση που είναι μέσω ΑΡΥΣ (=ΟΤΕ) για οποιαδήποτε DSL σύνδεση θα χρειαστεί να σκάψουν. Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

> Και να κάνεις ακύρωση φίλε μου εφόσον χρειάζεται να σκάψουν για αυτή τη σύνδεση που είναι μέσω ΑΡΥΣ (=ΟΤΕ) για οποιαδήποτε DSL σύνδεση θα χρειαστεί να σκάψουν. Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος


Όχι γιατί αν έχει ήδη τηλέφωνο του Οτέ έχει ήδη χάλκινο ζεύγος.
Απλά δεν υπάρχει άλλο διαθέσιμο/κενό και αναγκαστικά θα περιμένει νασκάψουν και να περάσουν νέο καλώδιο.

----------


## RIDERGr

Ε και μέσα απο το ζεύγος που υπάρχει δεν μπορεί να δοθεί η γραμή DSL του ΟΤΕ που απλά θα είναι στα χαρτιά της Vivo? Μάλιστα.. αν και Τεχνικός Η/Υ απο δύκτια δεν ξέρω και πολλά  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Στο Full LLU μπαίνει καινούρια αφόρτιστη γραμμή και συνδέεται στο Dslam της Vivodi.
Στο shared γίνεται αυτό που λες.

----------


## RIDERGr

nnn: Ο Gr1s0s αν δεν κάνω λάθος μιλάει για Shared δηλαδή Vivo μέσω ΟΤΕ. Το συμπέρασμα?

----------


## nikgl

> nnn: Ο Gr1s0s αν δεν κάνω λάθος μιλάει για Shared δηλαδή Vivo μέσω ΟΤΕ. Το συμπέρασμα?


shared = DSLAM vivodi :Clap:

----------


## RIDERGr

Ναι ντε, άλλο δεν κατάλαβα, δεν μπορεί να έχει γραμμή DSL ενεργοποιημένη απο OTE με τα υπάρχοντα καλώδια και απλά ο λογαριασμός να είναι Vivo? Τσάμπα σκάψιμο μου φαίνεται

----------


## RIDERGr

Λοιπόν μετά απο ( το καθιερωμένο θυμίζω ) τηλεφώνημα στο 13880, μου είπαν πως αν πάρω απο τις 9:00 - 16:00 μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με τον ΟΤΕ απο τα γραφεία και να δούν σε ποιό στάδιο είναι η αίτηση. Το έχει επιχειρήσει κανείς και αν ναι έμαθε τίποτα ή... Τα κλασικά?

----------


## kokos_13

> Λοιπόν μετά απο ( το καθιερωμένο θυμίζω ) τηλεφώνημα στο 13880, μου είπαν πως αν πάρω απο τις 9:00 - 16:00 μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με τον ΟΤΕ απο τα γραφεία και να δούν σε ποιό στάδιο είναι η αίτηση. Το έχει επιχειρήσει κανείς και αν ναι έμαθε τίποτα ή... Τα κλασικά?


το είχα επιχειρήσει και εγώ αλλά δεν ενημερώθηκα ποτέ...

----------


## RIDERGr

Πολύ ωραία !!!  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

Το 1242 βλέπει και τις αιτήσεις για shared ή full της Vivodi;

----------


## Damien13

- 4-1-2006: Αγορα Cube
- 13-1-2006: Παραλαβη αιτησης απο vivodi
- 7-3-2006: Παραδοση γραμμης απο πΟΤΕ
- 10-3-2006: Μικτονομηση

Η γραμμη ως και τωρα που γραφω αυτες τις γραμμες δεν συγχρονιζει (το DSL Link αναβοσβηνει) ενω το Microcom (το router δλδ) το δοκιμασα σε φιλο μου με DSL γραμμη και συγχρονιζε κανονικα. 
Ε, τους ριχνεις ενα χεσιμο αυριο ή δε τους ριχνεις;;;!!! :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## RIDERGr

Τους ρίχνεις τους ρίχνεις...  :Smile:  Τι να πω, δεκαπενταύγουστο πάντος θα εχω Standar DSL :P

----------


## koropi

Εχω κανει αιτηση εδω και 10 μερες για προσβαση ADSL vivodi μεσω ΑΡΥΣ(ενα username και ενα password ουσιαστικα) ελεος δηλαδη και τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου λενε ειναι θεμα των τεχνικων. Θελουν δηλαδη 10 μερες + για να φτειαξουν 1 καινουργιο account :S τι να πεις.

----------


## Ice-Blade

> Εχω κανει αιτηση εδω και 10 μερες για προσβαση ADSL vivodi μεσω ΑΡΥΣ(ενα username και ενα password ουσιαστικα) ελεος δηλαδη και τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου λενε ειναι θεμα των τεχνικων. Θελουν δηλαδη 10 μερες + για να φτειαξουν 1 καινουργιο account :S τι να πεις.


Απαράδεκτοι. ΣΤη forthnet το πήρα σε 1 ώρα!

----------


## frapes_drinker

30 Ιανουαρίου: Αγορά DSL Cube από πλαίσιο
1 Φεβρουαρίου: Αποστολή αίτησης ενεργοποίησης προς τη vivodi
8 Μαρτίου: Ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της σύνδεσης

Ένας μήνας και κάτι... Σημαντική καθυστέρηση, αλλά ένας φίλος μου που έκανε αίτηση πριν από μένα ακόμα περιμένει...

----------


## lewton

> 30 Ιανουαρίου: Αγορά DSL Cube από πλαίσιο
> 1 Φεβρουαρίου: Αποστολή αίτησης ενεργοποίησης προς τη vivodi
> 8 Μαρτίου: Ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της σύνδεσης
> 
> Ένας μήνας και κάτι... Σημαντική καθυστέρηση, αλλά ένας φίλος μου που έκανε αίτηση πριν από μένα ακόμα περιμένει...


Mπορείς να πεις τη τύπο πρόσβασης επέλεξες;

----------


## No-Name

Mάλλον θα είσαι με llu φίλε γιαυτό έκανε τόσο καιρό.Σωστά?

----------


## frapes_drinker

Όταν έκανα την αίτηση έμαθα ότι η γραμμή μου μπορούσε να εξυπηρετηθεί από DSLAM της vivodi στη Δάφνη (μένω Μπραχάμι). Αυτό δεν είναι το shared LLU?

----------


## No-Name

Εφόσον κράτησες και την τηλεφωνία από ΟΤΕ είναι shared.Μου φαίνεται πολυ κουλό να κάνουν στις llu 1 μήνα +.... για ενεργοποίηση ενώ στις ΑΡΥΣ η γραμμή είναι ενεργή πολύ πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## RIDERGr

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Σήμερα Αισθάνομαι τυχερός και εξηγούμαι αμέσως. Το πρωί ξύπνησα με πυρετό, συνήθως φάρμακα δεν παίρνω αλλά λόγο κάποιων ανηλημένων υποχρεώσεων μου σκέφτηκα πως θα ήταν καλό να πάρω 2 πονστάν. τελειώνοντας τις δουλειές μου γυρίζω σπίτι και κάνω το καθιερωμένο τηλεφώνημα στο 13880.. Πονστάν + Παπαρίζου = Τσάμπα μαστούρα (ξέρουν όσοι το δοκίμασαν) οπότε ήμουν στα πρόθυρα του ύπνου όταν μου απάντησαν.. Πολύυυυ καλό αυτό.. Γιατί καλό? Ε τι γιατί ρε παιδιά, γιατί ο πΟΤΕ έκανε ακύρωση στην αίτηση μου (το Σάββατο κιόλας). Γιατί έκανε ακύρωση παρακαλώ? Λόγω λάθους επωνυμίας ΜΑΛΛΟΝ μου λένε... Τι σημαίνει λάθος ρε παιδιά? μια χαρά ήταν όλα τα στοιχεία και μάλιστα με πήρατε τηλ πριν 20 μέρες να επιβεβαιώσω σε υπογεγραμμένο φύλλο ότι είμαι αυτός που είμαι και ότι έχω κάνει αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ εγώ προσωπικά πριν ενάμιση μήνα ο λογαριασμός τηλεφώνου να έρχεται στο όνομα μου.. Όλα αυτά μέσω Fax και μη εξουσιοδοτημένα, λες και χρειάστηκαν δηλαδή... Τι να σας πω θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας το τεχνικό τμήμα.. Ε σε αυτή τη -γνωστή για πολλούς- ατάκα ενήργησαν τα πονστάν, το άσμα της Έλενας μου έφερε στο μυαλό το When the Crowds Are Gone των Savatage (παρενέργειες) και γλύτωσα το εγκεφαλικό... Σίγουρα? Ρωτάω. Φυσικά σήμερα κιόλας μου λέει όλο σιγουριά. Δηλαδή τώρα τι θα γίνει? Πρέπει να στείλω εκ νέου στοιχεία? Όχι μου λέει θα τα ξαναστείλουμε στον ΟΤΕ εμείς.. ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ??? Όχι φυσικά, αυτό είναι άλλο θα γίνει γρήγορα.. και ρε παιδιά αφού μου λέτε για ακύρωση λόγο λάθους στοιχείων δεν θα ξαναγίνει ακύρωση αν ξαναστείλετε τα ίδια? Μήπως στείλατε κάτι λάθος? Δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω... Θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας το τεχνικό τμήμα... 

Ελπίζω οι παρενέργειες από τα φάρμακα να κρατήσουν μέχρι τότε και η εξήγηση που θα πάρω να μη με ωθήσει σε πιο βαριά φάρμακα :S

----------


## stamdd

Εγω παιδια βρισκομαι στην Κερκυρα(κέντρο), πριν κανα μηνα πήρα νεο σταθερο τηλεφωνο ΟΤΕ, και 27/2/06 εστειλα την αιτηση ενεργοποιησης στη Vivodi (DSL Cube 512, προσφορα 3+2 μηνες).
Κατα τις 9/3 που πηρα στο 13880 μου ειπαν οτι βρισκεται στον ΟΤΕ η αιτηση και περιμενουμε.
Τι αλλο χρειαζεται να κανω? Επειδη ειμαι και ασχετος απο Dsl, πως μπορω να μαθω αν εχω Shared or Full LLU ή DSLAM OTE??? Να παρω τηλ και στον ΟΤΕ??

----------


## RIDERGr

Τελικά πήρα ΕΓΩ το τεχνικό τμήμα και (μετά απο κάνα 20λεπτο αναμονής) μου είπαν πως (ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗΣ) όντος υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα στοιχεία αλλά..... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ που ασχολούνται με το συγγεκριμένο πρόβλημα και πως θα με πάρουν (είμαι σίγουρος) αύριο απο το αρμόδιο τμήμα να μου πούν τι θα χρειαστεί να γίνει... Ε ρε γλέντια....

----------


## uhu

Ανακεφαλαίωση της δικής μου εμπειρίας!
06/01/2006 κατάθεση αίτησης dslcube στα γραφεία της βιβο.
Τηλέφωνα, φαξ , e-mail, καταγγελίες  στα οποια η δεν μου απαντούσαν καθόλου ή μου έλεγαν δεν ξέρουμε δεν έχουμε ενημέρωση απο οτε.
03/03/2006 μου τηλεφωνουν οι ιδιοι και μου λένε οτι την τρίτη 7/03 θα παραλάβουν την γραμμή και 9/3 θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για τους κωδικούς
Το τηλέφωνο έγινε με σχετική καθυστέρηση...με πήραν λοιπόν σήμερα και μου είπαν οτι η γραμμή θα είναι έτοιμη το απόγευμα...
3 μήνες και κάτι λοιπον.. :Worthy:  
Να προσθέσω οτι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μου είχαν πεί οτι θα προσπαθήσουν να μου δώσουν ένα "δώρο" για την καθυστέριση..Σήμερα βέβαια είπαν οτι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα   :Evil:

----------


## ViceSquad

Επειδή και εγώ μετράω ήδη σχεδόν 2 μήνες και επειδή προβλέπω να φτάνω τους 3 μήνες, σκέφτομαι να το ακυρώσω τελείως και να πάρω τα λεφτά μου πίσω.
Τη σύνδεση την χρειαζόμουν από Φλεβάρη μέχρι Ιούνιο και όχι από Πάσχα (που θα λείπω) μέχρι Σεπτέμβρη (Ιούλιο, Αύγουστο, Σεπτέμβρη πάλι θα λείπω).
Ξέρει κανείς αν η Vivodi έχει επιστρέψει σε άλλες περιπτώσεις χρήματα πίσω;

----------


## NLS

ξέρω το τελείως αντίθετο... ότι ακόμα και αν προσπαθήσεις να ακυρώσεις, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ακυρωθείς και να αρχίσεις τελικά να χρεώνεσαι... κανονικά (!)

το έχει πάθει φίλος μου

----------


## RIDERGr

NAI NAI NAI!! Εντάξει ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν έχω DSL αλλά με ΠΗΡΑΝΕ τηλ. κάτι είναι και αυτό.. Η μ@λ@κία είναι του ΟΤΕ... Τον οποίο έχω ενημερώσει όπως έγραψα και πιο πρίν οτι ο λογαριασμός θα έρχεται στο όνομα μου (πρίν ενα μήνα +++ έγινε αυτό) και μου είπαν πως ο επόμενος λογαριαμός (όπου νάναι δηλαδη) θα έρθει κανονικά στο όνομα μου. Που είναι η μ@λ@κία σε όλο αυτό? Οι βάσεις του δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί ΑΚΟΜΑ και έχουν το όνομα της μάνας μου, οπότε... Λαθος επωνυμία

----------


## ahepa

Η μόνη λύση είναι μαζικές καταγγελίες προς την ΕΕΤΤ εναντίον της  :Thumb down:  Vivodi :Thumb down:   ώστε να ενημερωθεί για τις βλακίες και το μπάχαλο της εν λόγω εταιρείας.

Να ασκυθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο πίεση στην ΕΕΤΤ ώστε τελικά να αναγκαστεί να πάαρει μέτρα.

----------


## RIDERGr

Προς το παρόν δε φαίνεται στην περίπτωσή μου να φταίει η Vivodi μιας και την αίτηση πάνω στην 4η μέρα απο τότε που την πήρε την είχε ο ΟΤΕ (μεσολάβησε ΚΑΙ Σ/Κ). απο κεί και πέρα χτές την ενημέρωσαν απο τον ΟΤΕ μετά απο 15 μέρες (11 εργάσημες) όπως υπολογίζω πρόχειρα οτι δεν έγινε δεκτή η αίτηση λόγο λάθους (Σκ@τ@ στα μούτρα τους) επωνυμίας....

----------


## NLS

ναι αυτό πήγα να πω και εγώ

μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί ahepa

κάνείς δεν θέλει λαμόγια, αλλά από την άλλη πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε αν θέλουμε την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία (και τα μωρουδιακά της προβλήματα μέχρι να στρώσει ή να μην τα καταφέρει) ή όχι και να τρώμε στην μάπα κάποιους που είναι στο σβέρκο μας ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ

οκ μπορούμαστε να είμαστε "μικροί μπαμπούλες" (γιατί μεγάλοι, μη γελιέσαι, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε) πολλές φορές, αλλά τελικά πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε αν χάνουμε (εμείς οι ίδιοι) ή όχι με το να το κάνουμε αυτό

ναι θα τρίξεις τα δόντια, ναι θα φύγεις αν κάτι δεν πάει όπως περίμενες (αλλά ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ότι αλλού θα πάει όπως περίμενες), ναι θα διεκδικήσεις το δίκιο σου και με άλλα μέσα αν νομίζεις ότι έτσι θα καταφέρεις κάτι (που να έχει νόημα) ...αλλά πρέπει και εμείς να μετράμε το αν κάτι αρνητικό δικαιολογείται τελικά (μην ξεχνάς και αυτοί και κάθε "αυτοί" πολεμάν έναν δινόσαυρο), ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο μεν, αλλά αν φτάνει να γίνει "ένας βλαμένος κομπλεξικός" (δεν βρίζω εσένα τώρα ε), ούτε ο ίδιος κερδίζει, ούτε η εταιρία βελτιώνεται, ούτε και το όλο σύστημα βελτιώνεται...

----------


## stamdd

> Εγω παιδια βρισκομαι στην Κερκυρα(κέντρο), πριν κανα μηνα πήρα νεο σταθερο τηλεφωνο ΟΤΕ, και 27/2/06 εστειλα την αιτηση ενεργοποιησης στη Vivodi (DSL Cube 512, προσφορα 3+2 μηνες).
> Κατα τις 9/3 που πηρα στο 13880 μου ειπαν οτι βρισκεται στον ΟΤΕ η αιτηση και περιμενουμε.
> Τι αλλο χρειαζεται να κανω? Επειδη ειμαι και ασχετος απο Dsl, πως μπορω να μαθω αν εχω Shared or Full LLU ή DSLAM OTE??? Να παρω τηλ και στον ΟΤΕ??


Τελικα παιδια το mail μου ηταν γουρικο!! Σημερα 14/3/06 μου δωσαν και τους κωδικους οποτε συνδεομαι πλεον κανονικα και κατεβαζω με 45Κ/sec  περιπου!! Μεσα σε 14 μερες εγινε η ενεργοποιηση-συνδεση, οπως ειχανε πει εξαλλου!! Μπραβο στην Vivodi!!

----------


## RIDERGr

Ετσι.. Μακάρι να συνεχίσει να βελτιώνεται!!

----------


## ahepa

> Προς το παρόν δε φαίνεται στην περίπτωσή μου να φταίει η Vivodi μιας και την αίτηση πάνω στην 4η μέρα απο τότε που την πήρε την είχε ο ΟΤΕ (μεσολάβησε ΚΑΙ Σ/Κ). απο κεί και πέρα χτές την ενημέρωσαν απο τον ΟΤΕ μετά απο 15 μέρες (11 εργάσημες) όπως υπολογίζω πρόχειρα οτι δεν έγινε δεκτή η αίτηση λόγο λάθους (Σκ@τ@ στα μούτρα τους) επωνυμίας....


Προφανώς τα στοιχεία σου τα έδωσες στη Vivodi σωστά, το ερώτημα είναι από τη Vivodi προς τον ΟΤΕ πήγαν σωστά ή τα έστειλε λάθος. Προσωπικά εκτός από όλα τα άλλα προβλήματα που είχα με τη Vivodi είχα και το θέμα ότι το επίθετο μου το είχαν σκοτώσει και ας τους είχα ενημερώσει να το διορθώσουν, οι λογαριασμοί που μου έστελναν ήταν με σκοτωμένο επίθετο.

Μπάχαλο το μικρομάγαζο τους

----------


## ahepa

> ναι αυτό πήγα να πω και εγώ
> 
> μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί ahepa


Όταν στο site τους για ηλεκτρονική παρακολούθηση του λογαριασμού σου δεις ότι έχουν χρεωμένους 3 λογαριασμούς πες μου. Όταν σου έρθει φουσκωμένος λογαριασμός πες μου. Όταν σου στείλουν λάθος συσκευή όχι μία αλλά δύο φορές πες μου. 

Και όλα αυτά όταν πρώτα τους έχεις ενημερώσει και βλέπεις ότι δεν κάνουν διορθώσεις πες μου.





> κάνείς δεν θέλει λαμόγια, αλλά από την άλλη πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε αν θέλουμε την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία (και τα μωρουδιακά της προβλήματα μέχρι να στρώσει ή να μην τα καταφέρει) ή όχι και να τρώμε στην μάπα κάποιους που είναι στο σβέρκο μας ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ
> 
> οκ μπορούμαστε να είμαστε "μικροί μπαμπούλες" (γιατί μεγάλοι, μη γελιέσαι, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε) πολλές φορές, αλλά τελικά πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε αν χάνουμε (εμείς οι ίδιοι) ή όχι με το να το κάνουμε αυτό
> 
> ναι θα τρίξεις τα δόντια, ναι θα φύγεις αν κάτι δεν πάει όπως περίμενες (αλλά ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ότι αλλού θα πάει όπως περίμενες), ναι θα διεκδικήσεις το δίκιο σου και με άλλα μέσα αν νομίζεις ότι έτσι θα καταφέρεις κάτι (που να έχει νόημα) ...αλλά πρέπει και εμείς να μετράμε το αν κάτι αρνητικό δικαιολογείται τελικά (μην ξεχνάς και αυτοί και κάθε "αυτοί" πολεμάν έναν δινόσαυρο), ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο μεν, αλλά αν φτάνει να γίνει "ένας βλαμένος κομπλεξικός" (δεν βρίζω εσένα τώρα ε), ούτε ο ίδιος κερδίζει, ούτε η εταιρία βελτιώνεται, ούτε και το όλο σύστημα βελτιώνεται...


Και δε νομίζω είναι το θέμα ότι γινόμαστε μπαμπούλες, απλά όπως οι εταιρείες όταν δεν πληρώνεις τις οφειλές σου στην ώρα τους προβαίνουν σε μέτρα το ίδιο ΠΡΕΠΕΙ και ΟΦΕΙΛΟΥΜΕ να κάνουμε και εμείς.

Και νομίζω ότι είναι άλοθη να λέμε ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία με τα μωρουδιακά της προβλήματα, καμία τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρεία δεν ανακαλύπτει τον τροχό, δεν εφαρμόζει νέες τεχνολογίες. Η τεχνογνωσία υπάρχει και ζητούνται να την εφαρμόσουν, αν τώρα οι τεχνικοί τους δεν έχουν τις γνώσεις, τότε αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα και όχι δικό μας. Όσο για το λογιστήριο της εταιρείας δεν έχω να πω τίποτε, προφανώς σε αυτόν τον τομέα υπάρχει ΑΠΕΙΡΗ γνώση.

Μία εταιρεία πρώτα οργανώνεται, στελεχόνεται και μετά αρχίζει να λειτουργεί. πχ ένα μαγαζί πρώτα έχει το εμπόρευμα και το χώρο να το αποθυκεύσει, λογιστήριο κλπ και μετά πάει να πουλήσει.

----------


## NLS

δεν έχεις άδικο
δεν μιλάω να είναι όλα *ώλος... αλλά μικρολάθη ή προβλήματα που έχουν σχέση με ΑΛΛΟΥΣ φορείς, ας τα ξεχνάμε (αν θέλουμε να γίνει και η δουλειά μας)

αν το πράγμα είναι πιο "χοντρό" άλλο θέμα

----------


## RIDERGr

ahepa φίλε μου τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωσή μου το όνομα και το επώνυμο μου είναι ολόσωστα και το επίθετο μάλιστα με 2 λ όπως δηλαδή κανονηκά γράφεται και οχι Καβαλάρης όπως με είχαν ακόμα και στο στρατό καταχωρημένο (επίσημα έγγραφα πφφφ...). Απο κεί και πέρα με πήραν τηλέφωνο απο Vivo να τους επιβεβαιώσω τα στοιχεία που μου λέγαν, τα βρήκα ολα άριστα και απλά τους είπα για καλό και για κακό το όνομα στο οποίο ήταν δηλωμένη η γραμμή μέχρι και πρίν απο 40 μέρες  :Smile:  Το θέμα απο δω και πέρα πιστεύω είναι να δω απο τότε που θα μου ενεργοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ τη γραμμή, σε πόσο καιρό θα μου πούν τους κωδικούς...  Οχι οτι προσωπικά με καίει μιας και απο Demo βρίσκεις για να σερφάρεις μέχρι και κάνα χρόνο σύνολο (  :Razz:  ) αλλά είναι και αυτό μεγάλο θέμα αξιοπιστίας.. Αυτά και peace  :Smile:

----------


## BaBiZ

Αγορά DSL Cube: 28/1/2006 από το site του Πλαισίου
Παραλαβή DSL Cube: 2/2/2006
Αποστολή Εγγράφων: 3/2/2006
Παραλαβή εγγράφων από Vivodi: 7/2/2006
Παραλαβή αίτησης από ΟΤΕ: 10/2/2006
Μεικτονόμηση (το σκότωσα?): 15/3/2006
Παραλαβή Κωδικών από Vivodi: 16/3/2006 (σήμερα)
Εργάσιμες μέρες αναμονής (από παραλαβή αίτησης από Vivodi): 26

Αλλά... ο ΟΤΕ έχει φροντίσει από την Παρασκευή (10/3) το βράδυ να μην έχω τηλέφωνο! Και έκλεισε χτες (ημέρα απεργίας) την βλάβη στις 8:07 το πρωί με λόγο "Δεν σας βρήκαμε" - ενώ μέχρι τις 9 που έφυγα, κανένας ΟΤΕτζής δεν είχε έρθει  :Mad: . Τους έχω ετοιμάσει ήδη την καταγγελία...

Αν με το καλό φτιαχτεί το τηλ αύριο θα δούμε και αν παίζει η DSL!

----------


## komet

Έτσι σαν ημερολόγιο. Σήμερα 16-3-06 στις 15:30 έφυγε με speedex η αίτησή μου (για shared 1024) στη ViVoDi. Περιοχή Α. Παρασκευή ΑΤΤ. (η περιοχή καλύπτεται απόλυτα). Για να δούμε  :Whistle:

----------


## BaBiZ

Καλημέρα σας!
Τηλέφωνο δεν έχω ακόμα, αλλά η DSL παίζει μία χαρα  :Thinking:  
Ανάθεμα τι έχουν κάνει εκεί στον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## RIDERGr

VoIP  :Smile:   :Razz:

----------


## BaBiZ

> VoIP


buster

μία χαρά έπαιξε χτες

----------


## haris_led

Ρε παιδιά τι να κάνω έχω βαρεθεί να περιμένω την vivodi  :Sad: 
Από τις 3/2 έχουν περάσει 29 εργάσιμες και τουλάχιστον 1,5 μήνας αναμονής :Mad: 
Τους παίρνω κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνο, στέλνουν ενημέρωση, και ποτέ δεν απαντάει κανείς :Crying: 

Στον οτε δεν θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω γιατί από ότι ακούω γίνεται της πόπης στο dslam ζωγράφου :Sad: 
Πως θα μιλήσω με το τεχνικό τμήμα για να τους πω τον πόνο μου?? :Crying: 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## RIDERGr

Με το τεχνικό τμήμα μιλάς αν πατήσεις το 4 και περιμένεισ 3-4 ώρες (  :Razz:  ) όταν πέρνεις τηλ.  :Smile:

----------


## nikolinos

1 ερωτηση.Ειναι λογικο που μετα απο 2 βδομαδες αναμονη μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ουτε απο ΟΤΕ στη Ν.Ιωνια ενω πριν 4μερες υπηρχε?Ισχυει δλδ?Εχει κανεις πληροφοριες ή ξερει που μορω να βρω?

Υ.Γ:1 χρονο ειχα dsl.Τι ηθελα να μετακομισω?Δεν αντεχω αλλο!

----------


## NLS

εγώ έχω στείλει προκαταβολικά mail στον ΕΕΤΤ για να μάθω τι χρόνους πρέπει να έχουμε τελικά και τι δικαιώματα έχουμε όταν δεν τους έχουμε

----------


## RIDERGr

NLS Ενημέρωσε μας για την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ μόλις την πάρεις οκ?  :Smile:

----------


## NLS

προφανώς εννοείς ΑΝ την πάρω

φυσικά θα ενημερώσω ΑΝ την πάρω

----------


## edil_sa

ενεργοποιηση αρχικής γραμμής απο Βιβο(ΑΡΥΣ) 512/128 11 μέρες,
στν αναβάθμηση που έκανα προχτές Βιβο(ΑΡΥΣ) 1024/256 5 μέρες...

----------


## billys

21/03/2006 Κατάθεση αίτησης Shared LLU στα γραφεία της βιβο........ :Thinking:

----------


## NLS

> 21/03/2006 Κατάθεση αίτησης Shared LLU στα γραφεία της βιβο........


μια και ήσουν από κοντά, συζητήσατε καθόλου το θέμα των χρόνων ή ότι σχετικό;

----------


## billys

> μια και ήσουν από κοντά, συζητήσατε καθόλου το θέμα των χρόνων ή ότι σχετικό;


 Από 20 μέρες μέχρι 1 μήνα μου είπαν...... ελπίζω να προλάβω μέχρι το Πάσχα, άγιες μέρες έρχονται..... μήπως βάλει και ο καλός θεούλης το χέρι του...

----------


## haris_led

> Από 20 μέρες μέχρι 1 μήνα μου είπαν...... ελπίζω να προλάβω μέχρι το Πάσχα, άγιες μέρες έρχονται..... μήπως βάλει και ο καλός θεούλης το χέρι του...


Καημενούλη....
Σε λυπάμαι :Razz:  Εγώ περίμενα 1,5 μήνα και τίποτα, μέχρι που την ακύρωσα :Smile:

----------


## billys

> Καημενούλη....
> Σε λυπάμαι Εγώ περίμενα 1,5 μήνα και τίποτα, μέχρι που την ακύρωσα


 Σου είπαν την αιτία της καθυστέρησης από vivo? ....γιατί και εγώ στο Κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων του ΟΤΕ είμαι.

----------


## haris_led

> Σου είπαν την αιτία της καθυστέρησης από vivo? ....γιατί και εγώ στο Κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων του ΟΤΕ είμαι.


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
Τώρα μιλάμε γέλασα λίγο, και εγώ στο κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων είμαι και μου έλεγαν το γνωστο και τετριμένο "περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ".
Μπορεί να μην το ξέρεις, και γι αυτό θα ήθελα να στο πω, ΜΟΝΟ στο κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων προς το παρόν, παρέχει η τελλάς full llu από το δικό της δίκτυο με τιμές 36€ για 1 mbit και 47,5€ για 2 mbit και υπόσχονται 12 εργάσιμες αναμονής το αργότερο. Το κακό είναι ότι είναι 12μηνο το συμβόλαιο. Δε στο λέω για να ακυρώσεις αυτή τη στιγμή την βιβόντι, αλλά άμα στον μήνα βαρεθείς, να το έχεις υπόψιν σου :Razz:

----------


## nikgl

Όσο χρόνο θέλει h vivodi τόσο και η tellas. Υπόψιν ότι η tellas δεν παρέχει τηλεφωνία τύπου dslphone οπότε αν βάλεις θα έχει ένα σκέτο Inernet με τη δυνατότητα να τα σκάσεις για να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό voip για τηλεφωνία και αριθμοδότηση υπερατλαντική!

----------


## billys

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
> Τώρα μιλάμε γέλασα λίγο, και εγώ στο κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων είμαι και μου έλεγαν το γνωστο και τετριμένο "περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ".
> Μπορεί να μην το ξέρεις, και γι αυτό θα ήθελα να στο πω, ΜΟΝΟ στο κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων προς το παρόν, παρέχει η τελλάς full llu από το δικό της δίκτυο με τιμές 36€ για 1 mbit και 47,5€ για 2 mbit και υπόσχονται 12 εργάσιμες αναμονής το αργότερο. Το κακό είναι ότι είναι 12μηνο το συμβόλαιο. Δε στο λέω για να ακυρώσεις αυτή τη στιγμή την βιβόντι, αλλά άμα στον μήνα βαρεθείς, να το έχεις υπόψιν σου


 Ναι το ξέρω αυτό για την TELLAS αλλά δεν ήθελα να κάνω 12μηνο συμβόλαιο.....Παντός αν βάλεις LLU Tellas να μας πεις εντυπώσεις για χρόνους ενεργοποίησης και ποιότητα υπηρεσίας ώστε σε περίπτωση που ατυχήσω με την Vivo  να στραφώ και εγώ προς τα εκεί, μια και για ΟΤΕ δεν το συζητάω πλέον αφού έχω φαει τις απίστευτες πίκρες... :One thumb up: 

Ps: Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για full LLU  αλλά για Shared LLU δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κανα ρόλο στο χρόνο ενεργοποίησης

----------


## NLS

δεν βάζει γραμμή δική της η tellas, του ΟΤΕ είναι

και όχι δεν παίρνει τόσο χρόνο

----------


## kalamatiani

Παιδάκια για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε!

Γραμμές καθαρά εκτός του οτε -δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς- βάζει μόνο η vivodi.
Όλες οι άλλες, απλά χρησημοποιούν ή αγοράζουν την ήδη υπάρχουσα γραμμή του οτε.
Γι' αυτό και η τόση μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στις παραδόσεις γραμμών της vivo. 

(Απλά να το έχετε υπόψην σας)


Με τόσα τηλεφωνήματα σε όλες τις εταιρίες, τα έμαθα φαρσί!!!!!!!!   :Thumbs up:

----------


## haris_led

> Όσο χρόνο θέλει h vivodi τόσο και η tellas. *Υπόψιν ότι η tellas δεν παρέχει τηλεφωνία τύπου dslphone οπότε αν βάλεις θα έχει ένα σκέτο Inernet με τη δυνατότητα να τα σκάσεις για να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό voip για τηλεφωνία και αριθμοδότηση υπερατλαντική!*


Εδώ κάνεις λάθος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Μπορεί να μην δίνει dslphone, αλλά με τα λεφτά που πληρώνεις, τουλάχιστον σου μένει ο εξοπλισμός(ΑΤΑ συσκευή) όχι να πληρώνεις κερατιάτικα στην βιβόντι και στον οτε για την γραμμή :Wink:  
Επίσης ποιος μίλησε για υπερατλαντικούς αριθμούς? Με το i-call μια χαρά ελληνικότατους αριθμούς παίρνεις, με 3€ τον μήνα σαν και αυτούς που δίνει η βιβόντι.(άσε που έχεις τη δυνατότητα να διαλέξεις και αριθμό) :Smile: 
Μη λέμε και ότι θέλουμε

----------


## nikgl

Στo dslphone δεν πληρώνεις κερατιάτικα και σίγουρα δεν πληρώνεις γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ. Με κόστος 8 ευρά το μήνα έχεις 500' εθνικές κλήσεις.
Επίσης το voip (εκτός dslphone) δεν είναι τσάμπα, το πληρώνεις ενώ κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι πρέπει να ενημερώνεσαι για τις χρεώσεις που αλλάζουν εν ριπη οφθαλμού(δε μιλάω για i-call), και σου τρώει και το bandwidth του internet. Εδώ το dslphone κερδίζει γιατί δίνει αποκλειστικό για voip bandwidth που δεν επηρεάζει το internet και η ποιότητά του εγγυημένη.

----------


## billys

> Παιδάκια για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε!
> 
> Γραμμές καθαρά εκτός του οτε -δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς- βάζει μόνο η vivodi.
> Όλες οι άλλες, απλά χρησημοποιούν ή αγοράζουν την ήδη υπάρχουσα γραμμή του οτε.
> Γι' αυτό και η τόση μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στις παραδόσεις γραμμών της vivo. 
> 
> (Απλά να το έχετε υπόψην σας)
> 
> 
> Με τόσα τηλεφωνήματα σε όλες τις εταιρίες, τα έμαθα φαρσί!!!!!!!!


Η Tellas στο κέντρο αμπελοκήπων έχει δικό της DSLAM....  Δεν το γράφουν ακόμη στο site αλλά αν καλέσεις το τεχνικό τμήμα θα στο πούνε.

----------


## haris_led

> Στo dslphone δεν πληρώνεις κερατιάτικα και σίγουρα δεν πληρώνεις γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ. Με κόστος 8 ευρά το μήνα έχεις 500' εθνικές κλήσεις.
> Επίσης το voip (εκτός dslphone) δεν είναι τσάμπα, το πληρώνεις ενώ κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι πρέπει να ενημερώνεσαι για τις χρεώσεις που αλλάζουν εν ριπη οφθαλμού(δε μιλάω για i-call), και σου τρώει και το bandwidth του internet. Εδώ το dslphone κερδίζει γιατί δίνει αποκλειστικό για voip bandwidth που δεν επηρεάζει το internet και η ποιότητά του εγγυημένη.


Πλάκα κάνεις? Εγώ μιλάω για τα κερατιάτικα της ενεργοποίησης, που στην τελλας είναι δωρεάν :ROFL: 
Επίσης με κόστος 10€(μια φορά, όχι πάγιο, *εφάπαξ*) κάνεις λογαριασμό στο voipbuster ή στο sipdiscount και μιλάς ΑΠΕΙΡΟ χρόνο και τζάμπα? Πας κόντρα σε αυτό?
Ας το καταλάβουμε πια, το dslphone δεν είναι η πανάκεια, είναι απλά μια καλή λύση :Wink: 
Επίσης *Δεν * χρειάζεται να ενημερώνεσαι, αφού είναι δωρεάν(μέχρι να αλλάξει φυσικά μην κολλήσεις σε αυτό, άμα θες να ενημερωθείς, είναι αρκετά εύκολο)
Επιπλέον για ποιό bandwith μιλας? για τα 8-10 Kb/s της 2mbit/512 γραμμής μου? :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ξαναλέω. Μη λέμε και ότι θέλουμε, καμμιά δεν είναι η τέλεια εταιρεία, και σίγουρα όχι η βιβόντι :Cool:

----------


## NLS

> Η Tellas στο κέντρο αμπελοκήπων έχει δικό της DSLAM....  Δεν το γράφουν ακόμη στο site αλλά αν καλέσεις το τεχνικό τμήμα θα στο πούνε.


άσχετο αυτό

----------


## NLS

> Πλάκα κάνεις? Εγώ μιλάω για τα κερατιάτικα της ενεργοποίησης, που στην τελλας είναι δωρεάν


αυτό μην το ξανακούσω

και μετά αν αλλάξεις provider σου κόβουν και τη γραμμή

α τι ωραία

----------


## nnn

:On topic please:  
Εδώ είναι thread για τη Vivodi.

----------


## nikgl

> Επίσης με κόστος 10€(μια φορά, όχι πάγιο, *εφάπαξ*) κάνεις λογαριασμό στο voipbuster ή στο sipdiscount και μιλάς ΑΠΕΙΡΟ χρόνο και τζάμπα? Πας κόντρα σε αυτό?


Μάλλον έχεις μείνει λίγο πίσω σε ενημέρωση ή δε χρησιμοποιείς voip υπηρεσίες (σίγουρα όχι αυτές που αναφέρεις) ή κοιμάσαι και ονειρεύεσαι ότι σου χαρίζουν υπηρεσίες για την ψυχή της μάνας τους. Μάθε λοιπόν ότι το voip χρεώνεται (αλλλού ναι αλλού όχι) αλλιώς οι εταιρείες αυτές δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης για να σου χαρίζουν τις υπηρεσίες τους.
Καλό είναι όταν βγαίνεις σε ένα forum και ισχυρίζεσαι με τόσο πάθος τέτοιες ανακρίβειες να το σκέφτεσαι λίγο πιο καθαρά πριν το κάνεις.
Σου συνιστώ να ρίξεις μια ματιά στους τιμοκαταλόγους των εταιρειών voip που ανέφερες.
Οι μόνοι που θα σου δωρίσουν κάτι για την ώρα είναι ο μπαμπάς σου και η μαμά σου.
Όταν θα αρχίσεις να βγάζεις δικά σου λεφτά θα συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι όλα πληρώνονται πράγμα που για την ώρα φαίνεται να αγνοείς.

----------


## lewton

Όπως μπορείς να δεις στο www.voipbuster.com οι κλήσεις προς σταθερά Ελλάδας είναι *αυτή τη στιγμή* δωρεάν.

Ωστόσο:
1. Δεν δίνει αριθμό ελληνικό
2. Ο κατάλογος των χωρών με τις δωρεάν κλήσεις μεταβάλλεται διαρκώς, για να προμοτάρουν το πρόγραμμα σε διάφορες χώρες.

Από την άλλη υπάρχει πάντα το VoIP της Altec, για να έχεις και ελληνικό αριθμό.

----------


## NLS

> ...


μπορεί και να συμφωνώ με το νόημα αυτών που λες και να διαφωνώ με τον haris... αλλά το ύφος φίλε μου που ξεκινάς δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο (και πάρα πολύς κόσμος - συμπεριλαμβανόμενου εμένα- δεν θα αντιδρούσε και πολύ ωραία αν του απεύθυνες τέτοιο post)

----------


## sdikr

> μπορεί και να συμφωνώ με το νόημα αυτών που λες και να διαφωνώ με τον haris... αλλά το ύφος φίλε μου που ξεκινάς δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο (και πάρα πολύς κόσμος - συμπεριλαμβανόμενου εμένα- δεν θα αντιδρούσε και πολύ ωραία αν του απεύθυνες τέτοιο post)



Συμφωνώ οτι είναι λιγο τραβηγμένο το πόστ  του nickgl,  

αλλά απο την άλλη πρέπει να ξυπνήσει κάποιους,  γιατί όπως σωστά λέει δεν υπάρχει δωρεάν

Απλά θα παρακαλούσα λίγο ποιο ήρεμα

----------


## haris_led

> Μάλλον έχεις μείνει λίγο πίσω σε ενημέρωση ή δε χρησιμοποιείς voip υπηρεσίες (σίγουρα όχι αυτές που αναφέρεις) ή κοιμάσαι και ονειρεύεσαι ότι σου χαρίζουν υπηρεσίες για την ψυχή της μάνας τους. Μάθε λοιπόν ότι το voip χρεώνεται (αλλλού ναι αλλού όχι) αλλιώς οι εταιρείες αυτές δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης για να σου χαρίζουν τις υπηρεσίες τους.
> Καλό είναι όταν βγαίνεις σε ένα forum και ισχυρίζεσαι με τόσο πάθος τέτοιες ανακρίβειες να το σκέφτεσαι λίγο πιο καθαρά πριν το κάνεις.
> Σου συνιστώ να ρίξεις μια ματιά στους τιμοκαταλόγους των εταιρειών voip που ανέφερες.
> Οι μόνοι που θα σου δωρίσουν κάτι για την ώρα είναι ο μπαμπάς σου και η μαμά σου.
> Όταν θα αρχίσεις να βγάζεις δικά σου λεφτά θα συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι όλα πληρώνονται πράγμα που για την ώρα φαίνεται να αγνοείς.


 Χρεώνει το voipbuster τις κλησεις προς σταθερά της ελλάδας και δεν το ήξερα?
Μήπως έχεις κάποιο κόμπλεξ με αυτούς που μπορεί να σου την πουν και είναι μικρότεροι σου?
Εγώ τι σου φταίω και μου μιλάς με αυτόν τον τρόπο?
Αν είναι ψέμα αυτό που είπα δείξε μου τι έκανα λάθος (που δεν έκανα). Τζάμπα είναι τα σταθερά της ελλάδας, τώρα αν εσύ εννοείς ότι μπορεί τα κινητά να είναι ακριβότερα, ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι, πρόβλημά σου! :Mad: 
Δηλαδή από που πληρώνω το voipbuster? Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση να αναφέρεσαι στο ότι η finarea κάθε τόσο ανοίγει κανούρια εταιρεία και πρέπει να δώσεις 10€. Μόνο που δεν το κάνει κάθε μήνα και τουλάχιστον όχι για την Ελλάδα. Η Ελλάδα από πέρυσι τον Μάιο(νομίζω) είναι συνέχεια δωρεάν. Λοιπόν πες μου που πληρώνουμε το voip αυτής της εταιρείας (γιατί ναι, σε άλλες εταιρείες voip χρεώνεσαι, αλλά που κολλάει αυτό?)
Επίσης μια χαρά σκέφτομαι το κάθε τι που λέω και δεν ξεκινάω να λέω διάφορα έτσι για να τα πω. Κάθε ποστ μου μου τρώει τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα μπας και δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά αυτά που λέτε!
Δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν πληρώνονται όλα, αλλά εσύ καλά θα κάνεις να συνηδειτοποιήσεις ότι για ένα άτομο η ωριμότητα δεν κρίνεται από το πόσα χρόνια έχει στην πλάτη του, ή από το πόσο ψηλά έχει φτάσει. Γι αυτό μην με σχολιάζεις αφού δεν με ξέρεις. :Redface: 
Μου συνέστησες να ρίξω μια ματιά στους καταλόγους. Την έριξα. Θα έπρεπε να δω κάτι που μου ξέφυγε? Για διαφώτισε με εσύ, και άσε μόνο τα λόγια!
Ελπίζω να μην συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση, θα πάρω τα κουβαδάκια μου, και θα πάω στην παραλία-forum της tellas, για να μην ενοχλώ τον κύριο :Smile: 
Επίσης NLS (btw thx για το Post 548) κάνω λάθος που νομίζω ότι και στην βιβόντι, άμα αλλάξεις provider(την vivodi) θα χάσεις την γραμμή σου? Δεν μπορείς να πας να αλλάξεις έτσι provider!
Για να συνδεθείς μέσω της hol, από το δίκτυο της vivodi, πρέπει να ακυρώσεις την γραμμή, και να ξανακάνεις αίτηση μέσω της hol! Αυτό το έχω διαβάσει μέσα στο forum της vivodi, δεν είναι από το μυαλό μου! :Smile:

----------


## nrg_polini

Θα μας τρελανετε τελειως? Ανοιξτε τα στραβα σας και δειτε οτι οι κλησεις προς Ελλαδα με sipdiscount και voipbuster ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΡΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ. Απλα χρειαζεται να αγορασεις 10 ευρω ΧΡΟΝΟ ΟΜΙΛΙΑΣ, ο οποιος σου μενει και στη περιπτωση που σταματησει το ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΦΡΙ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ (τον τελευταιο χρονο καλα κραταει). Αλλο 10 Ευρω χρονο ομιλιας τους 4 μηνες για δωρεαν κλησεις προς καμια 30αρια χωρες  και αλλο 9.5 Ευρω παγιο καθε μηνα για κλησεις 500' ΜΟΝΟ προς Ελλαδα.

Μην γινεστε τοσο σ-τοκοι.

Α και για να το εμπεδωσετε, το voipbuster εδω και ενα χρονο ειναι * ΤΖΑΜΠΑΝΤΑΝ* .

Και μη το συνεχισετε γιατι θα βαλω τον γκουφι στα αριστερα μου να σας φαει το αυτι  :Mad:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ να ρωτήσω το εξής..
Βέβαια ίσως να μη το πρόσεξα απλά (τόσες σελίδες είναι αυτές) αλλά κανείς δεν αναρωτήθηκε εάν ο πΟΤΕ εσκεμμένα καθυστερεί τις ενεργοποιήσεις των κυκλωμάτων με αυτά τα "παραλάβαμε την αίτηση 2 εβδομάδες μετά ή υπάρχει βλάβη στο ΚΑΦΑΟ" απλά και μόνο για να προκαλεί προβλήματα στις εκάστοτε χ,ψ εταιρίες?
Στο κάτω κάτω εγώ θεωρώ απίθανο μια ιδιωτική εταιρία όποια και αν είναι αυτή να μην θέλει να εξυπηρετεί τους πελάτες της απο τους οποίους εξαρτάται κι όλας.
Εκτός κι αν η vivodi κάνει κάποια δημοσκόπηση για τα όρια υπομονής των πελατών της.
Τι άλλο να πω..

----------


## BaBiZ

ToXiC, δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου για τον ΟΤΕ.
Αλλά, όταν στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Vivodi ζητάς να επικοινωνήσουν με τον ΟΤΕ και να σου πουν γιατί καθυστερεί η αίτησή σου και αυτοί δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να το κάνουν (κοινώς σε γράφουν...) τότε τί συμπεράσματα μπορείς να βγάλεις? (Αυτή είναι - ήταν μέχρι να κάνω καταγγελία - η δικιά μου περίπτωση btw)

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ToXiC, δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου για τον ΟΤΕ.
> Αλλά, όταν στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Vivodi ζητάς να επικοινωνήσουν με τον ΟΤΕ και να σου πουν γιατί καθυστερεί η αίτησή σου και αυτοί δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να το κάνουν (κοινώς σε γράφουν...) τότε τί συμπεράσματα μπορείς να βγάλεις? (Αυτή είναι - ήταν μέχρι να κάνω καταγγελία - η δικιά μου περίπτωση btw)


Κακή διαχείρηση και ελλειπής εκπαίδευση του εμψυχου υλικού (τηλεφωνητών κλπ).
Αυτό είναι λογικά το συμπέρασμα.

----------


## aroutis

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω το εξής..
> Βέβαια ίσως να μη το πρόσεξα απλά (τόσες σελίδες είναι αυτές) αλλά κανείς δεν αναρωτήθηκε εάν ο πΟΤΕ εσκεμμένα καθυστερεί τις ενεργοποιήσεις των κυκλωμάτων με αυτά τα "παραλάβαμε την αίτηση 2 εβδομάδες μετά ή υπάρχει βλάβη στο ΚΑΦΑΟ" απλά και μόνο για να προκαλεί προβλήματα στις εκάστοτε χ,ψ εταιρίες?
> Στο κάτω κάτω εγώ θεωρώ απίθανο μια ιδιωτική εταιρία όποια και αν είναι αυτή να μην θέλει να εξυπηρετεί τους πελάτες της απο τους οποίους εξαρτάται κι όλας.
> Εκτός κι αν η vivodi κάνει κάποια δημοσκόπηση για τα όρια υπομονής των πελατών της.
> Τι άλλο να πω..


Εγώ θεωρώ οτι Ο ΟΤΕ μονίμως το κάνει αυτό και θα το κάνει όσο μπορεί.

----------


## NLS

> Επίσης NLS (btw thx για το Post 548) κάνω λάθος που νομίζω ότι και στην βιβόντι, άμα αλλάξεις provider(την vivodi) θα χάσεις την γραμμή σου? Δεν μπορείς να πας να αλλάξεις έτσι provider!
> Για να συνδεθείς μέσω της hol, από το δίκτυο της vivodi, πρέπει να ακυρώσεις την γραμμή, και να ξανακάνεις αίτηση μέσω της hol! Αυτό το έχω διαβάσει μέσα στο forum της vivodi, δεν είναι από το μυαλό μου!


μα δεν είπα το αντίθετο, μια παραπάνω εφόσον η vido έχει δική της γραμμή
απλά μίλησα ΓΕΝΙΚΑ για την παγίδα της "δωρεάν ενεργοποίησης" που κανονικά έπρεπε να λέγεται "εταιροχρονισμένη ενεργοποίηση" μια και τελικά ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ την ενεργοποίηση αλλά την πληρώνεις στην ΛΗΞΗ της συνεργασίας (εφόσον θες να συνεχίσεις να έχεις γραμμή)... φυσικά αυτό έχει το αντικειμενικό καλό ότι καθυστερείς να πληρώσεις επ'αόριστο κάτι που θα είχες πληρώσει (και καθυστερημένα λεφτά = κερδισμένα λεφτά λόγω τιμάριθμου, ειδικά αν η ενεργοποίηση δεν πάρει αύξηση), αλλά το κέρδος τον εταιριών που το κάνουν είναι (α) το μάρκετιν εφέ, (β) ότι σε ψιλοκρατάν μια και εσύ ξέρεις ότι αν σταματήσεις θα έχεις ΚΑΙ την ταλαιπωρία διακοπής γραμμής και επανεργοποίησης (σε εμένα πχ. το πέτυχαν, μια και θα είχα γυρίσει σε vivo την ΠΡΩΤΗ μέρα ανακοίνωσης των νέων τιμών, αλλά ξέροντας ότι θα μείνω τοοοόσο καιρό χωρίς DSL φεύγοντας από την tellas, με κολάει)




> Εγώ να ρωτήσω το εξής..
> Βέβαια ίσως να μη το πρόσεξα απλά (τόσες σελίδες είναι αυτές) αλλά κανείς δεν αναρωτήθηκε εάν ο πΟΤΕ εσκεμμένα καθυστερεί τις ενεργοποιήσεις των κυκλωμάτων με αυτά τα "παραλάβαμε την αίτηση 2 εβδομάδες μετά ή υπάρχει βλάβη στο ΚΑΦΑΟ" απλά και μόνο για να προκαλεί προβλήματα στις εκάστοτε χ,ψ εταιρίες?
> Στο κάτω κάτω εγώ θεωρώ απίθανο μια ιδιωτική εταιρία όποια και αν είναι αυτή να μην θέλει να εξυπηρετεί τους πελάτες της απο τους οποίους εξαρτάται κι όλας.
> Εκτός κι αν η vivodi κάνει κάποια δημοσκόπηση για τα όρια υπομονής των πελατών της.
> Τι άλλο να πω..


καλώς ήρθες στην επανα-ανακάλυψη του τροχού  :Laughing: 
παρακαλώ βάλε τον τροχό σου δίπλα στους άλλους 567232 που έχουν επανα-ανακαλύψει οι άλλοι




> ToXiC, δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου για τον ΟΤΕ.
> Αλλά, όταν στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Vivodi ζητάς να επικοινωνήσουν με τον ΟΤΕ και να σου πουν γιατί καθυστερεί η αίτησή σου και αυτοί δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να το κάνουν (κοινώς σε γράφουν...) τότε τί συμπεράσματα μπορείς να βγάλεις? (Αυτή είναι - ήταν μέχρι να κάνω καταγγελία - η δικιά μου περίπτωση btw)


δεν θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο της vivo, αλλά ως "εξυπηρέτηση πελατών vivodi" αν είχες 100 άτομα τη μέρα να σου ζητάν αυτό το πράγμα ΚΑΙ ΗΔΗ ξέρεις και την αιτία (την οποία ακόμα και αν πάρεις τον ΟΤΕ δεν θα την παραδεχτεί), ΦΥΣΙΚΑ θα αρχίσεις να το αγνοείς το θέμα

----------


## BoGe

> Όσο χρόνο θέλει h vivodi τόσο και η tellas.


Πέστα nikgr
Εκτός και αν υπάρχει και άλλος ΟΤΕ, μέσω του οποίου θα πάρει και η Tellas και δεν το ξέρουμε.
Εδώ 3 εταιρείες Intraconnect παλιότερα χρόνος αναμονής έως και 2 μήνες, Telepassport επίσης πάνω από 10 ημέρες, Vivodi τα ίδια. 
3 ξεχωριστές εταιρείες, δεν μπορεί να φταίνει και οι 3, κοινή λογική στην μέση είναι ο ΟΤΕ.
Παρ' όλα αυτά, αν στην Tellas κάνουν και 1,5 μήνα να βάλουν γραμμή, μερικοί θα λένε για την Vivodi, όπως δεν χάνουν ευκαιρία, ενώ δεν ήταν ποτέ συνδρομητές της να πετάγοντε εδώ και εκεί.
Από τον ΟΤΕ Αμπελοκήπων επειδή έχω πάρει Full LLu, σε 10 ημέρες με Vivodi, ίσως αυτοί οι χρόνοι ισχύσουν και για Tellas.

----------


## ahepa

> Επίσης NLS (btw thx για το Post 548) κάνω λάθος που νομίζω ότι και στην βιβόντι, άμα αλλάξεις provider(την vivodi) θα χάσεις την γραμμή σου? Δεν μπορείς να πας να αλλάξεις έτσι provider!


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο ακόμα και στη Vivodi αν θελήσεις να αλλάξεις πάροχο/provider θα πρέπει να ξανακάνεις αίτηση για να έχεις ADSL. Βασικά με όλες τις εταιρείες ισχύει αυτό.

Μόνο αν πας πρώτα στο ΟΤΕ σαν τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρεία (δεν μιλάω για Conn-X) και κάνεις αίτηση για ADSL μετά μπορείς να το παίζεις ελεύθερο πουλί και να διαλέγεις provider, τότε όμως χάνεις τις προσφορές των εταιρειών.

Όλες μα όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν διαφορετικές τιμές αν είναι απλά ISPs και διαφορετικές τιμές αν παίρνει κανείς το πακέτο τους οπότε και η γραμμή είναι στο όνομα τους με τα γνωστά προβλήματα σε περίπτωση αλλαγής εταιρείας.

----------


## BoGe

> Χρεώνει το voipbuster τις κλησεις προς σταθερά της ελλάδας και δεν το ήξερα?
> Μήπως έχεις κάποιο κόμπλεξ με αυτούς που μπορεί να σου την πουν και είναι μικρότεροι σου?
> Εγώ τι σου φταίω και μου μιλάς με αυτόν τον τρόπο?
> Αν είναι ψέμα αυτό που είπα δείξε μου τι έκανα λάθος (που δεν έκανα). Τζάμπα είναι τα σταθερά της ελλάδας,


Το Voipbuster που ανέφερες έχει κάποιο όριο στα τηλεφωνήματα.
Αν περάσεις το όριο αυτό, το οποίο αυτό όριο είναι μυστικό, δεν μας το διευκρινίζουν άμεσα πόσο ακριβώς είναι (δεν είναι κακό να πούνε ότι ειναι 100 λεπτά, 1000 λεπτά η πόσο είναι), αρχίζει να χρεώνει. Έχουν κολλήσει και μια ετικέττα "beta" εδώ και κάτι μήνες (ούτε νέο φάρμακο να βγάζανε), και για μερικούς αυτό τους καλύπτει.
Το χρησιμοποιώ για να μην παραξηγηθώ πολλούς μήνες, εν αντιθέση με άλλους που κατηγορούν εταιρείες και διαφημίζουν άλλες χωρίς να τις έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει  100% ξέρεις εσύ.
Για έναν ιδιώτη είναι καλή περίπτωση, για μια εταιρεία που θέλει να κάνει την δουλειά της θέλει πολύ σκέψη. Όταν υπάρχουν στιγμές που δεν δουλεύει δεν μπορεί να περιμένει ένα γραφείο πότε θα θιάξει. 

Δεν γνωρίζεις δεν πειράζει, γι'αυτό ειμαστε εδώ για να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## NLS

εγώ δεν έχω βρει αυτό το όριο πάντως

----------


## BaBiZ

> Κακή διαχείρηση και ελλειπής εκπαίδευση του εμψυχου υλικού (τηλεφωνητών κλπ).
> Αυτό είναι λογικά το συμπέρασμα.


 Ένα (όχι και τόσο) υποθετικό σενάριο:




> From: ToXiC
> To: BaBiZ
> 
> BaBiZ,
> 
> Επειδή δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο τμήμα παρόχων του ΟΤΕ, θα ήθελα να επικοινωνήσεις εσύ και να με ενημερώσεις γραπτώς για τα παρακάτω:
> 1. Πότε παρέλαβε την αίτησή μου για DSL
> 2. Πότε την πέρασε στο σύστημά του
> 3. Πότε προβλέπει να την παραδίδει σε εσένα για να την ενεργοποιήσεις από την πλευρά σου
> ...


 Και έστω ότι έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 3 εβδομάδες από τότε που στέλνεις το e-mail.

Το συμπέρασμά σου είναι το ίδιο ακόμα για τον BaBiZ (ή την Vivodi anyway)? Κακή διαχείρηση και έλειψη προσωπικού? Όταν στις 3 αυτές εβδομάδες τους έχεις πάρει και τηλ. και σε έχουν διαβεβαιώσει ότι θα σου στείλουν απάντηση?





> δεν θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο της vivo, αλλά ως "εξυπηρέτηση πελατών vivodi" αν είχες 100 άτομα τη μέρα να σου ζητάν αυτό το πράγμα ΚΑΙ ΗΔΗ ξέρεις και την αιτία (την οποία ακόμα και αν πάρεις τον ΟΤΕ δεν θα την παραδεχτεί), ΦΥΣΙΚΑ θα αρχίσεις να το αγνοείς το θέμα


Πιστεύω ότι εάν η Vivodi θέλει, υπάρχουν τρόπου να πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ και τον κάθε ΟΤΕ που της βάζει εμπόδια. Στην περίπτωση όμως που αρχίσει να αγνοεί τους δικούς της πελάτες, από τους οποίους ζεί και πληρώνει τους υπαλλήλους της, καλό θα ήταν να ετοιμάζεται για ομαδικές καταγγελίες. 

Δυστυχώς όμως, δεν έχουν την νοοτροπία του ωχ-αδελφισμού μόνο οι εταιρίες, αλλά και οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες. 
Αν ο καθένας από αυτούς που έχει πρόβλημα, ή ακόμα και οι ίδιες εταιρίες που έχουν πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ, κάναν από μία καταγγελία και πέφταν κεφάλια, τότε πιστεύω ότι θα ανέβαινε το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών, όχι μόνο στον χώρο του DSL/internet, αλλά και στην υπόλοιπή μας ζωή (βλέπε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες κλπ)

----------


## BoGe

> εγώ δεν έχω βρει αυτό το όριο πάντως


Κανείς δεν το έχει ανακαλύψει, είπαμε είναι μυστικό.
Το κρατά μυστικό επίτηδες η Voipbuster, ώστε όσοι το περνάνε, μη γνωρίζοντας φυσικά το όριο αυτό να αρχίσει να τους χρεώνει. Και οι χρεώσεις της σε αυτήν την περίπτωση είναι κατά πολύ πιο πάνω, από άλλες VoIP εταιρείες.

----------


## nikgl

> εγώ δεν έχω βρει αυτό το όριο πάντως


Το 10ευρω/4μηνο υποθέτω το γνωρίζεις, εκτός αν τηλεφωνείς 1'. Μια και είσαι χρήστης voipbuster θα μπορείς (όπως και ο φίλος μας ο σφουγγαράκης!) να δεις αυτό:
https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3917
Για να διαπιστώσεις ότι το όριο σου το βάζουν όπως τους κατέβει.
Αν διαβάσεις και το termsofuse http://www.voipbuster.com/en/termsofuse.html λέει στο τέλος για το ασαφές του free χρόνου. Όπως επίσης και το ότι δεν εγγυούνται ότι θα μπορείς ανα πάσα στιγμή να καλέσεις είτε voip είτε landline, ούτε για όση διάρκεια θες. Δε λέω, αν θες να πειραματιστείς καλή φάση είναι. Σίγουρα όμως δεν μπορείς να βασιστείς. Τα λέω και για τον σφουγγαράκη που είναι και ευαίσθητος...

----------


## BoGe

> Το 10ευρω/4μηνο υποθέτω το γνωρίζεις, εκτός αν τηλεφωνείς 1'. Μια και είσαι χρήστης voipbuster θα μπορείς (όπως και ο φίλος μας ο σφουγγαράκης!) να δεις αυτό:
> https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3917
> Για να διαπιστώσεις ότι το όριο σου το βάζουν όπως τους κατέβει.
> Αν διαβάσεις και το termsofuse http://www.voipbuster.com/en/termsofuse.html λέει στο τέλος για το ασαφές του free χρόνου. Όπως επίσης και το ότι δεν εγγυούνται ότι θα μπορείς ανα πάσα στιγμή να καλέσεις είτε voip είτε landline, ούτε για όση διάρκεια θες. Δε λέω, αν θες να πειραματιστείς καλή φάση είναι. Σίγουρα όμως δεν μπορείς να βασιστείς. Τα λέω και για τον σφουγγαράκη που είναι και ευαίσθητος...



Πριν λίγο καιρό, για κάποιες μέρες είχα πέσει αισθητά η ποιότητα.
Φανταστείτε τώρα να θες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για δουλειά και να μην έχεις τηλέφωνο.
Ας είχε η Vivodi τέτοια υπηρεσία, ακόμα και με αυτά τα χρήματα και θα είχανε λυσσάξει κάποιοι (έχουμε αρχίσει να τους μαθαίνουμε πλέον) εδώ μέσα.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Πριν λίγο καιρό, για κάποιες μέρες είχα πέσει αισθητά η ποιότητα.
> Φανταστείτε τώρα να θες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για δουλειά και να μην έχεις τηλέφωνο.
> Ας είχε η Vivodi τέτοια υπηρεσία, ακόμα και με αυτά τα χρήματα και θα είχανε λυσσάξει κάποιοι (έχουμε αρχίσει να τους μαθαίνουμε πλέον) εδώ μέσα.


Αν χρησιμοποιεις το voipbuster η το dslphone της βιβοντι για δουλεια εισαι τουλαχιστον αξιος της μοιρας σου. 

Μεχρι να προσφερει η βιβοντι οτι προσφερει και το voipbuster, πλερωνε  :Clap:

----------


## ahepa

> Δυστυχώς όμως, δεν έχουν την νοοτροπία του ωχ-αδελφισμού μόνο οι εταιρίες, αλλά και οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες. 
> Αν ο καθένας από αυτούς που έχει πρόβλημα, ή ακόμα και οι ίδιες εταιρίες που έχουν πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ, κάναν από μία καταγγελία και πέφταν κεφάλια, τότε πιστεύω ότι θα ανέβαινε το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών, όχι μόνο στον χώρο του DSL/internet, αλλά και στην υπόλοιπή μας ζωή (βλέπε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες κλπ)


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, και ναι μεν για το δηόσιο είναι εύκολο να λέμε ότι μπήκε κάποιος για να κάθετε, αλλά για τον ιδειοτικό τομέα έπρεπε να πέφτουν οι απολύσεις η μία μετά την άλλη. Υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος εκεί έξω που και γνώσεις και κέφι για δουλειά έχει.

Ο μόνος λόγος ύπαρξης μίας ιδειωτικής εταιρείας που δεν λειτουργεί σωστά είναι είτε για να φαίνεται ως χασούρα για λόγους οικονομικούς/εφορία/ξέπλυμα χρήματος κλπ κλπ, είτε γιατί κάποιος έχει ΤΑ λεφτά κια δεν ξέρει τι να τα κάνει, είτε για να απασχολεί την οικογένεια του και να μην την έχει μέσα στα πόδια του

----------


## BoGe

> .... εισαι τουλαχιστον αξιος της μοιρας σου.


Κάποιος άλλος είναι άξιος της μοίρας του με αυτά που πετά.

----------


## nnn

Παρακαλώ.
 :Cool:

----------


## lekakis

Απο 1η Φεβρουαριου η γραμμη μου παραδωθηκε 22 Μαρτιου

----------


## RIDERGr

Για να επιστρέψουμε στα της Vivodi... Ακόμα τίποτα με την υπόθεσή μου. Κλασικά στο 1242 δεν βλέπουν καν αίτηση και στη Vivo σίγουροι πως θα έχω την γραμμή μου. Κάτι άλλο με εκνεύρησε σήμερα. Ζήτησα απο την κοπέλα στο 13880 ένα απλό πράμα. Να επικοινωνήσουν με τον ΟΤΕ και να ρωτήσου τι θα γίνει τελικά (να τον πιέσουν κατα κάποιο τρόπο για την ενεργοποίηση) με την αίτηση μου. Λέγοντας μου οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει αυτό αφού η αίτηση έχει σταλεί της θυμίζω: ο ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη ακυρώσει την πρώτη αίτηση για την γραμμή μου λόγο λάθους επωνυμίας, δηλαδή λάθους του ΟΤΕ αφού όπως λέτε έχετε στείλει τα ίδια στοιχεία για 2η φορά. Ναι μου λέει έτσι ακριβός και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι αφου η προθεσμία είναι 15 εργάσημες. Ενωείτε ΑΚΟΜΑ 15 εργάσημες τονίζω για κάποιο λάθος που δεν είναι δικό μου. Ε ναι μου λέει δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι. Κοιτάξτε λεω εγω σαν πελάτης σας, απαιτώ να με υποστηρήξετε και να πάρετε τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ. Είμαι ηδη 50 μέρες χωρίς τις υπηρεσίες που έχω προπληρώσει και δεν έχω καμιά όρεξη να περιμένω κι άλλο. Το τηλεφώνημα που σας ζητώ να κάνετε είναι για να διασφαλιστεί τουλάχιστον οτι ΔΕΝ θα γίνει και ΑΛΛΗ ακύρωση στην αίτησή μου. Μα δεν πρόκειτε να γίνει κύριε αφου τα στοιχεία είναι σωστά (αντε τα ίδια πάλι) γιατί κοπέλα μου την άλλη φορά σωστά δεν ήταν και την πάτησα? Ε ναι αλλά αυτή τη φορά αν ακυρώσει ο ΟΤΕ την αίτησή σας υπάρχουν κάποιες καταγγελείες που μπορούμε να κάνουμε εις βάρος του ΟΤΕ. Ωραία λεω... 1ον οι καταγγελείες γιατί δεν γίναν απο την πρώτη φορά? Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω μου λέει. Όπως και νά 'χει απαντάω εγω απο την καταγγελεία σας δεν θα κερδίσω τίποτα. απλά θα περιμένω ΑΛΛΟΝ ενα μήνα απο την 2η ακύρωση ή μάλλον όπως το λένε στη γλώσσα σας 15 εργάσιμες απο τον ΟΤΕ 5 απο σας, για να έχω  κάτι που πλήρωσα πρίν απο 3 μήνες και για κάτι που 2 λεπτά εως 4 ώρες είναι ο χρόνος που μπορεί να γίνει και ηδη έτσι γίνεται στην Ευρώπη εδω και χρόνια. Απάντηση: Οχι σας λεω δεν θα γίνουν έτσι τα πράγματα. Ακούστε λέω για να τελειώνουμε. Εγω εδω και 50 μέρες σας έχω πληρώσει 117 Ευρώ και στα χέρια μου έχω ένα Microcom με λαμπάκια που αναβοσβήνουν, αν ήθελα κάτι να αναβοσβήνει θα έπαιρνα με 1 Ευρώ Χριστουγεννιάτικα λαμπάκια... Εγω εδω και 50 μέρες δεν εχω μιλήσει έντονα σε κανέναν σας, έδειξα κατανώηση σε οτι και να μου ζητήσατε και δεν είπα κουβέντα όταν ΕΓΩ πήρα τηλέφωνο και ενημερώθηκα για την ακύρωση του ΟΤΕ. Εγω εδω και 50 μέρες σκέφτομαι πόσο θα πληρώσω στον ΟΤΕ την τριτοκοσμική Dial Up 56Kbps. Εγω εδω και 50 μέρες σκέφτομαι οτι πλήρωσα DSL 512/128 και οχι μόνο δεν έχω την υπηρεσία ΜΟΥ αλλά πληρώνω και τα Γ@μησ|@τ|κα του ΕΠΑΚ. (στις τελευταίες 2-3 προτάσεις και κάθε που τέλειωνα την καθεμία μου επαναλάμβανε το: εντάξει θα επικοινωνήσω με τον αρμόδιο να προωθήσει στον ΟΤΕ)


Και ρωτάω.. Γιατί πρέπει να μου βγεί η πίστη ανάποδα για να μου πούν ένα απλό ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ.. Τώρα αν το κάνουν είναι άλλο ζήτημα.

----------


## NLS

εγώ από όσο ξέρω ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ σε υπηρεσία εξυπηρέτησης πελατών να μην λένε όνομα και να μην δίνουν προϊστάμενο αν ζητηθεί

να το δυσκολέψουν το καταλαβαίνω (γιατί όλοι θα τον ζητούσαν και θα θέλαμε τόσους προϊστάμενους όσοι οι υπάληλοι 1ης γραμμής), αλλά σε θέματα σοβαρά που δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ο ίδιος ο "τελευταίος τροχός" ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ να σε δώσει στον επόμενο και όχι να πει ότι θα το κάνει ο ίδιος

κάτι που δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί (αλλά εγώ σκοπεύω να το δοκιμάσω εγώ αν βρεθώ σε παρόμοια θέση) είναι να ειπωθεί (όπως το λένε οι ίδιοι έτσι δεν είναι;...) ότι ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ηχογραφείς τη συνομιλία (ακόμα και αν δεν το κάνεις) - φυσικά πρέπει να ενημερώσεις από την αρχή για να είσαι νομικά καλυμένος

εκεί θέλω να δω αντιδράσεις  :Smile: 

γμτ... κάπου είχα μια βεντούζα μικρόφωνο για ακουστικό τηλεφώνου... που να την έχω βάλει...
(αν δεν τη βρω είμαι ικανός να ψάξω να την ξαναγοράσω με τους παρλαπίπες που έχουμε στα help-desk ΤΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΩΝ εταιριών)

----------


## NLS

> γμτ... κάπου είχα μια βεντούζα μικρόφωνο για ακουστικό τηλεφώνου... που να την έχω βάλει...
> (αν δεν τη βρω είμαι ικανός να ψάξω να την ξαναγοράσω με τους παρλαπίπες που έχουμε στα help-desk ΤΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΩΝ εταιριών)


α δεν πειράζει - διαπίστωσα ότι μπορώ να γράψω κατευθείαν σε wav τη συνομιλία αν γίνει από το ISDN τηλεφωνικό κεντράκι μου χρησιμοποιώντας το software και όχι το τηλέφωνο

perfect - help desks όλου του Ελληνικού μικροκόσμου να με περιμένετε  :Very Happy:

----------


## RIDERGr

Υπάρχουν πολλά προγραμματάκια του στύλ modemspy που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά και ΝΑΙ το εχω σκεφτεί και εγω :P  :Smile:

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγώ παιδιά μετά από αίτηση στις *31 Ιανουαρίου* σήμερα *24 Μαρτίου* αξιώθηκαν να πέσουν στα χέρια μου οι κωδικοί. Βέβαια γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ έχω από τις 14 του μήνα και έτσι είμαι ακόμα μέσα με 2n demo σύνδεση από forthnet! Είχα όμως και παρατράγουδα καθώς η vivodi ξέμεινε από πόρτες και ο ΟΤΕ χρειάστηκε τελικά να σκάψει για να μου περάσει καλώδιο (για σύνεση μέσω ΑΡΥΣ). Πάντως τουλάχιστον στη περιοχή μου (κοντά στο τραίνο) οι ταχύτητες είναι αρκετά καλές ~56kb\s  :Smile:

----------


## NLS

ε θα φταίει το τρένο

---

αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι άλλο... ακόμα και όταν τελικά ΕΧΕΤΕ γραμμή, αργούν να δώσουν κωδικούς;

----------


## aroutis

> εγώ από όσο ξέρω ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ σε υπηρεσία εξυπηρέτησης πελατών να μην λένε όνομα και να μην δίνουν προϊστάμενο αν ζητηθεί
> 
> να το δυσκολέψουν το καταλαβαίνω (γιατί όλοι θα τον ζητούσαν και θα θέλαμε τόσους προϊστάμενους όσοι οι υπάληλοι 1ης γραμμής), αλλά σε θέματα σοβαρά που δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ο ίδιος ο "τελευταίος τροχός" ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ να σε δώσει στον επόμενο και όχι να πει ότι θα το κάνει ο ίδιος


Κάνεις λάθος. Σε CS γενικά ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ να δίνουν ονόματα, ισα ισα που δίνουν για αυτό το λόγο το station number. Το front line ειναι ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟ, από  κει και πέρα αν σε περάσουν σε κάποιον άλλο που θα επιληφθεί προβλήματος, αυτός είναι "επώνυμος", αλλά τα CS άτομα δεν δίνουν ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ, γιατί άλλωστε, όταν στο τέλος τέλος, σήμερα είναι και αύριο ΔΕΝ ειναι ; (δυστυχως αυτή ειναι η πραγματικότητα), αλλά επίσης κάνουν rotate, δουλεύουν με βάρδιες ;


Επίσης, από τη στιγμή που σε ενημερώνουν για το οτι η συνομιλία καταγράφεται, ειναι νομικά καλυμένοι, ιδιο θέμα με τις ταμπέλες που λένε οτι ο χώρος καλύπτεται από κάμερες και παρακολουθείται. 

Φυσικά αυτο που λές οτι μπορείς να κάνεις (να καταγράψεις τη συνομιλια) μπορείς να το κάνεις ΑΛΛΑ πρέπει ΕΠΙΣΗΣ να πείς στον συνομιλιτή, ΠΡΩΤΗ κουβέντα οτι η συνομιλία σας θα καταγραφεί, και ΕΦΟΣΟΝ συμφωνήσει τοτε και ΜΟΝΟ τότε να πατήσεις το record.

----------


## NLS

οκ δεκτό με το station number

όσο για την καταγραφή, ήδη είπα και εγώ θα τους ενημερώνω, αλλά με συγχωρείς, δεν θα τους ρωτάω (εκείνοι με ρωτάνε; απλά με ενημερώνουν - και άρα αν διαφωνώ πρέπει να το κλείσω και να... μην εξυπηρετηθώ) - αντίστοιχα λοιπόν αν διαφωνούν πρέπει να μου το κλείσουν (πολύ θα ήθελα να δω ποιός θα το τολμίσει) όχι ότι βλέπω το λόγο να το κάνουν αυτό, ειδικά εφόσον (α) δίνουν αριθμό θέσης και όχι όνομα (άρα αν είναι ο Πάσαρης ο εργαζόμενος οκ δεν θα το μάθω, δεν θα εκτεθεί) (β) υποτιθέμενα είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς "οκ" με το τι εξυπηρέτηση θα προσφέρουν (άρα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν πρόβλημα)

----------


## BaBiZ

Κρίμα, έπρεπε να καταγράψω μία συνομιλία που είχα προχτές με το CS της Vivodi και την επόμενη με το 1242 του ΟΤΕ... Εκεί να δείτε γέλια... 
Σε συντομία:
- (Εγώ) Δεν συγχρονίζει το modem 
- (CS) Βάλτε το CD του microcom μέσα
- Έχω αλλάξει IP και port στο modem και το έχω ethernet και όχι USB
- Βάλτε το CD
Βάζω το CD
- (CS) Πατήστε PPPoA κλπ κλπ βάλτε username και password και πατήστε "swse thn proepilogi"
- Δεν βρίσκει το modem - Έχω αλλάξει IP και port
- ...
- Έβαλα τα default, σώζει τις ρυθμίσεις, κάνει reboot
...
- (Εγώ) Δεν συγχρονίζει το modem
- (CS) α, δεν μένει αναμένο το λαμπάκι στο modem?
- Τί λεω τόση ώρα ?!?!?!?! :ROFL:  
- Χμμμ... Θα το δώσουμε βλάβη

Τηλ με 1242:
- (Εγώ) Δεν συγχρονίζει το modem
- (Τηλεφωνήτρια) ?!?!?! modem? Τί είναι τούτο πάλι? Συγχρονίζει ?!?!?! Μισό λεπτό
- (Τηλεφωνητής - μπορεί και υπεύθυνος που ήξερε κάτι παραπάνω) Τους DNS τους βάλατε?  :ROFL:  
- (Εγώ) Δεν έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να συνδεθεί ώστε να χρειάζετε DNS, δεν συγχρονίζει το modem (για πολλοστή φορά)
(Με τα πολλά)
- (ΟΤΕ) Α. Έχει βλάβη η γραμμή σας από το κέντρο (προφανώς για να με ξεφορτωθεί...) Σε 2 μέρες (εργάσιμες) θα το φτιάξουμε  :Razz:  

Η γραμμή δεν είναι η δικιά μου, αλλά ενός φίλου - Vivodi μέσω ΑΡΥΣ

Σήμερα τον πήρανε τηλ από ΟΤΕ και του λέγανε ότι θέλει φίλτρο και ότι το modem δεν κάνει για PSTN και διάφορες άλλες π@π@ριες... Κρίμα που δεν ήμουνα εκεί να γελάσω λίγο ακόμα

btw Στο setup έχουμε δοκιμάσει όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς - Με spliter, χωρίς spliter με άλλα καλώδια, με τηλ, πανω χωρίς τηλ πάνω και ότι άλλο μπορείτε να φανταστείτε

Ανάθεμα
Α, ο φίλος πήρε το DSL Cube όταν το πήρα και εγώ - δηλ 2 Φεβρουαρίου

----------


## aroutis

> οκ δεκτό με το station number
> 
> όσο για την καταγραφή, ήδη είπα και εγώ θα τους ενημερώνω, αλλά με συγχωρείς, δεν θα τους ρωτάω (εκείνοι με ρωτάνε; απλά με ενημερώνουν - και άρα αν διαφωνώ πρέπει να το κλείσω και να... μην εξυπηρετηθώ) - αντίστοιχα λοιπόν αν διαφωνούν πρέπει να μου το κλείσουν (πολύ θα ήθελα να δω ποιός θα το τολμίσει) όχι ότι βλέπω το λόγο να το κάνουν αυτό, ειδικά εφόσον (α) δίνουν αριθμό θέσης και όχι όνομα (άρα αν είναι ο Πάσαρης ο εργαζόμενος οκ δεν θα το μάθω, δεν θα εκτεθεί) (β) υποτιθέμενα είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς "οκ" με το τι εξυπηρέτηση θα προσφέρουν (άρα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν πρόβλημα)


Εγώ απλά σου εξηγησα το νομικό πλαίσιο. Πρέπει να ενημερώνεις οτι θα καταγράψεις τη συνομηλια. Αν δεν το κάνεις και καταγράψεις χωρίς να το πείς εισαι παράνομος... (ως γνωστό)  :Wink:

----------


## NLS

sorry μόνος μου δεν το λέω από την αρχή που είπα για την καταγραφή; (post 571) γιατί το λέτε και το ξαναλέτε λες και το αρνήθηκα... μόνος μου είπα ότι θα τους ενημερώνω

 :Thinking:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ παιδιά μετά από αίτηση στις *31 Ιανουαρίου* σήμερα *24 Μαρτίου* αξιώθηκαν να πέσουν στα χέρια μου οι κωδικοί. Βέβαια γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ έχω από τις 14 του μήνα και έτσι είμαι ακόμα μέσα με 2n demo σύνδεση από forthnet! Είχα όμως και παρατράγουδα καθώς η vivodi ξέμεινε από πόρτες και ο ΟΤΕ χρειάστηκε τελικά να σκάψει για να μου περάσει καλώδιο (για σύνεση μέσω ΑΡΥΣ). Πάντως τουλάχιστον στη περιοχή μου (κοντά στο τραίνο) οι ταχύτητες είναι αρκετά καλές ~56kb\s


Δηλαδή για Vivodi LLU κίνησες και σου προέκυψε ΟΤΕ;

----------


## mechpanos

Εγώ θα δώσω την θετική μου ψήφο στην Vivodi.
Αν και είχα ακούσει πολλά κυρίως μέσω του forum, μέχρι στιγμής είμαι ικανοποιημένος από την ανταπόκρισή τους. 
Την αίτηση την έκανα ο ίδιος στα γραφεία τους στο Χαλάνδρι πριν 1 μήνα ακριβώς, μου είπαν ότι η παράδοση του Full LLU εξαρτάται από τον ΟΤΕ και όταν τους δώσει το καλώδιο, είναι θέμα 1-2 ημερών να έρθει ο τεχνικός σπίτι μου. Μου είπαν να υπολογίζω 20 εργάσιμες, οπότε στέλνω εγώ προχθές καλού κακού ένα mail να δω τι γίνεται... και με παίρνουν άμεσα τηλ. λέγοντάς μου ότι έχουν όλα γίνει καλώς και πως θα με ξαναπάρουν για να δοθεί ραντεβού για τον τεχνικό. Σήμερα με πήραν πάλι, λέγοντάς μου ότι ο τεχνικός μπορεί να έρθει αύριο. 
Μέσα στις 20 εργάσιμες δηλαδή και μπράβο. :Thumbs up:  

Θα επιστρέψω πάραυτα, να γράψω εντυπώσεις από την νέα μου εμπειρία στον κόσμο του ADSL!

----------


## GiorgosH

Εγώ δεν δίνω ψήφο πουθενά..
Είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης.. Πριν 2 μηνες που πήρα το πακέτο της HOL με 200 ευρώ για 1 χρόνο ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή σε 7 ημέρες (5 εργάσιμές)
Εχω αγοράσει το Cube της vivodi από τέλη φλεβάρη, και αφού έκανα μετατροπή της γραμμής σε ISDN (μετά απο προτροπή του 134 ότι εάν την κάνω θα υπάρχουν ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ πόρτες διαθέσιμες, γιατί τότε για PSTN δεν υπήρχαν και μου είπαν πως δύσκολα θα βάλουν για PSTN), έστειλα την αίτηση, πάιρνω χθες τηλ στη Βίβο να ρωτησω για την κατάσταση της αίτησης και μου λένε ότι ο ΟΤΕ ακύρωσε ( :Evil:  ) την αίτηση επειδή (λέει) είναι διαφορετικά τα στοιχεία της γραμμής.. 
Παίρνω αμέσως και στον ΟΤΕ και μου λένε πως δε ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, ΑΛΛΑ ότι έχει καταχωρηθεί η αίτηση κανονικά αλλά δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε διότι ΠΛΕΟΝ δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες για ISDN ΑΛΛΑ υπάρχουν για PSTN!!!!! :Worthy:  
Τρομερές καταστάσεις έτσι...?
Και αφού ξαναμιλάω με Βίβο σήμερα μου λένε πως, εντάξει, αφού μας λέτε πως είναι σωστά τα στοιχεία θα ξαναστείλουμε την αίτηση...Δηλαδή +20 μέρες αναμονής..
Αυτά πραγματικά μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνονται. Το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να τα ακυρώσω όλα και να προσπαθήσω να επιστρέψω το Cube και βλέπουμε.. 
Vivodi???  :Thinking:  OTE???  :Thinking:  

ntl: rules ρε παιδια!!! :P

----------


## treloskostas

Καλημέρα και από εμένα παιδιά. Λοιπόν πρίν δύο μέρες τελείωσε η οδύσεια μου...! Στις 7 Φλεβάρη πήρα το cube και 8/2  έστειλα τα χαρτιά μου στην Vivodi. Ύστερα από τηλεφώνημά μου, με ενημέρωσαν πως η αίτηση μου πρωωθήκε στον ΟΤΕ στις 13/2. Μετά από πολύ υπομονή μιας και στο Π.Φάληρο όπου μένω δεν έιχε διαθέσιμες πόρτες ήρθε η στιγμή της λύτρωσης μόλις προχτές 27/3 όπου μου ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή και μου έδωσαν μέσω τηλεφώνου και τα credentials που χρειαζόμουν για να συνδεθώ. 2 μήνες ταλαιπωρία λοιπόν. Νομίζω πως θα μετακομίσω στο φεγγάρι. Ποιο γρήγορα θα μου έβαζαν εκεί DSL. Τεσπα. Καλή υπομονή σε όσους αναμένουν στο ακουστικό τους....

----------


## billys

> 21/03/2006 Κατάθεση αίτησης Shared LLU στα γραφεία της βιβο........


24/03/2006 Αίτηση της Vivodi στον OTE για Shared....

 Μα καλά για την κρατούσαν επί 3 ημέρες στα γραφεία τους και δεν την έστειλαν την επόμενη μέρα από τότε που τους την πήγα? grgrrrrrgrrgrgr :Thinking:  :Redface:

----------


## Catchphrase

> Μα καλά για την κρατούσαν επί 3 ημέρες στα γραφεία τους και δεν την έστειλαν την επόμενη μέρα από τότε που τους την πήγα?


Μα καλά μία μία θα τις πηγαίνουμε τις αιτήσεις. Κάτσε να μαζευτούν κάμποσες και βλέπουμε

----------


## billys

> Μα καλά μία μία θα τις πηγαίνουμε τις αιτήσεις. Κάτσε να μαζευτούν κάμποσες και βλέπουμε


Ε τότε να μας επιτρέπουν να την πηγαίνουμε μόνοι μας...να μη τους κουράζουμε κιόλας....!!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## Catchphrase

@ billys - Πάντος για να πώ την αλήθεια εγώ δεν έχω παράπονο αφού η αίτησή μου έφυγε για τον ΟΤΕ την ίδια μέρα.

----------


## NLS

ρε παιδιά είναι γνωστό ότι πακετάρουν πολλές-πολλές μαζί και τις στέλνουν
όλες οι εταιρίες το κάνουν

αν είσαι τυχερός και πέσεις στο πακέτο που φεύγει εκείνη τη μέρα έχει καλώς

----------


## sv2qo

Έκανα αίτηση στις 29/03 για 1024 με προπληρωμένο 1 χρονο.
Απο το κατάστημα που έκανα την αίτηση μου είπαν ότι η ενεργοποίηση θα γίνει σε 20 ημέρες.
Στό 13880 η τηλεφωνήτρια μου είπε ειλικρινέστατα οτι οι 20 ημέρες είναι θεωρητικές και μπορεί να χρειασεί ένας μήνας ίσως και περισότερο.
Σέβομαι και εκτιμώ την ειλικρίνεια και θα περιμένω τον χρόνο αυτόν. 

Φιλικα
SV2QO

----------


## Nikos

Γιατί ζητάνε ΑΦΜ για να σου δώσουν demo? Να το δώσω ή όχι?

----------


## NLS

OXI βέβαια

----------


## Nikos

Γιατι NLS?

----------


## NLS

γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ζητάν κάτι τέτοιο για ένα πράγμα που ΔΕΝ είναι συναλλαγή

----------


## Nikos

Τι κακό πιστεύεις οτι μπορεί να συμβεί? Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν 8α το ζητήσουν αν κάνεις συναλλαγή μαζί τους?

----------


## t300

Οι ενεργοποιήσεις shared LLU πόσο περίπου χρόνο απαιτούν;

----------


## nrg_polini

> Γιατί ζητάνε ΑΦΜ για να σου δώσουν demo? Να το δώσω ή όχι?


Οταν μου ειχαν ζητησει το ΑΦΜ , αρνηθηκα να τους το δωσω και τελικα μου εδωσαν demo. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν υπαρχει φοβος...

----------


## GiorgosH

> Εγώ δεν δίνω ψήφο πουθενά..
> Είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης.. Πριν 2 μηνες που πήρα το πακέτο της HOL με 200 ευρώ για 1 χρόνο ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή σε 7 ημέρες (5 εργάσιμές)
> Εχω αγοράσει το Cube της vivodi από τέλη φλεβάρη, και αφού έκανα μετατροπή της γραμμής σε ISDN (μετά απο προτροπή του 134 ότι εάν την κάνω θα υπάρχουν ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ πόρτες διαθέσιμες, γιατί τότε για PSTN δεν υπήρχαν και μου είπαν πως δύσκολα θα βάλουν για PSTN), έστειλα την αίτηση, πάιρνω χθες τηλ στη Βίβο να ρωτησω για την κατάσταση της αίτησης και μου λένε ότι ο ΟΤΕ ακύρωσε ( ) την αίτηση επειδή (λέει) είναι διαφορετικά τα στοιχεία της γραμμής.. 
> Παίρνω αμέσως και στον ΟΤΕ και μου λένε πως δε ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, ΑΛΛΑ ότι έχει καταχωρηθεί η αίτηση κανονικά αλλά δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε διότι ΠΛΕΟΝ δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες για ISDN ΑΛΛΑ υπάρχουν για PSTN!!!!! 
> Τρομερές καταστάσεις έτσι...?
> Και αφού ξαναμιλάω με Βίβο σήμερα μου λένε πως, εντάξει, αφού μας λέτε πως είναι σωστά τα στοιχεία θα ξαναστείλουμε την αίτηση...Δηλαδή +20 μέρες αναμονής..
> Αυτά πραγματικά μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνονται. Το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να τα ακυρώσω όλα και να προσπαθήσω να επιστρέψω το Cube και βλέπουμε.. 
> Vivodi???  OTE???  
> ntl: rules ρε παιδια!!! :P


28/2  :Crying:  Είχα στείλει την αίτηση στη Βιβόντι και προχθές (που έκλεινε μήνα η κατάσταση) μάθαινα πως ο Γολγοθάς ξεκινάει απο την αρχή..  :Worthy:

----------


## mechpanos

Συνεχίζοντας το παραπάνω post για την θετική ψήφο στην Vivodi, τα θετικά συνεχίζονται. 
Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά αν είμαι κωλόφαρδος ή οι υπόλοιποι είναι γκαντέμηδες!
Ήρθε ο τεχνικός, έφτιαξε μέσα σε 5 λεπτά τα πάντα, τον έπρηξα κι εγώ με κάτι καλώδια που ήθελα να τραβήξω επειδή το router θα μπει μακρυά από την παροχή του τηλεφώνου, μου έφτιαξε τα καλώδια ο ίδιος... μια χαρά!
Με το customer service παιδιά όσοι παραπονείστε, έχω επαφή μόνο μέσω email τους λέω τι θέλω και με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο αυτοί. Δεν είναι τόσο άμεσο βέβαια αν έχεις χοντρό τεχνικό πρόβλημα, αλλά γλίτωσα το ανέβασμα της πίεσης :Thumbs up: .

Αυτά για την σύνδεσή μου σε Full LLU, κουράγιο στους υπόλοιπους - βλέπω οι Cubeάδες έχετε τα περισσότερα προβλήματα, καλή τύχη παιδιά! :One thumb up:

----------


## NLS

> Τι κακό πιστεύεις οτι μπορεί να συμβεί? Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν 8α το ζητήσουν αν κάνεις συναλλαγή μαζί τους?


γιατί μπορεί και τελικά να ΜΗΝ κάνω συναλλαγή μαζί τους
δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να τους δώσω έναν αριθμό που μπορούν να με ψάξουν στον Τειρεσία (ή στη Ρότα κλπ.) χωρίς λόγο

----------


## nikgl

> γιατί μπορεί και τελικά να ΜΗΝ κάνω συναλλαγή μαζί τους
> δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να τους δώσω έναν αριθμό που μπορούν να με ψάξουν στον Τειρεσία (ή στη Ρότα κλπ.) χωρίς λόγο


Κάτι πρέπει να δώσεις κι εσύ. Μην τα θέλουμε και όλα έτσι τσάμπα  :Smile: .
Διαφορετικά δε θα πλήρωνες συνδρομή αλλά θα έπαιρνες κάθε εβδομάδα ένα demo και θα περνούσες μια χαρά.
Είναι κι αυτή μια μέθοδος ταυτοποίησης. Εκτός αν δίνεις κάθε εβδομάδα και άλλο ΑΦΜ  :Laughing:

----------


## GiorgosH

> βλέπω οι Cubeάδες έχετε τα περισσότερα προβλήματα, καλή τύχη παιδιά!


Μα φυσικά γιατί η εταιρεία έχει πληρωθεί ήδη ενώ σε μία νέα ενεργοποίηση στοχεύουν να σε κρατήσουν και στο μέλλον.. Δεν λέω πως είναι σωστή τακτική αυτή για εταίρεια σαν τη Βιβόντι αλλά έτσι τους κόβω να σκέφτονται..

----------


## kudos

Περιοχή: Καλοχώρι, Θεσσαλονίκη (ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ)
Αγορά DSL Cube: 02/03/2006 από το Πλαισίο (Θεσσαλονίκη, Τσιμισκή)
Αποστολή Εγγράφων: 03/03/2006 με SPEEDEX
Παραλαβή εγγράφων από Vivodi: 07/03/2006
Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής ΟΤΕ: 24/03/2006 (στα 384/128)
Δήλωση βλάβης στην Vivodi: 27/03/2006
Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής ΟΤΕ: μεταξύ 31/03 - 03/04/2006 (στα 512/128)
Παραλαβή Κωδικών από Vivodi: 03/04/2006 (με δικό μου αίτημα καθότι δεν είχαν ενημέρωση)
Εργάσιμες μέρες αναμονής (από παραλαβή αίτησης από Vivodi): 18

----------


## ilektrojohn

Shared LLU στον κομβο Αμπελοκηπων

Αποστολη αιτησης στη vivodi : 7 Mαρτιου
Προωθηση ιτησης στον Οτε   : 9 Μαρτιου
Παραδοση γραμμης              : 30 Μαρτιου
Μεικτονομιση                       : 4 Απριλιου
Παραλαβη κωδικων(μετα απο 4 fax) : 4 Απριλιου
Τελικα το router συγχρινισε σημερα, 6 Απριλιου, μετα απο 2 μερες, 5 τηλεφωνα και 2 e-mail.
19 Εργασιμες συνολο.....

----------


## subsonic

Παιδια γραφω εκ μερους ενος φιλου που περιμενει εδω και καιρο να ενεργοποιηθει το cube του. Η αίτηση πηγε στον ΟΤΕ στις 17 Φεβρουαριου και μεχρι σημερα δεν εχει ενεργοποηθει η γραμμη. Το πιο κουφο ειναι οτι καποια στιγμη προσφατα του εδωσαν κωδικους και του ειπαν οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη και τελικα μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες χωρις να μπορεσει να μπει, ξαναπηρε στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων (λεμε τωρα... τρια τεταρτα στην αναμονη) και του ειπαν οτι τελικα εκαναν λαθος και ακομα δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει. Τι μπορει να κανει ρε παιδια; Υποψην οταν εκανε την αιτηση του ειχαν πει απο τον ΟΤΕ οτι υπαρχουν γυρω στις 70 ελευθερες θυρες (εκτος αυτου υπαρχει πλεον στο τηλεφωνο του προσβαση απο τις γραμμες της vivodi). Αμα ειναι να ακυρωσει την αιτηση να ζητησει τα λεφτα του πισω και να παει σε forthnet μπας και δει ασπρη μερα!

----------


## ntampa7

όπου και να πάει αν δεν έχει διαθέσιμες πόρτες το ίδιο θα αντιμετωπίσει...

----------


## subsonic

Μα αυτο ειναι το θεμα. Εχει ελευθερες θυρες. Του το ειπαν απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## lewton

> Παιδια γραφω εκ μερους ενος φιλου που περιμενει εδω και καιρο να ενεργοποιηθει το cube του. Η αίτηση πηγε στον ΟΤΕ στις 17 Φεβρουαριου και μεχρι σημερα δεν εχει ενεργοποηθει η γραμμη. Το πιο κουφο ειναι οτι καποια στιγμη προσφατα του εδωσαν κωδικους και του ειπαν οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη και τελικα μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες χωρις να μπορεσει να μπει, ξαναπηρε στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων (λεμε τωρα... τρια τεταρτα στην αναμονη) και του ειπαν οτι τελικα εκαναν λαθος και ακομα δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει. Τι μπορει να κανει ρε παιδια; Υποψην οταν εκανε την αιτηση του ειχαν πει απο τον ΟΤΕ οτι υπαρχουν γυρω στις 70 ελευθερες θυρες (εκτος αυτου υπαρχει πλεον στο τηλεφωνο του προσβαση απο τις γραμμες της vivodi). Αμα ειναι να ακυρωσει την αιτηση να ζητησει τα λεφτα του πισω και να παει σε forthnet μπας και δει ασπρη μερα!


Αν η αίτηση πήγε στον ΟΤΕ 17 Φεβρουαρίου και ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα λέει ότι έχει πόρτες, ας περιμένει ο φίλους σου ως τις 10-12 του Απρίλη.
Ούτως ή άλλως επίσημα ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ως 15 εργάσιμες για τις συνδέσεις ΑΡΥΣ (και είναι γνωστό ότι όσες γίνουν σε αυτόν τις ενεργοποιεί σε 2-5 μέρες), οπότε ας δώσει ο φίλος σου λίγο ακόμα περιθώριο.

----------


## kle500

> Αν η αίτηση πήγε στον ΟΤΕ 17 Φεβρουαρίου και ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα λέει ότι έχει πόρτες, ας περιμένει ο φίλους σου ως τις 10-12 του Απρίλη.
> Ούτως ή άλλως επίσημα ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ως 15 εργάσιμες για τις συνδέσεις ΑΡΥΣ (και είναι γνωστό ότι όσες γίνουν σε αυτόν τις ενεργοποιεί σε 2-5 μέρες), οπότε ας δώσει ο φίλος σου λίγο ακόμα περιθώριο.


Αλήθεια, με την περίπτωσή σου τελικά, τί έγινε;
Ενεργοποιήθηκες;

----------


## liberostelios

Υποτίθεται ότι παραδίδεται από τον ΟΤΕ μέσα στις 15 εργάσιμες ημέρες;

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση στις 14 Μαρτίου (τότε έφτασε, την είχα στείλει 8 Μαρτίου με το ταχυδρομείο) και ακόμα περιμένω. Τα υπολόγισα και είμαστε ήδη στις 17 εργάσιμες μέρες σήμερα. Μιλήσαμε σήμερα και μου είπα ότι "μέχρι 14 Απρίλη", δηλαδή την άλλη Παρασκευή! Δηλαδή στις 23 εργάσιμες!!! Τι να πω τώρα; Αν σου λένε ότι σε 15 εργάσιμες θα το έχεις τότε να το κάνουν. Αλλιώς, να το βγάλουν αυτό που λένε στο κουτί και να μας πουν σε 30 εργάσιμες να είναι μέσα!!

----------


## ntampa7

αν τους καθυστερεί όμως ο οτε τι να κάνουν?

----------


## makhs

Πάντως πόρτες βάζουν συνέχεια στην Καλλιθέα πριν 3 μέρες δεν είχε αλλά τώρα έχει

----------


## liberostelios

Αν τους καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ τότε έχουν να κάνουν δύο πράγματα: 1) Να τον καταγγείλουν και 2) να μη λένε ότι ενεργοποιείται η σύνδεση σε 15 εργάσιμες αφού, από ότι βλέπω, σπάνια το τηρούν! Στο κάτω κάτω, όλες οι εταιρείες (σχεδόν) από τον ΟΤΕ παίρνουν. Γιατί δεν αργούν τόσο πολύ; Εγώ μόνο για τη Vivodi έχω ακούσει τόσο μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις (και κάνω το σταυρό μου να ενεργοποιηθεί μέσα στο μήνα γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι ένα παιδί περίμενε 2 μήνες και τελικά ακύρωσε την αίτηση του)! Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να μην ενεργοποιεί τις συνδέσεις των άλλων όπως στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, που μπορεί να το κάνει και αυθημερόν, αλλά δεν αργεί τόσο πολύ! Εκτός αν έχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο ενάντια στη Vivodi!

----------


## sdikr

> Αν τους καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ τότε έχουν να κάνουν δύο πράγματα: 1) Να τον καταγγείλουν και 2) να μη λένε ότι ενεργοποιείται η σύνδεση σε 15 εργάσιμες αφού, από ότι βλέπω, σπάνια το τηρούν! Στο κάτω κάτω, όλες οι εταιρείες (σχεδόν) από τον ΟΤΕ παίρνουν. Γιατί δεν αργούν τόσο πολύ; Εγώ μόνο για τη Vivodi έχω ακούσει τόσο μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις (και κάνω το σταυρό μου να ενεργοποιηθεί μέσα στο μήνα γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι ένα παιδί περίμενε 2 μήνες και τελικά ακύρωσε την αίτηση του)! Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να μην ενεργοποιεί τις συνδέσεις των άλλων όπως στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, που μπορεί να το κάνει και αυθημερόν, αλλά δεν αργεί τόσο πολύ! Εκτός αν έχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο ενάντια στη Vivodi!


Γιατι δεν αργουν τόσο πολύ;

μάλλον δεν έχεις διαβάσει τελευταία τα νήματα στους άλλους Isp,  20 μέρες το ελάχιστο 1 και 2 μήνες αρκετοι,  ακόμα και στην οτενετ

----------


## TeliaZ

εχω στείλει την αίτηση πριν από 3 βδομάδες .. και ρωτάω το εξής ... 

αν χρειαζοταν να συμβαλω και εγω στην ενημέρωση του χρονου ενεργοποίησης που στο $^#% θα  μάθω πότε έφτασε , ποτε πηγε οτε , ποτε γυρισε vivodi , ποτε διορθώθηκε (τυχον βλάβη);;;;; 
Το μόνο που θα μάθω είναι πότε μου δώσαν κωδικούς.

Help γιατί έχω αρχίσει να γίνομαι λίγο ανυπόμονος και δεν ξερω τίποτα για την κατάσταση της ενεργοποίησης της σύνδεσης.

----------


## makhs

> Help γιατί έχω αρχίσει να γίνομαι λίγο ανυπόμονος και δεν ξερω τίποτα για την κατάσταση της ενεργοποίησης της σύνδεσης.


Κουράγιο φίλε και εγώ στην 3 εβδομάδα είμαι (όχι έγκυος ) κάποια στιγμή θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι προσπάθησε να μην το σκέφτεσαι ψάξε αν υπάρχουν πόρτες στην περιοχή σου 134 η στο site του ΟΤΕ πάρε και   τηλέφωνο στην vivodi να μάθεις τι γίνεται με την αίτηση σου

----------


## Gr1s0s

Παίδες κοιτάχτε πως έχει το πράμα...
Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση το μαρτύριο κράτησε γυρω στους 2 μήνες  :Mad:  
Θα μου πείτε μεμονομένη περίπτωση.Δε λέω μπορεί και μακάρι αλλά μάλλον είναι κάτι που θα το περνάει η πλειοψηφία όσων βάζουν vivodi!!
Απλά ενημερωτικά!
Από μένα καλό κουράγιο...και να θυμάστε ότι αξίζει  :Smile:

----------


## Jimmysss

24/2/06 Αγορα DSL cube
27/2/06 Αποστολη προς ΒΙΒΟ
2/3/06 Η αιτηση φτανει στον πΟΤΕ
6/4/06 Ενεργοποιηση DSL

25 εργασιμες ΜΟΝΟ,Υπομονη παιδες

----------


## liberostelios

Ωχ! Με βλέπω να μπαίνει η σύνδεση μετά το πάσχα! Για την ακρίβεια, την άλλη Παρασκευή (αυτή που θα έρθει) συμπληρώνω 23 εργάσιμες. Λες να μπει μέχρι τότε; Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά Μεγάλη Τρίτη φεύγω για το νησί μου και αν ενεργοποιηθεί στη μεγάλη εβδομάδα δε θα τη χαρώ καθόλου πριν φύγω!

----------


## carmaniac

Μαγκεσ Εγω Αυριο Κλεινω 3 Μηνεσ!!εχει Ακυρωθει 2 Φορεσ Η Αιτηση Μου Για Την Πρωτη Εχω Ξαναγραψει!την Δευτερη Φορα Ακυρωθηκε Λογω Ελλειψησ Εξωτερικου Καλωδιου Vivodi Τωρα Θα Με Συδεσουν Μεσω Οτε(αλλοσ Ενασ Μηνασ Τουλαχιστον).εχω Απελπιστει Δεν Εχω Κουραγιο Ουτε Να Τουσ Βρισω!

----------


## Gr1s0s

Μπα και στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν υπήρχε πόρτα ελεύθερη και χρειάστηκε να τραβήξουν καλώδιο αλλά δεν άργησε ιδιαίτερα. 

Καλό κουράγιο... :Smile:

----------


## sakistsalikis

Ρωτησε καποιος γιατι ζητανε ΑΦΜ για να σου δωσουν DEMO και μηπως ειναι επιφοβο. Επιφοβο δεν ειναι αφου μπορουν να το βρουν και μονοι τους. Ισως να το ζητανε για να σε αποτρεψουν να ζητας συνεχεια demo. Απ την αλλη ουτε εγω θα το εδινα γιατι δε γουσταρω να μου κανουν ανακριση για οτι κανω στη ζωη μου. Κι εγω θα τους ελεγα οτι δεν το δινω και αν επεμεναν θα τους εδινα ψευτικο. Το επιφοβο ειναι να βαζεις υπογραφες δεξια και αριστερα. Τα προσωπικα δεδομενα μας υπαρχουν καταγεγραμενα και μπορει ο καθενας να τα βρει ειτε νομιμα ειτε παρανομα.

----------


## diabibas

Εγώ απλώς σας παραθέτω το μύνημα ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑΣ που έστειλα στη vivodi και δεν έλαβα καμία απάντηση.


"Αγαπητέ Κύριε,

Στις 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2006 το μεσημέρι έφερα ιδιοχείρως από τα γραφεία σας συμπληρωμένη με επισυναπτόμενα όλα τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά για ενεργοποίηση σύνδεσης ADSL 512/128 μέσα από το πακέτο που προσφέρεται στην αγορά DSL CUBE.

Πριν αγοράσω το πακέτο είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο στο 13880 στην εταιρεία σας και με ενημέρωσαν ότι ο χρόνος σύνδεσης είναι μεταξύ 7 και 12 εργάσιμων ημερών. Γνωρίζω ότι στη περίπτωση που το αστικό νούμερο δε δίνεται από εσάς εξαρτάσθε άμεσα από τον ΟΤΕ για το πότε θα μου διαθέσει τη γραμμή.

Από τις 20 όμως Φεβρουαρίου και μετά σας απεστάλησαν από τον ΟΤΕ 2 e-mail ότι στην περιοχή μου, Αγ. Δημήτριος, δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Το πρώτο μήνυμα έδινε ημερομηνία μετά από τις 13 Μαρτίου και το δεύτερο μετά τις 30 Μαρτίου.

Σε καμία περίπτωση ΔΕΝ ενημερώθηκα από την εταιρεία σας και με κανένα τρόπο (τηλέφωνο σταθερό, κινητό ή e-mail) για το πρόβλημα αλλά έπαιρνα και ξαναέπαιρνα τηλέφωνο στο 13880 (με τεράστιους χρόνους αναμονής στη γραμμή) για να μάθω τι συμβαίνει.

Σήμερα έχουμε περάσει τις 30 Μαρτίου (έχω την εντύπωση) και ακόμη είμαι στην αναμονή του κυκλώματος. Τη προηγούμενη Πέμπτη 30 Μαρτίου ενεργοποιήθηκε το DSL κύκλωμα στο σπίτι μου, (τα λαμπάκια του router microcosm σταμάτησαν να αναβοσβήνουν και χρειάσθηκε να βάλω φίλτρο στην άλλη τηλεφωνική συσκευή που διαθέτω). Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία σας, όπου με μεγάλη μου δυσαρέσκεια με ενημερώνουν ότι για να μου πουν τηλεφωνικά τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης θέλουν φαξ ταυτότητα κ.τ.λ.. Την Παρασκευή 31 Μαρτίου έχοντας στείλει το φαξ παίρνω αρκετή ώρα αργότερα και πάλι τηλέφωνο (1ώρα και 12 λεπτά αναμονή) για να μου πουν ότι το φαξ μου ΜΑΛΛΟΝ, όχι σίγουρα, πετάχτηκε γιατί ήταν δυσανάγνωστο. Σφίγγω τα δόντια πιστεύοντας ότι το μαρτύριο τελειώνει. Μου δίνουν ένα e-mail για να στείλω την ταυτότητα όπως και πράττω. Πράγματι μετά από λίγο με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και μου δίνουν το κωδικό και το username, και το κλείνουν χωρίς να μου υποδείξουν καμία άλλη ρύθμιση.

Επειδή μετά από 2 μεταπτυχιακά έχω αποκτήσει κάποια πείρα εισάγω τις ρυθμίσεις στο router και με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη διαπιστώνω ότι δεν έχω πλέον ADSL κύκλωμα. Ξανά λοιπόν τηλέφωνο στο 13880, περίμενα λιγότερο αυτή τη φορά μόνο 45 λεπτά, για να μου πουν (κατόπιν επικοινωνίας με τον ΟΤΕ) ότι το κύκλωμά μου ΔΕΝ έχει δοθεί ακόμη. Εγώ λοιπόν καλούμε να σας ρωτήσω ΠΟΤΕ;

 Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο:

1)Να έχω πληρώσει για μια υπηρεσία εδώ και 1 ½ (ενάμιση) μήνα και να μην την έχω.

2)Να μην με έχει πάρει τηλέφωνο ΠΟΤΕ η Vivodi για να με ενημερώσει το λόγο του τεράστιου χρόνου αναμονής.

3)Να μην με προστατέψει η εταιρεία έναντι της κατάχρησης του ΟΤΕ

4)Να έχει δωθεί κύκλωμα ADSL 512/128 από ΟΤΕ στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία από τη δικιά μου μέσα σε 4 ημέρες με αίτηση ύστερα από τη δικιά μου, ενώ σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σας ΔΕΝ υπήρχαν κυκλώματα στην περιοχή μου.

5)Να έχει δωθεί κύκλωμα ADSL 512/128 από ΗΟL 3 στενά ποιο κάτω από εμένα μέσα σε 14 ημέρες, με αίτηση έπειτα από την δικιά μου,  ενώ σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σας ΔΕΝ υπήρχαν κυκλώματα στην περιοχή μου.

Σας ρωτώ λοιπόν ΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ ΣΑΣ και ΠΩΣ του εξυπηρετήται;;;; Με το να δίνω συνεχώς δικαιολογητικά ταυτότητες και ΑΦΜ σε ένα ήδη προπληρωμένο πακέτο;
(Θέλω να σας ενημερώσω ότι η ομάδα αίματός μου είναι Α+, σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί και αυτό)

Ζητάω συγνώμη για τον λόγο μου και για την μικρή ειρωνεία που εμπεριέχει αλλά η αγανάκτηση είναι μεγάλη, μεγαλύτερη από τον χρόνο αναμονής στις τηλεφωνικές σας γραμμές.

 Ευελπιστώ για την άμεση επικοινωνία μαζί μου για το «τι μέλλει γενέσθαι!»."



ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ.
Και πάλι πήρα τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και ότι μάλλον έχει βλάβη (περίεργο εω=ώς τώρα ήξερα ότι για να έχεις βλάβη πρέπει να έχει κάτι ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ)
Εγώ θα τους το γυρίσω πίσω!!!!!!!!!! 
Αρκετά με την κοροϊδία.

----------


## NLS

φυσικά και ΔΕΝ θα το γυρίσεις πίσω (απλώς)
είναι υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώσουν και τις νόμιμες προσαυξήσεις (είχαν τα λεφτά σου για 2 μήνες)

----------


## diabibas

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!
Μετά από 2 μήνες αναμονής η σύνδεση αποκαταστάθηκε.

----------


## angk79

xthes mou energopoihthike to DSL cube, i etisi eixe ginei stis 7 martiou. Mporei omos na eixe energopoihthei i grammi kai pio noris kathos tyxea tous pira tilefono na rotiso ti ginete kai mou eipan pos exei energopoihthei i grammi idi kai theloun fototypia taytotitas gia na mou poun proforika!!! tous kodikous mou.

Diladi an den eperna ego tilefono de tha me enimeronan.

Entyposi akoma mou ekane oti den ekanan ton kopo na mou steiloun tous kodikous me e-mail kai mou tous eipan proforika, poly erasitexniko mou faneike ayto.

Kata ta alla apo taxytita einai mia xara :Very Happy:

----------


## jimmad

σε 3 μερες απο την μερα που εκανα την αιτηση και επειδη ο οτε καταφερε να με συνδεση σε λαθος ταχητυτα
αλλεσ 3 μερες για την αναβαθμιση νομιζω οτι ειναι καλα

----------


## ntampa7

angk79 και jimmad κάντε επεξεργασία τα μηνυματά σας και γράψτε τα μηνυματά σας με ελληνικά τα greeklish απαγορεύονται...

----------


## Guzuta

27/3 Παρέδωσα την αίτηση.
29/3 Προωθήθηκε η αίτηση μου
11/4 Ενεργόποίηση γραμμής και λήψη του κωδικού μου.

I feel lucky!

----------


## NLS

and I feel I want to do it

----------


## ga25

Θα σας πω αλλά μη γελάσετε... Από 9 Νοεμβρίου 2005 έχω κάνει αίτηση για Full LLU Vivodi στην περιοχή Νέας Ιωνίας. Πρίν κάνω την αίτηση είχα ελέγξει την διαθεσιμότητα με 3 τρόπους : On Line, Τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία Vivodi και τέλος στο Πλαίσιο την ώρα που πραγματοποίησα την αίτηση. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε 17/4/2006 ... ακόμα είμαι σε αναμονή... :Sad:  

Αυτό μετράει σαν στατιστικό....? 

Είμαι περίεργοσ να δω πόσο θα επηρεάσει τον μέσο όρο...

----------


## Nodens

Τον Οκτώβριο που άλλαξα την σύνδεση, είχα ΟΤΕ+Forthnet στα 384, και έβαλα ΑΡΥΣ στα 1024, ο ΟΤΕ έκανε 2 εβδομάδες για την επανασύνδεση και η Vivodi άλλη μια επιπλέον για την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης. Σο διάστημα της μίας εβδομάδας ήμουν με το 384 της Forthnet (δεν είχε λήξει ακόμη) σε γραμμή 1Mbit και πετούσε!!!

----------


## insane_kmfdm

από 20/2 κι ακομά περιμένω !!!!!
βιβολε΄!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GiorgosH

7/3/06 Αγοράζω το Vivodi Cube και στέλνω αιτήσεις με ΕΛΤΑ (χωρίς αντίγραφο λογαρισμού)
9/3/06 Καλώ τη Vivodi για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι έλαβαν τις αιτήσεις. Καμία ουσιαστική απάντηση. Να περιμένω λένε.
16/3/06 Παίρνω να ρωτήσω για την αίτηση μου και μου λένε ότι θέλουν με φαξ ένα αντίγραφο λογαριασμού και φωτοτυπία ταυτότυτας.
20/3/06 Μαθαίνω από Vivodi ότι η αίτηση μου εστάλη στον ΟΤΕ κ περιμένουμε..
23/3/06 Αφού κάλεσα τη Vivodi να μάθω τι έγινε τελικά με την αίτηση μου μαθαίνω ότι τελικά ο ΟΤΕ 'ακύρωσε' την αίτηση μου λόγω ελειπών στοιχείων... Μετά απο επικοινωνία με 134 μου λένε ότι η αίτηση μου καταχωρήθηκε κανονικά.. Άβυσσος..
13/4/06 Μπαίνει 'δόντι' κ μαθαίνω ότι τελικά η γραμμή μου ενεργοποιήθηκε. Παίρνω τη Vivodi και μου λένε ότι δεν έχουν τέτοια ενημέρωση απο τον ΟΤΕ. Το ίδιο μέχρι κ Σάββατο. Όταν τους ζητάω να μου πουν τηλεφωνικά τους κωδικούς μου ζητάνε φαξ για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων. Τους βρίζω που με έχουν στο περίμενε τόσο καιρό και που κατηγορούσαν τον ΟΤΕ μόνο (Δεν λέω ότι είναι καλύτερος), 'τσιμπάω' το acc φίλου άλλου ISP κ surfάρω κανονικά μέχρι Δευτερ΄ρα 17/3/06 όπου παίρνω Demo Acc κ είμαι με αυτό τώρα.

Με λίγα λόγια ακόμα περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση κ αν δεν την 'εψαχνα' μόνος μου δεν θα είναι νετ ακόμα..

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω σημερα τους πηγα την αιτηση στα γραφεια τους και αυριο θα τους παω τα λεφτα. Ελπιζω να μην παρει πολυ χρονο...

----------


## lewton

> ...Όταν τους ζητάω να μου πουν τηλεφωνικά τους κωδικούς μου ζητάνε φαξ για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων. Τους βρίζω που...


Δε σου ζήτησαν ΦΑΞ για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων.
Σου ζήτησαν fax με αίτημα για παραλαβή των κωδικών τηλεφωνικά, για να μην περιμένεις να λάβεις το κούριερ με τους κωδικούς.
Το αίτημα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητάς σου, για λόγους διασφάλισης προσωπικών δεδομένων. Φαντάσου να έπαιρνε ο καθένας τηλέφωνο και να του δίνανε τους κωδικούς σου...
Αν δεν έχεις fax, μπορείς απλά να κατεβάσεις το winfax, αλλά τότε θα πρέπει να έχεις στον υπολογιστή σου σκαναρισμένη την ταυτότητά σου.

----------


## angk79

Χθες μου ενεργοποιήθηκε το DSL Cube, η αίτηση είχε γίνει στις 7 Μαρτίου. Μπορεί όμως να είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και πιο νωρίς καθώς τυχαία τους πήρα τηλέφωνο να τους ρωτήσω τι γίνετε και μου είπαν πως έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή ήδη και πως θέλουν αντίγραφο ταυτότητας για να μου πουν προφορικά!!! Τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης. 

Δηλαδή αν δεν έπαιρνα εγώ τηλέφωνο δε θα με ενημέρωναν;

Εντύπωση ακόμα μου έκανε πως δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να μου στείλουν τους κωδικούς με ένα mail και μου τους είπαν προφορικά. Πολύ ερασιτεχνικό μου φάνηκε αυτό.

Κατά τα άλλα από ταχύτητες είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Χθες μου ενεργοποιήθηκε το DSL Cube, η αίτηση είχε γίνει στις 7 Μαρτίου. Μπορεί όμως να είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και πιο νωρίς καθώς τυχαία τους πήρα τηλέφωνο να τους ρωτήσω τι γίνετε και μου είπαν πως έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή ήδη και πως θέλουν αντίγραφο ταυτότητας για να μου πουν προφορικά!!! Τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης. 
> 
> Δηλαδή αν δεν έπαιρνα εγώ τηλέφωνο δε θα με ενημέρωναν;
> 
> Εντύπωση ακόμα μου έκανε πως δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να μου στείλουν τους κωδικούς με ένα mail και μου τους είπαν προφορικά. Πολύ ερασιτεχνικό μου φάνηκε αυτό.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα από ταχύτητες είναι μια χαρά.


Εφόσον οι κωδικοί σου έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, σου τους έχουν στείλει ήδη με ταχυδρομείο και θα τους λάβεις σύντομα. Επίσης θα παρατηρήσεις ότι η ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης θα φαίνεται αργότερα, για να καλύψουν το χρόνο που θα πάρει το ταχυδρομείο.

Σε ποιό mail να σου τους έστελναν, αφού υποτίθεται ότι δεν έχεις πρόσβαση.

Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι οι ταχύτητες είναι μια χαρα. Άντε καλό σερφάρισμα :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## GiorgosH

> 7/3/06 Αγοράζω το Vivodi Cube και στέλνω αιτήσεις με ΕΛΤΑ (χωρίς αντίγραφο λογαρισμού)
> 9/3/06 Καλώ τη Vivodi για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι έλαβαν τις αιτήσεις. Καμία ουσιαστική απάντηση. Να περιμένω λένε.
> 16/3/06 Παίρνω να ρωτήσω για την αίτηση μου και μου λένε ότι θέλουν με φαξ ένα αντίγραφο λογαριασμού και φωτοτυπία ταυτότυτας.
> 20/3/06 Μαθαίνω από Vivodi ότι η αίτηση μου εστάλη στον ΟΤΕ κ περιμένουμε..
> 23/3/06 Αφού κάλεσα τη Vivodi να μάθω τι έγινε τελικά με την αίτηση μου μαθαίνω ότι τελικά ο ΟΤΕ 'ακύρωσε' την αίτηση μου λόγω ελειπών στοιχείων... Μετά απο επικοινωνία με 134 μου λένε ότι η αίτηση μου καταχωρήθηκε κανονικά.. Άβυσσος..
> 13/4/06 Μπαίνει 'δόντι' κ μαθαίνω ότι τελικά η γραμμή μου ενεργοποιήθηκε. Παίρνω τη Vivodi και μου λένε ότι δεν έχουν τέτοια ενημέρωση απο τον ΟΤΕ. Το ίδιο μέχρι κ Σάββατο. Όταν τους ζητάω να μου πουν τηλεφωνικά τους κωδικούς μου ζητάνε φαξ για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων. Τους βρίζω που με έχουν στο περίμενε τόσο καιρό και που κατηγορούσαν τον ΟΤΕ μόνο (Δεν λέω ότι είναι καλύτερος), 'τσιμπάω' το acc φίλου άλλου ISP κ surfάρω κανονικά μέχρι Δευτερ΄ρα 17/3/06 όπου παίρνω Demo Acc κ είμαι με αυτό τώρα.
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια ακόμα περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση κ αν δεν την 'εψαχνα' μόνος μου δεν θα είναι νετ ακόμα..


Έχουν περάσει 10 μέρες κ ακόμα δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου ούτε για κωδικούς ούτε να με ενημερώσουν ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου.. Μιλάμε η εταιρεία είναι για βραβείο!!

----------


## NLS

πάρε τους και πες τους το εξής:

εγώ σας λέω ότι η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε εδώ και πάνω από 10 μέρες και μάλιστα έχω και απτές αποδείξεις για αυτό... αν εσείς επιμένετε ότι ΔΕΝ έχω ενεργοποιηθεί και δεν μου δίνετε τους κωδικούς που εξάλλου ΜΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ και μπορεί εγώ να θέλω να τους έχω να κάθονται σε ένα χαρτάκι... φταίω να ζητήσω μια ωραία ακύρωση επειδή σύμφωνα με τα ίδια σας τα λεγόμενα ΔΕΝ έχω ενεργοποιηθεί και άρα υπάρχει αδικαιολόγητη καθυστέρηση (50 μέρες από την αίτηση) που δίνει βάση στην ακύρωση; αν μάλιστα υποθέσουμε ότι έχω δίκιο και η γραμμή έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, πειράζει που θα έχετε όλο δικό σας και το κόστος ενεργοποίησης και το κόστος της διακοπής μια και ο πελάτης ποτέ δεν παρέλαβε;

----------


## t300

Γιατί για shared αργούν τόσο πολύ; Πάλι μπαίνει μέσα ο ΟΤΕ;

----------


## pan.nl

Έκανα αίτηση για Full LLU στις 15 Μαρτίου και ακόμα δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Μου είπαν πως πρέπει να γίνει η διασύνδεση με το DSLam, όμως επειδή αργούσαν υπερβολικά τους κάλεσα και τελικά μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει ένα "προσωρινό πρόβλημα στο κέντρο της Καλλιθέας και προσπαθούμε να το διορθώσουμε". Άντε να δούμε....μου αρέσει που ήθελα και να διακόψω τη Forthnet και τον ΟΤΕ πριν το Πάσχα για να μη χρεωθώ και τον καινούριο μήνα για λίγες μέρες υπόθεση  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lewton

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η νέα full LLU μου, στα 1024!!!
Αύριο κόβω τον ΟΤΕ...





> Γιατί για shared αργούν τόσο πολύ; Πάλι μπαίνει μέσα ο ΟΤΕ;


Φυσικά.
Το shared LLU πατάει στο ίδιο καλώδιο με τον ΟΤΕ (τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ - ADSL Vivodi).
Αλλά ακόμα και το full LLU, που είναι ανεξάρτητο, εξαρτάται από τον ΟΤΕ για την ενεργοποίηση, επειδή το τελευταίο μίλι της γραμμής (από το σπίτι του συνδρομητή μέχρο το τηλ. κέντρο) το φτιάχνει ο ΟΤΕ. H Vivodi παίρνει τη γραμμή μετά από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.

----------


## geogian

Ευχαριστώ τη vivodi  γιατί σε *15 μέρες απο την αίτηση μ*ου ενεργοποιήθηκε η adsl 512 μέσω γραμμής ΟΤΕ.
Επίσης η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ καλή σε σχέση με tellas που είχα πρίν.

----------


## xray2201

Εγώ περιμένω ακόμα την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής από τις 15 Μαρτίου...

----------


## NLS

ρε παιδιά να λέτε και περιοχή και τι γραμμή ζητήσατε

----------


## liberostelios

Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω... Έστειλα την αίτηση 8/3, την παρέλαβαν 13/3 και έχει σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ από *14/3* και ακόμα τίποτα! 32 εργάσιμες μέρες. Έλεος! Βαρέθηκα πια...

Μακάρι να μην είχα αγοράσει το DSLcube και να έκανα απλή σύνδεση γιατί θα μπορούσα να την ακυρώσω και να τους στείλω πέντε μούντζες να φύγω. Τώρα, όμως, περιμένω...

Περιοχή: Π. Φάληρο
Γραμμή: 512 ΟΤΕ

----------


## lewton

Aν είσαι μέσω ΟΤΕ, τότε προφανώς δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες, οπότε ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχεις τίποτα άλλο να κάνεις από το να περιμένεις...

----------


## liberostelios

Πόρτες υπάρχουν γιατί έχω κάνει έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και δεν μου έβγαλε μήνυμα για πόρτες (ενώ από ότι ξέρω σου βγάζει ένα μήνυμα όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα). Και μου λένε και στη Vivodi ότι "Είστε σε αναμονή. Δεν υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση από τον ΟΤΕ ότι δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες, πχ.".

----------


## xray2201

15 Μαρτίου πήγα την αίτηση στην vivodi(dsl cube512k),την έστειλε 20/3 στον οτε και περιμένω...Πήρα τηλ πολλές φορές στον οτε κ μου έλεγε οτι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθει ακόμα,δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες κλπ..Παίρνω και σήμερα και μου λένε οτι δεν έχουν λάβει καμία αίτηση ενεργοποίησης!!!Πήρα στη vivodi και μου λένε οτι σταλθηκε δυο φορές κιολας.Στις 17/3 κ στις 20/3..Τι να κάνω?Να την ακυρώσω τελείως?

----------


## szaf

Τις *5/4* έστειλα την αίτηση, *6/4* με κάλεσαν από τη vivodi για τα στοιχεία, *7/4* είχε φτάσει η αίτηση στον οτέ κ υπήρχε έλλειψη πορτών, τις *19/4* χρειάστηκε να χρησιμοποιηθεί "βύσμα" στον οτέ και στο τριήμερο *28-31/4* ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή..και τώρα είμαι με demo της forthnet και περιμένω τους κωδικούς από vivodi..

----------


## t300

Απορία: Όταν δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες, τι κάνει το βύσμα; Ή απλώς σε βάζει πρώτο στη λίστα αναμονής;

----------


## JohnGR

Δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες;;;  :Whistle:

----------


## szaf

Κοίτα λογικά πόρτες προσθέτονται (ή αδειάζουν) πολύ συχνά, απλά δεν τυχαίνει να υπάρχουν ελεύθερες (πλεόνασμα) για να φαίνεται στον οτέ. Οπότε αν σε πάνε λίγο πιο πάνω στη λίστα αναμονής, μπαίνει πιο γρήγορα..

----------


## liberostelios

> Πήρα τηλ πολλές φορές στον οτε κ μου έλεγε οτι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθει ακόμα,δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες κλπ..Παίρνω και σήμερα και μου λένε οτι δεν έχουν λάβει καμία αίτηση ενεργοποίησης!!!


Καλά, πως σου απάντησαν από τον ΟΤΕ! Εγώ όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο να τους ρωτήσω για την αίτηση μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούμε να σας πούμε τίποτα για καμία αίτηση από Vivodi γιατί είναι η Vivodi 100% υπεύθυνη για τη διαδικασία και πρέπει να ενημερωθείτε από αυτή!

Για την αίτηση σου δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω. Εϊναι κρίμα που έχουν καταφέρει να μας κάνουν μπαλάκια από τον isp στον ΟΤΕ και ανάποδα! Κι εγώ αναμένω σύνδεση από τις 14/3 και κανένας δε μου έχει πει μία αιτία για την τεράστια καθυστέρηση.

----------


## chrisyah

Το παραμύθι με τις πόρτες πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να τελειώσει για την Vivo....

Έλειψη υπάρχει πλέον σε λίγες περιοχές. Όσοι περιμένετε πολλές ημέρες στείλτε *γραπτώς* το παραπονό σας και ειδοποιείστε τους ότι αν δεν έχει αποκατασταθεί η σύνδεση εντός εύλογου χρονικού διαστήματος θα τους επιστρέψετε τον κύβο και να ζητήσετε τα χρήματα σας πίσω. Είναι υποχρεομένοι να σας "κόψουν" πιστωτικό...

Δηστυχώς είμαι σε νομικές πλέον περιπέτειες με την εν λόγο εταιρία και δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα....

----------


## Ravenous

Αγορά πακέτου VIVODI DSLCube 512/128.

Αποστολή φακέλου με αίτηση προς Vivodi.

*08/03/2006* Αποστολή αίτησης από Vivodi προς ΟΤΕ

*Μάρτιος, Απρίλιος 2006* Συνεχή τηλέφωνα προς Vivodi εάν ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή. Μου έλεγαν ότι "ακόμα δεν μας έχει απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ".

*02/05/2006* Τηλεφωνώ στο 134 να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται. Μου λέει η κοπέλα ότι το τηλέφωνό μου είναι σε οπτική ίνα και γι'αυτό ίσως δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα μέχρι τώρα. Μου προτείνει να περάσω από γραφείο του ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσω ή/και να κάνω αίτηση αλλαγής της οπτικής ίνας σε χαλκό (μιλάμε για τεχνολογική πρόοδο, όχι αστεία)

*02/05/2006* (την ίδια μέρα - τυχαίο άραγε :Wink:  Αποστολή απάντησης ΟΤΕ προς Vivodi.

*03/05/2006* (σήμερα) Μου τηλεφωνούν από Vivodi και μου λέει η ευγενέστατη κοπέλα ότι ο ΟΤΕ *απέρριψε* την αίτησή μου επειδή έχω οπτική ίνα και "δεν υποστηρίζεται τεχνικά να μπει ADSL στο τηλέφωνό σας". Μου προσέφερε είτε να βάλουμε την ADSL σε άλλο νούμερο ή να πάρω τα χρήματά μου πίσω.


Περιοχή μου: Κουκάκι
Τηλ. Κέντρο: Ακροπόλεως
Διαθεσιμότητα σύμφωνα με sites ΟΤΕ και Vivodi: υπάρχει(!)


Τηλεφωνάω στο 134 να ρωτήσω τι συνέβη. Έπεσα σε κάποιον που δεν ήξερε τι του γινόταν. Ζήτησα το τηλέφωνο του καταστήματος που υποστηρίζει το κέντρο Ακροπόλεως και μου έδωσε το  210-9021000 (κατάστημα Ν. Κόσμου).

Τηλεφωνάω εκεί και μετά από 10λεπτη αναμονή (δεν το σήκωνε κανείς), απαντάει μια κυρία (πρέπει να ήταν προϊσταμένη ή κάτι τέτοιο) στην οποία περιέγραψα το πρόβλημα. Ψάχνει στον υπολογιστή και γίνεται ο ακόλουθος διάλογος:

- "Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Και πόρτες διαθέσιμες έχουμε και το ότι είναι σε οπτική ίνα δεν πειράζει."

- "Σοβαρά; Και τότε γιατί δεν γίνεται η ενεργοποίηση".

- "Δεν ξέρω. Δεν βλέπω εξάλλου καμμία αίτηση. *Σε εμάς την κάνατε την αίτηση ή σε κάποια άλλη εταιρία;"*

- "Σε άλλη εταιρία. Αλλά τι σημασία έχει αυτό; Αφού πάλι εσείς πρέπει να κάνετε την ενεργοποίηση".

- "Α, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τις άλλες εταιρίες και τι συμφωνίες έχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ για τις πόρτες. *Αν είχατε κάνει σε εμάς την αίτηση, τώρα δεν θα είχατε πρόβλημα* (!!!!!!)"

Και μετά άρχισε να με ρωτάει πόσα πλήρωσα για ADSL και τι προσφορές έχει ο ΟΤΕ(!)

- "Ωραία, ας πούμε ότι θέλω να κρατήσω τη σύνδεση που ήδη έχω αγοράσει. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να μπει χαλκός"

- "Τι να σας πω. Θα είναι τεχνικό θέμα. Που είστε, περιοχή Συγγρού;"

- "Ναι, δίπλα ακριβώς από το μετρό"

- "Ααα, τότε ίσως δεν μπορούν να γίνουν έργα εκεί, δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω"

- "Ωραία, μπορώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον τεχνικό; Κάποιος πρέπει να υπάρχει εκεί που να έδωσε την εντολή ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει ενεργοποίηση. Ποιός είναι αυτός;"

- "Ααα, ξέρετε πόσοι τεχνικοί εμπλέκονται; Δεν θα βρεις άκρη ποιος είπε τι. Και αυτά είναι τεχνικά θέματα, εμείς είμαστε διοικητικοί."

- "Μάλιστα....οπότε τι μπορώ να κάνω; Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο τηλέφωνο που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για το πρόβλημά μου;"

- "Όχι, δεν υπάρχει".

- "Μάλιστα....μου ξαναλέτε λίγο τις χρεώσεις ΟΤΕ για ADSL;"

κτλ..

Βέβαια, δεν πρόκειται να τους κάνω τη χάρη και να πάρω με το ζόρι το CONN-X. Αύριο πηγαίνω από το κατάστημά τους να τσακωθώ άγρια. Καμία συμβουλή ή κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω και δεν έκανα;

----------


## chrisyah

Ναι !!!

Μια ωραιότατη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΙΝΚΑ. Μόνο έτσι όταν σε ρωτάνε "και εσύ ρε μεγάλε τι κάνεις για την προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας" ? να τους τρίβεις την καταγγελία στη μούρη !!!

----------


## redhat

13/4 στάλθηκε η αίτησή μου, 15/4 την παρέλαβε η Vivodi και 17/4 ο ΟΤΕ.
3/5 σήμερα και έχουν περάσει μόνο 10 εργάσιμες μέρες. Πάσχα και Πρωτομαγιά... Τι να κάνεις.

Πήρα τηλέφωνο σήμερα στο 134 και μου είπαν πως μόνο από την Vivodi μπορώ να ενημερωθώ για το τι γίνεται με την γραμμή μου. Μετά από ένα μισάωρο στην αναμονή στο 13880, μου είπαν απλά να περιμένω.

ΟΚ. Με τα  άλλα που διαβάζω εδώ μέσα (32 εργάσιμες!) νιώθω πως δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να είμαι ανυπόμονος...  :Smile: 

512K Shared LLU
Πατήσια

----------


## lewton

> Το παραμύθι με τις πόρτες πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να τελειώσει για την Vivo....
> 
> Έλειψη υπάρχει πλέον σε λίγες περιοχές. Όσοι περιμένετε πολλές ημέρες στείλτε *γραπτώς* το παραπονό σας και ειδοποιείστε τους ότι αν δεν έχει αποκατασταθεί η σύνδεση εντός εύλογου χρονικού διαστήματος θα τους επιστρέψετε τον κύβο και να ζητήσετε τα χρήματα σας πίσω. Είναι υποχρεομένοι να σας "κόψουν" πιστωτικό...
> 
> Δηστυχώς είμαι σε νομικές πλέον περιπέτειες με την εν λόγο εταιρία και δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα....


Δεν τίθεται θέμα να έχει πόρτες ο ΟΤΕ και να σου λένε ότι δεν έχει...
Στο site του ΟΤΕ φαίνεται αν έχουν μπει ή όχι πόρτες.
Αν έχουν μπει, τότε φταίει η Vivodi, αν δεν έχουν μπει πόρτες τότε δεν έχει νόημα να κινηθείς νομικά καθώς είναι 100% καλλυμμένη.

----------


## chrisyah

> Δεν τίθεται θέμα να έχει πόρτες ο ΟΤΕ και να σου λένε ότι δεν έχει...
> Στο site του ΟΤΕ φαίνεται αν έχουν μπει ή όχι πόρτες.
> Αν έχουν μπει, τότε φταίει η Vivodi, αν δεν έχουν μπει πόρτες τότε δεν έχει νόημα να κινηθείς νομικά καθώς είναι 100% καλλυμμένη.


Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό, και εγώ στον πάροχο (Vivodi) ρίχνω την ευθύνη. Ειδικά στην περιοχή μου ο ΟΤΕ φέρθηκε άψογα και έβαλε γρήγορα πόρτες (10 εργάσιμες).

----------


## lewton

> Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό, και εγώ στον πάροχο (Vivodi) ρίχνω την ευθύνη. Ειδικά στην περιοχή μου ο ΟΤΕ φέρθηκε άψογα και έβαλε γρήγορα πόρτες (10 εργάσιμες).


Aν ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει πόρτες και η Vivodi δεν κάνει τίποτα, τότε έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο...

----------


## chrisyah

Εμ, γι'αυτή τη περίπτωση μιλάω...

----------


## webmania

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση για  1024Κ Shared LLU από 17/4/2006 στην Vivodi και μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνα στο 13880 που άλλοι δεν ήξεραν που είναι οι αίτηση μου και άλλοι με βάλανε να στείλω και επιπλέον αιτήσεις. Σήμερα μου είπαν ότι από 26/4/2006 έχει φύγει από την Vivodi η αίτηση και να μήν ψάξω να την βρώ πουθενά στο ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν θα ξέρουν και ότι το 134 το μαθαίνει 2 μέρες πρίν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Και ότι σύμφωνα με τις συμβατικές υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ απέναντι στην Vivodi o OTE μπορεί να κάνει και 15-20 εργάσιμες από την 26/4/2006 για να ενεργοποιήσει την γραμμή.

ΟΜΩΣ υπάρχει και μια άλλη άποψη που περιμένω της γνώμες σας, το άκουσα απο κάποιο υπεύθυνο του ΟΤΕ και αν θέλει ας βγεί η Vivodi να με διαψεύσει λέγοντας μου σε πιό γραφείο του ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου. Λοιπόν η Vivodi για να διαπραγματευθεί μεγαλύτερα πακέτα χονδρικής με τον ΟΤΕ σε καλλύτερες  τιμές καθυστερεί η ίδια τις αιτήσεις  που πρέπει να πάνε στον ΟΤΕ και ρίχνει το φταίξιμο στον ΟΤΕ. Από την στιγμή που θα φτάσει η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ σχεδόν ΠΟΤΕ δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.

Διασταυρώστε παρακαλώ την πληροφόρηση που έχω, πιέστε την Vivodi και τον ΟΤΕ για να μάθουμε την αλήθεια.

----------


## Ravenous

> Αγορά πακέτου VIVODI DSLCube 512/128.
> 
> Αποστολή φακέλου με αίτηση προς Vivodi.
> 
> *08/03/2006* Αποστολή αίτησης από Vivodi προς ΟΤΕ
> 
> [...]
> 
> Βέβαια, δεν πρόκειται να τους κάνω τη χάρη και να πάρω με το ζόρι το CONN-X. Αύριο πηγαίνω από το κατάστημά τους να τσακωθώ άγρια. Καμία συμβουλή ή κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω και δεν έκανα;


Σημερινό update:

Παίρνω τηλέφωνο το 13880 και ρωτάω: 

- "Μπορώ αν πάω στον ΟΤΕ να κάνω μόνος μου την αίτηση;"

- "Όχι, δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται, πρέπει να γίνει από εμάς η αίτηση"

Πηγαίνω στον ΟΤΕ Ν. Κόσμου που διαχειρίζεται το κέντρο Ακροπόλεως και μιλάω με έναν κύριο που μου είπε ξανά ότι *δεν* υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με το θέμα των οπτικών ινών και ότι *υπάρχει* διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου. Μου λέει ότι αν η Vivodi μου είπε ότι είναι θέμα οπτικών ινών, τότε να ζητήσω από τη Vivodi να μου κοινοποιήσει το έγγραφο του ΟΤΕ που της λέει κάτι τέτοιο για το τηλεφωνικό μου νούμερο, έτσι ώστε να βρω ποιος έδωσε την εντολή αυτή και άμα θέλω να κινηθώ και νομικά απέναντί του (Ωραίος και σωστός ο υπάλληλος). Πάντως μου έβαλε ιδέες ότι η Vivodi για δικούς της λόγους μπορεί να μην τη συμφέρει να δίνει παροχή ADSL σε όποιον της τη ζητήσει, ανάλογα με τις εκάστοτε συμφωνίες που έχει κάνει με τον ΟΤΕ (ε ρε διαφάνεια).

Με λίγα λόγια μου ξανάπε ότι άμα κάνω την αίτηση κατευθείαν στον ΟΤΕ, εγγυημένα δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα (σύμφωνα με τις διαθεσιμότητες που έβλεπε στον υπολογιστή του).

Παίρνω 13880 πάλι, ξαναμιλάω με την ευγενέστατη κοπέλα (γίναμε γνωστοί τελικά), και της ζητάω να μου κοινοποίησει το έγγραφο του ΟΤΕ. Μου λέει δεν γίνεται γιατί είναι εσωτερική αλληλογραφία. Δηλαδή λέω, άμα θέλω να κινηθώ νομικά εναντίον αυτού, πώς μπορώ να μάθω το όνομά του; Μου λέει ότι δεν γίνεται δυστυχώς και δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι άλλο γι'αυτό.

- "Οπότε θα επιστρέψετε το DSL Cube από εκεί που το αγοράσατε;"

- "Ε, ναι, αφού δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο από ό,τι φαίνεται. Δηλάδη με διώχνετε να πάω σε άλλη εταιρία."

- "Τι να σας πω, δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι. Ξέρετε δεν είστε ο μόνος, έχουμε λάβει και άλλες αιτήσεις πίσω επειδή έχουν οπτική ίνα. Μου λέτε από που αγοράσατε το πακέτο ώστε να ενημερώσουμε... (μπλα μπλα) ;"

Αυτά λοιπόν, Vivodi τέλος μετά από δίμηνη ταλαιπωρία. Να πάνε στο διάολο, πολύ θα ήθελα να το κηνυγούσα και άλλο το θέμα, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάπου στα μικρά γράμματα της σύμβασης έχουν προνοήσει αυτή την περίπτωση. 512/128 was only a dream and then I woke up.... :Sad:

----------


## panas

Γεια σε ολους σας. Αγορασα στις 27/2/2006 το DSL Cube τις vivodi (512) και την επομενη μερα εστειλα ταχυδρομικως την αιτηση στην vivodi. Μετα απο 20 μερες επικοινωνησα με την vivodi γιατι δεν ειχε γινει ενεργοποιηση και απαντησαν οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες πορτες στην περιοχη μου. Το ελεγξα απο το site σας και οντως ο ΟΤΕ δεν ειχε διαθεσιμες πορτες για PSTN γραμμη οποτε δεν μπορουσα να κανω και καμια καταγγελια οπως μου ειπαν απο την Vivodi αφου η ελλειψη πορτων θεωρειται τεχνικο προβλημα. Ελεγχα τακτικα την διαθεσιμοτητα και απο τις αρχες του Απριλη επιτελους προστεθηκαν πορτες στην περιοχη μου. Μετα απο καμια 10αρια μερες επικοινωνω παλι με vivodi και μου λενε οτι περιμενουν την ενεργοποιηση απο τον ΟΤΕ. Μιλαω και με το 134 και μου λενε οτι απο την στιγμη που προστεθηκαν οι πορτες σε 12 εργασιμες μερες θα εχω την ενεργοποιηση της δικιας μου. Περνανε οι 12 εργασιμες και περιμενω την γραμμη αλλα τιποτα. Τωρα εχουν περασει πλεον 25 εργασιμες μερες και ακομα τιποτα. Η Vivodi εκανε ενσταση για καθυστερηση στον ΟΤΕ απο οτι μου ειπαν αφου τους πιεσα αρκετα και η απαντηση του ΟΤΕ ειναι οτι ειμαι ετοιμος για ενεργοποιηση και να περιμενω.
ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ.
 Εχουν περασει 2 μηνες, η τιμη του πακετου που αγορασα εχει πεσει 20 ευρω και ακομα περιμενω.

----------


## Hetfield

Ναι αλλα το φταιξιμο ειναι κατα 50% δικο σου, αφου δεν κοιταξες απο την αρχη για διαθεσιμες πορτες.

----------


## panas

Οντως έπρεπε να ελεγξω αν υπηρχαν διαθεσιμες πορτες πριν.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν πλεον διαθεσιμες πορτες απο τις αρχες Απριλιου και ακομα δεν εχει γινει ενεργοποιηση απο τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι αλλα το φταιξιμο ειναι κατα 50% δικο σου, αφου δεν κοιταξες απο την αρχη για διαθεσιμες πορτες.


Δεν θα το έλεγα,  το φταίξιμο  ειναι αυτού που πουλήσε το  πακέτο  και δεν είδε αν υπάρχουν πόρτες πρώτα

----------


## pan.nl

Έκανα αίτηση για FuLL LLU στις 15 Μαρτίου και ενεργοποιήθηκε χθές, 5 Μαΐου. Πάνω από τον μέσο όρο, αλλά τουλάχιστον το αποτέλεσμα είναι ικανοποιητικότατο!

----------


## vaggoulas

> Δεν θα το έλεγα,  το φταίξιμο  ειναι αυτού που πουλήσε το  πακέτο  και δεν είδε αν υπάρχουν πόρτες πρώτα


Εγώ που πήρα το cube από το Πλαίσιο Πειραιά ούτε που κοίταξαν αν υπάρχουν πόρτες στον Κορυδαλλό που ανήκω.Απλά μου πήραν τα λεφτά και τέλος.Μπράβο τους  :Thumb down: 
 :Offtopic:  Το microcom 2636 (Lan+Usb) που δίνει η Vivodi στο πακέτο πόσο έχει στην αγορά μιας και δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά?Έχω το speedtouch 536 και έτσι δεν το χρειάζομαι και μάλλον θα το σκοτώσω.

----------


## kle500

> Έχω το speedtouch 536 και έτσι δεν το χρειάζομαι και μάλλον θα το σκοτώσω.


Συγνώμη......... :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  γιατί θες να σκοτώσεις το 536?
Είναι φοβερό Modem-άκι, αλλά γιατί θες να πάρεις το microcom? :Thinking:

----------


## vaggoulas

> Συγνώμη......... γιατί θες να σκοτώσεις το 536?
> Είναι φοβερό Modem-άκι, αλλά γιατί θες να πάρεις το microcom?


 :Whistle: Το έγραψα λάθος.Το speedtouch θα κρατήσω όχι το microcom  :Laughing: 
Το microcom ξέρουμε πόσο κάνει στην αγορά?

----------


## kle500

> Το έγραψα λάθος.Το speedtouch θα κρατήσω όχι το microcom 
> Το microcom ξέρουμε πόσο κάνει στην αγορά?


Άντε βρε, και κουφάθηκα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chrisyah

> Γεια σε ολους σας. Αγορασα στις 27/2/2006 το DSL Cube τις vivodi (512) και την επομενη μερα εστειλα ταχυδρομικως την αιτηση στην vivodi. Μετα απο 20 μερες επικοινωνησα με την vivodi γιατι δεν ειχε γινει ενεργοποιηση και απαντησαν οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες πορτες στην περιοχη μου. Το ελεγξα απο το site σας και οντως ο ΟΤΕ δεν ειχε διαθεσιμες πορτες για PSTN γραμμη οποτε δεν μπορουσα να κανω και καμια καταγγελια οπως μου ειπαν απο την Vivodi αφου η ελλειψη πορτων θεωρειται τεχνικο προβλημα. Ελεγχα τακτικα την διαθεσιμοτητα και απο τις αρχες του Απριλη επιτελους προστεθηκαν πορτες στην περιοχη μου. Μετα απο καμια 10αρια μερες επικοινωνω παλι με vivodi και μου λενε οτι περιμενουν την ενεργοποιηση απο τον ΟΤΕ. Μιλαω και με το 134 και μου λενε οτι απο την στιγμη που προστεθηκαν οι πορτες σε 12 εργασιμες μερες θα εχω την ενεργοποιηση της δικιας μου. Περνανε οι 12 εργασιμες και περιμενω την γραμμη αλλα τιποτα. Τωρα εχουν περασει πλεον 25 εργασιμες μερες και ακομα τιποτα. Η Vivodi εκανε ενσταση για καθυστερηση στον ΟΤΕ απο οτι μου ειπαν αφου τους πιεσα αρκετα και η απαντηση του ΟΤΕ ειναι οτι ειμαι ετοιμος για ενεργοποιηση και να περιμενω.
> ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ.
>  Εχουν περασει 2 μηνες, η τιμη του πακετου που αγορασα εχει πεσει 20 ευρω και ακομα περιμενω.



Λες και διαβάζω την περιπτωσή μου περίπου καρμπόν...

Ίδια 'μέρα πήραμε το DSLCube με την διαφορά ότι το πήρα από τα γραφεία της Vivo...

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι αποκλειστικά μα την Vivo, γιατί είτε δεν έχουν δώσει καθόλου αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ (μη γελάτε είναι πιθανόν), είτε έχουν πάρει απαντητική αίτηση ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής από τις αρχές Απριλίου (είπατε τίποτε ?)

Εγώ βέβαια ακόμα δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί...

----------


## panas

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Λες και διαβάζω την περιπτωσή μου περίπου καρμπόν...

Ίδια 'μέρα πήραμε το DSLCube με την διαφορά ότι το πήρα από τα γραφεία της Vivo...

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι αποκλειστικά μα την Vivo, γιατί είτε δεν έχουν δώσει καθόλου αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ (μη γελάτε είναι πιθανόν),
είτε έχουν πάρει απαντητική αίτηση ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής από τις αρχές Απριλίου 
(είπατε τίποτε ?)

Εγώ βέβαια ακόμα δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί..._
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Αν θες να μαθεις για την αιτηση σου μπορεις να παρεις στο *134*, και αν 
εισαι τυχερος και πεσεις σε εξυπηρετικο υπαλληλο θα σου πει αν εχει γινει αιτηση και ποτε 
εγινε αλλα δεν μπορει να σου πει ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη σου. 
Απο οτι μου ειπανε μονο η VIVODI μπορει να μαθει απο το τμημα παροχων του ΟΤΕ.
Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και στα *2106115235* και *2106115232*. 
Επισης θα πρεπει να πεσεις σε υπαλληλο που να εχει ορεξη να ασχοληθει.

----------


## sotototo

paidia ena filaraki exei parei to DSL CUBE ths vivodi apo 30 martiou an den kanw la8os k akoma na ton syndesooun.Menei Kalhpolh.Se enan geitona tou pantws me OTE ton syndesan mesa se 3 meres.

Me ta portals ti paizei? Se ti xroniko diasthma bazoun kainouria?8elw na balw DSLCUBE k mou lene oti den exei ports sto 8hseio anoixtes

----------


## chrisyah

> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Λες και διαβάζω την περιπτωσή μου περίπου καρμπόν...
> 
> Ίδια 'μέρα πήραμε το DSLCube με την διαφορά ότι το πήρα από τα γραφεία της Vivo...
> 
> Το πρόβλημα μου είναι αποκλειστικά μα την Vivo, γιατί είτε δεν έχουν δώσει καθόλου αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ 
> (μη γελάτε είναι πιθανόν),είτε έχουν πάρει απαντητική αίτηση ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής 
> από τις αρχές Απριλίου(είπατε τίποτε ?)
> 
> ...


Ασε,

Το θέμα με μένα έχει χοντρύνει...

Όχι μόνο έχω μιλήσει με το 134, άλλα και με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της περιοχής μου, άλλα *ξέρω* ότι δεν έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση....

----------


## nnn

Έγινε μια μικρή μορφοποίηση των μηνυμάτων γιατί έβγαζαν εκτός ορίων τη σελίδα κατά μήκος. :Wink:

----------


## liberostelios

Εγώ έχω μιλήσει 2 φορές με το 134 αλλά και τις δύο μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν. Την πρώτη μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να ενημερωθώ από τη Vivodi και ότι εκείνη είναι υπεύθυνη για τη διαδικασία και την άλλη ότι και να ήθελε δεν μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει η υπάλληλος γιατί ο υπολογιστής δείχνει μόνο τις αιτήσεις που έχουν πάει κατευθείαν στον ΟΤΕ!

Τι να κάνω; Να αρχίσω να παίρνω τηλέφωνο μήπως πέσω σε κάποιον που θα με λυπηθεί!!!!

----------


## panas

Χθες ξαναπηρα τηλεφωνο στην Vivodi και αφου πρωτα ξεκινησα με φωνες λεγοντας οτι δεν προστατευουνε τους πελατες τους ελεγχοντας τις αιτησεις που εχουν μεγαλη καθυστερηση παρολο που υπαρχουν πορτες, και κανοντας ενστασεις στον ΟΤΕ. Μου απαντησαν οτι ο ΟΤΕ μετα απο ενσταση για καθυστερηση που εκαναν ειδοποιησε προχθες οτι ειμαι στο τελικο σταδιο και μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα ενεργοποιηθω. Ασχετη απαντηση αλλα ηξεραν οτι με βολευε κατι τετοιο και δεν θα συνεχιζα την κουβεντα.

Η ενσταση φυσικα εγινε σχεδον με δικη μου πρωτοβουλια αφου την προηγουμενη βδομαδα αρχισα να μιλαω για μηνυσεις σε ΟΤΕ και Vivodi και μου προτειναν να κανουν ενσταση για καθυστερηση ενεργοποιησης στον ΟΤΕ.

Παντως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η ενεργοποιηση δεν προκειται να γινει αυτη την εβδομαδα και τους το τονισα ιδιαιτεραστο τηλεφωνο, αφου στο 134 μου ειπαν οτι απο την στιγμη που μπαινω στο τελικο σταδιο χρειαζονται 12 εργασιμες για να γινει η ενεργοποιηση.

----------


## harriswd

Έχω κάνει αίτηση από 4/4. Στις 1/5 μου είπαν ότι από τον ΟΤΕ είναι εντάξει και μένει η μικτονόμιση στην VIVODI. Ακόμα περιμένω αυτήν την διαδικασία. Τους έχω πάρει πολλά τηλ και πάντα μου λένε οτι δεν θα αργήσει. Η γραμμή μου είναι στο κέντρο της Δάφνης και έχω ζητήσει 2mbit.

----------


## komet

> Έτσι σαν ημερολόγιο. Σήμερα 16-3-06 στις 15:30 έφυγε με speedex η αίτησή μου (για shared 1024) στη ViVoDi. Περιοχή Α. Παρασκευή ΑΤΤ. (η περιοχή καλύπτεται απόλυτα). Για να δούμε


Ακολούθως στις 21-3 η αίτηση εστάλει με fax στον ΟΤΕ. Μετά από πολλάαααααα τηλεφωνήματα και ψάξιμο έμαθα σήμερα ότι η διαδιμασία από τον ΟΤΕ έχει ολοκληρωθεί (το έμαθα  πρώτα από τον οτε  :Very Happy: και μετά η vivodi το επιβεβαίωσε :Smile: ).  Από την  vivodi όμως μου είπαν ότι και αυτοί θα χρειαστούν μια βδομάδα ακόμη για να ενεργοποιήσουν τη γραμμή μου :Evil: Γιατί τόσο πολύ ταλαιπωρία ρε παιδιά;  και γιατί τόση αδιαφάνεια στο τι γίνεται για κάτι που έχεις πληρώσει και θα συνεχίσεις να πληρώνεις; Πάλι με φτιάξανε  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## petros1815

> Έχω κάνει αίτηση από 4/4. Στις 1/5 μου είπαν ότι από τον ΟΤΕ είναι εντάξει και μένει η μικτονόμιση στην VIVODI. Ακόμα περιμένω αυτήν την διαδικασία. Τους έχω πάρει πολλά τηλ και πάντα μου λένε οτι δεν θα αργήσει. Η γραμμή μου είναι στο κέντρο της Δάφνης και έχω ζητήσει 2mbit.


Εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από 28/3 για shared LLU/1024, ο ΟΤΕ τους παρέδωσε τη γραμμή από τα μέσα Απριλίου και από τότε περιμένω τη μικτονόμηση. Από 2/5 τους παίρνω κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνο και συνέχεια το ίδιο ποίημα ακούω: "Θα προωθήσω το αίτημά σας στο τεχνικό τμήμα κλπ κλπ πάρτε αύριο...".

----------


## manassis

Εμενα η γραμμη μου ενεργοποιηθηκε μετα 28 ημερες(dsl-cube).Μετα απο ποσες ημερες πηρατε τα αλλα 4 emails που δικαιουστε?Η γραμμή μου είναι στο κέντρο της Δάφνης.Η δε ταχυτητα μου πολυ μικρη 45-48kb/s

----------


## RIDERGr

Καλησπέρα. Εγω ακόμα να δω DSL και εχω κάνει αίτηση απο τις 15/2/06. Την πρώτη φορά μετά απο 1 μήνα αναμονής ο πΟΤΕ ακύρωσε την αίτηση μου λόγο λανθασμένης επωνυμίας (Σόρρυ κιόλας αλλα παπάρια λάθος βρήκαν...) Τέλος πάντων η αίτηση ξαναστάλθηκε (με τα ίδια στοιχεία και πάλι μιας και όπως αποδείχτικε ήταν λάθος του πΟΤΕ και οχι επωνυμίας) στις 15/3. Απο τότε το μόνο που ξέρω σίγουρα μιας και μπορώ να το ελέγξω μόνος μου είναι οτι τόσο καιρό δεν υπάρχει διαθεσημότητα PSTN Ports ενω για ISDN πρόβλημα δεν υπήρχε ποτέ. Μένω Τριανδρία Θεσσ/νίκης αν και απ' οτι ακούω σε πολλές περιοχές υπάρχει πρόβλημα με Θύρες PSTN (αντιθέτως με τις ISDN). Τέλος η αίτηση μου είναι DSL απο πΟΤΕ με Provider Vivodi και απο πακέτο DSL Cube.

----------


## mithrandir

προσωπικά πήρα τον κύβο στις 5/4 έδωσα την αίτηση την ίδια μέρα και ακόμα περιμένω ενεργοποίηση.απ' ότι μου είπαν από τη Vivodi την αίτηση τη δώσαν στον ΟΤΕ 10/4 ενώ στο 134 μου είπαν ότι τους ήρθε στις 12/4.
υπάρχει τρόπος να ακυρώσεις τον κύβο και να πάρεις πίσω τα χρήματα?δεν ανέχομαι να έχω προπληρώσει κάτι τόσο καιρό πριν και να μη ξέρω ούτε πότε περίπου θα ενεργοποιηθεί.

PS: μένω στο κέντρο της θεσσαλονίκης και είμαι στο κέντρο του Αγ. Παύλου του ΟΤΕ

----------


## teo_L20

Ναι!
Τους παίρνει τηλέφωνο,τους κραζεις και με φωνή σε κατάλληλο τόνο,ζητας τα λεφτά σου πίσω.
Το θέμα θα το τακτοποιήσουν στα γρηγορα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RIDERGr

Ασχετο. Έχει πάρει κανείς τα λεφτά του πίσω να ξέρουμε πόσο κρατάει η διαδικασία?

----------


## chrisyah

> Ασχετο. Έχει πάρει κανείς τα λεφτά του πίσω να ξέρουμε πόσο κρατάει η διαδικασία?


Την Τρίτη που θα παω από τα γραφεία τους για να παραδώσω τον κύβο θα σου πω...

----------


## pelasgian

Κάποιος με γραμμή OTE + adsl που την μετέφερε σε Vivodi Full LLU να μας πεις πόσο καιρό παίρνει η μεταφορά;

----------


## RIDERGr

Γίνεται ρε παιδιά 2 μήνες μετά την επαναποστολή του αιτήματός μου στον ΟΤΕ να μην έχουν ανοίξει ακόμα πόρτες? Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## Catchphrase

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν πόρτες διαθέσιμες στην περιοχή σου???

----------


## apok

> Κάποιος με γραμμή OTE + adsl που την μετέφερε σε Vivodi Full LLU να μας πεις πόσο καιρό παίρνει η μεταφορά;


Πελασγέ δε γίνεται αυτό που λες  :Razz:

----------


## Sam_GR

512/128 shared LLU πρόγραμμα Δίοδος

18/4/2006 Εστειλα την αίτηση 20 την στείλανε στον ΟΤΕ και 13/5/2006 με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι 17/5 θα ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## FODaki

ARYS  / cube 512/128k ενεργοπιηθηκε σε 9 εργασιμες απο την παραλαβη του συμβολαιου :Smile:  
οκ ηταν :Wink:

----------


## FODaki

> Κάποιος με γραμμή OTE + adsl που την μετέφερε σε Vivodi Full LLU να μας πεις πόσο καιρό παίρνει η μεταφορά;


 αγαπηκε κυριε Πελασγε ... καλο χειμωνα χιχιχιιχχι :Razz:

----------


## greeklad

Εγω εστειλα την αιτηση Δευτερα με courier και Παρασκευη με ειχαν συνδεσει. Βεβαια με ειχαν συνδεσει λαθος οι ΟΤΕτζηδες και περιμενω να φτιαξουν τη βλαβη αυριο.

Εμενα ιστορικα ολες μου οι συνδεσεις κατα καιρους (otenet, tellas) αρχιζαν με προβληματα συγχρονισμου του modem  γιατι το εδω προσωπικο του ΟΤΕ ειναι Π.Ε. (Περιορισμενης Ευθυνης).  :Razz:  

Εμ οταν παντα διοριζεις τους δικους σου δεν παιρνεις και παντα τους καλυτερους. Βεβαια εγω θα διορθωσω τωρα το ελληνικο κρατος;;;;

----------


## FODaki

μμμ εεε δεν βαριεσαι υπομονη  :Wink:

----------


## teo_L20

Υπομονή και τίποτε άλλο...

----------


## panas

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μπορειτε να μενετε απραγοι και να προτεινεται μονο υπομονη.
Περιμενω απο 28/2 μια συνδεση 512/128 DSL Cube τις Vivodi και ακομα τιποτα. Μεχρι τις 9/4 δεν υπηρχαν πορτες, αλλα απο εκει και περα δεν υπηρχε καμια δικαιολογια. 

Εχω παρει απειρα τηλεφωνα στην Vivodi και στο 134 και φυσικα οι υπαλληλοι της Vivodi δεν εχουν καμια ιδεα για το τι γινεται αφου οπως εμαθα επικοινωνουν εωτερικα με τον ΟΤΕ με καποιο συστημα ERP και δεν λαμβανουν ουτε τις βασικες πληροφοριες. Παρολα αυτα δεν εχουν κανει ουτε ενα παραπονο στον ΟΤΕ για αυτο και θελουν να ονομαζονται και εταιρια. Στο 134 το μονο που ξερουν να πουν ειναι: Η γραμμη σας δεν εχει ενερογοποιηθει ακομα και για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες επικοινωνηστε με τον παροχο.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ενας φιλος μου που πεφτει στο ιδιο DSLAM με εμενα (το ειδα απο πινακα σε forum) εκανε αιτηση 50 μερες μετα απο εμενα με το ιδιο πακετο DSL Cube και ενεργοποιηθηκε σε 15 μερες ακριβως.

Στις 12/5 εστειλα μια καταγγελια σε ΟΤΕ, VIVODI, ΙΝΚΑ, ΕΚΠΟΙΖΩ, ΕΕΤΤ, PC magazine και PC World και φυσικα δεν περιμενω να γινει και τιποτα.


Σημερα λοιπον 15/5 μιλησα τηλεφωνικα με καποιον προισταμενο του τεχνικου τμηματος του ΟΤΕ και μου ειπε οτι μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα γινει η ενεργοποιηση. Οταν του ειπα την απορια μου για το γιατι ο φιλος μου ενεργοποιηθηκε πολυ πριν απο εμενα αρχισε να μου εξηγει το συστημα με τις ενεργοποιησεις και οτι το τμημα τους λαμβανει μια ετοιμη λιστα με τα νουμερα προς ενεργοποιηση. Εγω του ζητησα το τμημα του ΟΤΕ που βγαζει αυτη τη λιστα και αρχισε να μασαει τα λογια του.
Στο τελος μου ξαναζητησε το νουμερο μου και μου ειπε οτι το βαζει προτεραιοτητα για  ενεργοποιηση αυριο 16/5.

*ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ.* Το τμημα που βγαζει την σειρα ενεργοποιησης δεν ξερω πως ακριβως λειτουργει και ποσες αιτησεις τελικα θα κανουν μηνες για να ενεργοποιηθουν επειδη εγινε καποιο μικρο λαθακι απο μερους τους το οποιο εμεις οι κοινοι θνητοι δεν προκειται να το μαθουμε ποτε.

Για την VIVODI οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο. Δεν θα επρεπε να λειτουργει μια εταιρια που το μονο που ξερει να κανει ειναι να περνει τα λεφτα απο τα προπληρωμενα πακετα και μετα να μην εχει καμια γνωση για το ποτε μπορει να γινει η ενεργοποιηση. Δεν θα επρεπε να ειχε κινηθει νομικα προς τον ΟΤΕ ωστε να εχει καλυτερη πληροφορηση??? Και δεν θα επρεπε να ειχαν καποιο μηχανισμο ωστε να βλεπουν οτι καποιος συνδρομητης με 4 ιδια ψηφια στο τηλεφωνικο του αριθμο με καποιον αλλο (δηλαδη ιδιο DSLM)  δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει παρολο που εχει κανει αιτηση 1 μηνα πριν???

----------


## liberostelios

Μάλλον η Vivodi δε μιλάει γιατί δεν είναι η ίδια "καθαρή". Οι φήμες για περίεργες συμφωνίες, άλλωστε, μεταξύ Vivodi-ΟΤΕ ώστε η πρώτη να καθυστερεί τις αιτήσεις προς τον δεύτερο για να πληρώνει λιγότερα φουντώνουν!

Μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις πως κατάφερες να επικοινωνήσεις με τον ΟΤΕ; Πήρες στην περιοχή σου; Αν μπορείς βοήθα γιατί κι εγώ περιμένω ενεργοποίηση από 14/3 χωρίς να υπάρξει ποτέ πρόβλημα θυρών στην περιοχή και χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση και στο 134 μου λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να μου πουν τίποτα!

----------


## Catchphrase

> να καθυστερεί τις αιτήσεις προς τον δεύτερο για να πληρώνει λιγότερα


εεεεε??????????????? :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## nikgl

> ...Οι φήμες για περίεργες συμφωνίες, άλλωστε, μεταξύ Vivodi-ΟΤΕ ώστε η πρώτη να καθυστερεί τις αιτήσεις προς τον δεύτερο για να πληρώνει λιγότερα φουντώνουν!


Προσπαθόντας να το αντιμετωπίσω με σοβαρότητα....
που ακούστηκαν αυτές οι φήμες; μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις τις πηγές σου;
Μήπως μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις το όφελος της vivodi απο τις καθυστερίσεις; Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω.

----------


## Catchphrase

Προφανώς ο φίλος θέλει να πει ότι η vivodi περιμένει να συγκεντρώσει κάποιες αιτήσεις για να τις δώσει όλες μαζί, μετά από συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ και να έχει καλύτερη τιμή. Δεν βρίσκω άλλη λογική

----------


## webmania

Λοιπόν για να σου βάλουν γραμμή πρέπει να γίνεις detective να ψάξεις να βρείς όλα τα στοιχεία, τα email, τα εσωτερικά τηλέφωνα, και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα όλων των εμπλεκομένων. Αν το καταφέρεις σε παίρνουν αυτοί τηλέφωνο και σε ενημερώνουν. ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ.

----------


## panas

Ή ισχυει οτι μαζευονται οι αιτησεις για να πετυχουν καλυτερη τιμή ή οτι η δεν καθονται να ασχοληθουν με 10 αιτησεις (θεωρητικα) που γινονται καθε μερα και περιμενουν να μαζευτουν αρκετες. Εγω εστειλα την αιτηση 28/2 Τριτη εφτασε στην Vivodi 4/3 Σαββατο (η τουλαχιστον αυτο μου ειπαν. Βεβαια Σάββατο μου φαινεται λιγο δύσκολο) και στον Οτε εφτασε 11/3.

Οσο για το πως καταφερα να μιλησω με τον ΟΤΕ μαλλον ηταν θεμα τυχης. Πηρα στα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ οταν εκανα την καταγγελια και ζητησα καποιον τεχνικο υπευθυνο για την περιοχη μου. Αφου τηλεφωνησα στο τηλεφωνο που μου εδωσαν ο υπαλληλος που απαντησε μου εδωσε το τηλεφωνο του προισταμενου για να μου εξηγησει ακριβως τι γινεται με την γραμμη μου. Μετα απο 2 ωρες περιπου τηλεφωνηματα τελικα ελευθερωθηκε η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη του προισταμενου και μιλησα μαζι του. Τουλαχιστον ο ανθρωπος ηξερε ποτε ακριβως θα γινει η ενεργοποιηση μου κατι που γνωριζει μαλλον μονο αυτος.

Καλη τυχη και σε σας γιατι μαλλον μονο σε αυτη πρεπει να ελπιζουμε.....

----------


## manicx

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι; Πως μαθαίνετε την τρέχουσα κατάσταση της αίτησής σας; Βλέπω ότι λέτε, έφτασε τότε στην vivodi, τότε στον OTE και θα ήθελα να ξέρω κι εγώ πως μπορω να μάθω γενικά πως πάει και αν καθυστερεί ποιος πραγματικά καθυστερεί.

----------


## panas

Η Vivodi στο 13880 μπορει να σου πει αν τους ρωτησεις ποτε εφτασε η αιτηση σε αυτους και ποτε την ελαβε ο ΟΤΕ απο το συστημα εσωτερικης επικοινωνιας που εχουν. 

Απο εκει και περα η Vivodi συνηθως δεν γνωριζει τιποτα εκτος αν της στειλει ο ΟΤΕ μηνυμα οτι βρισκεσαι στο τελικο σταδιο ενεργοποιησης το οποιο σημαινει 12 εργασιμες μερες μεχρι να ερθει η γραμμη σπιτι σου.

----------


## scharal

> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι; Πως μαθαίνετε την τρέχουσα κατάσταση της αίτησής σας; Βλέπω ότι λέτε, έφτασε τότε στην vivodi, τότε στον OTE και θα ήθελα να ξέρω κι εγώ πως μπορω να μάθω γενικά πως πάει και αν καθυστερεί ποιος πραγματικά καθυστερεί.


Εγώ τουλάχιστον στηρίζομαι σε αυτά που μου λέει η Vivodi για να μάθω για την τύχη της αίτησης μου, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το 'φταίξιμο' για τυχόν καθηστερήσεις συνήθως πέφτει στον...ΟΤΕ!!! Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος τρόπος επαλήθευσης εκτός απο αυτόν.
Πάντως εγώ τώρα διανύω την 5η εβδομάδα περιμένοντας να ενεργοποιηθεί το sharred LLU 1024/256 κύκλωμα στο σπίτι μου  :Evil:  
Φυσικά για όλα (σύμφωνα πάντα με τη Vivodi) φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, που δεν έχει δώσει ακόμα την γραμμή...

----------


## velissarios

Δηλαδή εγω που εκανα επιτόπου την αίτηση στις 5/04 (512 Full LLU) και οπως μου είπαν χτες βρίσκεται στον ΟΤΕ (Αστικό κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ -είμαι Άνω Κυψέλη-) να μην κανονίζω διακοπές γιατί βλέπω να με ειδοποιούν τηλεφωνικά κάπου τον Ιούλιο ...  :Sad:

----------


## arva

23/3 Αίτηση στη Vivodi. 28/3 κατάθεση αίτησης από Vivodi στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένω ακόμα την 1024 Full LLU γραμμή μου!  :Shocked:

----------


## liberostelios

nikgl και  Catchphrase δεν ξέρω αν ήταν κακή η δική μου διατύπωση αλλά μιλάω κυρίως γι αυτό που έχω ακούσει από κάποιους και ανέφερε και ένα παιδί λίγο πιο πάνω σε αυτό το topic:




> ΟΜΩΣ υπάρχει και μια άλλη άποψη που περιμένω της γνώμες σας, το άκουσα απο κάποιο υπεύθυνο του ΟΤΕ και αν θέλει ας βγεί η Vivodi να με διαψεύσει λέγοντας μου σε πιό γραφείο του ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου. Λοιπόν η Vivodi για να διαπραγματευθεί μεγαλύτερα πακέτα χονδρικής με τον ΟΤΕ σε καλλύτερες τιμές καθυστερεί η ίδια τις αιτήσεις που πρέπει να πάνε στον ΟΤΕ και ρίχνει το φταίξιμο στον ΟΤΕ. Από την στιγμή που θα φτάσει η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ σχεδόν ΠΟΤΕ δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.
> 
> Διασταυρώστε παρακαλώ την πληροφόρηση που έχω, πιέστε την Vivodi και τον ΟΤΕ για να μάθουμε την αλήθεια.


Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω, όντως έχω κάνει λάθος στο ότι μιλώ για συμφωνία Vivodi-ΟΤΕ (ζητώ συγνώμη γι αυτό) ενώ πρόκειται μόνο για τακτική του συγκεκριμένουν ISP (κατά τα λεγόμενα του topic).

Μίλησα για φήμες γιατί δεν έχω κάποια στοιχεία για να αποδείξω κάτι και δεν μπορώ να έιμαι σίγουρος για το αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Βέβαια, η Vivodi δεν φροντίζει να διαψεύσει τέτοιες φήμες με την τακτική της και τις πράξεις της, επομένως είναι υπεύθυνη που οι φήμες αυτές κυκλοφορούν εις βάρος της!

----------


## chrisyah

Αυριο 16/05 ύστερα από 2 μήνες και 20 ημέρες σχεδόν *3 μήνες* δηλαδή θα επιστρέψω τον κύβο στα "γραφεία" της Vivodi. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ για την καθυστέρηση (που δεν έφταιγε), με ενδιαφέρει που ενώ έχω στείλει διαμαρτυρία στην Vivodi εδώ και ένα μήνα με έχουν γράψει στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους.

Όσο γίνεται πιο μακριά κατά την γνώμη μου από αυτή τη"εταιρία". Δεν αξίζει για 10 € να τσιγκουνευτείς και να μην αγοράσεις πακέτο απο άλλη εταιρία...

----------


## teo_L20

Οι χερότερες κριτικές που έχω ακούσει για εταιρία.
Πραγματικά έμεινα έκπληκτος... :Scared:   :Vava:   :Eek:  
Εντάξει ακούγαμε πως δεν ήξεραν τι τους γινόταν,αλλά τώρα πλήρη αδιαφορια... :Evil:

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ είχα κάνει αίτηση αρχές μεγάλης Eβδομάδας και την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα που πήρα μου είπανε ότι παράδωσε ο ΟΤΕ τα καλώδια και ΜΕΣΑ στην εβδομάδα θα με πάρει τεχνικός και ΑΚΟΜΑ περιμένω! πήρα την Παρασκευή μου είπανε ότι έχουνε βγεί και οι κωδικοί κτλ αλλά πρέπει να γίνουνε δοκιμές πρώτα! άντε να δούμε, ακόμα τίποτα πάντως! καλά που δεν έχει κλήσει ακόμα η πόρτα μου στον ΟΤΕ και έχω βολευτεί με κάρτες!

----------


## pan.nl

Παιδιά, συνιστώ αν τους ζαλίσετε στα τηλέφωνα. Και στην περίπτωσή μου άργησαν (1 μήνα και 25 ημέρες συνολικά), αλλά αν δεν τους καλούσα κάθε μέρα μπορεί ακόμα να περίμενα. Λίγη επιμονή χρειάζεται. ΟΚ, δεν είναι υπόδειγμα οργανωμένης εταιρείας, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα δε συγκρίνεται με αυτό που είχα πριν αππο τον ΟΤΕ...αν είστε φυσικά διατεθειμένοι να επιμείνετε, αλλιώς απλά επιλέξτε κάτι άλλο. Να ξεκαθαρίσω πως σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν επιχειρώ να δικαιολογήσω τη Vivodi!

Φιλικά

----------


## liberostelios

Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο εύκολο, φίλε μου. Επικοινωνώ καθημερινά με την εταιρεία εδώ και ένα μήνα (και μερικές φορές επικοινωνώ πάνω από μία φορά) και ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα. Το κακό είναι ότι και κακά οργανωμένοι είναι, και δεν έχουν διάθεση να κάνουν κάτι παραπάνω για να σε εξυπηρετήσουν!

Πάντως από ότι κατάλαβα εσύ έχεις γραμμή επό τη Vivodi, ενώ εγώ παίρνω από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και κατα συνέπεια δεν είναι ότι θα απαλλαγώ από αυτόν.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή μου έχει παραδωθεί και απλά έχει τεχνικές διαδικασίες για τεστάρισμα κτλ και θα με πάρει τεχνικός όπου να νε! άντε να δούμε!

----------


## redhat

> Σήμερα μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή μου έχει παραδωθεί και απλά έχει τεχνικές διαδικασίες για τεστάρισμα κτλ και θα με πάρει τεχνικός όπου να νε! άντε να δούμε!


 
Και εμένα το ίδιο μου είπαν χτες και προχτές. Ότι δηλαδή είναι στο τελικό στάδιο και πως μέχρι το σάββατο θα είναι όλα ΟΚ.
Αλλά με ανησυχεί το γεγονός ότι όταν τους ρώτησα πως το ξέρουν ότι μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και άμα τους έχει προειδοποιήσει γι'αυτό ο ΟΤΕ, μου είπαν πως δεν τους έχει πει τίποτα ο ΟΤΕ αλλά τελειώνουν οι 20 εργάσιμες που δίναν διορία.
Άντε να δούμε και εμείς τι θα γίνει. Μέχρι τώρα περιμένω 1 μήνα και κάτι ψιλά...



Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο τώρα. Το σάββατο όταν γύρισα σπίτι και έπεσε το μάτι μου στο modem αντί να δώ τα λαμπάκια να αναβοσβήνουν, ήταν σταθερα (Dsl Lnk και Act). Λέω λες να μου την ενεργοποιήσαν σαββατιάτικα; Αλλά με το που έκανα ένα restart στο modem τα λαμπάκια ξανάρχισαν να αναβοσβήνουν... Καμιά ιδέα για το τι έγινε; 

Eίμαι σίγουρος πως δεν ονειρευόμουν εκείνη τη στιγμή!

----------


## liberostelios

Εγώ πάντως έκανα καταγγελία, έστειλα mail και στο ΟΤΕ και (όντας στις 40 εργάσιμες ημέρες αναμονής της σύνδεσης) μαντέψτε τι έμαθα από τον ΟΤΕ: "Δεν υπάρχει καταχωρημένη αίτηση στα πληροφοριακά μας συστήματα"! Τι ωραία! Η Vivodi κάνει ότι μπορεί για να επιβεβαιώσει τις φήμες που κυκλοφορούν ότι μας κοροϊδεύει και στέλνει αιτήσεις μόνο όταν μαζευτούν πολλές!

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ πάντως έκανα καταγγελία, έστειλα mail και στο ΟΤΕ και (όντας στις 40 εργάσιμες ημέρες αναμονής της σύνδεσης) μαντέψτε τι έμαθα από τον ΟΤΕ: "Δεν υπάρχει καταχωρημένη αίτηση στα πληροφοριακά μας συστήματα"! Τι ωραία! Η Vivodi κάνει ότι μπορεί για να επιβεβαιώσει τις φήμες που κυκλοφορούν ότι μας κοροϊδεύει και στέλνει αιτήσεις μόνο όταν μαζευτούν πολλές!


Eν προκειμένω το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και όχι η Vivodi...

----------


## webmania

Τι πρέπει να κάνετε για να έχετε φθηνό και γρήγορο Internet από την Vivodi. Και πολύ γρήγορα.

Πρώτα από όλα πρέπει να στείλετε ένα email στην ΕΕΤΤ και να καταγγείλετε για την καθυστέρηση που είστε σίγουρος ότι θα υπάρχει στην αίτηση σας. Μετά να δείτε εάν υπάρχουν πόρτες στην περιοχή σας (μπορεί να σας το πει και το 134). Μετά καλό θα ήταν να δείτε εάν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL από Vivodi.

Η συνέχεια είναι πολύ απλή κατεβάζετε από το site  της Vivodi την ανάλογη αίτηση και ρωτήστε εάν χρειάζεται και η αίτηση για την αποδέσμευση του βρόγχου.
Καταθέτεται εσείς ο ίδιος την αίτηση ή της αιτήσεις. 

Η συνέχεια θα αποκαλυφθεί αύριο μαζί με τον κώδικα Ντα Βίτσι.

----------


## RIDERGr

Καλό 15 Αύγουστο με βλέπω με DSL... Μόλις έστειλα καταγγελία χωρίς να περιμένω τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, απλά νά 'χουμε να λέμε  :Smile:  Επισυνάπτω και την καταγγελία έτσι για νά 'χουμε να διαβάζουμε κιόλας


ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ DSL CUBE ΣΤΑΛΘΗΚΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ VIVODI 17/02/2006. ΣΤΙΣ 15/03/2006 ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΜΑ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΘΗΚΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΛΟΓΟ ΛΑΘΟΥΣ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΙΑΣ. ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΘΗΚΕ ΕΦΟΣΩΝ ΕΠΑΝΕΣΤΑΛΕΙ Η ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 17/03/2006 ΚΑΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΔΕΚΤΗ. ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ VIVODI. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 18/05/2006 ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ INTERNET ΜΕΣΩ DIAL UP ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΘΥΡΕΣ DSL (PSTN ΜΟΝΟ, ISDN ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ) ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΕΩΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΑ (13880, 134, ΤΗΛ. ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ Κ.Α.) ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΘΟΥΝ/ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΟΥΝ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΟΥ, ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΘΑ ΕΒΡΙΣΚΕ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΣ. ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟ ''ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ''. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΤΑ 50.6 Kbps ΤΗΣ DIAL UP ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΥΣΑΦΙ. (ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΟΤΕ Ο ΕΠΑΚ ΜΟΝΟ ΗΤΑΝ 130 ΕΥΡΩ). ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΣΕ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ 117 ΕΥΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ DSL CUBE ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΗ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΗ, ΑΚΡΙΒΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΠΟΛΙΑΚΗ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ,
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## nikgl

Καλό θα ήταν να αποφεύγεις τα κεφαλαία γράμματα.
Κατανοώ την αγανάκτησή σου αλλά η vivodi έχει ευθύνη μόνο στην ενημέρωσή σου και πουθενά αλλού. Όλα τα άλλα είναι υπόθεση του ΟΤΕ και φυσικά ισχύουν για όλους τους ISP. Ο μόνος που μπορεί να τραβήγξει το αυτί του ΟΤΕ είναι το ίδιο το κράτος (αν του το επιβάλλουν εξωτερικοί παράγοντες).

φιλικά
καλά κουράγια.

----------


## mithrandir

εγώ πάντως στο κέντρο Αγ. Παύλου είμαι στη Θεσσ/νίκη και μετά από επίσκεψη στα κεντρικά στην Ερμού χτες το πρωί ένα παλληκάρι είδε στο pc και μου είπε ότι ήρθαν 609 θύρες για ISDN γραμμές και 0 για PSTN.εγώ έχω PSTN γραμμή και φυσικά δεν ήξερε να μου πει πότε θα βάλει άλλες πόρτες.
η καταγγελία που και πώς ακριβώς γίνεται;

----------


## webmania

Σαν συνέχεια προηγούμενης αναφοράς μου έχουμε τα στάδια της αίτησης:

Το πρώτο στάδιο είναι να πάει στο τμήμα αιτήσεων της  Vivodi και να ελεγχθεί.
Το δεύτερο να σταλεί από την Vivodi στον ΟΤΕ. Τμήμα εγχώριων Παρόχων ΟΤΕ που βρίσκεται στο κεντρικό κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στο Μαρούσι.
Το τρίτο στάδιο είναι να το παραλάβει ο ΟΤΕ.
Το τέταρτο στάδιο να το στείλει το τμήμα εγχώριων Παρόχων στην αρμόδια τεχνική Υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ.
Το πέμπτο στάδιο να την παραλάβει το τεχνικό τμήμα και να κάνει τις ανάλογες εργασίες.
Το έκτο στάδιο να σταλεί ενημέρωση από τον ΟΤΕ στην Vivodi.
To 7ο και τελευταίο να παραλάβει η Vivodi τα στοιχεία από τον ΟΤΕ και να προχωρήσει στην μεικτονόμηση.

Κάθε στάδιο μπορεί και να κάνει και μία εβδομάδα.
ΚΑΛΗ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ

----------


## Nikiforos

όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα με τις πόρτες μπορείτε να μετατρέψετε την γραμμή σας, αρκεί να μην έχετε πάρει modem/router αλλίως δεν θα κάνει, για τις πόρτες λογικό είναι να μην ξέρουνε πότε θα έχουνε γιατι δεν εξαρτάται από αυτούς.

----------


## Billmatch

Πάντως και επειδή και εμένα με πάνε "απο βδομάδα σε εβδομάδα" αυριο κιόλας θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο,και αφού μου πουλήσουν το γνωστό μπλα μπλά περι οτέ,θα ζητήσω τον προιστάμενο,θα του μιλήσω περι εξαπάτησης καταναλωτή (γιατί δεν μπορεί να σου λέει πριν το αγοράσεις ότι η ενεργοποίηση γίνεται σε 15-20 εργάσιμες και ΑΦΟΥ το πάρεις να σου λέει συνέχεια "την επόμενη βδομάδα") και στο καπάκι θα ζητήσω το τηλέφωνο του νομικού αντιπροσώπου της εταιρίας.

Αυτά.

----------


## Hwoarang

Αυτό σκοπεύω να το κάνω και εγώ. Ακόμα και απο την 21 πρώτη μέρα. Παιρνω τηλ την πρώτη φορα και μου λένε 20 μερες , παίρνω δεύτερη φορά μου λένε 30 . Όπως καταλαβαίνετε αποφεύγω να πάρω τρίτη φορά

----------


## chrisyah

Το οποίο τηλέφωνο "του νομικού αντιπροσώπου της εταιρίας" δεν θα στο δώσουν όσο και να χτυπιέσαι...

Υπάρχουν οι εξής "λύσεις" :

1. Επιστροφή πακέτου, ακύρωσης αίτησης.

2. Εξώδικο.

3. Καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ,ΙΝΚΑ,ΕΚΠΟΙΖΩ κλπ.

Α

Το κυριότερο :

ΜΑΚΡΙΑ απο την Vivodi...

----------


## KotZer

Κατάθεση δικαιολογητικων για πακέτο ΔΙΟΔΟΣ: 10/4
Αποστολή δικαιολογητικών στον ΟΤΕ : 13/4

Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν οτι ο ΟΤΕ ακύρωσε την αίτηση μου γιατί είχε λάθος διεύθυνση, αλλά δε φταίω εγω και ότι είναι λάθος του ΟΤΕ και τα ξαναστέλνουν. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το σπίτι μου είναι σε γωνία και υπάρχει κάποιο μπέρδεμα αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να το πάρουν χαμπάρι αυτό μετά απο ένα μήνα? Επίσης δε καταλαβαίνω που κολλάει ο ΟΤΕ αφού του στέλνουμε και αντίγραφο λογαριασμού του και τόσες υπευθυνες δηλώσεις και αίτησεις ότι αυτή είναι η κατοικία που αναφέρεται στην αίτηση...

Τι να πω.. Τους έβαλα τις φωνές ότι δεν προστατεύουν τους πελάτες τους και δεν είναι δυνατόν να αφήνουν τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει ότι θέλει χωρίς να τους ενημερώνει (όπως λένε) καθόλου.. Ευτύχως μου είπε πως όταν τα ξαναστέλνουν για δεύετερη φορά συνήθως έχουν απάντηση σε μιάμιση βδομάδα... Έχε χάρη που καρασυμφέρει το πακέτο αλλίως δε θα μπαινα στο κόπο ...

----------


## dikos

Και εγώ σήμερα άκουσα τα ίδια ακριβώς που άκουσε και ο KotZer. 

Αίτηση 10/4 για Full LLU
Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ 11/4
18/5 απάντηση από ΟΤΕ στην Vivodi για σφάλμα στην διεύθυνση.

Όλα τα παραπάνω σύμφωνα με την vivodi ( εκτός της ημ/νίας της αίτησης που έγινε στα γραφεία τους ακριβώς για να αποφύγω τέτοια λάθη).

Στην μιάμιση εβδομάδα ενημερώνουν για "τεχνικά προβλήματα" ΜΟΝΟ, όπως ακριβώς θα γινόταν και με την αρχική αίτηση, οπότε αν πάλι δεν μπορούν να βρούν την διεύθυνση θα έχουμε νέα μετά από 20 εργάσιμες τουλάχιστον. Είπαν μόνο ότι συνήθως την δεύτερη φορά που στέλνεται η αίτηση προσέχουν τον λόγο της προηγούμενης ακύρωσης και δεν ξαναγίνεται το ίδιο λάθος...

 Έψαξα να βρώ άκρη στον ΟΤΕ ( ποιός είναι ο ηλίθιος που δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει μία αίτηση??? ) αλλά μόνο γενικότητες και άγνοια. Πάντως η Vivodi έχει(?) εντολή από ΟΤΕ να μην δίνει το τηλέφωνο του τμήματος "εγχώριων παρόχων" όπως και αριθμού πρωτοκόλλου της αίτησης. Φυσικά το τμήμα της Vivodi που αναλαμβάνει την προώθηση των αιτήσεων στον ΟΤΕ είναι απρόσιτο στους "κοινούς θνητούς". Είμαι στο τσακ να δώσω το όνομα και το τηλέφωνο του Υπευθύνου του ΟΤΕ στο τμήμα διαχείρισης αιτήσεων, ο οποίος είναι επιεικώς αγενέστατος και επίσης δεν μιλάει με "κοινούς θνητούς".

Καλό Κουράγιο....

----------


## Billmatch

Παιδια!!!Δεν θα τι πιστέψετε!!!Σήμερα μου ήρθε τηλεφώνημα να μου πεί για ακύρωση που τους ήρθε από πΟΤΕ λόγω φορητότητας!!!Η πλάκα είναι πως είχε ξαναγίνει,ΑΛΛΑ τους είχα δώσει ήδη παλαιότερα τηλέφωνο της πολυκατοικίας που ΔΕΝ έχει φορητότητα,οπότε δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία.Εν τέλει,ξαναέστειλαν την αίτηση,με πρόσθετα ακόμα μερικά νούμερα της περιοχής.Πάντως ένα παληκάρι που γνωρίζω τηλεφωνητή-τεχνικό της βιβόδι μου είπε πως το πιθανότερο είναι απλά ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ να βαριόταν και να κοίταξε μόνο το τηλέφωνο μου,και να μην κοίταξε για υποσημείωση που του έγραφαν και τα άλλα τηλέφωνα.

Τι να πώ,όποιος και να φταίει,ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!Αλλος ένας μήνας με 56κ.

ΥΓ:Παιδιά,έχω ΧΑΣΕΙ την απόδειξη αγοράς του πακέτου(καλός Μ$&^$%ς είμαι και εγώ)...Μπορώ να κάνω επιστροφή αν σε20 εργάσιμες μου ξαναπούν το ίδιο;

----------


## dikos

Μήπως δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι σήμερα μας ειδοποίησαν όλους?

----------


## Hetfield

Εμενα σημερα μου ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη απο το προγραμμα ΔΙΟΔΟΣ. Ακριβως 20 εργασιμες μερες τους πηρε.

----------


## liberostelios

> θα ζητήσω τον προιστάμενο,θα του μιλήσω περι εξαπάτησης καταναλωτή (γιατί δεν μπορεί να σου λέει πριν το αγοράσεις ότι η ενεργοποίηση γίνεται σε 15-20 εργάσιμες και ΑΦΟΥ το πάρεις να σου λέει συνέχεια "την επόμενη βδομάδα") και στο καπάκι θα ζητήσω το τηλέφωνο του νομικού αντιπροσώπου της εταιρίας.


Φίλε μου, μην νομίζεις ότι θα καταφέρεις τίποτα. Δεν υπάρχει προϊστάμενος!!!! Εδώ και 1 μήνα τους ζητάω να μιλήσω με έναν υπεύθυνο και στην αρχή μου λένε "Τα ίδια θα σας πει" και μετά, όταν επιμένω, μου λένε ότι είναι απασχολημένος και δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει. Κι εσύ θες και το τηλέφωνο του νομικού εκπροσώπου;

----------


## pelasgian

Δε με λέτε, κοιτάξατε αν τόσο ο ΟΤΕ όσο και η vivodi έχει γραμμές στη περιοχή; 
Απότι κατάλαβα τα ζόρια είναι σε shared LLU και όχι σε Full LLU; 

Σε τι περιοχές ζητάτε γραμμές vivodi;

----------


## FODaki

εγω Πελασγε παντως  περιμενα να εχω διαθεσιμοτητα για να παρω το cube  και ετσι δεν περιμενα πολυ... το αναμενομενο + τις ημερες γραφειοκρατειας χιιχχιχιιχιχ :Razz:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## redhat

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου (512) μετα απο 20κάτι εργάσιμες μέρες.

Αλλά η ταχύτητα ειναι απογοητευτική... Δεν λέει να ανέβει πάνω από 28KB/s. Είχα ακούσει ότι η Vivo αργεί πολύ μέχρι να σου ενεργοποιήσει τη γραμμή αλλά δεν είχα ακούσει ότι υπήρχαν και προβήματα με τις ταχύτητες.

Μίλησα με ένα τεχνικό, που ήξερε πάνω κάτω ότι ξέρω και εγώ (και δεν ξέρω πολλά για DSL...)

Θα κοιτάξει είπε τη γραμμή. OK. Πάντως εκτός από τα 15λεπτα που περιμένεις στην αναμονή στο 13880, είναι ευγενικότατοι όταν τελικά το σηκώνουν.
Κάτι είναι και αυτό.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι έχεις share llu??? αν ναι τότε θα φταίει ο ΟΤε μάλλον!

----------


## redhat

Ναι, Shared LLU είναι η γραμμή... Αλλά τόσο χάλια; κατά τις 10 το βράδι δεν ανέβαινε πάνω από 15KB/s. Μόνο από ftp.ntua.gr κατέβάζει με max 29kb/s. Πήρα και Demo κωδικούς Forthnet αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν δουλεύουν. Θέλουν διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις από αυτές τις Vivodi;

----------


## lewton

> Τι έχεις share llu??? αν ναι τότε θα φταίει ο ΟΤε μάλλον!


Έλεος.  :Dots:  
Πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσεις κάπου που εξηγούμε τι είναι το shared, το full LLU και η πρόσβαση ΟΤΕ αν δε θέλεις να δίνεις λάθος πληροφόρηση.



> Ναι, Shared LLU είναι η γραμμή... Αλλά τόσο χάλια; κατά τις 10 το βράδι δεν ανέβαινε πάνω από 15KB/s. Μόνο από ftp.ntua.gr κατέβάζει με max 29kb/s. Πήρα και Demo κωδικούς Forthnet αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν δουλεύουν. Θέλουν διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις από αυτές τις Vivodi;


Αφού έχεις shared δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Και όταν έχεις shared-full ο μόνος άλλος ISP που μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις είναι η HOL.
Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι; Από όσο ξέρω αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει πρόβλημα το δίκτυο της Vivodi εκτός από τα pings.
Κάνε πρώτα τα 2 speedtests που ακολουθούν για να βεβαιωθείς ότι όντως έχεις πρόβλημα.:
http://www.adslguide.org.uk/tools/speedtest.asp
http://adsltest.forthnet.gr/
Αν δεις ότι η ταχύτητητα δεν πάει πάνω από 450/110, τότε μίλα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη για να δείτε τι φταίει.

----------


## redhat

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 113.70Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 216.38kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test.

Όσες φορές πάτησα start, οι ίδιες ταχύτητες. Ότι είχα μετρήσει και μόνος μου. Άντε να ανέβαινε ελάχιστα το upload.

----------


## lewton

> TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
> click START to begin
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 113.70Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 216.38kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> 
> click START to re-test.
> 
> Όσες φορές πάτησα start, οι ίδιες ταχύτητες. Ότι είχα μετρήσει και μόνος μου. Άντε να ανέβαινε ελάχιστα το upload.


Tότε κατευθείαν τηλέφωνο στο 13880, τεχνική υποστήριξη.
Δε δικαιολογείται αυτή η ταχύτητα...

----------


## Billmatch

Παιδιά,μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος στο δικό μου ερώτημα,δηλαδή αν μπορώ να επιστρέψω το πακέτο μου  στη Βιβόδι από τη στιγμή που έχω χάσει την αποδειξη αγοράς;

----------


## redhat

> Tότε κατευθείαν τηλέφωνο στο 13880, τεχνική υποστήριξη.
> Δε δικαιολογείται αυτή η ταχύτητα...


Θα πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι την Δευτέρα μου είπαν να γίνουν εργασίες αποκατάστασης.


Για να μου το ξεκόψανε έτσι απότομα πρέπει να είναι σίγουροι πως είναι λάθος της γραμμής κ όχι καμία μ... δικιά μου στις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## chrisyah

> Παιδιά,μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος στο δικό μου ερώτημα,δηλαδή αν μπορώ να επιστρέψω το πακέτο μου  στη Βιβόδι από τη στιγμή που έχω χάσει την αποδειξη αγοράς;


Μπορείς,

Γιατί αντίγραφο αυτής υπάρχει στο λογιστήριο...




 :Offtopic:  Οπα !!! 100 μυνήματα... :Offtopic:

----------


## Billmatch

Μα το πακέτο δεν το αγόρασα από κανένα λογιστήριο...Το αγόρασα από το Βίντεο Κλάμπ της γειτονιάς μου...εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι μπορώ να περάσω από τη Βιβόδι,να τους παραδώσω το πακέτο και αυτοί να μου κόψουν μια απόδειξη ώστε να πάω να παραλάβω τα χρήματα μου από το βίντεο κλάμπ (γιατί στο τηλέφωνο που τους πήρα μου είπαν ότι θα πάω από εκει και αφού τους παραδώσω το κουτί θα επικοινωνήσουν με το κατάστημα που το αγόρασα και θα πάω να παραλάβω απο ΕΚΕΙ τα χρήματα μου).

----------


## chrisyah

> Μα το πακέτο δεν το αγόρασα από κανένα λογιστήριο...Το αγόρασα από το Βίντεο Κλάμπ της γειτονιάς μου...εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι μπορώ να περάσω από τη Βιβόδι,να τους παραδώσω το πακέτο και αυτοί να μου κόψουν μια απόδειξη ώστε να πάω να παραλάβω τα χρήματα μου από το βίντεο κλάμπ (γιατί στο τηλέφωνο που τους πήρα μου είπαν ότι θα πάω από εκει και αφού τους παραδώσω το κουτί θα επικοινωνήσουν με το κατάστημα που το αγόρασα και θα πάω να παραλάβω απο ΕΚΕΙ τα χρήματα μου).


Ωπ, σόρρυ.

Νόμιζα ότι το πήρες από την Vivodi...

Λογικά πρέπει να συννενοηθείς με την Vivodi και αυτοί να επικοινωνήσουν με το κατάστημα...

----------


## Fotis_Greece

Εγω την αιτηση την εκανα 5/5. Περιμενω να δω

----------


## t300

Έχω κάνει αίτηση για shared στο Ηράκλειο από τις 11/04. Χθές μου τηλ. για να μου πουν ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα shared και θα σταλεί ξανά από την αρχή η αίτηση για ενεργοποίηση μέσω ΟΤΕ (ΑΡΥΣ), οπότε +12 μέρες αναμονή... Αίσχος...

----------


## Billmatch

kai εσύ είσαι καλά...εγώ τι να πώ που πρέπει να ΞΑΝΑπεριμένω άλλες 25 εργάσιμες επειδή κάποιο παιδάκι στην Βιβόδι ή στο πΟΤΕ αντί να κάνει τη δουλειά του έκανε μεταπτυχιακό στο...ξύσιμο;

----------


## acidrop

Εμενα το cube ενεργοποιηθηκε σε 1 μηνα ακριβως...18/4 προωθηση αιτησης απο βιβο στον οτε και ενεργοποιηση γραμμης 19/5...Η ταχυτητα μεχρι στιγμης ειναι πολυ καλη!  :Smile:  Περιοχη Κυψελης

----------


## redhat

> Εμενα το cube ενεργοποιηθηκε σε 1 μηνα ακριβως...18/4 προωθηση αιτησης απο βιβο στον οτε και ενεργοποιηση γραμμης 19/5...Η ταχυτητα μεχρι στιγμης ειναι πολυ καλη!  Περιοχη Κυψελης


 
Και εγώ στην Κυψέλη είμαι αλλά σέρνεται. Σήμερα μου είπαν πως θα το κοιτάξουν τεχνικοί...
Με πόσο κατεβάζεις acidrop;

----------


## kolios

Όπως όλοι μας έτσι και εγώ έκανα το μεγάλο λάθος να επιλέξω Vivodi.
Έχει 2 μήνες τώρα που έχω κάνει την αίτηση και ενώ από την επόμενη μέρα είχε φτάση
Ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.Όλο αυτό το διάστημα μου λέγανε για έλειψη θύρας.Μετά από
πολλά τηλέφωνα και mails κράζοντας με πήρανε τηλέφωνο και μου είπανε ότι είναι προς
ενεργοποίηση και ότι σε μια βδομάδα το πολύ θα είναι όλα έτοιμα.Αυτό δεν το πολύ πίστεψα και πείρα τηλεφωνο το σάββατο να δω τι γίνεται και μου είπανε ότι υπάρχει έλειψη θύρας.Οπότε επειδή βαρέθηκαν το κράξιμο μου είπανε ψέματα ότι είναι προς ενεργοποίηση.Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω?Γίνεται να μου επιστρέψουν τα χρηματά μου?Αν αλλάξω παρωχέα θα βρώ λύση?

----------


## SfH

22/4 - Αιτηση διακοπης adsl στον ΟΤΕ

26/4 - Αιτηση για adsl στη vivodi

5/5 - Προωθηση της αιτησης για μεριζομενη στον ΟΤΕ

7/5 - Διακοπη adsl απο ΟΤΕ

19/5 - Παραδωση της γραμμης απο ΟΤΕ σε vivodi (μονο το κομματι της adsl λογικα)


Θελω να ελπιζω οτι οι μερες μου με ISDN ειναι μετρημενες...

----------


## Catchphrase

> Αν αλλάξω παρωχέα θα βρώ λύση?


Φίλε μου εάν όντως δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες τότε όπου και να πας πάλι στο περίμενε θα σε έχουν

Καλή τύχη

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! Θέλω να πω σε αυτά που λέτε ο καθένας να αναφέρει αν μιλάει για DSL CUBE το πακέτο, για γραμμή vivodi share LLU ή FULL LLU για να καταλαβαίνουμε και τι λέμε γιατί παίζει ρόλο τι είναι για τα υπόλοιπα. Εγώ έκανα αίτηση vivodi 1mpbs FULL LLU+DSL phone αρχές Μεγάλης Εβδομάδας, την Δευτέρα 8 Μαίου μου είπανε ότι ο ΟΤΕ τους παρέδωσε τα καλώδια και σήμερα 22 Μαίου με πήρανε τηλ και κλεισαμε ραντεβού Τετάρτη 24 Μαίου να έρθει ο τεχνικός να μου παραδώσουνε την γραμμή. Ελπίζω όλα τα πάνε καλά και μέσα στην επόμενη week να ξεφορτοθώ την ISDN! και μετά π :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: ΟΤΕ ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΡΕΕΕΕ!!!!!

----------


## lewton

> Όπως όλοι μας έτσι και εγώ έκανα το μεγάλο λάθος να επιλέξω Vivodi.
> Έχει 2 μήνες τώρα που έχω κάνει την αίτηση και ενώ από την επόμενη μέρα είχε φτάση
> Ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.Όλο αυτό το διάστημα μου λέγανε για έλειψη θύρας.Μετά από
> πολλά τηλέφωνα και mails κράζοντας με πήρανε τηλέφωνο και μου είπανε ότι είναι προς
> ενεργοποίηση και ότι σε μια βδομάδα το πολύ θα είναι όλα έτοιμα.Αυτό δεν το πολύ πίστεψα και πείρα τηλεφωνο το σάββατο να δω τι γίνεται και μου είπανε ότι υπάρχει έλειψη θύρας.Οπότε επειδή βαρέθηκαν το κράξιμο μου είπανε ψέματα ότι είναι προς ενεργοποίηση.Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω?Γίνεται να μου επιστρέψουν τα χρηματά μου?Αν αλλάξω παρωχέα θα βρώ λύση?


Αν σου είπαν καθημερινή ότι είναι προς ενεργοποίηση, τότε πολύ πιθανό να ρώτησαν στο γραφείο που μιλάει με τον ΟΤΕ για κάποια τελευταία ενημέρωση, την οποία από ότι φαίνεται δε μπορούσαν να έχουν σαββατιάτικα.
Πάρε πάλι καθημερινή να δεις αν η γραμμή σου είναι όντως προς ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## acidrop

> Και εγώ στην Κυψέλη είμαι αλλά σέρνεται. Σήμερα μου είπαν πως θα το κοιτάξουν τεχνικοί...
> Με πόσο κατεβάζεις acidrop;


Η συνδεση ειναι shared llu μεσω του δικτυου της vivodi και κατεβαζει σφαιρα 50kbyte/sec

----------


## redhat

> Η συνδεση ειναι shared llu μεσω του δικτυου της vivodi και κατεβαζει σφαιρα 50kbyte/sec


 
Τώρα είναι μια χαρά... 55Κb/s σταθερά πλέον.  :Smile:

----------


## webmania

Πάντως η επαφή μεταξύ ΟΤΕ και Vivodi είναι φοβερή. Η Vivodi στέλνει την αίτηση μου για shared LLU 26/4/2006 και στον ΟΤΕ την λαμβάνουν 5/5/2006. Ο ΟΤΕ κάνει τις εργασίες στην γραμμή μου 17/5/2006 και η Vivodi δεν έχει πάρει ακόμα είδηση όσο και να τους το λέω πρέπει να έχουν ενημέρωση απο τον ΟΤΕ. 
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε καμμιά συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας έξω απο την Vivodi να μας δείξουν και τα κανάλια για να πάρουμε την γραμμή μας???

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι να σου πω είσαι άτυχος! εγω περιμένω με ανυπομονισία αύριο να δούμε τι θα γίνει! θα σας πω αύριο τα νέα! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά σήμερα ήρθε τεχνικός της vivodi και μάλιστα ήτανε πολυ εξυπηρετικός με καλα μηχανηματάκια μαζί που δεν είχα δει ΠΟΤΕ σε Οτετζηδες και μέτρησε την γραμμή, βάλαμε το Dsl phone, και όλα είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!! έχω κόψει τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ, ξηλωσα το netmod και απο βδομάδα κόβω τον ΟΤΕ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ! κατεβάζω μέχρι 130 kb/sec (FTP NTUA) kai από Azureus είδα και 120kb/sec. Να πω ότι μου γράφει 1223/445 kbps και τόσα έλεγε και το μηχάνημα που μετρήσαμε την γραμμή. Και το DSL phone να μιλάνε μαζί και τα 2 και να κατεβάζω δουλεύει μιά χαρά. ΕΥΓΕ vivodi! Αίτηση είχα κάνει μεσα στην Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα.

----------


## komet

Έτσι σαν ημερολόγιο. Σήμερα 16-3-06 στις 15:30 έφυγε με speedex η αίτησή μου (για shared 1024) στη ViVoDi. Περιοχή Α. Παρασκευή ΑΤΤ. (η περιοχή καλύπτεται απόλυτα). Για να δούμε.


Ακολούθως στις 21-3 η αίτηση εστάλει με fax στον ΟΤΕ. Μετά από πολλάαααααα τηλεφωνήματα και ψάξιμο έμαθα σήμερα 8-5 ότι η διαδικασία από τον ΟΤΕ έχει ολοκληρωθεί (το έμαθα πρώτα από τον οτε και μετά η vivodi το επιβεβαίωσε). Από την vivodi όμως μου είπαν ότι και αυτοί θα χρειαστούν μια βδομάδα ακόμη για να ενεργοποιήσουν τη γραμμή μου. Γιατί τόσο πολύ ταλαιπωρία ρε παιδιά; και γιατί τόση αδιαφάνεια στο τι γίνεται για κάτι που έχεις πληρώσει και θα συνεχίσεις να πληρώνεις; 

Τελικά την Δευτέρα 22-5 (μετά δηλαδή από 11 εργάσιμες μέρες) έγινε και η μικτονόμηση (ευθύνη καθαρά της vivodi) και απέκτησα το πολυαναμενόμενο ADSL. 
Οι πρώτες μου εντυπώσεις είναι άριστες. Εννοώ τις ταχύτητες που είναι οι κανονικές, όχι όπως παλιά που είχα πΟΤΕ. 
To servise όμως παραμένει χάλια καθώς μου δώσαν λάθος userID για το mail, τους τηλεφώνησα την Τρίτη το πρωϊ και μου είπαν ότι θα το διορθώσουν, δεν το κάναν, τους ξανατηλεφώνησα την Τετάρτη το πρωί και μου ζητήσαν fax ή mail (για να διορθώσουν το δικό τους λάθος) που τους έστειλλα αμέσως, αλλά και πάλι μέχρι το βράδυ τίποτα. 
Τέλος καλό όλα καλά ??????????

----------


## pan.nl

> To service όμως παραμένει χάλια καθώς μου δώσαν λάθος userID για το mail, τους τηλεφώνησα την Τρίτη το πρωϊ και μου είπαν ότι θα το διορθώσουν, δεν το κάναν, τους ξανατηλεφώνησα την Τετάρτη το πρωί και μου ζητήσαν fax ή mail (για να διορθώσουν το δικό τους λάθος) που τους έστειλλα αμέσως, αλλά και πάλι μέχρι το βράδυ τίποτα. 
> Τέλος καλό όλα καλά ??????????


Το ίδιο συνέβη και στην περίπτωσή μου...μου έδωσαν άλλο username. Συγκεκριμένα, το username που είχα δηλώσει στην αίτηση περιείχε το γράμμα u αλλά αυτοί μάλλον το μπέρδεψαν και έβαλαν n. Οπότε και η διεύθυνση του e-mail έπρεπε νa είναι η ίδια. Αυτό που έκανα ήταν να ενεργοποιήσω δεύτερο e-mail account αφού δικαιούμαι μέχρι 5 (έστειλα αίτημα μέσω e-mail στη διεύθυνση dsl-services@vivodinet.gr), οπότε δήλωσα το σωστό username στη δεύτερη διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, δηλαδή μετά από 2 ημέρες με κάλεσαν για να μου πουν το σωστό username και τον κωδικό πρόσβασης που έπρεπε να βάλω στο Microsoft Outlook. Πάντως το "λανθασμένο" username ισχύει για τις ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης στο router, τίποτα σπουδαίο δηλαδή.

----------


## manicx

Να επανέλθω σε μια προηγούμενη ερώτησή μου. Πήρα σήμερα την Vivodi και μου είπαν πότε έστειλαν την αίτησή μου στον πΟΤΕ. H γυναίκα που απάντησε δεν μου είπε τίποτε άλλο πέρα από την ημερομηνία αποστολής της αίτησης στον πΟΤΕ η οποία ήταν άμεση και μόλις μια μέρα αφού την παρέδωσα ο ίδιος στα κεντρικά της Vivodi.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μάθω που βρίσκεται ο πΟΤΕ με το θέμα; Υπάρχει κάποιο τμήμα να πάρω να ρωτήσω πότε σκοπεύουν να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση; Θα μου απαντήσουν η θα με βρίσουν; Απλά είμαι λίγο ανυπόμονος ειδικά τον τελευταίο καιρό που η 512 που έχω τώρα έχει γίνει 384!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι κουφό είναι αυτό!!! και σε μένα είναι λάθος το username! άρχιζε με g και το έκαναν f!!! και τελικά ενώ όλα καλά στο email δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα! πήρα χτες τηλ μου είπανε δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακόμα και σήμερα πάλι δεν μπαίνει. Τώρα ξαναπαίρνω! άντε να δούμε!

----------


## pan.nl

> Τι κουφό είναι αυτό!!! και σε μένα είναι λάθος το username! άρχιζε με g και το έκαναν f!!! και τελικά ενώ όλα καλά στο email δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα! πήρα χτες τηλ μου είπανε δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακόμα και σήμερα πάλι δεν μπαίνει. Τώρα ξαναπαίρνω! άντε να δούμε!


Μπορεί να μην ήταν διαθέσιμο το username που δήλωσες, Νικηφόρε, ή να πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό λάθος από την πλευρά τους (το g και το f είναι δίπλα-δίπλα στο πληκτρολόγιο  :Wink:  ). Πάντως η δική μου περίπτωση είναι πιο "χτυπητή" γιατί το u εύκολα μπορεί να γίνει n εξαιτίας κάποιας παράβλεψης. Κανένα πρόβλημα από τότε, πάντως, έχω και 2ο e-mail, μια χαρά.  :One thumb up: 

Φιλικά

----------


## lewton

> Το ίδιο συνέβη και στην περίπτωσή μου...μου έδωσαν άλλο username. Συγκεκριμένα, το username που είχα δηλώσει στην αίτηση περιείχε το γράμμα u αλλά αυτοί μάλλον το μπέρδεψαν και έβαλαν n. Οπότε και η διεύθυνση του e-mail έπρεπε νa είναι η ίδια. Αυτό που έκανα ήταν να ενεργοποιήσω δεύτερο e-mail account αφού δικαιούμαι μέχρι 5 (έστειλα αίτημα μέσω e-mail στη διεύθυνση dsl-services@vivodinet.gr), οπότε δήλωσα το σωστό username στη δεύτερη διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, δηλαδή μετά από 2 ημέρες με κάλεσαν για να μου πουν το σωστό username και τον κωδικό πρόσβασης που έπρεπε να βάλω στο Microsoft Outlook. Πάντως το "λανθασμένο" username ισχύει για τις ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης στο router, τίποτα σπουδαίο δηλαδή.


Στο router μπορείς να το αλλάξεις πάντως.

----------


## komet

> Να επανέλθω σε μια προηγούμενη ερώτησή μου. Πήρα σήμερα την Vivodi και μου είπαν πότε έστειλαν την αίτησή μου στον πΟΤΕ. H γυναίκα που απάντησε δεν μου είπε τίποτε άλλο πέρα από την ημερομηνία αποστολής της αίτησης στον πΟΤΕ η οποία ήταν άμεση και μόλις μια μέρα αφού την παρέδωσα ο ίδιος στα κεντρικά της Vivodi.
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μάθω που βρίσκεται ο πΟΤΕ με το θέμα; Υπάρχει κάποιο τμήμα να πάρω να ρωτήσω πότε σκοπεύουν να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση; Θα μου απαντήσουν η θα με βρίσουν; Απλά είμαι λίγο ανυπόμονος ειδικά τον τελευταίο καιρό που η 512 που έχω τώρα έχει γίνει 384!


Εγώ τα έμαθα μέσω, μέσου δυστυχώς. Η αδιαφάνια είναι πλήρης, παγιωμένη και τους βολεύει όλους.

----------


## komet

> Το ίδιο συνέβη και στην περίπτωσή μου...μου έδωσαν άλλο username. Συγκεκριμένα, το username που είχα δηλώσει στην αίτηση περιείχε το γράμμα u αλλά αυτοί μάλλον το μπέρδεψαν και έβαλαν n. Οπότε και η διεύθυνση του e-mail έπρεπε νa είναι η ίδια. Αυτό που έκανα ήταν να ενεργοποιήσω δεύτερο e-mail account αφού δικαιούμαι μέχρι 5 (έστειλα αίτημα μέσω e-mail στη διεύθυνση dsl-services@vivodinet.gr), οπότε δήλωσα το σωστό username στη δεύτερη διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, δηλαδή μετά από 2 ημέρες με κάλεσαν για να μου πουν το σωστό username και τον κωδικό πρόσβασης που έπρεπε να βάλω στο Microsoft Outlook. Πάντως το "λανθασμένο" username ισχύει για τις ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης στο router, τίποτα σπουδαίο δηλαδή.


Το θέμα είναι ότι, στην περίπτωσή μου, *οι ίδιοι μόνοι τους*, διάλεξαν *μια παραλλαγή* του username που είχα προτείνει και που δεν δουλεύει. Είναι για γέλια οι άνθρωποι. 
Ούτε και σήμερα το διόρθωσαν. Εχω ευτυχώς ακόμη το mail της isdn.

----------


## liberostelios

> Να επανέλθω σε μια προηγούμενη ερώτησή μου. Πήρα σήμερα την Vivodi και μου είπαν πότε έστειλαν την αίτησή μου στον πΟΤΕ. H γυναίκα που απάντησε δεν μου είπε τίποτε άλλο πέρα από την ημερομηνία αποστολής της αίτησης στον πΟΤΕ η οποία ήταν άμεση και μόλις μια μέρα αφού την παρέδωσα ο ίδιος στα κεντρικά της Vivodi.
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μάθω που βρίσκεται ο πΟΤΕ με το θέμα; Υπάρχει κάποιο τμήμα να πάρω να ρωτήσω πότε σκοπεύουν να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση; Θα μου απαντήσουν η θα με βρίσουν; Απλά είμαι λίγο ανυπόμονος ειδικά τον τελευταίο καιρό που η 512 που έχω τώρα έχει γίνει 384!


Δεν μπορείς να μάθεις, δυστυχώς. Όπως εύστοχα αναφέρθηκε οι διαδικασίες είναι πλήρως αδιαφανείς. Κάνε υπομονή και το σταυρό σου να πάνε όλα καλά γιατί δεν είναι και πολύ καλά τα πράγματα στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.

Αναφορικά με τον τίτλο του topic, τώρα, ενημερώνω ότι εμένα ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης μου είναι... "ποτέ". Έμαθα από τον ΟΤΕ (μετά από καταγγελία που έκανα) ότι δεν έχει πάει αίτηση (μετά από 2,5 μήνες) και από τη Vivodi μου λέγανε βλακείες και ότι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Χθες έστειλα τα στοιχεία μου για να πάρω πίσω τα λεφτά μου.

----------


## manicx

Ε, να ξεκινήσω να πηγαίνω να ανάβω και κανα κεράκι κάθε μέρα... Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα πήγα σε ένα oteshop και κατάργησα την isdn γραμμη μου! ΤΕΡΜΑ ο πΟΤΕ! δεν λέγεται ΠΟΣΟ χάρηκα! έφυγε ένα μεγάλο βάρος από πάνω μου! βασικά μου είπανε ότι δεν μπορώ να την καταργήσω γιατί πρέπει να εξοφλήσω τα πάντα και δεν είχα λεφτά μαζί, αλλά τελικα δεν τα είχανε βγάλει ακόμα και έτσι την καταργήσαμε έδωσα πίσω το netmod και μου βγάλανε χαρτί ότι το παραλάβανε και θα έρθει ακόμα ένας λογαριασμός και πάπαλα ο οτε για πάντα μετά!:PPppppp :Razz:  :Worthy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nikgl

Άντε και εις ανώτερα!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Άντε και στα 2 mbps αν πέσουν οι τιμές!

----------


## kirilos2000

Έστειλα τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά στη βιβόδι 24/05/06 και ακόμα περιμένω...

----------


## Billmatch

Και περιμένεις σε 3 μέρες να έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί;;;;

Αντε καλό....3μηνο!

----------


## Nikiforos

Στην ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ των περιπτώσεων θα κάνουνε 1 ΜΗΝΑ! αλλιώς μπορεί και παραπάνω!

----------


## xray2201

re paidia phra stis 26/5 sthn vivodi na akurwsw sto dsl cube512,mias k perimena sxedon duomish mhnes.prin zhthsw akurwsh rwtaw pou vrhsketai h energopoihsh k mou lene oti apo tis 25/5 o ote paradwse thn grammh kai ekkremei mono h sundesh ston komvo ths vivodi gia na parw tous kwdikous.exoun perasei 4-5 ergasimes apo tote +tpt. :Thumb down:  

eeellleeeeoooossss deeennn annnteeexwww  allloooo :Evil:   :Evil:  
kserei kaneis poso kairo pairnei na sundesei h vivodi th grammh ston komvo ths?

----------


## Cafeeine

> Τα μηνύματα σας θα πρέπει να είναι γραμμένα στα Ελληνικά και όχι greeklish (γραφή ελληνικών με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες).


 :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

> Ερώτηση προς ενεργοποιημένους(!): Ενός φίλου με SharedLLU συγχρονίζει η γραμμή του εδώ και 4-5 μέρες (μετά από αναμονή 30-35 εργάσιμων), αλλά ακόοοοοοοοοοομα να έρθει το courrier με τους κωδικούς. Από πότε θα αρχίσει να μετράει η συνδρομή του;


Αυτό μπορεί να στο πει η Vivodi μόνο.

----------


## harriswd

4/4 Αίτηση για Shared LLU 2mbit Δάφνη  :RTFM:  
1/5 Παράδωση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ  :Thinking:  
19/5 Παρέλαβα κωδικούς αλλά η γραμμή δεν δούλευε.  :Thumb down:  
19/5 Δώθηκε βλάβη ως καλωδιακή.  :Evil:  
25/5 Αποκατάσταση καλωδιακής βλάβης αλλά τώρα δεν συχρωνίζει.  :Thumb down:  
26/5 Αλλαγή ταχύτητας στο 1mbit και η γραμμή επιτέλους έπαιξε.  :Cool:  
26/5 Δώθηκε σαν βλάβη να καθαριστεί η γραμμή.  :Whistle:  
26/5 Το mail δεν παίζει, δώθηκε βλάβη.  :Evil:  
31/5 Το mail εξακολουθεί να μην παίζει ύστερα απο 3 τηλεφωνήματα.  :RTFM:

----------


## barcode_13

Εγώ δεν αντεξα..!!!Η αίτηση μου έφτασε στον Ο.Τ.Ε στισ 7/3 και μεχρι την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη περίμενα..!! Λύγισα όμως.. Έσπασα... 
Πήγα απο τη βάση τους και τους ζήτησα όσο πιο ευγενικά μπορούσα τα λεφτά μου πίσω.Μου έκανε εντύπωση που δε με ρώτησαν γιατί τα θέλω πίσω.. Μου έδωσαν να γράψω μια αίτηση και όλα εντάξει..
Πήγα πλαίσιο και τα πήρα πίσω.. Αυτοί έδειξαν μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον και συμπόνια μιας και δεν ήμουν ο πρώτος..(μαλλον)
Αύριο αγοράζω 4νετ και ειμαι τέλειος. Ελπίζω αυτοι να είναι πιο συντομοι..Εχει κανεις εμπειρία ?
Τα λέμε και καλο κουράγιο με το "εταιρία" Vivodi

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρε παιδιά ΕΛΕΟΣ με αυτό το mail! και το είδα και σε άλλους? μα γιατί δεν παίζει? είναι μια εβδομάδα που το έχω δώσει πρόβλημα 3 φορές τους το έχω πει και όλο λένε αύριο θα είναι ΟΚ και ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν δουλεύει! δεν δέχεται το username! Θα ξαναπάρω τώρα να δούμε! Τελικά μου είπε ότι είναι πρόβλημα με τον server αλλά δεν το έχουνε φτιάξει ακόμα! 23 λεπτά αναμονή ΕΛΕΟΣ! 3 φορές με πήρε ο ύπνος! Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πρόβλημα είναι αυτό με το dsl cube! και αργεί ΤΟΣΟ! εμένα full LLU 1mbps + dsl phone ακριβώς όσο είπανε 1 μήνα δλδ και μεσολάβησε και το Πάσχα! αν εξερέσω το πρόβλημα με το email όλα είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ και η vivodi απλά πετάει!

----------


## manicx

> Στην ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ των περιπτώσεων θα κάνουνε 1 ΜΗΝΑ! αλλιώς μπορεί και παραπάνω!


H στην καλύτερη να σου πουν ότι δεν μπορούν να σε καλύψουν με LLU δικό τους οπότε θα σου προτείνουν μία super σύνδεση ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## Delijohn

DSL CUBE 512 3μηνο

Παραλαβή αίτησης από vivodi --> 18/4
Παραλαβή αίτησης από ΟΤΕ  --> 20/4
(μη διαθέσιμες πόρτες isdn)
Κατοχύρωση πόρτας για το τηλ μου --> 20/5
Ενεργοποίηση dsl (άναψε το πράσινο λαμπάκι) --> 28/5 (δεν είχα τηλ όμως ούτε isdn)
Αποκάσταση βλάβης και ομαλή λειτουργία τηλεφώνου και isdn σύνδεσης --> 29/5
Παραλαβή κωδικών μέσω τηλ. από vivodi --> 30/5

----------


## piraulaki

Έκανα αίτηση για αορίστου (διαθέτω και εξοπλισμό) FULL LLU (διχως DSLPHONE) 1024/256 στη VIVODI στις 15/5. Η VIVODI την έστειλε στον ΟΤΕ στις 18/5. Στις 29/5 βλέπω στο κουτάκι έξω τις οικοδομής για πρώτη φορά 2 συρματακια με 1 χαρτάκι που προφανώς γράφει “VIVODI + κάποιο νούμερο” (είναι αρκετά ψηλά, δεν το φτάνω – είναι τόσο γρήγορος ο ΟΤΕ ???). Αυτό σημαίνει πως ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ και ετοίμασε το καλώδιο. Από τότε έως και σήμερα 01/6 τηλεφωνώ σε καθημερινή βάση στη VIVODI για να μάθω εάν ο ΟΤΕ τους έχει ειδοποιήσει πως όλα είναι ΟΚ από εκεί αλλά δυστυχώς παίρνω πάντα απάντηση αρνητική αναφέροντας μου μηχανικά τις 20 εργάσιμες.. Με το 134 δεν έβγαλα άκρη, ούτε πρόκειται.

(εντάξει θα μου πείτε...δεν πέρασαν ακόμη οι 20 εργάσιμες…αλλά εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ κοντεύει να τελειώσει...ειναι κακό να έχω internet πιο νωρίς?  :Smile:  ) θα σας παρακαλούσα για ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις στις παρακάτω συγκεκριμένες απορίες μου)

Απορίες : 

1)	Εφόσον πέρασε το καλώδιο ο ΟΤΕ , γιατί δεν έχει ειδοποιήσει ακόμη τη VIVODI?

2)	Πότε προβλέπεται να την ειδοποιήσει? Το σύρμα είναι έτοιμο από τις 29/5.

3)	Από τη στιγμή που η VIVODI πάρει το ΟΚ από τον ΟΤΕ, μετά από πόσες μέρες περίπου θα μου δώσει κωδικούς?

4)	Εάν π.χ αύριο 02/6 συνδέσω το καλώδιο που ετοίμασε ο ΟΤΕ με το modem, θα κάνει link έτσι ώστε με δανική συνδρομή (π.χ VIVODI ενός φίλου) να έχω INTERNET μέχρι να με ειδοποιήσει η VIVODI?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για όλες τις απαντήσεις σας  :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

> Έκανα αίτηση για αορίστου (διαθέτω και εξοπλισμό) FULL LLU (διχως DSLPHONE) 1024/256 στη VIVODI στις 15/5. Η VIVODI την έστειλε στον ΟΤΕ στις 18/5. Στις 29/5 βλέπω στο κουτάκι έξω τις οικοδομής για πρώτη φορά 2 συρματακια με 1 χαρτάκι που προφανώς γράφει “VIVODI + κάποιο νούμερο” (είναι αρκετά ψηλά, δεν το φτάνω – είναι τόσο γρήγορος ο ΟΤΕ ???). Αυτό σημαίνει πως ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ και ετοίμασε το καλώδιο. Από τότε έως και σήμερα 01/6 τηλεφωνώ σε καθημερινή βάση στη VIVODI για να μάθω εάν ο ΟΤΕ τους έχει ειδοποιήσει πως όλα είναι ΟΚ από εκεί αλλά δυστυχώς παίρνω πάντα απάντηση αρνητική αναφέροντας μου μηχανικά τις 20 εργάσιμες.. Με το 134 δεν έβγαλα άκρη, ούτε πρόκειται.
> 
> (εντάξει θα μου πείτε...δεν πέρασαν ακόμη οι 20 εργάσιμες…αλλά εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ κοντεύει να τελειώσει...ειναι κακό να έχω internet πιο νωρίς?  ) θα σας παρακαλούσα για ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις στις παρακάτω συγκεκριμένες απορίες μου)
> 
> Απορίες : 
> 
> 1)    Εφόσον πέρασε το καλώδιο ο ΟΤΕ , γιατί δεν έχει ειδοποιήσει ακόμη τη VIVODI?
> 
> 2)    Πότε προβλέπεται να την ειδοποιήσει? Το σύρμα είναι έτοιμο από τις 29/5.
> ...


2,3) Αφότου σου παραδώσουν τη γραμμή, θέλουν ακόμα 7-10 ημερολογιακές ημέρες για να ολοκληρώσουν τη διαδικασία. Στην περίπτωσή μου, έπειτα από περίπου 10 ημέρες αφότου παραδόθηκε η γραμμή, ήρθε τεχνικός με ειδική συσκευή για να μετρήσει τη γραμμή, ενώ είχε μαζί του και το χαρτί με το όνομα χρήστη και τον κωδικό μου. 

Γι κακή μου τύχη κάτι δεν είχαν συνδέσει καλά και η γραμμή δε λαμβανε σήμα από το κέντρο τους, πρόβλημα που πήρε γύρω στις 3-4 ημέρες να διορθωθεί. Πάντως , για να συνοψίσω, αν όλα πάνε ομαλά, υπολόγιζε  άλλες 7 ημέρες ημερολογιακές περίπου, από την ημέρα που σου παραδόθηκε η γραμμή. 

4) Πιθανότατα όχι, γιατί η το καλώδιο που σου έφερε ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο με το DSLam της Vivodi ακόμα. Μόνο όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός και ελέγξει τη γραμμή και τη βρεί εντάξει θα μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς.

Καλορίζικη!

Φιλικά

----------


## piraulaki

Panayotis_Ath
σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου

μια δεύτερη γνώμη ??

----------


## Nikiforos

Κοίτα για FULL LLU 1 μήνα κάνουνε συνολικά ΑΝ όλα πάνε καλά! δηλαδή να δώσει ο ΟΤΕ γρήγορα το καλώδιο κτλ αλλιώς πας και παραπάνω! αν έκανες αίτηση στις 15 μην περιμένεις από τώρα να είσαι έτοιμος! η vivodi δεν σου είπε αν ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε το καλωδιο? μην ρωτάς στο 134 ΔΕΝ έχουνε σχέση και δεν ξέρουνε να σου πούνε! ότι σου πει η vivodi. Εγώ έκανα αίτηση αρχές Μεγάλης Εβδομάδας και ο τεχνικός ήρθε σπίτι 24 Μαίου και από τότε γκαζώνει η vivodi μου!

----------


## dikos

Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι Nikiforos??? :Evil:  

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση για FULL LLU 10/4 και ακόμα τίποτα... για Ηλύσια...

----------


## αθεόφοβος

Απέστειλα την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης του DSLcube στις 17/5 και η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 30/5. Όχι κι ασχημα, ε; :Smile:

----------


## LOY

> Απέστειλα την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης του DSLcube στις 17/5 και η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 30/5. Όχι κι ασχημα, ε;


Για προσβαση ΑΡΥΣ ή Shared/Full LLU ?

----------


## giannisb

στις 22/5 εκανα την αιτηση στη vivodi και την 1/6 πηρα τους κωδικους την συνδεση την ολοκληρωσα εχθες δηλαδη σε εννεα μερες

----------


## Mark100

Vivodi Full LLU  1 ΜΒps με dslphone  Πλατεία Δημοκρατίας  Θεσσαλονίκη

Αίτηση 17/3, 
παράδοση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ 3/4,
2/6 έναρξη παροχής υπηρεσιών.

Αυτοί οι χρόνοι χωρίς "σπρώξιμο" από μέρους μου (γιατί δεν βιαζόμουν).

Ποιότητα παρέχόμενων υπηρεσιών: Άριστη!

----------


## aroutis

*Παρακαλώ, αν ειναι δυνατόν να αναφέρεται ο τύπος σύνδεσης, FULL / Shared LLU, ή ΑΡΥΣ.
*
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ice22man

Γειαααααα



εγω φιλοι μου πηγα ο ιδιος την αιτηση στη βιβοντι στις 15/5/2006 αλλα στις 20/5 μου ειπανε οτι η αιτηση πηγε εκει στις 17/5 και στον οτε 18/5, κι εκει ειπα τι λενε αυτοι ρεεε,, αλλα σημερα εγινε κατι θαυμασιο με πηρανε απο βιβοντι και εκλεισα ραντεβου για αυριο να ερθουν να το συνδεσουν.


αρα μολις 14 εργασιμες και συνολικα 22 μερες και απο αυριο θα παιζω full llu 1024 και dslphone

----------


## kle500

> Γειαααααα
> 
> 
> 
> εγω φιλοι μου πηγα ο ιδιος την αιτηση στη βιβοντι στις 15/5/2006 αλλα στις 20/5 μου ειπανε οτι η αιτηση πηγε εκει στις 17/5 και στον οτε 18/5, κι εκει ειπα τι λενε αυτοι ρεεε,, αλλα σημερα εγινε κατι θαυμασιο με πηρανε απο βιβοντι και εκλεισα ραντεβου για αυριο να ερθουν να το συνδεσουν.
> 
> 
> αρα μολις 14 εργασιμες και συνολικα 22 μερες και απο αυριο θα παιζω full llu 1024 και dslphone


Καλορίζικη η γραμμούλα, αλλά μια συμβουλή, πρόσεξε να έχει έρθει ο ΟΤΕ και να έχει βάλει πάνω στον καλώδιο της VIVO χαρτάκι με ένα νούμερο, διότι αλλιώς, τσάμπα θα έρθει ο τεχνικός της VIVO.
Το έπαθε φίλος μου στην γειτονιά μου, και ενώ του είχα πει πως αν δεν είδε χαρτάκι πάνω σε κάποια γραμμή στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ, τσάμπα θα έρθει ο τεχνικός της VIVO, εκείνος επέμενε πως ας έρθει και βλέπουμε.
Τελικά είχα δίκιο και τσάμπα ήρθε ο τεχνικός της VIVO αφού είχα κάνει μαμακία ο ΟΤΕτζής και δεν είχε πάει να βάλει χαρτάκι.

----------


## Billmatch

barcode_13 για να κάνεις επιστροφή του πακέτου,σου ζητήθηκε η απόδειξη αγοράς ή όχι;

----------


## firefox

κανενας απο ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ που να εχει κανει αιτηση - και να εχει ενεργοποιηθει ισως? αν ναι ποσταρετε πληροφοριες. ειτε shared ειτε full LLU.

----------


## ice22man

φιλε kle500 κατα τις 13:30 η γραμμη της βιβοντι ανεβηκε μεχρι τη πριζα του δωματιου μου, παρολο που δεν ειχε βαλει ο οτε χαρτακι στο κουτι, γιατι το ειχε ο τεχνικος της βιβο σε χαρτι μμαζι του ποιο καλωδιο ειναι.


Οοοοομως ειχε φερει ο βλακας λαθοσ ρουτερ μαζι, αντι για το 585 εφερε το 536 οποτε θα το εφερνε αργοτερα, δυστυχως τωρα δουλευς οποτε το βραδυ θα κανω δοκιμες.αν εχουν στειλει και το σημα αδσλ γιατι μου ειπε οτι δεν ερχοταν σημα αλλα μονο η γραμμη απο το δσλαμ εφφτανε σπιτι μου.


αυτα....

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι λετε ρε παιδιά!!! δεν έρχετε ΚΑΝΕΙΣ από τον ΟΤΕ να βάλει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ χαρτάκι! έρχετε ο τεχνικός της vivodi του έχουνε πει πως έρχονται τα καλωδια (την σειά τους προφανώς), έχει και ένα φοβερό ψηφιακό μηχάνημα και δείχνει μετρήσεις και το βρίσκει! σιγά το δύσκολο! εμένα δεν είχε έρθει κανείς από τον ΟΤΕ και δεν υπήρχε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ χαρτακι, και ήμουνα και μπροστα και έβλεπα τι έκανε! πάντως οφείλω να πως ΑΨΟΓΗ εξυπηρέτηση και το παιδί ήξερε τα ΠΑΝΤΑ! όχι σαν τους ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ του ΟΤΕ που έχουνε έρθει κατά καιρούς!

----------


## nikgl

> Τι λετε ρε παιδιά!!! δεν έρχετε ΚΑΝΕΙΣ από τον ΟΤΕ να βάλει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ χαρτάκι! έρχετε ο τεχνικός της vivodi του έχουνε πει πως έρχονται τα καλωδια (την σειά τους προφανώς), έχει και ένα φοβερό ψηφιακό μηχάνημα και δείχνει μετρήσεις και το βρίσκει! σιγά το δύσκολο! εμένα δεν είχε έρθει κανείς από τον ΟΤΕ και δεν υπήρχε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ χαρτακι, και ήμουνα και μπροστα και έβλεπα τι έκανε! πάντως οφείλω να πως ΑΨΟΓΗ εξυπηρέτηση και το παιδί ήξερε τα ΠΑΝΤΑ! όχι σαν τους ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ του ΟΤΕ που έχουνε έρθει κατά καιρούς!


Μερικές φορές, όταν ο ΟΤΕ παραδίδει τη γραμμή στη vivodi και αφού την ελέγξει ότι φτάνει σωστά από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στον κατανεμητή, βάζει και ένα χαρτάκι που γράφει vivodi.
Σε μένα έτσι έγινε και έτσι μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι γίνεται. Σε γείτονά μου δεν ήρθε ποτέ χαρτάκι στον κατανεμητή.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε μένα δεν είχε χαρτάκι πάντως και το βρήκε αμέσως! αφού όταν βάζεις full LLU παίρνει μία από τις αναμονές! και οι αναμονές είναι 3!!! πόσο δύσκολο ειναι? μόλις μετρήσει τα 2 ζευγάρια ειναι νεκρά το ένα έχει γραμμή!

----------


## kle500

Ίσως τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει τώρα τελευταία.
Πάντως στην δική μου περίπτωση είχε έρθει ο ΟΤΕ και έψαξε μέτα στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ ποιό απ' όλα έχει σήμα LLU.
Ίσως ο ΟΤΕ πλέον να θεωρεί ανούσια την επίσκεψη των Οτετζίδων, αφού το ίδιο πράγμα θα γίνει και μετά από κάποιες μέρες από τον τεχνικό της Vivo.
Μάλλον σωστή η τακτική που εφαρμόζεται πλέον.

----------


## pan.nl

Και στη δική μου περίπτωση ο τεχνικός (του ΟΤΕ?) έβαλε ένα χαρτί με την ένδειξη Vivodi και κάτι ψηφία. Βέβαια, στον κατανεμητή γινόταν Ο ΧΑΜΟΣ από καλώδια, οπότε το χαρτάκι βόλεψε πολύ τον τεχνικό της Vivodi που ήρθε μερικές ημέρες αργότερα για να συνδέσει τη γραμμή. Ίσως να έχει να κάνει με το πόσο πολύπλοκη είναι η καλωδίωση (μεγάλος αριθμός διαμερισμάτων κλπ).

Φιλικά

----------


## ice22man

γεια σας

εγω σημερα που τον ειδα το τυπο της βιβοδι, ειχε ενα χαρτι που ελεγε στο κατανεμητη που ηταν μεσα στη πολυκατοικια μου σε ποιο σημειο εχει ερθει η γραμμη, βεβαια ειναι καινουργια πολυκατοικια στο μαρουσι 7ετων, και μετα απλα εψαχνε τα καλωδια που ερχοταν πανω στο σπιτι μου για να μπορει να μεινει και ο οτε μαζι με βιβο, για μια βδομαδα βεβαια το πολυ.

το μονο κακο ειναι οτι δεν ειχε σημα αδσλ η γραμμη

αυτα

----------


## think

Χθες εκανα αιτηση για DSL 
αναμένω...

----------


## aposva

Εμένα είχε ένα χαρτάκι από... εφημερίδα, με κάποια στοιχεία γραμμένα πάνω. Κάνουν οικονομία στα post-it στον ΟΤΕ.

Η γραμμή είχε ενεργοποιηθεί (full llu) σε 16 μέρες.

----------


## kirilos2000

26/05 παρέλαβαν τα χαρτιά τα κεντρικά της  vivodi και μετά από τηλεφώνημα έμαθα ότι 29/05 εστάλησαν στον ΟΤΕ. Έκτοτε αναμένω... :Thinking:

----------


## tschris

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρων να κρατήσουμε κάποια στατιστικά για τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής (shared/full/OTE) από την βιβοντι.


Αθήνα - Αγία Παρασκευή 4 μέρες
Αχαία - Αίγιο 4 μέρες

Πολύ ταλαιπωία!!!

----------


## webmania

Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να πάρω shared LLU 1024k από την Vivodi.
Μου είπαν από την υποστήριξη της Vivodi να διακόψω πρώτα την
ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ και μετά να στείλω την αίτηση μου για να μην γίνει
κανένα μπέρδεμα από τον ΟΤΕ. Και έτσι 13/4/2006 διέκοψε ο ΟΤΕ την
ADSL που είχα. Και έστειλα την αίτηση στην Vivodi για 1024k shared LLU.

Στις 18/04/2006 με πήραν από την Vivodi και μου ζήτησαν και μια αίτηση για την αποδέσμευση του Βρόγχου. Στις 19/04/2006 παρέδωσα την αίτηση στην Vivodi και τελικά 26/04/2006 έφυγε από την Vivodi για τον ΟΤΕ.

5/5/2006 την έλαβαν στον ΟΤΕ.

Τελικά έγιναν από όσο γνωρίζω κάποιες τεχνικές εργασίες από τον ΟΤΕ στις 17/5/2006 με ενημέρωσαν από το τεχνικό τμήμα Αμαρουσίου και πήραν και οι Τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ 3 φορές στο τηλέφωνο προς ενεργοποίηση για να δουν εάν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο.

25/05/2006 ξανάκαναν δοκιμές απο τον ΟΤΕ παράλαβαν ένα ADSL SPLITTER 3M και το έβαλαν απο ότι κατάλαβα.

1/6/2006 ήρθε ο τεχνικός απο την Vivodi μου παρέδωσε την γραμμή αλλά ήταν 512K.

Σήμερα 7/6/2006 έγινε επιτέλους 1024k.

Φαίνεται ότι θα το ξαναδώ το έργο σύντομα αλλά με άλλο σκηνοθέτη.

----------


## liberostelios

Μετά από μόλις 60 εργάσιμες ημέρες έχω το DSL μου!!!!!! Ευτυχώς δεν ταλαιπωρήθηκα καθόλου! Έστειλα συνολικά 3 fax, 5 mail και πήρα (συνολικά) γύρω στα 70 τηλέφωνα την εταιρεία και είμαι έτοιμος μετά από 3 μήνες αναμονής. Επαναλαμβάνω τις ημερομηνίες μου:

8/3 - Αποστολή αίτησης
13/3 - Παραλαβή από Vivodi
14/3 - Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της Vivodi, διότι αργότερα αποδείχθηκε ότι δεν είχα στείλει καθόλου την αίτηση!)
7/6 - Ενεργοποίηση

Γραμμή: 512/128kbps (ΑΡΥΣ) - DSLcube
Περιοχή: Π. Φάληρο

Μεσολάβησε καταγγελία, προσπάθειά μου να πάρω πίσω τα λεφτά μου αλλά, εν τω μεταξύ, έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ και με πήραν να μου πουν ότι "όπου να ναι μπαίνει, θέλετε να συνεχίσετε στην ακύρωση και την επιστροφή των χρημάτων;"! Κι έτσι είπα να περιμένω λίγο και μπήκε, επιτέλους, η γραμμή. Αυτά...

Καλή τύχη σε όσους μπλέξουν με την εταιρεία για ενεργοποίηση...

----------


## prodromosfan

Χτες συμπληρωσα τις αιτήσεις και παρήγγειλα modem online σήμερα 'εστειλα ττην αιτηση (shared llu διοδος 512k), σήμερα παρελαβα το modem και πλεον περιμένω. Αντε αυριο να εγκαταστησω το modem αλλα σιγουρα να πάρω τηλεφωνο να δω αν παρελαβαν τον φάκελο με την αίτηση. :Smile:

----------


## Poison6

Στις 31 Μαιου εστειλα την αιτηση στην βιβο και απο οτι καταλαβα επειδη σταθεροποιήθηκε το φωτακι του στις(7/6/2006) "dsl lnk"  ο  οτε ενεργοποιισε την γραμμη..τωρα το ποτε 8α παρω τους  κωδικους δεν ξερω..

----------


## kirilos2000

> Στις 31 Μαιου εστειλα την αιτηση στην βιβο και απο οτι καταλαβα επειδη σταθεροποιήθηκε το φωτακι του στις(7/6/2006) "dsl lnk" ο οτε ενεργοποιισε την γραμμη..τωρα το ποτε 8α παρω τους κωδικους δεν ξερω..


Περιοχή??

----------


## Poison6

Σπατα..τωρα δηλαδη περιμενω τους κωδικους απο βιβοντι μονο..?

----------


## sdn

Με χαρά βλέπω ότι οι χρόνοι έχουν μειωθεί πολύ τελευταία. Ρίξτε μια ματιά τι γινόταν μερικούς μήνες πριν. Να υποθέσω ότι αυτό λέγεται tellas effect???  :Smile:  Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά μέχρι τώρα έφταιγε  ο ΟΤΕ για τις καθυστερήσεις!!!! Αφού δεν κατάφεραν να με κάνουν “πιστό” πελάτη τους αν σε 1-2 το πολύ εβδομάδες δεν φτιάξουν τα ping θα ποστάρω εντυπώσεις από την ενότητα της tellas...  Και με την ευκαιρία η tellas είναι πολύ πιο οικονομική, ειδικά στις χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Αντε να μπρεί και ο θείος στο παιχνίδι.  :Smile:

----------


## kirilos2000

ΤΟ μόνο που απομένει τώρα είναι να ενημερώσει ο ποτέ την βιβόδι ότι η γραμμή σου είναι ενεργοποιημένη και μετά να σου στείλει η βιβόδι με κούριερ τους κωδικούς σου. Βέβαια μπορείς να τους πάρεις τηλ και να τους πιέσεις να στα δώσουν τηλεφωνικώς αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου ζητήσουν να τους στείλεις φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας μαζί με ακόμα μία αίτηση.
Άσε μπέρδεμα... :Wink:

----------


## Disconnected

Ορίστε και η δική μου εμπειρία για Shared LLU 2048/640, Πλατεία Δημοκρατίας, Θεσσαλονίκη:

Πέμπτη 04/05: Έχει γίνει διακοπή της DSL που είχα από τον ΟΤΕ και επικοινωνώ με τη Vivodi ώστε να ξεκινήσουν τη διαδικασία (είχα ήδη συμπληρώσει την αίτηση).
Τρίτη 09/05: Απ'οτι έμαθα αργότερα, η ημέρα που έστειλε η Vivodi την αίτηση μου στον ΟΤΕ.
Τρίτη 06/06: Νεκρώνει το τηλέφωνο
Τετάρτη 07/06: Επικοινωνώ με Vivodi, μου λένε ότι ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε τη γραμμή. Τηλεφωνώ στο 121 για να δηλώσω βλάβη και μου λένε θα το δουν οι τεχνικοί και το πολύ σε μία μέρα θα το φτιάξουν. Επίσης, μου λένε ότι ΔΕΝ έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή DSL.
Πέμπτη 08/06: Πρωί-πρωί, με ειδοποιούν από ΟΤΕ ότι το τηλέφωνο αποκαταστάθηκε. Λίγο αργότερα η Vivodi μου δίνει username & password, ενεργοποιείται η γραμμή και όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρα  :Smile:  .

Συνολικά, 35 ημέρες. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην έχω τίποτα προβλήματα με τη γραμμή. Μέχρι τώρα, όλα φαίνονται μια χαρά (bandwidth/pings).

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να πω ότι εγώ προσωπικά δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα από την εξυπηρέτηση της Vivodi, μάλιστα τους βρήκα ευγενικούς και εξυπηρετικούς. Αν εξαιρέσω τον ένα περίπου μήνα που έκανε ο ΟΤΕ να παραδώσει τη γραμμή, είμαι ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## Billmatch

Εμένα μου είπαν σήμερα ότι την αίτηση την παραδώσαν στον πΟΤΕ στις 1 Ιουνίου!Δηλαδή με μια βδομάδα (ακόμα) καθυστέρηση.Τι να πώ...Ηδη μετράω 3 μήνες αναμονής.

----------


## Hwoarang

Παιδιά εμένα ένα μήνα με πήρε η ενεργοποίηση. Πριν 2 μέρες παραδώθηκε το σύρμα και αύριο έρχονται

so far so good :One thumb up:

----------


## sdn

> Αθήνα - Αγία Παρασκευή 4 μέρες
> Αχαία - Αίγιο 4 μέρες
> 
> Πολύ ταλαιπωία!!!


  Από τί? Την γραμμή την πήρες απευθείας από ΟΤΕ ή την πήρε η vivodi για εσένα?

----------


## Themos_netruler

Αγια Παρασκευη,Αθηνα
Ακριβως 20 εργασιμες αφου η αιτηση απτην vivodi πηγε στον οτε.
Η καθυστερηση ευθυνη του οτε.Αν δεν παρεις αλλη εταιρια απτον οτε το καθυστερουν οσο μπορουνε.Αν θελεις οτενετ γινεται σε μια εβδομαδα :Mad:  !

----------


## lewton

> Παιδιά εμένα ένα μήνα με πήρε η ενεργοποίηση. Πριν 2 μέρες παραδώθηκε το σύρμα και αύριο έρχονται
> 
> so far so good


Όλα καλά τελικά;

----------


## Hwoarang

Δεν ήρθαν :Evil:  

Μου είπαν απο εβδομάδα θα περάσουν οι τεχνικοι

----------


## PGouv

Εγώ χτες έστειλα 8/6/2005 στη Βιβόδι και περιμένω...Να δούμε τι θα γίνει...μακάρι να πάρω dsl πριν τον Ιουλιο.

----------


## tanosgr

Πηρα δυο τεμαχια DSL cube 512 την ημερα της προσφορας στα 39 Ευρω.

Η πρωτη γραμμη ADSL over ISDN λειτουργησε πληρως την 8η μερα απο την αιτηση.
Η δευτερη δεν λειτουργησε γιατι εξαντληθηκαν οι διαθεσιμες ADSL over PSTN του ΟΤΕ στην Θεσσαλονικη στο κεντρο απο 2310.94.... και περιμενω.

----------


## thestria

> Πηρα δυο τεμαχια DSL cube 512 την ημερα της προσφορας στα 39 Ευρω.
> 
> Η πρωτη γραμμη ADSL over ISDN λειτουργησε πληρως την 8η μερα απο την αιτηση.
> Η δευτερη δεν λειτουργησε γιατι εξαντληθηκαν οι διαθεσιμες ADSL over PSTN του ΟΤΕ στην Θεσσαλονικη στο κεντρο απο 2310.94.... και περιμενω.


Βίσμα στον οτε είχες ή στη βιβόντι; Σε ποια περιοχή ήταν η πρώτη ενεργοποίηση (8 ημερών);

Καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ!

----------


## mithrandir

οι δικές μου ημερομηνίες είναι οι εξής
5/4 αγορά DSLCUBE από πλαίσιο, συμπλήρωση εντύπων και προσωπικά τα παράδωσα στα γραφεία της VIVODI στη θεσσαλονίκη
10/4 σύμφωνα με τη Vivodi έφτασαν τα έγγραφα στον ΟΤΕ
18/5 αποστόλη mail στη Vivodi για επιστροφή DSLCUBE χωρίς να πάρω απάντηση
25/5 αποστόλη mail στην EETT σχετικά με την αργοπορία στην ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής χωρίς να πάρω απάντηση
26/5 πάνω που ήμουν με τη dialup συνδεδεμένος μου κόβουν τη σύνδεση και τη γραμμή χωρίς ειδοποίηση για κάνα 2ώρο.τελικά με ενεργοποίησαν εκείνη τη στιγμή
3/6 τηλ. από τη Vivodi ότι η γραμμή είναι έτοιμη
τελικός απολογισμός 2 μήνες παρά 2 ημέρες

----------


## kirilos2000

Σήμερα ρώτησα έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ και μου είπε μπορεί να σου πάρει και κανά δύο μήνες η ενεργοποιήση. Γιατί η βιβόδι περιμένει να μαζευτούν αρκετές αιτήσεις και μετα τις στέλνει στον ΟΤΕ .

----------


## thestria

> Σήμερα ρώτησα έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ και μου είπε μπορεί να σου πάρει και κανά δύο μήνες η ενεργοποιήση. Γιατί η βιβόδι περιμένει να μαζευτούν αρκετές αιτήσεις και μετα τις στέλνει στον ΟΤΕ .


Παντού υπάρχει ένας μύθος.
Εμένα ένας τεχνικός της βιβόντι μου είπε ότι οι τεχνικοί του οτε τρώνε μανιτάρια και έχουν παραισθήσεις... :Laughing: 
Μουπαν, σούπαν κτλ.

----------


## nikoletta

εγω περιμενα απο αρχες φεβρουαριου κ ηρθε ο τεχνικος της vivodi πριν μια εβδομαδα!!!k to dsl phone de leitoyrgei akomi....

----------


## bodom

Παιδιά εγώ εκανα αίτηση στη βιβόντι 17 απριλίου για shared και ταυτόχρονα αίτηση διακοπής στον ΟΤΕ για το ΑΡΥΣ  κυκλωμα μου. Τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεση στις 8 του μήνα αρα έχουμε 1,5 μήνα. Ουφ! 

 Τουλάχιστον τώρα η σύνδεση δεν έχει καμία σχέση με πριν που μου έβγαζε τον καρκίνο, πάει σφαίρα στο 1Mbit!  :Cool:

----------


## misfits7

Γεια χαρα σε ολους μετα απο απουσια αρκετων μηνων.
Αφου εφαγα τον καρκινο της Πατρας με το καταραμενο DSLAM Κωνσταντινουπολεως(ακομα σερνεται απ'οτι διαβαζω),ανεβηκα πια μονιμα Αθηνα λογω καινουργιας δουλειας.
Ειπα να βαλω DSL και αγορασα το Cube απο Vivodi στα 512.
Η αιτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ εφτασε στισ 09/05,ακομα βεβαια τιποτα.
Περιοχη Θησειο, DSLAM κεραμεικου,PSTN(3414χχχ).
Πηρα τηλεφωνο τον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν no ports mister for PSTN available.... μονο ISDN εχουμε.Απλα περιμενε....
Αυτα
Για οτι νεοτερο θα επανελθω.

PS1:Ευχηθειτε μου να ενεργοποιηθει σχετικα γρηγορα,γιατι λογω καινουργιας δουλειας δεν δικαιουμαι αδεια και θα πηζω καλοκαιρι Αθηνα,ε να εχω τουλαχιστον μια παρηγορια και να παιζω κανα παιχνιδι online!!! 
PS2:Εχω κανει χαρτια για προσληψη στον ΟΤΕ,αν γινει κατι και με παρουν θα μοιραζω ports αβερτα!!!!

Τα με-λε!!!!

----------


## lewton

> Γεια χαρα σε ολους μετα απο απουσια αρκετων μηνων.
> Αφου εφαγα τον καρκινο της Πατρας με το καταραμενο DSLAM Κωνσταντινουπολεως(ακομα σερνεται απ'οτι διαβαζω),ανεβηκα πια μονιμα Αθηνα λογω καινουργιας δουλειας.
> Ειπα να βαλω DSL και αγορασα το Cube απο Vivodi στα 512.
> Η αιτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ εφτασε στισ 09/05,ακομα βεβαια τιποτα.
> Περιοχη Θησειο, DSLAM κεραμεικου,PSTN(3414χχχ).
> Πηρα τηλεφωνο τον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν no ports mister for PSTN available.... μονο ISDN εχουμε.Απλα περιμενε....
> Αυτα
> Για οτι νεοτερο θα επανελθω.
> 
> ...


Mε το καλό να μπουν οι πόρτες...

----------


## misfits7

Μιλησα πριν λιγο με 1242.
Το DSLAM του κεραμεικου με χωραει πια!!!!
Δεσμευτηκε port για μενα και σε 5 μερες λεει το πολυ θα ειμαι ετοιμος

Τα με-λε!!!!

----------


## drain

Δυστυχώς το 1ο μουπόστ, είναι ένα γκρινιάρικο πόστ..
Αγόρασα τον κύβο της βίβο, και έστειλα τα χαρτιά. (φυσικά το fax, είναι άγνωστη - εξωγήινη τεχνολογία για την εταιρεία internet vivodi)
Η βιβόντι εστειλε στον ΠΟΤΕ την αίτηση στις 9-Μάη και ακόμη να ενεργοποιηθει.. (δηλ έως σήμερα 12- Ιουνίου)
Και όλα αυτα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.
Έλεος..... 
Είναι κατι συνηθισμένο να περιμένεις 40μέρες ? ( και 40νύχτες )
Ούτε η Παπαρίζου η ίδια να μου το έφερνε.
 :Razz:

----------


## PGouv

To 1242 τι είναι;
Πείτε και σε μένα τον αμαθή πως μπορώ να ενημερωθώ για την εξέλιξη της παραγγελιάς μου απο τη βι και πως να μάθω απο τον πΟ.Τ.Ε αν υπάρχουν πόρτες στην περιοχή μου

----------


## misfits7

> To 1242 τι είναι;
> Πείτε και σε μένα τον αμαθή πως μπορώ να ενημερωθώ για την εξέλιξη της παραγγελιάς μου απο τη βι και πως να μάθω απο τον πΟ.Τ.Ε αν υπάρχουν πόρτες στην περιοχή μου


Τσεκαρε εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31481

----------


## lewton

> Δυστυχώς το 1ο μουπόστ, είναι ένα γκρινιάρικο πόστ..
> Αγόρασα τον κύβο της βίβο, και έστειλα τα χαρτιά. (φυσικά το fax, είναι άγνωστη - εξωγήινη τεχνολογία για την εταιρεία internet vivodi)
> Η βιβόντι εστειλε στον ΠΟΤΕ την αίτηση στις 9-Μάη και ακόμη να ενεργοποιηθει.. (δηλ έως σήμερα 12- Ιουνίου)
> Και όλα αυτα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.
> Έλεος..... 
> Είναι κατι συνηθισμένο να περιμένεις 40μέρες ? ( και 40νύχτες )
> Ούτε η Παπαρίζου η ίδια να μου το έφερνε.


Πολλή ειρωνία.
Όπως θα διαπιστώσεις σύντομα το ΦΑΞ είναι και παραείναι γνωστή τεχνολογία στη Vivodi. 
Αλλά η εξουσιοδότηση μεριζόμενης πρόσβασης πρέπει να πάει στον ΟΤΕ πρωτότυπη και υπογεγραμμένη από τον κάτοχο της γραμμής (τουλάχιστον να έχει το σωστό όνομα) αν η γραμμή σου θα ενεργοποιηθεί ως shared LLU.
Εκτός αυτού, με τον τρόπο αυτό η εταιρία ελέγχει ότι γίνεται μια αίτηση ανά Cube χωρίς να συμβεί κανένα μπλέξιμο τύπου να πάρουν κάποιοι ένα Cube και να στείλουν την αίτηση με ΦΑΞ και οι δύο και μετά να ισχυρίζονται ότι δε γνωρίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον και να τρέχει η εταιρία να βρει τι τρέχει.

----------


## sdikr

> Πολλή ειρωνία.
> Όπως θα διαπιστώσεις σύντομα το ΦΑΞ είναι και παραείναι γνωστή τεχνολογία στη Vivodi. 
> Αλλά η εξουσιοδότηση μεριζόμενης πρόσβασης πρέπει να πάει στον ΟΤΕ πρωτότυπη και υπογεγραμμένη από τον κάτοχο της γραμμής (τουλάχιστον να έχει το σωστό όνομα) αν η γραμμή σου θα ενεργοποιηθεί ως shared LLU.
> Εκτός αυτού, με τον τρόπο αυτό η εταιρία ελέγχει ότι γίνεται μια αίτηση ανά Cube χωρίς να συμβεί κανένα μπλέξιμο τύπου να πάρουν κάποιοι ένα Cube και να στείλουν την αίτηση με ΦΑΞ και οι δύο και μετά να ισχυρίζονται ότι δε γνωρίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον και να τρέχει η εταιρία να βρει τι τρέχει.


Οι αλλες  εταίριες  πως δουλέυουν  και τα email,    και εκεί   για να μπεί adsl  στο ονομα  της εταίριας στην γραμμη του πελάτη πάλι  υπογραφή δεν θέλει;

Οσο για τις αιτήσεις  αν  γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τότε  μπορούν να ζήτησουν  και την αιτηση

Σε κάποιες  εταίριες  μαλιστα  μπορείς  να κάνεις  πχ αιτήση προεπιλογής  (και αυτό θέλει λογαριασμο  και υπογραφή),  μεσω  ηχογράφησης  απο το τηλέφωνο!

ΥΓ  Γνωρίζω ατομα  μεσά απο την vivodi  που και σε αυτούς δεν αρέσει που δεν υπάρχει κάποια  Online διαδικάσια

----------


## lewton

> Οι αλλες  εταίριες  πως δουλέυουν  και τα email,    και εκεί   για να μπεί adsl  στο ονομα  της εταίριας στην γραμμη του πελάτη πάλι  υπογραφή δεν θέλει;
> 
> Οσο για τις αιτήσεις  αν  γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τότε  μπορούν να ζήτησουν  και την αιτηση
> 
> Σε κάποιες  εταίριες  μαλιστα  μπορείς  να κάνεις  πχ αιτήση προεπιλογής  (και αυτό θέλει λογαριασμο  και υπογραφή),  μεσω  ηχογράφησης  απο το τηλέφωνο!
> 
> ΥΓ  Γνωρίζω ατομα  μεσά απο την vivodi  που και σε αυτούς δεν αρέσει που δεν υπάρχει κάποια  Online διαδικάσια


Aυτά όλα είναι ρίσκα.
Δε μπορείς να την κατηγορήσεις τη Vivodi.
Κάποιοι δέχονται διάφορες αιτήσεις (κυρίως προεπιλογές) αντικανονικά, και δε θα μου άρεσε καθόλου να χρειαστεί να στείλω ΦΑΞ στη Vivodi για να πάρω κωδικό, αλλά το να θέλει κάποιος να είναι καλλυμένος νομικά δεν το βρίσκω παράλογο.
ΥΓ. Και η Forthnet, αν και έχει on-line πολύ καλό σύστημα, για να προωθήσει αίτηση θέλει φωτοτυπία λογαριασμού ΟΤΕ...

----------


## thestria

> Οι αλλες  εταίριες  πως δουλέυουν  και τα email,    και εκεί   για να μπεί adsl  στο ονομα  της εταίριας στην γραμμη του πελάτη πάλι  υπογραφή δεν θέλει;
> 
> Οσο για τις αιτήσεις  αν  γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τότε  μπορούν να ζήτησουν  και την αιτηση
> 
> Σε κάποιες  εταίριες  μαλιστα  μπορείς  να κάνεις  πχ αιτήση προεπιλογής  (και αυτό θέλει λογαριασμο  και υπογραφή),  μεσω  ηχογράφησης  απο το τηλέφωνο!
> 
> ΥΓ  Γνωρίζω ατομα  μεσά απο την vivodi  που και σε αυτούς δεν αρέσει που δεν υπάρχει κάποια  Online διαδικάσια


 Υποθέτω ότι αιτήσεις μεριζόμενης προσβασης έχεις δει. Δώσε σε 10 άτομα από μία αίτηση dsl και μία αίτηση μεριζόμενου. Πιστεύεις ότι και οι δέκα θα την συμπληρώσουν σωστά; Ο ένας για παράδειγμα που την κάνει λάθος, αφού θα περιμένει κανένα μήνα+ (μιας και οι μεριζόμενες καθυστερούν από τον οτε) θα διαπιστώσει ότι η αίτηση του απορρίφθηκε λόγω λάθους συμπλήρωσης. Τότε ο ταλαίπωρος θα βγει στο φόρουμ και θα τα χώνει στη βιβοντι που είναι έτσι και αλλιώς...

Ο οτε πάντως για μίλου πήδημα "κόβει" αιτήσεις.

ΥΓ Για 15 ημέρες ο οτε δεν θα δίνει μεριζόμενες συνδέσεις σε κανέναν πάροχο! Υπομονή.

----------


## PGouv

H Βιβόδι δεν έχει στείλει ακόμη την αίτηση στον πΟΤΕ.Πήρα τον πΟΤΕ και μου είπε πως (ευτυχώς) υπάρχουν πόρτες στην περιοχή μου.

----------


## drain

> Δυστυχώς το 1ο μουπόστ, είναι ένα γκρινιάρικο πόστ..
> Αγόρασα τον κύβο της βίβο, και έστειλα τα χαρτιά. (φυσικά το fax, είναι άγνωστη - εξωγήινη τεχνολογία για την εταιρεία internet vivodi)
> Η βιβόντι εστειλε στον ΠΟΤΕ την αίτηση στις 9-Μάη και ακόμη να ενεργοποιηθει.. (δηλ έως σήμερα 12- Ιουνίου)
> Και όλα αυτα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.
> Έλεος..... 
> Είναι κατι συνηθισμένο να περιμένεις 40μέρες ? ( και 40νύχτες )
> Ούτε η Παπαρίζου η ίδια να μου το έφερνε.





Ότι και να λέμε, 40+ μέρες για σύνδεση είναι πολλές.
Ά, το ΦΑΞ το δουλεύουν πολλές εταιρείες internet.
(Συγνώμη αν έθιξα κάποια - αγαπημένη σας ίσως - εταιρεία)
Περισσότερα για τις -I-love-to-hate-you- εταιρείες, αργότερα.
 :Razz:

----------


## Hwoarang

Εδώ και μία εβδομάδα έχει ενεργοποιθεί  η γραμμη μου αλλα κανένας δεν αξιώθηκε να έρθει να βάλει τα καλώδια. Παίρνω κάθε μέρα στο 13880 να ρωτήσω αποτε θα έρθει κάποιος και μου λένε " Μα έπρεπε να έχει έρθει". ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ αλλα γιατι δεν ήρθε??? Υπομονή μου λένε...

 :Thumb down:   :Very angry:   :Wall:   :Rant:

----------


## pstr

> Υποθέτω ότι αιτήσεις μεριζόμενης προσβασης έχεις δει. Δώσε σε 10 άτομα από μία αίτηση dsl και μία αίτηση μεριζόμενου. Πιστεύεις ότι και οι δέκα θα την συμπληρώσουν σωστά; Ο ένας για παράδειγμα που την κάνει λάθος, αφού θα περιμένει κανένα μήνα+ (μιας και οι μεριζόμενες καθυστερούν από τον οτε) θα διαπιστώσει ότι η αίτηση του απορρίφθηκε λόγω λάθους συμπλήρωσης. Τότε ο ταλαίπωρος θα βγει στο φόρουμ και θα τα χώνει στη βιβοντι που είναι έτσι και αλλιώς...
> 
> Ο οτε πάντως για μίλου πήδημα "κόβει" αιτήσεις.
> 
> *ΥΓ Για 15 ημέρες ο οτε δεν θα δίνει μεριζόμενες συνδέσεις σε κανέναν πάροχο! Υπομονή*.


Γιατί το λες αυτό; Το έχεις ακούσει από κάπου;
...

Η δικιά μου γραμμή (shared llu 512, Κυψέλη), παραδόθηκε από τον ΟΤΕ και έγινε μεικτονόμηση στις 9 Ιουνίου (αποστολή αιτήσεων κλπ στη vivodi 10 Μαϊου), αλλά δεν έπαιξε ποτέ. Από τη vivodi μου είπανε ότι υπάρχει καλωδιακή βλάβη από τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ και δόθηκε σαν πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ. Ακόμα περιμένω...

----------


## PGouv

Έχω στείλει την αίτηση απο την Τετάρτη πες 7 μέρες και δεν έχει καν φτάσει η αίτηση στη βιβόντι.Αν συνεχιστεί έτσι τοτε το βλέπω για δίμηνο.Λίγο να την περάσουν στο pc άλλο τοσο να κανουν τους ελεγχους άλλο τοσο να τα πάνε στον ΟΤΕ άλλο τόσο ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει τις βλακείες του άλλο τοσο να ενημερωθούν άλλο τοσο να ερθουν οι κωδικοί....
Είναι φυσιολογική αυτη η καθυστέρηση;

----------


## gkandir

> Έχω στείλει την αίτηση απο την Τετάρτη πες 7 μέρες και δεν έχει καν φτάσει η αίτηση στη βιβόντι.Αν συνεχιστεί έτσι τοτε το βλέπω για δίμηνο.Λίγο να την περάσουν στο pc άλλο τοσο να κανουν τους ελεγχους άλλο τοσο να τα πάνε στον ΟΤΕ άλλο τόσο ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει τις βλακείες του άλλο τοσο να ενημερωθούν άλλο τοσο να ερθουν οι κωδικοί....
> Είναι φυσιολογική αυτη η καθυστέρηση;


Από ποιά περιοχή την έστειλες και με ποιον τρόπο;

----------


## PGouv

Aπο Αμπελοκηπους με ταχυδρομείο...

----------


## LOY

Shared LLU 1mbit στο Μαρούσι
Αίτηση στη Vivodi 04/04/2006
Ενεργοποίηση (μετά από άπειρα τηλέφωνα και παράπονα) 15/06/2006

Καλή υπομονή σε όσους περιμένουν.

----------


## gkandir

> Aπο Αμπελοκηπους με ταχυδρομείο...


Ναι, είναι κάπως υπερβολικό, αλλά με τα ελτα δε μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος.
Θα μπορούσες να τη στείλεις με ACS και με χρέωση της Vivodi.
Εγώ αυτό έκανα. Την παρέλαβε η ACS την Δευτέρα 12/6 το μεσημέρι και την Τρίτη το μεσημέρι που πήρα και ρώτησα στη Vivodi μου είπαν ότι την έλαβαν και έχει ήδη δρομολογηθεί.

Τώρα, αν εσύ την έστειλες την Τετάρτη 7/6 μέχρι και σήμερα είναι 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Πάρε τους αύριο το πρωί ένα τηλέφωνο και αν δεν την έχουν λάβει ενημέρωσέ τουε, κάνε μια καινούρια, κάλεσε την ACS και στείλε την έτσι. Δευτέρα πρωί θα είναι εκεί (εκτός κι αν δουλεύουν και Σάββατο).

----------


## PGouv

Θα πάρω Δευτέρα κατα τις 13 και θα μάθω..Σήμερα πήρα στις 12 και τπτ..

----------


## webmania

Καλορίζικη

----------


## thestria

> Γιατί το λες αυτό; Το έχεις ακούσει από κάπου;


 Είχα μία περίπτωση με φίλο μου και μετά από τηλέφωνα "έμαθα" για το δεκαπενθήμερο.

----------


## Hwoarang

Πάντως σήμερα τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους απείλησα πως αν δεν έρθουν τεχνικοί μεσα στην άλλη εβδομαδα το αργότερο εγώ θα διακόψω μαζί τους. Η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι το σημείωσε ώς "επείγον" και είπε ότι θα με πάρουν αύριο. Βέβαια δεν πίστεψα λέξη αλλα θα δείξει η άλλη εβδομάδα. Αλλιώς θα πάω για διακοπή πριν κάν την ξεκινήσω :Evil:

----------


## Nikiforos

Πόσο καιρό είπες περιμένεις? εμένα έκαναν 1 μήνα ακριβώς! αλλά η αναμονή άξιζε και με το παραπάνω! ειδικά όταν έκοψα τον ΟΤΕ! :Clap:  :Clap:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## Hwoarang

Έχω μπει στην 6 εβδομάδα. Η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε την 4 εβδομάδα και απο τότε περιμένω τους ... :Very angry:   :Very angry:   τους τεχνικούς

----------


## ice22man

τελικα εμενα σημερα ηρθε το πολυποθητο σημα τησ αδσλ και παιζει μια χαρα με το αλκατελ το 585, προς το παρον εχω μονο ενα προβλημα με τα εξερχομενα μηνυματα στο αουτλουκ, τα εισερχομενα ερχονται κανονικα, αλλα θα το λυσω αυριο.


δε ξερω αν καποιος απο εσας εχει βαλει λλυ φουλ 1024 και δσλ φονε. για να μου πει αν ενεργοποιηθηκανε μαζι. γιατι εμενα σημερα μου πανε οτι ενεργοποιητε το φονε μετα την αδσλ

----------


## nikos_cheng

Έστειλα τα χαρτία με ACS  στην Vivodi στις 17/5 οπότε και αγόρασα το cube. Πήγαν στις 18/5 και ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε την γραμμή στις 2/6. Η Vivodi όμως την παρέλαβε στις 10/6 (οκτώ ημέρες καθυστέρηση ήμαρτον) και απο τις 10/6 δεν έχει στείλει ένα τεχνικό στο DSLAM  Ηλιούπολης που είμαι να κάνει δουλεία μιας ώρας. Και το ωραίο είναι ότι σήμερα ύστερα απο πολλοστή επικοινωνία με το 13880 μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει οριστεί ραντεβού ούτε για την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Δηλαδή είμαι στον ενα μήνα και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι.... :Thumb down:

----------


## zealavor

Έλαβαν την αίτηση 26.6
Προώθησαν το αίτημα για γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ 3.5
Ο ΟΤΕ τους παρέδωσε τη γραμμή 9.6 (!) μετά από 5 τηλεφώνηματά μου όπου μου έλεγαν ότι όπου να ναι λογικά(!!!) θα μας τη δώσει. Όταν συνέχισα να τους παίρνω και να μην έχουν απάντηση αξιώθηκαν να κάνουν ένσταση στον ΟΤΕ οπότε την επόμενη μέρα τους δώσαν τη γραμμή. Πιο πριν με έγραφαν δηλαδή.
Σήμερα 16.6 μου είπαν ότι ακόμα δεν έχει "προγραμματιστεί" κάποια μέρα για να πάει το τεχνικό τμήμα να κάνει τη μικτονόμηση. 
Οπότε καλό 15αύγουστο.

Τους έχω πάρει πάνω από 8 τηλέφωνα, 1 mail και έχω ζητήσει να μιλήσω με κάποιον υπέυθυνο (μου λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος υπεύθυνος!!!!), με το τεχνικό τμήμα (μου λένε ότι δεν έχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο) και ότι και να κάνω καταλήγω στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που μου λένε το ίδιο παραμύθι. 

Πλήρως απογοητευμένος. ΟΤΕ και πάλι ΟΤΕ!!! Είναι παντού και όλο και κάποιο κονέ θα βρεις να σπρώξει...

----------


## Hwoarang

Τι έχουν πάθει όλοι οι τεχνικοί? που εξαφανήστικαν? Εγώ περιμένω μέχρι την Παρασκευή. Αν δεν έρθει τεχνικός θα ακυρώσω την όλη διαδικασία

----------


## NeuroN

Δηλαδή εγώ που θέλω να έχω internet μονο για το καλοκαιρι ενώ ακομα δεν έχω κανει αιτηση μάλλον ονειρεύομαι ετσι? 
edit: Ελεγα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου με ενα φτηνο κουτι για 3 μηνες http://www.plaisio.gr/IWCatProductPa...Id=1&sts_cid=3  μπας και ειμαι τυχερος και σε καμια 15αρια μερες έχω internet αλλα απ οτι βλεπω μάλλον πρεπει να κανω αιτηση απο τωρα για το αλλο καλοκαιρι..... Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## sdn

> Δηλαδή εγώ που θέλω να έχω internet μονο για το καλοκαιρι ενώ ακομα δεν έχω κανει αιτηση μάλλον ονειρεύομαι ετσι?


  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Να κάνεις αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ. Θα έχεις internet αλλά μάλλον μόνο αυτό. Ξεχνάς voip κλπ. Βέβαια ο ΟΤΕ για να σε αποζημιώσει θα σου ζητήσει να δώσεις λίγο περισσότερα χρήματα.  :Smile:

----------


## sdn

> Έχω μπει στην 6 εβδομάδα. Η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε την 4 εβδομάδα και απο τότε περιμένω τους ...   τους τεχνικούς


  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Αν έχεις μόντεμ βάλτο στη γραμμή, ζήτησε τους κωδικούς και είσαι έτοιμος. Τι τους θέλεις τους τεχνικούς? Εγώ έτσι έκανα. Αν τους περίμενα ακόμα δεν θα είχα internet μάλλον...

----------


## Hwoarang

Μα πρέπει να έρθουν να βάλουν τα καλώδια κάτω ρε συ. Ακόμα έχω ΟΤΕ. πρέπει να έρθουν να βάλουν την Βίβο στο δεύτερο ζεύγος

εκτός αν κατέβω εγω κάτω στον κατανεμητή και τα μοντάρω όλα :ROFL:

----------


## sdn

> Μα πρέπει να έρθουν να βάλουν τα καλώδια κάτω ρε συ. Ακόμα έχω ΟΤΕ. πρέπει να έρθουν να βάλουν την Βίβο στο δεύτερο ζεύγος
> 
> εκτός αν κατέβω εγω κάτω στον κατανεμητή και τα μοντάρω όλα


  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Χωρίς το ρε συ που έγραψες θα αλλοιωνόταν το μήνυμα.???.


ΟΚ δεν διάβασα ότι θέλεις full llu. H ενότητα αυτή έχει μεγαλώσει πολύ και γρήγορα για να την παρακολουθεί πλήρως κάποιος.


 Πάντως δεν είναι κακή ιδέα να κατέβεις και να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου.  :Smile: 
 Αν είσαι σε πολυκατοικία βεβαιώσου πρώτα ότι όλοι οι άλλοι ένοικοι έχουν φύγει πριν τους αφήσεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο.  :Razz:  :Whistle:

----------


## Hwoarang

Το "ρε συ" το έγραψα φιλικά . Συγνώμη

Τώρα δεν γίνεται να πάω κάτω καθώς δεν ξέρω ποιο ζεύγος έχει ενεργοποιήσει η Vivodi και δεν ξέρω και πως να το βρω

----------


## pan.nl

> Τώρα δεν γίνεται να πάω κάτω καθώς δεν ξέρω ποιο ζεύγος έχει ενεργοποιήσει η Vivodi και δεν ξέρω και πως να το βρω


Μα κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν βάλει ένα χαρτάκι στο ζεύγος, ώστε να φαίνεται ότι αυτό είναι της Vivodi. Άρα υποθέτω πως πρόκειται για παράλειψή τους τότε, οπότε καλύτερα περίμενε τον τεχνικό...

Φιλικά

----------


## Nikiforos

Το ζεύγος που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στην vivodi είναι ένα από αυτά που είναι για αναμονές! οπότε αν δεις ποιά είναι αυτά πχ σε μένα ήτανε 3 ζεύγη και τα μετρησεις πχ με πολύμετρο το 1 ΜΟΝΟ θα έχει τάση και τα άλλα μηδενική αφού δεν συνδέονται πουθενά, οπότε αυτό είναι η vivodi! πολύ απλό είναι! εγώ όμως ήθελα τον τεχνικό για να μου φέρει και το DSL phone, αλλά παραδίδει και άλλα χαρτιά, οπότε αναγκαστικά πρέπει να έρθει.

----------


## 1panost

2 μηνες και 15 ημερες θεσσαλονικη απο vivodi :Whistle:

----------


## piraulaki

Χαίρεται και καλώς με δεχτήκατε. Σας παρακολουθώ πολύ συχνά, αρκετό καιρό ίσως και χρόνια, συμμετείχα δα ενεργά τουλάχιστο τον πρώτο χρόνο. Θεωρώ πως η συνολική προσπάθεια σας εξακολουθεί να έχει καλά αποτελέσματα, αφήνοντας κάποιες αιχμές για την πολιτική που ακολουθούν ορισμένοι διαχειριστές, με την ελπίδα να βελτιωθούμε όλοι μαζί ακόμη περισσότερο.


ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ: (εν συντομία, μη τυχών και χειροτερέψουν τα γράμματα μου)

1) Στις 15/05 έκανα αίτηση (Θεσσαλονίκη) για αορίστου (διαθέτω και εξοπλισμό) FULL LLU (δίχως DSLPHONE) 1024/256 στη VIVODI.

2) Στις 18/05 η VIVODI έστειλε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ.

3) Στις 29/05 ο ΟΤΕ ξεχώρισε το ζεύγος στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.
Επικοινωνώ με τη VIVODI για επαλήθευση αλλά παίρνω αρνητική απάντηση. «ο ΟΤΕ δεν μας έχει ενημερώσει – παραδώσει την γραμμή ακόμη»

4) Στις 02/06 το modem συνδέθηκε με το ζεύγος – με τη γραμμή κάτω στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας (με δική μου πρωτοβουλία) δίχως να μπορεί να κάνει link.

5) Στις 05/06 ο ΟΤΕ ενημέρωσε – παρέδωσε τη γραμμή στη VIVODI.

6) Στις 08/06 το modem κάνει link στα 1024/256.

7) Στις 09/06 μπαίνω στο internet (παράνομα-βιαστικά ίσως?) με DEMO της HOL, η γραμμή δουλεύει άψογα με max 105-110kb/sec. Επικοινωνώ με τη VIVODI, τους ανέφερα όλες τις ενέργειες μου, τους ζήτησα είτε κάποιο ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό, είτε τους κωδικούς, όσον αφορά το ραντεβού μου ανέφεραν πως θα με ειδοποιήσει ο ίδιος ο τεχνικός κάποια μέρα-στιγμή, όσον αφορά τους κωδικούς, δεν έχουν εκδοθεί ακόμη.

8) Στις 13/06 μπαίνω στο internet με DEMO της VIVODI, η γραμμή δουλεύει επίσης άψογα με max 105-110kb/sec.

9) Στις 14/06 κλείνω ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό της VIVODI για να μου συνδέσει την γραμμή κάτω στον κατανεμητή (κάτι το οποίο είχε ΗΔΗ συμβεί με δική μου πρωτοβουλία στις 02/06) καθώς και για να μου δώσει τους κωδικούς. Περιττό να σας πω, πως ο τεχνικός (ο οποίος γνώριζε ήδη από το τεχνικό τμήμα πως ΗΔΗ «τραβούσα» INTERNET), παραξενεύτηκε πάρα πολύ, παρά τις εξηγήσεις μου.
Ο τεχνικός δεν ήρθε στο ραντεβού δίχως καν να μπει στον κόπο να με ειδοποιήσει.

10) Στις 15/05 επικοινωνεί ο τεχνικός εκ νέου μαζί μου για να ρυθμίσουμε ένα νέο ραντεβού μετά τις 19/06, με την συμφωνία την ίδια μέρα δηλαδή στις 15/05 να μου δώσει λίγο αργότερα τηλεφωνικά τους κωδικούς, μιας και μπορούσα ήδη να τους αξιοποιήσω (του ανέφερα πως η χρέωση μπορούσε ήδη να αρχίσει με την παραλαβή των κωδικών – για να μη πω και νωρίτερα – μιας και του ξεκαθάρισα πως <<καίγομαι>> για τους κωδικούς και όχι τόσο για το πότε θα περάσει ο τεχνικός για σύνδεση-μέτρηση της γραμμής η οποία ΗΔΗ λειτουργούσε κανονικά έστω και με DEMO)
Δεν μου ξανατηλεφώνησε, δεν μου έδωσε κωδικούς.

11) Έπειτα νέας μου επικοινωνίας με VIVODI (κάνοντας τους γνωστό για πολλοστή φορά όλο το προηγούμενο ιστορικό), μου ανέφεραν και πάλι πως δεν έχουν εκδοθεί οι κωδικοί μου.

12) Σήμερα 18/06 εξακολουθώ να μπαίνω στο INTERNET με κάποιο DEMO, η γραμμή πηγαίνει σφαίρα, περιμένω από αύριο Δευτέρα τον τεχνικό να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.


ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ: 

1) Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ιδιαίτερα πολύ τυχερό (κυρίως μετά από την γνώση αλλά και την εμπειρία που έχω όσον αφορά τις ενεργοποιήσεις της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας) που δεν προέκυψε κάποιο πρόβλημα και όλα δείχνουν πως η τελική σύνδεση θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί πάνω κάτω κοντά στον 1 μήνα αλλά και γιατί η γραμμή μου πιάνει τα μέγιστα πριν καλά καλά την μετρήσουν.

2) Όσα τηλέφωνα και να τους πάρετε, αυτοί πάντα προσπαθούν να ακολουθήσουν τη διαδικασία με μια συγκεκριμένη σειρά δίχως να παρακάμπτουν κάποιο σκέλος. Σωστό σαν κανόνας, όχι πρακτικό σε περιπτώσεις (όπως η δική μου) όπου τυγχάνει να ξεμπερδεύει κανείς πιο εύκολα και πιο γρήγορα υπερπηδώντας ένα δυο στάδια. (την αναμονή έλευσης του τεχνικού).

3) Εάν πάλι δεν τους κάνετε τηλεφωνικά αισθητή την παρουσία σας, πιθανόν και να σας ξεχάσουν για κανένα δίμηνο.

4) Εάν μπορείτε, βρείτε το τηλέφωνο (κινητό) του ιδίου του τεχνικού. Κάπου, κάποτε είχα την δυνατότητα και απέκτησα (δίχως φυσικά να χάσω την ευκαιρία) το κινητό ενός προηγούμενου τεχνικού της VIVODI, αφορούσε προηγούμενο Γολγοθά σύνδεσης μου, με εξυπηρέτησε (θέλοντας και μη) με το ανάλογο «πρήξιμο».

5) Εάν σας έρθει το σύρμα, συνδέστε τα όλα και μόλις ανάψει το λαμπάκι, βάλτε DEMO η τυχών σύνδεση γνωστού (είτε VIVODI είτε HOL), έτσι θα έχετε και πιο γρήγορα μια εκτίμηση της ποιότητας της γραμμής σας, δεν θα μπορέσει να σας κοροϊδέψει και ο τεχνικός όταν και εάν την μετρήσει.

6) Όσοι από εσάς έχετε και DSLPHONE + SPEEDTOUCH 510/530 μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το extra κλειδωμένο bandwidth της γραμμής σας που αφορά το dslphone, για το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!  Φορτώνοντας το template πειραγμένο με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Δοκιμασμένο και πετυχημένο. Εάν το καταφέρετε, τότε με NETLIMITER περιορίζετε την ταχύτητα του downloading και uploading την στιγμή που χρησιμοποιείτε το τηλέφωνο το οποίο όμως εξακολουθεί να χτυπά, να δέχεται και να πραγματοποιεί κλήσεις ακόμη και εάν ξοδεύετε στο max όλο το bandwidth (και το κλειδωμένο) δίχως NETLIMITER με περιορισμένη φυσικά ποιότητα και απόκριση.
Πιθανόν εάν βρω χρόνο θα ανεβάσω το template εδώ προς δική σας χρήση.

7) Τέλος…δική μου προτροπή: Όσοι έχουν διαθεσιμότητα μέσω VIVODI (καθώς και άλλων αντιστοιχων παροχων) στην περιοχή τους και την επιλέξουν για FULL LLU, θα νιώσουν απερίγραπτα συναισθήματα μόλις απαγκιστρωθούν από τον ΟΤΕ..

Η αναμονή μεγάλη και ψυχοφθόρα..αλλά..Χ Α Λ Α Λ Ι !!


Λυπάμαι για το ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο post, ήθελα να είμαι σαφής.

----------


## SfH

Αν σου εχουν ηδη φτιαξει τη συνδεση (συνηθως το κανουν 1-2 μερες μετα την ενεργοποιηση max) στειλε ενα email στο dsl-services@vivodi.gr με τα στοιχεια σου και εικονα της ταυτοτητας σου. Περιμενε 5 λεπτα, παρε τους τηλεφωνο και ζητα τα στοιχεια της συνδεσης σου επιτοπου (μην περιμενεις να απαντησουν στο email, μπορει να παρει και...βδομαδες). Οταν σου πουν περι φαξ/επικοινωνια αργοτερα/κτλ, αναφερε τους το email και λογικα αφου το επιβεβαιωσουν  θα στα πουν απο το τηλεφωνο.

Λιγο περιπλοκο και η αναμονη συνηθως ειναι μεγαλη...αλλα ετσι καταφερα να τα παρω εγω την ιδια μερα που τα ηθελα.

----------


## lewton

> Τι έχουν πάθει όλοι οι τεχνικοί? που εξαφανήστικαν? Εγώ περιμένω μέχρι την Παρασκευή. Αν δεν έρθει τεχνικός θα ακυρώσω την όλη διαδικασία


Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις ότι και ο sdn εκεί;

----------


## Hwoarang

> Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις ότι και ο sdn εκεί;


Γιατι θα χαλάσω πολλά τηλεφωνα στην πολυκατοικία μέχρι να βρώ το ζεύγος. Απο αύριο θα τους τα πρήξω πάλι. Δεν με απασχολεί και πολύ να το ακυρωσω. Μια χαρά πάω και με τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## lewton

Ότι είναι συνδεδεμένο μην το πειράξεις.
Μόνο ότι περρισεύει.
Πάρε και το router κάτω για να δεις που συγχρονίζει.

----------


## Hwoarang

Αστο φίλε μου. Ο κατανεμητής κάτω είναι απο τον B παγκόσμιο. Και αντε και βρίσκω το καλώδιο της Βιβόντι. Για να βρω το καλώδιο του διαμερίσματος μου που πάει στον κατανεμητή πρέπει να περάσω απο ένα μαντείο πρώτα :Evil:  

Σου είπα δεν με νοιάζει και να ακυρώσω την βίβοντι. Μια χαρά ειμαι και τώρα. Δεν βιάζομαι

----------


## piraulaki

Σήμερα 19/06 επικοινώνησε ο τεχνικός μαζί μου, μου έδωσε τηλεφωνικά τους κωδικούς και μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα περάσει για να τσεκάρει την σύνδεση μου.
 Οι κωδικοί όμως δεν δουλεύουν! Μετά από το σχετικό τηλέφωνο στη VIVODI μου είπαν πως ναι μεν βγήκαν αλλά δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί !
 Τότε γιατί μου τους έδωσε ο τεχνικός, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Έλεος.
 Πιθανών αύριο να είναι οκ..η μήπως όχι ?

----------


## piraulaki

Συνοψίζω..

1) Στις 15/05 έκανα αίτηση (Θεσσαλονίκη) για αορίστου (διαθέτω και εξοπλισμό) FULL LLU (δίχως DSLPHONE) 1024/256 στη VIVODI.

2) Στις 18/05 η VIVODI έστειλε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ.

3) Στις 29/05 ο ΟΤΕ ξεχώρισε το ζεύγος στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.

4) Στις 02/06 το modem συνδέθηκε με το ζεύγος – με τη γραμμή κάτω στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας (με δική μου πρωτοβουλία) δίχως να μπορεί να κάνει link.

5) Στις 05/06 ο ΟΤΕ ενημέρωσε – παρέδωσε τη γραμμή στη VIVODI.

6) Στις 08/06 το modem κάνει link στα 1024/256.

7) Στις 09/06 μπαίνω στο internet (παράνομα-βιαστικά ίσως?) με DEMO της HOL.

8) Στις 13/06 μπαίνω στο internet με DEMO της VIVODI.

9) Στις 19/06 μου δίνουν τηλεφωνικά τους κωδικούς αλλά δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένοι.

10) Στις 20/06 ενεργοποιούνται, συνδέομαι και όλα είναι μια χαρά. 

Ένας μήνας.

ΤΕΛΟΣ.-

 :Clap:

----------


## pstr

Συνολικά 1 μήνας και 9 μέρες (DSL Cube 512, Shared LLU, Κυψέλη).

10-5: Αγορά DSL Cube και αποστολή χαρτιών στη Vivodi
16-5: Αποστολή από Vivodi στον ΟΤΕ
9-6: Μεικτονόμηση από Vivodi, παραλαβή κωδικών (αλλά η γραμμή δεν έπαιζε, το DSL Link αναβόσβηνε)
14-6: Αναφορά καλωδιακής βλάβης από τη Vivodi στον ΟΤΕ
19-6: Αποκατάσταση βλάβης από ΟΤΕ και όλα OK.

Ευτυχώς που διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα από τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί φοβόμουνα μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας (παλιά κατασκευή...)

----------


## misfits7

> Γεια χαρα σε ολους μετα απο απουσια αρκετων μηνων.
> Αφου εφαγα τον καρκινο της Πατρας με το καταραμενο DSLAM Κωνσταντινουπολεως(ακομα σερνεται απ'οτι διαβαζω),ανεβηκα πια μονιμα Αθηνα λογω καινουργιας δουλειας.
> Ειπα να βαλω DSL και αγορασα το Cube απο Vivodi στα 512.
> Η αιτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ εφτασε στισ 09/05,ακομα βεβαια τιποτα.
> Περιοχη Θησειο, DSLAM κεραμεικου,PSTN(3414χχχ).
> Πηρα τηλεφωνο τον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν no ports mister for PSTN available.... μονο ISDN εχουμε.Απλα περιμενε....
> Αυτα
> Για οτι νεοτερο θα επανελθω.
> 
> ...


Λοιπον απο σημερα(20/06) ειμαι με DSL,DSLAM κεραμεικου.
Απο ταχυτητες μια χαρα,απο ftp.ntua.gr 54Κ σταθερα.
Καλη υπομονη σ'αυτους που περιμενουν ακομα

Τα με-λε!!!

----------


## ice22man

εμενα εχει ενεργοποιηθει το αδσλ αλλα το αδσλ φον ακομα σημερα μιλαγα με βιβο καμια ωρα αλλα κατι επεζε με τη γραμμη λεει και δεν ειχα σημα, το γ@@με στις ρυθμισεις αλλα τιποτα

παλι καλα που τους εβαλα και με πηρανε αυτοι τηλεφωνο, μη χρεωνομαι για τις μαλακιες τους

----------


## Blueyed

Τώρα εγώ τι να πώ.....Αμπελόκηποι.....Αίτηση έστειλα στις 3 Μαίου, 8 Μαίου έφυγε για οτε, από τότε καμμια 10ρια τηλέφωνα, αλλά τπτ....

Εν τω μεταξύ δεν ξέρω αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί καν η γραμμή γιατί το router το χω δώσει και νοίκιασα απ'αυτούς τώρα....

Να δείτε που δεν έχει έρθει καν οτετζής.....!!! :Evil:  

Anywayzzz....Δε βιαζόμουνα και πολύ, εκτός Αθηνών ήμουνα, αλλά είμαι δω 4 μέρες τώρα και άρχισαν ήδη να σπάνε τα νεύρα μου με το netcafe...
 :Sorry:  ....Γιατί τέτοιο έλεος ρε γμτ....έχει περισσότερο κόσμο λόγω καλοκαιριού?? :No no:  

Να δούμε πότε....

----------


## Amon-Ra

Εγω εχω κανει αιτηση απο τα τελη απριλιου και ακομα περιμενω...στο μηνα απανω ηρθε ο τεχνικος της βιβοντι αλλα ειχε προβλημα στα 2.425 μετρα...περιμενα 2 βδομαδες! ξαναρθε χθες ο τεχνικος και ειχε προβλημα στα 2.800 μετρα... τι να πω.... :Sorry:

----------


## viper151

Aν δεν το ψάξετε όντως θα έχετε πρόβλημα..και εμένα μου έλεγααν οτι έφυγε απο βιβο, και ο οτε έλεγε οτι δεν είχε πάει 10 μέρες μετα, τέλος πηρα την βιβο και μού παν οτι  έφυγε εκείνη τη μέρα.

----------


## sdn

> Εγω εχω κανει αιτηση απο τα τελη απριλιου και ακομα περιμενω...στο μηνα απανω ηρθε ο τεχνικος της βιβοντι αλλα ειχε προβλημα στα 2.425 μετρα...περιμενα 2 βδομαδες! ξαναρθε χθες ο τεχνικος και ειχε προβλημα στα 2.800 μετρα... τι να πω....


  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Άλλος ένας ΑΙΧMΑΛΟΤΟΣ. Τι να σου πω φίλε μου κουράγιο....  :Sad:

----------


## Amon-Ra

Μπορω να το κυνηγησω το θεμα περισσοτερο εκτος απο το να παιρνω τηλεφωνο τη βιβοντι καθε 3-4 εργασιμες? (μεσο του οτε ισως)
Παλι καλα που εχω dsl 384 απο ΟΤΕ και παλευεται η κατασταση...

----------


## viper151

εσυ συγκεκριμενα εκτος απο το να στειλεις φαξ στην βιβοντι να κανεις παραπονα γιατι περιμενεις τοσο καιρο ενα συνεργειο να σου φτιαξουν τη γραμμη οχι.αλλα στειλε το φαξ θα βοηθησει..αλλοι πουθ περιμενουν ενεργοποιηση απο τον οτε μπορουν..

----------


## KotZer

> *"Μύνημα 19/5/06"*
> Κατάθεση δικαιολογητικων για πακέτο ΔΙΟΔΟΣ: 10/4
> Αποστολή δικαιολογητικών στον ΟΤΕ : 13/4
> 
> Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν οτι ο ΟΤΕ ακύρωσε την αίτηση μου γιατί είχε λάθος διεύθυνση, αλλά δε φταίω εγω και ότι είναι λάθος του ΟΤΕ και τα ξαναστέλνουν. 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το σπίτι μου είναι σε γωνία και υπάρχει κάποιο μπέρδεμα αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να το πάρουν χαμπάρι αυτό μετά απο ένα μήνα? Επίσης δε καταλαβαίνω που κολλάει ο ΟΤΕ αφού του στέλνουμε και αντίγραφο λογαριασμού του και τόσες υπευθυνες δηλώσεις και αίτησεις ότι αυτή είναι η κατοικία που αναφέρεται στην αίτηση...
> 
> Τι να πω.. Τους έβαλα τις φωνές ότι δεν προστατεύουν τους πελάτες τους και δεν είναι δυνατόν να αφήνουν τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει ότι θέλει χωρίς να τους ενημερώνει (όπως λένε) καθόλου.. Ευτύχως μου είπε πως όταν τα ξαναστέλνουν για δεύετερη φορά συνήθως έχουν απάντηση σε μιάμιση βδομάδα... Έχε χάρη που καρασυμφέρει το πακέτο αλλίως δε θα μπαινα στο κόπο ...


Τη προηγούμενη βδομάδα μετά απο 2 μήνες παραδώθηκε η γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ και με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι θα βάλει την γραμμή μου στα "επείγοντα" και θα γίνει η μεικτονόμηση μέσα σε αυτη τη βδομάδα. 

Παίρνω σήμερα τηλέφωνο και η υπάλληλος μου λέει πως δεν έχει κανονιστεί κάποιο ραντεβού και θα στείλει αυτή ενημέρωση για να την δουν οι τεχνικοί. Όταν της είπα ότι αυτή ακριβώς τη συζήτηση είχα πριν μία βδομάδα, μου είπε πως η άλλη υπάλληλος μάλλον έκανε λάθος και δεν έιχε στείλει τπτ. Τουλάχιστον ήταν ειλικρινής, όταν την ρώτησα πόσο υπολογίζει πως θα πάρει και μου πε με λίγα λόγια πως δε θέλει να μου δίνει ψεύτικες ελπίδες... Και κάθομαι έγω τώρα μετά απο σχεδον 2μιση μήνες και περιμένω σαν τον _V for Viβοδι_ να βρεθεί άκρη___.

_Λέτε αν το πιέσω τουλάχιστον να μου δώσουν τπτ για αντάλαγμα (π.χ. δωρεάν αναβάθμιση) ? Έχω χρεωθεί του κόσμου τα λεφτά τοσο καιρό με την dial-up

----------


## Sam_GR

> Μπορω να το κυνηγησω το θεμα περισσοτερο εκτος απο το να παιρνω τηλεφωνο τη βιβοντι καθε 3-4 εργασιμες? (μεσο του οτε ισως)
> Παλι καλα που εχω dsl 384 απο ΟΤΕ και παλευεται η κατασταση...


Έχεις ήδη adsl απο ΟΤΕ;Αν ναι το ξέρεις ότι πρέπει να κάνεις διακοπή για να βάλεις κάποια άλλη όπως vivodi;

----------


## aroutis

> Έχεις ήδη adsl απο ΟΤΕ;Αν ναι το ξέρεις ότι πρέπει να κάνεις διακοπή για να βάλεις κάποια άλλη όπως vivodi;


Εκτός φυσικά αν φέρνει ΝΕΑ γραμμή ;

----------


## chfloudas

Αδράνεια μεγάλη εμφανίζει η Vivodi τελικά. Χρονικό:

15.4 αγορά DSL Cube 512 και ερώτηση σε Vivo σε ποιό όνομα να είναι η αίτηση (η γραμμή είναι στο όνομα της μητέρας μου). Απάντηση: «στο δικό σας κύριε» (προφανώς δεν ακούσανε με προσοχή το ερώτημά μου).
17.4 speedex για Vivodi
18.4 ενημέρωση από Vivodi πως πρέπει να ξαναγίνει η αίτηση στο όνομα της μητέρας μου
19.4 ξανά speedex για Vivodi
27.4 αποστολή σε ΟΤΕ

 Έκτοτε: ουδέν από ΟΤΕ, αλλά ουδέν και από Vivodi. Επανειλημμένα τηλεφωνήματα στο helpdesk και διαβήματα στον ΟΤΕ χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Θύρες υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν (κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων), τεχνικό πρόβλημα δεν υπήρχε (εμφανίστηκε τώρα, ξηλώθηκε η γραμμή της πολυκατοικίας από εργα σε παρακείμενη οικοδομή, η βλάβη θα αποκατασταθεί στις 23.6). Ρωτάω συνεχώς αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι και λαμβάνω αρνητική απάντηση. Πώς προστατεύει η Vivodi τους πελάτες της από τον «κακό» ΟΤΕ; Έχω πληρώσει εδώ και 2 μήνες και στερούμαι βασικού εργαλείου για τη δουλειά μου..
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...

----------


## Valandil

Μιλαμε και για ΑΡΥΣ ή μονο για Shared/Full LLU?

----------


## lewton

> Αδράνεια μεγάλη εμφανίζει η Vivodi τελικά. Χρονικό:
> 
> 15.4 αγορά DSL Cube 512 και ερώτηση σε Vivo σε ποιό όνομα να είναι η αίτηση (η γραμμή είναι στο όνομα της μητέρας μου). Απάντηση: «στο δικό σας κύριε» (προφανώς δεν ακούσανε με προσοχή το ερώτημά μου).
> 17.4 speedex για Vivodi
> 18.4 ενημέρωση από Vivodi πως πρέπει να ξαναγίνει η αίτηση στο όνομα της μητέρας μου
> 19.4 ξανά speedex για Vivodi
> 27.4 αποστολή σε ΟΤΕ
> 
>  Έκτοτε: ουδέν από ΟΤΕ, αλλά ουδέν και από Vivodi. Επανειλημμένα τηλεφωνήματα στο helpdesk και διαβήματα στον ΟΤΕ χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Θύρες υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν (κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων), τεχνικό πρόβλημα δεν υπήρχε (εμφανίστηκε τώρα, ξηλώθηκε η γραμμή της πολυκατοικίας από εργα σε παρακείμενη οικοδομή, η βλάβη θα αποκατασταθεί στις 23.6). Ρωτάω συνεχώς αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι και λαμβάνω αρνητική απάντηση. Πώς προστατεύει η Vivodi τους πελάτες της από τον «κακό» ΟΤΕ; Έχω πληρώσει εδώ και 2 μήνες και στερούμαι βασικού εργαλείου για τη δουλειά μου..
> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...


Η αίτηση μπορεί να γίνει στο όνομά σου.
Η εξουσιοδότηση *πρέπει* να γίνει στο όνομα του κατόχου της γραμμής.

----------


## Amon-Ra

FULL LLU θα κοψω τον ΟΤΕ μολις μου εγκαταστησουν επιτυχως τι βιβοντι....

----------


## jimsliakas

Στο χωριό μου έχει 2 εβδομάδες που βαλανε dslam.Η ενεργοποίηση,αν πας από ΟΤΕ,γίνετε την ίδια μέρα(conex , ondslkit) . Εγώ που πήρα Jetpack 384 από Altec, είχα DSL σε 4 μερούλες...!

----------


## Blueyed

> Στο χωριό μου έχει 2 εβδομάδες που βαλανε dslam.


Ποιό είναι το χωριό σου για να χουμε καλό ρώτημα, αφού εδώ δεν βάζουνε στις πόλεις!!!!!!!!

 :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:  

Περιέργεια

----------


## mafiaboy

τελικα εχει και τα καλα του το να μενεις σε χωριο!!ακομα και στο ντι εσ ελ!!!

----------


## aroutis

> Περιοχή: Σερρες


Τωρα το οτι το χωριό ειναι στη περιοχη των σερρών γιατι με κάνει να σκέφτομαι διάφορα;  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Τωρα το οτι το χωριό ειναι στη περιοχη των σερρών γιατι με κάνει να σκέφτομαι διάφορα;


Αντίστοιχα με το ότι η Ραφήνα είναι στις περιοχές που αναβαθμίζονται άμεσα;  :Whistle:

----------


## jimsliakas

> Ποιό είναι το χωριό σου για να χουμε καλό ρώτημα, αφού εδώ δεν βάζουνε στις πόλεις!!!!!!!!
> 
>    
> 
> Περιέργεια


ΒΑΜΒΑΚΟΦΥΤΟ!
έχει 1200 κατοίκους αλλά το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ του χωριού,καλύπτει και άλλα 2 γειτονικά χωριά(συνολικά δηλαδή 2500 κατοίκους..κ πολλά λέω..)
Βάλαν Mini-dslam(alcatel) 24+24 ports...

Είμαστε  ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΑΚΙΔΕΣ τι να κάνουμε  :Razz:  :Razz:   !

----------


## jimsliakas

btw δε πρόσεξα ότι το τόπικ αναφερόταν στη vivodi!.... για οτε απάντησα..

----------


## sdn

> btw δε πρόσεξα ότι το τόπικ αναφερόταν στη vivodi!.... για οτε απάντησα..


  Ήμουν σίγουρος  :Smile:  Αυτά μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να τα κάνει. Να σκεφτόμαστε μερικά πράγματα πριν φωνάζουμε.  :Smile:

----------


## PGouv

Exω αρχίσει να ανησυχώ...Δεν έχω δει εδώ και μέρες σε αυτό το ποστ κανέναν να λέει πως ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμή του...Και εγώ ακόμη περιμένω πΟΤΕ πότε θα αξιωθεί να μου ενεργοποιήσει την ADSL.
Έλεος...λες και ζητήσαμε καμια μισθωμένη και κανα multilink.
Τοσο δύσκολο είναι επιτέλους ;Και να πεις οτι δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες θα έλεγα οκ.
Αντε μη πω τίποτα και για τον ΟΤΕ που διαφημίζει ολο την DSL και  οταν αγοράσεις πρέπει να περιμένεις κανα χρόνο για να τη βάλεις...
Θα μου πείτε οτι ίσως ζητάω πολλά αλλά χρειάζομαι DSL για τη δουλειά μου και όχι για να κατεβάζω torrents και mp3.
Ο άλλος περιμένει 3 μήνες,άλλος 2 ...τι να πεις....
Αλλοι θα μου πεις δεν έχουν να φάνε ,με το ζόρι τα βγάζουν πέρα ,τη DSL θα σκεφτούν τι γκρινιάζεις λοιπόν;

----------


## hel

Νομίζω ότι σε λίγο σπάω το ρεκόρ αναμονής για βιβόντι ADSL!
-Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ από την βιβόντι στις 10/4/2006 για σύνδεση 512K shared LLU μέσω ΔΙΟΔΟΣ, κόμβος Αλεξάνδρας (υπάρχουν ports)
-Μεσολαβούν δεκάδες τηλεφωνήματα και καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ αφού περάσουνε οι 30 εργάσιμες μέρες.
-Η βιβόντι λέει ότι της παρέδωσε τη γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ τη Δευτέρα 12/6/2006
-Με παίρνουνε τηλέφωνο από βιβόντι για ενεργοποίηση πρόσβασης την Τρίτη 20/6/2006
-Μου στέλνουν μόντεμ-ρούτερ και κωδικούς την Παρασκευή 23/6/2006
Τοποθετώ το μόντεμ κανονικά και δεν ανάβει καν το λαμπάκι DSL. Παίρνω τη βιβόντι και απαιτώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον προιστάμενο, που όμως λέιπει όπως συνήθως. Οι υπάλληλοι που μίλησα αφήνουν να εννοηθεί ότι δεν έχει γίνει καν ενεργοποίηση πρόσβασης ADSL.
-Το λαμπάκι επιτέλους άναψε σήμερα Δευτέρα 26/6/2006, αλλά μάταια βάζω τους κωδικούς γιατί δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα στο Ιντερνετ. 
Παίρνω τη βιβόντι και μου λένε ότι δεν ξέρουν τι έχει γίνει και ότι θα μεταφέρουν το πρόβλημά μου στους τεχνικούς τους.
Και γεννάται το ερώτημα: Μήπως έχουν κάνει μετάθεση στη βιβόντι υπαλλήλους από το Δημόσιο ειδικά εκπαιδευμένους στο να είναι αργόσχολοι ή εξηγείται αλλιώς η ανοργανωσιά τους;
Δεν είναι υπερβολικό να περιμένεις στο κέντρο της Αθήνας το 2006 για μία σύνδεση ADSL 3 μήνες;

----------


## Billmatch

Φίλε μου που θες να μου κλέψεις το ρεκόρ μου... :Razz:  
Απο 15/3 περιμένω,ακόμα όχι λαμπάκια κλπ αλλά ούτε τηλεφώνημα δεν έχω λάβει(ενώ έχω κάνει χιλιάδες)και μάλιστα έχω προπληρώσει!!! :Thumb down:   :RTFM:

----------


## sdn

Αυτά να τα βλέπουν μερικοί...
 Εκτός και αν ανήκεις και εσύ στους σκοταδιστές που βλέπουν το ποτήρι πάντα μισοάδειο (ή τα φωτάκια μισοσβησμένα).  
 Τι να σου πω φίλε μου κουράγιο. Αν και μπορείς (θεωρητικά) να διακόψεις την διαδικασία και να απαιτήσεις τα χρήματα που έδωσες

----------


## sdn

> Στο χωριό μου έχει 2 εβδομάδες που βαλανε dslam.Η ενεργοποίηση,αν πας από ΟΤΕ,γίνετε την ίδια μέρα(conex , ondslkit) . Εγώ που πήρα Jetpack 384 από Altec, είχα DSL σε 4 μερούλες...!


  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Μπράβo αλλά είσαι τελείως off topic

----------


## PGouv

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου.
26/6/2006 μετά απο 10 μέρες ημερολογιακές.
Έβαλα ντέμο της ΗΟL και πιάνω ταχύτητες 446Κbps... 55,75..
Πως φαίνεται;Οταν βάλω τους κωδικούς της βιβόντι θα είναι τα ίδια;

----------


## drain

> Δυστυχώς το 1ο μουπόστ, είναι ένα γκρινιάρικο πόστ..
> Αγόρασα τον κύβο της βίβο, και έστειλα τα χαρτιά. (φυσικά το fax, είναι άγνωστη - εξωγήινη τεχνολογία για την εταιρεία internet vivodi)
> Η βιβόντι εστειλε στον ΠΟΤΕ την αίτηση στις 9-Μάη και ακόμη να ενεργοποιηθει.. (δηλ έως σήμερα 12- Ιουνίου)
> Και όλα αυτα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.
> Έλεος..... 
> Είναι κατι συνηθισμένο να περιμένεις 40μέρες ? ( και 40νύχτες )
> Ούτε η Παπαρίζου η ίδια να μου το έφερνε.





Οφείλω ένα πολύ μεγάλο συγνώμη στην VIVODI, για τα δύο προηγούμενα post που ανέβασα.

Το πρόβλημα οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στον παλιό μου internet provider 
TELEDOME. (Είχα ένα άθλιο ACTIV8 για 10 μήνες)

Λυπάμαι που δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο, αλλά παραπλανήθηκα από την TELEDOME. 

Sorry VIVO …  :Whistle:

----------


## Billmatch

> Αυτά να τα βλέπουν μερικοί...
>  Εκτός και αν ανήκεις και εσύ στους σκοταδιστές που βλέπουν το ποτήρι πάντα μισοάδειο (ή τα φωτάκια μισοσβησμένα).  
>  Τι να σου πω φίλε μου κουράγιο. Αν και μπορείς (θεωρητικά) να διακόψεις την διαδικασία και να απαιτήσεις τα χρήματα που έδωσες


[παίρνοντας την φωνή του κυρίου απο το άβαταρ μου]

*Smithers, have the Vivodi Inc. terminated!!!* :Razz:  

Αχ,τι να κάνω ο άμοιρος,το έχω ρίξει στο δούλεμα για να μην τσαντίζομαι...

----------


## aroutis

> Φίλε μου που θες να μου κλέψεις το ρεκόρ μου... 
> Απο 15/3 περιμένω,ακόμα όχι λαμπάκια κλπ αλλά ούτε τηλεφώνημα δεν έχω λάβει(ενώ έχω κάνει χιλιάδες)και μάλιστα έχω προπληρώσει!!!


Εχεις κανει κάποια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ;

----------


## Billmatch

Ναι...και στο ΙνΚα

----------


## Billmatch

Παιδια,είναι για πολλά χαστούκια οι άνθρωποι.Μου είπαν πως η αίτηση μου εστάλη στον πΟΤΕ 20 Ιουνίου!Τα έχω πάρει στο κρανίο.Είναι η τρίτη αίτηση που στέλνω,και ενώ την έχω στείλει στις 20 Μαίου,αυτοί μου λένε πως την έστειλαν 20 Ιουνίου,ρίχνοντας,ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ,το φταίξιμο στον ΟΤΕ!
Δηλαδή όπως καταλαβαίνετε άλλος ένας μήνας αναμονή,το σύνολο ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ!!!

Το έχω πεί τόσες φορές στο παρόν τόπικ,που κοντευει να γίνει σπάμ,αλλα ΜΑΚΡΥΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ Edit: [ xxxx ]ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ.Εγώ δυστυχώς έχω παγιδευτεί στα δίχτυα τους καθώς έχω χάσει την απόδειξη αγοράς του καταραμμένου κύβου,αλλά ας σώσουμε την νέα γενιά τουλάχιστον.
 :Evil:   :Thumb down:   :Sorry:   :RTFM:   :Mad:   :Badmood:   :Protest:   :Censored:   :Strife:   :Tease:

----------


## mckats

15/5 Αποστολη αιτησης στη Vivodi.
30/5  πηρα τηλεφωνο την βιβο για να δω τι γινεται με την αιτηση και μου ειπαν οτι τα χαρτια απεσταλησαν στον ΟΤΕ στις 26/5.
Σημερα 28/6 πηρα τηλεφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και μου λενε οτι δεν εχουν παρει την αιτηση μου. Παιρνω καπακι την vivodi και μου λενε οτι εχουνε απεσταλει(και περιμενουν ενεργοποιηση) αλλα ο ΟΤΕ δεν γινετε να γνωριζει τπτ γιατι η αιτηση εγινε μεσω Vivodi?!?!?(ok...) Τους την λεω,ευγενικοτατα οπως παντα,και κλεινω.
Μετα απο 15' κτυπαει το κινητο και ηταν ενας τεχνικος της vivodi και μου λεει οτι εχει ηδη γινει ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης μου και οτι με βλεπει κανονικα ενωμενο(τους κωδικους εγω δεν τους ειχα παρει και παραξενευτηκε και ετσι μου τους εδωσε εκεινη την ωρα).Μετα απο κανενα μισαωρο συνομιλιας(χωρις να αναψει το λαμπακι στο modem) δεν καταφερε να καταλαβει τι γινεται και μου ειπε οτι θα ξαναπαρει...
Απο οργανωση πανε αριστα! Ποτε προλαβαν να με ενωσουν μεσα σε κατι λεπτα αφου τους παραπονεθηκα ακομη δεν καταλαβα. Η συνεχεια μολις εχω νεοτερα...

----------


## Billmatch

Kαταγγελία προς Vivodi Telecommunications AE.

Ονομα λογαριασμού:****
Τηλέφωνο λογαριασμού:****

Κύριε - Κυρία υπεύθυνε την εταιρίας.
Εδώ και 4 μήνες έχω αγοράσει το πακέτο DSLcube της εταιρίας σας στην τιμή των 119ευρώ.Απέστειλα στα μέσα Μαρτίου την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης για γραμμή 512/128.(5μηνη σύνδεση).Επειτα από δύο ακυρώσεις λόγω φορητότητας(ενώ σας είχα αναφέρει ότι έχω όντως φορητότητα και μάλισταείχα επισημάνει την εκριβή τοποθεσία του τηλεφωνικού κόμβου μου),ξαναέστειλα την αίτηση με την βοήθεια ενός υπαλλήλου σας στις 20 Μαίου.Πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο στο 13880 και επικοινώνησα με την αυτοαποκαλούμενη "υπεύθυνο" στην θέση 50 η οποία μου ανέφερε πως λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών του ΟΤΕ(αν με έχουν ενημερώσει καλά εγώ πελάτης της Vivodi ειμαι και όχι του ΟΤΕ) ότι η αίτηση εστάλει στις 20 Ιουνίου!Δηλαδή με καθυστέρηση ενός μήνα!Επειδή νιώθω σαν καταναλωτής εγκλωβισμένος (αφού έχω ήδη προπληρώσει για την υπηρεσία),εξαπατημένος (τηλεφωνικώς υπόσχεστε παραλαβή της υπηρεσίας σε διάστημα 20-25 εργάσιμων ημερών ενώ έχουμε διανύσει διάστημα 3 μηνών και από την ενημέρωση που έλαβα θα ταλαιπωρηθώ για ακόμα ένα μήνα),θέλω να σας δηλώσω το εξής:
Αν δεν έχω ενεργοποιημένη γραμμή ADSL Shared LLU μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας,την Δευτέρα 3/7/2006 θα καταθέσω μήνυση κατά της εταιρίας σας.Διότι δεν ξέρω αν σας έχουν ενημερώσει,αλλα πολλοί άνθρωποι χρειάζονται την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο για βιοποριστικούς σκοπούς και όχι για ψυχαγωγία.


Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

Γνωστοποίηση:Αντίγραφο αυτού του μηνύματος έχει απόσταλεί στις παρακάτω διευθύνσεις:
Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτών
Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων
ALPHA TV
Yπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών

----------


## zealavor

63 μέρες και περιμένω...

Οι άνθρωποι ή δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται ή μας κοροϊδεύουν...Μετά από 7 εβδομάδες και αλλεπάληλα τηλεφωνήματα τους παίρνω να ρωτήσω τί γίνετε και μου λένε:
- "Α, από χθες (Τετάρτη) είναι έτοιμο"
- Και γιατί δε μου το λέτε?
- Από βδομάδα (!!!) θα σας στείλουμε τους κωδικούς ταχυδρομικώς(!!!)
- Γιατί δε μου τους λέτε?
- Από το τηλέφωνο δε γίνεται, πρέπει να πιστοποιήσετε ότι είστε εσεις (λες και στο φάκελο είναι ασφαλείς)

Τεσπά, έστειλα φαξ με ταυτότητα και με πήραν να μου τους δώσουν ...και μου λένε ορίστε...κατά 90% δουλεύει(!!!!). Φυσικά δε δούλευε και το δήλωσαν σα βλάβη (γιατί δεν ήξερε τι να κάνει!!!)...μπας και πάει κάποιος να το φτιάξει(!!!). Ακόμα περιμένω. 

Γιατί δεν έβαλα ΟΤΕ???

----------


## aroutis

> Kαταγγελία προς Vivodi Telecommunications AE.
> 
> Ονομα λογαριασμού:****
> Τηλέφωνο λογαριασμού:****
> 
> Κύριε - Κυρία υπεύθυνε την εταιρίας.
> Εδώ και 4 μήνες έχω αγοράσει το πακέτο DSLcube της εταιρίας σας στην τιμή των 119ευρώ.Απέστειλα στα μέσα Μαρτίου την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης για γραμμή 512/128.(5μηνη σύνδεση).Επειτα από δύο ακυρώσεις λόγω φορητότητας(ενώ σας είχα αναφέρει ότι έχω όντως φορητότητα και μάλισταείχα επισημάνει την εκριβή τοποθεσία του τηλεφωνικού κόμβου μου),ξαναέστειλα την αίτηση με την βοήθεια ενός υπαλλήλου σας στις 20 Μαίου.Πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο στο 13880 και επικοινώνησα με την αυτοαποκαλούμενη "υπεύθυνο" στην θέση 50 η οποία μου ανέφερε πως λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών του ΟΤΕ(αν με έχουν ενημερώσει καλά εγώ πελάτης της Vivodi ειμαι και όχι του ΟΤΕ) ότι η αίτηση εστάλει στις 20 Ιουνίου!Δηλαδή με καθυστέρηση ενός μήνα!Επειδή νιώθω σαν καταναλωτής εγκλωβισμένος (αφού έχω ήδη προπληρώσει για την υπηρεσία),εξαπατημένος (τηλεφωνικώς υπόσχεστε παραλαβή της υπηρεσίας σε διάστημα 20-25 εργάσιμων ημερών ενώ έχουμε διανύσει διάστημα 3 μηνών και από την ενημέρωση που έλαβα θα ταλαιπωρηθώ για ακόμα ένα μήνα),θέλω να σας δηλώσω το εξής:
> Αν δεν έχω ενεργοποιημένη γραμμή ADSL Shared LLU μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας,την Δευτέρα 3/7/2006 θα καταθέσω μήνυση κατά της εταιρίας σας.Διότι δεν ξέρω αν σας έχουν ενημερώσει,αλλα πολλοί άνθρωποι χρειάζονται την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο για βιοποριστικούς σκοπούς και όχι για ψυχαγωγία.
> 
> ...


Εκανες πολύ καλά, ελπίζω να σε καλύψουν και σήμερα αν ειναι δυνατόν...

----------


## Hwoarang

Μπήκα και εγω ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ στον κόσμο της Βιβόντι

----------


## 16v_gsi

Ενεργοποίηση DSL Cube σε 71 ώρες!!! (Κέντρο Σταυρούπολης - Θεσσαλονίκη)

26/6 (13:00) Αποστολη αίτησης στη Vivodi με ΕΛΤΑ (απλή αποστολή).
27/6 Ο Router δεν συγχρονίζετε
28/6 Ο Router δεν συγχρονίζετε
29/6 (12:00) Ο Router συγχρονίστηκε. Πήρα στην vivodi τηλέφωνο για να πάρω κωδικό πρόσβασης και δεν το πίστεψαν ότι πήρα γραμμή σε 3 μέρες. Μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει γύρω στις 20 εργάσιμες για την ενεργοποίηση. Για να πάρω κωδικό πρόσβασης πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να τους ενημερώσει για το ότι έχω πλέον γραμμή. Για να μην περιμένώ τώρα τον ΟΤΕ έβαλα μια netkey και είμαι online.

Μπράβω στην Vivodi για την γρήγορη αποστολή της αίτησης μου στον OTE.
Μπράβω στον ΟΤΕ για την γρήγορη ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής μου.

Κρίμα που δεν μου δίνει η Vivodi κωδικό πρόσβασης.
Κρίμα που μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ θα αργήσει να ενημερώσει την Vivodi.
Κρίμα που ΟΤΕ αντί να μου δώσει γραμμή 512/128 μου έδωσε μόνο 384/128.

----------


## lewton

> Ενεργοποίηση DSL Cube σε 71 ώρες!!! (Κέντρο Σταυρούπολης - Θεσσαλονίκη)
> 
> 26/6 (13:00) Αποστολη αίτησης στη Vivodi με ΕΛΤΑ (απλή αποστολή).
> 27/6 Ο Router δεν συγχρονίζετε
> 28/6 Ο Router δεν συγχρονίζετε
> 29/6 (12:00) Ο Router συγχρονίστηκε. Πήρα στην vivodi τηλέφωνο για να πάρω κωδικό πρόσβασης και δεν το πίστεψαν ότι πήρα γραμμή σε 3 μέρες. Μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει γύρω στις 20 εργάσιμες για την ενεργοποίηση. Για να πάρω κωδικό πρόσβασης πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να τους ενημερώσει για το ότι έχω πλέον γραμμή. Για να μην περιμένώ τώρα τον ΟΤΕ έβαλα μια netkey και είμαι online.
> 
> Μπράβω στην Vivodi για την γρήγορη αποστολή της αίτησης μου στον OTE.
> Μπράβω στον ΟΤΕ για την γρήγορη ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής μου.
> ...


Καταρχάς τον κωδικό μπορείς να τον πάρεις και τηλεφωνικά αν στείλεις ΦΑΞ.
Αφού όμως αγόρασες NetKey, σε συμφέρει να μην το κάνεις.  :Wink: 
Για τη γραμμή που είναι 384, ίσως μπορείς να επικονωνήσεις άμεσα με τον ΟΤΕ για να δεις τι έγινε.

----------


## Billmatch

> Ενεργοποίηση DSL Cube σε 71 ώρες!!! (Κέντρο Σταυρούπολης - Θεσσαλονίκη)
> 
> 26/6 (13:00) Αποστολη αίτησης στη Vivodi με ΕΛΤΑ (απλή αποστολή).
> 27/6 Ο Router δεν συγχρονίζετε
> 28/6 Ο Router δεν συγχρονίζετε
> 29/6 (12:00) Ο Router συγχρονίστηκε. Πήρα στην vivodi τηλέφωνο για να πάρω κωδικό πρόσβασης και δεν το πίστεψαν ότι πήρα γραμμή σε 3 μέρες. Μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει γύρω στις 20 εργάσιμες για την ενεργοποίηση. Για να πάρω κωδικό πρόσβασης πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να τους ενημερώσει για το ότι έχω πλέον γραμμή. Για να μην περιμένώ τώρα τον ΟΤΕ έβαλα μια netkey και είμαι online.
> 
> Μπράβω στην Vivodi για την γρήγορη αποστολή της αίτησης μου στον OTE.
> Μπράβω στον ΟΤΕ για την γρήγορη ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής μου.
> ...



Βασικά μάλλον αυτό που έγινε ήταν ότι υπήρχε ήδη καλώδιο της ίδιας σύνδεσης σε κάποιο γείτονά σου,και το μόνο που έκανε ο πΟΤΕ ήταν να το επεκτείνει μέχρι το σπίτι σου...

Οπότε μάλλον τον γείτονα πρέπει να ευχαριστήσεις... :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> Βασικά μάλλον αυτό που έγινε ήταν ότι υπήρχε ήδη καλώδιο της ίδιας σύνδεσης σε κάποιο γείτονά σου,και το μόνο που έκανε ο πΟΤΕ ήταν να το επεκτείνει μέχρι το σπίτι σου...
> 
> Οπότε μάλλον τον γείτονα πρέπει να ευχαριστήσεις...


Δε νομίζω ρε συ, αφού μιλάει για σύνδεση μέσω ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ.
Ο ΟΤΕ όντως τις έχει έτοιμες σε 4-5 μέρες αφού αποφασίσει να τις φτιάξει, απλά συνήθως χάνονται μέρες στην επικοινωνία (να φύγει από τη Βιβόντι στο Μαρούσι, από το Μαρούσι στον τοπικό ΟΤΕ, από τον τοπικό ΟΤΕ στο Μαρούσι και από το Μαρούσι στη Βιβόντι).

----------


## Billmatch

Το λέω αυτό γιατί αυτό είχε πεί ένας τεχνικός του οτέ σε έναν γνωστό μου που είχε ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα-δηλαδή ιντερνετ σε 5 μέρες.

----------


## PGouv

16/6/2006
Πήγα τα χαρτια στη Vivodi εγώ ο ίδιος
26/6/2006
Το μοντεμ συγχρονίζεται.
26/6/2006
Χρήση Demo
27/6/2006 
Αποστολή ταυτότητας με email.Λάθος στο κωδικό(απο τον υπάλληλο της βιβόντι)
Ξαναπήρα το βράδυ που καταφερα να πιάσω γραμμή και χωρις τπτ μου ειπαν ενα γραμμα που ήταν λάθος στον κωδικό.
29/9/2006
Mε πήρε τηλεφωνο ο κούριερ (και με ξύπνησε γμτ) τουλάχιστον 5 φορές για να παραλάβω το γράμμα.Ηταν οι κωδικοί της βιβόντι και τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## giannistrsl

έχω κάνει αίτηση (27/6) για το cube περιμένω.
Τα post για τις καθυστερήσεις της βιβοντι είναι απόλαυση.ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΙΛΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ PLASMA ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ MUDIAL ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΟΥ. (ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ )

----------


## id12586

Και όμως... 
DSL Cube 512 σε *9* εργάσιμες ήμουν online   :Wink:  

ΥΣ: Δεν είχα ενεργοποιήμενη ήδη ADSL γραμμή. 



_--μιλάμε για τον συγκεκριμένο μήνα--_

----------


## Billmatch

Παιδιά,επειδή όπως ξέρετε διανύω ήδη τον τέταρτο μήνα αναμονής με τα βόδια,γνωρίζει κανείς μήπως μπορώ να αποζημιωθώ με κάποιον τρόπο για την ανέχεια μου,πχ αν τους ζητήσω σαν αποζημίωση 3 μήνες επιπλέον συνδρομής;Όχι τπτ άλλο (μιας και οι τιμές πλέον είναι σχεδόν τσάμπα) αλλά έτσι,για το γαμώτο της ηθικής ικανοποίησης.

----------


## sdikr

Ναι φυσικά  μπορείς να ζήτησεις αποζημείωση  απο τον Κτηνοτρόφο  :Razz:

----------


## alexpeykh

> Και όμως... 
> DSL Cube 512 σε *9* εργάσιμες ήμουν online   
> 
> ΥΣ: Δεν είχα ενεργοποιήμενη ήδη ADSL γραμμή. 
> 
> 
> 
> _--μιλάμε για τον συγκεκριμένο μήνα--_


Σε ποια περιοχη αναφερεσαι ?Γιατι εγω εχω παραδωσει  την αιτηση στα γραφεια της vivodi στις 9/6 και για dsl στην πευκη μου ειπαν μετα τις 20/7 και βλεπουμε .
Ξερει κανεις αν μετα τον ενα μηνα αναμονης μπορω να ζητησω τα χρηματα που εδωσα για το cube πισω ?

----------


## spiritual_2x

Ηταν 27 του Απρίλη θυμάμαι....οταν εκανα την αιτηση μεσω του Πλαισιου.9/5 το ονομα μου πληκτρολογηθηκε κατόπιν παρακλήσεων και μπήκα και εγω στο CRM της Vivodi.ΝΑ ειναι καλα ο 
ακατανομαστος οργανισμος που ενω η αιτηση μου δώθηκε απο vivodi 12/5/2006 η γραμμη ενεργοποιηθηκε και παρελαβα εξοπλισμο 13/6/2006.Φυσικα η γραμμη δεν συγχρονιζε (θα ηταν θαυμα αν συνεβαινε το αντιθετο!!) και δωθηκε στο ακατονομαστο.23/6 και υστερα απο ενα γενικο πανικο και αναστατωση στο CRM (κανεις δεν ηξερε οτι τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας ηταν στον αερα,μα κανεις!!!).Σκεφτειτε πως με πηραν και μου ζητουσαν να κανω ρυθμισεις στο router αλλα για να γινει αυτο,θα επρεπε να κατεβασω PC στον κατανεμητη και να φτιαξω δικο μου καλώδιο να το συνδεσω!!!!!!!.
23/6 Το adsl λειτουργει και κατεβαζω σταθερα με 100kbps και πανω μιας και το DSLAM ειναι Siemens και υπερχρονιζει στον Καλλιθεα2.Σταθερη συνδεση 1.2Mbits!!!Η γραμμη κατεβαζει σαν τρελλη ειτε απο torrent ειτε οχι και δεν πεφτει κατω απο 100 με τιποτε.Μπραβο στη Vivodi για το δικτυο και το tripple play που ετοιμαζει.Μακαρι να μπορουσα να πω και για το CRM της το ιδιο αλλα οκ,τα παιδια θελουν λίγη προσπαθεια ακομα.Τραβανε ζορι και δεν φταινε παντα.

Οσες ταπες και να πεταξα,οσες ώρες και αν περιμενα τον Jack να ωριμασει,it was worth waiting.

----------


## id12586

> Σε ποια περιοχη αναφερεσαι ?Γιατι εγω εχω παραδωσει  την αιτηση στα γραφεια της vivodi στις 9/6 και για dsl στην πευκη μου ειπαν μετα τις 20/7 και βλεπουμε .
> Ξερει κανεις αν μετα τον ενα μηνα αναμονης μπορω να ζητησω τα χρηματα που εδωσα για το cube πισω ?




*DSLAM: ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ - IBAS48-3 - PSTN*

Βέβαια για να είμαι τελείως ειλικρινής χρειάστηκε να περιμένω και 2 ώρες στην αναμονή για να μου δώσουν τo pass. Τελικά απο τις 11 το πρωι το πήρα στις 9.00 το βράδυ, αφου ζήτησα τηλ. παραπόνων και τους απείλησα με μήνυση...
Α ρε vivodi αθάνατη  :Worthy:   :Thumb down:

----------


## Billmatch

Eπίσης στην vivodi είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ ΨΕΥΤΕΣ και υπεκφυγάδες.Μου είπανε οι τις vivodi ότι ο ΟΤΕ (πόσο εύκολη είναι η μετάβαση ευθυνών) φταίει για το νταβαντούρι που τραβάω,και ότι επειδή "είχε πρόβλημα ο ΟΤΕ με τις αιτήσεις και αναγκαστήκαμε να την ξαναστείλουμε 20 του μηνός που φτιάχτηκε το πρόβλημα".Αν ισχύει όμως αυτό,πως γίνεται στην προηγούμενη σελίδα να υπάρχει αυτό το πόστ;




> 16/6/2006
> Πήγα τα χαρτια στη Vivodi εγώ ο ίδιος
> 26/6/2006
> Το μοντεμ συγχρονίζεται.
> 26/6/2006
> Χρήση Demo
> 27/6/2006 
> Αποστολή ταυτότητας με email.Λάθος στο κωδικό(απο τον υπάλληλο της βιβόντι)
> Ξαναπήρα το βράδυ που καταφερα να πιάσω γραμμή και χωρις τπτ μου ειπαν ενα γραμμα που ήταν λάθος στον κωδικό.
> ...



Edit: [ Edit by sdikr,    ας αφήσουμε  τα ζωντανα  απ έξω ]

----------


## sdikr

> Ηταν 27 του Απρίλη θυμάμαι....οταν εκανα την αιτηση μεσω του Πλαισιου.9/5 το ονομα μου πληκτρολογηθηκε κατόπιν παρακλήσεων και μπήκα και εγω στο CRM της Vivodi.ΝΑ ειναι καλα ο 
> ακατανομαστος οργανισμος που ενω η αιτηση μου δώθηκε απο vivodi 12/5/2006 η γραμμη ενεργοποιηθηκε και παρελαβα εξοπλισμο 13/6/2006.Φυσικα η γραμμη δεν συγχρονιζε (θα ηταν θαυμα αν συνεβαινε το αντιθετο!!) και δωθηκε στο ακατονομαστο.23/6 και υστερα απο ενα γενικο πανικο και αναστατωση στο CRM (κανεις δεν ηξερε οτι τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας ηταν στον αερα,μα κανεις!!!).Σκεφτειτε πως με πηραν και μου ζητουσαν να κανω ρυθμισεις στο router αλλα για να γινει αυτο,θα επρεπε να κατεβασω PC στον κατανεμητη και να φτιαξω δικο μου καλώδιο να το συνδεσω!!!!!!!.
> 23/6 Το adsl λειτουργει και κατεβαζω σταθερα με 100kbps και πανω μιας και το DSLAM ειναι Siemens και υπερχρονιζει στον Καλλιθεα2.Σταθερη συνδεση 1.2Mbits!!!Η γραμμη κατεβαζει σαν τρελλη ειτε απο torrent ειτε οχι και δεν πεφτει κατω απο 100 με τιποτε.Μπραβο στη Vivodi για το δικτυο και το tripple play που ετοιμαζει.Μακαρι να μπορουσα να πω και για το CRM της το ιδιο αλλα οκ,τα παιδια θελουν λίγη προσπαθεια ακομα.Τραβανε ζορι και δεν φταινε παντα.
> 
> Οσες ταπες και να πεταξα,οσες ώρες και αν περιμενα τον Jack να ωριμασει,it was worth waiting.


Εγω δεν κατάλαβα ακόμα αν έχεις ΑΡΥΣ  ή shared/full  

Αν έχεις ΑΡΥΣ  το μπράβο πάει στον ΟΤΕ,  αν έχεις shared/llu  τότε καλύτερα να τα ριξεις στην  vivodi  για την μη υπάρξη συχρονισμου  καθώς και τον κατανεμητη

----------


## sdn

> *DSLAM: ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ - IBAS48-3 - PSTN*
> 
> Βέβαια για να είμαι τελείως ειλικρινής χρειάστηκε να περιμένω και 2 ώρες στην αναμονή για να μου δώσουν τo pass. Τελικά απο τις 11 το πρωι το πήρα στις 9.00 το βράδυ, αφου ζήτησα τηλ. παραπόνων και τους απείλησα με μήνυση...
> Α ρε vivodi αθάνατη


  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  2 ώρες???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Πέστα γιατί όταν έλεγα ότι περίμενα 1 ώρα με κατηγόρησαν για εμπαθή με την  εταιρεία  :Smile:

----------


## Billmatch

> [Edit:Edit by sdikr, ας αφήσουμε τα ζωντανα απ έξω]



Σωστά,τι φταίνε τα καημένα για να κάνουμε τέτοιες άδικες συγκρίσεις... :Evil:

----------


## vasoula78

λοιπον
στις 14/4 αγορασα το dsl cube
15/4 έστειλα την αιτηση
αν θυμάμαι καλα καπου στις 20-25/4 την έστειλαν στον ΟΤε (ήταν κ το Πάσχα...)
9/6 παραδόθηκε η γραμμή απο ΟΤΕ
21/6 έγινε η μικτονόμηση
υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα κ δεν συγχρονιζόταν η γραμμή μου
σύμφωνα με την επιστολή που μου στείλανε 29/6 ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου
η γραμμή μου ακόμα δεν συγχρονιζεται σταθερα
το λαμπάκι dsl lnk 1 στις 10 είναι πράσινο κ σταθερα αναμένο

μόλις ετοιμάσα μια ωραιοτατη επιστολή να τους στείλω γιατι η υπομονή μου εξαντλήθηκε με όλα αυτα που ακουσα απο τεχνικους κ εξυπηρετηση τους τελευταιους 3 μηνες χωρις φυσικα αποτέλεσμα

----------


## id12586

Μην μασάς!

Οι τύποι στο 13880 είναι απαράδεκτοι! 
Πήρα εκείνη την ημέρα συνολικά *15* (χωρίς υπερβολή) τηλέφωνα και περίμενα κάθε φορά πάνω απο 30min. 
Να φανταστείτε ζήτησα να μου δώσουν τηλ. παραπόνων/καταγγελειών και μου είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ωραία λέω πάμε για μηνυτηρια επιστολή.! :RTFM:  

Η συνέχεια λίγο πολύ γνωστή... Πήρα τα passwords σε 10 λεπτά.  :Cool:  
Για αυτό σε 3 μήνες, FORTHnet σου έρχομαι, ΜΟΝΟ και ΜΟΝΟ για το SERVICE που προσφέρει *και* όταν με το καλό περάσει και στην περιοχή μου γραμμή, τότε θα ξαναπάω για μια 2άρα σύνδεση symmetric που την θέλω για επαγγελματικούς λόγους.

Edit: Έχω και προεπιλογή φορέα στο τηλέφωνο και έχω βάλει vivodi. (μην μιλήσω για πόσες φορές έστειλα τα χαρτιά με την κούριερ γιατι θα βγω offtopic). Είπα λοιπόν μήπως έχω καμιά ιδιαίτερη μεταχείρηση σαν πελάτης και της σταθ. τηλεφωνίας αλλά που..?? :No no:

----------


## sdn

Id είσαι σίγουρος ότι θέλεις να πας στην forthnet??? από εκεί ήρθα!!! Οι πιθανότητες να έχεις voip είναι 50%. Θα σου πρότεινα να δεις τι γίνεται και με άλλες εταιρείες που δίνουν LLU !!! Άντε να ξυπνήσουν κάποια στιγμή μερικοί στην vivodi...

----------


## lewton

> Μην μασάς!
> 
> Οι τύποι στο 13880 είναι απαράδεκτοι! 
> Πήρα εκείνη την ημέρα συνολικά *15* (χωρίς υπερβολή) τηλέφωνα και περίμενα κάθε φορά πάνω απο 30min. 
> Να φανταστείτε ζήτησα να μου δώσουν τηλ. παραπόνων/καταγγελειών και μου είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα... Ωραία λέω πάμε για μηνυτηρια επιστολή.! 
> 
> Η συνέχεια λίγο πολύ γνωστή... Πήρα τα passwords σε 10 λεπτά.  
> Για αυτό σε 3 μήνες, FORTHnet σου έρχομαι, ΜΟΝΟ και ΜΟΝΟ για το SERVICE που προσφέρει *και* όταν με το καλό περάσει και στην περιοχή μου γραμμή, τότε θα ξαναπάω για μια 2άρα σύνδεση symmetric που την θέλω για επαγγελματικούς λόγους.
> 
> Edit: Έχω και προεπιλογή φορέα στο τηλέφωνο και έχω βάλει vivodi. (μην μιλήσω για πόσες φορές έστειλα τα χαρτιά με την κούριερ γιατι θα βγω offtopic). Είπα λοιπόν μήπως έχω καμιά ιδιαίτερη μεταχείρηση σαν πελάτης και της σταθ. τηλεφωνίας αλλά που..??


Επειδή η αναμονή ήταν πάνω από μισή ώρα έφταιγαν οι υπάλληλοι του 13880; Σιγά μη φταίνει και για τις καθυστερήσεις του ΟΤΕ και της εταιρίας...

Όσο για τη μήνυση που απείλησες, από τη στιγμή που η εταιρία είναι καλυμμένη νομικά, και μέσο στον Άρειο Πάγο να έχεις δε θα κερδίσεις τίποτα.

----------


## vasoula78

> Μην μασάς!
> 
> Οι τύποι στο 13880 είναι απαράδεκτοι! 
> Πήρα εκείνη την ημέρα συνολικά *15* (χωρίς υπερβολή) τηλέφωνα και περίμενα κάθε φορά πάνω απο 30min. 
> Να φανταστείτε ζήτησα να μου δώσουν τηλ. παραπόνων/καταγγελειών και μου είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα... Ωραία λέω πάμε για μηνυτηρια επιστολή.! 
> 
> Η συνέχεια λίγο πολύ γνωστή... Πήρα τα passwords σε 10 λεπτά.  
> Για αυτό σε 3 μήνες, FORTHnet σου έρχομαι, ΜΟΝΟ και ΜΟΝΟ για το SERVICE που προσφέρει *και* όταν με το καλό περάσει και στην περιοχή μου γραμμή, τότε θα ξαναπάω για μια 2άρα σύνδεση symmetric που την θέλω για επαγγελματικούς λόγους.
> 
> Edit: Έχω και προεπιλογή φορέα στο τηλέφωνο και έχω βάλει vivodi. (μην μιλήσω για πόσες φορές έστειλα τα χαρτιά με την κούριερ γιατι θα βγω offtopic). Είπα λοιπόν μήπως έχω καμιά ιδιαίτερη μεταχείρηση σαν πελάτης και της σταθ. τηλεφωνίας αλλά που..??


τους πηρα τηλ κ ζήτησα όνομα καποιου υπευθυνου γιατι βαρεθηκα να μιλάω με την θεση Νο 76,34,56 κλπ κλπ κ η απάντηση τους ήταν οτι δεν μπορουν να δωσουν ονομα

τους έστειλα mail οπου αναφερω ολα οσα εχω ακούσει τους 3 τελεύταιους μηνες..
τη Δευτέρα παιρνω τηλ κ θα τα ακουσουν κ απο εκει :RTFM:  

κωδικους έχω πριν καν ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμή αλλα τι να το κανω
πριν ειχα συνδεσει το ρουτερ μπας κ συγχρονιστει η γραμμη να σταθεροποιηθει
το αφησα 2 ωρες αλλα τπτ
δεν γινεται να φταιει παντα ο ΟΤΕ!!! :Worthy:  

το άσχημο ειναι οτι εχω δωσει τα χρήματα κ δεν ξερω αν μπορω να τα παρω πισω να παω τουλαχιστον σε αλλη εταιρεια

εξυπηρετηση απαραδεκτη
κ μενω αλεξανδρας που εχουν δικο τους κομβο

δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειται τι εχω ακουσει, ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να με πιανουν τα γελια στο τηλ κ ταυτοχρονα να τους κραζω

----------


## id12586

> Επειδή η αναμονή ήταν πάνω από μισή ώρα έφταιγαν οι υπάλληλοι του 13880; Σιγά μη φταίνει και για τις καθυστερήσεις του ΟΤΕ και της εταιρίας...
> 
> Όσο για τη μήνυση που απείλησες, από τη στιγμή που η εταιρία είναι καλυμμένη νομικά, και μέσο στον Άρειο Πάγο να έχεις δε θα κερδίσεις τίποτα.



Όχι, ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι δεν έφταιγαν οι υπάλληλοι!! Η εταιρία φταίει και ΕΜΕΙΣ οι διάφοροι πελάτες που δεν αντιδράμε σε αυτήν την άθλια αντιμετώπιση.
Εκεί, που φταίνε οι υπάλληλοι είναι 2 σημεία:

1.Μιλάω με την εκάστοτε τηλεφωνήτρια και αφού της λέω το πρόβλημα με συνδέει με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Εγώ λόγω ότι βιαζόμουν να κάνω την δουλειά μου, περιμένω καρτερικά στο ακουστικό μου. Έ όταν 5/15 φορές ακούω να χτυπάει η γραμμή και μετά να το σηκώνει κάποιος ΓΑΙΔΑΡΟΣ τεχνικός και να μου το κατεβάζει στη μάπα, τότε είναι για πολλές κλοτσίες!
2. Εκείνη την ημέρα, την πρώτη φορά που πήρα τηλέφωνο,πρωϊ, κατάφερα και με συνδέσαν με τους τεχνικούς εντός 20 (!) λεπτών. Συνεννοούμαι λοιπόν με τον τεχνικό ότι θα του ξαναστείλω το fax με  φωτο/φο του ΑΔΤ γιατι τα προήγουμενα 3 δεν τα είχαν πάρει. Του λέω ότι βιάζομαι για επαγγελματικούς λόγους και μου ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕ οτι θα τα με πάρει τηλέφωνο εντός 30'. Φαντάζεστε αν με πήρε ή όχι ποτε..


Το 2ο σημείο είναι αρκετό για να τους τραβήξω μήνυση για την ελλειπή εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, καθώς επίσης και για αθέτηση υπόσχεσης δικού της υπαλλήλου. Λόγω το ότι η συνομιλίες καταγράφονται, αποδείξεις σε δικαστήριο θα είχα αλλά το άν θα στοιχειωθετούνταν κατηγορία, δεν το ξέρω αλλα απο την αγανάκτιση μου ήμουν έτοιμος να το μάθω  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Όχι, ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι δεν έφταιγαν οι υπάλληλοι!! Η εταιρία φταίει και ΕΜΕΙΣ οι διάφοροι πελάτες που δεν αντιδράμε σε αυτήν την άθλια αντιμετώπιση.
> Εκεί, που φταίνε οι υπάλληλοι είναι 2 σημεία:
> 
> 1.Μιλάω με την εκάστοτε τηλεφωνήτρια και αφού της λέω το πρόβλημα με συνδέει με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Εγώ λόγω ότι βιαζόμουν να κάνω την δουλειά μου, περιμένω καρτερικά στο ακουστικό μου. Έ όταν 5/15 φορές ακούω να χτυπάει η γραμμή και μετά να το σηκώνει κάποιος ΓΑΙΔΑΡΟΣ τεχνικός και να μου το κατεβάζει στη μάπα, τότε είναι για πολλές κλοτσίες!
> 2. Εκείνη την ημέρα, την πρώτη φορά που πήρα τηλέφωνο,πρωϊ, κατάφερα και με συνδέσαν με τους τεχνικούς εντός 20 (!) λεπτών. Συνεννοούμαι λοιπόν με τον τεχνικό ότι θα του ξαναστείλω το fax με  φωτο/φο του ΑΔΤ γιατι τα προήγουμενα 3 δεν τα είχαν πάρει. Του λέω ότι βιάζομαι για επαγγελματικούς λόγους και μου ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕ οτι θα τα με πάρει τηλέφωνο εντός 30'. Φαντάζεστε αν με πήρε ή όχι ποτε..
> 
> 
> Το 2ο σημείο είναι αρκετό για να τους τραβήξω μήνυση για την ελλειπή εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, καθώς επίσης και για αθέτηση υπόσχεσης δικού της υπαλλήλου. Λόγω το ότι η συνομιλίες καταγράφονται, αποδείξεις σε δικαστήριο θα είχα αλλά το άν θα στοιχειωθετούνταν κατηγορία, δεν το ξέρω αλλα απο την αγανάκτιση μου ήμουν έτοιμος να το μάθω


Για το δεύτερο έχεις δίκιο φυσικά.
Και για το πρώτο αν όντως συνέβη να σου κλείσουν το ακουστικό.

Εγώ απλά να σου πω ότι μόλις μια φορά χρειάστηκα την τεχνική υποστήριξη στα 2,5 χρόνια που είμαι συνδρομητής, όταν χάθηκε ο κωδικός του DSLphone και δεν ήξερα ότι είναι το username μαζί με _v.
Τότε πήρα από το κινητό μου στην εξυπηρέτηση, ευτυχώς δεν είχε αναμονή, και ζήτησα από την υπάλληλο να με καλέσει τεχνικός *στο κινητό*. Μετά από 20 λεπτά με κάλεσε και το φτιάξαμε. Έχουν γράψει και αρκετοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα ότι τους κάλεσε τεχνικός στο κινητό για βοήθεια όταν χρειάστηκαν. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχω ακούσει να γίνεται από καμιά άλλη εταιρία (αν και οι άλλες δίνουν απλά γραμμή internet οπότε αν δε δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο δεν τους ενδιαφέρει).
Για αυτό νομίζω ότι η δεύτερη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις ήταν απλά ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό. Φαντάσου με τις αναμονές που βαράει η τεχνική υποστήριξη (στην εξυπηρέτηση ποτέ δεν περίμενα πάνω από 5λεπτο και συνήθως πιάνω γραμμή με τη μια, αλλά οι τεχνικοί πρέπει να έχουν μόνιμα μεγάλη αναμονή) πόσο ζαλισμένοι θα είναι οι τεχνικοί. Μπορώ να καταλάβω το ότι σε ξέχασε το παιδί (χωρίς να τον δικαιολογώ βέβαια).
Η λύση είναι απλή: να προσλάβουν κόσμο.

----------


## id12586

Ναι ναι σαφώς έχεις δίκιο και εγώ άλλωστε ήμουν απο αυτούς που έλεγαν πολύ καλά πράγματα για την vivodi.

Και επειδή ακριβώς την γουστάρω  :Razz:  αυτήν την εταιρία θέλω να γίνει ακόμα καλύτερη. Και είναι προφανές ότι θέλει πολύ δουλειά ακόμα στον τομέα του customers' service, εκεί κολλούσε αυτό που είπα για την forthnet...

----------


## lewton

> Ναι ναι σαφώς έχεις δίκιο και εγώ άλλωστε ήμουν απο αυτούς που έλεγαν πολύ καλά πράγματα για την vivodi.
> 
> Και επειδή ακριβώς την γουστάρω  αυτήν την εταιρία θέλω να γίνει ακόμα καλύτερη. Και είναι προφανές ότι θέλει πολύ δουλειά ακόμα στον τομέα του customers' service, εκεί κολλούσε αυτό που είπα για την forthnet...


Αυτο θα λυθεί με συνεχή παράπονα εκ μέρους των πελατών.  :Wink: 
Όποτε έχεις ΦΑΞ έυκαιρο μπορείς να στείλεις ένα όπου θα περιγράφεις την ταλαιπωρία σου.

Πάντως και μόνο το γεγονός ότι πλέον η αίτηση συνδρομης γράφει "δώστε μας κινητό για να σας στείλουμε τον κωδικό σας όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή", είναι ένα τεράστιο βήμα προς τα εμπρός.
Βέβαια επειδή μιλάμε για τη Vivodi, κάτι μου λέει ότι το μήνυμα θα το γράφει άνθρωπος...  :Razz:

----------


## sdn

Id νομίζω ότι σκεφτόμαστε με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Θα έχεις προβλήματα εδώ μέσα  :Razz:   :Smile: 


 Ναι εμένα με κάλεσε τεχνικός μετά από μια εβδομάδα. Με είχαν καλέσει και από την forthnet. Με τους τεχνικούς δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Με την οργάνωση τους έχω που μας ταλαιπωρεί και με το δίκτυο που κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν με τα dns και ενίοτε με τα ping's (αρκετά συχνά το voip είναι απαράδεκτο).

----------


## Billmatch

> Για το δεύτερο έχεις δίκιο φυσικά.
> Και για το πρώτο αν όντως συνέβη να σου κλείσουν το ακουστικό.
> 
> Εγώ απλά να σου πω ότι μόλις μια φορά χρειάστηκα την τεχνική υποστήριξη στα 2,5 χρόνια που είμαι συνδρομητής, όταν χάθηκε ο κωδικός του DSLphone και δεν ήξερα ότι είναι το username μαζί με _v.
> Τότε πήρα από το κινητό μου στην εξυπηρέτηση, ευτυχώς δεν είχε αναμονή, και ζήτησα από την υπάλληλο να με καλέσει τεχνικός *στο κινητό*. Μετά από 20 λεπτά με κάλεσε και το φτιάξαμε. Έχουν γράψει και αρκετοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα *ότι τους κάλεσε τεχνικός στο κινητό για βοήθεια όταν χρειάστηκαν. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχω ακούσει να γίνεται από καμιά άλλη εταιρία* (αν και οι άλλες δίνουν απλά γραμμή internet οπότε αν δε δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο δεν τους ενδιαφέρει).
> Για αυτό νομίζω ότι η δεύτερη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις ήταν απλά ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό. Φαντάσου με τις αναμονές που βαράει η τεχνική υποστήριξη (στην εξυπηρέτηση ποτέ δεν περίμενα πάνω από 5λεπτο και συνήθως πιάνω γραμμή με τη μια, αλλά οι τεχνικοί πρέπει να έχουν μόνιμα μεγάλη αναμονή) πόσο ζαλισμένοι θα είναι οι τεχνικοί. Μπορώ να καταλάβω το ότι σε ξέχασε το παιδί (χωρίς να τον δικαιολογώ βέβαια).
> Η λύση είναι απλή: να προσλάβουν κόσμο.


Συγγνώμη,αλλά όντας πελάτης (πρώην) της Τελλάς και νυν της Βιβόντι υπήρχε μεγάλη διαφορά.Τους έπερνα τηλέφωνο,δήλωνα το σφάλμα,και σε μισή ώρα με έπερναν στο κινητό μου.ΠΑΝΤΑ στο κινητο!!!Μόνο αν δεν απάνταγα με πέρναν στο σταθερό.Και μάλιστα όταν τους ρώτησα γιατί,μου απάντησαν ότι "δεν μπορείτε να βρίσκεστε πάντα σπίτι,και έτσι σας καλούμε στο κινητο κατευθείαν"!!!.Ενώ στη Vιcow ούτε καν να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο να μου πούν ότι καθυστερησε η αίτηση μου δεν παίρνουν να μου πούνε!!!

----------


## lewton

> Συγγνώμη,αλλά όντας πελάτης (πρώην) της Τελλάς και νυν της Βιβόντι υπήρχε μεγάλη διαφορά.Τους έπερνα τηλέφωνο,δήλωνα το σφάλμα,και σε μισή ώρα με έπερναν στο κινητό μου.ΠΑΝΤΑ στο κινητο!!!Μόνο αν δεν απάνταγα με πέρναν στο σταθερό.Και μάλιστα όταν τους ρώτησα γιατί,μου απάντησαν ότι "δεν μπορείτε να βρίσκεστε πάντα σπίτι,και έτσι σας καλούμε στο κινητο κατευθείαν"!!!.Ενώ στη Vιcow ούτε καν να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο να μου πούν ότι καθυστερησε η αίτηση μου δεν παίρνουν να μου πούνε!!!


1. H Tellas σε πήρε για να σου πει ότι καθυστέρησε η αίτηση;
2. Όταν ακυρώθηκε από τον ΟΤΕ η αίτηση της Vivodi για τη γραμμή σου, η Vivodi δε σε κάλεσε;

----------


## Billmatch

1.Δεν χρειάστηκε να καθυστερήσει καμμια αίτηση.ΑΛΛΑ πχ όταν μου έπεφτε το bandwith με πέρναν τηλέφωνο μετά από μισή ώρα να με ρωτήσουν άν έφτιαξε.Στο κινητό πάντα.
2.Δεν με κάλεσε όμως όταν (υποτίθεται) "χάλασε" το σύστημα του ΟΤΕ και δεν λάμβανε αιτήσεις μέχρι τις 10 Ιουνίου(κάτι που δεν ισχύει -το αποδεικνύω σε προηγούμενο πόστ) και αναγκάστηκα να χάσω άλλο ένα μήνα.Επρεπε να τους καλέσω εγώ όταν άρχισα να "μυρίζω τα νύχια μου ότι κάτι πάει στραβά" και μου πετάξανε αυτή τη δικαιολογία.Θα πάθαιναν κάτι να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου να μου το πούνε δηλαδή!!!

Αν θές παραπάνω βρίσιμο για την εν λόγω εταιρία μέσω ΠΜ,γιατί θα φρίξουν τα αυτάκια των μοντς αν αρχίσω να βγάζω στηνξ φόρα τα πάντα που μου έχουν συμβεί...

----------


## lewton

> 1.Δεν χρειάστηκε να καθυστερήσει καμμια αίτηση.ΑΛΛΑ πχ όταν μου έπεφτε το bandwith με πέρναν τηλέφωνο μετά από μισή ώρα να με ρωτήσουν άν έφτιαξε.Στο κινητό πάντα.
> 2.Δεν με κάλεσε όμως όταν (υποτίθεται) "χάλασε" το σύστημα του ΟΤΕ και δεν λάμβανε αιτήσεις μέχρι τις 10 Ιουνίου(κάτι που δεν ισχύει -το αποδεικνύω σε προηγούμενο πόστ) και αναγκάστηκα να χάσω άλλο ένα μήνα.Επρεπε να τους καλέσω εγώ όταν άρχισα να "μυρίζω τα νύχια μου ότι κάτι πάει στραβά" και μου πετάξανε αυτή τη δικαιολογία.Θα πάθαιναν κάτι να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου να μου το πούνε δηλαδή!!!
> 
> Αν θές παραπάνω βρίσιμο για την εν λόγω εταιρία μέσω ΠΜ,γιατί θα φρίξουν τα αυτάκια των μοντς αν αρχίσω να βγάζω στηνξ φόρα τα πάντα που μου έχουν συμβεί...


Να προτείνω κάτι;
Αφού μετά από τόσο καιρό βλέπεις ότι shared LLU δε θα πάρεις στο άμεσο μέλλον (λόγω του ότι ο ΟΤΕ δε μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι ο ίδιος σου έχει κάνει φορητότητα) γιατί δεν βάζεις κάτι άλλο μέσω ΟΤΕ και δεν ακυρώνεις την αίτηση στη Vivodi;
Αν δεν έχεις απόδειξη αγοράς για να πάρεις τα χρήματα πίσω, βρες κάποιον άλλο γνωστό σου να το δώσεις. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα μείνει πιο ευχαριστημένος από ότι εσύ με όποιον ISP επιλέξεις.

----------


## id12586

Off Topic





> Id νομίζω ότι σκεφτόμαστε με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Θα έχεις προβλήματα εδώ μέσα



 :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:  

ΟΚ  no problem with that  :One thumb up:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Billmatch

> Να προτείνω κάτι;
> Αφού μετά από τόσο καιρό βλέπεις ότι shared LLU δε θα πάρεις στο άμεσο μέλλον (λόγω του ότι ο ΟΤΕ δε μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι ο ίδιος σου έχει κάνει φορητότητα) γιατί δεν βάζεις κάτι άλλο μέσω ΟΤΕ και δεν ακυρώνεις την αίτηση στη Vivodi;
> Αν δεν έχεις απόδειξη αγοράς για να πάρεις τα χρήματα πίσω, βρες κάποιον άλλο γνωστό σου να το δώσεις. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα μείνει πιο ευχαριστημένος από ότι εσύ με όποιον ISP επιλέξεις.



 :Thinking:  Χμμ....ναι....το αγόρασα 120ε.Τώρα κάνει 100ε.Επίσης πρέπει να ρίξω λίγο την τιμή λόγω του ότι έχει ανοίξει το κουτί και τα περιεχομενά του δηλαδή πέφτει η αξία στα 80ε.

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΩ 40Ε ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΤΗ ΤΟΥΣ!!!!

Φιλικά πάντα.... :Respekt:

----------


## vasoula78

> Επειδή η αναμονή ήταν πάνω από μισή ώρα έφταιγαν οι υπάλληλοι του 13880; Σιγά μη φταίνει και για τις καθυστερήσεις του ΟΤΕ και της εταιρίας...
> 
> Όσο για τη μήνυση που απείλησες, από τη στιγμή που η εταιρία είναι καλυμμένη νομικά, και μέσο στον Άρειο Πάγο να έχεις δε θα κερδίσεις τίποτα.


δεν ειπε κανεις οτι φταίνε οι υπάλληλοι.εχω δουλέψει cs κ ξέρω πως ειναι να χτυπέι το τηλ συνέχεια
αλλά τι γίνεται οταν επιτελους πιανεις γραμμή κ ξαφνικα κλείνει;;;;
περιμένω πάντα πανω απο 20 λεπτά το λιγοτερο κ δυστυχως χωρις αποτελεσμα
οσο καιρο καθυστερουσε ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους ελεγα τπτ αλλα μετα δεν αντεξα...

δεν γινεται για το ιδιο θεμα ομως 3 τεχνικοι μερα παρα μερα να σου λενε διαφορετικα πράγματα
τι να υποθεσω εγω ως καταναλωτης; 
κ όπως κ να το κανουμε κανεις δεν εχει λεφτα για πεταμα
εχω δωσει 100 ευροπουλα τον απριλη κ συνδεση δεν εχω ακομα
ειναι η πρωτη φορα που φτανω στ αορια της καταγγελιας

ας απασχολησουν περισσοτερα ατομα αφου βλέπουν οτι υπαρχει ογκος δουλειας

η vivodi ειναι η μοναδικη αν δεν κανω λαθος που εχει δικο της δικτυο
μακαρι να οργανωθει και να καταφερει ακομα περισσοτερα

----------


## mckats

Απο τεταρτη 26/6 ο τεχνικος δηλωσε σαν βλαβη τη συνδεση μου και μου διαβεβαιωσε οτι το προβλημα θα φτιαχνοταν μεχρι το απογευμα(τα ακριβη λογια ηταν μεχρι τις 6 το απογευμα!!!) και οτι ηταν προβλημα σε κομβο της vivodi. Επειτα απο 3 τηλεφωνηματα καθημερινα(30 λεπτα αναμονη κτλ) και αρκετα "δεν μπορω να κανω κατι/δεν μπορω να μαθω περισσοτερα" απο το τεχνικο τμημα, σημερα ξημερωματα κυριακης 2/6 ακομη περιμενω...Και οποιος λεει οτι θα κανει μηνυση ας ειμαστε σοβαροι. Φθηνοτερα θα του ερθει αν παει Αγγλια νοικιασει διαμερισμα και κανει συνδεση dsl.Οι "λαθος" στην περιπτωση αυτη εμεις ειμαστε και οχι αυτοι. Αυτοι τα λεφτα τους τα παιρνουν και με το παραπανω ο,τι και αν γινει. Το καλυτερο πραγμα ειναι η δυσφημιση!

----------


## hose garcia

Εγώ εκανα αίτηση 28/4/2006 για 512 (ΑΡΥΣ). Στον ΟΤΕ εφτασε 2/5, υπήρχαν θύρες αλλά η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε 29/5.....
Το πρόβλημα  που αντιμετώπισα ήταν οταν ενεργοποιηθηκε... Είχα download απο ftp 20ΚΒ/sec. Κάλεσα και στη Vivodi και στον ΟΤΕ. Κανείς δεν επικοινώνησε μαζί μου ποτέ.... Ευτυχώς αυτη τη στιγμή λειτουργεί κανονικά (~  55ΚΒ/sec)

----------


## Hwoarang

> *DSLAM: ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ - IBAS48-3 - PSTN*
> 
> Βέβαια για να είμαι τελείως ειλικρινής χρειάστηκε να περιμένω και 2 ώρες στην αναμονή για να μου δώσουν τo pass. Τελικά απο τις 11 το πρωι το πήρα στις 9.00 το βράδυ, αφου ζήτησα τηλ. παραπόνων και τους απείλησα με μήνυση...
> Α ρε vivodi αθάνατη


σε αυτό το dslam δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα vivodi :Whistle:

----------


## id12586

> σε αυτό το dslam δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα vivodi



Δηλαδή, what do you mean  :Thinking:

----------


## Hwoarang

Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσημότητα Βιβόντι στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως

Μιλάω για full/share llu

----------


## id12586

Έ και εγώ πως έβαλα?

(share llu 512/128)

----------


## Hwoarang

Μην με τρελένεις. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις γραμμές βιβόντι στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως. Μέχρι χτες αυτό ίσχυε. 

Θα πάρω να ρωτήσω

----------


## id12586

Θα στείλω photo με την απόδειξη αγοράς του DSLcube, αν αυτό σου κάνει  :Wink:  

ΥΣ: Μιλάμε για σύνδεση μέσω γραμμής ote, έτσι?  :Smile:

----------


## Hwoarang

Αυτο εξηγώ τόση ώρα 

Μέσω ΟΤΕ μπορεις

Μέσω γραμμής βιβόντι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## alexpeykh

Προφανως δεν εννοει κων/λεως στην πατρα γιατι εκει δεν υπαρχει σιγουρα ,μονο στον πελοπα .id12586 μπορεις να πας πεις σε ποια περιοχη ακριβως? Αθηνα ?Αλλα που ?

----------


## id12586

Παιδιά μην μουρλαίνεστε!
Για ΠΑΤΡΑ μιλάω.
Για γραμμή ΟΤΕ (το λέω και πιο πάνω)
Για over PSTN  :Smile:  


Μπερδέψαμε τα μπούτια μας  :ROFL:

----------


## Hwoarang

Υπάρχουν και άλλες Κωνσταντινουπόλεως? Δεν το ήξερα :Razz:  

Ούτως ή άλλος είπε ότι έχει γραμμή μέσω ΟΤΕ

edit.

Άρα δεν έχεις share llu αλλα AΡΥΣ. Mην τα μπερδεύουμε. Το share llu προϋποθέτει διαθεσιμότητα βιβόντι

----------


## id12586

Ναι έχεις δίκιο, μλκ μου  :Sorry:

----------


## arva

Full LLU αίτηση στα κεντρικά γραφεία της Vivodi στις 23 Μαρτίου, ενεργοποίηση στις 15 Ιουνίου!!!!!!

----------


## RIDERGr

Σε 15 μέρες κλείνω 5 μήνες αναμονής...

----------


## Hwoarang

Ποιος ο λόγος της τόσο μεγάλης αναμονής?

----------


## RIDERGr

Δεν υπάρχουν ανοιχτές πόρτες Pstn στην περιοχή μου (Τριανδρία Θεσσαλονίκης) και αρνούμαι να πληρώσω έστω και 10 λεπτά το μήνα παραπάνω στον πΟΤΕ για μετατροπή γραμμής σε ISDN

----------


## Hwoarang

Τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Εδω μιλάμε για share/full LLU Vivodi ( δηλαδη ΓΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΒΙΒΟΝΤΙ όχι ΟΤΕ )

----------


## RIDERGr

Δε νομίζω να τα' χω μπερδέψει, ίσα ίσα. Είμαι σε φόρουμ της βιβόντι και ο τίτλος του θρέντ είναι  '' Σε πόσο χρόνο ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή σας?''. Άσχετα αν θα συνδεθώ (όποτε συνδεθώ) μέσω ΑΡΥΣ ο ΙSP μου είναι η βίβο. Οπότε δίνω ένα στατιστικό στοιχείο σαν απάντηση στην ερώτηση του θρέντ. Τέλος να προσθέσω οτι εγω σαν πελάτης την βιβόντι πλήρωσα οπότε δεν εχω καμιά δουλειά με τον ΟΤΕ στο θέμα ενεργοποίησης μιας και τις διαδικασίες τις αναλαμβάνει (ή μάλλον ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τις αναλαμβάνει) η βιβόντι και, το λεω αυτό το τελευταίο γιατί μόνο έτσι δε γίνονται τα πράγματα αλλά τέσπα...

----------


## vasoula78

μετα απο το μαιλ που τους εστειλα κ ανεφερα ολα αυτα που εχουν γινει 
μιλαω παλι την Κυριακη με τεχνικο τμημα κ μου λενε εγινε λαθος κ να μην λαβω υποψιν μου την επιστολη που ελεγε οτι η συνδεση μου ενεργοποιηθηκε 29/6
κ σημερα μου τηλ ο υπευθυνος του τεχνικου τμηματος κ μου ειπε οτι ειναι σφαλμα στην καλωδιωδη του ΟΤΕ κ πρεπει να διορθωθει απο εκει 

αντε να δουμε
κ ο αγιος φοβερα θελει...

----------


## em_ma

kalispera paidia!!exo faei sovari ita!!!perimeno na erthi to dsl apo 18-5!!!!!!!!!!!!den uparxei pouthena auto!!!!mou exoun spasei ta neura!!!apo vivodi mou exoun pei oti den uparxoun diathesimes portes stin perioxi mou...kserei kaneis ti simenei suto???kai poso mporei na kathisterisi???einai polu ekneuristiko na min exeis kati pou exeis plirosi....megali ksenerra...to gelio einai oti milisa me ton ote,se psaroma,gia na do an ontos yparxei kati tetoio..kai mou eipan ,afou toys edosa ola ta stoixia(til,dieuthinsi perioxi)..oti to megisto gia energopoiisi itan peripou 7 imeres!!!!!ti ginetai edo???tha mas trelanoun..kai apo oti ksero den ftaiei i vivodi gia auto...alla anapofekta auti ta akouoi.... :Mad:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## sdn

Καλός ήρθες (να έρθεις) στον ΜΑΓΙΚΟ κόσμο του dsl. Μαγικός γιατί εξαφανίζονται πόρτες, γίνεται το άσπρο μαύρο κλπ κλπ που θα ανακαλύψεις στην συνέχεια.  :Smile: 


 Κάνε edit το μήνυμά σου και χρησιμοποίησε ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ

----------


## stelaras1

γειά χαρά παίδες..
λίγο άσχετο το ποστ μου αλλά έχω την εξής απορία:

όταν κάνω αναζήτηση για την παροχή υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή μου το μήνυμα του ΟΤΕ είναι:

Στη περιοχή σας, υπάρχει εγκατεστημένη τεχνολογία ADSL αλλά προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες προσβάσεις (πόρτες ADSL). Εφόσον επιθυμείτε, μπορείτε να υποβάλλετε το αίτημα σας online και να είστε σε σειρά προτεραιότητας ώστε το αίτημα σας να ικανοποιηθεί όταν υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα προσβάσεων.

και αντίστοιχα το μήνυμα της Vivodi όπου και ενδιαφέρομαι να βάλω shared LLU είναι:
Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ΑDSL μέσω του δικτύου τoυ OTE.

Oι ακόλουθες υπηρεσίες είναι διαθέσιμες: 
DSLnet 
DSLnet Static 
DSLnet SOHO

Αυτό τελικά τι σημαίνει ότι μπορώ ή όχι να έχω DSL υπηρεσία;

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## aroutis

> γειά χαρά παίδες..
> λίγο άσχετο το ποστ μου αλλά έχω την εξής απορία:
> 
> όταν κάνω αναζήτηση για την παροχή υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή μου το μήνυμα του ΟΤΕ είναι:
> 
> Στη περιοχή σας, υπάρχει εγκατεστημένη τεχνολογία ADSL αλλά προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες προσβάσεις (πόρτες ADSL). Εφόσον επιθυμείτε, μπορείτε να υποβάλλετε το αίτημα σας online και να είστε σε σειρά προτεραιότητας ώστε το αίτημα σας να ικανοποιηθεί όταν υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα προσβάσεων.
> 
> και αντίστοιχα το μήνυμα της Vivodi όπου και ενδιαφέρομαι να βάλω shared LLU είναι:
> Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ΑDSL μέσω του δικτύου τoυ OTE.
> ...


Θα έλεγα οτι αυτό που σημαίνει ειναι οτι η Vivodi δεν διαθέτει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο στη περιοχή σου, και άρα διαθέτει μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ . 
Από τη στιγμή ομως που ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει πόρτες, θα πρέπει να βρεθούν διαθέσιμες για να εξυπηρετηθείς.

Μικρή επιφύλαξη μήπως η Vivodi έχει πόρτες reserved για τη κάλυψη τέτοιων συνδέσεων... αν και δεν το νομίζω.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Μικρή επιφύλαξη μήπως η Vivodi έχει πόρτες reserved για τη κάλυψη τέτοιων συνδέσεων... αν και δεν το νομίζω.


Μπα , ψιλοχλωμό.Δε χάνεις τπτ να πάρεις το 134 να ρωτήσεις εάν υπάρχουν πόρτες.Εάν δεν υπάρχουν πάρε στο Τμήμα Σχεδιασμού του πΟΤΕ και ρώτα πότε θα μπούνε.Το τηλέφωνο έχει αναφερθεί κάμποσες φορές ,αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα-είναι και 6 παρά το πρωί  :Whistle:

----------


## Aiolos13

εγώ τα χω παίξει δεν αντέχω άλλο. Η vivodi μου λέει ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου απο 30/6 και το router δεν συγχρονίζεται. Έχω δοκιμάσει 3 διαφορετικά router.Τι να κάνω; οι ρυθμίσεις είναι σωστές. Τους το λέω και μου λενε οτι βλέπουν ενεργοποιημένη την γραμμή. :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Hwoarang

Απαίτησε να έρθει τεχνικός να το δεί

----------


## Aiolos13

τελικα πήρα στο τεχνικό τμήμα της Vivodi και μου είπαν ότι εγώ είμαι εντάξη αλλά έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το dslm (Vivodi) της περιοχής μου (Αγ. Παντελεήμονας). Μου είπαν ότι θα το λύσουν μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Λέτε να λένε ψέματα; Εγώ πάντως δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω άλλο.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το καλώδιο που δυνδέει το μόντεμ σου με το σπλίτερ είναι εντάξει? γιατί την προηγούμενη βδομάδα δε συγχρόνιζε το ρούτερ μου (και τις προηγούμενες εβδομάδες είχα κάμποσες ολιγόλέπτες αποσυνδέσεις) και μετά από λίγες ώρες αγόρασα καινούριο καλώδιο.Από τότε δεν έχω ούτε δευτερόλεπτο downtime  :Thumbs up:

----------


## thestria

> Se Enamisi Mina


Καλώς μας ήρθες. Όπως λένε και οι κανονισμοί του φόρουμ, γράφε σε Ελληνικά και μόνο τα μηνύματά σου.

----------


## velissarios

Έγινε σήμερα η μεικτοδότηση, παραδόθηκε και το μοντεμ, αλλά ο τεχνικός βρήκε βλάδη στα 2300 μέτρα. Περιμένω τώρα να ανάψει το λαμπάκι της DSL. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι σημαίνει αυτό?

----------


## Hwoarang

Πρόβλημα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ. Το είχα και εγώ αυτο το πρόβλημα. Πήρε 2 μέρες να το φτιάξουν

----------


## euri

> Έγινε σήμερα η μεικτοδότηση, παραδόθηκε και το μοντεμ, αλλά ο τεχνικός βρήκε βλάδη στα 2300 μέτρα. Περιμένω τώρα να ανάψει το λαμπάκι της DSL. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι σημαίνει αυτό?


Προφανώς διέγνωσαν βλάβη σε κάποιο σημείο του καλωδίου και το εντόπισαν σε απόσταση 2300 μέτρων από το κέντρο.

ΥΓ: Μεικτο*νόμηση*

----------


## Aiolos13

Εγώ δήλωσα βλάβη στην Βιβοντι και τώρα θα περιμένω δεν ξέρω πόσο.

 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν θα έχω ποτέ Ιnternet.

----------


## Amon-Ra

παιδια εγω ακομα περιμενω.....ειμαι 2 μηνες συμπληρωμενους και 1 βδομαδα....
σημερα πειρα τηλεφωνο...μου λενε θα σε παρουνε εντος ολιγου για ραντεβου...(ειχα το τεχνικο προβλημα) και ακομα περιμενω..

----------


## thanos2014

Πήρα τον κύβο στις 9/6. 22/6 μου ηρθε γραμμα απο τη βιβοντι, η αποδειξη (εν το μετα3ι εγω πλήρωσα 117 ευρω δλδ 99+φπα, ενω η αποδει3η γράφει 83+φπα = 99 ευρω. δλδ εχω 2 αποδει3εις, μια απο το παραρτημα που πηρα τον κυβο, και μια απο τη βιβοντι με διαφορετικες τιμες). σημερα 6/7 μου ήρθαν το username/pass τα έβαλα, προσπαθησα να συνδεθω αλλα τζιφος. στην αρχη με την καρτα δικτυου, και μετα μεσω του usb. τπτ. αναβει το dsl link lampaki, alla to dsl act ananosvinei. πηρα και τηλέφωνο, αλλα περιμενα γύρω στο 20λεπτο και βαρέθηκα. 8α παρω αυριο τώρα και βλέπουμε. απ΄την στιγμη που μου εστειλαν user/pass δν σημαινει και οτι 8α εχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή? αλλιως πιος ο λόγος να τα στείλουν. 
απο σέρρες ειμαι.

----------


## Amon-Ra

και μενα μου εχουν δωσει user k pas αλλα ακομα περιμενω....
απο 29 απριλιου......

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Πήρα τον κύβο στις 9/6. 22/6 μου ηρθε γραμμα απο τη βιβοντι, η αποδειξη (εν το μετα3ι εγω πλήρωσα 117 ευρω δλδ 99+φπα, ενω η αποδει3η γράφει 83+φπα = 99 ευρω. δλδ εχω 2 αποδει3εις, μια απο το παραρτημα που πηρα τον κυβο, και μια απο τη βιβοντι με διαφορετικες τιμες). σημερα 6/7 μου ήρθαν το username/pass τα έβαλα, προσπαθησα να συνδεθω αλλα τζιφος. στην αρχη με την καρτα δικτυου, και μετα μεσω του usb. τπτ.* αναβει το dsl link lampaki, alla to dsl act ananosvinei*. πηρα και τηλέφωνο, αλλα περιμενα γύρω στο 20λεπτο και βαρέθηκα. 8α παρω αυριο τώρα και βλέπουμε. απ΄την στιγμη που μου εστειλαν user/pass δν σημαινει και οτι 8α εχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή? αλλιως πιος ο λόγος να τα στείλουν. 
> απο σέρρες ειμαι.



Τα λαμπάκια δείχνουν ότι είσαι έτοιμος.Δοκίμασες ντέμο από Φόρθνετ?

----------


## thanos2014

> Τα λαμπάκια δείχνουν ότι είσαι έτοιμος.Δοκίμασες ντέμο από Φόρθνετ?


 

Σοβαρα? απο που θα πάρω demo για να δοκιμάσω. Μηπως φταίει οτι απο το router, μέχρι το Splitter χρησιμοποιησς δικο μου καλώδιο τηλεφώνου, που εχει διαφορετικα δοντακια απο το καλώδιο ποθ εχει μαζί με τον κύβο?




> και μενα μου εχουν δωσει user k pas αλλα ακομα περιμενω....
> απο 29 απριλιου......


ωχ, αυτο ειναι πολυ απονθαρρυντικο :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: .

----------


## Amon-Ra

Την Τριτη 11/7 εκλεισα ραντεβου παλι με τεχνικο...υπαρχουν παλι πιθανοτητες να βρεθει για τριτη συνεχομενη φορα τεχνικο προβλημα???? Πριν ειχα στα 2400 μετρα...τη δευτερη στα 2800....για να δουμε τωρα....

----------


## thanos2014

Πηρα σημερα τηλέφωνο, και επειτα απο πολύ ωρα καταφεραμε να συνενοηθούμε. τελικα λέει δν μου δίνει ip ο οτε και φταίει ο οτε και μου ζητησε το κινητο μου και θα με παρουν να το λυσουυμε

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πάρε τηλέφωνο στη Φόρθνετ 211-9559400 και ζήτα ένα ντέμο.Σε 3 λεπτά θα στο έχουν δώσει.Δοκίμασέ το και πόσταρε εδώ τα αποτελέσματα.Περιμένουμε....

έντιτ: τί εννοείς στο #997 λέγοντας διαφορετικά δοντάκια??? :Thinking:  

έντιτ2: wow , το 1000ο ποστ του τόπικ-εντυπωσιακό...

----------


## vasoula78

τελικα η γραμμή μου συγχρονισε επιτελους
περασε κ τεχνικος της vivodi κ εκανε μετρηση κ μου ειπε οτι ειναι ολα οκ
παιδευομαι ομως με τις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ και δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα τπτ
πηγα στο πλαισιο το netgear dg834 για αλλαγη αλλα κ το καινουριγο που μου εδωσαν το ιδιο αποτλεσμα βγαζει
τωρα εχω το netgear dg632
not connected to server!
που θα παει θα την βρω την ακρη

----------


## vasoula78

> τελικα η γραμμή μου συγχρονισε επιτελους
> περασε κ τεχνικος της vivodi κ εκανε μετρηση κ μου ειπε οτι ειναι ολα οκ
> παιδευομαι ομως με τις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ και δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα τπτ
> πηγα στο πλαισιο το netgear dg834 για αλλαγη αλλα κ το καινουριγο που μου εδωσαν το ιδιο αποτλεσμα βγαζει
> τωρα εχω το netgear dg632
> not connected to server!
> που θα παει θα την βρω την ακρη



τελικα ολα οκ
τα καταφερα κ  με τις ρυθμισεις
μιλησα με vivodi και μου εδωσε τους dns servers  και ολα οκ τωρα

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Άντε , με γεια και καλό κατέβασμα...  :Cool:

----------


## vasoula78

> Άντε , με γεια και καλό κατέβασμα...


ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile:   :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## thanos2014

> Πάρε τηλέφωνο στη Φόρθνετ 211-9559400 και ζήτα ένα ντέμο.Σε 3 λεπτά θα στο έχουν δώσει.Δοκίμασέ το και πόσταρε εδώ τα αποτελέσματα.Περιμένουμε....


ειχα ηδη πάρει νετκαρτα και προσπάθησα με αυτην αλλα τπτ. μετα μου εδωσαν και απο τη vivodi διαφορετικο username/pass για να δοκιμασω αλλα τπτ και με κοινο.





> τί εννοείς στο #997 λέγοντας διαφορετικά δοντάκια???


το ενα εχει 4 καλωδιακια μεσα, το αλλο εχει 2. αλλα ειναι το ιδιο και με τα δυο τελικα.


τώρα απλα περιμένω τηλέφωνο

----------


## Amon-Ra

Επιτέλους τελος..
κανονικα περιμενα τον τεχνικο αυριο...αλλα με πηρε σημερα τηλεφωνο ,και ηρθε...τα συνδεσε ομορφα και ωραια...και απο αυτη τι στιγμη απολαμβανω επιτελους 1024/256!!
το σιριαλ των 2 μηνων και κατι ελειξε..

----------


## Hwoarang

Kαλα κατεβάσματα :Smile:  

Το βλέπω το δίκτυο της Vivodi σε λίγο καιρό να γίνεται χειρότερο απο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## Aiolos13

> Επιτέλους τελος..
> κανονικα περιμενα τον τεχνικο αυριο...αλλα με πηρε σημερα τηλεφωνο ,και ηρθε...τα συνδεσε ομορφα και ωραια...και απο αυτη τι στιγμη απολαμβανω επιτελους 1024/256!!
> το σιριαλ των 2 μηνων και κατι ελειξε..


Εγώ ακόμα τίποτα. Μου λενε ότι θα μου τηλεφωνήσουνε και δεν με παίρνει κανείς. Μιλάμε για μεγάλη κοροϊδία. Αν μέχρι την παρασκευή δεν το φτιάξουν θα προβώ σε καταγγελία στο ΕΕΤΤ.
Αυτό που με τρελένει περισσότερο είναι ότι μου λένε συνέχεια ψέματα.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  Μου είπαν ότι θα με τηλεφωνούσαν Σάβατο 4 το μεσημέρι και με γράψαν κανονικά. Τους πήρα τηλ και τους έβρισα και μου είπαν ότι θα μου τηλεφωνήσουν σίγουρα Δευτέρα πρωΐ. Πάλι με γράψαν. Να πάρω να τους πω τί;

----------


## Amon-Ra

Ξαναπαρε και πες τους το..

----------


## vaggoulas

> Εγώ ακόμα τίποτα. Μου λενε ότι θα μου τηλεφωνήσουνε και δεν με παίρνει κανείς. Μιλάμε για μεγάλη κοροϊδία. Αν μέχρι την παρασκευή δεν το φτιάξουν θα προβώ σε καταγγελία στο ΕΕΤΤ.
> Αυτό που με τρελένει περισσότερο είναι ότι μου λένε συνέχεια ψέματα.    Μου είπαν ότι θα με τηλεφωνούσαν Σάβατο 4 το μεσημέρι και με γράψαν κανονικά. Τους πήρα τηλ και τους έβρισα και μου είπαν ότι θα μου τηλεφωνήσουν σίγουρα Δευτέρα πρωΐ. Πάλι με γράψαν. Να πάρω να τους πω τί;


Να τους ξαναβρίσεις  :Razz: 
Πλάκα κάνω.Αλλά να τους κράξεις ΝΑΙ. :One thumb up:

----------


## Aiolos13

μπα δεν θα πιάσει. Πρέπει να βρω κάτι πιο δραστικό αλλά δεν ξέρω τι. Μάλλον θα πάω για καταγγελία αν δεν μου το έχουν συγχρονίσει μέχρι την παρασκευή.

----------


## Hwoarang

Tα ίδια έκαναν και σε εμένα. Απλα κάνε υπομονή!!! Όταν παίρνεις τηλέφωνο να πατάς το "5" να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό γιατι οι κοπελες στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών πολλές φορές δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα 4

Υπομονή πάντως . Και εγω 3 εβδομάδες περίμενα τον τεχνικό

----------


## Billmatch

Μετά από τέσσερις μήνες αναμονή,πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι πέρασα στο τελικό στάδιο της μεικτονόμησης,και πως μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας θα έχω γραμμή.

Είδωμεν... :Simpson Marge:

----------


## SDF

5 edvdomades ARYS

----------


## iguana

Έχουν περάσει ήδη 12 μέρες , και φαντάζομαι ότι θα περάσουν πολλές ακόμα , σύμφωνα με αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ..
Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται , μου λένε περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση όμως είναι ότι ενω υπάρχει δίκτυο της VIVODI στην περιοχή μου (Θεσσαλονίκη κέντρο και σύνδεση στον κόμβο της ερμού απότι μου έβγαζε το site της βιβο ) μου λένε ότι η σύνδεση θα γίνει μέσω οτε.Τους ρωτάω για ποιο λόγο και μου λένε δεν ξέρουμε ακρίβως , πιθανόν το νούμερο σας να είναι απο φορητότητα! ΄(Το νούμερο φυσικά ειναι καινουρίο..) 
Για ποιο λόγω γίνεται αυτό ?Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ? Ένας λόγoς που επέλεξα βιβο ήταν λόγω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου..

----------


## Aiolos13

> Tα ίδια έκαναν και σε εμένα. Απλα κάνε υπομονή!!! Όταν παίρνεις τηλέφωνο να πατάς το "5" να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό γιατι οι κοπελες στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών πολλές φορές δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα 4
> 
> Υπομονή πάντως . Και εγω 3 εβδομάδες περίμενα τον τεχνικό


Αυτό κάνω σιγά μην μηλίσω σ'αυτές τις άσχετες. Λες και στο 5 είναι όλοι σχετικοί. Πάντως εμένα δεν μου είπαν ότι θα μου στείλουν τεχνικό.Εσένα στο είχαν πει;

----------


## Amon-Ra

Παιδια...ακουστε τωρα και το γελιο της υποθεσης (μου)...Σημερα ξαναηρθε αλλος τεχνικος απο τη βιβοντι, γιατι οπως ηταν προγραμματισμενο απο τη προιγουμενη βδομαδα το ραντεβου για σημερα...(σσ..εχθες αυτος που μου το φτιαξε και ηρθε ηταν εκτακτος(?))....Πηρε μετρηση(για να παρει και τα λεφτα του για την επισκεψη) και εφυγε..:Ρ

----------


## thestria

> Έχουν περάσει ήδη 12 μέρες , και φαντάζομαι ότι θα περάσουν πολλές ακόμα , σύμφωνα με αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ..
> Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται , μου λένε περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση όμως είναι ότι ενω υπάρχει δίκτυο της VIVODI στην περιοχή μου (Θεσσαλονίκη κέντρο και σύνδεση στον κόμβο της ερμού απότι μου έβγαζε το site της βιβο ) μου λένε ότι η σύνδεση θα γίνει μέσω οτε.Τους ρωτάω για ποιο λόγο και μου λένε δεν ξέρουμε ακρίβως , πιθανόν το νούμερο σας να είναι απο φορητότητα! ΄(Το νούμερο φυσικά ειναι καινουρίο..) 
> Για ποιο λόγω γίνεται αυτό ?Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ? Ένας λόγoς που επέλεξα βιβο ήταν λόγω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου..


Μπορεί να είσαι κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης, αλλά να ανήκεις σε διαφορετικό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση σψστά θα είσαι αρυσ και όχι share.
Σε περίπτωση αρυσ, να περιμένεις σύντομα το dsl (εκτός από έλλειψη πόρτας).

----------


## velissarios

> Έγινε σήμερα η μεικτοδότηση, παραδόθηκε και το μοντεμ, αλλά ο τεχνικός βρήκε βλάδη στα 2300 μέτρα. Περιμένω τώρα να ανάψει το λαμπάκι της DSL. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι σημαίνει αυτό?



5 εργάσιμες και ακόμα περιμένω (η δική τους πρόβλεψη ήταν 2 μερούλες). Πόσο ακόμα?

----------


## gkandir

Στην περίπτωσή μου όλα ήταν αρκετά γρήγορα. Όχι τέλεια ακόμα, αλλά γρήγορα.  :Smile:  

Λοιπόν, για ιστορικούς λόγους, είχα (και έχω) σύνδεση 512 μέσω του Cube από 20/1 μέχρι και 20/6, η οποία μετά, και μέχρι σήμερα, είναι αορίστου μέσω ΑΡΥΣ.

Στις 12/6 (του Αγίου Πνεύματος) έκανα αίτηση για Full LLU 1024 την οποία απέστειλα στη Vivodi δωρεάν με την ACS. Την επομένη 13/6 η αίτησή μου έφθασε στη Vivodi. Στις 19/6 η αίτησή μου εστάλη στον οτε, απ' ότι κατάλαβα απ' αυτά που μου είπαν, μαζί με άλλες αιτήσεις. Προφανώς δεν στέλνουν μια-μια αίτηση.
Την Πέμπτη 6/7 με πήραν τηλέφωνο από τη Vivodi για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού ώστε να έρθει ο τεχνικός να κάνει τη σύνδεση. Το ραντεβού κανονίστηκε για σήμερα 11/7 από τις 13:30 έως τις 15:00. Πράγματι ο τεχνικός ήταν στο σπίτι στις 13:45 περίπου. Η σύνδεση έγινε δι' αντιπροσώπου  :ROFL:  μιας και εγώ έπρεπε να είμαι στο γραφείο. Ο τεχνικός ήταν ευγενέστατος και με πήρε τηλέφωνο στο κινητό 3 φορές όταν χρειάστηκε να μιλήσουμε.
Γύρισα στο σπίτι και παρατήρησα το εξής κουφό (για μένα τουλάχιστον): παρόλο που η καινούρια γραμμή της Full LLU συνδέθηκε στην υπάρχουσα 2η γραμμή του σπιτιού όπου υπάρχει τηλέφωνο οτε και η αορίστου σύνδεση ΑΡΥΣ (από το Cube), εγώ συνδεόμουν κανονικά με τα παλιό username (και password)!
Τέλος πάντων, επικοινώνησα μαζί τους, κατάφερα και μίλησα με έναν τεχνικό ο οποίος αφού επέμεινα λίγο μου έδωσε το στοιχεία της νέας σύνδεσης (η κοπέλα του CC, με την οποία μίλησα νωρίτερα, μου έλεγε ότι πρέπει να στείλω fax) και συνδέθηκα κανονικά μέσω Full LLU, αλλά στα 512! Απ' ότι φαίνεται ενεργοποίησαν τη σύνδεση στα 512. Η κοπέλα του CC έστειλε ενημέρωση για το πρόβλημα και μου είπε (όπως και ο τεχνικός αργότερα) ότι αύριο, το αργότερο μεθαύριο, το λάθος θα διορθωθεί. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να αμφιβάλλω.

Συμπέρασμα 1: Μέσα σε 20 εργάσιμες ημέρες απέκτησα Full LLU.
Συμπέρασμα 2: Το CC της Vivodi έχει βελτιωθεί κάπως και οι χρόνοι αναμονής είναι κατά πολύ μικρότεροι σε σχέση μ' αυτούς που ήταν 6 μήνες πριν. Επειδή δεν τους είχα και πολύ εμπιστοσύνη, και λόγω της νέας σύνδεσης, τους πήρα αρκετές φορές τηλέφωνο (καμιά 20αριά), είτε για να τους ρωτήσω κάτι είτε για να μάθω πως πάνε τα πράγγματα. Μέσος όρος αναμονής 2-3 λεπτά. Μάλιστα 1 φορά το σήκωσαν αμέσως!
Συμπέρασμα 3: Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος και, αν διορθώσουν το λάθος τους αύριο μεθαύριο, όπως είπαν, θα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Συμπέρασμα 4: Δεν έμεινα ούτε λεπτό χωρίς σύνδεση!  :Smile:  

Άντε να δούμε...


Edit: Αμάν! Τόσα πολλά έγραψα;  :Laughing:

----------


## Vagelis90

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρων να κρατήσουμε κάποια στατιστικά για τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής (shared/full/OTE) από την βιβοντι.
> 
> Ένας μήνας μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός όταν ο οτε ενεργοποιεί σε μερικές ημέρες πλέων τις νέες γραμμές.




Σε ένα μήνα με το ζόρι.... χίλια τιλ του έκανα για να μου δώσουν τα username & password

 :Thumb down:

----------


## vasoula78

> Παιδια...ακουστε τωρα και το γελιο της υποθεσης (μου)...Σημερα ξαναηρθε αλλος τεχνικος απο τη βιβοντι, γιατι οπως ηταν προγραμματισμενο απο τη προιγουμενη βδομαδα το ραντεβου για σημερα...(σσ..εχθες αυτος που μου το φτιαξε και ηρθε ηταν εκτακτος(?))....Πηρε μετρηση(για να παρει και τα λεφτα του για την επισκεψη) και εφυγε..:Ρ


και σε εμενα ειχε ερθει για μετρηση ο τεχνικος αλλα δεν τον πληρωσα
 :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Amon-Ra

Γιατι να τον πληρωσεις δηλαδη ??

----------


## paradisos9

εγώ έκανα αίτηση 19/5 και ενεργοποιήθηκε χτες το απόγευμα 11/7

Κάτι λιγότερο από 2 μήνες

----------


## Aiolos13

Επιτέλους ενεργοποίηση. Από τις 25/5 που λάβαν την αιτησή μου σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε. Πετάει το ιντερνετ. :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ch_mavr

παιδιία εγω με την vivodi περίμενα 1 μηνα ενεργοποιηση τον ιανουαριο.Τώρα με την forthnet που έχω πάλι ένα μήνα χρειάστηκε...και στα 2 εφταίγε κυρίως ο οτε...απλα είναι διαφορετική η ποιότητα της εξυπηρέτησης σε διαφορετικές εταιρείες...

----------


## MasterDAL

Με dsl cube έκανε 2 μήνες!!! Το χειρότερο ήταν κατά τις τελευταίες 3 εβδομάδες που μου έλεγαν ότι η γραμμή έχει ενεργοποιηθεί αλλά internet γιοκ. Τελικά έστειλαν έναν εξυπηρετικότατο τεχνικό ο οποίος διαπίστωσε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν του ΟΤΕ και τελικά λύθηκε. Η γκαντεμιά είναι ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα την εποχή που όλη η Β. Ελλάδα είχε πρόβλημα...

----------


## dawsongr

Σχετικά με dsl cube.
Αποστολή με courier στις 27/6 και ενεργοποίηση στις 12/7.
Παραλαβή κωδικών στις 17/7.

20 μέρες

----------


## Billmatch

Μετά από 4 μήνες(!!!) αναμονή,επιτέλους ενεργοποιήθηκα...

----------


## pyroboy

τις πρωτες μερες που επερνα τηλ να δω τι γινετε με την αιτηση μου ελεγαν οτι η αιτηση πηγε 3/7/2006 τωρα που πηρα τηλ μου ειπε οτι η αιτηση πηγε 5/7/2006, αμα ειναι να με κοροιδεψουν να το κανουν εξυπνα και οχι να τους καταλαβαινει το 15χρονο... ποσες φορες πηγε αυτη η αιτηση στον Οτε?
πριν 3 μερες περιπου περνει τηλεφωνο 11 το πρωι απο τον ΟΤΕ και ακολουθει ο παρακατω διαλογος (η μανα μου το σηκωσε, εγω κοιμομουν)

Οτετζης: Καλημερα σας
Μανα: καλημερα
Οτετζης: εχετε δηλωσει βλαβη?
Μανα: βλαβη? οχι...
Οτετζης: κατι με τη βιβοντι?
Μανα: δεν ξερω...
Οτετζης: Ενταξει, καλημερα σας

μα ειναι τωρα να τους εμπιστευτεις αυτους τους ανθρωπους να σου βαλουν adsl?
αυτος εκει δεν ηξερε για τι πραμα μιλαγε!
με κοβω να βαζω adsl αφου εχω ενηλικιωθει!

αλλα αφου ο ΟΤΕτζης ανεφερε τη Βιβοντι σημαινει οτι εχουν παρει την αιτηση και τουλαχιστον την εχουν κοιταξει!
*Woo Hoo* (Homer Simpson Style)
Billmatch Mr .Burns Rulez!
το treehouse of horor της τριτης season των Simpsons ειναι τρομερο, με την Ιστορια του πιθηκοχεριου που κανει ευχες και το ρομποτ-με-εγκεφαλο-χομερ που φτιαχνει ο Burns! το avatar μου ειναι απο τη στιγμη που λεει ο Burns "It's ALIVE! It's ALIVE!"

----------


## gkandir

> τις πρωτες μερες που επερνα τηλ να δω τι γινετε με την αιτηση μου ελεγαν οτι η αιτηση πηγε 3/7/2006 τωρα που πηρα τηλ μου ειπε οτι η αιτηση πηγε 5/7/2006, αμα ειναι να με κοροιδεψουν να το κανουν εξυπνα και οχι να τους καταλαβαινει το 15χρονο... ποσες φορες πηγε αυτη η αιτηση στον Οτε?
> πριν 3 μερες περιπου περνει τηλεφωνο 11 το πρωι απο τον ΟΤΕ και ακολουθει ο παρακατω διαλογος (η μανα μου το σηκωσε, εγω κοιμομουν)
> 
> Οτετζης: Καλημερα σας
> Μανα: καλημερα
> Οτετζης: εχετε δηλωσει βλαβη?
> Μανα: βλαβη? οχι...
> Οτετζης: κατι με τη βιβοντι?
> Μανα: δεν ξερω...
> ...


 :Laughing:  
Καλά, κάνε κι εσύ λίγο υπομονή. Καμιά 10αρία μέρες έχουν περάσει.
Είπαμε το CC της Vivodi έχει διάφορα προβλήματα...

Αυτό με τη βλάβη ψάξτο πάντως. Εμένα, τουλάχιστον, μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο. Τι βλάβη δηλαδή; Πάρε το 134.

----------


## Amon-Ra

Απο τοτε που μου ενεργοποιηθηκε η dsl ποσο καιρο κανει να μου ενεργοποιηθει το dsl phone και να μου στειλουν με courier τη συσκευη που χρειαζεται ? (η dsl  ενεργοποιθηκε τη προιγουμενη Δευτερα και απο τοτε κανενα ιχνος για το dsl phone)

----------


## pyroboy

πηρα το 134, καμια βλαβη μου ειπαν! μπερδεψαν την αιτηση για adsl με χαρτι για βλαβη μαλλον!
Ημαρτον Θεέ τους!

----------


## alexpeykh

> Σχετικά με dsl cube.
> Αποστολή με courier στις 27/6 και ενεργοποίηση στις 12/7.
> Παραλαβή κωδικών στις 17/7.
> 
> 20 μέρες


Ρε παιδια πως γινεται να εισαστε τοσο τυχεροι ?Εγω εχω δωσει τα χαρτια στα γραφεια της vivodi στις 9/6 ,εκαναν 8 μερες να τα περασουν στα αρχεια τους εφτασαν οτε στις 19/6 και ως σημερα δεν εχει γινει τιποτα .Αυτο που με εκνευριζει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι η vivodi δεν θελει ποτε μα ποτε να κινηθει νομικα εναντιων του οτε γιατι οπως μου ειπαν "δεν ειναι δυνατο να γινεται σε καθε αιτηση που καθυστερει ,τοτε τι θα καναμε για ολες τις αιτησεις που εχουν καθυστερησει ?" .Μας κοροιδευουν ?Μετα λεμε για τον οτε οτι φταιει και κανει το ενα και το αλλο αλλα αν ειναι να περασω ολο το καλοκαιρι με dial-up τη στιγμη που θα μπορουσα να εχω dsl τοτε "ευχαριστω αλλα δε θα παρω" .Γιατι δε γινεται να τα ριχνουμε ολα στον οτε τη στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει η παραμικρη οργανωση στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια .Δυστυχως εχασαν πριν καν αρχισουν ενα μικρο αριθμο πελατων γιατι τα παθηματα μου τα βλεπουν και οσοι φιλοι μου ειχαν μεινει με την isdn και αφου ματια εχουν βλεπουν σε συγκριση με 2 φιλους μου που ειχαν παρει την προσφορα της forthnet και ειχαν δωσει τα χαρτια μια μερα πριν απο μενα και εχουν ενεργοποιηθει εδω και 20 μερες εγω ακομα περιμενω και δεν ξερω και ποσο ακομα θα ειμαι στην αναμονη .

----------


## pyroboy

5/7 πηρε την αιτηση ο ΟΤΕ και σημερα εγινε η "παραδοση της γραμμης απο τον ΟΤΕ" οπως ειπε και η κοπελια στο 13880
19 μερες, καλα δεν ειναι? λολ

----------


## mich83

9/6: Πήγα την αίτηση στα γραφεία τους. 
17/6: Εστάλη στον ΟΤΕ.
20/7:Εδωσε το ΟΚ ο ΟΤΕ.
26/7: Ενεργοποιήθηκα.

Γύρω στις 50 μέρες. Υπέροχα.

----------


## jim8519

Θα ήθελα να μάθω εάν έχει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ή γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικά

Αγόρασα απο πλαίσιο, dslcube (5 μήνες -512) τον Μαϊο και έστειλα τα χαρτιά ενεργοποίησης στην Vivodi απο τις 17 Μαίου. Μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή adsl. Μετά απο συνεχείς ενοχλήσεις στο c.s τις Vivodi με παρέπεπταν στο τέλος κάθε εβδομάδας ή στο τέλος του μήνα για την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής και μου έλεγαν ότι είναι θέμα του ΟΤΕ η καθυστέρηση αυτή. Ανήκω στο αστικό κέντρο Κάρολος  και από οτι κατάλαβα απο το forum εδω προκείται για ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα αστικά κέντρα της χώρας μας. 
Στην τελευταία επικοινωνία με το customer service τις εταιρείας μου είπαν ότι ο Οτε δεν έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση για εισαγωγή στο δίκτυο της VIv καθώς ''Υπάρχει προσωρινή μη διαθεσιμότητα ADSL & SDSL πρόσβασης (Αστικό κέντρο : ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ) μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της Vivodi Telecom αλλά υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ΑDSL μέσω του δικτύου τoυ OTE και πλέον θα υπαχθώ στο δίκτυο του Οτε.Πέρασαν 2 εβδομάδες απο τότε και ακόμα δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα.εξακολουθούν και λένε στο τέλος της εβδομάδας ή στο τέλος του μήνα.

Για την καθυστέρηση αυτή φταίει οτί ανήκω στο συγκεκριμένο αστικό κέντρο ή πλέον ο Οτε εξυπηρετεί κατά προτεραιότητα τις δικές του αιτήσεις και αφήνει τους άλλους να περιμένουν?
Τι μπορώ πλέον να κάνω?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

To DSLAM του πΟΤΕ έχει πόρτες ελεύθερες ? πάρε 134 και ρώτα .Αν έχει , σε έχουν ψιλοκαθυστερήσει  :Whistle:   .

----------


## alexpeykh

Εχουμε πολλες μερες να δουμε καποιον να ενεργοποιειται ...Οι υπολοιποι μετα το 15αυγουστο δηλαδη ?Συμπληρωνω σημερα 56 μερες και ανεβαινει...

----------


## prodromosfan

Απο 6-6 εχω στειλει την αιτηση
15-6 την καταχωρησαν στο συστημα τους
17-7 την εστειλαν στον οτε
Σημερα μου ειπαν οτι θελει καμια 20αρια μερες
μαλλον θα το ακυρωσω
.

----------


## scoupegt

Απο 27 Ιουνιου μεχρι σημερα περιμενω...Οταν ειχα Οτενετ εκανε 15 εργασιμες μερες.Τωρα ειναι  για να χτυπαω το κεφαλι μου στο τοιχο...

----------


## Sannin

Μήπως να γίνει μια δημοσκόπιση μόνο για χρόνους αναμονής σε shared/full llu; Εγώ τουλάχιστον, από το παρών νήμα δεν βγάζω συμπέρασμα...

----------


## Lumens

Έστειλα την αίτηση για fullLLU 2048/640 (νέα τηλεφωνική σύνδεση, είχα κόψει τον ΟΤΕ) την Τετάρτη, Πέμπτη πήρανε για επιβεβαίωση και μου είπαν για αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου. Άντε να δούμε.

----------


## Sannin

Εντάξει και μένα μου είπανε 15 - 20 εργάσιμες μέρες για shared llu, αλλά για μένα μετράει ο μέσος όρος από προσωπικές εμπειρίες όλων μας.

----------


## sdn

> Μήπως να γίνει μια δημοσκόπιση μόνο για χρόνους αναμονής σε shared/full llu; Εγώ τουλάχιστον, από το παρών νήμα δεν βγάζω συμπέρασμα...


Έχουν γίνει δύο (κάνε search) αλλά από εκεί είναι που δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη  :Smile: 

To νήμα αυτό το ξεκίνησα για πληροφόρηση σχετικά με τους χρόνους αναμονής και πολλές φορές κατέληξε να είναι νήμα ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης  :Smile: 

Πάντως από εδώ θα βγάλεις πιο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα έστω και με κόπο γιατί έχεις πολλές πληροφορίες και είναι δυναμικό (βλέπεις πως εξελίσσονται διαχρονικά οι χρόνοι, ανα περιοχή κλπ)

----------


## djsolid

:Offtopic: 



> To νήμα αυτό το ξεκίνησα για πληροφόρηση σχετικά με τους χρόνους αναμονής και πολλές φορές κατέληξε να είναι νήμα ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης


Αν δεν ήταν και αυτό οι περισσοτεροι θα είχαμε απογοητευτεί... Αυτο το νήμα μας κανει να μην αισθανομαστε και τοσο μόνοι στον αδικο κοσμο των ISP's και οτι τελικά δεν είμαστε εμείς γκαντέμηδες απλά η οργάνωση είναι χάλια...
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την (έστω και έμμεση) ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. :Respekt: 

 :Offtopic:

----------


## telePSmobile

DSL cube

Έστειλα την αίτηση Τρίτη 31 Ιουλιου.
Την έλαβαν 01 Αυγούστου.
11 Αυγούστου το λαμπάκι άναβε. Του πήρα τηλέφωνο για τους κωδικούς αλλα μου είπαν οτι δεν έχουν ενημέρωση απο ΟΤΕ για την ενεργοποίηση και μού δώσαν τους κωδικούς με δικό μου ρίσκο για έναρξη τιμολόγησης.
Τελικά είχα συνδεθεί  :One thumb up:  

Αρα: 10 ημέρες απο την ημέρα παραλαβής της αίτησης.
Τον θεωρώ πολύ καλό χρόνο.

----------


## pelasgian

Σε πόσους από εσάς είπαν ότι για το λάθος ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ λόγω λάθους επωνυμίας ή αριθμού στη πρώτη αίτηση;
Γενικά, σε ποιους είπαν ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για τη καθυστέρηση;

----------


## djsolid

Σε εμένα...

----------


## Sannin

> Έχουν γίνει δύο (κάνε search) αλλά από εκεί είναι που δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη 
> 
> To νήμα αυτό το ξεκίνησα για πληροφόρηση σχετικά με τους χρόνους αναμονής και πολλές φορές κατέληξε να είναι νήμα ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης 
> 
> Πάντως από εδώ θα βγάλεις πιο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα έστω και με κόπο γιατί έχεις πολλές πληροφορίες και είναι δυναμικό (βλέπεις πως εξελίσσονται διαχρονικά οι χρόνοι, ανα περιοχή κλπ)


Αυτό που συνήθως δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι αν αναφέρονται σε shared/full llu ή μεσω δικτύου ΟΤΕ...

----------


## Georgie

Συνεχώς τά έριχνε ο ένας στον αλλο...
Μέχρι πού έφτασα - μετά απο τηλεφωνικό μαραθώνιο -  στον Διευθυντή τού ΟΤΕ στό Παγκράτι,
και 'ολα έγιναν σέ 20 λεπτά....
Πωωώς σάς φαίνεται...
Α!  Ξέχασα...σύνολο ημερών : 37 !!!
και επειδή -εννοείται- πήρα εγώ τούς κωδικούς... :Wink:  
Αίτηση : 30 Ιουνίου
Ενεργ/ση : 3 Αυγούστου
Προβλημα στήν θύρα καί τελική ενεργ/ση στίς 7 Αυγ.
Η επιστολή μέ τούς κωδικούς ήρθε στις 14 Αυγ.   :Clap:

----------


## iliteo

Για shared LLU 1024/256.
17/7 έρχονται δύο τύποι απο τη Vivodi στο σπίτι μου, κατόπιν ραντεβού.
Υπογράφω τη σύμβαση.
18/7 16:00 διακόπτω την ΑΡΥΣ απο το 134.
19/7 κόβεται το adsl, 9 το πρωί..!!! ήμαρτον..!!!
20/7 στέλνεται η αίτηση απο τη Vivodi στον ΟΤΕ.
Φεύγω διακοπές.
8/8 Επιστρέφω.
11/8 Παρασκευή. Έγκριση του ΟΤΕ, δίνει την γραμμή στη Vivo.
Μεσολαβεί Σ/Κ και 15Αύγουστο..  :Sad: 
Η Vivo θα ανοίξει την Πέμπτη 17/8.
18/8 Παρασκευή. το ραντεβού για τη μεικτονόμηση είναι για σήμερα.  :Smile: 
18/8 15:30 Πάω ο ίδιος στη Vivo στο Χαλάνδρι και παίρνω τους κωδικούς.
18/8 βράδυ. Παίρνω στη Vivo και μαθαίνω οτι η γραμμή παραδόθηκε -
εγώ όμως δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ ακόμα  :Sad: 
Παίρνω στο τεχνικό τμήμα και αφού το ψάχνουμε λίγο, το δηλώνει βλάβη.
Λογικά μέχρι τη Δευτέρα 21/8 θα πρέπει να είναι όλα ΟΚ.  :Wink: 
Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι με ταλαιπώρησαν πάντως...

----------


## Lumens

5 μέρες μετά την αιτήσηή μου με πήρε μια υπάλληλος και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει βλάβη και δε γίνεται να μπεί η dsl. Η κοπέλα ήταν βούρλο εντελώς, την ρωτούσα αν είναι προσωρινή βλάβη και θα καθυστερήσει ή αν δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα σπίτι μου και δεν ήξερε να απαντήσει. 

Πήρα το 13880 (κινητομανία) και φυσικά δεν έπιασα γραμμή, οπότε έστειλα το ίδιο βράδυ ένα email στο customer support, όπου φυσικά περίμενα να μη μου απαντήσουν ποτέ!

Έλα όμως που ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος  :Razz:  

Την επόμενη μέρα στις 9,30 το πρωί με πήρε μια κοπελιά στο κινητό, μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες στον κόμβο της Vivodi στα Χανιά, ότι δεν ξέρουν πότε θα βάλουν, μπορεί από 1 μέχρι 3-4 μήνες που είναι και το σύνηθες, και προσπάθησε να δεί τη λίστα προτεραιότητας αλλά δε τα κατάφερε. Και μου είπε off the record ότι ίσως αργήσουν αρκετά να προσθέσουν νέες πόρτες και πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω για να πάρω την προπληρωμή μου πίσω.

Οπότε μιας και δε καίγομαι για ιντερνετ αυτή τη στιγμη, θα περιμένω λίγο καιρό μήπως βάλει πόρτες η Vivodi, αλλιώς θα περιμένω τις καινούριες προσφορές από Σεπτέμβριο μέσω ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## lewton

> 5 μέρες μετά την αιτήσηή μου με πήρε μια υπάλληλος και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει βλάβη και δε γίνεται να μπεί η dsl. Η κοπέλα ήταν βούρλο εντελώς, την ρωτούσα αν είναι προσωρινή βλάβη και θα καθυστερήσει ή αν δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα σπίτι μου και δεν ήξερε να απαντήσει. 
> 
> Πήρα το 13880 (κινητομανία) και φυσικά δεν έπιασα γραμμή, οπότε έστειλα το ίδιο βράδυ ένα email στο customer support, όπου φυσικά περίμενα να μη μου απαντήσουν ποτέ!
> 
> Έλα όμως που ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος  
> 
> Την επόμενη μέρα στις 9,30 το πρωί με πήρε μια κοπελιά στο κινητό, μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες στον κόμβο της Vivodi στα Χανιά, ότι δεν ξέρουν πότε θα βάλουν, μπορεί από 1 μέχρι 3-4 μήνες που είναι και το σύνηθες, και προσπάθησε να δεί τη λίστα προτεραιότητας αλλά δε τα κατάφερε. Και μου είπε off the record ότι ίσως αργήσουν αρκετά να προσθέσουν νέες πόρτες και πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω για να πάρω την προπληρωμή μου πίσω.
> 
> Οπότε μιας και δε καίγομαι για ιντερνετ αυτή τη στιγμη, θα περιμένω λίγο καιρό μήπως βάλει πόρτες η Vivodi, αλλιώς θα περιμένω τις καινούριες προσφορές από Σεπτέμβριο μέσω ΑΡΥΣ.


Εγώ θα έλεγα να ξεκινήσεις τις διαδικασίες για να πάρεις τα λεφτά σου πίσω (ή για να πάρεις μέσω ΑΡΥΣ από Vivodi), γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλουν πόρτες στα Χανιά άμεσα.
Η αρχική στρατηγική του να καλύψουν και 6-7 μεσαίες πόλεις τους βγήκε ζημιογόνα, οπότε θα περιοριστούν σε Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη-Πάτρα.

----------


## alexpeykh

Επιτελους online μετα απο 2 μηνες και 10 ημερες .Τελικα για να γινει η δουλεια πρεπει να γινει μια καταγγελια .Ο οτε πηρε την καταγγελια στα χερια του στις 9/8 και στις 10/8 ειχε παραδωσει τη γραμμη στην vivodi .Βεβαια η vivodi εκανε και αλλες 10 μερες για τη μεικτονομηση .Αρε χεζμπολα που τους χρειαζεται

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ θα έλεγα να ξεκινήσεις τις διαδικασίες για να πάρεις τα λεφτά σου πίσω (ή για να πάρεις μέσω ΑΡΥΣ από Vivodi), γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλουν πόρτες στα Χανιά άμεσα.
> Η αρχική στρατηγική του να καλύψουν και 6-7 μεσαίες πόλεις τους βγήκε ζημιογόνα, οπότε θα περιοριστούν σε Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη-Πάτρα.



Αρε ΟΤΕ που τους χρείαζεται!!   :ROFL:

----------


## Sannin

To διάστημα από το να παραδώσει ο ΟΤΕ τη γραμμή (σε Shared LLU) μέχρι τη μεικτονόμιση συνήθως πόσο είναι;

----------


## mich83

από 1έως 5 μέρες κατά μέσο όρο απ' ότι μου λέγανε οι κόπελες όταν περίμενα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Χμμμ

*tyremporas2 οπλίζεται με θάρρος

Το DSLcube μου έληξε στις 08/08 και εδώ και 13 μέρες είμαι σε αορίστου shared llu 512/128 επειδή έλειπα από Αθήνα.

Αύριο το πρωί λέω να περάσω από τα κεντρικά της Βιβόντι στο μακρινό και αφιλόξενο Χαλάνδρι και να προπληρώσω ένα εξάμηνο πακέτο 2048/640 που βγαίνει 26,5 ευρώ τελική.Θα οπλιστώ με θάρρος και ελπίζω να μπορέσω να συνεννοηθώ  :Whistle:  .

Αν και , για να τα λέμε όλα , μια φορά χρειάστηκε να πάω στα κεντρικά τους τέλη Γενάρη για να δώσω την αίτηση για τον κύβο και ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι , ενώ 3-4 φορές που τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για διαδικαστικά ζητήματα  ήταν εντελώς συνεννοήσιμοι.

Ελπίζω , με λίγη τύχη , αύριο το απόγευμα να έχω 2048/640.Για να δούμε.Μου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία  :ROFL:   ...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

update : Πέρασα από τα κεντρικά της Βιβόντι  σήμερα και κατέθεσα την αίτηση για εξάμηνο 2048/640 shared llu στα 159 ευρώ τελική .Θέλουν λέει 4-5 εργασιμες για την αναβάθμιση.Για τ'όνομα του Θεού . Εάν δεν μπορούν ούτε στο δίκτυό τους να κάνουν μια απλή αναβάθμιση σε 1 μέρα , στα ΑΡΥΣ τι κάνουν ? εδώ οι δημόσιοι ξύστες του πΟΤΕ σε 1-2 μερές σε έχουν αναβαθμίσει και η Βιβόντι κάνει 4-5 μέρες.Τεσπα , από βδομάδας πάμε σε 2048/*640*  :One thumb up:   .

Άλλαξα και την υπογραφή μου μπας και γίνει κανα θαύμα και αναβαθμιστώ πριν το Σαββατοκύριακο.

*tyremporas2 σταυρώνει δάχτυλα   :Razz:

----------


## pathfinder

4/8 - ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ 2048/640 SHARED
8/8 - Η ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΣΜΕΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟ ΟΤΕ
21/8 - ΑΠΟ ΟΤΕ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΟΚ!
22/8 - ΕΓΙΝΕ Η ΜΕΙΚΤΟΝΟΜΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΒΙΒΟ
23/8 - ΕΧΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ!

δεν ειναι και ασχημος χρόνος!! :Smile:

----------


## Sannin

Shared LLU

- Η αίτηση φτάνει στα γραφεία της vivodi στις 1/8.
- Σήμερα 23/8 πήρα τηλεφωνικώς του κωδικούς και βρίσκομαι πλέον με 2048/640.  :Worthy:

----------


## Anarki

> Εγώ θα έλεγα να ξεκινήσεις τις διαδικασίες για να πάρεις τα λεφτά σου πίσω (ή για να πάρεις μέσω ΑΡΥΣ από Vivodi), γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλουν πόρτες στα Χανιά άμεσα.


Μου 'κανες την καρδιά περιβόλι τώρα.
Αρχικά ήθελα full llu με dsl phone. Μαθαίνω οτι δεν υπάρχει αυτή η υπηρεσία πλέον στα Χανιά.
"Ε, γουατ δε χελ" λέω, "θα βάλω shared llu, πάλι γλιτώνω κάποια λεφτά". Και τώρα αυτό  :Crying: 

Πάντως (λίγο πιο on topic), όσες φορές πήρα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω κάτι στο 13880 έπιασα αμέσως γραμμή. Ενα e-mail που έστειλα πριν απο 8 μέρες όμως δεν έχει απαντηθεί ακόμα. Τους πήρα και τηλέφωνο και τους έκραξα αλλά δεν βοήθησε σε κάτι αυτό...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> update : Πέρασα από τα κεντρικά της Βιβόντι  σήμερα και κατέθεσα την αίτηση για εξάμηνο 2048/640 shared llu στα 159 ευρώ τελική .Θέλουν λέει 4-5 εργασιμες για την αναβάθμιση.Για τ'όνομα του Θεού . Εάν δεν μπορούν ούτε στο δίκτυό τους να κάνουν μια απλή αναβάθμιση σε 1 μέρα , στα ΑΡΥΣ τι κάνουν ? εδώ οι δημόσιοι ξύστες του πΟΤΕ σε 1-2 μερές σε έχουν αναβαθμίσει και η Βιβόντι κάνει 4-5 μέρες.Τεσπα , από βδομάδας πάμε σε 2048/*640*   .
> 
> Άλλαξα και την υπογραφή μου μπας και γίνει κανα θαύμα και αναβαθμιστώ πριν το Σαββατοκύριακο.
> 
> *tyremporas2 σταυρώνει δάχτυλα


Το θαύμα έγινεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  

Πάω να κατεβάσω κάτι drivers και βλέπω να κατεβαίνουν με 160-170 kB/sec  και (νομίζοντας ότι έχω ακόμα 512/128) λέω 'Τί μ***ες εκεί στην MSI δίνουν corrupted drivers από το επίσημο σάιτ  :Cool:  ' και δεν έδωσα σημασία.Επειδή οι drivers δεν έκαναν δουλειά (θα τα πούμε αναλυτικά γι αυτούς στο Software-Hardware  :Razz:  γιατί η παλιά κάρτα δικτύου μου δεν την πολυπαλεύει) πάω να κατεβάσω κάποιους άλλους.Πάλι ίδια ταχύτητα.Λέω δεν ήταν corrupted οι προηγούμενοι , βρε λες?Μπαίνω στο interface του ρούτερ και ... *2048/640*  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   .

Κατεβάζω από τον ftp του Πολυτεχνείου με 224-225 kB/sec  :Respekt:  .Και μια μέτρηση από το τεστ της Φόρθνετ : 

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 554.22Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.81Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test

Με αναβάθμισαν πριν το Σ/Κ χωρίς καν να πάρω τηλέφωνο.Πληρώνω 26,5 ευρω το μήνα με 6μηνη (και όχι 12μηνη) δέσμευση και με upload 640 και όχι 256 (και με τη γραμμή στην τσίτα όπως φαίνεται και χωρίς περιορισμό πακέτων κτλ. κτλ. κτλ.  :Whistle:  )


έντιτ: Και στατιστικά γραμμής 

SNR Margin	        32.6    dB
Line Attenuation      18.1    dB

βλέποντας το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205  , μια χαρά είναι και η γραμμή

----------


## ardi21

Χωρις να θελω να μειωσω την απεραντη χαρα του tyrempora2...160-170 kb/s για 2048 ειναι καλα?? :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Χωρις να θελω να μειωσω την απεραντη χαρα του tyrempora2...160-170 kb/s για 2048 ειναι καλα??


Αν στα δίνει κάποιο αξιόπιστο test ή κάποιο download από αξιόπιστο server, όχι δεν είναι καλά.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Χωρις να θελω να μειωσω την απεραντη χαρα του tyrempora2...160-170 kb/s για 2048 ειναι καλα??


Μα 160-170 είχα από το σάιτ της MSI από αμερικάνικο σέρβερ  :Twisted Evil:  .Παρακάτω έγραψα :




> Πάω να κατεβάσω κάτι drivers και βλέπω να κατεβαίνουν με 160-170 kB/sec και (νομίζοντας ότι έχω ακόμα 512/128) λέω 'Τί μ***ες εκεί στην MSI δίνουν corrupted drivers από το επίσημο σάιτ  ' και δεν έδωσα σημασία.Επειδή οι drivers δεν έκαναν δουλειά (θα τα πούμε αναλυτικά γι αυτούς στο Software-Hardware γιατί η παλιά κάρτα δικτύου μου δεν την πολυπαλεύει) πάω να κατεβάσω κάποιους άλλους.Πάλι ίδια ταχύτητα.Λέω δεν ήταν corrupted οι προηγούμενοι , βρε λες?Μπαίνω στο interface του ρούτερ και ... 2048/640    .
> 
> Κατεβάζω από *τον ftp του Πολυτεχνείου με 224-225 kB/sec* .Και μια μέτρηση από το τεστ της Φόρθνετ :
> 
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 554.22Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . .* 1.81Mb/s*
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> 
> click START to re-test



 :Wink:  

εδώ και αρκετές ώρες είμαι καρφωμένος στο DC++ με 220-221 kB/sec . Κατεβάζω κάπου στα 19 GB  τη μέρα με 24/7  :Whistle:  ...

----------


## flo

> Μα 160-170 είχα από το σάιτ της MSI από αμερικάνικο σέρβερ  .Παρακάτω έγραψα :
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> εδώ και αρκετές ώρες είμαι καρφωμένος στο DC++ με 220-221 kB/sec . Κατεβάζω κάπου στα 19 GB τη μέρα με 24/7  ...


Πωπω φιλε τετοια λες και με τρελενεις. Περιμενω και εγω 2mbit απο την vivo.

----------


## cipher

Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα:

17/07 - Αποστολή αίτησης στη Vivodi (με Courier = παραλαβή την επόμενη μέρα)
26/07 - Λήψη αίτησης ενεργοποίησης από πΟΤΕ (και μου είπαν ότι θα πάρει 10-12 εργάσιμες!)
08/08 - Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής

Το πιο ψυχαγωγικό κομμάτι, όμως, ήταν όταν προσπαθούσα να στείλω φωτογραφία ταυτότητας (attachment) στη Vivodi, ώστε να μου πουν τηλεφωνικώς username/password. Κανένα από τα e-mail τους δε δούλευε και μου τα γυρνούσε πίσω ο postmaster  :Mad:

----------


## drterror

Αίτηση για Full-LLU

Αποστολή Αίτησης 7/7
Αποστολή απο την Vivo στον ποτε 14/7 (μια βδομαδα έλεος)

Σήμερα έχουμε 3/9 και όσο τους είδατε εσείς , άλλο τόσο τους έχω δει και εγώ....

----------


## srigatos

27/8 Έγινε η αίτηση.
7/8 Κατά τα λεγόμενα τους έχει γίνει η ενεργοποίηση. 
Από 7/8 εως σήμερα καθημερινα τηλέφωνα γιατί η γραμμή δεν έχει έρθει. Μου είπαν ότι η χρέωση ξεκίνησε απο 7/8 και ότι δεν είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα που δεν παίζει η γραμμή. Σε κάθε κλείσει που πέρνω, μου λενε ότι θα το φτιάξουν αύριο το πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή, αλλά μεχρι τώρα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.
Μίλησα με κάποιον διευθυντή πριν 10 μέρες και μου είπε οτι όταν ενεργοποιηθεί να στείλω email και να ζητώ απο την ημερα που έγινε η ενεργοποίηση να ξεκινήσει η χρέωση.

Τελικά είναι απαράδεκτοι, τώρα προσπαθώ μπας και πάρω πίσω τα λεφτά μου και πάω σε καμιά πιο σοβαρή εταιρεία.

----------


## thestria

> Το πιο ψυχαγωγικό κομμάτι, όμως, ήταν όταν προσπαθούσα να στείλω φωτογραφία ταυτότητας (attachment) στη Vivodi, ώστε να μου πουν τηλεφωνικώς username/password. Κανένα από τα e-mail τους δε δούλευε και μου τα γυρνούσε πίσω ο postmaster


Το ξέρεις ότι τα zip files δεν τα δέχεται το mail τους; Σε zip την έστελνες την ταυτότητα σου; Δεν ξέρω μήπως απορρίπει και άλλης μορφής αρχεία.

----------


## zealavor

28/4 παραλαμβάνει αίτηση η Βίβο
2/5 στον ΟΤΕ (πάλι μια βδομάδα)

1 μήνα στον ΟΤΕ
3βδομάδες μεικτονόμηση

20/6 παίρνω τους κωδικούς αλλά δεν βλέπω γραμμή - δηλώνεται βλάβη

15/7 με παίρνουν για ραντεβού για έλεγχο βλάβης (μετά απο 3 βδομάδες!!!) - έλειπα διακοπές

10/8 κανονίζω ραντεβού για 23/8 που επεστρεφα από διακοπές

23/8 δεν έρχεται κανείς (-αρχικά μου λένε ότι ο τεχνικός πήγε πρώτα στο κέντρο και βρήκε καμμένο το κύκλωμά μου!!! - μετά παραδέχονται ότι μου λέγαν ψέματα και δεν είχαν σημειώσει κανένα ραντεβού - ΕΛΕΟΣ ουτε αυτό δε μπορούν να κάνουν)

4/8 παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μου λένε ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε και έχω Internet

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 4,5 μήνες (άντε τον 1 μήνα έφταιγα εγώ με τις διακοπές μου...και καλά)

Έχω αποφασίσει ήδη ότι μετά το συμβόλαιο θα βάλω ΟΤΕνετ

----------


## johnkarak

Μακάρι να είχε ενεργοποιηθεί..
Ακόμα περιμένω........

Και θα περιμένω αρκετές μέρες απ΄ ότι φαίνεται ακόμα..

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46461

----------


## ThodorisAlpha

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Είμαι καινούριο μέλος στο forum και θέλω να πω τον "πόνο" μου. 
Είμαι συνδρομητής στην Vivodi τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια περίπου στα 384 (ΑΡΥΣ), και επειδή η τιμή ήταν κάπως τσουχτερή για τα σημερινά δεδομένα είπα να αγοράσω προπληρωμένο πακέτο. Όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο για να ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται, το εύλογο ερώτημά μου ήταν "Και πότε θα ενεργοποηθεί η γραμμή?", και η απάντηση ήταν "Το πολύ σε 2-3 μέρες". 
Για να μην πολυλογώ, αφού έκανα καταθέσεις, αιτήσεις κτλ. με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να τους βιαβεβαιώσω οτι έχω εξοφλήσει τον τελευταίο μήνα, και αφού το έκανα στέλνοντας με ένα fax την απόδειξη, μου είπαν ότι 1/9 θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Και ναι σήμερα έχουμε 7/9..
Περίμενα για την αρχική ενεργοποίηση 2 και κατι βδομάδες,  αλλά όταν λένε 1/9 ας είναι τότε και ας μην λένε μπούρδες για να μας γλείφουν τα αυτιά..Thanks for reading!

----------


## apok

29/8 έκανες την αίτηση αν κατάλαβα καλά??

----------


## ThodorisAlpha

Ακριβώς! Δεν ζω στον φανταστικό μου μικρό κόσμο, απλά σπάζομαι όταν άλλα λένε και άλλα κάνουνε, γιατί και όταν έκανα την αρχική σύνδεση είχαν πει ότι η αναβάθμιση γίνεται .."άμεσα"..

----------


## Georgie

Μή βιάζεσαι αφεντικό,  μή βιάζεσαι... :Whistle:   :Laughing:

----------


## ibari

Η αναβάθμιση γίνεται άμεσα σε όσους είναι σε dslam της Vivodi. Εσύ που είσαι μέσω ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει πρώτα να σου γύρισει ο ΟΤΕ τη γραμμή σε 1024 και δε νομίζω να μπορεί να γίνει μέσα σε 2 μέρες, ειδικά τώρα που τρέχουν με το διπλασιασμό.

Κουράγιο...

----------


## katafitos

Μπορει να παρει μεχρι και 12 εργασιμες (αν υπαρχουν πορτες στην περιοχη) για να σου ενεργοποιησει ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμη (μακαρι πιο νωρις)

----------


## vaggeo

12/7 Πηγα την αιτηση προσωπικα

εδω και μια βδομαδα εχω ενεργη γραμμη αλλα χωρις κωδικους....

----------


## ThodorisAlpha

Το ξέρω παιδιά..Περίμενα 2 ή 3 βδομάδες για την πρώτη ενεργοποίηση..Απλά μου την έχουν σπάσει οι μπαρούφες που λένε..

----------


## trosh

Μια από τα ίδια και εδώ.
16/8 πληρωμή και αίτηση για 6 μήνες 1024. 
Μου είπαν ότι θα δουλέψει η νέα ταχύτητα 1/9 (μου το επιβεβαίωσαν 3 φορές)

Μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνα, φαξ και email η δικαιολογία προφανής – φταίει ο ΟΤΕ!!!

Αν δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται καλύτερα να μην δεσμεύονται με ακριβής ημερομηνία.

----------


## prodromosfan

τα λέει ολα η υπογραφή
διοδος 512 shared

----------


## GMAN

Γειά και χαρά σε όλους εδώ! Πριν λίγο γράφτηκα στο φορουμ, και σκοπεύω να το υποστηρίξω, μόλις ερθει η ADSL  μου...

Η δική μου ιστορία εξελίσσεται φυσιολογικά μέχρι τωρα:
31/8 Αίτηση DSL CUBE στα 512 μέσω ΑΡΥΣ στα Βριλήσσια (Η αίτηση έγινε στα κεντρικά της VIVODI στο Χαλάνδρι)
1/9 Ενημέρωση ότι η αιτηση έχει προωθηθεί στον ΟΤΕ.

Τωρα βρισκόμαστε στην αναμονή για την ενεργοποίηση... Ελπίζω μέχρι τις 20/9 να το έχουν ενεργοποιήσει. Τι λέτε εσείς?

----------


## Hwoarang

Λογικα ναι. Μπορεις και νωρίτερα απο τις 20. Στην επαρχία είναι συνήθως που αργουν να έρθουν :Mad:

----------


## GMAN

Η κοπέλα στα κεντρικά μου είπε "ο ΟΤΕ τώρα κάνει 3-15εργάσιμες μέρες".
Άρα 20/9 είναι η τελευταία φυσιολογική προθεσμία να την ενεργοποιήσουν... Για να δουμε...

----------


## Wickerman

Η δικιά μου σύνδεση έγινε ως εξής.Στέλνω την επιστολή του cube για την 2Mbps προσφορα στις 01-08-06 από Πάτρα. Στις 04-08-06 εχει φτάσει εκεί που πρέπει, υποθέτω στα κεντρικά στο χαλάνδρι. 11-08-06 ο ΟΤΕ απαντά οτι το θέμα οσο τον αφορά εχει τελειώσει και εχει παραδώσει την γραμμή στην vivodi. Ρωτάω λοιπόν το υπάλληλο, υπό νορμάλ καταστάσεις ποτε θα έχω ιντερνετ και μου λεει σε 2-3 μερες κυριε μου. Εφόσον λοιπόν ήταν παρασκευή παίρνω τηλέφωνο την τετάρτη τι γίνεται γιατί γραμμη δεν είχα μου λένε έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο, έπρεπε να λειτουργεί αλλα μεχρι την παρασκευή θα λειτουργεί σίγουρα. Για να μην πολυλογώ, την παρασκευή τίποτα και μου λένε πάλι τετάρτη. Την τετάρτη μου δινουν τους κωδικούς αφού με έβαλαν να ψάχνω να βρω fax εφόσον εγώ δεν έχω για να στείλω φωτοτυπία της ταυτοτητας. 2 ώρες αργοτερα με πληροφορούν ότι οι κωδικοί είναι σωστοί απλά η γραμμή δεν έχει ακόμα αυτονομηθεί. Φτασαμε παλι παρασκευή που είχαν πεί για μια ακομη φορά οτι 100% αυτή το φορά θα μπορέσετε να "παίξετε". Εκεί παρέδωσα πνεύμα απο την κοροϊδία και χωρίς να τους βρίσω φυσικά ( παροτι το ήθελα πάρα πολύ ) τους είπα ότι ας μου ελεγαν εξαρχης κυριέ μου χρειαζόμαστε τοσες εβδομάδες για να κάνουμε αυτονόμηση της γραμμής και όχι απο παρασκευή σε τετάρτη και ξανα παρασκευή και αντε παλι απο την αρχη!!! Εν ολίγης και παραλείποντας να αναφέρω σκηνές απείρου κάλους που διαδραματίστηκαν με το τηλεφωνικό τους κεντρο στις επιλογες 3 και κυριώς την 5 (τεχνικό τμημα) κατάφερα στις 31-08-06 να έχω γραμμή. Πολλοί από εσάς θα σκεφτούν τώρα, εντάξει 20 μέρες είναι νορμάλ και παραπονιέσαι ρε μεγάλε??? δεν παραπονιέμαι για αυτο, παραπονιέμαι για την κοροϊδία και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο θα έκαναν να κάνουν μια δουλειά μισής ώρας, όπως οι ίδιοι οι τεχνικοί τους ανέφεραν, για την αυτονόμηση της γραμμής μου αν δεν είχα κάνει όλα αυτά που έκανα. Για μισή ώρα λοιπόν δουλειά και άπειρα τηλέφωνα απο εμένα χρειάστηκαν ακριβώς 20 μέρες. Τι να πω, και εις ανώτερα!!! Επειδή όμως θέλω να αποδίδω και τα του καίσαρως το καίσαρι, η γραμμή ειναι εξαιρετική με καθαρά 1,78Mbps download και 554 Kbps upload. Για μένα λοιπόν επειδή κανένας απο τους εργαζόμενους εκεί μεσα δεν φταίει, το ψωμί τους προσπαθούν να βγαλουν τα παιδιά, θα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουν το τεχνικό τους τμήμα άμεσα και επίσης να μην αναγκάζουν τους υπαλλήλους τους να μας παραμυθιάζουν για να κερδίσουν 2-3 παράταση ακόμα. πες ότι θέλω τρεις εβδομαδες για να το κάνω αλλά σε τρεις εβδομάδες να το έχεις κάνει. Όλοι τότε πλέον θα σε θεωρούν σοβαρή και αξιόπιστη εταιρία τουλάχιστον στην πρώτη γνωριμία!!! Και ζητώ συγγνώμη από όσους το διάβασαν επειδή προφανώς πλατίασα όπως λέγανε στο γυμνάσιο και λύκειο. 

ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ!!! ΓΙΟΥΡΟΥΣΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΙΣΤΟΥΣ!!!!

----------


## petrogazz

31/8 Dslcube αίτηση για shared llu Θεσσαλονίκη (Κέντρο Ερμού). Η vivo στη Θεσ/νικη μου λέει πως δεν έχουν πόρτες και μπορει να περιμένω εως 2 μήνες. Από Αθήνα που λένε ότι έχει πόρτες και περιμένουμε τον οτε για παραδοση γραμμής. Αναμονή...

----------


## christos_swc

η αιτηση εγινε πεμπτη στις 17/8, προωθηθηκε στον οτε δευτερα στις 21 και την αλλη δευτερα στις 28 ειχα dsl.Εστειλα φαξ και πηρα τους κωδικους μου μεσα σε 5 λεπτα.DSL cube 512 apys, περιοχη παιανια

----------


## puzzle

καλημερα..μενω πατησια..πηγα στη βιβοντι(χαλανδρι) και εκανα αιτηση για full 2048/640 προπληρωμενο την προηγουμενη τεταρτη στις 6/9..με εχετε απογοητευσει τοσο πολυ που μαλλον δε ξερω τι να περιμενω..κουραγιο κι ο πονος θα περασει μα τον αγιο...ελπιζω να αξιζει..

----------


## Dimitris013

> καλημερα..μενω πατησια..πηγα στη βιβοντι(χαλανδρι) και εκανα αιτηση για full 2048/640 προπληρωμενο την προηγουμενη τεταρτη στις 6/9..με εχετε απογοητευσει τοσο πολυ που μαλλον δε ξερω τι να περιμενω..κουραγιο κι ο πονος θα περασει μα τον αγιο...ελπιζω να αξιζει..


Εγώ πάλι έκανα αίτηση 27/07 για Full LLU στα 512 και ακόμα τους περιμένω! Τώρα μου λένε ότι η γραμμή έχει παραδοθεί από αρχές Σεπτέμβρη (!) και ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρουν για να κλείσω ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό! Λέει κάνει περίπου 10 ημέρες για να έρθει ο τεχνικός! Και αναρωτιέμαι εγώ τώρα... Από την Σιβηρία έρχεται?? Δηλαδή τόση αναμονή για μία γ....σύνδεση?? Έλεος δηλαδή! Ούτε να έσκαβαν δεν θα έκαναν τόσο! Οπότε φίλε μου περίμενε 30 εργάσιμες για να δεις άσπρη μέρα! :Mad:

----------


## lewton

> Η δικιά μου σύνδεση έγινε ως εξής.Στέλνω την επιστολή του cube για την 2Mbps προσφορα στις 01-08-06 από Πάτρα. Στις 04-08-06 εχει φτάσει εκεί που πρέπει, υποθέτω στα κεντρικά στο χαλάνδρι. 11-08-06 ο ΟΤΕ απαντά οτι το θέμα οσο τον αφορά εχει τελειώσει και εχει παραδώσει την γραμμή στην vivodi. Ρωτάω λοιπόν το υπάλληλο, υπό νορμάλ καταστάσεις ποτε θα έχω ιντερνετ και μου λεει σε 2-3 μερες κυριε μου. Εφόσον λοιπόν ήταν παρασκευή παίρνω τηλέφωνο την τετάρτη τι γίνεται γιατί γραμμη δεν είχα μου λένε έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο, έπρεπε να λειτουργεί αλλα μεχρι την παρασκευή θα λειτουργεί σίγουρα. Για να μην πολυλογώ, την παρασκευή τίποτα και μου λένε πάλι τετάρτη. Την τετάρτη μου δινουν τους κωδικούς αφού με έβαλαν να ψάχνω να βρω fax εφόσον εγώ δεν έχω για να στείλω φωτοτυπία της ταυτοτητας. 2 ώρες αργοτερα με πληροφορούν ότι οι κωδικοί είναι σωστοί απλά η γραμμή δεν έχει ακόμα *αυτονομηθεί*. Φτασαμε παλι παρασκευή που είχαν πεί για μια ακομη φορά οτι 100% αυτή το φορά θα μπορέσετε να "παίξετε". Εκεί παρέδωσα πνεύμα απο την κοροϊδία και χωρίς να τους βρίσω φυσικά ( παροτι το ήθελα πάρα πολύ ) τους είπα ότι ας μου ελεγαν εξαρχης κυριέ μου χρειαζόμαστε τοσες εβδομάδες για να κάνουμε *αυτονόμηση* της γραμμής και όχι απο παρασκευή σε τετάρτη και ξανα παρασκευή και αντε παλι απο την αρχη!!! Εν ολίγης και παραλείποντας να αναφέρω σκηνές απείρου κάλους που διαδραματίστηκαν με το τηλεφωνικό τους κεντρο στις επιλογες 3 και κυριώς την 5 (τεχνικό τμημα) κατάφερα στις 31-08-06 να έχω γραμμή. Πολλοί από εσάς θα σκεφτούν τώρα, εντάξει 20 μέρες είναι νορμάλ και παραπονιέσαι ρε μεγάλε??? δεν παραπονιέμαι για αυτο, παραπονιέμαι για την κοροϊδία και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο θα έκαναν να κάνουν μια δουλειά μισής ώρας, όπως οι ίδιοι οι τεχνικοί τους ανέφεραν, για την *αυτονόμηση* της γραμμής μου αν δεν είχα κάνει όλα αυτά που έκανα. Για μισή ώρα λοιπόν δουλειά και άπειρα τηλέφωνα απο εμένα χρειάστηκαν ακριβώς 20 μέρες. Τι να πω, και εις ανώτερα!!! Επειδή όμως θέλω να αποδίδω και τα του καίσαρως το καίσαρι, η γραμμή ειναι εξαιρετική με καθαρά 1,78Mbps download και 554 Kbps upload. Για μένα λοιπόν επειδή κανένας απο τους εργαζόμενους εκεί μεσα δεν φταίει, το ψωμί τους προσπαθούν να βγαλουν τα παιδιά, θα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουν το τεχνικό τους τμήμα άμεσα και επίσης να μην αναγκάζουν τους υπαλλήλους τους να μας παραμυθιάζουν για να κερδίσουν 2-3 παράταση ακόμα. πες ότι θέλω τρεις εβδομαδες για να το κάνω αλλά σε τρεις εβδομάδες να το έχεις κάνει. Όλοι τότε πλέον θα σε θεωρούν σοβαρή και αξιόπιστη εταιρία τουλάχιστον στην πρώτη γνωριμία!!! Και ζητώ συγγνώμη από όσους το διάβασαν επειδή προφανώς πλατίασα όπως λέγανε στο γυμνάσιο και λύκειο. 
> 
> ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ!!! ΓΙΟΥΡΟΥΣΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΙΣΤΟΥΣ!!!!


*μικτονομηθεί                                                                            * και *μικτονήμηση* είναι οι λέξεις.

----------


## djsolid

Επιτελους...
23/06 αποστολη αιτησης στη vivodi μεσω διοδος... 
26/6 προώθηση της αιτησης στον ΟΤΕ...
*28/8 ενεργοποιηση* της γραμμης απο μερια του ΟΤΕ
11/9 ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης απο μερια της vivodi
Αυριο παιρνω κωδικους...
Μονο 2 μηνες και 17 ημερες.... 
Απορω πως καταφερα και εκανα υπομονη(και πανω απο 50 τηλ. στο 13880)

edit: τελικα δεν θα μου τους δωσουν σημερα γιατι δεν προλαβαινουν να τους εκδοσουν... μαλιστα με εναν που μιλησα μου ειπε να παρω αυριο μεθαυριο μηπως εχουν βγει... Αμα τους παρει και τους σηκωσει....

----------


## NLS

> *μικτονομηθεί                                                                            * και *μικτονήμηση* είναι οι λέξεις.


εμ  :Smile: 
και νόμιζα και εγώ ότι λέει τίποτα για Σιήτες Μουσουλμάνους  :Smile:  ή για την Ιρλανδία

(No offence ε)

----------


## lewton

> εμ 
> και νόμιζα και εγώ ότι λέει τίποτα για Σιήτες Μουσουλμάνους  ή για την Ιρλανδία
> 
> (No offence ε)


Όχι ρε σιγά.  :Wink:

----------


## NLS

...no offence από τον wickerman

----------


## lewton

> ...no offence από τον wickerman


Α, sorry.

----------


## Wickerman

no offence πράγματι παιδιά γιατί αυτήν ακριβώς την λέξη χρησιμοποίησαν. Τεχνικός δεν είμαι και ούτε το παίζω γνώστης του αντικειμένου. Αλλά αν αυτοί που είναι τεχνικοί κάνουν τέτοια λάθη τότε καταλαβαίνετε τι γίνεται!!! Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση πάντως. 

UP THE IRONS!!!

----------


## puzzle

τα παληκαρια στη vivodι ειναι για κλαμματα..πηγα ο ιδιος πριν μια εβδομαδα στα κεντρικα να συμπληρωσω την αιτηση για 2048/640 full llu μη γινει κανενα λαθος και μη πηραν σημερα να μουν πουν οτι η αιτηση δεν εχει προωθηθει ακομα γιατι δεν ειχαν σημειωσει ενα τηλεφωνο απο την πολυκατοικια μου για να δουν αν υπαρχει προσβαση dsl....ελεοοοοοοοςςςςςς!!!!!μια εβδομαδα τσαμπα...πτου και απο την αρχη!!! να χαιρεσται τα παληκαρια σας που δουλευουν εκει...  εκανα ολοκληρη φασαρια μπας και τουλαχιστον προωθηθει η αιτηση...

----------


## WandereR

3 εβδομάδες ακριβώς
15 εργάσιμες

Μια χαρά στα υπολοιπά... Η διαφορα είναι τεραστια και στο φορτωμα των σελιδων, κάτι που δεν το περιμενα.

----------


## drterror

Αίτηση για Full-LLU

Αποστολή Αίτησης 7/7
Αποστολή απο την Vivo στον ποτε 14/7 (μια βδομαδα έλεος)
31/8 - έρχονται να συνδεσουν την γραμμη - δεν βρίσκουν Ορια.
10/9 - Ξαναέρχονται ....Πουθενά τα όρια (ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΟΕΕΟΟ)
14/9 - Ξαναματαέρχονται...Τελικα υπάρχει βλάβη απο τον ΟΤΕ ....

και έχουμε μέλλον Ακομα...
Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ!

----------


## jose_ee1985

23 - 8   Στελνω την αιτηση ταχυδρομικώς απο Θεσσαλονικη
24 - 8   H αιτηση φτανει στα κεντρικα
28-  8   Η αιτηση προωθειται στον ΟΤΕ
8 - 9    Ο ΟΤΕ παραδισει την γραμμη στη βιβοντι
13-9    Συγχρονιζει το ρουτερ, στελνω φαξ, μου δινουν κωδικους λανθασμενους (μου εδωσαν για      512 συνδεση και οχι για 2048!). Ξαναπερνω μου δινουν τους σωστος αλλα μου λενε θα λειτουργουν απο 14-9 
14-9    Ολα φυσιολογικά πλεον :One thumb up:

----------


## CHNstf

Κόμβος Νέου Ηρακλείου Αττικής, full 2048
Αίτηση 9/8 στα γραφεία στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης
Δεν ενοχλώ έως 5/9
5/9 Έχει παραδοθεί η γραμμή από ΟΤΕ, εκκρεμεί ραντεβού με τεχνικό.
8/9 Τα ίδια
11/9 Με παίρνουν τηλ για να κανονίσουμε ραντεβού
15/9 Παίρνω τους κωδικούς από Χαλάνδρι και έρχεται ο τεχνικός για την σύνδεση.
        Ίντερνετ: ΟΚ  DSLphone: δεν μπορεί να πάρει
        Δηλώνω την βλάβη
18/9 Απάντηση από τους τεχνικούς: φταίνε ή το modem ή το ΑΤΑ ή τα καλώδια δικτύου
22/9 Τους πηγαίνω το modem στο Χαλάνδρι και όλα ΟΚ

Ταχύτητες dl όχι πάνω από 150kb/sec από ftp.nua.gr  ul περι τα 60-65 σε p2p. Pings δεν μέτρησα γιατί δεν μου φαίνονται προβληματικά.

----------


## petrogazz

> 31/8 Dslcube αίτηση για shared llu Θεσσαλονίκη (Κέντρο Ερμού). Η vivo στη Θεσ/νικη μου λέει πως δεν έχουν πόρτες και μπορει να περιμένω εως 2 μήνες. Από Αθήνα που λένε ότι έχει πόρτες και περιμένουμε τον οτε για παραδοση γραμμής. Αναμονή...


2/10/06 ήρθαν οι κωδικοί και όλα ΟΚ.
Δεύτερη αίτηση σε άλλο νούμερο πάλι για shared, παρελήφθει σήμερα από ΟΤΕ και περιμένω.

----------


## thestria

> 2/10/06 ήρθαν οι κωδικοί και όλα ΟΚ.
> Δεύτερη αίτηση σε άλλο νούμερο πάλι για shared, παρελήφθει σήμερα από ΟΤΕ και περιμένω.


Με το καλό...

----------


## the_ar

Διαπίστωσα τις τελευταίες μέρες ότι για την μεγάλη αναμονή ενεργοποίησης της FullLLU ευθύνεται αρκετά ο ΟΤΕ. Ιδού η πορεία της αίτησής μου στην Vivodi:

15/09/2006 Ημέρα Παρασκεύη: Στέλνω με courier στην Vivodi την αίτηση για ενεργοποίηση FullLLU 1024 και DSLPhone. Μαζί στέλνω και το καταθετήριο των €139 για προπληρωμένο εξάμηνο.

18/09/2006 Ημέρα Δευτέρα: Με καλεί ένας υπάλληλος της Vivodi και μου ζητά ένα τηλεφωνικό νούμερο της πολυκατοικίας για να δει αν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Του δίνω το τηλέφωνο ενός γείτονα, διαπιστώνει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και μου λέει ότι η αίτηση θα προχωρήσει κανονικά.

21/09/2006 Ημέρα Πέμπτη: Συνάντησα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ. Πάνω στην κουβέντα μου λέει ότι ήρθε για να βάλει μια γραμμή για την Vivodi. Τον ρώτησα τι ημερομηνία έγραφε η αίτηση και αν η γραμμή είναι για μένα. Δείχνοντάς μου την αίτηση μου είπε ότι εστάλη από την Vivodi στις 20/09/2006 αλλά δεν αναφέρει το όνομά μου γιατί ουσιαστικά η γραμμή είναι στο όνομά της. Συμφώνησε όμως ότι μάλλον είναι για μένα. Μόλις όμως τον ρώτησα πότε θα ενημερωθεί η Vivodi ότι η γραμμή μπήκε άρχισε να μου τα μασάει και δεν με άφησε να ξαναδώ την αίτηση. Συγκεκριμένα μου είπε ότι μάλλον θα σταλεί ενημέρωση στην Vivodi Δευτέρα με Τρίτη (25-26/09/2006).

25/09/2006 Ημέρα Δευτέρα: Τηλεφωνώ στην Vivodi και μου λένε ότι έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ στις 20/09/2006 (πρωτού τους πώ ότι είχα δει τον υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ με την αίτηση στα χέρια του) αλλά δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν τον αριθμό της αίτησης. Μου λένε επίσης ότι δεν έχουν καμία απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ.

27/09/2006 Ημέρα Τετάρτη:  Τηλεφωνώ στην Vivodi και μου λένε ότι δεν έχουν καμία απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ.

03/10/2006 Ημέρα Τρίτη: Τηλεφωνώ στην Vivodi και μου λένε ότι δεν έχουν καμία απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ. Μου λένε επίσης ότι μπορώ να ζητήσω εγγράφως στοιχεία (Νο αίτησης προς ΟΤΕ) από την Vivodi για να ενοχλήσω τον ΟΤΕ και να δω γιατί δεν έχουν απαντήσει.

04/10/2006 Ημέρα Τετάρτη: Τηλεφωνώ στο 134 για πληροφορίες και μου λένε, με αγενέστατο τρόπο μάλιστα, ότι δεν έχω δουλειά εγώ να ανακατεύομαι και ότι αυτοί έχουν να κάνουν μόνο με την Vivodi και όχι με τους πελάτες της.

Οπότε βλέπουμε ότι ενώ ο ΟΤΕ έχει τελειώσει την δουλειά του (ή μήπως χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο που δεν γνωρίζω; ), καθυστερεί κατά *δεκατρείς ολόκληρες μέρες* (και δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα) να ενημερώσει την Vivodi για να τελειώνουμε...

Τι λέτε να κάνω;


Φιλικά,
Νικολαΐδης Αντρέας

----------


## thestria

Υπομονή.
Ο οτε είναι υποχρεωμένος να παραδόσει τη γραμμή στη βιβοντι σε τρεις βδομάδες.

----------


## player74

> Διαπίστωσα τις τελευταίες μέρες ότι για την μεγάλη αναμονή ενεργοποίησης της FullLLU ευθύνεται αρκετά ο ΟΤΕ. Ιδού η πορεία της αίτησής μου στην Vivodi:
> 
> 15/09/2006 Ημέρα Παρασκεύη: Στέλνω με courier στην Vivodi την αίτηση για ενεργοποίηση FullLLU 1024 και DSLPhone. Μαζί στέλνω και το καταθετήριο των €139 για προπληρωμένο εξάμηνο.
> 
> 18/09/2006 Ημέρα Δευτέρα: Με καλεί ένας υπάλληλος της Vivodi και μου ζητά ένα τηλεφωνικό νούμερο της πολυκατοικίας για να δει αν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Του δίνω το τηλέφωνο ενός γείτονα, διαπιστώνει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και μου λέει ότι η αίτηση θα προχωρήσει κανονικά.
> 
> 21/09/2006 Ημέρα Πέμπτη: Συνάντησα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ. Πάνω στην κουβέντα μου λέει ότι ήρθε για να βάλει μια γραμμή για την Vivodi. Τον ρώτησα τι ημερομηνία έγραφε η αίτηση και αν η γραμμή είναι για μένα. Δείχνοντάς μου την αίτηση μου είπε ότι εστάλη από την Vivodi στις 20/09/2006 αλλά δεν αναφέρει το όνομά μου γιατί ουσιαστικά η γραμμή είναι στο όνομά της. Συμφώνησε όμως ότι μάλλον είναι για μένα. Μόλις όμως τον ρώτησα πότε θα ενημερωθεί η Vivodi ότι η γραμμή μπήκε άρχισε να μου τα μασάει και δεν με άφησε να ξαναδώ την αίτηση. Συγκεκριμένα μου είπε ότι μάλλον θα σταλεί ενημέρωση στην Vivodi Δευτέρα με Τρίτη (25-26/09/2006).
> 
> 25/09/2006 Ημέρα Δευτέρα: Τηλεφωνώ στην Vivodi και μου λένε ότι έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ στις 20/09/2006 (πρωτού τους πώ ότι είχα δει τον υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ με την αίτηση στα χέρια του) αλλά δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν τον αριθμό της αίτησης. Μου λένε επίσης ότι δεν έχουν καμία απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ.
> ...


τι να πουν και καποιοι αλλοι που περιμεναν-νουν και παραπανο απο μηνα (και μηνες ακομα).
πρεπει να κανεις και να εχεις τεραστια υπομονη.
ο οτε συνηθος εξαντλει τα χρονικα περιθωρια και δεν ενημερωνει πιο πριν.
το αν σου μηλισαν αγενεστατα ειναι πολυ κακο αλλα οντος εσυ δεν εχεις να κανεις με αυτους.
στην προκειμενη περιπτωση φενετε η vivodi ως πελατης πολυ περισσοτερο που απο οσο καταλαβα δεν εχεις ενεργη γραμμη οτε προς καταργηση.

οι χρονοι που δεινει ι ιδια η βιβο ειναι οι εξης:
Shared LLU: 15 ημέρες (εργάσιμες)Full LLU: 20 ημέρες (εργάσιμες)ΑΡΥΣ (ΟΤΕ): 12 ημέρες (ημερολογιακές) Θα πρέπει βέβαια να λάβετε υπόψη σας πως οι παραδόσεις είναι άμεσα εξαρτώμενες από τον ΟΤΕ και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τα χρονικά όρια είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερα.

----------


## Link

Vivodi ΔΙΟΔΟΣ σε 13 εργασιμες

----------


## GeorgeMan

Εμενα κανανε κανανε 17εργασιμες, την δε αιτηση την ειχαν στειλει την αμεσως επομενη μερα από τοτε που τους την εδωσα! Στις 23/9 (σαββατο) πηρα τηλ. και μου ειπαν εχει ενεργοποιηθει, τους εστειλα με e-mail την ταυτοτητα και σε 10 λεπτά ειχα κωδικους και ημουν μεσα με την αναβαθμισμενη και με ταχυτητες κατεβασματος 110+!!! Οι κωδικοι από το κουριερ μου ηρθαν στις 2/10 και ελεγε ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 29/9, ενω εγω από τις 23 εμπαινα!!!!
Παντως πολύ καλή εξυπηρέτηση ειχαν, ή εγω ειμαι τυχερος?

----------


## sakistsalikis

Τη δικια μου αιτηση την εστειλαν στον ΟΤΕ Δευτερα πρωι και Τριτη βραδυ ειχα DSL. Χρονος ρεκορ.

----------


## sdn

> Διαπίστωσα τις τελευταίες μέρες ότι για την μεγάλη αναμονή ενεργοποίησης της FullLLU ευθύνεται αρκετά ο ΟΤΕ. Ιδού η πορεία της αίτησής μου στην Vivodi:
> 
> 15/09/2006 Ημέρα Παρασκεύη: Στέλνω με courier στην Vivodi την αίτηση για ενεργοποίηση FullLLU 1024 και DSLPhone. Μαζί στέλνω και το καταθετήριο των €139 για προπληρωμένο εξάμηνο.
> 
> 18/09/2006 Ημέρα Δευτέρα: Με καλεί ένας υπάλληλος της Vivodi και μου ζητά ένα τηλεφωνικό νούμερο της πολυκατοικίας για να δει αν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Του δίνω το τηλέφωνο ενός γείτονα, διαπιστώνει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και μου λέει ότι η αίτηση θα προχωρήσει κανονικά.
> 
> 21/09/2006 Ημέρα Πέμπτη: Συνάντησα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ. Πάνω στην κουβέντα μου λέει ότι ήρθε για να βάλει μια γραμμή για την Vivodi. Τον ρώτησα τι ημερομηνία έγραφε η αίτηση και αν η γραμμή είναι για μένα. Δείχνοντάς μου την αίτηση μου είπε ότι εστάλη από την Vivodi στις 20/09/2006 αλλά δεν αναφέρει το όνομά μου γιατί ουσιαστικά η γραμμή είναι στο όνομά της. Συμφώνησε όμως ότι μάλλον είναι για μένα. Μόλις όμως τον ρώτησα πότε θα ενημερωθεί η Vivodi ότι η γραμμή μπήκε άρχισε να μου τα μασάει και δεν με άφησε να ξαναδώ την αίτηση. Συγκεκριμένα μου είπε ότι μάλλον θα σταλεί ενημέρωση στην Vivodi Δευτέρα με Τρίτη (25-26/09/2006).
> 
> 25/09/2006 Ημέρα Δευτέρα: Τηλεφωνώ στην Vivodi και μου λένε ότι έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ στις 20/09/2006 (πρωτού τους πώ ότι είχα δει τον υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ με την αίτηση στα χέρια του) αλλά δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν τον αριθμό της αίτησης. Μου λένε επίσης ότι δεν έχουν καμία απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ.
> ...



Τι να κάνεις??? Να ρωτήσεις όλους τους ένοικους τις πολυκατοικίας αν περιμένουν γραμμή. 
Μετά να ρωτήσεις την βιβοντι αν δικαιολογείται η καθυστέρηση.
Μετά να αρχίσεις τις καταγγελίες
Τελειώνεις με τα καντήλια στο ΟΤΕ (κυριολεκτώ)

ΣΗΜ. Η βιβοντι έχει έννομο συμφέρων να τρέξει το θέμα και αν δεν το κάνει είναι συμμέτοχος (άρα καλά τα χώνουμε τόσο καιρό)

----------


## mpiftex

Έχω κάνει την αίτηση από 27/09. Μου είχαν πει 2 εβδομάδες, εγώ άφησα να περάσουν 3 πριν τους πάρω τηλέφωνο. Μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή θα ενεργοποιηθεί στις 18/10 στις 5 το απόγευμα. Τίποτα. Τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο το βράδυ και μου λένε 19/10 στις 10.30 με 11 το πρωί. 
Σήμερα λοιπόν (19/10) στις 11 το πρωί περνάω από την Vivodi και μου δίνουν τους κωδικούς. Μου λένε μάλιστα πως η γραμμή μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Φυσικά γυρίζω σπίτι και γραμμή dsl δεν υπάρχει. 
Μετά από άλλη μισή ώρα στην αναμονή ο "τεχνικός", προσπαθώντας προφανέστατα να καλύψει τους συναδέλφους του, μου είπε πως υπάρχει θόρυβος στην γραμμή και πως πρέπει να πάει τεχνικός στον κόμβο να το κοιτάξει. Πότε θα γίνει αυτό; Δευτέρα-Τρίτη, μου είπε. Να τον πιστέψω; Δεν νομίζω...

----------


## No-Name

> Έχω κάνει την αίτηση από 27/09. Μου είχαν πει 2 εβδομάδες, εγώ άφησα να περάσουν 3 πριν τους πάρω τηλέφωνο. Μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή θα ενεργοποιηθεί στις 18/10 στις 5 το απόγευμα. Τίποτα. Τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο το βράδυ και μου λένε 19/10 στις 10.30 με 11 το πρωί. 
> Σήμερα λοιπόν (19/10) στις 11 το πρωί περνάω από την Vivodi και μου δίνουν τους κωδικούς. Μου λένε μάλιστα πως η γραμμή μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Φυσικά γυρίζω σπίτι και γραμμή dsl δεν υπάρχει. 
> Μετά από άλλη μισή ώρα στην αναμονή ο "τεχνικός", προσπαθώντας προφανέστατα να καλύψει τους συναδέλφους του, μου είπε πως υπάρχει θόρυβος στην γραμμή και πως πρέπει να πάει τεχνικός στον κόμβο να το κοιτάξει. Πότε θα γίνει αυτό; Δευτέρα-Τρίτη, μου είπε. Να τον πιστέψω; Δεν νομίζω...


full llu?

----------


## mpiftex

> full llu?


Α συγνώμη ξέχασα. Όχι, Shared με ήδη υπάρχουσα ISDN του ΟΤΕ. Πριν από κάποιους μήνες υπήρχε πάνω στην ίδια γραμμή και aDSL από ForthNet χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## sakistsalikis

Εμενα μου ενεργοποιησαν τη γραμμη σε 2 μερες.

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγώ σήμερα κλείνω 15 εργάσιμες αναμονής ,για 2048/640 Shared LLU, από την ημέρα που κόπηκε η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ (512-->1024 ΑΡΥΣ). Ελπίζω μέσα στην άλλη βδομάδα να δω άσπρη μέρα... :Wink:  

Καλή υπομονή σε όσους περιμένουν  :Smile:

----------


## kamus

μπορώ να μάθω πότε κατα προσέγγιση θα ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση μου?

τελικά που καθυστερεί το πράγμα? στον ΟΤΕ ή στη βιβοντι?΄

----------


## Karakatsanisg

Και έγω έκανα αιτηση πριν καμια εβδομάδα πως θα μάθω πότε θα ενεργοποιθεί η γράμμη μου;;;

----------


## kamus

είσαι μια βδομάδα χωρίς ιντερνετ?

----------


## petrogazz

2/10 στέλνω την αίτηση στη Vivodi. 4/10 έστειλαν την αιτηση στο ΟΤΕ και ακόμα δεν έχει παραδόσει την γραμμή (shared llu). Να πάρω στον ΟΤΕ να τους βρίσω, σε ποιο τηλέφωνο;

----------


## Dimitris

Στο 134. Αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου πουν ότι δεν είναι δικός σου λογαριασμός αυτός αλλά της Vivodi.

Κι εγώ περιμένω για την Tellas τον οτε από 26/9  :Evil:

----------


## panajotisp

Σε συνάδελφο η  full llu μπήκε σε 20 ακριβώς ημέρες (κεντρο - πατήσια) και η μεταφορά της γραμμής του σε άλλο διαμέρισμα έγινε σε 15 ημέρες (αν και πήγαν σε λάθος σπίτι αντί στο 13, στο 3 και κάποιος τώρα έχει και μια full llu στο σπίτι του και δεν το ξέρε ι :ROFL:  )

----------


## Gr1s0s

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά για μένα μετά από 17 εργάσιμες μέρες. Σήμερα συνδέθηκε η γραμμή σήμερα ήρθαν και οι κωδικοί (2048/640)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## LeoK2488

- Αίτηση σε Vivodi DSL Cube 512: 7/8/2006, (DSLAM Πειραιά)

- Καταγγελία (Μετά από άπειρα τηλ., e-mail κλπ στην 'Εξυπ. Πελατών') στην ΕΕΤΤ: 24/9/2006.

- Η γραμμή χρόνισε σχεδόν την ίδια εβδομάδα (για να μην πω ώρα!!!)

- User name & password από Vivodi με κούριερ σήμερα: 24/10/2006


Είναι ρεκόρ?
ή κάποιος έχει κάνει ακόμα πιο πολύ να ενεργοποιηθεί?


Υ.Γ.: Σαφώς δεν αποδέχτηκα παραλαβή της γραμμής... Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω την απάντηση της Vivodi για την καθυστέρηση στην ΕΕΤΤ!!

----------


## kamus

θέλω να αγοράσω το για 6 μήνες με 139 euro
θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσω τίποτε επιπλέον? έχω ήδη γραμμή adsl του OTE
εδώ λέει για κάτι εφάπαξ χρεώσεις αλλα δεν ξέρω αν με αφορά http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=371

----------


## LeoK2488

Καλή τύχη με την Vivodi!

----------


## kamus

μπορεις να αφησεις τα σχολια και να απαντησεις επι του θεματος?

αν οχι, τοτε τα παραπονα σου στο δημαρχο

δεν υποστηριζω τη βιβοντι και την καθε βιβοντι, αλλα ρωτησα κατι συγκεκριμενο

----------


## sdn

> μπορεις να αφησεις τα σχολια και να απαντησεις επι του θεματος?
> 
> αν οχι, τοτε τα παραπονα σου στο δημαρχο
> 
> δεν υποστηριζω τη βιβοντι και την καθε βιβοντι, αλλα ρωτησα κατι συγκεκριμενο


ΟΧΙ και δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ αν σε καλύπτει. Αν και το ερώτημα θα έπρεπε να είναι σε άλλη ενότητα

----------


## unheimlich

LeoK2488 μαλλον σ'το πηρα το ρεκόρ ! Αίτηση στην vivodi στις 18/8/06 και η γραμμη ενεργοποιηθηκε στις 21/10/06 !!! Ω,ναι ! Ασε που το router που περιειχε το Dslcube ηταν χαλασμενο και αν δεν ειχα αλλο θε επρεπε να περιμενω αλλη μια εβδομαδα,αφου τοσο εκαναν οι τεχνικοι της infoquest να καταλαβουν οτι ενα modem που δεν λειτουργει καθολου μολις το ανοιξεις "μαλλον" θελει αντικατασταση...

----------


## puzzle

προπληρωμενο Full 2048/640
6/9 αιτηση στα κεντρικα στο χαλανδρι

12/9 με παιρνουν τηλ οτι ειχαν συμπληρωσει κατι στοιχεια λαθος και 13/9 πηγε οτε

19/9 ο οτε εχει παραδωσει γραμμη (εμεινα εκπληκτος μπας και γινοταν νωρις η συνδεση)

απο τοτε παιρνω καθε μερα τηλ για να κλεισω ενα κ...ραντεβου με καποιον τεχνικο..

24/10 επιτελους ο τεχνικος ηρθε...φυσικα αποκλειεται να ημουν τοσο τυχερος..φαινεται βλαβη στη γραμμη 40 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου..μου συνεδεσε τη γραμμη εχω βαλει το ρουτερ και περιμενω να συγχρονισει..ευτυχως που μου εχει δωσει κωδικους..αν και τι να τους κανω..

Το συμπερασμα μου ειναι οτι μονο ο οτε τελικα δεν φταιει..τη γραμμη μου την εδωσε πολυ γρηγορα..Αληθεια ξερει κανεις ποσες μερες θελει ο οτε για να φτιαξει τη βλαβη?????μπορω να τη δηλωσω και μονος μου καπου τη βλαβη η δεν θα οδηγησει πουθενα???  ελεοοςςςςςς!!!!

----------


## Foivos

ΤΗ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΕ? ΕΙΜΑΙ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ Full Llu ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ...

----------


## penetrator

Εγώ παιδιά έχω κάνει σύνδεση με vivodi 3 φορές!!  :Razz:   Μία που πρωτοέβαλα, δεύτερη που το είχα κόψει για 3-4 μήνες λόγω καλοκαιριού και τρίτη όταν μετακόμισα. Τις 2 πρώτες κάνανε περίπου ένα μήνα αν θυμάμαι καλά αλλά τη τρίτη σχεδόν 2 μήνες γιατί υπήρχε πρόβλημα στη γραμμή και φυσικά ρίξανε το φτέξιμο στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## TheGodfather

Κατ'αρχάς ζητώ συγνώμη αν γφάφω πολλά αλλα είμαι εκνευρισμένος και απελπισμένος...
Λοιπόν...
Έκανα αίτηση στη Vivodi για FULL LLU στις 25 αυγούστου.
Στις 28 αυγούστου έιχε πάει στον ΟΤΕ όπως πληροφορήθηκα απο τηλέφωνο που πήρα εγω φυσικά.
Κάπου στις αρχές Οκτώβρη και αφού δεν με είχανε πάρει τηλέφωνο έστειλα mail μιας και δεν έχω ούτε ΟΤΕ και έτσι συχνάζω σε διάφορα net cafe για να μπαίνω στο internet.
Με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και μου λένε ότι η γραμμή έχει παραδωθεί απο οτέ και θα με πάρουν τις επόμενες μέρες για να κανονίσουμε να έρθουν να με συνδέσουν.
Περνάει μια βδομάδα και δεν με έχουν πάρει.
Στέλνω πάλι mail και τελικά τέλος της εβδομάδας με παίρνουν να κανονίσουμε ραντεβού και κανονίζουμε για την Τρίτη 17 Οκτώβρη.
Πράγματι έρχεται ο τεχνικός αλλά συνηδειτοποιούμε ότι το κουτί του ΟΤΕ είναι ψηλά και θα χρειαστεί σκάλα(είμαι καινούργιος στην πολυκατοικία και δεν το ήξερα).
Μου δίνει το vood και φεύγει λέγοντας ότι θα κανονίσει να έρθει τεχνικός με σκάλα.
Πράγματι την επόμενη μέρα με παίρνει τεχνικός και κανονίζουμε για την παρασκευή.
Έρχεται συνδέει τη γραμμή και μόλις συνδέουμε το vood δεν συγχρόνιζε όπως θα έπρεπε κανονικα.
Λέει ότι μάλλον είναι ασετάριστο,μιλάει με τεχνικό στην εταιρία και μετα απο 2-3 προσπάθειες καταλήγουν ότι δεν γίνεται να το σετάρουν έτσι και το παίρνει για να το φτιάξουν και να το φέρει την Δευτέρα 23 του μήνα.
Δευτέρα περιμένω τηλέφωνο αλλά τίποτα.Στέλνω πάλι mail το βράδυ.Αλλά και την άλλη μέρα κανένα τηλέφωνο.
Χτες πήρα τηλέφωνο(από καρτοτηλέφωνο να σημειώσω) και μιλάω με το τμήμα που είναι για τις αιτήσεις αφου το τεχνικό είχε απίστευτη αναμονή.
Μου λέει να πάρω τεχνικό τμημα πιο βράδυ που δε θα έχει κίνηση.
Όντως πέρνω και,αφού πρώτα η τηλεφωήτρια υποστηρίζει ότι δεν είναι τεχνικό θέμα (!!!), τελικα μου λέει ότι θα ενημερώσει τον υπέυθηνο του τμήματος για να με πάρουν και να συνεννοηθώ να  το φέρουν σήμερα.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε......και σήμερα τίποτα.....(Ίσως αργότερα πάρω πάλι τηλέφωνο)
Τι να κάνω ρε παιδία πείτε μου....
Να τους βρίσω? Να τους απειλείσω? Μπορώ να διαμαρτυρηθώ κάπου? Και αν ναι, θα βγει τίποτα?
Είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ...!!!

----------


## kamus

μπορει καποιος να μου πει, ολοι αυτοι οι χρονοι που αναφερετε εδω, ειστε εκτος ιντερνετ? η μπορειτε να εχετε dsl με αλλον provider?

αν δεν ειστε χωρις ιντερνετ ολο αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα, ποιο μερος του χρονικου διαστηματος ειστε χωρις ιντερνετ?

----------


## penetrator

the gοdfather μόνο υπομονή μπορείς να κάνεις. Καλά ρε και μένα ήταν ψηλά το κουτί και ο τεχνικός δεν είχε σκαλα, αλλά ζήτησα από τη διαχειρίστρια σκάλα και μου έδωσε, εσύ δεν μπορούσες να ζητήσεις;! Και αν κατάλαβα καλά το modemήrouter δεν ήταν σεταρισμένο; Πολυ αστείο  :ROFL:

----------


## puzzle

*kamus* πως να ειμαστε με ιντερνετ???αφου περιμενουμε για την ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης...εχει καταντησει γελοιο..και δυστυχως πλεον δε μπορω να ριξω το φταιξιμο στη βιβοντι αφου ηρθαν μετα απο 2 μηνες και βρηκαν σφαλμα του οτε στα 40 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου..το δηλωσαν και τωρα περιμενω μια βδομαδα..αλλες 2 μερες και κανω καταγγελια στον εεττ...τελος δε παει αλλο..
*Godfather* γιατι δε ρωταγες εδω να σε βοηθησουν με το σεταρισμα?
Παντως εχουν καταντησει γελιοι..μονο ετσι μπορεις να τους περιγραψεις...

----------


## kamus

λογικά σταματάς να έχεις ιντερνετ από τη στιγμή που θα σου κόψει ο ΟΤΕ τη γραμμή

μερικοί λένε ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της καθυστέρησης οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ και όταν ο ΟΤΕ παραδώσει τη γραμμή στη βιβόντι τα προχωράει πιο γρήγορα το πράγμα

με αυτή τη λογική ρώτησα, αν στις 3-6 εβδομάδες που διαρκεί η διαδικασία, μένεις χωρίς ίντερνετ την τελευταία εβδομάδα κτλ

----------


## Duncan

Απίστευτο!!!

Αγόρασα τον κύβο της Βιβόντι στις 25/10 όπου κ την ίδια μέρα έστειλα την αίτηση υπογεγραμμένη.
Σήμερα 31/10 σερφάρω.
Σύνδεση την 6η ημερολογιακή μέρα???

Πάει χάλασε κ η Βιβόντι...

Σημείωση: Ήμουν πριν στην Οτενετ και μέχρι να συνδεθώ προλάβαν και με πήραν φαντάρο :RTFM: Δεν κάνω πλάκα

----------


## Catchphrase

Αύριο έχω κανονίσει να πάω από τα γραφεία της βιβόντι να παραδόσω την αίτηση για μεταφορά σε shared llu. Θα σας ενημερώνω για την πορεία της αίτησης. 

Απ' ότι διαβάζω μάλλον θα πρέπει να μου ευχηθείτε καλή τύχη

----------


## BoGe

> προπληρωμενο Full 2048/640
> 6/9 αιτηση στα κεντρικα στο χαλανδρι
> 
> 12/9 με παιρνουν τηλ οτι ειχαν συμπληρωσει κατι στοιχεια λαθος και 13/9 πηγε οτε
> 
> 19/9 ο οτε εχει παραδωσει γραμμη (εμεινα εκπληκτος μπας και γινοταν νωρις η συνδεση)
> 
> απο τοτε παιρνω καθε μερα τηλ για να κλεισω ενα κ...ραντεβου με καποιον τεχνικο..
> 
> ...


Σε εμένα ο OTE για Full LLU έφερε την γραμμή το πολύ σε 10 ημέρες.
Από Vivodi δεν άργησε να έρθει ο τεχνικός, 2-3 αν θυμάμαι καλά έκανε (περιμένανε ενημέρωση από ΟΤΕ).
Όμως βρήκε βλάβη στην γραμμή, συγκεκριμένα ήταν κομμένη.
Δηλώθηκε η βάβη στον ΟΤΕ, και σε 2 ημέρες περίπου την είχε θιάξει ο ΟΤΕ.
Μετά πάλι ο τεχνικός της Vivodi ξαναπέρασε σε 2 ημέρες.

----------


## puzzle

Μάλλον ήσουν τυχερος Boge ή εγω είμαι τόσο άτυχος..Περιμένω τον οτε να μου φτιάξει τη γραμμή μια εβδομάδα τώρα..Με έχει κουράσει πολύ αυτή η ιστορία..ευτυχώς που έχω νετ στο γραφείο δηλαδή και δεν τρελαίνομαι τόσο πολύ..Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση..Δυστυχώς με βλέπω να περιμένω πολύ ακόμα..αν και δευτέρα δεν έχει έρθει κάνω καταγγελία..Θα σας ενημερώσω..

----------


## pcbill

Έχω κάνει την αίτηση για adsl από 28/8 και ακόμα περιμένω 2 μήνες μετά !!! 

Τηλεφώνησα σήμερα 2/11 και μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν κάποιο νέο από τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής. 

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει βάλει adsl στο Παγκράτι από το δίκτυο της vivodi ?

----------


## puzzle

επιτελους!!!!Γυρισα σπιτι μετα τη δουλεια και ειδα το ρουτερ να συγχρονιζει..τελικα η αναμονη αν και μεγαλη αξιζε..κατεβαζω σταθερα με 220...τελικα ο οτε εκανε 5 εργασιμες να μου φτιαξει τη γραμμη..ολα οκ..ευχαριστω ολους οσους μας βοηθουν απο εδω!!!

----------


## EMCPN

megali epityxia !!! ego perimena mono 2 mines !!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## hel

Α. Δυο μήνες είναι καλά.Τρισήμισι που περίμενα εγώ το καλοκαίρι; Πάντως όσο πάει και μειώνονται τα κρούσματα των 3μηνων αναμονών και είναι καλό αυτό γιατί δεν θέλω να μου πάρουν το ρεκόρ.

----------


## Djore

Λυπάμαι που θα στο πώ αλλά το ρεκόρ σίγουρα δεν το έχεις ... 8 μήνες .. Δύσκολα θα σπάσει ...

----------


## TheGodfather

> the gοdfather μόνο υπομονή μπορείς να κάνεις. Καλά ρε και μένα ήταν ψηλά το κουτί και ο τεχνικός δεν είχε σκαλα, αλλά ζήτησα από τη διαχειρίστρια σκάλα και μου έδωσε, εσύ δεν μπορούσες να ζητήσεις;! Και αν κατάλαβα καλά το modemήrouter δεν ήταν σεταρισμένο; Πολυ αστείο


Δε νομίζω να είχε κανείσ στην πολυκατοικία σκάλα 2-3 μέτρα που χρειαζόταν(επίσης με τη διαχειρίστρια δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλα...!!!)
 :One thumb up: Τέλος καλό όλα καλά...σήμερα μου το έστειλαν με courier....την προηγούμενη βδομάδα βέβαι τους ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο...έλειπα απο Αθήνα κι έτσι δεν τους κυνήγησα πολύ.
Τεσπα...τώρα να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με το port forwarding με το vood :Thinking: ........καλή μου επιτυχία...!!!!

----------


## NeK

Αύριο με το καλό έρχεται ο τεχνικός της Vivodi να μου εγκαταστήσει την γραμμή!  :One thumb up:  

24/10 Αίτηση στην Vivodi
25/10 Εστάλει στον ΟΤΕ
1/11 Παραδώθηκε από ΟΤΕ (!!!!!)
10/11 Επίσκεψη τεχνικού/εγκατάσταση

Μία ερώτηση, το Jetspeed 500i μου θα κάνει που είναι για ISDN, ή να φέρω κάποιο άλλο;

----------


## NeK

> Λυπάμαι που θα στο πώ αλλά το ρεκόρ σίγουρα δεν το έχεις ... 8 μήνες .. Δύσκολα θα σπάσει ...


Η πρώτη εταιρεία που έδινε DSL το 2002 μου την παρέδωσε ύστερα από 9 μήνες (μπορεί και παραπάνω έχασα το μέτρημα) από την αίτησή μου. (χιχιχιχι σε ξεπέρασα)

----------


## lewton

> Αύριο με το καλό έρχεται ο τεχνικός της Vivodi να μου εγκαταστήσει την γραμμή!  
> 
> 24/10 Αίτηση στην Vivodi
> 25/10 Εστάλει στον ΟΤΕ
> 1/11 Παραδώθηκε από ΟΤΕ (!!!!!)
> 10/11 Επίσκεψη τεχνικού/εγκατάσταση
> 
> Μία ερώτηση, το Jetspeed 500i μου θα κάνει που είναι για ISDN, ή να φέρω κάποιο άλλο;


Με το καλό (γλύψιμο).
ISDN router δε θα σου κάνει, θέλεις να σου πουλήσω κανέναν PSTN;  :Razz:

----------


## valen01

> Αύριο με το καλό έρχεται ο τεχνικός της Vivodi να μου εγκαταστήσει την γραμμή!  
> 
> 24/10 Αίτηση στην Vivodi
> 25/10 Εστάλει στον ΟΤΕ
> 1/11 Παραδώθηκε από ΟΤΕ (!!!!!)
> 10/11 Επίσκεψη τεχνικού/εγκατάσταση
> 
> Μία ερώτηση, το Jetspeed 500i μου θα κάνει που είναι για ISDN, ή να φέρω κάποιο άλλο;


Περιοχή ?????
Εγώ μένω Χαλάνδρι και χθές ( 09/11/06) έκανα την αίτηση στα γραφεία της VIVODI. Όπως παρατηρήσατε έβαλα και την χρονολογία γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις μπορεί να μπει και το 2007 και μετά να μου συγχρονίσει το modem.

----------


## jhal

Λοιπόν  εγώ πήρα την απόφαση και έκανα αίτηση για full llu (Περιοχή Αργυρούπολη) αφού πλέον έχει κάλυψη στο κέντρο της Ηλιούπολης που ανήκω... Και έχουμε

30/10 παραδίδω ο ίδιος την αίτηση στα γραφεία της Vivodi και σημειωτέον έχω  προπληρώσει 6μηνο

9/11 πέρνω τηλέφωνο το πρωί να δω τι γίνεται και μου λένε ότι δεν βλέπουν κάποια αίτηση στο σύστημα... :Thumb down:  

9/11 βράδυ ξαναπέρνω και μου λένε ότι σήμερα περάστηκε η αίτηση και ρωτάω γιατί και μου λένε να καλέσω το πρωί για να με ενημερώσουν

10/11 πρωί μου λένε ότι αιτήσεις για maxx2 ξεκίνησαν να περνάνε απο προχθές λόγω ανάγκης αναβάθμισης του συστήματος.. 

Εμένα όταν παρέδωσα την αίτηση κανείς δεν μου είπε κάτι τέτοιο αλλά μου έδωσαν ένα χρόνο 20 εργάσιμες ημέρες.. Τώρα πέρασαν οι 8 χωρίς να περαστεί καν η αίτησή μου .. Ελπίζω να γίνει κανένα μαγικό και να έρθει στην ώρα της....

----------


## valen01

Jhal και εγώ πήγα αυτοπροσώπος στην Vivodi και έκανα την αίτηση την Πέμπτη 9/11 με την αγορά του Κύβου και μου είπαν οτι η αίτηση θα προωθηθεί αυτές τις μέρες λόγω αναβάθμισης. Μάλιστα την επόμενη έστειλα Mail για να μου καταγράψουν τα βήματα της διαδικασίας ώστε σε περίπτωση που αργήσει να ξέρω σε ποιο σταάδιο βρίσκεται η σύνδεσή μου και σε ποιον μπορώ να απευθυνθώ.

Την ίδια μέρα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και με ενημέρωσαν για την διαδικασία και οτι η αίτησή μου θα προωθηθεί απο Δευτέρα ( ελπίζω να μην θεώρησα κακώς την σημερινή Δευτέρα και όχι την Δευτέρα στις 32 του μήνα ) λόγω αναβαθμίσεων στο σύστημα.

Ίσως λόγω της αναβάθμισης να προωθηθούν και γρηγορότερα όλες οι αιτήσεις και να μην έχουμε την αργοπορία που παρουσίαζε εως τώρα στην πλειοψηφία των πελατών της.

----------


## dems

05/10 εσταλει η αιτηση για μεριζομενη προσβαση στον ΟΤΕ
Πειρα τηλεφωνω γνωστο στον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπε οτι ολα ειναι ΟΚ απο τη μερια τους
Η vivo μου κοπαναει τα ιδια φουμαρα οτι περιμενει ακομα απαντηση

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι πουλανε προιοντα χωρις να εχουν τις καταλληλες υποδομες και κανουν upgrade οποτε τους βολεψει και εχουν μαζεψει λεφτα απο τα προπληρωμενα (οπως και στην περιπτωση μου που εχω ηδη πληρωσει ενα χρονο)

Σε χεωνουν και οταν τους παιρνεις τηλεφωνα για να μαθεις τι εγινε οποτε ειναι koble

Τι να πω ισως αμα δε γινει τιποτα και αυτην την εβδομαδα να παρω τηλ κανα συνηγορο του πολιτη η καμια οργανωση καταναλωτων

Εχει πεσει πολυ κοροϊδια

Καλη τυχη σε οσους ακομη περιμενουν

Ενα τελεφταιο δε προκειται να συστισω προφανως σε κανεναν να αγορασει προϊον της vivo

----------


## Aramil

Η αίτηση στάλθηκε στις 28 Σεπτεμβρίου.Είχαν πει σε 20-25 εργάσιμες γιατί έχω πάρει και γραμμή τηλεφώνου από αυτούς.Υποθέτω ότι θα μου τα ενεργοποιήσουν και τα 2 μαζί.Αλλά η διορία έχει περάσει και ακόμη περιμένω.Η ViVo λέει ότι την έχουν στείλει την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ οπότε η ευθύνη έχει φύγει από τα χέρια τους λένε....Kαι έχω αρχίσει να εκνευρίζομαι γιατί ενώ το χρειάζομαι πρέπει να τρέχω στο πανεπιστήμιο για να μπω στο internet...

----------


## petrogazz

Shared LLU κέντρο Ερμού Θεσ/νίκη. 2/10 Αίτηση, 4/10 παέι στον ΟΤΕ, 24/10 παραδώθηκε από ΟΤΕ και από τότε περιμένω τους μα...ες. Μου στείλανε και κωδικούς στις 6/11 χωρίς να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Ώρες στο τηλ. για να πιάσω γραμμή και να μάθω τι γίνεται και κανείς δεν μου λέει τι παίζει και πότε θα με ενεργοποιήσουν επιτέλους. Λέω να τους καταγγείλω και να περιμένω tellas ή forthnet.

----------


## player74

> Shared LLU κέντρο Ερμού Θεσ/νίκη. 2/10 Αίτηση, 4/10 παέι στον ΟΤΕ, 24/10 παραδώθηκε από ΟΤΕ και από τότε περιμένω τους μα...ες. Μου στείλανε και κωδικούς στις 6/11 χωρίς να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Ώρες στο τηλ. για να πιάσω γραμμή και να μάθω τι γίνεται και κανείς δεν μου λέει τι παίζει και πότε θα με ενεργοποιήσουν επιτέλους. Λέω να τους καταγγείλω και να περιμένω tellas ή forthnet.


εισε σιγουρος οτι δεν εχεις ενεργοποιηθει?
μπες στο ρουτερ και βαλε τους κωδικους σου. κανε save και reboot (οχι reset).
αν δεν συγχρονισει πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να μηλισεις μαζι τους.
στην αναγκη αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις καποιον και περιμενεις πολυ ωρα, στειλτους ενα φαξ ζητοντας επισεις και να σου υσχισει η χρεωση οταν οντος θα σε εχουν ετοιμο.
εναλακτικα μπες στο web mail της vivodi και στειλε στο *customerservice@vivodi.gr* με κοινοποιηση στο *dsl-**services@**vivodi.gr.* 
(δεν ξερω ομως αν θα μπορεσεις να ζητησεις να υσχισει αναλογα γιατι μπορει να σου πουν οτι εκανες χρηση τον κωδικων και ενεργοποιηθηκε η χρεωση)

----------


## petrogazz

> εισε σιγουρος οτι δεν εχεις ενεργοποιηθει?
> μπες στο ρουτερ και βαλε τους κωδικους σου. κανε save και reboot (οχι reset).
> αν δεν συγχρονισει πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να μηλισεις μαζι τους.
> στην αναγκη αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις καποιον και περιμενεις πολυ ωρα, στειλτους ενα φαξ ζητοντας επισεις και να σου υσχισει η χρεωση οταν οντος θα σε εχουν ετοιμο.
> εναλακτικα μπες στο web mail της vivodi και στειλε στο *customerservice@vivodi.gr* με κοινοποιηση στο *dsl-**services@**vivodi.gr.* 
> (δεν ξερω ομως αν θα μπορεσεις να ζητησεις να υσχισει αναλογα γιατι μπορει να σου πουν οτι εκανες χρηση τον κωδικων και ενεργοποιηθηκε η χρεωση)


Δεν συγχρονίζουν δυο router που έχω βάλει. Είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα και το έχουν παραδεχθεί απλά νομίζω πως δεν κάνουν τίποτα, ασχολούνται με τις αναβαθμίσεις των υφιστάμενων πελατών και εμένα μάλλον με έχουν στο κλάσιμο. Έχω στείλει και φαξ και mail και μου είπαν ότι θα μετρήσει όταν πια ενεργοποιηθώ. Το θέμα είναι πότε; Εδώ και 10 μέρες δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα και δεν έχουν λέει ενημέρωση.  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Censored:   :Rant:   :Rant:  Να δούμε πότε θα γίνει η δουλειά.

----------


## player74

οποτε μπαινεις στην σελιδα της εεττ και κανεις καταγγελεια.
φροντιζεις να τους την κοινοποιησης για να δεις προκοπη

----------


## petrogazz

> οποτε μπαινεις στην σελιδα της εεττ και κανεις καταγγελεια.
> φροντιζεις να τους την κοινοποιησης για να δεις προκοπη


Αυτό ακριβώς σκοπεύω να κάνω το Σ/Κ, τους το είπα κιόλας σήμερα.

----------


## player74

δεν χρειαζετε να περιμενεις. αντι να συνεχιζεις να ασχολισε μαζι τους αφιερωσε το χρονο σου σε αυτο.
οσο πιο γρηγορα το κανεις τοσο καλυτερα.
ειχαν αρκετο χρονο για να δουνε το προβλημα σου μην τους χαριζεσε αλλο.

----------


## petrogazz

Τελικά τόσο καιρό μου λέγανε βλακείες. Σήμερα μου είπαν πως δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν Llu και αν θέλω να πάω σε ΑΡΥΣ. Θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει. Ζήτασα επιστροφή χρημάτων και είπαν ΟΚ. Προχωρώ σε καταγγελία. Τελικά είναι κάκιστοι, αν νομίζουν πως θα κερδίσουν πελατες με προσφορές που δεν μπορούν να εκπληρώσουν είναι γελασμένοι. Να δώ πόσο θα τους πάρει να ποδεσμεύσουν την γραμμή. Την Δευτέρα πάω στα γραφεία τους και θα γίνει χαμός. Ειλικρινά νιώθω ηλίθιος που τους πίστευα τόσο καιρό. Αντε γεια!!!

----------


## valen01

εγώ πήρα το CUbe στις 9/11. Με ενημέρωσαν οτι τα χαρτιά / αιτήσεις πήγαν στον ΟΤΕ στις 13/11 ( απορώ δηλαδή πόσες αιτήσεις περίμεναν να μαζευτούν για να τις στείλουν ).

Σήμερα πληροφορήθηκα απο γνωστό στον ΟΤΕ οτι η γραμμή μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί για ADSL και το έχουν περάσει στο σύστημα οτι πραγματοποιήθηκε το task. Πάιρνω τη Vivodi και μου λένε οτι δεν έχει ειδοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ και οτι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν μεικτονόμηση αν δεν πάρουν τα στοιχεία απο τον ΟΤΕ ( οκ δεκτό ) .

Οπότε έχει αρχίσει η διαδικασία της αναμονής για την ολοκλήρωση συνενόησης μεταξύ των δυο εταιρειών. Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι φταίει η VIVODI ( τον ΟΤΕ περιμένει ) και ενδεχομένως δεν μπορώ να πω οτι φταίει και εξολοκλήρου ο ΟΤΕ γιατί στην τελική η VIVODI έχει κάποια συνεργασία με τον ΟΤΕ κατά την οποία έχουν θεσμηθεί κάποιες διαδικασίες μεταξύ τους. Ας κοιτάξει να βελτιώσει τον τρόπο επικοινωνίας και συνεργασίας με τον OTE. Το λέω γιατί στην Τellas παρατήρησα αμεσότητα στην συνεργασία τους...... ( και μην μου πείτε οτι ειναι δημόσιο και τα δυο ..... δεν παίζει )

Τελικά ίσως είναι καλύτερο αν δεν έχεις ανάγκη απο το να συνδεθείς άμεσα να μην ασχολείσαι καθόλου και μια ωραία πρωία να σε καλέσουν οτι η σύνδεσή σου είναι ΟΚ και ορίστε και οι κωδικοί για να την ενεργοποιήσετε ( ......... και μετά γύρισα πλευρό ).

----------


## th86

Γειά σε όλους! Είμαι καινούργιος στο site κ θα ήθελα την (έμπειρη) γνώμη σας.. 
Έχω στείλει στη vivodi τις αιτήσεις για ενεργοποίηση δίοδος 1024 από τις 13/10/06 κ όπως καταλαβαίνετε ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση  :Sad:   αφού συνεχώς στο τηλ. μου λένε το γνωστό "δε μας έχει απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ". Μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος τι ρόλο βαράει ο ΟΤΕ αφού η vivodi έχει δικό της δίκτυο? Sorry αν είναι χαζή ερώτηση αλλα τώρα μπαίνω για πρώτη φορά στο χώρο του adsl.. 
Θα ήταν σκόπιμο να ξεκινήσω επίσημες καταγγελίες? Όχι τπτ άλλο, για να γλυτώσω κ τη γνωστή ταλαιπωρία των 3+ μηνών..
Παιδιά πείτε καμιά γνώμη-εμπειρία γιατί δε ξέρω τι να κάνω.. Παίρνω κ τον οτε τηλ., που να πιάσω γραμμή.. ακόμα δε τους έχω βρει..  κ το ποσό στη τράπεζα για το προπληρωμένο πακέτο, συνεχίζει να τοκίζεται...  :Evil:

----------


## anticlimatix

> Γειά σε όλους! Είμαι καινούργιος στο site κ θα ήθελα την (έμπειρη) γνώμη σας.. 
> Έχω στείλει στη vivodi τις αιτήσεις για ενεργοποίηση δίοδος 1024 από τις 13/10/06 κ όπως καταλαβαίνετε ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση   αφού συνεχώς στο τηλ. μου λένε το γνωστό "δε μας έχει απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ". Μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος τι ρόλο βαράει ο ΟΤΕ αφού η vivodi έχει δικό της δίκτυο? Sorry αν είναι χαζή ερώτηση αλλα τώρα μπαίνω για πρώτη φορά στο χώρο του adsl.. 
> Θα ήταν σκόπιμο να ξεκινήσω επίσημες καταγγελίες? Όχι τπτ άλλο, για να γλυτώσω κ τη γνωστή ταλαιπωρία των 3+ μηνών..
> Παιδιά πείτε καμιά γνώμη-εμπειρία γιατί δε ξέρω τι να κάνω.. Παίρνω κ τον οτε τηλ., που να πιάσω γραμμή.. ακόμα δε τους έχω βρει..  κ το ποσό στη τράπεζα για το προπληρωμένο πακέτο, συνεχίζει να τοκίζεται...


Είμαι κι εγώ στην ίδια φάση με το παιδί! Πείτε μας αν θέλετε τι να κάνουμε, μιας και κάπου έχω αρχίσει να αισθάνομαι βλάκας, περιμένοντας την Vivodi να θυμηθεί να ασχοληθεί με την συνδεσή μας, δίνοντας πάντα την απάντηση, ο ΟΤΕ φταίει!!

----------


## Aramil

Λοίπον πολύ περιληπτικά, γιατί και γω πολλές λεπτομέρειες δεν ξέρω,μπορεί η Vivodi να έχει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο αλλά το έχει πάνω στα καλώδια και τον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ.Με λίγα λόγια έχει μισθώσει γραμμές.Τις γραμμές αυτές όμως μπόρούν να τις περάσουν μόνο οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ.Στην ουσία η Vivodi παίρνει την αιτησή σου,την στέλνει στον ΟΤΕ και από εκεί και πέρα εξαρτάται από αυτόν.Αν πάρεις τηλέφωνο τον ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω τι άκρη θα βρεις γιατί η αίτητση για γραμμή (τουλάχιστον τηλεφώνου) γράφει το όνομα της εταιρίας οπότε μάλλον συγκεκριμένη απάντηση δεν θα πάρεις.....

----------


## valen01

Αν πάρεις τηλέφωνο τον ΟΤΕ δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί. Θα σου πουν οτι πελάτης τους είναι η VIVODI και όχι εσύ στη συγκεκριμένη συναλλαγή και οτι πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με την εταιρεία σου ( VIVODI ) και εκείνη με τη σειρά της θα μεταφέρει ως δικό της το πρόβλημα προς τον ΟΤΕ.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεται μιλάμε για μια μηχανή όπου μπλέκονται πολλά γρανάζια. Εγώ βρήκα μια σχετική άκρη απο άτομο που ασχολείται με τις ADSL στον ΟΤΕ. Μου είπε οτι για την περίπτωση της αίτησής μου έχουν κάνει την μετατροπή γιατί δεν εκκρεμέί κάτι για το νούμερο αυτό και απλά έχουν ενημερώσει το εσωτερικό τους σύστημα οτι ολοκληρώθηκε η εργασία. 

Απο εκεί και πέρα άπο οτι κατάλαβα η όλη δυσλειτουργία οφείλεται στο οτι απο το να ενημερωθεί το κάθε αρμόδιο τμήμα στον ΟΤΕ και μέχρι να σταλεί η επίσημη επιβεβαίωση μέσω ηλεκτρονικού συστηματος στην VIVODI για να κάνει και εκείνη την μεικτονόμηση.......

----------


## valen01

Εγώ έχω αρχίσει και τους τηλεφωνώ καθημερινά για να δω πότε θα πάρουν γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ και σήμερα πληροφορήθηκα οτι η VIVODI έχει ειδοποιηθεί και μένει η μεικτονόμιση. Ρώτησα την υπάλληλο αν έχει δρομολογηθεί ή αν έχει μπει στο πρόγραμμα η γραμμή μου για να μεικτονομηθεί και μου είπε οτι πρέπει να μαζευτούν πολλοί για να στείλουν συνεργείο να κάνει μεικτονόμηση. Εν μέρει το δέχομαι αλλά δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω τον ισχυρισμό της "μα έχετε κάνει την αίτηση στις 10 ( αν και εγώ την είχα συμπληρώσει στα γραφεία τους στις 9 )και δεν έχουν περάσει 15 με 20 εργάσιμες μέρες".

Φυσικά δεν το συνέχισα γιατί στην τελική δεν μου έφταιγε και η συγκεκριμένη υπάλληλος αλλά πλεόν νομίζω οτι η καραμέλλα του "Ο ΟΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ" τουλάχιστον στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν ισχύει........

9/11 : Αγορά και συμπλήρωση αίτησης στα γραφεία της VIVODI
13/11 : Παράδοση στον ΟΤΕ
23/11 : Παραλαβή ειδοποίησης απο ΟΤΕ οτι η γραμμή είναι ΟΚ
????? : Αναμονή για μεικτονόμιση

Γενικώς πάντως νομίζω οτι οι χρόνοι είναι καλοί . . . . . . . . Την προηγούμενη είχα κάνει 1 ημερολογιακό μήνα.

----------


## Djore

Το γεγονός ότι ούτε η Τellas κατάφερε να ενεργοποιήσει κάποια γραμμή σε διάστημα 23 μερών με βάζει σε υποψίες προς τον ΟΤΕ ...

----------


## th86

> Εγώ έχω αρχίσει και τους τηλεφωνώ καθημερινά για να δω πότε θα πάρουν γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ και σήμερα πληροφορήθηκα οτι η VIVODI έχει ειδοποιηθεί και μένει η μεικτονόμιση. Ρώτησα την υπάλληλο αν έχει δρομολογηθεί ή αν έχει μπει στο πρόγραμμα η γραμμή μου για να μεικτονομηθεί και μου είπε οτι πρέπει να μαζευτούν πολλοί για να στείλουν συνεργείο να κάνει μεικτονόμηση. Εν μέρει το δέχομαι αλλά δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω τον ισχυρισμό της "μα έχετε κάνει την αίτηση στις 10 ( αν και εγώ την είχα συμπληρώσει στα γραφεία τους στις 9 )και δεν έχουν περάσει 15 με 20 εργάσιμες μέρες".
> 
> Φυσικά δεν το συνέχισα γιατί στην τελική δεν μου έφταιγε και η συγκεκριμένη υπάλληλος αλλά πλεόν νομίζω οτι η καραμέλλα του "Ο ΟΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ" τουλάχιστον στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν ισχύει........
> 
> *9/11 : Αγορά και συμπλήρωση αίτησης στα γραφεία της VIVODI
> 13/11 : Παράδοση στον ΟΤΕ
> 23/11 : Παραλαβή ειδοποίησης απο ΟΤΕ οτι η γραμμή είναι ΟΚ
> ????? : Αναμονή για μεικτονόμιση*
> 
> Γενικώς πάντως νομίζω οτι οι χρόνοι είναι καλοί . . . . . . . . Την προηγούμενη είχα κάνει 1 ημερολογιακό μήνα.




Kαλά...Πώς γίνεται να δίνει έγκριση ο οτε για νεότερες αιτήσεις κ τις παλιότερες να τις αφήνει να εκκρεμούν? Από 13/10 περιμένω ο καημένος..! Ένας φίλος πάντως βρήκε το τηλ. της τεχνικής εξυπηρέτησης του οτε (με τεράστια δυσκολία..δεν το έδιναν λες κ είναι κρυφό!) κ έλυσε ένα πρόβλημα που είχε με κομμένη γραμμή κοντά στο σπίτι του. Σταθερό είναι (210....). Θα προσπαθήσω να τους καλέσω αύριο μήπως κ βγάλω άκρη.. Αν δε βγεί τίποτα κ ανάλογα με τι βλακείες θα μου πούνε, ξεκινάω καταγγελία στο αρμόδιο υπουργείο κ συνεχίζουμε κ με μηνύσεις αν χρειαστεί..δε βάζουνε αλλιώς μυαλό..

----------


## Aramil

Σήμερα κλείνω 30 μέρες ακριβώς!And still counting...

----------


## valen01

th86 έχω την εντύπωση πως παίζει μεγάλη σημασία και η περιοχή. Θυμάμαι όταν είχε πρωτο βγεί το CUBE και έμενα αμπελόκηπους είχε συμπεσει η αίτησή μου με την αναβάθμιση του κέντορυ της VIVODI στην Αλεξάνδρας και η σύνδεση έγινε σε σχεδόν ένα μήνα ( ημερολογιακό όχι εργάσιμες μέρες ) ενώ ταυτόχρονα διάβαζα για άτομα εδώ που για πλάκα βαρούσαν ένα δίμηνο στο περίμενε.......

Και μια πληροφορία που έλαβα απο το γνωστό γνωστού στον ΟΤΕ που μου είπε για τη δική μου ΄συνδεση είναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ δίνει προτεραιότητα στις δικές του συνδέσεις και των άλλων ασχολούνται οι υπάλληλοι σε χρόνο που θεωρείται υπερωρία ! ! ! ! Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο αλιθεύει αλλά μπορεί να εξηγήσει το χρονικό διάστημα που περνάει απο τη στιγμή που κάνε η κάθε εταιρεία αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένει να της ετοιμάσει τη γραμμή....

----------


## player74

θα επαναλαβω καποια πραγματα.
μην στελνετε με ελτα τις αιτησεις, πειγενετε αυτοπροσοπος ή στειλτε τες με courier.
ετσι δεν εχουν το παραμικρο περιθωριο να υπεκφυγουν και τις προωθουν γρηγορα.
οταν τις παραλαμβανουν τις ελεγχουν και μετα υποθετω τις καταχωρουν και τις στελνουν ηλεκτρονικα στον οτε. αυτο παρατηρησα οτι γινετε αμεσως ή σε 2-3 μερες απο την βαιβεωμενη παραλαβη (οχι την αποστολη).
υπαρχουν συμφωνημενοι χρονοι αλλα και επισημοι για την ενεργοποιηση μια γραμμης.
ο οτε συνηθως και το εχει κανει πολλες φορες ακομα κι αν εχει ολοκληρωση εξαντλει τον χρονο αυτο, ισος θελοντας να δωσει οκ και για αλλες αιτησεις μαζι ειτε απλα ειναι η τακτικη του (υπαρχουν και καλες εξερεσεις που πιστευω ειναι αναλογος του φορτου καθε περιοχης).
οταν λαβει το επισημο οκ του οτε τοτε η βιβο προχωρει.
η μικτονομιση δεν ειναι κατι ιδιετερο και κακος ανεφεραν οτι πρεπει να μαζευτουν πολοι για να γινει. θα ταν καλυτερο να λενε υπαρχει φορτος εργασιας, και θα ολοκληρωθει το συντομοτερο το αργοτερο ως την ταδε ημερομηνια. να επιμενετε να σας ορισουν καποια ημερομηνια ωστε να εχετε το τροπο να πιεσετε προκειμενου να προγραμματιστει.

επισεις να σημειοσω οτι περνοντας τον οτε (134) ποτε δεν θα παρατε απαντηση για την αιτηση σας εκτος αν σας εχουν ριξει σε ΑΡΥΣ.
να ροτατε αν βλεπουν κατι ή καμια αλλαγη πανω στην γραμμη σας.
εναλακτικα αν εχετε καποιο γνωστο τεχνικο που δουλευει στο σχετικο τμημα ρωτηστε τον. το να βρειτε ενα τηλεφωνο δεν αρκει γιατι πρεπει να πεσετε και σε φιλοτιμο ατομο που να ειναι και στις καλες του για να σας απαντηση γιατι διαφερετικα κι αυτος θα σας παραπεμψει στην βιβο

----------


## th86

Πρός valen01: απόλυτα κατανοητό εαν καθυστερούν λόγω αναβάθμισης δικτύου, αλλά νομίζω στη περίπτωσή μου είναι θέμα οτε που έχει καθυστερίσει να δώσει μια απλή έγκριση. Εκτός κ αν έχει δώσει κ δε μου το λένε απο vivodi, αλλά δε μπορώ να φανταστώ το λόγο.. ειλικρινά δε ξέρω ποιόν να πιστέψω.. επίσης έχω ακούσει αυτό που λές για την προτεραιότητα που δίνει ο οτε στις δικές του συνδέσεις κ το πιστεύω πέρα για πέρα..

Πρός player74: Τις αιτήσεις τις έστειλα με courier στις 12/10 κ στις 13/10 τις έλαβε η vivodi κ τις έστειλε στον οτε. Αυτό το επιβεβαίωσα. Οπότε δικαιολογία για καθυστέρηση αποστολής δεν υπάρχει. 

Αυτά..θα καλέσω τη Δευτέρα στο 210.... του οτε που έχω βρει κ θα σας ενημερώσω..

----------


## sphinxgr

Η αίτηση έγινε 13/11/06 στα γραφεία της Vivodi και η σύνδεση  ήταν έτοιμη 17/11/06… :Cool:  :Whistle:

----------


## valen01

sphinxgr ένα μόνο μπορώ να σου πω....... 

 :Respekt:  

Με το πρώτο jack-pot θέλω να παίξουμε ενα συνεταιρικό δελτιάκι ........  :Smile:

----------


## Aramil

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   Είπαμε να πας την αίτηση αυτοπροσώπως όχι να πας με την απειλή όπλου.....

----------


## kalabortsos

στις 23/11/06 εστειλα την αιτηση,αν συνδεσω το modem θα δουλευει το τηλεφωνο?κι αν συνδεθω πρωτα ο θεος θα αναψει λαμπακι στο modem?

----------


## Djore

@σαρδελ 
Με λίγη τύχη θα προλάβεις την πρωτοχρονιά. Τους βασανίζεται ρε παιδία μέρες που είναι . Να μην γιορτάσουν και στη vivo τον ερχομό του "θεανθρώπου".

----------


## kalabortsos

> @σαρδελ 
> Με λίγη τύχη θα προλάβεις την πρωτοχρονιά. Τους βασανίζεται ρε παιδία μέρες που είναι . Να μην γιορτάσουν και στη vivo τον ερχομό του "θεανθρώπου".


παντως εισαι σαφεστατος,σε παραδεχομαι :Cool:

----------


## valen01

sardel ίσως και αν μαζί με την αίτηση έστελνες και ένα γράμμα στο Αϊ Βασίλη να προχωρήσει το θέμα σου πιο γρήγορα......( just kidding )

Το τηλέφωνο σου θα δουλεύει μια χαρά και όταν συγχρονίσει το modem σου θα ανάβει μόνιμα το πρασινο ( αν θυμάμαι καλά ) λαμπάκι που λογικά τώρα αν το ελέγξεις θα αναβασβήνει.

----------


## echo_pk

26/10 αποστολή με courier στη vivodi, 30/10 αποστολή της vivodi στον ΟΤΕ, 13/11 παραδοση της γραμμής από τον ΟΤΕ στην vivodi και επιτέλους σήμερα (28/11) μετά από πολλλλά τηλεφωνήματα συνδέθηκα.

----------


## anticlimatix

Αποστολή της αίτησης 13/10, παραλαβή της αίτησης 16/10, αποστολή στον Οτε της αίτησης από την Viβόδη 18/10 και από τότε κάθε βδομάδα έχουμε τα γνωστά. Τηλέφωνο στο call center της Vivo, αναμονή 20-30λεπτά και πάντα η απάντηση: Δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή σας και δεν έχουμε κανένα νεότερο.

----------


## dzerv

20/10 αιτηση στα γραφεια τους...
13/11 παράδοση γραμμής απο το ΟΤΕ
28/11 παράδοση γραμμής απο vivodi...
Βέβαια ενώ έχω πληρώσει για 2048/640 μου έδωσαν 2048/256...
Λένε ότι έχω κάνει αίτηση για 256...
Την απόδειξη που γραφει για 640 την παρουσιάζουν ως τυπογραφικό λάθος...
Μετά απο πολλά καντίλια και εξαπτέριγα χαριστικά θα κοιτάξουν το θέμα μου μήπως και μπορεσουν να μου κάνουν αναβάθμιση...
Στραβά αρχίσαμε δυστυχώς...
Ακου χαριστικά για πραγμα που έχω πληρωσει...

edit: παγκρατι

----------


## kalabortsos

καλο θα ηταν να βαζατε και περιοχη

----------


## murex

12 μέρες μόνο. Χαιδάρι

----------


## valen01

Καλημέρ ακαι καλό μήνα
Πήρα σήμερα τηλεφωνικά τους κωδικούς ( εκείνοι με κάλεσαν εγώ δεν κατάφερα να βρω εκπρόσωπο στο τηλ. κέντρο )
Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε 
9/11 - αγορά και συμπλήρωση φόρμας στα γραφεία τους
13/11 - καταγραφή της αίτησης στο σύστημά τους ( μεσολαβούσε ΣΚ )
23/11 - παράδοση γραμμής απο τον ΟΤΕ και αποστολή μηνύματος προς VIVODI
30/11 - ολοκλήρωση μεικτονόμησης
1/12 - παράδοση τηλεφωνικά απο VIVODI των κωδικών ( ελπίζω να μην έχει γίνει λάθος  και καλού κακού ζήτησα να μου τους στείλουν αν γίνεται και στο email που τους δήλωσα )

Όλα αυτά στην περιοχή του Χαλανδρίου. Δεν ξέρω αν σας φαίνεται λίγο ή πολύ όμως συγκριτικά με γνωστούς μου ( εκτός forum ) και απο την προηγούμενη σύνδεση που είχα κάνει πάλι με CUBE  σε περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων μου φαίνεται πως .... βελτιώνονται.

----------


## valen01

> 20/10 αιτηση στα γραφεια τους...
> 13/11 παράδοση γραμμής απο το ΟΤΕ
> 28/11 παράδοση γραμμής απο vivodi...
> Βέβαια ενώ έχω πληρώσει για 2048/640 μου έδωσαν 2048/256...
> Λένε ότι έχω κάνει αίτηση για 256...
> Την απόδειξη που γραφει για 640 την παρουσιάζουν ως τυπογραφικό λάθος...
> Μετά απο πολλά καντίλια και εξαπτέριγα χαριστικά θα κοιτάξουν το θέμα μου μήπως και μπορεσουν να μου κάνουν αναβάθμιση...
> Στραβά αρχίσαμε δυστυχώς...
> Ακου χαριστικά για πραγμα που έχω πληρωσει...
> ...


Να επιμένεις οτι απο την πρώτη μέρα που θε μετράει η σύνδεσή σου πρέπει να έχεις 2048/640. Εγώ είχα ζητήσει email απο το CC που θα έγραφε ρητά τισ ταχύτητες σύδνεσης για το CUBE και μετά απαίτησα να έχει αυτή την ταχύτητα. Η υπάλληλος μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση και οτι το CUBE βγαίνει σε 2048/256 και της έδειξα το email που μου είχαν στείλει. Η όλη φάση έγινε στα γραφεία της VIVODI οπότε και το θέμα λύθυκε άμεσα. Χτες που έγινε η μεικτονόμηση στην σελίδα του ADSL Status έγραφε 2048/640 :-)  :One thumb up:

----------


## kalabortsos

23-11 εστειλα την αιτηση,εχτες 1-12 τηλεφωνησα στη vivodi και μου ειπαν οτι στις 29-11 ειχε λαβει ο οτε την αιτηση και να περιμενω,σημερα ομως πριν λιγο κοπηκε η γραμμη του τηλεφωνου για 15 λεπτα περιπου,πραγμαπου δεν εχει ξαναγινει λετε να με συνδεσαν απο τον οτε?

----------


## thanasis38

εκανα αιτηση διακοπης για το dslcube στις 3/10 στη βιβοντι (το cube εληγε στις 31/10) η βιβοντι εχει κανει αιτηση διακοπης στον ΟΤΕ απο τις 8/11 και ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει ακομα επιβαιβεωσει την αιτηση διακοπης. εν τω μεταξυ πηρα νεο cube και δεν ξερω ακομα ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει. καλα αυτοι στον ΟΤΕ  ειναι για κλωτσιες. για να μην πω τιποτα χειροτερο.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lewton

> εκανα αιτηση διακοπης για το dslcube στις 3/10 στη βιβοντι (το cube εληγε στις 31/10) η βιβοντι εχει κανει αιτηση διακοπης στον ΟΤΕ απο τις 8/11 και ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει ακομα επιβαιβεωσει την αιτηση διακοπης. εν τω μεταξυ πηρα νεο cube και δεν ξερω ακομα ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει. καλα αυτοι στον ΟΤΕ  ειναι για κλωτσιες. για να μην πω τιποτα χειροτερο.


Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι σε συνέφερε να πάρεις νέο Cube;

----------


## thanasis38

> Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι σε συνέφερε να πάρεις νέο Cube;


εγω δεν ειπα οτι με συνεφερε να παρω νεο cube αλλα ειπα να περιμενω μηπως γινει καποια μειωση στις τιμες απο ολους τους ISP. αλλωστε εχω γραψει σχετικα εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...952#post785952

----------


## lewton

> εγω δεν ειπα οτι με συνεφερε να παρω νεο cube αλλα ειπα να περιμενω μηπως γινει καποια μειωση στις τιμες απο ολους τους ISP. αλλωστε εχω γραψει σχετικα εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...952#post785952


Έδωσες 99€ για να πάρεις 5 μήνες στα 1024.
Μπορούσες να συνεχίσεις στην ίδια ταχύτητα με 22€ το μήνα, χωρίς προπληρωμή, χωρίς δέσμευση, και με χασούρα 2€ το μήνα.
Μάλλον δεν κοίταξες τις νέες τιμές πριν διακόψεις.

----------


## cheez

πριν περιπου 3 χρονια...

κατι λιγοτερο απο 15 μερες... full llu

----------


## jara

κανενας προσφατα με νεα συνδεση full llu?

----------


## Catchphrase

Πριν από λίγο έφυγε ο τεχνικός που μου έφερε τον εξοπλισμό και έκανε την εγκατάσταση του telefonet. Οι χρόνοι ήταν 30 εργάσιμες.

----------


## lewton

> Πριν από λίγο έφυγε ο τεχνικός που μου έφερε τον εξοπλισμό και έκανε την εγκατάσταση του telefonet. Οι χρόνοι ήταν 30 εργάσιμες.


Με γειά.

----------


## Catchphrase

Ευχαριστώ :Smile:  

Όλα είναι καλά για την ώρα και για την τηλεφωνική γραμμή, δε βλέπω καμία διαφορά σε ποιότητα από αυτή του ΟΤΕ

----------


## jara

> Πριν από λίγο έφυγε ο τεχνικός που μου έφερε τον εξοπλισμό και έκανε την εγκατάσταση του telefonet. Οι χρόνοι ήταν 30 εργάσιμες.


 ergqsi,ez
30 εργασιμες!!! :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Thumb down: 
Γιατι ρε π!@#$η μου?
Ρητορικο το ερωτημα.Ξερω ο οτε κτλ.
Αλλα γιατι το 2006 (παμε για 7) να χρειαζεται τοσο καιρογια μια νεα συνδεση. :Thinking:

----------


## Catchphrase

Η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι καθυστέρησε η διαδικασία της φορητότητας.

----------


## beren79

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:

20 εργάσημες ημέρες για να ενεργοποιηθεί το Full LLU
5 εργάσημες για να έρθει ο τεχνικός με τον εξοπλισμό
4 εβδομάδες και βάλε περιμένω για να αποφασίσει η vivodi να λύσει ενα πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωση και επιτέλους να ενεργοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία

Τι να κάνω???? Τους πέρνω τηλ κάθε 2 ημέρες και όλο μου λένε ότι θα είναι έτοιμο στο τέλος της εβδομάδας??? Καμία πρόταση?

----------


## gpolic

Να σας πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου.
Εκανα την αιτηση για cube μεσω ΟΤΕ στις 14 Δεκ. (1024/256 για 8 μηνες)  Ειχα στειλει και την ακυρωση στην HOL παραλληλα.

Την τεταρτη 3 Ιαν πηρα τηλεφωνο στη Vivodi, και με ενημερωσαν οτι εστειλε πισω την αιτηση ο ΟΤΕ γιατι ηταν ενεργοποιημενο το DSL (απο HOL).  
Τους ειπα οτι αυτη τη στιγμη η HOL μου εχει διακοψει την γραμμη. Το μοντεμ ειχε σταματησει να συχγρονιζει πριν μερικες μερες. Μου ειπαν οτι θα ξαναστειλουν την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ στις 4 Ιαν Πεμπτη πρωι δηλαδη.

Την Παρασκευη 5 Ιαν, στις 10 το πρωι ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη!!!!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   Φαινεται ο ΟΤΕ εχει βελτιωσει τις διαδικασιες του. 

Το ρουτερ ηταν αναμενο και συνδεδεμενο, και ειχε κρατησει και log. Οταν ηρθα σπιτι το απογευμα το ειδα, και πηρα τηλ στη βιβοντι. Εστειλα με εμαιλ σκαναρισμενη την ταυτοτητα μου και μου ειπαν τον κωδικο μου απο το τηλεφωνο. Απο την Παρασκευη ειμαι up and running !!   :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

> Να σας πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου.
> Εκανα την αιτηση για cube μεσω ΟΤΕ στις 14 Δεκ. (1024/256 για 8 μηνες)  Ειχα στειλει και την ακυρωση στην HOL παραλληλα.
> 
> Την τεταρτη 3 Ιαν πηρα τηλεφωνο στη Vivodi, και με ενημερωσαν οτι εστειλε πισω την αιτηση ο ΟΤΕ γιατι ηταν ενεργοποιημενο το DSL (απο HOL).  
> Τους ειπα οτι αυτη τη στιγμη η HOL μου εχει διακοψει την γραμμη. Το μοντεμ ειχε σταματησει να συχγρονιζει πριν μερικες μερες. Μου ειπαν οτι θα ξαναστειλουν την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ στις 4 Ιαν Πεμπτη πρωι δηλαδη.
> 
> Την Παρασκευη 5 Ιαν, στις 10 το πρωι ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη!!!!    Φαινεται ο ΟΤΕ εχει βελτιωσει τις διαδικασιες του. 
> 
> Το ρουτερ ηταν αναμενο και συνδεδεμενο, και ειχε κρατησει και log. Οταν ηρθα σπιτι το απογευμα το ειδα, και πηρα τηλ στη βιβοντι. Εστειλα με εμαιλ σκαναρισμενη την ταυτοτητα μου και μου ειπαν τον κωδικο μου απο το τηλεφωνο. Απο την Παρασκευη ειμαι up and running !!


Προφανώς μέσω δικτύου ΟΤΕ όμως...
Αν ήσουν μέσω δικτύου Vivodi δε θα ήταν τόσο γρήγορο.

----------


## dkazaz

Shared LLU. Σύνπολο, 65 μέρες. 40 μέρες έκανε ο ΟΤΕ να ελευθερώσει τη γραμμή κατά τα λεγόμενα της Βιβόντι αλλά μου είπαν τόσα ψέματα που δεν τους πιστεύω.

Όταν λείξουν οι 5 μήνες του cube  θα πάω σε άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## anticlimatix

Ρε παιδιά, εμένα η αίτηση έχει αποσταλεί από 13 Οκτωβρίου και ακόμα.. Πάνε 3 μήνες. Έλεος.
Τι μπορώ να κάνω σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Δεν πάει άλλο, πραγματικά!

----------


## nivam

Γεια σας κι απο μένα,
Εβαλα Tellas στα 768 πριν λιγες μερες. Εκανα την αιτηση online στις 22/12 και ενεργοποιηθηκε 2/1!!! Τρεις εργασιμες μέρες (μεσολαβησαν και οι αργιες) !!! 
Ως τωρα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος. Εκανα και το τεστ της forthnet και μου δειχνει παντα 605 με 660kbps download!

Φιλικά
Νικος

----------


## Spyrus The Great

Αίτηση στις 9/11 και ακόμα περιμένω ακριβώς 2 μήνες...
Η πλάκα είναι ότι τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μίλησε μαζί μου πριν μια εβδομάδα γιατί είχε νεκρωθεί το 
τηλέφωνό μου και είχα καλέσει τις βλάβες του ΟΤΕ.Λέω κάποια μ@λ@κί@ θα έκανε η Vivodi όταν προσπάθησε να ενεργοποιήσει τη γράμμη.Ο τεχνικός μου είπε πως ο ΟΤΕ έχει δώσει πόρτα στο DSLAM για μένα ( να σημειώσω ότι στο ίδιο DSLAM-Αμπελοκήπων) είχα και παλιότερα σύνδεση shared με τη Vivodi. Πως είναι δυνατό να μου λένε στη Vivodi ότι περιμένουν ακόμα να τους απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή, ένω έχουν κάνει την απαραίτητη καλωδίωση;

----------


## RedAdder

Γεια και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Παρακολουθώ εδώ και 2 μήνες και ήθελα να ξεκινήσω με ευχάριστο post.
18/21/06 αποστολή αίτησης μέσω ΕΛΤΑ για κύβο (8μηνη προσφορά 1024 με Α.ΡΥ.Σ.-Περιοχή Άνω Πατήσια (μάλλον υπάγεται στο Γαλάτσι 210-29xxxxx),
26/12/06 επικοινωνία από vivodi να με ρωτήσει αν θέλω τιμολόγιο ή όχι (δεν το περίμενα),
3/1/07 επικοινωνώ και μου λένε ότι έφυγε εκείνη την μέρα για ΟΤΕ,
9/1/07 ενεργοποίηση/ειδοποίηση με sms.

23 ημερολογιακές μέρες σύνολο με διακοπές Χριστουγέννων πρωτοχρονιάς κλπ.
Not bad at all αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι στάλθηκε με ταχυδρομείο.
Έξυπνη η αποστολή sms. Πιο βολικά από το να σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και να μην σε βρίσκουν. Στο μέλλον ελπίζω να διαρκεί η όλη διαδικασία λιγότερο από βδομάδα.

----------


## Guzuta

28/11/06       Αιτηση στα γραφέια της Vivodi
12/01/2006    Παραδοση γραμμής και κωδικών.

31 εργάσιμες και ο κύριος λόγος καθυστέρησης ήταν ο ΟΤΕ. Και αυτό το λέω με σιγουριά καθώς έχω άνθρωπο στη Vivodi... Τέλος καλό όλα καλά απο ταχύτητες σκίζει και ξαναψάχνω για ανανέωση το 2009!!!!

----------


## geosapsi

Σε 175 ωρες=7 μερες (* εργασημες *)

----------


## kyriakoss

Από τέλος Οκτωβρίου - 11 Ιανουαρίου!!!!   Απαράδεκτο!

----------


## giwrgo

Shared LLU

Πάνω από 30 μέρες.... :Thumb down:

----------


## dek1

19/12/2006 Αποστολή ταχυδρομικά αίτησης στη Vivodi.
27/12/2006 Παραλαβή αίτησης.
28/12/2006 Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ.
ΟΤΕ Περιστερίου: Το απόλυτο χάος. Στις 18/1/2007 έβαζε πόρτες από αιτήσεις που είχαν παραληφθεί στις 8/12/2006. Δικαιολογία: Δεν υπάρχει προσωπικό.
Και εγώ περιμένω ήδη ένα μήνα.

----------


## nodasz

Ο αδελφός μου περιμένει ένα μήνα την φοβερή αυτη εταιρεία ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Maller

Έχω κάνει την αίτηση απο μεσα νοεμβρη. ηρθε τεχνικος στις 3/1 και διαπίστωσε προβλημα συγχρονισμου. ΔΕΝ ενημερωσε στα κεντρικα με αποτελεσμα να το μαθουν απο μενα στις 15/1. Καθε Δευτερα που παιρνω τηλ μου λενε οτι μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας θα συνδεθω. Ο μηνας εχει 23 και ακομα περιμενω.. Οπότε παω για ρεκορ φορουμ!!! <δεχομαι κοντρες>

----------


## kazushi

Το ίδιο… 
  Ο ΟΤΕ είχε διεκπεραιώσει την εργασία τους, και η VIVO περίμενε το άγιο πνεύμα να τους φωτίσει να επικοινωνήσουν με OTE για το ΟΚ…  :Rant:  :Rant: 





> Τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο 15 εργάσιμες.

----------


## dinosang

Αίτηση στις 7 Δεκεμβρίου και σήμερα ενεργοποίηση περιοχή Γκύζη. DSL Cube 4096 για 8 μήνες. Πάντως πάει σφαίρα .

----------


## kwstas27

Αίτηση στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου και σήμερα ακόμα τιποτα,δεν εχει λενε παραδώσει ακομα ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή,περιοχι Αγ.Δημήτριος κέντρο Δάφνης. DSL Cube 4096 για 8 μήνες

----------


## panosm25

Γεια σας παιδια

Πως θα μπορουσα να τους τριξω λιγο τα δοντια στην vivodi??
Η αιτηση μου ειναι ( οπως μου ειπαν) απο τις 29/11/06 στον OTE κ εχουμε 24/1/07 κ ακομα δεν εχω συνδεση.

Εχω κανει αιτηση ( DSL CUBE ) για 2mbps μεσω του δικτυου της vivodi.
Ειμαι στα Α.Ιλισια με τηλ 210-77ΧΧΧΧΧ

Κ κατι αλλο (ισως σημαντικο). Εσεις οταν πρωτοειχατε παρει τον κυβο ειχατε συνδεσει τον router??

 Μιας κ ειμαι λιγο αρχαριος ολο αυτο το διαστημα δεν εχω συνδεσει τον εξοπλισμο του κυβου (router κτλ ) στο pc μου ακολουθωντας τις οδηγιες που αναφερουν οτι καλο ειναι να γινεται η συνδεση,αφου παρω τους κωδικους.
Μηπως ομως κανω λαθος μιας κ αμα συνδεσω τον εξοπλισμο θα μπορω να βλεπω ποτε θα ειμαι Online ετσι ωστε να τους παρω τηλ για τους κωδικους?? ( το router θα βγαζει ενδειξη για το ποτε θα ειμαι online κ ας μην του εχω βαλει τους κωδικους ?? )

Ευχαριστω

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Μηπως ομως κανω λαθος μιας κ αμα συνδεσω τον εξοπλισμο θα μπορω να βλεπω ποτε θα ειμαι Online ετσι ωστε να τους παρω τηλ για τους κωδικους?? ( το router θα βγαζει ενδειξη για το ποτε θα ειμαι online κ ας μην του εχω βαλει τους κωδικους ?? )


Ακριβώς . Να το συνδέσεις για να δεις εάν θα συγχρονίσει , δλδ εάν το  πράσινο λαμπάκι 'DSL Link' σταματήσει να αναβοσβήνει και αναψει μόνιμα . Εάν γίνει αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει συγχρονίσει . 

Βέβαια , μπορεί να μην είσαι αμέσως έτοιμος . Δλδ μπορεί να μην παίρνεις IP ή να έχει συγχρονίσει σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από αυτή θα έπρεπε . Εάν δεις κάτι τέτοιο σημαίνει ότι θα είσαι σχεδόν έτοιμος και με ένα τηλεφωνηματάκι στο 211-7503777  (και όχι στο ληστρικό 13880) σε λίγες ώρες (λογικά) θα είσαι έτοιμος .Θεωρώντας ότι θα συνδεσεις το ρούτερ μέσω έθερνετ , εάν δεις ότι συγχρονίζει , άνοιξε εναν browser (Firefox , Opera κτλ.  :Razz:  )  και πάτα 10.0.0.2 . Βάλε username : admin , password: epicrouter και θα μπεις στο interface του ρούτερ   :Wink:  .

----------


## sakistsalikis

Μπαινει στο interface ειτε με  συνδεση μεσω ethernet ειτε μεσω usb.

----------


## panosm25

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

Μπηκα στο interface του router εβαλα τις ρυθμισεις που λεει η vivodi, εκτος απο το username και το password που δεν τα εχω ΑΚΟΜΗ.

Το λαμπακι του DSL LINK κ DSL ACT αναβοσβηνουν.Το 100M/ACT ειναι αναμενο

----------


## dek1

19/12/2006 Αποστολή ταχυδρομικά αίτησης στη Vivodi.
27/12/2006 Παραλαβή αίτησης.
28/12/2006 Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ.
ΟΤΕ Περιστερίου: Το απόλυτο χάος. Στις 18/1/2007 έβαζε πόρτες από αιτήσεις που είχαν παραληφθεί στις 8/12/2006. Δικαιολογία: Δεν υπάρχει προσωπικό.
29/1/2007 Μπήκε η πόρτα DSL, έχω Internet με δοκιμαστικούς κωδικούς από Otenet, αλλά όχι τηλέφωνο (Τα θαύματα του ΟΤΕ). Να είναι καλά το i-Call.
31/1/2007 Επιτέλους τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ, και Internet μαζί.
1/2/2007 Παραλαβή κωδικών πρόσβασης από Vivodi.

ΟΥΦ Τελειώσαμε ελπίζω..........

----------


## lewton

> 19/12/2006 Αποστολή ταχυδρομικά αίτησης στη Vivodi.
> 27/12/2006 Παραλαβή αίτησης.
> 28/12/2006 Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ.
> ΟΤΕ Περιστερίου: Το απόλυτο χάος. Στις 18/1/2007 έβαζε πόρτες από αιτήσεις που είχαν παραληφθεί στις 8/12/2006. Δικαιολογία: Δεν υπάρχει προσωπικό.
> 29/1/2007 Μπήκε η πόρτα DSL, έχω Internet με δοκιμαστικούς κωδικούς από Otenet, αλλά όχι τηλέφωνο (Τα θαύματα του ΟΤΕ). Να είναι καλά το i-Call.
> 31/1/2007 Επιτέλους τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ, και Internet μαζί.
> 1/2/2007 Παραλαβή κωδικών πρόσβασης από Vivodi.
> 
> ΟΥΦ Τελειώσαμε ελπίζω..........


Με γειά.
Πάντως δεν έχεις shared, οπότε δίορθωσε το προφίλ σου σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## dek1

Ειλικρινά θα το εκτιμούσα αν μου έλεγες πως λέγεται αυτό που έχω. Πάντως FULL δεν είναι.

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Aloha guys! Ομοιοπαθούντας και εγώ περιμένωντας ακόμα τον περιβόητο τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ...Μιλάμε για Full LLU 2048/256 στην περιοχή του Ζωγράφου πάνω στην ολοκαίνουργια οπτική ίνα(γελάω) της Vivodi..Σημειώνω οτι στο σπίτι δεν υπήρχε καθόλου γραμμή. 

15/12 Αίτηση
22/12 Περάστηκε στο σύστημα της Vivodi

και μαντέψτε!!!!!!!!

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ !!!!!

Είναι λογικό, να υποθέσω? 
Παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις ευπρόσδεκτες.

----------


## lewton

> Ειλικρινά θα το εκτιμούσα αν μου έλεγες πως λέγεται αυτό που έχω. Πάντως FULL δεν είναι.


ADSL OTE έχεις, απλά η Vivodi είναι ο ISP σου.
Δεν έχει ιδιόκτητο στο Περιστέρι, οπότε δεν είσαι shared.

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Επίσης αν υπάρχει κανένας από Ζωγράφου με Full LLU, ας με βοηθήσει λέγοντας μου πόσο του πήρε μέχρι να του την ενεργοποιήσουν και τι ταχύτητες έχει...Μένω στο Παλιό Ζωγράφου.Thanx προκαταβολικά...

----------


## mahos

η ερωτηση καλλιτερα είναι πόσα τρίμηνα.!

Η vivodi έκανε για 10 στενά από τα γραφεία της στο Χαλάνδρι, 4 μήνες !

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> η ερωτηση καλλιτερα είναι πόσα τρίμηνα.!
> 
> Η vivodi έκανε για 10 στενά από τα γραφεία της στο Χαλάνδρι, 4 μήνες !


Τουλάχιστο μπορούσες να πεταχτείς και να τους κράξεις αυτοπροσώπως...Έγω απο Ζωγράφου ειναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία να πεταχτώ ως εκεί...

----------


## UndrGrnd

Έκανα αίτηση για Full LLU 2Mb/256Kb στη Vivodi τον Μάιο του 2006. Τελικά, μετά από *7+ μήνες αναμονή*, είχα Ινετ τον Δεκέμβριο.  :Laughing:

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Τέτοια να ακούω να ανοίγει η καρδιά μου... :Sorry:

----------


## Papanebo

Μια ερωτηση.Εχω κανει ειτηση για Shared LLU και μου ειπαν οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει παραδωσει το κυκλωμα και απομενει να κανουν καποιες εργασιες οι τεχνικοι της Vivodi (τελος εβδομαδας ειπαν θα χω συνδεση).Το λαμπακι του DSL του router μου ειναι σβηστο.Μημπως θα επρεπε να αναβοσβηνει (USR 9105)?

----------


## nnn

Θα πρέπει να ανάψει σταθερά μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή.

----------


## papingos

Θεσσαλονίκη Κεντρο VIVODI Μεσω ΟΤΕ

Πήρε περιπου 12 ημερολογιακες (οχι εργάσιμες μερες) - σημει.ωστε ομως και το εξης:

- Ειχα παλιοτερα στην ιδια γραμμη ADSL συνδεση που ισως παιζει ρολο. Ισως λεω.
- Οσο περιμενα στις 10-11 μερες, συνδέω το μοντεμ για να ειμαι ετοιμος. Ναι, ειμαι ανυπόμονος !  :Smile: 
Βλέπω το λαμπάκι του DSL LNK αναμένο σταθερα πρασινο ( Microcom 2636) kai  το DSL ACT να αναβοσβήνει. Μπαίνω στο System Log  του μοντεμ, και βλέπω οτι το πρόβλημα του ηταν στο PAP authentication λογω λαθος usernamε και password. Λογικό μιας και αυτα σου αποστέλονται ταχυδρομικά με το που ο οτε ειδοποιησει τη βιβοντι οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη.

- Παίρνω τηλ στη βιβοντι, και τους εξηγω τα παρπανω. Μου λενε οτι ισως ενεργοποιηθηκε η συνδεση αλλα ο οτε δε τους εχει ενημερωσει ακομα. Μου ζητησαν να τους στειλω ενα φαξ εκιενη την ωρα που να τους λεω οτι με δικη ου ευθυνη ζητώ να λαβω τους κωδικους τηλεφωνικα.
Τουε στέλνω το φαξ εκεινη την ωρα, και τους παιρνω τηλ στο καπακι. Μου δίνουν username kai password,  τα βάζω και ειμαι ονλαιν  :Smile:  

Αλλιως ακομα θα περίμενα να γίνουν ολα " κανονικά "
 :Smile:  

Μη τρομάζετε με αυτους που λενε οτι περίμεναν μήνες. Είτε κατι δε κατάλαβαν καλα, είτε δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα στη περιοχή τους και περίμεναν η κατι τετοιο.
Ισως παιζει ρόλο και η περιοχή βεβαια...

----------


## gkagg

> Μη τρομάζετε με αυτους που λενε οτι περίμεναν μήνες. Είτε κατι δε κατάλαβαν καλα, είτε δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα στη περιοχή τους και περίμεναν η κατι τετοιο.
> Ισως παιζει ρόλο και η περιοχή βεβαια...


Τι να μην τρομάζουμε! Δεν είναι μόνο η αναμονή. Έστω ότι μετά από 1,2 (ή έστω 3 μήνες ρε παιδάκι μου σου λέω εγώ) συνδέεσαι με την super duper 4096 γραμμή σου (Βέβαια θα πρέπει να έχεις περάσει και μια προσωρινή μη διαθεσιμότητα έτσι; Μεσα στο πρόγραμμα και αυτό... Και εκεί που περιμένεις να δεις τιποτα 400ρες κατεβάζεις από το ftp του Πολυτεχνείου με 140 και 160Kbps... Άσε φίλτατε... Πάει η Vivodi που ξέραμε... Το ένα DSLAM μετά το άλλο έχουν γίνει πίτα...

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω αναμονές...

05-01-2007 	Αποστολή αίτησης με ΕΛΤΑ

09-01-2007 	Παραλαβή και καταχώρηση αίτησης από Vivodi

11-01-2007	Προσωρινή μη διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στο Παγκράτι :Evil:  

24-01-2007	Μερική :Thinking:   αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος στον κόμβο Παγκρατίου

02-02-2007      Αποστολή μεριζόμενης στον πΟΤΕ

και άντε να περιμένω άλλες 30 εργάσιμες για να φτιάξει ο πΟΤΕ το κύκλωμα...

Και όμως είμαι ακόμη εδώ!!

----------


## Trellos13

*Σήμερα κλείνω 2 μήνες από τοτε που έκανα την αίτηση για telefonet1024 ..... kai akoma  perimeno  !!!!!*

----------


## CRAzYMiLK

Εκανα αιτηση ΜaXX 4 Μbps 6 Δεκεμβριου.
Σημερα ηρθε τεχνικος και με συνδεσε αναμονη 2 μηνες και δυο μερες.

----------


## No-Name

Πώς και η διαδικασία κράτησε 2 μήνες?Πότε είχε παραδώσει τη γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ στη vivodi?

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Ξαναμιλώντας σήμερα με Vivodi και κλείνοντας αισίως κοντά 2 μήνες, με ενημέρωσαν οτι δεν υπάρει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου. Γαμώ? Και πρίν απο τρείς μέρες μου έλεγαν πως το πρόβλημα έχει κολλήσει στον ΟΤΕ που δεν έρχεται να με συνδέσει. Full LLU και Vivodi my ass. Δυστυχώς έσφαλα και το πληρώνω με κόστος την ψυχική μου ηρεμία.. Παιδιά μακριά από αυτούς..

----------


## CRAzYMiLK

> Πώς και η διαδικασία κράτησε 2 μήνες?Πότε είχε παραδώσει τη γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ στη vivodi?


O OΤΕ ειχε παραδωσει την γραμμη στις 5 Ιανουαριου.Απλα μου ειπανε οτι κανανε κατι ρυθμισεις δικες τους.

----------


## lewton

Και στον κόμβο ΑΡΗΣ το ίδιο.
Και καλά έχουν διαθεσιμότητα, αλλά έναν φίλο μου που πήρε Cube θα τον συνδέσουν σε 1Mbps λόγω έλλειψης καλωδίου...  :Thumb down:  
Ένας που δεν έχει ήδη Vivodi καλύτερα να πάει στην On, ή σε όποια άλλη τον καλύπτει τέλος πάντων.

----------


## Trellos13

*Σήμερα που ξανακάλεσα Βιβο μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει διαθεσημότητα από πόρτες στο κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων, θα κάνω υπομονή μια εβδομάδα ακόμα και μετά τους στέλνω και μάλλον θα κάνω με την on μιας και είναι δίπλα στην δουλειά μου τα κεντρικά και σε περίπτωση που πάει κάτι στραβά θα πηγαίνω ένα λεπτό και θα τους στολίζω και αυτούς...*

----------


## Trellos13

> Ξαναμιλώντας σήμερα με Vivodi και κλείνοντας αισίως κοντά 2 μήνες, με ενημέρωσαν οτι δεν υπάρει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου. Γαμώ? Και πρίν απο τρείς μέρες μου έλεγαν πως το πρόβλημα έχει κολλήσει στον ΟΤΕ που δεν έρχεται να με συνδέσει. Full LLU και Vivodi my ass. Δυστυχώς έσφαλα και το πληρώνω με κόστος την ψυχική μου ηρεμία.. Παιδιά μακριά από αυτούς..


καλα φίλε σήμερα με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι έχει πορτες ..... μας δουλευουν .... το τηλ μου ειναι 21077... εσύ στο κέντρο αμπελοκήπων είσαι ? τι σύνδεση ? Αν είναι αλήθεια πάω αυρίο από τα κεντρικά τους....  :RTFM:

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Φίλε μου, μίλησα σημερα με Vivodi στις 10 το πρωί. Και μου απάντησαν πως η δίμηνη καθυστέρηση οφείλετε στην έλλειψη διαθεσιμότητας στην περιοχή μου. Ζωγράφου μένω,στο παλαιό Τέρμα, οπότε λογικά το κέντρο είναι Αμπελόκηποι αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Εμένα το αίτημα μου ήταν για Full LLU, δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο. Βέβαια μπορεί να μου λένε και ψέματα, καθώς μέχρι και πριν απο 2 μέρες που απαντούσαν οτι υπεύθυνος είναι ο ΟΤΕ που δεν έχει έρθει στο χώρο μου να παραδώσει την γραμμή... βγάλε άκρη. Θα τους δώσω περιθώριο άλλη μια βδομάδα. Έτσι και αλλιώς οι καταγγελίες πρός ΕΕΤΤ και ΙΝΚΑ έχουν γίνει.Το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι τόσο η καθυστέρηση, ούτε η απαράδεκτη εξυπηρέτηση και το μηδενικό ενδιαφέρον για τον πελάτη, αλλά οτι τους έχω πληρώσει για να με .... δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί ...

----------


## Djore

Σε φίλο που έκανε αιτηση στη ζωγράφου ... τον πηραν και του ειπαν μετά απο 8 μέρες αφού εκανε την αιτηση οτι προσωρινά δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες .. οπότε ... καλή υπομονή ... σε κανα μήνα και αν ........

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Κοίταξα μόλις τώρα στο site της Vivodi και έβαλα τον αριθμό ενός φίλου 3 στενα κάτω απο το σπίτι μου(210-77xxxxx). 

Απάντηση - "Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL2+ πρόσβασης (Αστικό κέντρο : ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ) μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της Vivodi Telecom.
Μπορείτε να επιλέξετε μέσω ADSL2+ τύπου πρόσβαση τις υπηρεσίες: 
MaXx
DSLphone
Telefonet
ΔΙΟΔΟΣ

Εμπαιγμός τουλάχιστο?  :Evil:

----------


## nosf1234

Σημερα που πηρα βιβοντι να ρωτησω τι γινεται με την αιτηση , μου ειπαν οτι στο αστικο κεντρο Ηλιουπολης ( Αργυρουπολη ειμαι ) δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες πορτες...και να περιμενω λεει 30 εργασιμες για να βαλουν...

----------


## kwstas27

έχω κάνει αίτηση απο τις 8/12/06 και μέχρι σήμερα τίποτα.....απειρα τηλέφωνα στο 13880 και ακόμα τίποτα.............μακριά απο vivodi......... :Sad:

----------


## Trellos13

_Μάλλον μας δουλεύουν κανονικά από την Vivodi ..... και εγώ έχω κάνει καταγγελία στο ΕΕΤΤ θα τους δώσω περιθώριο μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έχω πληρώσει τίποτα. Blitzkrieg νομίζω οτί τα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει στην αναζήτηση αυτή είναι μόνο για το αν υπάρχει κέντρο της εταιρίας που υποστηρίζει την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή. Σιγά μην έχει ενημέρωση για το αν υπάρχουν πόρτες... 
Djore πότε έκανε την αίτηση ο φίλος σου ????? 
Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι δεν έχουν πόρτες και τα ρίχνουν στον ΟΤΕ!!!_

----------


## Djore

> _Μάλλον μας δουλεύουν κανονικά από την Vivodi ..... και εγώ έχω κάνει καταγγελία στο ΕΕΤΤ θα τους δώσω περιθώριο μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έχω πληρώσει τίποτα. Blitzkrieg νομίζω οτί τα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει στην αναζήτηση αυτή είναι μόνο για το αν υπάρχει κέντρο της εταιρίας που υποστηρίζει την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή. Σιγά μην έχει ενημέρωση για το αν υπάρχουν πόρτες... 
> Djore πότε έκανε την αίτηση ο φίλος σου ????? 
> Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι δεν έχουν πόρτες και τα ρίχνουν στον ΟΤΕ!!!_


Πριν 3 βδομάδες ... Τον πήραν τηλ. μετά από μια βδομάδα και του είπαν οτί θα καθιστερίσουν γιατί δεν έχει πόρτες και τον ρώτησαν αν θέλει να συνεχίσει την διαδικασία γιατί θα κάνανε περισσότερο απο 30 εργάσιμες μερες , χωρίς να διευκρινίζουν κάτι παραπάνω . Μαλιστα ενθουσιάστηκα . Δεν περίμενα τέτοια αντιμετώπιση από την βιβότι .. Περίμενα να τον έχουν στο περίμενε και να τον κοροϊδεύουν . Νόμιζα ότι αλλάξαν νοοτροπίες αλλά από ότι βλέπω ... :Thumb down:  Αρχίστε τις κατηγορίες και χαλαρά ... κάποτε θα ρθεί ...   :RTFM:

----------


## vanels

Καλημερα σε ολους,εχω τον κουμπαρο μου ο οποιος πηγε ο ιδιος στην vivodi και εκανε αιτηση(22/12/06)παιρνει τηλ.στης 27/12/06 οτι εκεινη την ημερα εκαναν αιτηση στο πΟΤΕ και οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει μετα απο 20 εργασιμες,παιρνει ξανα τηλ.στις 26/1/07 οτι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει,και οτι φταει ο πΟΤΕ.
2/2/07 ακομη τιποτα... παλι ο πΟΤΕ,τι φταει,εχει πολυ δουλια πΟΤΕ :Respekt:  και ειπαν οτι μεσα του μηνος θα ενεργοποιηθει.
Τωρα τι γινετε εαν και τοτε ΔΕΝ γινει κατι.... τα λεφτα πισω....
Μεχρι και'γω πηρα τηλ.χθες για να δω τι γινετε,μεχρι που μηλησα με εντονο τονο,και αφου δεν μπορεσε να μου απαντηση,της ειπα πως  χρειαζομαι αμεση απαντηση.
Ειναι το κεντρο αμπελοκηποι και εχει παρει το dslcube με 99ε

Εγω τωρα αντιθετως εκανα αιτηση στην hol 26/12/06 και στης 5/1/07 ειχα γραμμη με dsl. :Wink:  
Τα συμπερασματα σας ...... .

----------


## lewton

> Εγω τωρα αντιθετως εκανα αιτηση στην hol 26/12/06 και στης 5/1/07 ειχα γραμμη με dsl. 
> Τα συμπερασματα σας ...... .


Συμπέρασμα πρώτο: Η Ραφήνα είναι μια επαρχιακή πόλη όπου τα πράγματα είναι χαλαρά για τους ΟΤΕτζήδες. 
Καμία σχέση με το μεγαλύτερο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της Ελλάδας: αυτό των Αμπελοκήπων.

Συμπέρασμα δεύτερο: να διορθώσεις το προφίλ σου γιατί δεν έχεις HOL full.

----------


## grphoto

Ειδες για να μενεις σε περιοχη με VIP προσωπα ;  :Smile: 

Σουζα οι Οτεντζηδες και απειρα DSLAM ελευθερα  :Smile:

----------


## Trellos13

Μου φαίνεται θα πάω και εγώ ραφήνα γιατι στους αμπελόκηπους γίνεται της π....

----------


## dfinikis

> *Σήμερα κλείνω 2 μήνες από τοτε που έκανα την αίτηση για telefonet1024 ..... kai akoma  perimeno  !!!!!*


Σε ακολουθώ στενά ...στους χρόνους

16/01/2007 Αίτηση στη VIVODI για Telefonet1024.
12/02/2007 Με ενημερώνουν ότι υπάρχει επιπλέον αναμονή 30 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΩΝ ΗΜΕΡΩΝ *να μετράει από 12/02/2007*

Ε τι άλλο να πούμε .... !!!

//dfinikis  :Laughing:

----------


## panosm25

Κ εγω μια απο τα ιδια.
Απο τις 29/11 η αιτηση για 2mbps (ADSL CUBE) ειναι στον ΟΤΕ κ ακομα περιμενω.
Μενω Α.Ιλισια:21077ΧΧΧΧΧ

Να ρωτησω κατι:
Γινεται να κανω αιτηση διακοπης των διαδικασιων με την Vivodi κ να πουλησω τον κυβο με το router κ να κανω αιτηση σε αλλον provider ή δεν γινετε/συμφερει σε αυτο το μσημειο που εχω φτασει???
Εχω αγανακτησει με τους μαλ#@#ς

ευχαριστω

----------


## dfinikis

FAX στο 211-7503801 την φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και μικρό κείμενο στο οποίο  αιτείσαι ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΩΣ ή ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗΣ (ανάλογα τι έχεις ζητήσει) ....

Μετά bye bye VIVODI ... αν και το πρόβλημα σε αυτή την χώρα στον χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών φαίνεται να είναι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ο ΟΤΕ με τις εσκεμμένες καθυστερήσεις του. Μιλάμε θα χαρώ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ την ιδιωτικοποίηση του !!!!

//dfinikis

----------


## vanels

> Καλημερα σε ολους,εχω τον κουμπαρο μου ο οποιος πηγε ο ιδιος στην vivodi και εκανε αιτηση(22/12/06)παιρνει τηλ.στης 27/12/06 οτι εκεινη την ημερα εκαναν αιτηση στο πΟΤΕ και οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει μετα απο 20 εργασιμες,παιρνει ξανα τηλ.στις 26/1/07 οτι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει,και οτι φταει ο πΟΤΕ.
> 2/2/07 ακομη τιποτα... παλι ο πΟΤΕ,τι φταει,εχει πολυ δουλια πΟΤΕ και ειπαν οτι μεσα του μηνος θα ενεργοποιηθει.
> Τωρα τι γινετε εαν και τοτε ΔΕΝ γινει κατι.... τα λεφτα πισω....
> Μεχρι και'γω πηρα τηλ.χθες για να δω τι γινετε,μεχρι που μηλησα με εντονο τονο,και αφου δεν μπορεσε να μου απαντηση,της ειπα πως χρειαζομαι αμεση απαντηση.
> Ειναι το κεντρο αμπελοκηποι και εχει παρει το dslcube με 99ε
> 
> Εγω τωρα αντιθετως εκανα αιτηση στην hol 26/12/06 και στης 5/1/07 ειχα γραμμη με dsl. 
> Τα συμπερασματα σας ...... .


 
ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ.ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛ.ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΝΑΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ..... :Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## nikgl

Telefonet 128 στο Παγκράτι με φορητότητα:
Αποστολή vivodi 24/11 με courier
αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ 27/11
Παράδοση γραμμής 15/1
Ολοκλήρωση φορητότητας 27/1
Εγκατάσταση 29/1
Δήλωση βλάβης την ίδια μέρα
Αποκατάσταση βλάβης μετά από 5 μέρες.

Μέχρι σήμερα όλα φαίνονται καλά.

----------


## dimpro

Καλημερα σε ολους.
Αιτηση για DSL cube στα 4Mbps στις 18/12 περιοχη Αγια Παρασκευη.
Ο ΟΤΕ ελαβε την αιτηση 20/12.
Στις 29/1 μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνα και δικη μου παρακληση στον ΟΤΕ Αγ.Παρασκευης, εγινε η ενεργοποιηση απο την μερια του ΟΤΕ.
Την επομενη αρχισα να παιρνω τηλεφωνα και να στελνω mail για να τους ξυπνησω.
Την περασμενη Πεμπτη με ενημερωσαν οτι την ειδαν ενεργοποιημενη απο τον ΟΤΕ και οτι προχωρουν και στην ενεργοποιηση απο την δικη τους πλευρα.
Χθες εστειλα φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητας για παραλαβη κωδικων και σημερα το πρωι πηρα τους κωδικους τηλεφωνικα.
Εκανα τα Settings και ειμαι ετοιμος.
Μεχρι στιγμης δεν βλεπω κανενα προβλημα. Εκανα το speedtest της forthnet και μου βγαζει 3.2 mbps download και 192kbps upload.
Σε ενα αλλο τεστ που συνδεεσαι με server της Κρητης αλλα και οπου θελεις στο εξωτερικο μου εβγαλε 3.58 mbps. 
Ειμαι καλα? Τι λετε?
Επισης χρησιμοποιωντας το μtorrent εκανα και port forwarding και κατεβαζω με περιπου 50k.
Στις ρυθμισεις για dns και static ip εβαλα τις τιμες που με "συμβουλεψε" το site port forwarding.

Οποιες συμβουλες για ευρυθμη λειτουργεια ειναι ευπροσδεκτες

Ευχαριστω

----------


## damokles

Σήμερα κλείνω...


2 ΜΗΝΕΣ


Κέντρο VIVODI Καλλιθέας

----------


## Kiwi

Αίτηση DSLcube: 5/1
Αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ: 10/1

Από την ΕΕΤΤ μαθάινω ότι στις 15/1 ήρθε απόρριψη από τον ΟΤΕ λόγω έλειψης ζεύγους καλωδίων (;;;;; ) αλλά πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 30/1 (πάλι ;;;;;;; )


Στη Vivodi πριν 2 μέρες λένε δεν βλέπουν καμία απόρριψη, απλά τους καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ. Σε ό,τι τους ρώταγα έλεγαν απλά "Σύντομα θα ενεργοποιηθείτε". Νοιώθω τρελό κορόιδο και δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι να πάρω τα 99 ευρώ πίσω  :Sad: 

Μέχρι σήμερα (14/2) κανένα νέο. Θα αρχίσω να κλαίω  :Crying:

----------


## harrist

Telefonet 1024 στου Ζωγράφου με φορητότητα:
Κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων
Αποστολή vivodi 28/11/06 με courier
αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ 30/11/06
Παράδοση γραμμής απο ΟΤΕ 05/02
Επικοινωνία για ραντεβού με τεχνικό 14/02/07
Κλείσιμο ραντεβού στις 23/02/07    :Worthy: 

πραγματικά δεν ξέρω εαν πρέπει να χαίρομαι ή οχι

----------


## panosm25

Επιτελους!!!!!!!!!
Σημερα πηρα τους κωδικους κ ειμαι online

Αιτηση 28/11
Παραλαβη απο ΟΤΕ 29/11
Ενεργοποιηση 16/2

Περιοχη Α.Ιλισια ADSL CUbe 2mbps

Επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετος.Υπαρχει κανενα προγραμμα/test  που να μετραει την συνδεση μου αυτονομο ή καποια ιστοσελιδα???

----------


## Catchphrase

Όποιο σου αρέσει
http://www.testmy.net/tools/test/d_load.php
http://www.speedtest.net/

----------


## panosm25

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Catchphrase

Βέβαια τα παραπάνω που σου έδωσα δε θα σου δώσουν τόσο ακιβή αποτελέσματα όσο http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/DesktopBSD/ όπου θα αρχίσεις να κατεβάζεις ένα μεγάλο αρχείο και θα δεις που θα σταθεροποιηθεί η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Mια απορία. Που βλέπετε τις λεπτομέριες για το πως εξελίσσεται η αίτησή σας?

----------


## Catchphrase

Με τηλέφωνο στο 13880 (καλή τύχη)

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ενας φίλος μου είχε κάνει αίτηση για DSLcube (των 4mbit) στις 20/12 (μετά από δικιά μου παρότρυνση) και ενεργοποιηθηκε την Παρασκευή 16/02 . Ψιλοκλασσικός χρόνος για shared llu νομίζω . Περιοχή Νέο Φάληρο .

----------


## kx5

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το cube έκανε 2 βδομάδες να ενεργοποιηθεί. Αλλά οι κωδικοί αργούσαν. Τελικά με την αποστολή ενός faχ μου τους είπαν από το τηλέφωνο.
Η πλάκα ήταν πως ο φάκελος με τους κωδικούς ήρθε σπίτι μου ένα μήνα+ μετά.
Οργάνωση  :Razz:

----------


## avassis

> Αίτηση DSLcube: 5/1
> Αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ: 10/1
> 
> Από την ΕΕΤΤ μαθάινω ότι στις 15/1 ήρθε απόρριψη από τον ΟΤΕ λόγω έλειψης ζεύγους καλωδίων (;;;;; ) αλλά πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 30/1 (πάλι ;;;;;;; )
> 
> 
> Στη Vivodi πριν 2 μέρες λένε δεν βλέπουν καμία απόρριψη, απλά τους καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ. Σε ό,τι τους ρώταγα έλεγαν απλά "Σύντομα θα ενεργοποιηθείτε". Νοιώθω τρελό κορόιδο και δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι να πάρω τα 99 ευρώ πίσω 
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα (14/2) κανένα νέο. Θα αρχίσω να κλαίω


Ιδια ιστορία και με μένα.  Αίτηση 05/01 παραλαβή από ΟΤΕ 10/01 Απόρριψη για τον ίδιο λόγο 20/01.  Δεν έχω καταλάβει πρακτικά τί σημαίνει αυτό.  Γίνεται αυτόματα επαναποστολή της αίτησης από την Vivodi;  Μα και στην περιπτωσή μου λένε ότι δεν ξέρουν τίποτε για απόρριψη, απλά τους καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ.  Από τον ΟΤΕ, που μετά από απίστευτες διαδρομές από τον Αννα στον Καιάφα, μου είπανε ότι έχουν ενημερώσει το σύστημα για την απόρριψη από τις 10/01/07 και την πληροφορία την βλέπει και η Vivodi αφού είναι on-line στο ίδιο σύστημα.  Κάποιος λέει ψέματα.  Ποιός όμως;  Στον ΟΤΕ μου μίλησαν με ονοματεπώνυνο ενώ στην Vivodi ούτε με κάποιον υπεύθυνο δεν μπόρεσα να μιλήσω - τουλάχιστον και χθές και σήμερα οι αναμονές ήταν απίστευτα μικρές, του πενταλέπτου δηλαδη.  

Εν τω μεταξεί, από την μιά στο 134, όταν προσποιήθηκα τον υποψήφιο πελάτη, είπαν ότι υπάρχουν πύλες, από την άλλη στην Vivodi, όταν ρώτησα για την πορεία της αίτησης, μου είπαν μεν ότι θα είναι ενεργοποιημένη εώς τέλος Φεβρουαρίου, όταν όμως ρώτησα που βασίζουν την ενημέρωση αυτή αφού ο ΟΤΕ έχει δώσει απόρριψη, "εποίησαν την νύσσαν".   :Whistle:  

Που πήγα κι έμπλεξα......

----------


## lewton

Γνώμη μου: προσπαθήστε να πάρετε τα χρήματά σας πίσω και να φύγετε για άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## No-Name

> Γνώμη μου: προσπαθήστε να πάρετε τα χρήματά σας πίσω και να φύγετε για άλλη εταιρία.




Off Topic



 Θες τα 20mbps μόνο δικά σου εε?  :Razz:

----------


## john_john777

Τηλεφωνική αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ (134) για πακέτο CONN-X 768, στις 12/2/2007
Ενεργοποίηση *αυθημερόν*, σύμφωνα  με τα λεγόμενα του πωλητή.
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού (ασύρματο SpeedTouch 585i) στις 15/2/2007 και
διαπίστωση ότι είχε όντως ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση. 
Ανήκω στον κόμβο ιπποδρόμου.  Σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους
που δοκίμασα, πριν καταλήξω στον ΟΤΕ, μου έδιναν ελάχιστο χρόνο ενεργοποίησης
30 ημέρες και επειδή ήθελα Internet εδώ και τώρα κατέληξα στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## maixm40

Καλημέρα,

Η γραμμή μου είναι 4096/256 Shared LLU

02/02/2007 : Αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ από για διακοπή γραμμής ADSL από ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.
05/02/2007: Διακοπή γραμμής από ΟΤΕ.
06/02/2007: Αίτηση από Vivodi προς  ΟΤΕ για εγκατάσταση γραμμής ADSL. 
15/02/207: Παράδοση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ στην Vivodi
23/02/2007: Ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής από Vivodi και αποστολή κωδικών.

Όχι και πολύ άσχημα αν αναλογιστούμε άλλες περιπτώσεις αλλά σίγουρα πρέπει να διορθωθεί όλες αυτέ οι διαδικασίες. Απέχουμε πολύ από άλλα ευρωπαϊκά κράτη.

----------


## Djore

@ Maixm40 Έχει χρόνια να ακούσω τέτοιο πράγμα ... σε 17 η βιβότι ενεργοποίησε γραμμή ... θα είναι το ρεκόρ τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια ...




> Απέχουμε πολύ από άλλα ευρωπαϊκά κράτη.


Το πρόβλημα με τις ενεργοποιήσεις στου 2 μήνες είναι μεγάλο ... και δεν μιλώ για την βιβότι ... μιλώ γενικά αφού όλοι το ίδιο είναι . 5-10 μέρες και πολλές είναι νομίζω όχι 2 μήνες ...

----------


## Catchphrase

> 02/02/2007 : Αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ από για διακοπή γραμμής ADSL από ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.
> 05/02/2007: Διακοπή γραμμής από ΟΤΕ.
> 06/02/2007: Αίτηση από Vivodi προς  ΟΤΕ για εγκατάσταση γραμμής ADSL. 
> 15/02/207: Παράδοση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ στην Vivodi
> 23/02/2007: Ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής από Vivodi και αποστολή κωδικών.


 :One thumb up:  Ή εσύ είσαι τυχερός ή η vivodi άρχισε να βελτιώνει τους χρόνους της


ΥΓ Βρε μπας και είσαι εργαζόμενος της vivodi;  :ROFL:

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Σήμερα κλείνω 2 μήνες και 8 μέρες...
Εγώ ιντερνετ πότε θα έχω????
Θα με φάνε πάλι τα net cafes... :Whistle:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Τηλεφωνική αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ (134) για πακέτο CONN-X 768, στις 12/2/2007
> Ενεργοποίηση *αυθημερόν*, σύμφωνα  με τα λεγόμενα του πωλητή.
> Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού (ασύρματο SpeedTouch 585i) στις 15/2/2007 και
> διαπίστωση ότι είχε όντως ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση. 
> Ανήκω στον κόμβο ιπποδρόμου.  Σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους
> που δοκίμασα, πριν καταλήξω στον ΟΤΕ, μου έδιναν ελάχιστο χρόνο ενεργοποίησης
> 30 ημέρες και επειδή ήθελα Internet εδώ και τώρα κατέληξα στον ΟΤΕ.


Το νταβατζιλικι και η υπόγεια δουλεια του πΟΤΕ θριαμβεύουν  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  . Κερδισε έναν συνδρομητη στο σάπιο δίκτυο του με εξωφρενικά ψηλές τιμές λόγω της θέσης ισχύος που έχει.

Τρενάρει τους εναλλακτικούς για να φαίνονται κακοί και αφερεγγυοι και προωθει τα δικά του αιτήματα (ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕνετ) για να δείξει καλό πρόσωπο .

 Στην πραγματικότητα είναι ένας εκβιασμός του ΟΤΕ προς τον καταναλωτή : ή σε εμενα ή θα μείνεις 1-2 μήνες χωρίς Ιντερνετ . Οσο υπάρχει αυτός ο δημόσιος δεινόσαυρος με τα ληστρικά του πάγια και με τέτοιες πρακτικές άλλων εποχών , τόσο θα είμαστε πίσω στην ευρυζωνικότητα  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:  . 

Αλλα έχει ήδη έρθει ο καιρός της απελευθερωσης της αγοράς και τα τερτίπια και κόλπα των πΟΤΕτζηδων δε θα πιάνουν για πολύ ακόμα , δε θα καταφερουν να γαντζώνονται για πολύ ακόμα σε πελάτες λόγω της μονοκρατορίας τους . Η εποχή που ο ΟΤΕ θα κατρακυλησει στη δεύτερη θέση είναι πολύ κοντα  :Twisted Evil: ...

----------


## sdikr

> Το νταβατζιλικι και η υπόγεια δουλεια του πΟΤΕ θριαμβεύουν    . Κερδισε έναν συνδρομητη στο σάπιο δίκτυο του με εξωφρενικά ψηλές τιμές λόγω της θέσης ισχύος που έχει.
> 
> Τρενάρει τους εναλλακτικούς για να φαίνονται κακοί και αφερεγγυοι και προωθει τα δικά του αιτήματα (ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕνετ) για να δείξει καλό πρόσωπο .
> 
>  Στην πραγματικότητα είναι ένας εκβιασμός του ΟΤΕ προς τον καταναλωτή : ή σε εμενα ή θα μείνεις 1-2 μήνες χωρίς Ιντερνετ . Οσο υπάρχει αυτός ο δημόσιος δεινόσαυρος με τα ληστρικά του πάγια και με τέτοιες πρακτικές άλλων εποχών , τόσο θα είμαστε πίσω στην ευρυζωνικότητα    . 
> 
> Αλλα έχει ήδη έρθει ο καιρός της απελευθερωσης της αγοράς και τα τερτίπια και κόλπα των πΟΤΕτζηδων δε θα πιάνουν για πολύ ακόμα , δε θα καταφερουν να γαντζώνονται για πολύ ακόμα σε πελάτες λόγω της μονοκρατορίας τους . Η εποχή που ο ΟΤΕ θα κατρακυλησει στη δεύτερη θέση είναι πολύ κοντα ...


Σε καταστάση ΑΡΥΣ υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν πάρει γραμμή την ίδια μέρα εφόσον* έστειλε* ο παρόχος την αίτηση,  ανάλογα πάντα με το dslam  

αν είναι σάπιο το δίκτυο   μην ξεχνάς οτι όλοι οι εναλακτικοί (ακόμα και οι llu)  εκεί πατάνε
Ακόμα αυτός ο παρόχος δεν μπορεί να κάνει προσφορές, λόγω ΕΕΤΤ,  οι άλλοι πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους  για να πάρουν πελάτες,  ως πότε θα μπορούν να το κάνουν;

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Σε καταστάση ΑΡΥΣ υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν πάρει γραμμή την ίδια μέρα εφόσον* έστειλε* ο παρόχος την αίτηση,  ανάλογα πάντα με το dslam  
> 
> αν είναι σάπιο το δίκτυο   μην ξεχνάς οτι όλοι οι εναλακτικοί (ακόμα και οι llu)  εκεί πατάνε
> Ακόμα αυτός ο παρόχος δεν μπορεί να κάνει προσφορές, λόγω ΕΕΤΤ,  οι άλλοι πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους  για να πάρουν πελάτες,  ως πότε θα μπορούν να το κάνουν;



Φυσικά και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που φταίει ο εναλλακτικός σε μια καθυστέρηση ενεργοποιησης και φυσικά υπάρχουν (σε πολύ μικρό αριθμο) ΑΡΥΣ που ενεργοποιηθηκαν σχεδόν άμεσα . Δεν είναι άγιοι οι εναλλακτικοί και δεν είναι πάντα σατανικός ο ΟΤΕ. Αλλά , η συνηθης πρακτική είναι το τρεναρισμα των άλλων  και η προώθηση των δικών τους ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕνετ . 

Οσο για το σάπιο δίκτυο , μόνος σου διαβαζεις τα τόπικ για DSLAM τύπου Τούμπας και Κων/λεως . Φωτιά και τσεκούρι σε όποιον εναλλακτικό δεν έχει δίκτυο και δικαιολογεί την έλλειψη επενδυσεων του (π.χ. την έλλειψη ικανοποιητικου εύρους ζώνης με το εξωτερικό) σε (πραγματικά ή μη) προβλήματα του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ .

Αλλά φωτιά και τσεκούρι και στον ΟΤΕ που ενώ είμαστε στο 2007 δεν έχει καν διαθεσιμη την ταχύτητα των 4 μβιτ , έχει ληστρικά μηνιαία πάγια για τηλεφωνική γραμμή και για γραμμή aDSL , αφήνει ολόκληρα Αστικά Κέντρα χωρίς επαρκές εύρος ζώνης , κόβει πακέτα , προωθει ημετερα αιτήματα και καθυστερει των εναλλακτικών (είπαμε , όχι πάντα , αλλά κατά βάση) , δε δίνει τη δυνατότητα γραμμής aDSL χωρίς τηλεφωνία (naked λέγεται μια τέτοιου είδους γραμμή αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και γενικότερα αφήνει τη μισή Ελλάδα να σέρνεται με το πρόσχημα του best effort ...

----------


## sdikr

> Φυσικά και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που φταίει ο εναλλακτικός σε μια καθυστέρηση ενεργοποιησης και φυσικά υπάρχουν (σε πολύ μικρό αριθμο) ΑΡΥΣ που ενεργοποιηθηκαν σχεδόν άμεσα . Δεν είναι άγιοι οι εναλλακτικοί και δεν είναι πάντα σατανικός ο ΟΤΕ. Αλλά , η συνηθης πρακτική είναι το τρεναρισμα των άλλων  και η προώθηση των δικών τους ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕνετ . 
> 
> Οσο για το σάπιο δίκτυο , μόνος σου διαβαζεις τα τόπικ για DSLAM τύπου Τούμπας και Κων/λεως . Φωτιά και τσεκούρι σε όποιον εναλλακτικό δεν έχει δίκτυο και δικαιολογεί την έλλειψη επενδυσεων του (π.χ. την έλλειψη ικανοποιητικου εύρους ζώνης με το εξωτερικό) σε (πραγματικά ή μη) προβλήματα του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ .
> 
> Αλλά φωτιά και τσεκούρι και στον ΟΤΕ που ενώ είμαστε στο 2007 δεν έχει καν διαθεσιμη την ταχύτητα των 4 μβιτ , έχει ληστρικά μηνιαία πάγια για τηλεφωνική γραμμή και για γραμμή aDSL , αφήνει ολόκληρα Αστικά Κέντρα χωρίς επαρκές εύρος ζώνης , κόβει πακέτα , προωθει ημετερα αιτήματα και καθυστερει των εναλλακτικών (είπαμε , όχι πάντα , αλλά κατά βάση) , δε δίνει τη δυνατότητα γραμμής aDSL χωρίς τηλεφωνία (naked λέγεται μια τέτοιου είδους γραμμή αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και γενικότερα αφήνει τη μισή Ελλάδα να σέρνεται με το πρόσχημα του best effort ...


εχεις δικαιο θα επρέπε να κόβει κόμβους, ή να μην δέχεται αιτήσεις σε ΑΡΥΣ αλλά να τους βάζει μονο σε δικτύο vivoαρυς

Με αυτό τον τρόπο, ούτε πρόβλημα με πακετά θα είχε, ούτε best effort,  και θα είχε τρόμερο δίκτυο με τους ίδιους όρους που δίνει η vivodi  σε llu

Δεν θα είχε να σκεφτεί την μισή Ελλάδα,  ίσως το μισό παγκράτι και μερικους άλλους δήμους,  πχ 34

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> εχεις δικαιο θα επρέπε να κόβει κόμβους, ή να μην δέχεται αιτήσεις σε ΑΡΥΣ αλλά να τους βάζει μονο σε δικτύο vivoαρυς
> 
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο, ούτε πρόβλημα με πακετά θα είχε, ούτε best effort,  και θα είχε τρόμερο δίκτυο με τους ίδιους όρους που δίνει η vivodi  σε llu
> 
> Δεν θα είχε να σκεφτεί την μισή Ελλάδα,  ίσως το μισό παγκράτι και μερικους άλλους δήμους,  πχ 34


Κατ'αρχην , σε αυτή τη φάση της συζητησης , δεν υποστηρίζω την Βιβόντι , αλλά κατηγορώ (και μάλιστα δριμύτατα) τον ΟΤΕ . 

Τώρα μου τα γυρνάς και αλλάζεις θεμα συζητησης . δε σε είδα να αρνείσαι την προτεραιοποίηση των αιτήσεων των ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕνετ . Αλλά , τεσπα , ας σου απαντησω σε αυτό που θέτεις . 

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι (ήταν ?) ΔΕΚΟ = Δημόσια Επιχείρηση Κοινής *Οφελειας*  που σημαίνει ότι δεν είχε σκοπό μόνο το κέρδος . Ασε που κατέχει πάνω από το 25% της αγοράς και είναι κυρίαρχος πάροχος. Επίσης εισεπραττε επί δεκαετίες πάγια και έσοδα από κλήσεις σε καθεστώς μονοπωλίου. Εάν όλα τα παραπάνω δεν 'ανάγκαζαν' τον ΟΤΕ να εξαπλωθεί στα 978 κέντρα που έχει εξαπλωθεί σήμερα , θα είχαμε σοβαρό πρόβλημα .

Δωσε (υποθετικά) σε εναν εναλλακτικό ανάλογα περιουσιακά στοιχεία με του ΟΤΕ και δες τί θα έκανε με αυτά ...

Αλλά δεν είπες εάν πράγματι :




> Αλλά φωτιά και τσεκούρι και στον ΟΤΕ που ενώ είμαστε στο 2007 δεν έχει καν διαθεσιμη την ταχύτητα των 4 μβιτ , έχει ληστρικά μηνιαία πάγια για τηλεφωνική γραμμή και για γραμμή aDSL , αφήνει ολόκληρα Αστικά Κέντρα χωρίς επαρκές εύρος ζώνης , κόβει πακέτα , προωθει ημετερα αιτήματα και καθυστερει των εναλλακτικών (είπαμε , όχι πάντα , αλλά κατά βάση) , δε δίνει τη δυνατότητα γραμμής aDSL χωρίς τηλεφωνία (naked λέγεται μια τέτοιου είδους γραμμή αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και γενικότερα αφήνει τη μισή Ελλάδα να σέρνεται με το πρόσχημα του best effort ...

----------


## lewton

> Το νταβατζιλικι και η υπόγεια δουλεια του πΟΤΕ θριαμβεύουν    . Κερδισε έναν συνδρομητη στο σάπιο δίκτυο του με εξωφρενικά ψηλές τιμές λόγω της θέσης ισχύος που έχει.
> 
> Τρενάρει τους εναλλακτικούς για να φαίνονται κακοί και αφερεγγυοι και προωθει τα δικά του αιτήματα (ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕνετ) για να δείξει καλό πρόσωπο .
> 
> Στην πραγματικότητα είναι ένας εκβιασμός του ΟΤΕ προς τον καταναλωτή : ή σε εμενα ή θα μείνεις 1-2 μήνες χωρίς Ιντερνετ . Οσο υπάρχει αυτός ο δημόσιος δεινόσαυρος με τα ληστρικά του πάγια και με τέτοιες πρακτικές άλλων εποχών , τόσο θα είμαστε πίσω στην ευρυζωνικότητα    . 
> 
> Αλλα έχει ήδη έρθει ο καιρός της απελευθερωσης της αγοράς και τα τερτίπια και κόλπα των πΟΤΕτζηδων δε θα πιάνουν για πολύ ακόμα , δε θα καταφερουν να γαντζώνονται για πολύ ακόμα σε πελάτες λόγω της μονοκρατορίας τους . Η εποχή που ο ΟΤΕ θα κατρακυλησει στη δεύτερη θέση είναι πολύ κοντα ...


Έτσι ακριβώς έχουν τα πράγματα.  :Evil:  
Να δω ποιός εναλλακτικός θα αρχίσει τις μηνύσεις... και θα τρέξω να γίνω πελάτης.

----------


## sdikr

> Έτσι ακριβώς έχουν τα πράγματα.  
> Να δω ποιός εναλλακτικός θα αρχίσει τις μηνύσεις... και θα τρέξω να γίνω πελάτης.


εεε Πάνε στον ΟΤΕ ποιο γρήγορα και ποιο σίγουρα!
Για να κάνει κάποιος μήνυση σημαίνει ότι έχει στοιχεία και αποδείξεις να το κάνει.................

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Μίλησα σημερα με Vivodi και μου είπαν πως η γραμμη έχει παραδωθει απο τον ΟΤΕ και πως περιμένω τον τεχνικό της Vivodi.Ρωτώντας όμως πότε ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε την γραμμή μου απάντησαν πως δεν γνωρίζουν γιατί ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους ενημερώνει για την ημερομηνία??????
Ισχύει?????Μιλάμε για Full LLU ADSLAccess 2048/192 χωρίς τηλέφωνο...
Γνωρίζει κανείς επ΄αυτού...

----------


## gmk7

Off Topic


		Συμφωνω απολυτα με τους tyremporas2 και lewton και πιστευω οτι συμφωνει και η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια εδω μεσα οσο και αν προσπαθεις  sdikr να βρεις δικαιολογιες για τον Π(οτε).Χωρις να εχω κατι προσωπικα μαζι σου,πιστευω (μεσω επανειλημενων μηνυματων σου σε διαφορα θεματα) προσπαθεις να μας πεισεις οτι ο οτε ειναι ο τελευταιος που πρεπει να χρεωσουμε (καθυστερηση ενεργοποιησεων-απενεργοποιησεων,υψηλα παγια τηλ. γραμμης και ADSL που και στην Ουγκαντα πολυ φθηνοτερα θα'ναι!) και οτι οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι αυτοι που πανε πισω τη τηλεποικοινωνιακη αναπτυξη της χωρας!Κια δεν ειπε κανεις οτι οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι αγγελουδια ή οτι κοιτουν τον πελατη σα φιλο και οχι σαν ευρω...ιδιωτικες εταιριες ειναι εξαλλου.
Για το τι συμφεροντα μπορει να εξυπηρετει καποιος,δεν υπαρχουν αποδειξεις αλλα ο καθενας που σκεφτεται λογικα,μπορει να βγαλει τα συμερασματα του...

----------


## ariadgr

> Μίλησα σημερα με Vivodi και μου είπαν πως η γραμμη έχει παραδωθει απο τον ΟΤΕ και πως περιμένω τον τεχνικό της Vivodi.*Ρωτώντας* όμως *πότε ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε την γραμμή μου απάντησαν πως δεν γνωρίζουν γιατί ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους ενημερώνει για την ημερομηνία*??????
> Ισχύει?????Μιλάμε για Full LLU ADSLAccess 2048/192 χωρίς τηλέφωνο...
> Γνωρίζει κανείς επ΄αυτού...


Δεν ισχύει, ο ΟΤΕ τους ενημερώνει για την ημερομηνία παράδοσης των LLU και αυτό καταχωρείται ηλεκτρονικά στο σύστημα "W-CRM".
Δύο τινά συμβαίνουν:
1) Δεν τους συνέφερε να σου απαντήσουν, γιατί μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ έχει παραδώσει εδώ και μερικές μέρες τη γραμμή και σε καθυστερεί η Vivodi
2) Ο υπάλληλος ήταν άσχετος.

Περισσότερες πιθανότητες δίνω στο 1.  :Whistle:

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Δεν καταλαβαίνω...Δηλαδή δεν έχει γίνει τιποτα απο μεριάς ΟΤΕ ή απλά τελείωσα με ΟΤΕ και όλα εξαρτώνται απο την Vivodi ? Δηλαδή εντός πόσου χρόνου θα έχω DSL ? Συγνώμη για το πρήξιμο αλλά είμαι άσχετος και επιπλέον περιμένω σχεδόν 2 και μισό μήνες για την σύνδεση και δεν την παλεύω κυριολεκτικά άλλο... :Sad:

----------


## jimarass

Εγώ έστειλα email όπου τους έγλυφα ότι είναι μεγάλη εταιρία ααλά και απειλώντας πως θα κάνω καταγγελία και σε 2 μέρες με πήραν να με ενημερώσουν αναλυτικά. Στείλε email

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Και εγώ τους έστειλα e-mail, όχι με αυτό που θα λέγαμε ευγενικό τρόπο βέβαια (συγνώμη αλλά τους έχω πληρώσει, είμαι πελάτης και έχω πάντα δίκιο, hehe  :Respekt:  ). Και μάντεψε!!! Με γράψανε στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους. Οπότε το βρισίδι δεν πήγε χαμένο.Αν ξέρει κανεις πόσο μπορεί να πάρει μέχρι να με συνδέσουν θα του είμαι ευγνώμων...thx

----------


## dd68

Αιτηση στα γραφεια της βιβο στις 15 Ιανουαριου και ακομα τιποτα.Εχω ψωμι ακομα μαλλον.
Κεντρο Λ. Αλεξανδρας.
Για προπληρωμενο μαχχ 4 και dslphone

----------


## parkos

1.αιτηση στις 19-1-2007.
2. 1ο τηλέφωνο στις 22/2/07... τιποτα ακομα λεει (αναμονη ~2ωρες)
3. 2ο τηλ                23/2/07    λήψη κωδικών τηλεφωνικα.... "ενεργοποιημένη λεει η γραμμη                   αρκετες μερες τωρα" το λαμπακι βεβαια δεν είχε ανάψει ποτε (αναμονη ~1,5 ωρες)
4.3ο τηλ    24/2/07 θα μου στείλουν τεχνικό γιατι είμαι κουλος λεει και δεν μπορώ να ρυθμισω ένα μοντεμ μόνο για 55ε την ωρα... εντάξει ασ έρθει να δουμε τι θα πει
5.4ο τηλ .... 26/2/07 ....πολυ βρίσιμο ...καμία άκρη 2,5ωρες αναμονη
6.   26/2/07 απόγευμα      δικηγόρο......αποστολή εξωδίκου με φαξ
7.  27/2/07 11.30 ΟΝΛΑΙΝ... ΖΗΤΩ! :Worthy:  


συμβουλή σε ομοιοπαθείς=προτείνω να πάτε απο το 1ο βήμα στο 6ο κατευθείαν!
με τις υγειες σας

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> συμβουλή σε ομοιοπαθείς=προτείνω να πάτε απο το 1ο βήμα στο 6ο κατευθείαν!
> με τις υγειες σας


χαχαχαχα. Φοβερός!!  :ROFL:

----------


## harrist

> Telefonet 1024 στου Ζωγράφου με φορητότητα:
> Κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων
> Αποστολή vivodi 28/11/06 με courier
> αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ 30/11/06
> Παράδοση γραμμής απο ΟΤΕ 05/02
> Επικοινωνία για ραντεβού με τεχνικό 14/02/07
> Κλείσιμο ραντεβού στις 23/02/07   
> 
> πραγματικά δεν ξέρω εαν πρέπει να χαίρομαι ή οχι


και τελικα έμαθα. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ

στις 22/02/07  17:15 χτυπαει το τηλ απο vivodi
Ωραια λεω παιρνουν για να επιβεβαιώσουν το ραντεβου με το τεχνικο τους.
Και ακουω στο τηλ. να μου λεει η τηλεφωνήτρια οτι καποιο πρόβλημα υπαρχει 
με την φορητότητα και ενω το συστημα τους εδειχνε οτι ηταν ενταξει στην πραγματικότητα δεν ήταν.
και οτι θα έπρεπε να ανανεώσουμε το ραντεβου για τις 07/03/2007.
Τελικά η όλη κατάσταση είναι για γέλια........
Το να θες να σου επιστρέψουν χρήματα και να σε ταλαιπωρουν άντε να το καταλάβω
το να θές να τους δώσεις και να σου φέρονται έτσι , ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω....

----------


## lakedaimonios

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα.... αποφάσησα να σας περιγράψω κι εγω την οδύσειά μου ......

4/12/06 αποστολή αίτησης στη Vivodi για telefonet 1024

Το site της εταιρίας αναφέρει οτι εντός 20 ημερών κάποιος θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Ποτέ δεν πίστεψα οτι η γραμμή θα εμπαινε μέσα σε 20 μέρες , λαμβάνοντας υπόψην την ταλαιπωρία πολλών γνωστών μου.Κατά βάθος ομως είχα μια ελπίδα οτι τα Χριστούγεννα θα είχα τη γραμμή.  Οι μέρες κυλούσαν και ήρθαν τα Χριστούγεννα, φάγαμε γαλοπούλα, είπαμε τα κάλαντα, αλλά γραμμή δεν είδαμε!

Πηρα λοιπόν το πρώτο τηλέφωνο και πήρα τη γνωστή σε πολλούς απάντηση "περιμένουμε τον ΟΤΕ να μεταφέρει τη γραμμή"... Σε ερώτησή μου για ποιό λόγο δεν με πήρε ολες αυτές τις μέρες κάποιος να με ενημερώσει, μου απάντησαν οτι θα στείλουν mail και θα με καλέσει καποιος την επόμενη μέρα για να μου πει τι συμβαίνει.

Για να μη σας κουράσω, ποτέ μέχρι ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 1/3/07 (καλό μήνα κιόλας) δεν με πήρε κάποιος απο VIVODI , αλλά αντιθέτως πρέπει να τους έχω καλέσει ισα με 30 φορές!!!!!!! Αφού κάποια τηλεφωνήτρια με έχει πλέον μάθει και όποτε την πετυχαίνω μου λέει και καλημέρα και τι κάνω! Κάθε φορά μου λένε οτι κάποιος θα με καλέσει αλλά ποτέ δεν με παιρνει αυτός ο κάποιος να μου πει έστω να κανω υπομονή!!!! 
Και το θεϊκό??? Οταν τους ζήτησα να μου πούν με ποιό τρόπο θα μπορέσω να ζητήσω ακύρωση της αίτησης, μού έδωσαν ενα νούμερο φαξ και μού είπαν οτι θα πρέπει να πληρώσω και 60 ευρω σαν τέλος απενεργοποίησης της γραμμής που ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΝ ο ΟΤΕ!!!!!

ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

Εχω φτάσει σε σημείο να κάνω καταγγελία στο ΙΝΚΑ (ή όπου αλλού μπορώ να διαμαρτυρηθώ)!!!!! 


Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει???????

----------


## parkos

> Αφού κάποια τηλεφωνήτρια με έχει πλέον μάθει και όποτε την πετυχαίνω μου λέει και καλημέρα και τι κάνω! Κάθε φορά μου λένε οτι κάποιος θα με καλέσει αλλά ποτέ δεν με παιρνει αυτός ο κάποιος να μου πει έστω να κανω υπομονή!!!! 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει???????



φιλε κομμενα τα πολλα πολλα με την τηλεφωνήτρια γιατι εχει προλαβει αλλος
....αφου δεν γουσταρει τι την πιεζεις :Cool:  

παντως εχω και το κινητο της αν ενδιαφερεσαι :Cool:

----------


## lakedaimonios

Χαχαχαχα φιλάρα δε μου γλυτώνει ο,τι και να κάνεις. Την επόμενη φορά θα της ζητήσω να πάμε για καφέ. Μπορεί ADSL να μη βάλω γρήγορα, αλλά γκόμενα θα βγάλω, πού θα μου πάει???


Πέραν της πλάκας, πήρα και σήμερα τηλέφωνο στο 13880 και ζήτησα να μάθω για την πορεία της αίτησης. Χθες ένας τύπος μου είπε οτι η αίτησή μου εστάλη στον ΟΤΕ απο τη ΒΙΒΟΔΙ γύρω στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου και δεν ξαναεστάλλη τίποτα απο τότε. Κάποια άλλη γκόμενα μου είχε πει οτι η αίτησή μου εστάλλη ξανά στα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου. Σήμερα λοιπόν μού είπε μια οτι σίγουρα έχει σταλεί μέσα στο Φεβρουάριο, αλλά οταν αάκουσε μπινελίκια επειδή χθες μου έλεγαν άλλα, είπε "μισό λεπτό" και μετά απο λίγο είπε οτι έκανε λάθος και οτι όντως μια φορά βλέπει την αίτηση, στις αρχές Δεκέμβρη.

ΜΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ!!!!

Εγώ πάντως σήμερα έστεικα μια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας στι pc magazine και σε κανα δυό άλλα περιοδικά και ελπίζω να την δημοσιεύσουν. Οχι οτι έχω να κερδίσω τίποτα, αλλά ελπίζω οι επόμενοι απο εμένα να το ψάξουν καλύτερα πριν αποφασίσουν να επιλέξουν εταιρία. Εγω αν έβλεπα κάπου δημοσιευμένα αυά που περνάω εγώ, σίγουρα δε θα επέλεγα ΒΙΒΟΔΙ!!!

----------


## tzonnys

Καλημέρα παιδιά και εγώ έχω αγοραζει το dls cube 4mbs 14 δεκεμβρίου καταχώρηση απο vivodi 18 δεκεμβρίου καταχώρηση από τον ΟΤΕ και μέχρι σήμερα που μιλάμε περιμένω παράδοση γραμμής από τον ΟΤΕ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος από εσάς έχει ξεπεράσει τους τρεις μήνες αναμονής?

----------


## dd68

Υστερα απο ενα φυσιολογικο εμαιλ το σαββατο προσ την βιβοντι σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν πως ακομα ο Οτε δεν τους εχει παραδωσει τη γραμμη. Επισης μου ειπαν επειδη δεν υπηρχε τηλεφωνικη γραμμη στο ονομα μου δεν μπορω να ρωτησω τον Οτε ποτε θα την παραδοσει.Ισχυει αυτο ή μου λενε βιβοντιες?

----------


## anideos

Παιδιά εγώ δε μπορώ άλλο βαρέθηκα με αυτή την ιστορία με τις ιδιωτικές εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας
Ηρθε τεχνικός με το μόντεμ και μου λέει " Δεν είναι έτοιμη η γραμμή δεν μπορώ να τη φτιάξω εγώ , έχει βλάβη , δεν  δίνει ούτε το όριο " !!!!!! και έφυγε 
Τι να κάνω τώρα εγώ ? θα τους το πει και σε δυό τρείς μέρες ( .......... και καλά) θα ξανάρθει κάποιος τεχνικός μου είπε

----------


## anideos

Παιδιά άνοιξα το κουτί και μέσα είχε ένα χαρτί ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία !!!!!
ΠΟΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ?????????????????????? Αφού δεν είναι έτοιμη η γραμμή 
ΠΟΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ? Αφού δεν μου έφεραν την αίτηση  μου
ΠΟΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ? Αφού δεν γνωρίζω καν τον αριθμό μου

----------


## Malkav

Κουράγιο φίλε.... :Cool:

----------


## marvinikos

Αγορά DSL cube  24/01/07  περί της 15/02/07 άρχισα να παίρνω τηλέφωνα στην vivodi. Κάθε  φορά ο εκάστοτε τηλεφωνητής(ια),μου έλεγε πως αυτοί δεν φέρουν καμία ευθύνη, και πως είναι στην αποκλειστική αρμοδιότητα του  ΟΤΕ. Τελικά ένας από αυτούς φιλοτιμείτε να μου δώσει ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας με τον ΟΤΕ για να πάρω ο ίδιος να ρωτήσω6/03/07(αν και είναι κάτι που έπρεπε να κάνουν μόνοι τους).Παίρνω  λοιπόν στον ΟΤΕ να δω γιατί καθυστερούν μου λέει ο άνθρωπος, ότι όχι μόνο η vivodi δεν έχει κάνει πότε αίτηση εκ μέρους μου, αλλά και ότι στην περιοχή μου έχει πολλά ports ελεύθερα και οι  γραμμές δίνονται  εντός   10     ημερών.
Πάω λοιπόν   την άλλη μέρα στο μαγαζί που το  αγόρασα κ ο άνθρωπος έμεινε έκπληκτος. παίρνει ο ίδιος τηλέφωνο στην vivodi  για να δει τι γίνετε κ του λένε της ίδιες ακριβώς @@αριες.ε  αναγκάστηκε να τους τα χώσει κ αυτός λίγο. Και αφού τελικά το παραδέχτηκαν, δεσμεύτηκαν πως εντός 10    ημερών θα είναι έτοιμο………. ΜΕΓΑΛOI :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΗΔΕΣ

----------


## contime

Φιλε μπορεις να μας πεις, σε ποιο νουμερο πηρες τηλεφωνο,μπας και βγαλουμε καμια ακρη και με τις δικες μας περιπτωσεις?
Οταν επαιρνες τηλεφωνο στη βιβο σου ελεγαν οτι η αιτηση εχει σταλει στον οτε κανονικα και ειναι υπο κατασκευη η γραμμη, γιατι αν ειναι ετσι μιλαμε για μεγαλη καραγκιοζια...
Τι αλλο να σου πω, ελπιζω τα προβληματα σου να λυθουν συντομα!

----------


## marvinikos

Στο 1242 πήρα στον ΟΤΕ για να ρωτήσω. Ναι παιδιά, αυτοί έλεγαν ότι το είχαν στείλει κ επέμεναν να το ρίχνουν στον  ΟΤΕ….τι να πω ελπίζω τώρα να γίνει οι δουλειά μετά κ από αυτό. :Sorry:   :Sorry:

----------


## cyberten

ΑΠΟ 11/11/2006 ----> 7/3/2007 ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ DSL MOY EIΠΕ Ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΗΘΕΝ Ο ΟΤΕ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΟΛΩΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΛΟΙΟ;;;

----------


## dleyteris

Η vivodi στελνει μαζικα αιτήσεις προς τον ποτέ. ΣE αυτές δέν αναγράφονται προσωπικα δεδομένα παρά κωδικοί. Όποιος θέλει στέλνει φαξ και γράφει ότι επιθυμεί Να του ανακοινώσουν Τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου της εκάστοτε αίτησης Και ύστερα πάρτε τον ότε για την εξέλιξη σύνδεσης.  Το έψαξα Και εγώ για ταχύτερη ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## Catchphrase

Το θέμα είναι ότι η vivodi ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου

----------


## gonzalez-gr

Διαβασα τοσα πολλα τις τελευταίες μερες σε διαφορα περιοδικα για την Vivoδι Που ειμουν ετοιμος και εγω να αφησω την forthnet.
Με αυτα που διαβαζω εδω μεσα το σκεφτηκα καλυτερα..θα μεινω στην forthnet μου.
Και ευχαριστημενος ειμουν,και δεν περιμενα πανω απο 4 λεπτα στην γραμμη εξυπηρέτησης..τι και αν που και που το μοντεμ δεν έβρισκε τον ρυθμο του και έμενα για 1-2 μερες χωρις ιντερνετ..

Καλο κουραγιο μας με αυτους που μπλεξαμε

----------


## lakedaimonios

*Παιδιά καλημέρα ξανά...

Δε θα μακρυγορίσω...

ύστερα απο ενα post ου είδα εδω αποφάσισα να παρω το 1242 και να ρωτησω για το αν εγινε η αιτηση μου απο vivodi... 
Οι ανθρωποι ήταν ευγενικότατοι και εξυπηρετικοτατοι και μου εδωσαν την απαντηση που φοβομουν... Οτι η αιτηση μου δεν εχει σταλει απο τη vivodi προς τον ΟΤΕ!!! Και μιλάμε για αίτηση που εκανα απο 4 Δεκεμβρίου!!! Μου άφησαν ενα ποσοστο 5% να έχει σταλεί αλλά να μην μπορουν εκεινοι να το δουν και γι'αυτο το λόγο μού ειπαν να παω στο καταστημα ΟΤΕ της περιοχης μου (συγκεκριμενα αυτο στην Πατησιων απεναντι απο ΑΣΟΕΕ) και θα μου πουν σιγουρα.

Πηρα ξανα τηλ τη vivodi να μαθω τον αριθμο πρωτοκολλου και βεβαια μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν να μου τον δωσουν απο το τμημα που καλεσα και απλα μου εδωσαν ενα mail για να ζητησω απο εκει την αιτηση.Το mail ηταν το customerservice@vivodi.gr και περιμενω να δω πότε θα με παρουν να μου δωσουν τον αριθμο πρωτοκολλου.


Ξερει κανενας , ειτε απο το site ειτε απο τους συμφορουμιστες, αν οντως η vivodi δεν εχει στειλει την αιτηση εδω και 3 μηνες, τι μπορω να κανω αν κινηθω νομικα? Επειδη ολους αυτους τους μηνες μου λεγανε οτι η αιτηση εχει σταλει!!!


ευχαριστω*

----------


## nvs

Εγώ σήμερα φίλοι μου έκανα αίτηση στον οτε για 1024 με 6μηνη δέσμευση, την Παρασκευή θα είμαι έτοιμος μου είπαν. Έχω σαλτάρει από 22 Δεκεμβρίου που ψάχνω να δω τι γίνεται και είμαι με dialup...

Ταυτόχρονα ας τρέχει και η αίτηση της Vivodi (cable TV) και όποτε ενεργοποιηθεί...Τουλάχιστον για 6 μήνες θα έχω λίγο πιο γρήγορο ιντερνετ από την ISDN που έχω τώρα... :Laughing:  


Υ.Γ. Από βιβόντι μου είπαν οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα που θα υπάρχει ήδη dsl στον αριθμό αυτό και ότι δεν είναι λόγος αυτός για να πάει κάτι στραβά, να τους πιστέψω ή να αρχίσω και πάλι τα χάπια?? :Whistle:

----------


## lakedaimonios

Λοιπον παιδες.... κι εγω περιμενω 3 μηνες και κατι μερες οπως εχω αναφερει και σε προηγουμενα posts.

Σημερα λοιπον καλεσα το 1242 και μου ανεφεραν οτι δεν εχει γινει καμια αιτηση απο vivodi. Για να σιγουρευτουμε ομως 100% μού ειπαν να καλεσω το 134. Απο το 134 με παρεπεμψαν στον ΟΤΕ της Πατησιων και εκει επιβεβαιωσαν οτι δεν εχουν κανένα αιτημα απο τη vivodi...

Καλωντας τη vivodi στο 13880, και αφου ειχα πολυ επιθετικο υφος, η τηλεφωνητρια προφανως μην εχοντας καποια πειστικη απαντηση, αφου μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορει να επικοινωνησει με το αρμοδιο τμημα, με εβαλε στην αναμονη και....... ολως τυχαία η γραμμη επεσε!!!

Αφου λοιπον ξανακαλεσα , μια αλλη κοπελα εμφανιστηκε 100% σιγουρη πως η αιτηση εχει σταλει και οτι προφανως ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε ψεματα...


ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?????????????????

----------


## anideos

Εγώ παιδιά πλέον μένω απαθής
Δεν έχει νόημα τίποτα
Με έχει πάρει από κάτω
Δεν πιστεύω σε καμμία καταγγελία και σε καμμία ενέργεια
ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ 
Είναι ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΑΤΟ
Μένει ο πελάτης να ψάχνει τον ΟΤΕ και τη βιβόντι για το ποιός του λέει ψέμματα και ποιός αλήθεια
Είναι απαισιόδοξος και ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ
Είναι κάτι σαν τα ράτζα στα νοσοκομεία και σαν το δημόσιο και τη γραφειοκρατία
Ετσι είναι
ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ σεβασμός στο πελάτη 
Απλά υπομονή , δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή 
Μας κάνουν ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ

----------


## harrist

Στις 9/3/2007 15:00 (α'ιτηση από 29-11-06) ολοκληρώθηκε η εγκατάσταη του Telefonet 1024. Φαινομενικά όλα λειτουργούσαν εντάξη. Το inernet δούλευε και εξακολούθει, ο αριθμός της VIVODI 211...... δέχεται κλήσεις και από σταθερά 210...... και από κινητά και πραγματοποιεί κλήσεις και σε σταθερά 210..... ,211.... και σε κινητά 69.......
Ο αριθμός όμως στον οποίο έγινε η φορητότητα (21077......) ενώ πραγματοποιεί κλήσεις οπουδήποτε (σταθερα, κινητά) και ενώ δέχεται κλήσεις από κινητά και από το 211......, δυστυχώς δεν δέχεται κλήσεις από τηλέφωνα που αρχίζουν από 210....... και για να διευκρίνισω τις λέξεις ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ εννοώ ότι το τηλέφωνο δεν κουζουνίζει ενώ αυτός που καλεί αντιλαμβάνεται ότι δεν απαντάμε στην κλήση.
    Οπως καταλαβαίνεται δεν ξέρεις από που μπορεί να σε βρει......... και αντε τώρα να βγάλεις άκρη με τηλεφωνήτριες, τεχνικους, οτι φταίει ο οτε και αλλα παρόμοια

----------


## contime

> Λοιπον παιδες.... κι εγω περιμενω 3 μηνες και κατι μερες οπως εχω αναφερει και σε προηγουμενα posts.
> 
> Σημερα λοιπον καλεσα το 1242 και μου ανεφεραν οτι δεν εχει γινει καμια αιτηση απο vivodi. Για να σιγουρευτουμε ομως 100% μού ειπαν να καλεσω το 134. Απο το 134 με παρεπεμψαν στον ΟΤΕ της Πατησιων και εκει επιβεβαιωσαν οτι δεν εχουν κανένα αιτημα απο τη vivodi...
> 
> Καλωντας τη vivodi στο 13880, και αφου ειχα πολυ επιθετικο υφος, η τηλεφωνητρια προφανως μην εχοντας καποια πειστικη απαντηση, αφου μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορει να επικοινωνησει με το αρμοδιο τμημα, με εβαλε στην αναμονη και....... ολως τυχαία η γραμμη επεσε!!!
> 
> Αφου λοιπον ξανακαλεσα , μια αλλη κοπελα εμφανιστηκε 100% σιγουρη πως η αιτηση εχει σταλει και οτι προφανως ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε ψεματα...
> 
> 
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?????????????????


Θα σου προτεινα φιλε να πας μια βολτα απο τα κεντρικα της vivodi, πιες και κανα σφηνακι 15 λεπτα πιο πριν να φαινεται αγριο το ματι σου... :Wink:  και το τοτε θα σου δωσουν σιγουρα προσοχη...

Εγω πηρα σημερα τηλ στο 1242 και πηγα να φαω φρικη αλλα ευτυχως δεν...
Ο υπαλληλος μου ειπε και μενα οτι *δεν* εχει σταλει κανενα αιτημα απο βιβοντι! Τον ρωταω ειστε σιγουρος???? Μου λεει μισο λεπτο και με βαζει στην αναμονη, ευτυχως οταν επανηλθε μου λεει εκανα λαθος εχει σταλει το αιτημα και ο οτε εχει ολοκληρωσει τις εργασιες απο 5/3!
Παιρνω κι εγω στο καπακι την βιβοντι και ημουν ετοιμος να τα χωσω ετσι και μου ελεγαν το κλασικο οτι η γραμμη ειναι υπο κατασκευη και φταιει οτε για την καθυστερηση...
Ευτυχως ομως μου ειπαν οτι θα ενεργοποιηθώ στις 19, οχι οτι τους πιστευω αλλα τουλαχιστον τωρα ετσι και χρειαστει να τους τα χωσω δε θα εχουν την καραμελα του οτε! :Cool: 

Στην αρχη λακεδαιμονιε, σε αυτη την περιπτωση πηγε το μυαλο μου και για σενα, οτι δηλαδη μπορει να εκανε λαθος το 1242 αλλα επειτα ειδα οτι πηρες και στον οτε της περιοχης σου, οποτε μαλλον την εχει κανει τη λαλακια της η βιβοντι... :Whistle:  
Παντως καπου εδω μεσα εχω διαβασει οτι στα πατησια η βιβοντι εχει προβλημα με αποτελεσμα να ακυρωνει τις αιτησεις που εχουν φτασει στον οτε, μεχρι να αποκαταστησει το προβλημα, φυσικα ουτε λογος γαι ενημερωση των πελατων...για ψαξτο γιατι μου φαινεται οτι αυτη ειναι η περιπτωση σου... :Wink:

----------


## lakedaimonios

Φίλε μου καλημέρα....

η ιστορία μου έχει και συνέχεια...

Χθές μολις εφυγα απο τη δουλειά μου πηγα κατευθείαν στον ΟΤΕ της Πατησιων. Εκεί ηταν ενας κύριος , ο οποιος, με το που του ειπα οτι εχω ενα προβλημα με τη Vivodi, μόνο που δε με πλάκωσε στο ξύλο! Κατευθείαν μου απαντησε "η Vivodi σε δουλεύει"  :Mad:   :Mad:  

Με έβαλε και έκατσα μπροστά στον υπολογιστή του και άνοιξε όλο το αρχείο που αναφερόταν στον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μου. Εκεί είδα ακόμα και την αίτηση που είχα κάνει πριν χρόνια για να μου βάλουν ISDN, πουθενά ομως την αίτηση της Vivodi. Το ίδιο πράγμα κοίταξε και ο προϊστάμενος βάρδιας που με έβαλε επίσης μπροστά στην οθόνη του. Η τελική απάντηση ήταν οτι "αν είχε κάνει αίτηση η vivodi θα το βλέπαμε".

Στο καπάκι πήγα σπίτι και πηρα τους ξεφτίλες. Το σήκωσε η θεση 116 και εκεί ζήτησα κατευθείαν τον προϊστάμενό του. Φυσικά μου ειπε οτι δε γινεται επειδη ο προϊσταμενος δεν γινεται να μιλάει με κάθε πελάτη. Του εξηγησα οτι μολις γυρισα απο ΟΤΕ και οτι ο προϊστάμενος βάρδιας ειπε οτι δεν εχει σταλεί καμία αίτηση. Ο τυπος της Vivodi είπε οτι βλεπει πως εχει σταλεί απο 5 Δεκεμβρη και πως ο Οτετζής μου έλεγε ψέματα. Εκει βγηκα εξω απο τα ρουχα μου και αρχισα να φωνάζω και να ζηταω τον προϊστάμενό του. Μου ειπε περιμενετε και οταν επέστρεψε ειπε οτι ο προϊσταμενος δεν ειναι διαθέσημος. Τον απείλησα οτι θα ξαναπάω στον ΟΤΕ και θα καλέσω μαζι με τον προϊστάμενο βάρδιας και να φροντίσει ο δικος του προϊστάμενος να ειναι διαθέσιμος.

Τελικα δεν ξαναπηγα στον ΟΤΕ. Σημασια εχει οτι καποιος απο τους δυο με δουλεύει!!!!!

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ???????????

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Προφανώς η Vivodi δεν έχει στείλει την αίτηση. Αυτό βέβαια δεν μπορώ να το αποδόσω σε εσκεμμένο δούλεμα από τη Vivodi, γιατί δεν έχει καμία λογική να μην στείλει αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για να αποκτήσει έναν παραπάνω πελάτη. Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχουν κάνει κάποιο λάθος οι Vivod-αδες, να έχει περαστεί στο σύστημα ότι η αίτηση έχει σταλεί, και να έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος και στην πραγματικότητα να μην έχει σταλεί.
Βέβαια υπάρχει και η (πολύ μικρή) πιθανότητα ο ΟΤΕ να πετάει κάποιες λίγες αιτήσεις στα καλάθια των σκουπιδιών, και να φαίνεται ότι δεν τις έλαβε ποτέ (ή μήπως πΟΤΕ?  :Very Happy: ), αλλά ακόμα και γω που δεν πολυσυμπαθώ τον ΟΤΕ το βρίσκω αρκετά τραβηγμένο σενάριο (βέβαια αν αποδειχθεί ποτέ ότι εφαρμόζει και τέτοιες τεχνικές, τότε είναι για ομαδικό ξύλο εκεί στην Πατησίων).
Γιατί, αντί να τσακώνεσαι με τη Vivodi (όχι ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο, αλλά όπως βλέπεις δεν προχωράει το πράγμα), δεν προσπαθείς να κάνεις μια επανεκίνηση της διαδικασίας της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ, και ζητησέ τους, μιας και "έχει γίνει προφανώς κάποιο λάθος", να επισπεύσουν κατ'εξαίρεση την διαδικασία?

----------


## lakedaimonios

Φιλε μου υποτιθεται οτι το εχω ζητησει και μάλιστα οι ιδιοι της vivodi λενε οτι αν μια αιτηση αργησει, πιεζουν εκεινοι για να τελειωσει η ολη διαδικασια.

Τι να πρωτοπιστεψω ομως οταν απο τη μια λενε οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν δινει γραμμες , ενω απο την αλλη οτι υπαρχει τεχνικο προβλημα στον ΟΤΕ στην περιοχη του κεντρου? 3 μηνες και δε μπορουν να το διορθωσουν????

ΕΛΕΟΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ , ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΗ ΝΥΦΗ??? ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΗΣ DIAL UP ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ? ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΟ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙ????

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Καλά, αυτά που λένε ότι πιέζουνε αν αργήσει μια αίτηση είναι τις περισσότερες φορές πίπ3ς. Έχω δουλέψει σε help desk (ως τεχνικός γνωστής εταρείας, αλλά όχι τηλεπικοινωνιακής) και μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω γι'αυτό.
Τα λεφτά για την dial-up δεν πρόκειται να στα δώσει κανείς, ενώ για τα πρόστιμα που ζητάς, να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι αν το κράτος ήταν τόσο αξιοκρατικό όσο λές, τότε θα είμασταν επιπέδου βόρειας Ευρώπης, και όχι ένα σκαλάκι πιο πάνω από τα υπόλοιπα Βαλκάνια.

----------


## Kiwi

> Υστερα απο ενα φυσιολογικο εμαιλ το σαββατο προσ την βιβοντι σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν πως ακομα ο Οτε δεν τους εχει παραδωσει τη γραμμη. Επισης μου ειπαν επειδη δεν υπηρχε τηλεφωνικη γραμμη στο ονομα μου δεν μπορω να ρωτησω τον Οτε ποτε θα την παραδοσει.Ισχυει αυτο ή μου λενε βιβοντιες?


Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι είμαστε στο ίδιο Κέντρο (Αλεξάνδρας). Έχω κάνει αίτηση από τις 5/1 και η εικόνα που έχω σχηματίσει μέχρι τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο Α/Κ είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα ζεύγη καλωδίων από τη Vivodi. Και πάλι βέβαια σε μένα τα φορτώνουν στον ΟΤΕ όποτε τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο.

Έφυγε μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ στις 2/3 και βλέπουμε. Πάντως αν ενεργοποιηθείς, πες το για να βλέπουμε τί παίζει με την Αλεξάνδρας.

----------


## marvinikos

Καλά παιδιά ότι και να πω είναι λίγο. Πέμπτη έγινε η ιστορία με την VIVODI, που σας είχα πει  και εχθές είχα internet.O οτε ενεργοποίησε την γραμμή σε δύο εργάσιμες   μέρες :Respekt:  . Και εγώ σαν μ…..ς περίμενα την VIVODI   να φιλοτιμηθεί. Μπορεί να λέμε για τον οτε αλλά δεν είναι πάντα αυτός ο υπαίτιος για ότι γίνεται. Άντε κουράγιο σε αυτούς που περιμένουνε ακόμα     :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## lewton

> Προφανώς η Vivodi δεν έχει στείλει την αίτηση. Αυτό βέβαια δεν μπορώ να το αποδόσω σε εσκεμμένο δούλεμα από τη Vivodi, γιατί δεν έχει καμία λογική να μην στείλει αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για να αποκτήσει έναν παραπάνω πελάτη. Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχουν κάνει κάποιο λάθος οι Vivod-αδες, να έχει περαστεί στο σύστημα ότι η αίτηση έχει σταλεί, και να έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος και στην πραγματικότητα να μην έχει σταλεί.
> Βέβαια υπάρχει και η (πολύ μικρή) πιθανότητα ο ΟΤΕ να πετάει κάποιες λίγες αιτήσεις στα καλάθια των σκουπιδιών, και να φαίνεται ότι δεν τις έλαβε ποτέ (ή μήπως πΟΤΕ? ), αλλά ακόμα και γω που δεν πολυσυμπαθώ τον ΟΤΕ το βρίσκω αρκετά τραβηγμένο σενάριο (βέβαια αν αποδειχθεί ποτέ ότι εφαρμόζει και τέτοιες τεχνικές, τότε είναι για ομαδικό ξύλο εκεί στην Πατησίων).
> Γιατί, αντί να τσακώνεσαι με τη Vivodi (όχι ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο, αλλά όπως βλέπεις δεν προχωράει το πράγμα), δεν προσπαθείς να κάνεις μια επανεκίνηση της διαδικασίας της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ, και ζητησέ τους, μιας και "έχει γίνει προφανώς κάποιο λάθος", να επισπεύσουν κατ'εξαίρεση την διαδικασία?


Τι αγγελικά που τα περιγράφεις όλα.
Άκου επανεκίννηση της διαδικασίας... Θα γελάω όλη νύχτα, αλλά περισσότερο θα γελάσει όποιος λάβει το ΦΑΞ στη Vivodi πριν το πετάξει στα σκουπίδια. 
Σόρι κιόλας, αλλά αυτά γίνονται στις εταιρίες (βλ. ΟΤΕ), όχι στις εταιριούλες (βλ. Vivodi).
Όπως τα λέει ο Kiwi έχουν τα πράγματα. Η Vivodi εμφανίζει εικονική κάλυψη στο Α/Κ Αλεξάνδρας (όπως και σε άλλα 20 σύμφωνα με φίλη μου που εργάζεται εκεί).

Περαστικά στους παθόντες...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Ας το ζητήσει πρώτα ευγενικά και ωραία, και να πιέσει προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, και αν δεν του το κάνουν, πάσο. Δεν προσπαθώ να προστατέψω τη Vivodi, δεν έχω κανένα κέρδος, απλώς να υποθέσω τι μπορεί να έχει γίνει.
Πολύ προστατευτικά μιλάς για τον ΟΤΕ πάντος ρε παιδί μου. Πολύ... Τόσο πολύ την έχεις αγαπήσει αυτή την εταιρεία?  :Thinking:

----------


## contime

Λακεδαιμονιε, εγω θα στο ξαναπω πηγαινε στα κεντρικα τους, απο το τηλεφωνο σε κανουνε μπαλακι απο τον εναν στον αλλον, απο κοντα δε νομιζω να σου πουνε παπαριες...
Παρε τηλεφωνο στον οτε την ωρα που εισαι στα κεντρικα τους, και βαλτους να συνομιλησουν μεταξυ τους, εκει ο ψευτης θα αποκαλυφθει και θα τρεχει να κρυφτει...
Κατι μου λεει παντως οτι αυτη θα ειναι η vivodi  :Whistle:  
Επισης οταν πας εκει ανεφερε τους και το προβλημα στα Πατησια που σου ειπα στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου αλλα και αυτα που λεει ο lewton απο πανω.

----------


## contime

> Πολύ προστατευτικά μιλάς για τον ΟΤΕ πάντος ρε παιδί μου. Πολύ... Τόσο πολύ την έχεις αγαπήσει αυτή την εταιρεία?


Βασικα δεν αγαπαει τον οτε, απλα εχει καει η γουνα του απο τη vivodi... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dd68

> Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι είμαστε στο ίδιο Κέντρο (Αλεξάνδρας). Έχω κάνει αίτηση από τις 5/1 και η εικόνα που έχω σχηματίσει μέχρι τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο Α/Κ είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα ζεύγη καλωδίων από τη Vivodi. Και πάλι βέβαια σε μένα τα φορτώνουν στον ΟΤΕ όποτε τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Έφυγε μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ στις 2/3 και βλέπουμε. Πάντως αν ενεργοποιηθείς, πες το για να βλέπουμε τί παίζει με την Αλεξάνδρας.


Πριν απο λιγα λεπτα μιλησα με την βιβο και μου ειπαν με μεγαλη εκπληξη πως '' δεν ενημερωθηκατε? ο οτε καθυστερει και χρειαζονται αλλες 30 εργασιμες μερες ξεκινωντας απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα.''
Δευτερα πρωι πηγαινω απο κεντρικα να δουμε ποιος κοροιδευει ποιον.

----------


## tschris

Cable TV ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε τη γραμμή μου λένε. περίμενε τώρα 15 εργάσημες για τη φοριτότητα του αριθμού σου απο τον ΟΤΕ σε εμάς. αλήθεια τόσο πολυ παίρνει η φοριτότητα;

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Cable TV ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε τη γραμμή μου λένε. περίμενε τώρα 15 εργάσημες για τη φοριτότητα του αριθμού σου απο τον ΟΤΕ σε εμάς. αλήθεια τόσο πολυ παίρνει η φοριτότητα;


Οχι , απλά δεν είναι έτοιμοι να δώσουν CableTV  :Wink:   .

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Παιδιά χωρίς να έχω παρακολουθήσει τις περιπτώσεις σας, όσον αφορά τις αιτήσεις που δεν μπορούν να τις δουν από τον ΟΤΕ(1242 και εμπορικα καταστήματα ΟΤΕ), αυτό δεν είναι δυνατό γιατί οι αιτήσεις αυτές, περνιούνται μέσω W-CRM που είναι εντελώς άλλο σύστημα από αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν στα εμπορικά καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ.Οπότε κανεις δεν σας λέει ψέματα.  Εκεί ενημερώνεστε μόνο για προιόντα ΟΤΕ και όχι για άλλου είδους αιτήσεις. Τουλάχιστο αυτό ισχύει στην περιπτωση μου για την Full LLU που έχω παραγγείλει απο 15/11/06. Εγώ μίλησα με τεχνικό της Vivodi, αφού με σύνδεσαν απο το τεχνικό τμήμα και βρήκαν και την αίτηση μου καθώς και τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου(Αριθμό Ευθείας κτλ.). Κατόπιν βρήκα ότι η αίτηση μου μέσω CRM διαβιβάστηκε στο Τμήμα Εγχώριων Παρόχων του ΟΤΕ που είναι και ο μόνος που δουλεύει CRM. Το θέμα είναι πως αυτό το τμήμα δεν διαθέτει τηλ. εξυπηρέτηση και άρα δεν μπορείτε να μάθετε πληροφορίες απο εκεί. Βέβαια αν έχετε κάποιον γνωστό στον ΟΤΕ καλό θα ήταν να τον ενοχλήσετε όπως έκανα εγώ... :Whistle:  Ετσι λοιπόν επικοινώνησε ο γνωστός μου με το τμήμα Εγχώριων Παροχων και μου είπαν ότι μέχρι την Τρίτη θα έχει γίνει και η τιμημένη μεικτονόμιση που περιμένω εδώ και 1 βδομάδα.Επίσης είδαν όλες τις αιτήσεις και όλες τις ενέργειες που έχουν γίνει. Χοντρικά μου εξήγησαν ότι η κυρία Vivodi πουλάει υπηρεσίες χωρίς να μπορεί άμεσα να τις παραδώσει... Οπότε το παραδοσιακό ρητό "μπάρμπα απο την Κορώνη" δούλεψε...έπρεπε να το είχα κάνει πολύ πιο νωρίς... :Evil:  Συμβουλή προς ναυτιλομένους...Αν και τα παιδιά στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Vivodi είναι ευγενικότατα, είναι ταυτόχρονα και παντελώς άσχετα με το αντικείμενο( πρέπει να έχω μιλήσει με όλους τους τηλεφωνητές εκει μέσα τουλάχιστο απο μία φορα με τον καθένα)... οπότε για πιο εμπεριστατωμένη ενημέρωση ζητήστε να μιλήσετε με κάποιον τεχνικό!!!!

----------


## tschris

> Οχι , απλά δεν είναι έτοιμοι να δώσουν CableTV   .


τελικά δεν μου είπες η φοριτότητα πόσο παίρνει κανονικά;

----------


## cyberten

Από 23/2 ----->23/3. Κάτι λιγότερο από 30 εργάσιμες.

----------


## Kiwi

> Πριν απο λιγα λεπτα μιλησα με την βιβο και μου ειπαν με μεγαλη εκπληξη πως '' δεν ενημερωθηκατε? ο οτε καθυστερει και χρειαζονται αλλες 30 εργασιμες μερες ξεκινωντας απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα.''
> Δευτερα πρωι πηγαινω απο κεντρικα να δουμε ποιος κοροιδευει ποιον.


Καλά.... μούφα μου μυρίζει εμένα αυτό. Δεν μπορεί να τους καθυστερεί ήδη 50 εργάσιμες + τις 30. Κράτα μας ενήμερους.

----------


## Geminimax

Εντελώς απαράδεκτοι στην Vivodi, περιμένω από 15/12 και ακόμα τίποτα. Έχω πάρει καμιά 20αριά τηλέφωνα, έχω πάει από εκεί και η απάντηση που δίνουν είναι πλέον γνωστή σε όλους(τα ρίχνουν στον ΟΤΕ). Το δούλεμα πάει σύννεφο και προσπαθούν να με βάλουν σε ΑΡΥΣ. Μιλάμε για κοροϊδία και εμπαιγμό σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Μιλάμε πως οι άνθρωποι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα.Στα κεντρικά τις εταιρείας στο Χαλάνδρι και συγκεκριμένα στο χώρο εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, κυκλοφορούν 2 securitαδες με γραβάτα....  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ???????  Μέχρι και security έβαλαν γιατί προφανώς με αυτά που κάνουν έχουν αρχίσει τα παρατράγουδα. Που θα πάει, θα γυρίσει και ο τροχός και θα παρακαλάνε σε λίγο καιρό όπως με παρακάλαγε σήμερα πωλητής απο εταιρεία κινητής(για να μην διακόψω αφού έχω καταθέσει αίτηση διακοπής) ανεβάζοντας την επιδότηση και προσφέροντας μου έκπτωση στα πάγια για τους 4 πρώτους μήνες.

----------


## Ximikos

Εγω περιμενω από 1/1/2007 και ακόμα τιποτα. Δεν ξερω μεχρι ποτε θα αντεξω!!! Η Βιβο δεν ξερει τιποτε (απορω γιατι πληρωνουν τους τυπους στο 13880). Και ο ΟΤΕ ομως δεν παει πισω! Να μου ζησεις Ελλαδα της Ευρώπης!!!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> τελικά δεν μου είπες η φοριτότητα πόσο παίρνει κανονικά;


Υπάρχει ένα όριο από την ΕΕΤΤ (ψιλομικρό μάλιστα) . Δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα , αλλά αυτά δεν ισχύουν και απόλυτα στην πράξη  :Whistle:   .

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ μάλλον θα ήμουνα από τους τυχερούς που ενεργοποιήθηκε με την μία πέρσυ τον Μάιο έκανε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ έναν μήνα και μεσολάβησε και το Πάσχα που είχε και μερικές αργίες, έκανα μόνο ένα τηλέφωνο στο 13880, και ο τεχνικός με την μία ήρθε στο σωστό χρόνο που είπανε και ήτανε πολύ εξυπηρετικός, και όλα δουλέψανε ρολόι με την μία και μετά από 3 μέρες πήγα στον πΟΤΕ με το netmod στο χέρι και έκοψα τον οτε. Τώρα για όλους εσάς που έχετε τέτοια προβλήματα απ`όσο ξέρω υπάρχει και κάποιο όριο στις υπηρεσίες, μιά μέρα τα λέγανε και στην τηλεόραση, υπάρχει η ένωση καταναλωτή, η ΕΕΤΤ και κάτι αλλο, αν κάνετε καταγελλίες ειδικά ομαδικές, όχι μόνο μπορείτε να πάρετε πίσω τα χρήματα σας, αλλά να διεκδικίσετε και αποζημιώσεις! Ο νόμος τα προβλέπει αυτά, αλλά πρέπει να το ψάξετε το θέμα! ένας γνωστός μου που έχει κάνει αίτηση για γραμμή vivodi ΠΡΙΝ από τα Χριστούγεννα, ακόμα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! και όλο λένε ότι φταει ο οτε! και ο ΟΤΕ κάνει τον κινέζο! ζήσε Μάι μου να φας τρυφύλι δλδ!

----------


## dleyteris

Εγώ εχθές έστειλα eimail καθώς έκλεισα ένα μήνα αναμονής και ζήτησα Να μου στείλουν τους όρους σύμβασης για το adsl cube και Οτι επιφυλάσσομαι για κάθε δικαίωμα μου. Είδη έστειλα στα καπακια στήν εεττ Επιστολή.έτσι και αλλιώς ιντερνετ Έχω ασύρματα απο τον γείτονα μου .   ΘA κινηθώ βάση νόμου

----------


## chemic

> Εγώ εχθές έστειλα eimail καθώς έκλεισα ένα μήνα αναμονής και ζήτησα Να μου στείλουν τους όρους σύμβασης για το adsl cube και Οτι επιφυλάσσομαι για κάθε δικαίωμα μου. Είδη έστειλα στα καπακια στήν εεττ Επιστολή.*έτσι και αλλιώς ιντερνετ Έχω ασύρματα απο τον γείτονα μου .*   ΘA κινηθώ βάση νόμου


 :ROFL:  
μήπως πρέπει να το βάλεις και στο προφίλ σου;
ΥΓ και εγώ έδινα για αρκετό καιρό στον κουμπάρο μου και μάλιστα με 1mb σύνδεση, μια χαρά.
Πάντως, με το ξεπούλημα που έκανε η βιβόντι στις γιορτές με τους κύβους, θα είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα για λίγο καιρό ακόμα, χωρίς να τους δικαιολογώ πάντως!

----------


## xen ten kate

εγώ περίμενα 5 μήνες είχα κάνει αίτησει 5/11/06 και ενεργοποιηθηκα 19/04/07!!!! αρε βιβοντι full llu 2048/256 ,,και έχω κάνει αλλαγή πακέτου να βάλω και τηλ σε 30 εργάσιμες μου είπαν τωρα γιατι στην αρχική μου σύνδεση ειχα δηλώση οτι ηθελα και τηλ δεν ξέρω ένα μπάχαλο ούτε ξέρω τι θα γίνει αφήστε που έχω και τραγικές ταχύτητες ! 30kbps/sec με το ζόρι φτάνει...

----------


## jmarin

Καλησπερα. Εχω κανει αιτηση στη βιβοντι απο γεναρη και περιμενω ακομα... Η βιβοντι σε καθε μου τηλεφωνημα κατηγορει τον οτε οτι δεν της εχει δωσει το καλοδιο μου. Προσφατα εμαθα πως μια οικογενειακη φιλη δουλευει στον οτε της περιοχης μου και της ειπα να προωθησει την αιτηση μου. Μου ειπε οτη δεν εκρεμμει τιποτα στον αριθμο μου και οταν το ειπα αυτο στη βιβοντι μετα απο λιγες μερες με πηρε τηλ η φιλη και μου ειπε πως πηγε η αιτηση και πως εδωσε τη γραμμη μου στη βιβοντι. Εχουν περασει 2 εβδομαδες απο τοτε αλλα ακομα περιμενω και σημερα που μιλησα με την βιβοντι μου λενε οτι πρεπει να του ενημερωσει ο οτε πρωτα για το οτι τους εχει δωσει τη γραμμη και οτι ακομα περιμενουμε... Τι αλλο εχετε να προτεινετε μπας και τους ταρακουνισω?

----------


## panama

join the club. βιβο η πρωτη εταιρια παροχης υπηρεσιων ιντερνετ, με 150 εργασιμες για ενεργοποιηση. κλειστε απο τωρα για του χρονου  :Cool:

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Jmarin : Καταγγελία στην ΕΕΕΤ όχι για να τους ταρακουνήσεις, αλλα για να τους ξεχάσεις και να καταλάβεις ότι η εταιρεία δεν υπάρχει .... απλώς. 

Σήμερα κλείνω 3 μήνες και 10 μέρες.. και δεν μπορώ να πάω πουθενά αλλού γιατί εκρεμμεί η αίτηση φωρειτότητας σε Cable TV , τι να πεί κανείς......

----------


## netlich

Λίγο OFF TOPIC:


Off Topic



Manos εσύ δεν έχεις ακούσει ακόμα τίποτα απο ΕΕΤΤ - σε άλλους φορείς/οργανισμούς έκανες καταγγελία...;

αν θυμάμε η δικιά σου περίπτωση είναι από της πλέον απαράδεκτες στάσεις αρνητικής εξυπηρέτησεις πελατών...Μην τους αφήσιες έτσι...

Δες και δημοσίευση στον τύπο... (εφημερίδες/περιοδικά τεχνολογίας)

Είναι κρίμα να μας συμπεριφέρονται έτσι

----------


## mich83

To νέο RUO δεν ισχύει για τη Vivodi; Μόλις μου είπε μια κοπέλα στο 13880 ότι θα πάρει περίπου ενάμιση μήνα η αιτησή μου για μετατροπή απο shared σε full αλλά να υπολογίσω και λίγες μέρες παραπάνω γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές καθυστερήσεις. Μόλις της ανέφερα το RUO έκανε τον κινέζο :Neutral:

----------


## ariadgr

> To νέο RUO δεν ισχύει για τη Vivodi; Μόλις μου είπε μια κοπέλα στο 13880 ότι θα πάρει περίπου ενάμιση μήνα η αιτησή μου για μετατροπή απο shared σε full αλλά να υπολογίσω και λίγες μέρες παραπάνω γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές καθυστερήσεις. Μόλις της ανέφερα το RUO έκανε τον κινέζο


Για τη μετατροπή Shared σε Full δεν χρειάζεται το νέο RUO, υπάρχει ήδη διαδικασία η οποία διαρκεί λίγες μέρες (αυτή που η Tellas εφαρμόζει από το 2006), απλά η Vivodi δεν την ακολουθεί.  :Thumb down: 

 :Arrow:  Διάβασε σχετικά εδώ.

----------


## mich83

Μάλιστα, πάλι πρωτοπόρος η Βίβο με καινοτόμες διαδικασίες :P

Πάντως έχει θέσει όριο και το νέο R.U.O. Δες εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94858




> Παράλληλα, το νέο RUO ρυθμίζει τις διαδικασίες μετάβασης μεταξύ των ακόλουθων υπηρεσιών:
> 
> * Από χονδρική ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση (ADSL πρόσβαση) σε Πλήρη αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο.
> * Από χονδρική ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση (ADSL πρόσβαση) σε πλήρη αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο με παράλληλη αίτηση φορητότητας.
> * Από χονδρική ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση (ADSL πρόσβαση) σε μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο.
> ** Από μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο σε πλήρη αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο.
> * Από μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο σε πλήρη αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο με παράλληλη αίτηση φορητότητας*.

----------


## ariadgr

> Μάλιστα, πάλι πρωτοπόρος η Βίβο με καινοτόμες διαδικασίες :P
> 
> Πάντως έχει θέσει όριο και το νέο R.U.O. Δες εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94858


Το γνωρίζω, θα ισχύει από 10 Μαϊου και για τη μετατροπή Shared σε Full προβλέπει *10 εργάσιμες*.

----------


## mich83

Ξέρουμε αν θα ισχύει και για αιτήσεις που εκκρεμούν ή μόνο για νέες; :\

----------


## jmarin

αν κανω καταγγελια στον ΕΕΤΤ οπως μου λες τι θα κερδισω? μου ειπαν και αλλοι να κανω αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη εχω κολλησει στην βιβοντι και δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη γιατι μου λενε οτι αν κανω αιτηση ακυρωσης θελει 15-20 μερες! Μακαρι να μπορουσα να την κοψω και να βαλω καποια αλλη αμεσα αλλα αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λενε την εχω πατησει πολυ ασχημα...

----------


## gf030

Πολυ παλιο το νημα,μα θα απαντησω:
Σε 80 ημερες, καταγγελια σε ΕΕΤΤ για καθυστερηση ενεργοποιησης στις 5.30 το
πρωι, στις 1.30 το μεσημερι κωδικοι ενεργοποιησης...τι το ηθελα, η καλυτερη
ταχυτητα που εχω δει δεν ξεπερναει 1024,ειμαι shared 4096 Αιγαλεω...
Σε εναμισυ μηνα φτου ξελευτερια!!! παμε για αλου! :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## Patrick

> και δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη γιατι μου λενε οτι αν κανω αιτηση ακυρωσης θελει 15-20 μερες! Μακαρι να μπορουσα να την κοψω και να βαλω καποια αλλη αμεσα αλλα αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λενε την εχω πατησει πολυ ασχημα...


Αυτό ρε παιδιά ισχύει? Γιατι την απόφαση μου την πήρα θα κάνω αίτηση ακύρωσης!!! Αυτή η εταιρία δεν μπορεί να μας εξυπηρετήσει δε κανένα τομέα? Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει σίγουρα πόσο καιρό θέλει για ακύρωση την αίτησης? Γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνεται άμα πάρα τη vivodi θα μου πούνε "είμαστε σε αναμονή από τον ΠΟΤΕ"

----------


## jmarin

gf θα κανω καταγγελια αμεσως τωρα. Ας μπει το ιντερνετ και ασ ειμαι με 1024. Μου εχει δημιουργησει τεραστιο προβλημα αυτη η κατασταση οποτε απο ολοτελα... Και θα μετρας αντριστροφα και εγω για την ληξη της μπας και βαλω καποια σοβαρη συνδεση μετα. (Οσο σκεφτομαι οτι εφυγα απο την HOL για την βιβοντι μου ερχεται να χτυπησω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο.

----------


## Eaglos

Εδώ και 3+ μηνες περίμεναν τη γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και προχτες παιρνω τηλ και τους λεω για ακυρωση του Cube. Μισό λεπτό μου λένε......ΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΑΣ!!!! Θαύμα Θαύμα.

Ο ρουτερ συγχρονίστηκε αλλά φυσικά δεν παίζει στα 4Mbps αλλά στα 1024 αλλιώς ακόμα θα περίμενα.... Χτες όμως κατά της 1 το βράδυ σταμάτησε να σερφάρει για κάποιο λόγο. Η γραμμή έπαιζε αλλά δεν έβγαινε στο νετ...

----------


## jmarin

Εμενα παλυ με εχουν γραμμενο κανονικα. Οταν τους ειπα αφου ο οτε καθυστερει τοσο τη γραμμη μου και δεν σασ ενημερωνει γιατι δεν τον πιεζετε για να μαθετε τι γινεται με τη γραμμη μου μου ειπαν οτι εχουν χιλιαδες αιτησεις και δεν μπορουν να ασχοληθουν με μια μεμονομενα! Και οταν τους ειπα για ακυρωση μου ειπαν σαν να μην τους πειραζει και πολυ την διαδικασια για την ακυρωση... Εκανα καταγγελια στον ΕΕΤΤ. Εστειλα email με επισυναπτομενη την φορμα καταγγελιας. Να περιμενω απαντηση απο τον ΕΕΤΤ?

----------


## Eaglos

Είτε κάνε ακύρωση είτε πες να σε ρίξουν σε 1024 αν τα 4Mbps είναι το πρόβλημα. Πάντως 2 φίλοι μου έκαναν 1 μήνα μετά από εμένα αίτηση με Altec και Forthnet και σε 10 μέρες σερφαραν... τραγική Vivodi....

----------


## jmarin

για να κανω ακυρωση μου λενε οτι θελει 15-20 μερες! Τα λεφτα μου θα τα παρω πισω? Αν ειναι ετσι με φορθνετ το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα αλλα φοβαμαι οτι θα γινει μπλεξιμο με τη βιβοντι και παλι χαμενος θα βγω.

----------


## Eaglos

Τα παίρνεις λένε τα παιδιά εδώ. Να ρωτήσεις όμως ακριβώς τη διαδικασία. 

Κοίτα το θέμα γενικότερα είναι παράλογο. Μπορεί οι φίλοι μου να έκατσαν σε καλή περίοδο και να έγιναν όλα γρήγορα και ωραία και όταν πας εσύ περιμένεις πάλι. Απλά δεν νομίζω τόσο τραγικά όσο vivodi. Από την άλλη τι να την κάνεις την adsl τώρα που έρχεται καλοκαίρι;  :Wink:

----------


## johnny_gtet

Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Πρώτα παραδίδεται η γραμμή σου από τον οτε στην vivodi  κ μετα γινετε η φορητότητα? αν ναι ποσο μπορει να διαρκέσει η φορητότητα?

----------


## pstr

Φορητότητα ζητάς αν έχεις επιλέξει telefonet ή CableTV (αν δεν κάνω λάθος εσύ έχεις ζητήσει CableTV). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση όταν τελειώσουν όλες οι διαδικασίες κατασκευής γραμμής, φορητότητας, ενεργοποίησης, τότε μόνο έρχεται σε εσένα η γραμμή. Οπότε έχει πολύ δρόμο ακόμα.

Η φορητότητα νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται καμιά 10αριά εργάσιμες. Αλλά όπως έχεις καταλάβει από τα υπόλοιπα μηνύματα εδώ, η όλη διαδικασία παίρνει αρκετούς μήνες. Είναι η χειρότερη περίοδος για να πας Vivodi...

----------


## johnny_gtet

Έκανα αίτηση cableTv τελος Μαρτίου και εχτές μ ειπαν ότι η γραμμή μ εχει παραδοθεί από τον οτε στην vivodi κ περιμένουμε την φορητοτητα κ θα ειμαι οκ! Ειπαν τελος Μαΐου. Θα δείξει…

----------


## gkandir

> Έκανα αίτηση cableTv τελος Μαρτίου και εχτές μ ειπαν ότι η γραμμή μ εχει παραδοθεί από τον οτε στην vivodi κ περιμένουμε την φορητοτητα κ θα ειμαι οκ! Ειπαν τελος Μαΐου. Θα δείξει…


Μπα, σου έδωσαν πιθανή ημερομηνία; Απίστευτο!

Εγώ όσες φορές ρώτησα, όσο κι αν επέμενα, ποτέ δε μου έδωσαν κάποια ημερομηνία.

Edit: Από Full LLU σε CableTV.

----------


## litros

Guys check this out:http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_...05/2007_189988 KAI:http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_...05/2007_190001
Telika h EETT kati kanei i mipos oxi?!?!

----------


## gf030

> Guys check this out:http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_...05/2007_189988 KAI:http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_...05/2007_190001
> Telika h EETT kati kanei i mipos oxi?!?!



Τελικα, το εμπεδωσαμε:  για ολα (ξανα)φταιει ο ΟΤΕ! :No no:   :No no:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> ΕΡ. Γιατί υπόσχεστε σε 20 ημέρες;
> 
> Σαφώς εμείς όταν πρέπει να δώσουμε ένα χρόνο, δίνουμε αυτόν που ορίζει ο νόμος. Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν το πλαίσιο αυτό δεν τηρείται από τον ΟΤΕ, υπάρχει μια οικονομική επίπτωση σε αυτόν που θα με διασφαλίζει και ως προς τον πελάτη.


Τότε γιατί κ. Παπασπυρίδη, όταν σας καλεί υποψήφιος πελάτης, πριν καταθέσει την αίτησή του, του λέτε "το πολύ 30 εργάσιμες", και όχι "30 εργάσιμες, αλλά συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ μας καθυστερεί περισσότερο"?  :Thumb down:  Μ'αρέσει που διαβάζετε και forums. Αφού τα διαβάζετε, δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι δεν τρώμε πλέον το παραμύθι με τις καθυστερήσεις του ΟΤΕ?  :RTFM:

----------


## dpanopoulos

> Τελικα, το εμπεδωσαμε:  για ολα (ξανα)φταιει ο ΟΤΕ!


Ax!!!! τί σύμπτωση !!!!!!!!!! κι εμένα το ίδιο μου είπαν.......αλλα με έκαναν να πιστέψω ότι μέσα στο 2007..........κάτι θα γίνει...........αντε βαρια 2008.....τι περιμένω 5 μηνάκια μόνο. Πάντως καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να φτιάξουν ένα σποτάκι του στίλ: Θέλετε ιντερνετ τώρα? Παραγγείλτε το απο περισυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dpanopoulos

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρων να κρατήσουμε κάποια στατιστικά για τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής (shared/full/OTE) από την βιβοντι.
> 
> Ένας μήνας μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός όταν ο οτε ενεργοποιεί σε μερικές ημέρες πλέων τις νέες γραμμές.


Λάθος ερώτηση!!! Η σωστή θα ήταν: σε *ποιο* χρόνο ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή σας?

----------


## macuser

Φυσικά και δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.

Εκανα τηλ αιτηση στις 28/3 και αποστολή της υπογεγραμμένης στις 3/4.
Κατά την δική τους εκδοχή η αίτηση έφτασε στα χέρια τους κατά τις 15/4
Ενώ στην αρχή λέγαν για 30 εργασιμες αυτές κατά ένα μαγικό τρόπο στα επόμενα τηλέφωνα γίναν 40 και τώρα τελευταία απλώς δεν ξέρουν πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει.

Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι κατά τις 27/4 βλέπω στην αναγνώριση κλήσεων 'οτι κάποιος με 2111070000 με έχει πάρει τηλ. Κατεβαίνω στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας και βλέπω καλώδιο με χαρτί vivodi επάνω. Βρε λές να ήθελαν να με ενημερώσουν ή να μου κλείσουν ραντεβού για την σύνδεση? Τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μετά από την γνωστή τουλάχιστον ημίωρη αναμονή το μόνο που έμαθα είναι ότι δεν ξέρουν τίποτα.

Λες να είναι για άλλον τα καλώδια?

Εχτές 10/5 (και ενώ τα καλώδια στο κουτί είναι ακόμη ασύνδετα και ανενεργά) ξαναπέρνω τηλ. Μετά από 2 ημίωρες αναμονές (γιατί την πρώτη με το που συνδέθηκα να μιλήσω με κάποιον έκλεισε η γραμμή) ένας ανεδαίστατος υπάλληλος μόνο που δεν με έβρισε λέγοντας μου 
- Α ε'ιστε ο κύριος ............ έχετε ξαναπάρει
- Ναι έχω ξαναπάρει άλλη μια φορά πριν 10 μέρες και αυτό γιατί έχω ζεύγος καλωδίων εδώ και 15 μέρες και θέλω να ρωτήσω για την....
- Σας είπα και την προηγούμενη φορά ότι θα σας πάρουμε εμείς μόλις έχουμε νεώτερα.

Και μου το κλείνει. Σημείωση ότι την προηγούμενη φορά όχι μόνο δεν είχα μιλήσει με τον συγκεκριμένο υπάλληλο αλλά μ'αλιστα είχα μιλήσει με γυναίκα.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

Υ.Γ. Ρε μήπως βρήκαν τρόπο να έχει έσοδα η κ....εταιρία τους από το 13880 και τις ατελείωτες αναμονές. Αγενέστατα λαμόγια και από ότι φαίνεται δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί τους ούτε από καταγγελείες στην ΕΕΤ ούτε από τίποτα. Και λέω εγώ μήπως πάνε για κλείσιμο ή πούλημα και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει τίποτα?

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Και μου το κλείνει. Σημείωση ότι την προηγούμενη φορά όχι μόνο δεν είχα μιλήσει με τον συγκεκριμένο υπάλληλο αλλά μ'αλιστα είχα μιλήσει με γυναίκα.


Δεν έχει σημασία με ποιον μίλησες. Στο σύστημα μηχανογράφησης γράφεται το ιστορικό της κλήσης, δηλαδή τί τους είπες πάνω κάτω και τι απαντήσεις σου έδωσαν. Οπότε, με όποιον υπάλληλο να μιλήσεις, ξέρει τι σου έχει ειπωθεί από συναδέλφους του σε προηγούμενες κλήσεις.

----------


## mich83

Παίδες κλείνουν επίτηδες με το που σου απαντήσουν; Συμβαίνει και σε σας; Μου έχει συμβεί  πολλές φορές για να είναι κάθε φορά λάθος πάτημα κουμπιου..

----------


## netlich

Πέρα απο μία φορά που "παίξαμε το δημόσιο" μέχρι αηδίας (με γύρναγαν από τμήμα σε τμήμα πολλές φορές κατα λάθος) δεν μου έχει τύχει τόσο απαράδεκετη συμπεριφορά (δηλ. να μου το κελίσουν στα μούτρα). Απο την άλλη ποτέ ως τώρα δεν τους έχω βρίσει ή δεν τους έχω πει ότι είμαι δικηγόρος (όπως έγραπψε ενας άλλος φίλος) για να δω αντίδραση :-)

Αν υποθέσω ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί άπειροι τηλεφωνητές/τριες που απλά τους πετάξαν σε ένα γραφείο με ένα χαρτί με τις καραμέλες που πρέπει να λένε τότε δεν μου φένεται και δύσκολο να συμβεί...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Παίδες κλείνουν επίτηδες με το που σου απαντήσουν; Συμβαίνει και σε σας; Μου έχει συμβεί  πολλές φορές για να είναι κάθε φορά λάθος πάτημα κουμπιου..


Πολλές φορές, όταν το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο είναι φορτωμένο (όταν έχεις μεγάλη αναμονή για παράδειγμα), τότε ενδεχεται να "πέφτουν" οι κλήσεις. Δεν είναι κάτι περίεργο, και δε νομίζω να το κάνουν επίτηδες (τουλάχιστον όχι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις).

----------


## Ximikos

Αποστολη αιτησης (χερι-χερι στη vivo απο φιλο που εργαζεται εκει) 3-1-2007. Συνεδέθηκα χθες 11-5-2007. Τα σχολια δικα σας!

----------


## lewton

> Αποστολη αιτησης (χερι-χερι στη vivo απο φιλο που εργαζεται εκει) 3-1-2007. Συνεδέθηκα χθες 11-5-2007. Τα σχολια δικα σας!


Καλό θα ήταν να πεις και σε τι συνδέθηκες.

----------


## ToroLoco

> Πέρα απο μία φορά που "παίξαμε το δημόσιο" μέχρι αηδίας (με γύρναγαν από τμήμα σε τμήμα πολλές φορές κατα λάθος) δεν μου έχει τύχει τόσο απαράδεκετη συμπεριφορά (δηλ. να μου το κελίσουν στα μούτρα). Απο την άλλη ποτέ ως τώρα δεν τους έχω βρίσει ή δεν τους έχω πει ότι *είμαι δικηγόρος (όπως έγραπψε ενας άλλος φίλος) για να δω αντίδραση* :-)
> 
> Αν υποθέσω ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί άπειροι τηλεφωνητές/τριες που απλά τους πετάξαν σε ένα γραφείο με ένα χαρτί με τις καραμέλες που πρέπει να λένε τότε δεν μου φένεται και δύσκολο να συμβεί...


Λοιπόν εγώ που είχα βάλει δικηγόρο και την πρώτη φορά απαντήσαν και του είπαν ότι δεν έχουν στείλει την αίτηση φορητότητας στο ΟΤΕ, όταν ξαναπήρε μετά από μια εβδομάδα για να μάθει αν υπήρχε κάποια κινητοποίηση του είπαν ότι επιτρέπεται να συνομιλούν με εντιπρόσωπο του πελάτη.
Δηλάδη, δεν επιτρέπεται να μιλήσουν με νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο!!! Αλλά και τι να του πουν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν ή ότι δεν μπορούν να απαντήσουν και έτσι λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να μιλήσουν με κανένα εκπρόσωπο εκτός του ίδιου του πελάτη.

----------


## alex

Καλημερα ,εκανα αιτηση 17/3  ,την Παρασκευη ηρθε ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ και εκανε την συνδεση με το ελευθερο ζευγος.Τον ρωτησα αν μπορει να κανει ελεγχο στην γραμμη και μου ειπε οτι ειναι οκ. πηρα τηλ. την βιβο και μου ειπαν οτι απο την στιγμη που θα τους  ενημερωση  ο ΟΤΕ  θελουν αλλες 15  εργασιμες για την γραφιοκρατια .ΕΛΕΟΣ.  :Worthy:

----------


## gkagg

05-01-2007 	Αποστολή αίτησης DSL Cube 4096 8 μήνες με ΕΛΤΑ

09-01-2007 	Παραλαβή και καταχώρηση αίτησης από Vivodi

11-01-2007	Προσωρινή μη διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στο Παγκράτι

24-01-2007	Αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος στον κόμβο Παγκρατίου

17-05-2007	Ακόμη περιμένω!!! Ρεκορ νομίζω ε;


Τα σχόλια δικά σας...

----------


## Astaroth7

> Αποστολη αιτησης (χερι-χερι στη vivo απο φιλο που εργαζεται εκει) 3-1-2007. Συνεδέθηκα χθες 11-5-2007. Τα σχολια δικα σας!


Καινούργια γραμμή από το σπίτι σου μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ να βάζανε από την αρχη πιο γρήγορα θα κάνανε :ROFL:

----------


## etzovaras

28/12/2006 καταχώρηση αίτησης στη Vivodi για τελεφονετ 1024.    
16/5/2007 εγκατάσταση.!!!!! Περιοχή Αγ. Δημήτριος κόμβος Ηλιούπολης. Καλό εεεεεεε?

----------


## leros2004

Cube για πελάτη, αποστολή αίτησης 5-12-06 ακόμα στην αναμονή.....
Cable για την εξαδέλφη, παράδοση αίτησης(ο ίδιος την πήγα)  20-2-07 ακόμα στην αναμονή.
Για το πρώτο πιστεύω το έχω το ρεκόρ

----------


## Geminimax

Αίτηση στα γραφεία στο Χαλάνδρι μέσα Δεκεμβρίου ενεργοποίηση μετά από 5 μήνες ακριβώς.

----------


## Nyxtovatis

Έχω κάνει αίτηση για Cube από τις 23/3 και περιμένω ακόμα την ενργοποίηση από τη Vivodi. .
Μάλιστα στον ΟΤΕ φαίνεται ότι έχω κανονικά ιντερνετ (μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση τοπικού βρόγχου) από τις 10 Μάη, ενώ το ρούτερ μου δεν συγχρονίζει καθόλου . .
Στο τηλ. (13880) μου λένε ότι μένουν οι τελικές διεργασίες . . 
Πόσο ακόμα να περιμένω;;  :Evil:

----------


## xaphs

Το οτι ο ΟΤΕ σου δείχνει οτι έχεις μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση δεν σημαίνει οτι θα συγχρονίσεις κιόλας.
Σημαίνει οτι έδωσε στον πάροχο το ζευγος σου για να το κουμπώσει στον βρόγχο του.
Τώρα απο εκεί και πέρα τι έχει κάνει η Vivo είναι και θα παραμείνει άγνωστο...
Όσο και να παίρνεις στο 13880 το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να ανεβάζεις τα κέρδη της Vivodi  και τίποτα μα τίποτα απολύτως παραπάνω.

----------


## xaphs

Α ναι, εγώ έστειλα 18/4 και απο 14/5 είμαι οκ απο ΟΤΕ.
Να δούμε πότε θα το ενεργοποιήσουν στην βιβο τώρα.

----------


## niciew

*Spoiler:*




			Παράθεση: Αρχικό μήνυμα από macuser 
		





> Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι κατά τις 27/4 βλέπω στην αναγνώριση κλήσεων 'οτι κάποιος με 2111070000 με έχει πάρει τηλ.


 Είχα και εγώ μια αναπάντητη κλήση απ' αυτόν τον αριθμό αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βρω σε ποιον 
ανήκει. Σε όσους τηλεφωνικούς καταλόγους έψαξα δεν υπήρχε καταχωρημένος. Όπως φαίνεται τελικά είναι από την Vivodi. 
 Μήπως ξέρει κανείς σε ποιό τμήμα ανήκει αυτό το νούμερο;

----------


## bobo123

σε 5 μερες αυγουστος 2005

----------


## mpregos

σε καθαρη γραμμη ,χωρισ βρωμοοτε.....
κοιταξτε την υπογραφη
ειναι ενα μικρο θαυμα η μου φαινεται?????

----------


## aris60

καλημερα δυστυχως τα καλα αργουν, επειδη μιλαω με πολλους εκτος φορουμ, η βιβοντι αργει, αλλα ειναι καλη, ειμαι και εγω 9 μηνες ξεκινησα με 512 και ανανεωσα τωρα ειμαι 2048/256 στον βρονχο της, και τιμη λογικη 119 ευρο εξαμηνο, αλλα ειπαμε θελει υπομονη περιπου 2 μηνες, εχει παρει παρα πολλους και στο cabletv τωρα, παει  εχει φυγει μπροστα ανελπιστα και ετσι παρουσιαζει καθυστερησεις μεγαλες δυστυχως.

----------


## kakofonixx

Δευτερα 7/5 εστειλα την αιτηση (με απλο ελτα)
Σαββατο 19/5 μου ηρθε sms με τους κωδικους!!

Να παω να παιξω κανα λοττο??  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Στο δίκτυο της Βιβόντι ή με Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ;

----------


## ArKKas

ΠΟΤΕ :Thumb down:  ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟΕΙΔΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΑ,ΣΕ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ :Cool:

----------


## gkandir

Εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 60 εργάσιμες (86 ημερολογιακές) από τη μέρα που παρέλαβαν την αίτηση...
Από Full LLU σε CableTV. Η γραμμή έχει πολύ θόρυβο αλλά, παρά την αστάθεια, είναι καλύτερη από πριν. Τώρα περιμένω τον οτε να την καθαρίσει.

----------


## Kal1138

16/4/2007: Kαταχώρηση αίτησης στη Vivodi για Cable TV.

Ακόμα περιμένω. Σήμερα που τους πήρα τηλ, μου είπαν ότι ο ενδεικτικός χρόνος είναι 30 εργάσιμες (πάντα μου το λένε αυτο) και ότι ο ακριβής χρόνος για την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης μου είναι (εδώ χάρηκα λιγάκι πιστεύοντας ότι θα μου πουν συγκεκριμμένο αριθμό ημερών, ώστε να ξέρω από πότε και μετά να αρχίσω να τους βρίζω) ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται για να ολοκληρωθούν οι διαδικασίες ενεργοποίησης της συνδεσης μου... :Laughing: 

Δεν θα'χα πρόβλημα να περιμένω αλλά έγινε ένα μπέρδεμα κ ο αδερφός μου ακύρωσε την προηγουμενη μας σύνδεση και είμαστε 2 μήνες χωρίς internet(χρησιμοποιώ μια απο της free dial-up συνδέσεις, για να κοιτάω κανα mail και να διαβάζω τα forums).

----------


## matrix1

21-5 αιτηση
30-5 οκ ο ΟΤΕ
31-5 ηρθαν και οι κωδικοι με SMS


Ημουν απογοητευμενος με οσα ειχα διαβασει εδω, αλλα χαιρομαι που μπορω και σας γραφω ηδη! Πηρε μπρος το συστημα τους ή απλα ετυχε σε μενα????!!


ΥΓ - ΑΡΥΣ και μονο dsl

----------


## mich83

Οι μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις έχουν να κάνουν με το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο και όχι με Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ. 

Με Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ είναι λογικό να συνδέεστε γρηγορότερα

----------


## matrix1

> Οι μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις έχουν να κάνουν με το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο και όχι με Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ. 
> 
> Με Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ είναι λογικό να συνδέεστε γρηγορότερα


Διαβαζοντας το θεμα πριν 2 βδομαδες δεν ειχα αυτη την εντυπωση παντως. Μεχρι οτι οι ανθρωποι της vivodi ελεγαν σε χρηστες οτι περιμενουν 5-10 μερες να ενημερωθουν απο τον οτε οτι ειναι οκ η γραμμη για να δωσουν τους κωδικους ειχα διαβασει. Δεν νομιζω να ηταν η αναφορα για κατι αλλο περα απο ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## asmatiop

2,5 μήνες, μια χαρά δεν βιαζόμουν άλλωστε είχα dsl.
@niciew
Το 2111070000 το έχω δει και εγώ, μια φορά που απάντησα αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν κάποιο τηλεμάρκετινγκ.

----------


## inspectoralex

Το πρώτο dsl cube 512/128 κατά τον Οκτώβριο σε 6 εβδομάδες.
Το δεύτερο και τελευταίο dsl cube 1024/256 3 Μαΐου σε 9-10 εβδομάδες.
Όχι άλλη vivodi, όχι άλλο κάρβουνο.

----------


## glougr

cable tv
αίτηση 09/03/2007
ενεργοποιήθηκα την Παρασκευή 01/06/2007
Γειά μας  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις και απο σενα. Καλορίζικη.  :Smile:

----------


## costas_mw

22/05/2007  Ενεργοποίηση υπηρεσίας  

21/05/2007  Βρίσκεται σε τελικό στάδιο υλοποίησης από ΟΤΕ  

17/05/2007  Καθυστέρηση λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας πόρτας στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ  

14/05/2007  Καθυστέρηση λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας πόρτας στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ  

10/05/2007  Καθυστέρηση λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας πόρτας στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ  

07/05/2007  Αποστολή αίτησης προς ΟΤΕ  

07/05/2007  Καταχώρηση στο σύστημα του ΟΤΕ  

05/05/2007  Παραλαβή και καταχώρηση της αίτησης από Forthnet  

Forthnet μεσω ΟΤΕ

----------


## glougr

costas_mw τι forthnet ωρέ ??? εδώ μιλάμε για vivodi !!  :Very Happy: 
Mercyful_Fate_666 επειδή έλειπα για Σαββατοκύριακο και η ενεργοποίηση έγινε παρασκευή λίγο πριν φύγω και γύρισα εχθές βράδυ, δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα να παίξω .... το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι δεν παίζει το τηλέφωνο....το απόγευμα που θα είμαι σπίτι θα τους πάρω τηλ να δούμε τι γίνετε .... ούτε το cable tv έβαλα ακόμα πάνω γιατί δεν είχα τόσο μεγάλο Utp σήμερα αγόρασα καλώδιο και το απόγευμα το βάζω....

----------


## nosf1234

DSLcube

8-Ιανουαριου αποστολη αιτησης με courier 
20 (!!!!) μερες αργοτερα καταχωρηση αιτησης στο συστημα
Τελη Ιανουαριου -- Αναμονη 30 εργασιμες πλεον, γιατι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στο ιδιοκτητο
Με τα πολλα πολλα ενεργοποιηθηκα στις 21 Μαιου , δηλαδη κοντα 4,5 μηνες!

----------


## dimp3

Αποστολή αίτησης στις 16/1/2007
Αποστολή κωδικών πρόσβασης με SMS 3/5/2007
Σήμερα 4/6/2007 ακόμα έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου και δε συγχρονίζεται! Ακόμα περιμένω! 5, σχεδόν, μήνες!

----------


## xaphs

Χα χα χα χα.Πολύ γέλιο τελικά.
Πάλι καλά που πάνε λίγο καλύτερα οι dialup και περιμένουμε...

----------


## eliasnaruto

Εγώ είμαι τυχερός..
21-5-07 έκανα την αίτηση και 30-5 ήρθε το SMS.
9 μέρες ΜΟΝΟ!!!

----------


## costas_mw

> 22/05/2007  Ενεργοποίηση υπηρεσίας  
> 
> 21/05/2007  Βρίσκεται σε τελικό στάδιο υλοποίησης από ΟΤΕ  
> 
> 17/05/2007  Καθυστέρηση λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας πόρτας στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ  
> 
> 14/05/2007  Καθυστέρηση λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας πόρτας στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ  
> 
> 10/05/2007  Καθυστέρηση λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας πόρτας στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ  
> ...


sory παιδιά λάθος :Whistle: ...Ηθελα καπου ν'ανοίξω την καρδιά μου, να πώ τον πόνο μου και έχασα το θέμα :Laughing:

----------


## etzovaras

Άκουσα ότι, οι πάροχοι όπως η vivodi ,σε συνενόηση με τον ΟΤΕ,προχωρούν τις συνδέσεις ανα 50άδα ή 100άδα σε κάθε κόμβο επειδή ο ΟΤΕ δεν ικανοποεί  μια μια σύνδεση.Αυτό εξηγεί ίσως γιατί υπάρχουν αυτές οι μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις.

----------


## thessalos

Με την otenet σε 1 εβδομάδα just!

----------


## lewton

Θα συνεχιστεί για πολύ το off-topic;

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Forthnet ο ένας, Otenet ο άλλος... τι έγινε... Σύλλογο Ανώνυμων Μη-ενεργοποιημένων (και αλκοολικών, από τα χουνέρια που μας κάνουν) φτιάξαμε?  :Laughing:

----------


## modivin

> Θα συνεχιστεί για πολύ το off-topic;


Που να δείς εδώ τι γίνεται... 

 :On topic please:

----------


## Eaglos

3+ Μήνες για το γ@μημένο Cube και πλέον παίζω στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτιο της Vivodi στην τρομερή ταχύτητα των 1024 με το ζόρι.... Ευτυχώς που είναι μόνο για 5 μήνες.

----------


## Kal1138

Με πήραν τηλ. σήμερα το πρωί, αλλα δεν το πρόλαβα... Σκέφτηκα ότι ΙΣΩΣ με πήρα για ενεργοποίηση, γιατί οτι έχει καθυστερήσει το γνωρίζω (τους είχα πάρει και μου είχαν πεί οτι δε θα τηρήσουν το όριο των 30 εργάσημων ημερών).

Πήρα τηλ. κ συνδέθηκα με το τμήμα αιτήσεων και μου είπαν οτι η σύνδεση είναι σε αναμονή (τα κλασικά) και οτι, αν κ δε γνωρίζουν από ποιό τμήμα τους με πήραν τηλ., μάλλον για να με ενημερώσουν για καθυστέρηση πήραν.

Πήρα κ στο τεχνικό τμήμα αλλα και εκεί δεν ήξεραν κάτι. Μου είπαν οτι αν δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα μέχρι την Παρασκευή, να τους ξαναπάρω.

----------


## matrix1

> Αποστολή αίτησης στις 16/1/2007
> Αποστολή κωδικών πρόσβασης με SMS 3/5/2007
> Σήμερα 4/6/2007 ακόμα έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου και δε συγχρονίζεται! Ακόμα περιμένω! 5, σχεδόν, μήνες!


Με LLU η με ΑΡΥΣ;

----------


## ZHUL

greetings πατρίδα

----------


## marios13

εχω κανει αιτηση για cable tv απο αρχες μαρτιου και ακομα.....αναμενω.Η υπομονη εξαντλειται...!εμαθα οτι ο οτε ειναι υποχρωμενος να απελευθερωσει τις γραμμες μεχρι τις 15 ιουνιου!!!τι να κανουμε....κρατος εν κρατει!

----------


## grammatidis

Αίτηση 16/02 για Τελεφονετ + 1024
Αλεπάλληλα τηλεφωνήματα μέχρι τέλος Μαίου και αποστολή φαχ ακύροσης.
Την αμέσως επόμενη εβδομάδα 4 τηλεφονήματα μας έκανε η βιβοντι την ίδια μέρα για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού για την εγκατάσταση.

Όντος είρθε ο τεχνικός και έκανε την εγκατάσταση στις 6/607.

Προς το παρών πάει καλά η γραμμή, έχω όμως ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τον πορτ φοργουορδινγ!!! Δέν μπορώ να το κάνω να δουλέψει για να κατύαζω με το Ντι Σι ++.  Παιδιά αν ξέρει κανείς ας μου πεί καμιά ιδέα γιατί τα έχω παίξει.

Thanks in advance ( I will create a new thread with this question)

Gavriil

----------


## Hetfield

Χρειαζομαι βοηθεια! 
Πριν κανω αιτηση για telefonet+ στις 25/4, ειχα ΔΙΟΔΟΣ παλι με Vivodi, το οποιο εληγε σε ενα μηνα. Αφου ειχα κανει αιτηση και βρισκομουν σε αναμονη, το ΔΙΟΔΟΣ εληξε, παρολα αυτα το router ηταν κανονικα συγχρονισμενο, απλως οι κωδικοι διαγραφηκαν. 
Μαθαινω απο τον ΟΤΕ (και απο δικες μου πηγες) οτι η αιτηση παραδοθηκε στις 23/5. Οποτε συμφωνα με το νεο RUO, ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεουται να παραδωσει γραμμη εντος 10-13 εργασιμων ημερων.
Σημερα το πρωι παρατηρησα οτι η γραμμη κοπηκε τουλαχιστον για 2 ωρες. Κατα το μεσημερι οταν γυρισα σπιτι παρατηρησα οτι το router ξεσυγχρονιστηκε επιτελους. Το τηλεφωνο παντως ξανακοπηκε για 2-3 λεπτα. 
Περνω λοιπον τηλεφωνο στη Vivodi, αφου ειδα οτι στη γραμμη μου εχαν γινει αλλαγες και αφου εξαντληθηκε η χρονικη περιοδος του ΟΤΕ και μου λενε οτι ακομα ειμαι σε αναμονη. Περνω ομως τηλεφωνο τον ΟΤΕ και εκει μου λενε το εξης κουφο: "Δεν βλεπουμε καμια αιτηση σε εναλλακτικο παροχο!" Αφου στις 23/5 μου ειπαν οι ιδιοι οτι παρελαβαν αιτηση απο Vivodi! Πως ειναι δυνατον τωρα να μην υπαρχει? Ρωταω την τηλεφωνητρια αν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχει αποριφθει η αιτηση. Μου ειπε να περιμενω και οταν επεστρεψε δεν μου απαντησε ξεκαθαρα.
Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια, κανεις μα απολυτως κανεις, δεν ξερει τι γινεται με τη γραμμη! Το απολυτο χαος  :Thumb down:  και απο ΟΤΕ και απο Vivodi. 
Τι μπορω να κανω για να μαθω τι γινεται? Μπορει να ερμηνευσει καποιος πιο εμπειρος σε αυτα τα θεματα τι συμβαινει?

----------


## Costas_1980

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και απο εμενα.
Το προβλημα με τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησησ είναι κλασικό σε όλες τις εταιρίες
Κάθε εταιρεία εναλλακτική, μαζεύει έναν αριθμό αιτήσεων και τις δίνει στον ΟΤΕ για ενεργοποίηση.
Οπότε σκεφτείτε οτι ο αριθμός αυτός ειναι 100 πχ
Αν κάποιος είναι αριθμόσ 8 στισ αιτήσεις και εγω είμαι απο τουσ τελευταίους πχ:92, εγω θα περιμένω πολύ λίγες μέρες, ενώ ο αλλος πάρα πολλές. Ισωσ 3-4 μήνες
Ελπίζω να σας διαφώτισα κάπως

----------


## Costas_1980

Φίλε Hetfield μόνο με την πορεία αίτησης της vivodi πρέπει να μιλάς γιατί εισαι δικός τους πελάτης πλέον
Λογικά γιαυτό στον ΟΤΕ στα μασάγανε
Κακώς που τους πήρες κιόλας

----------


## Hetfield

Τελικα φιλε Costas_1980 ισως και να εχεις δικιο. Μολις με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο Vivodi και μου ειπαν οτι η αιτηση μου ειναι σε σταδιο ενεργοποιησης!

----------


## dpanopoulos

Τους χαιρετισμούς μου σε όλους.
Πλέω σε πελάγη ευτυχίας!!!!!!! Απίστευτο!!!!!!!!!!!
Μετά απο 5 μήνες αναμονής πλέον έχω ιντερνετ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τους τεχνικούς της βιβοντι, του οτε, της δεη, την κυβέρνηση, τον καιρό, το θεό(χαχα)......και όλους αυτούς που συνέβαλαν σε αυτό το θαύμα, γιατί περι θαύματος πρόκειτε.
Τί να πω..............
ταπεινά.........ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## johnaspr

> Τους χαιρετισμούς μου σε όλους.
> Πλέω σε πελάγη ευτυχίας!!!!!!! Απίστευτο!!!!!!!!!!!
> Μετά απο 5 μήνες αναμονής πλέον έχω ιντερνετ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τους τεχνικούς της βιβοντι, του οτε, της δεη, την κυβέρνηση, τον καιρό, το θεό(χαχα)......και όλους αυτούς που συνέβαλαν σε αυτό το θαύμα, γιατί περι θαύματος πρόκειτε.
> Τί να πω..............
> ταπεινά.........ευχαριστώ!!


Φανέρωσε το τάμα σου γρήγορα να σωθεί και κανένας άλλος  :Laughing:

----------


## dgound

5/2/07 Αίτηση για Maxx2
12/6/07 Αίτηση διακοπής διαδικασίας σύνδεσης (σόρρυ guys αλλά 4 μήνες παραείναι)
12/6/07 Αίτηση στη NetOne (στα καπάκια)

Καλό κουράγιο σε όσους αποφάσισαν να περιμένουν. 
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν την πάλευα άλλο.


Cheers

----------


## mich83

Eγώ πάντως έστειλα την αίτηση ακύρωσης  αίτησης (telefonet+) πριν κανα 10ήμερο και δεν έχουν τολμήσει να μου πούνε τίποτα πέρι 20 ευρώ τέλος ακύρωσης... Ας τολμήσουν  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Eγώ πάντως έστειλα την αίτηση ακύρωσης  αίτησης (telefonet+) πριν κανα 10ήμερο και δεν έχουν τολμήσει να μου πούνε τίποτα πέρι 20 ευρώ τέλος ακύρωσης... Ας τολμήσουν


Κι εγώ ακύρωσα την αίτηση για CableTV τη Δευτέρα στα κεντρικά τους και δε μου παν τίποτα . Θα χαρώ πολύ να τους ακούσω να ζητάνε τέλος ακύρωσης  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  , αν και δε νομίζω να είναι τόσο αγνώμονες αφού πχ για τους παλιούς συνδρομητές που θα μεταφερθούμε στο ΜαΧχ 10 δε θα ισχύσει το τέλος απενεργοποίησης πριν το 12μηνο (αυτονόητο μεν , Βιβόντι δε  :Razz: ) .

----------


## dpanopoulos

> Φανέρωσε το τάμα σου γρήγορα να σωθεί και κανένας άλλος


Φίλε μου................μία είναι η λύση:  ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗ, ΝΗΣΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ !!!!!!!
Αν δεν έκανες νηστεια το πάσχα!!! απλά την πάτησες.... :Smile:

----------


## johnaspr

> Φίλε μου................μία είναι η λύση:  ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗ, ΝΗΣΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ !!!!!!!
> Αν δεν έκανες νηστεια το πάσχα!!! απλά την πάτησες....


 :Laughing: 

Μήπως πρέπει να κάνουν ένα ευχέλαιο στη Vivodi μπας και στρώσει η κατάσταση;  :Thinking: 
Πολύ στραβά τους πάει και δεν τους βλέπω καλά...

Σήμερα μου τηλεφώνησαν από μια εταιρεία που προωθεί την τηλεφωνία της Vivodi στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο γέλασα, όταν άκουσα τι ειπε! Έπαθα κράμπα στο σαγόνι!
Ακούσατε ακούσατε, τηλεφωνία στη Θεσσαλονίκη!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Ωωωωωωωως λέω, πέσατε στο κατάλληλο άτομο!
Και τη ρωτώ: για πείτε μου κυρία μου, πριν μερικές μέρες μίλησα με Vivodi και μου είπαν ότι στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν παρέχεται η υπηρεσία, καθώς και ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις ταχυτήτων. Πως εσείς προωθείτε αυτό το πακέτο; Αν κάνω αίτηση σήμερα υποθετικά μιλώντας πάντα της λέω, καθώς δεν πρόκειται να το κάνω(!), πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία;
Εεεεε.... κάποια στιγμή, όταν είναι έτοιμη η υποδομή και φυσικά ανάλογα με την καθυστέρηση του ΟΤΕ!
Και γιατί δεν ετοιμάζεται πρώτα η υποδομή, ώστε να είναι έτοιμη η υπηρεσία κι έπειτα να μου τηλεφωνήσετε; Γιατί να δεσμευτώ με κάποιο συμβόλαιο και μετά να σας κυνηγάω για να μου ενεργοποιήσετε την υπηρεσία;
Καταρχήν της λέω γνωρίζετε τι προβλήματα έχει η εταιρεία που προωθείτε;
Και αρχίσαμε μια κουβέντα για κανα 10λεπτο.
Αρχικά μου έλεγε ότι για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Όταν όμως άρχισα να της λέω, για 40λεπτες και βάλε αναμονές στο τηλέφωνο φταίει ο ΟΤΕ; για αύξηση τιμών σε υφιστάμενες(!) ταχύτητες Shared LLU φταίει ο ΟΤΕ; για αποστολή λογαριασμών με προϊόντα που δεν προμηθεύτηκα ποτέ φταίει ο ΟΤΕ; Τότε άρχισε να αλλάζει ροή η συζήτηση...
Ναι μου λέει, γενικά έχω απογοητευθεί (ίσως έχει ακούσει παράπονα και από άλλους) και φυσικά δεν προσπάθησε να συνεχίσει την προώθηση με κάποιο τρόπο, τι να μας πει η κυρία τώρα...
Καλή τύχη της είπα, ίσως πράγματι έχετε, καθώς πολύς κόσμος δεν ξέρει τι συμβαίνει, οπότε μπορεί και να πουλήσετε! Προσέξτε όμως να μην έχετε πρόβλημα κι εσείς μετά, όταν αρχίσουν να εμφανίζονται προβλήματα στους πελάτες.

Της πρότεινα να κάνει και μια βόλτα από εδώ για να δει τι συμβαίνει.

Πολύ καλό, δε βρίσκετε;
Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε σήμερα...

Τηλεφωνία από Vivodi. "Η 1η μας αποφυγή!"

----------


## akilleas

Λοιπον εκανα αιτηση για Cable TV της Vivodi στις 27-03-2007 και ενεργοποιηθηκα στη 01-06-2007. 2μηνες+ κατι ημερες και απο τοτε δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα!!!! Ειναι στον κομβο κεραμεικου στο Θησειο.

----------


## johnaspr

> Λοιπον εκανα αιτηση για Cable TV στις 27-03-2007 και ενεργοποιηθηκα στη 01-06-2007. 2μηνες+ κατι ημερες και απο τοτε δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα!!!! Ειναι στον κομβο κεραμεικου στο Θησειο.


κεΐμπλε τιβι χμ..... τι ειν' τουτο; εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν ξέρουμε από τέτοια, τρώγεται;

----------


## akilleas

> κεΐμπλε τιβι χμ..... τι ειν' τουτο; εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν ξέρουμε από τέτοια, τρώγεται;


Θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες...
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=26

Με λιγα λογια εχω συνδεση μεχρι 20000 και απλοαντ απο οτι τουλαχιστον δειχνει το ρουτερ 1024, δωρεαν ολες οι κλησεις (αστικες & υπεραστικες) και Cable Tv, καποια ψηφιακα καναλια που ειναι δωρεαν. Πιστευω οτι σε λιγο καιρο καποιος παροχος θα αρχισει να δινει και στην ομορφη Θεσσαλονικη.... :Smile:

----------


## johnaspr

> Θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες...
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=26
> 
> Με λιγα λογια εχω συνδεση μεχρι 20000 και απλοαντ απο οτι τουλαχιστον δειχνει το ρουτερ 1024, δωρεαν ολες οι κλησεις (αστικες & υπεραστικες) και Cable Tv, καποια ψηφιακα καναλια που ειναι δωρεαν. Πιστευω οτι σε λιγο καιρο καποιος παροχος θα αρχισει να δινει και στην ομορφη Θεσσαλονικη....


Ααααα, δεν τρώγεται δηλαδή. Κι εγώ που νόμιζα...  :Laughing:

----------


## dpanopoulos

> Μήπως πρέπει να κάνουν ένα ευχέλαιο στη Vivodi μπας και στρώσει η κατάσταση; 
> Πολύ στραβά τους πάει και δεν τους βλέπω καλά...
> 
> Σήμερα μου τηλεφώνησαν από μια εταιρεία που προωθεί την τηλεφωνία της Vivodi στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο γέλασα, όταν άκουσα τι ειπε! Έπαθα κράμπα στο σαγόνι!
> Ακούσατε ακούσατε, τηλεφωνία στη Θεσσαλονίκη!!
> 
> Ωωωωωωωως λέω, πέσατε στο κατάλληλο άτομο!
> Και τη ρωτώ: για πείτε μου κυρία μου, πριν μερικές μέρες μίλησα με Vivodi και μου είπαν ότι στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν παρέχεται η υπηρεσία, καθώς και ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις ταχυτήτων. Πως εσείς προωθείτε αυτό το πακέτο; Αν κάνω αίτηση σήμερα υποθετικά μιλώντας πάντα της λέω, καθώς δεν πρόκειται να το κάνω(!), πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία;
> ...


Το καλύτερο όμως δεν στο είπα........λίγες μέρες πρίν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή με πήρε τηλέφωνο μία κοπελίτσα απο τι βιβο(μετα απο 5 μηνες αναμονης...) και προσπάθησε να μου πουλήσει πακέτο σταθερής τηλεφωνίας....... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Τί θράσος............
Δεν κολώνουν πουθενά ε??
Απίστευτο!!!

----------


## tanz

Επιτέλους!

Αίτηση: Τελευταία εβδομάδα Φεβρουαρίου (2007!)
Παραλαβή αίτησης: Πρώτη εβδομάδα Μαρτίου
Εγκατάσταση καλωδίου από ΟΤΕ: 1η Ιουνίου
Τηλεφώνημα από Vivodi για ραντεβού: 12 Ιουνίου
Ραντεβού: Παρασκευή, 15 Ιουνίου
Κέντρο: Νέας Σμύρνης (!!)

Συνεχίζεται (την Παρασκευή, ανάλογα με τα αποτελέσματα και τα κέφια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).

----------


## johnaspr

> Το καλύτερο όμως δεν στο είπα........λίγες μέρες πρίν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή με πήρε τηλέφωνο μία κοπελίτσα απο τι βιβο(μετα απο 5 μηνες αναμονης...) και προσπάθησε να μου πουλήσει πακέτο σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.......
> Τί θράσος............
> Δεν κολώνουν πουθενά ε??
> Απίστευτο!!!


Αρχικά πίστευα ότι είναι μόνο πρόβλημα οργάνωσης (μιλούσα στο τηλέφωνο με συνεργάτιδά  τους και αδυνατώντας να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα λέγοντάς μου "έχετε δίκιο, αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτε"(!) ανέφερε και το "ξέρετε τι γίνεται εδώ; το τελευταίο διάστημα χαμός"), όμως οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις ίσως δικαιολογούν πλέον και τη χρήση του χαρακτηρισμού "θρασείς".
Οι νέες υπηρεσίες πρέπει να σχεδιάστηκαν νύχτα.. Περιλαμβάνουν "φανταστική" πρόβλεψη/φροντίδα για τη διαφύλαξη των συμφερόντων των συνδρομητών, ειδικά των υφισταμένων και ειδικότερα της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Πάλι όμως, ίσως όντως να είναι στρατηγική επιλογή και όχι απροσεξία, με στόχο το επιπλέον κέρδος χωρίς επιπλέον παροχές (και όσοι πιστοί/απρόσεχτοι/πρόβατα προσέλθετε).

----------


## nikos76

Καλημερα Τυρεεμπορα !

 ΠΩΣ ξερεις οτι θα αναβαθμιστει ?? Εχω γραψει πολλα στο νημα ΜΑΧΧ10 ενεργ . ΣΕ παρακαλω απαντησε μου εκει η' πμ ! Ευχαριστω !!

Νικος







> Κι εγώ ακύρωσα την αίτηση για CableTV τη Δευτέρα στα κεντρικά τους και δε μου παν τίποτα . Θα χαρώ πολύ να τους ακούσω να ζητάνε τέλος ακύρωσης  , αν και δε νομίζω να είναι τόσο αγνώμονες αφού πχ για τους παλιούς συνδρομητές που θα μεταφερθούμε στο ΜαΧχ 10 δε θα ισχύσει το τέλος απενεργοποίησης πριν το 12μηνο (αυτονόητο μεν , Βιβόντι δε ) .

----------


## galant

Γεια σας και από μένα παιδιά. Εγώ έκανα την αίτηση 18/03/2007. Εκείνη τη μέρα δηλαδή ήρθε ο courier και υπέγραψα την αίτηση.

Αυτό είναι. Δεν έχει άλλο. Από τότε περιμένω. 

Αυτό όμως που μ' έχει τσαντίσει αφάνταστα είναι η μ.... που τους δέρνει. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι κάποιοι από τους πελάτες τους είναι γνώστες του χώρου, ή ξέρουν 5 πράγματα παραπάνω. Σχεδόν κάθε 15 μέρες τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και ρωτάω για την πορεία της αίτησής μου. Κάθε φορά μου λένε και κάτι διαφορετικό. Το απίθανο όμως είναι το εξής: Όσες από αυτές τις φορές τους μίλησα σε πιο έντονο ύφος (κοινώς τους έκραξα), το απόγευμα με παίρνανε τηλέφωνο δήθεν για να ενημερώσουν ότι οι καθυστερήσεις οφείλονται στις πολλές αιτήσεις που υπάρχουν για συγκεκριμένες περιοχές όπως είναι το Μαρούσι, το Γκύζι, το Περιστέρι και το Γαλάτσι, και στο γεγονός ότι γίνονται εργασίες αναβάθμισης στους συγκεκριμένους κόμβους. Ρε παιδιά, αν 3 μήνες τώρα κάνουν συνέχεια αναβαθμίσεις στους κόμβους, θα είχαν τη δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιήσουν συνδέσεις για όλα τα Βαλκάνια, και όχι μόνο για το Μαρούσι.
Τέκος πάντων.

----------


## tanz

Επιτέλους ΦΩΣ! εεεε.. σύνδεση!

Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   8020 
US Margin   10 
DS Margin   6 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   38 
US Line Attenuation   24 
Peak Cell Rate   2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   194 
CRC Tx Fast   0 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Interleaved 

Ήρθε ο τεχνικός και σε μερικά λεπτά η γραμμή έπεξε!
Είμαι λίγο μακριά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (κάπου 3-4 χλμ.) ...

Το τηλέφωνο παίζει καλά και αργότερα θα δοκιμάσω την τηλεόραση...
(cabletv)

Αυτά προς το παρόν

----------


## gmkgmk

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ,

ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗΣ 7/5/07
ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ 29/5/07
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΚΩΔΙΚΩΝ 30/5/07(ΜΕΣΣΗΜΕΡΙ)
ΒΛΑΒΗ-ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ 30/5/07(ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ)
ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ: ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 15/6/07 ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ VIVODI!
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ CC ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 6 ΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ!
"ΚΑΝΤΕ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ"
ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ!!!!

----------


## ttrixas

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

3 Μήνες μου πηρε για ενεργοποίηση. Χρόνος υπερβολικά πολύς για μένα...
Η υπηρεσία ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης δεν λέει να παίξει με τίποτα (αποκωδικωποιητής).
Ακόμα δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί τι φταίει. Μου ζήτησαν να στέιλω το μηχάνημα για έλεγχο.

Αυτά μέχρι στιγμής...

----------


## aris60

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
> 
> 3 Μήνες μου πηρε για ενεργοποίηση. Χρόνος υπερβολικά πολύς για μένα...
> Η υπηρεσία ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης δεν λέει να παίξει με τίποτα (αποκωδικωποιητής).
> Ακόμα δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί τι φταίει. Μου ζήτησαν να στέιλω το μηχάνημα για έλεγχο.
> 
> Αυτά μέχρι στιγμής...


Καλημερα για το cabletv ενημερωση δινης? αν ναι για πια περιοχη μιλας.  :Smile:

----------


## coni

Χθες τηλεφώνησα στη Vivodi ρωτώντας για χρόνο ενεργοποίησης για το ΔΙΟΔΟΣ στη Ν. Ιωνία Αττικής και μου δώσανε 2 μήνες!!!  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Very angry:  :Very angry: 

Πάνω που είχα αποφασίσει τι να κάνω ...

Είναι κανείς άλλος από Ν. Ιωνία που να γνωρίζει κάτι διαφορετικό;

----------


## ttrixas

> Καλημερα για το cabletv ενημερωση δινης? αν ναι για πια περιοχη μιλας.


Sorry. Εχεις δίκιο. Ναι για Cable TV μιλάω. Πριν μια εβδομάδα έγινε η ενεργοποίηση. Μιλάμε για περιοχή : *Κολωνός*

----------


## PKOST

ηθελα να αλλαξω ISP PROVIDER στην αρχη του χρονου και ετσι υπεβαλα αιτηση συνδεσης στη VIVODI για αγορα προπληρωμενης 6 μηνης συνδεσης στα μεσα Ιανουαριου 2007 με τιμη 178ευρω για την Maxx4. εκτοτε μεχρι και σημερα ακομη περιμενω την συνδεση της γραμμης για την οποια φταιει οΟΤΕ γιατι ειναι κομμενη στα 25 κλπ και δεν συμαζευέται. το μονο που εδειξαν να καταλαβαινουν ειναι τοεξωδικο που τους εστειλα με δικηγορο γιατι προκειται για επαγγλματικη χρηση αλλα δεν ξερω ακομη ποσα να τους ζητησω
υπαρχει καποια αποψη επ'αυτου;
pkost :Cool:

----------


## netlich

Off Topic


		Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να  επικαλεστείς  επαγελματική χρήση σε αυτές τις συνδέσεις...Είναι ιδιωτικής χρήσης...
Αν είναι τζιμάνι όμως ο δικηγόρος σου μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να τους φας λεφτά και γιατί έφαγε ο σκύλος σου την εργασία του...:-) Τώρα τι δικηγόρους θα έχουν αυτοί όμως είναι άλλο θέμα... :Whistle: 
Πιο λόγικο είναι απλά να κάνεις καταγελλία σε κανα ΙΝΚΑ και ΕΕΤΤ για την καθυστέρηση μπας και σε συνδέσουν - αν και θέλει σκέψη το αν αξίζει η Βιβο μετά από τόσες καθυστερήσεις...
Αλλά έιμαστε λίγο εκτός θέματος εδώ...Αν θες γράψτω σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα...

----------


## nikos76

σε ΕΕΤΤ και ΙΝΚΑ γινεται δουλεια ??

----------


## kingelvis

στην Θεσσαλονικη ειναι γυρω στις 7-12 εργασιμες..over OTE

----------


## gkandir

> στην Θεσσαλονικη ειναι γυρω στις 7-12 εργασιμες..over OTE


Πόσο σίγουρος είσαι γι' αυτό που λες; Ρωτάω γιατί τα τρίμηνα πάνε σύνεφο στην Αθήνα...

----------


## netlich

Μήπως το overOTE σημαίνει σύνδεση 1 Mbit και ΑΡΗΣ; Γιατί αυτά δνε έχουν και πολύ καθυστέρηση πια...

----------


## kingelvis

ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ Η ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΙOΚΤΗΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΠΟ VIVODI..

----------


## apok

> ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ Η ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΙOΚΤΗΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΠΟ VIVODI..


Δεν έχει ήδη δύο κόμβους στην Θεσ/νικη;;;; :What..?:

----------


## kingelvis

> Δεν έχει ήδη δύο κόμβους στην Θεσ/νικη;;;;


ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ 5 ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 2 ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑ Ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## pan.nl

> ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ Η ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΙOΚΤΗΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΠΟ VIVODI..


Σε ποιές περιοχές αναφέρεσαι, πιο συγκεκριμένα?

----------


## kingelvis

> Σε ποιές περιοχές αναφέρεσαι, πιο συγκεκριμένα?


2 ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΥΛΟΥ 8 ΡΟΣΤΑΝ 4 ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΙΑ 9 ΤΟΥΜΠΑ

----------


## gkandir

> 2 ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΥΛΟΥ 8 ΡΟΣΤΑΝ 4 ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΙΑ 9 ΤΟΥΜΠΑ


Οι αριθμοί 2, 8, 4 και 9 τι αντιπροσωπεύουν;

----------


## kingelvis

> Οι αριθμοί 2, 8, 4 και 9 τι αντιπροσωπεύουν;


απο πιο νουμερο ξεκιναει το ηλεφωνο

----------


## spyII

> ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ Η ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΙOΚΤΗΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΠΟ VIVODI..



Μπράβο στη VIVODI!!!!!

Τώρα μπορούν και οι μελλοντικοί πελάτες της VIVODI από Θεσσαλονίκη να περιμένουν και αυτοί 4 - 5 - 6 μήνες για ενεργοποίηση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τι ωραία!!!!Τι όμορφα!!!

----------


## kingelvis

> Μπράβο στη VIVODI!!!!!
> 
> Τώρα μπορούν και οι μελλοντικοί πελάτες της VIVODI από Θεσσαλονίκη να περιμένουν και αυτοί 4 - 5 - 6 μήνες για ενεργοποίηση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Τι ωραία!!!!Τι όμορφα!!!


ελπιζω να μην ισχυει τιποτα απο οτι ισχυει στην Αθηνα

----------


## Geminimax

> ελπιζω να μην ισχυει τιποτα απο οτι ισχυει στην Αθηνα


Στην Θεσσαλονικη πανεε ακομα πιο χαλααρααα  :ROFL:

----------


## player74

σημερα 22/06 εκανα τηλ αιτηση. τεταρτη θα ρθει ο κουριερ.
maxx10 full llu αστικο κεντρο Καλλιθεας
ανδρομαχης και ιφιγενειας

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> σημερα 22/06 εκανα τηλ αιτηση. τεταρτη θα ρθει ο κουριερ.
> maxx10 full llu αστικο κεντρο Καλλιθεας
> ανδρομαχης και ιφιγενειας


Καλό κουράγιο, με μακρυμάνικα θα σε βρει το ιντερνέτι!  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Καλό κουράγιο, με μακρυμάνικα θα σε βρει το ιντερνέτι!


Μπα , με κοντομάνικα , αλλά για την άνοιξη του 2008  :Razz:   :Laughing:  . Πάντως μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα αδειάσει μια θύρα από το DSLAM Καλλιθέας της Βιβόντι , δεν ξέρω πόσο περισσότερο μπορώ να σε διευκολύνω  :Razz:  .

----------


## vasilis21

Εμένα η σύνδεση ενεργοποιήθηκε μετά από τρεις μήνες, στις 18/6, αυτό όμως που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι το router μου συγχρονίστηκε στις 15/6 που ήταν η ημέρα που έληγε το «τελεσίγραφο» της ΕΕΤΤ προς τον ΟΤΕ για να ενεργοποιήσει τις συνδέσεις της Vivodi (κάτι τέτοιο έλεγε η ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Οπότε τελικά μήπως για τις καθυστερήσεις δεν φταίει απολυτά η Vivodi???
Πάντως μέχρι τώρα είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την σύνδεση μου, το μονό που με χαλάει είναι το χαμηλό upload που έχω άλλα τι να κάνεις!!

----------


## player74

ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗΣ. 
ΘΑ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΑΝΑ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΗ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΕΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΣΤΕΛΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΙΛ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΠΟΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ.
ΣΑΝ FULL LLU ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΜΠΛΟΚΗ ΟΤΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΗΝΕΙ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ.
ΕΝ ΠΑΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΚΟΜΗΣΩ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> ΘΑ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΑΝΑ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΗ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΕΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΣΤΕΛΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΙΛ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΠΟΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ.


Και καλα θα κάνεις, αλλά για να σου στείλουν έγγραφη ενημέρωση, θέλουν το αίτημα ενυπόγραφο και με fax, όχι email.

----------


## akilleas

> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗΣ. 
> ΘΑ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΑΝΑ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΗ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΕΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΣΤΕΛΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΙΛ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΠΟΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ.
> ΣΑΝ FULL LLU ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΜΠΛΟΚΗ ΟΤΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΗΝΕΙ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ.
> ΕΝ ΠΑΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΚΟΜΗΣΩ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ.


Δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι τετοια εμμονη παρολο που εκανες αιτηση. Στο χωριο μου λενε 'Καλομελετα και ερχεται' Εγω σε 2 μηνες + 3 μερες ημουνα ΟΚ και απο τοτε εχω απιστευτες ταχυτητες (εκει βεβαια οπου μπορεις να παρεις 17-18MB!!!). Ολες οι εταιριες αργουν στις ενεργοποιησεις. Να φανταστεις οτι φιλος μου εκανε αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ για τηλ.γραμμη εκνεου μαζι με 2ΜΒ aDSL (και πληρωνει 65€ το μηνα με περιοριζμενες ωρες δωρεαν τηλεφωνου) και ενεργοποιηθηκε 25 μερες μετα :ROFL:  Τι μπορουν να κανουν οι *'ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΙ'* οταν ολα πρεπει να περασουν απο το ΟΤΕ????

----------


## man21

ακριβως σε 79 ημερολογιακες!!!  πριν 1 εβδομαδα

----------


## Kal1138

> Και καλα θα κάνεις, αλλά *για να σου στείλουν έγγραφη ενημέρωση, θέλουν το αίτημα ενυπόγραφο και με fax, όχι email*.


Εγώ με mail που τους έστειλα, μου στείλαν έγγραφη ενημέρωση. 

Μου είπαν ότι η αίτηση μου είναι σε αναμονή για αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ. Οι 30 εργάσιμες, λέει, αρχίζουν να μετράνε μετά την ολοκλήρωση κάποιων τεχνικών εργασιών και όχι από την στιγμή της καταχώρηση, της αίτησης, στο σύστημά τους. Άσε που λένε, ότι ο χρόνος τών 30 εργάσιμων είναι ενδικτεικός και οτι μέσα στο χρόνο αυτό δεν περιλαμβάνεται ο χρόνος για τη φορητότητα.

Στο τηλ., που πήρα πριν 2 εβρομάδες περίπου μου είπαν ότι θα καθυστερίσει αρκετά. Μπορεί κ 2 μήνες. Την αίτηση μου την έχουν από 16 Απριλίου...

----------


## player74

> Δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι τετοια εμμονη παρολο που εκανες αιτηση. Στο χωριο μου λενε 'Καλομελετα και ερχεται' Εγω σε 2 μηνες + 3 μερες ημουνα ΟΚ και απο τοτε εχω απιστευτες ταχυτητες (εκει βεβαια οπου μπορεις να παρεις 17-18MB!!!). Ολες οι εταιριες αργουν στις ενεργοποιησεις. Να φανταστεις οτι φιλος μου εκανε αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ για τηλ.γραμμη εκνεου μαζι με 2ΜΒ aDSL (και πληρωνει 65€ το μηνα με περιοριζμενες ωρες δωρεαν τηλεφωνου) και ενεργοποιηθηκε 25 μερες μετα Τι μπορουν να κανουν οι *'ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΙ'* οταν ολα πρεπει να περασουν απο το ΟΤΕ????


αν ηθελα οτε θα χα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα νεα γραμμη. και σε 3 μερες ας πουμε connx.
εμενα ο αδερφος μου πειρε σε 2 εργασιμες connx. το ιδιο και 2 φιλοι μου.
το προβλημα ομως πραγματι παραμενει ο οτε.
στην full llu σε μη ενεργη γραμμη και χωρις αιτημα για τηλεφωνια αλλα μονο για νετ δεν ξερω τι εμπλοκη και καθυστερησεις μπορει να φερει ο οτε.
για τηλεφωνια και νετ μου ζητησαν να βρω ενα τηλ απο την πολυκατοικια.
για νετ μονο μου παν δε χρειαζετε.

να σημειοσω επεισεις οτι πρεπει να εφαρμοζετε ο κανονισμος RUO (ετσι λεγετε αν το γραφω σωστα). 

τωρα για το αλλο αν θελουν και φαξ θα σκαναρω την ταυτοτητα, πολυ απλα, θα βαλω και το μοδεμακι πανω και θα στελνω. :Whistle:

----------


## gkalp

> Εγώ με mail που τους έστειλα, μου στείλαν έγγραφη ενημέρωση. 
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι η αίτηση μου είναι σε αναμονή για αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ. Οι 30 εργάσιμες, λέει, αρχίζουν να μετράνε μετά την ολοκλήρωση κάποιων τεχνικών εργασιών και όχι από την στιγμή της καταχώρηση, της αίτησης, στο σύστημά τους. Άσε που λένε, ότι ο χρόνος τών 30 εργάσιμων είναι ενδικτεικός και οτι μέσα στο χρόνο αυτό δεν περιλαμβάνεται ο χρόνος για τη φορητότητα.
> 
> Στο τηλ., που πήρα πριν 2 εβρομάδες περίπου μου είπαν ότι θα καθυστερίσει αρκετά. Μπορεί κ 2 μήνες. Την αίτηση μου την έχουν από 16 Απριλίου...



Αυτό είναι το νέο παραμύθι που λένε. Έχω κάνει αίτηση από 9/3 και σημερα που τους πήρα τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ακριβώς τα ίδια. Οτι η αίτηση μπήκε στο τελευταίο στάδιο "το 2ο δεκαήμερο του Μαϊου" (όπως χαρακτηριστικά μου είπαν) και οτι οι 30 εργάσιμες ξεκινούν από τότε (20/5), μετά τη φορητότητα του αριθμού και όχι απο την παραλαβή της αίτησης (έλεος).

Πάντως με διαβεβαίωσαν  :ROFL:  οτι μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας  :ROFL:  θα με έχουν ενεργοποιήσει


Τι να πώ, είδωμεν...

----------


## Kal1138

Off Topic


		Σκέφτηκα να βάλω κάποια σύνδεση αορίστου μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί το Cable TV. Μου είπαν απο Vivodi ότι αν βάλω από αυτούς, μπορώ να βάλω MaXx 4Mbps και ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε 15μέρες.Όσοι έχετε MaXx...ισχύει αυτό?

----------


## netlich

Tο θέμα (με όλα αυτά που γράφουν οι υπόλοιποι) είναι αν θα ενεργοπηθεί η MAX πιο γρήγορα από την Cable, Kal?

----------


## Kal1138

Θέλω βασικά να μάθω αν όντως θα ενεργοποιηθεί η MAX σε 15 μέρες όπως μου είπαν. Γιατί αν είναι να πάρει 1μήνα (ή και παραπάνω) δεν έχει νόημα να βάλω.

Βασικά δεν ξέρω γενικά αν έχει νόημα να βάλω άλλη σύνδεση όσω περιμένω γιατί από ότι μου είπαν σε 1-2μήνες θα ενεργοποιηθεί το Cable...Απλά επιμένει ο αδερφός μου. Είμαστε από 9 Απριλίου χωρίς internet.

----------


## gkagg

05-01-2007 	Αποστολή αίτησης DSL Cube 4096 8 μήνες με ΕΛΤΑ

09-01-2007 	Παραλαβή και καταχώρηση αίτησης από Vivodi

11-01-2007	Προσωρινή μη διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στο Παγκράτι

24-01-2007	Αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος στον κόμβο Παγκρατίου

..............................
..............................



.............................

25-06-2007	Έλα ρε... Με συνέδεσαν!!!!

Άρα... με απλά μαθηματικά έχουμε και λέμε..... μμμ.. 5μιση μήνες μόνο!!!! Ρε ουστ...

----------


## avassis

Αποστολή αίτησης για DSLcube 05/01/07

Αποστολή αιτήματος στον ΟΤΕ 10/01/07

Το αίτημα βρίσκεται ακόμη σε αναμονή. :Mad: 

Προχθές μου έστειλαν γράμμα ενημερώνοντάς με "γραπτώς" ότι το αίτημα βρίσκεται ακόμη σε αναμονή.  :ROFL:   Χωρίς ημερομηνία στο γράμμα φυσικά :Very angry: 

Κέντρο Αρης στο οποίο φοβάμαι πως μόνο ο ΟΤΕ θα με εξυπηρετήσει άμεσα. (εξάλλου μόνο Vivodi και HOL υποτίθεται ότι λειτουργούν εκεί από τους εναλλακτικούς) :Sad:

----------


## netlich

> Εγώ με mail που τους έστειλα, μου στείλαν έγγραφη ενημέρωση. 
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι η αίτηση μου είναι σε αναμονή για αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ. Οι 30 εργάσιμες, λέει, αρχίζουν να μετράνε μετά την ολοκλήρωση κάποιων τεχνικών εργασιών και όχι από την στιγμή της καταχώρηση, της αίτησης, στο σύστημά τους. Άσε που λένε, ότι ο χρόνος τών 30 εργάσιμων είναι ενδικτεικός και οτι μέσα στο χρόνο αυτό δεν περιλαμβάνεται ο χρόνος για τη φορητότητα.
> 
> Στο τηλ., που πήρα πριν 2 εβρομάδες περίπου μου είπαν ότι θα καθυστερίσει αρκετά. Μπορεί κ 2 μήνες. Την αίτηση μου την έχουν από 16 Απριλίου...


Πήρα και γω το γράμμα τους μετά από ένα email παραπόνων...Ακριβώς τα ίδια γράφουν και σε μένα...

Το μόνο πρόβλημα έιναι ότι οι "τεχνικές εργασίες" για τις οποίες μιλάνε είναι αναβάθμισης από τον  ΟΤΕ στο κόμβο είναι παράδωση κυκλωμάτων όπως λέει στο δικό μου γράμμα τους.Το οποίο (όπως έχουν ξαναπει κάποιοι εδώ) είναι σαν να σου λένε ναι τότε που έκανες την αίτηση λέγαμε ότι υπάρχει κάλυψη...Τώρα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## The King

Για ηλιουπολη με κομβο δαφνης, για αιτηση Vivodi Maxx10 FULL LLU απο 14/6 , για τι να ειμαι προετοιμασμενος;

Περισυ τετοια εποχη παντως που ξαναειχα φορεσει full απο vivodi (τη διεκοψα γιατι ελειπα), εκανε περιπου 10 μερες να ενεργοποιηθει.

Τωρα μου ειπαν 30 εργασιμες + με πηρε 2 φορες ενα τζιτζιφιογκος να μου πει οτι λογω αναβαθμισεων θα κανει +10 εργασιμες.

Κανεις που να ανηκει στο κεντρο Δαφνης και εκανε προσφατα αιτηση Vivodi Full LLU και του εχει ενεργοποιηθει να μου πει αν γινεται ποσο του πηρε.

----------


## player74

χτες ειρθε ο κουριερ. σημερα πειρα τηλ. ειπαν δεν τους παραδοθεικε.
μου παν και μενα το γνωστο ενδεικτικο των 30 εργ.ημερων.
μονο που οπως ειπα δεν χαριζομαι.
μολις εφυγε εμαιλ με κοινοποιηση και στην εεττ. ανεφερα τις 2 ανακοινωσεις στις 20/06/2007 της εεττ σχετικα με τα α/κ  που υπαρχει ΑΠΤΒ και τους χρονους παραδοσης.
ζητησα πιο συντομη και αμεση εξυπηρετηση απο τον χρονο που ειπαν κι επεισεις εβδομαδιαια ενημερωση για την πορεια της αιτησης.
αν χρειαστει ή αν ζητηθει θα στειλω και φαξ

----------


## PAPAFLESSAS

καλησπέρα 
περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση ενός dsl cube ακριβώς 2 μήνες και όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για εξηγήσεις μου είπαν με άκρως φυσιολογικό τόνο ότι θα περιμένω άλλους 2 μήνες. Λέει ότι στην καλλιθέα έχει εκατοντάδες αιτήσεις ,έλεος αν δεν μπορούν να τις καλύψουν να το κλείσουν το μαγαζί. 

μια ερώτηση: όταν στέλνεις αίτηση για διακοπή σου επιστρέφουν όλα τα λεφτά του πακέτου και σε πόσο καιρό ???

μακριά απο Vivodi για να ΄χεται την υγειά σας

----------


## marsupilami

Καλησπερα κ απο μενα καταλαβαινω την αγανακτηση σας (μας) γιατι ολοι περιμενουμε απο 2 εως 5 μηνες να συνδεθουμε αλλα προτεινω να κανουμε λιγο υπομονη ακομα ρε παιδες.Ειναι αμαρτια να εχουμε φαει τετοια ταλαιπωρια κ να διακοψουμε την αιτηση μας τωρα. Κ που να παμε κιολας ολοι οι παροχοι ιδιο μπαχαλο ειναι πανω κατω. Τουλαχιστον η βιβο σαν προσφορα εχει δελεαστικο πακετο γιαυτο κ τσιμπησαμε ολοι.Ελπιζω να το δουμε κ στην πραξη συντομα.Δεν ξερω πως το βλεπετε εσεις.

----------


## mich83

> Κ που να παμε κιολας ολοι οι παροχοι ιδιο μπαχαλο ειναι πανω κατω.



Μη λέμε κι ότι θέλουμε..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marsupilami

Αν δε λεμε οτι θελουμε τι να λεμε οτι θελουν οι αλλοι :Smile:

----------


## mich83

> Αν δε λεμε οτι θελουμε τι να λεμε οτι θελουν οι αλλοι



Καλό το λογοπαίγνιο αλλά είναι ακόμα καλύτερο να κοιτάμε την ουσία :Smile:  Και η ουσία είναι ότι οι άλλοι ISP μπορεί να αργούνε αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση όσο η Βιβόντι (εκτός ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) :Smile:  Δεν είναι καν συγκρισιμα μεγέθη  :Smile:

----------


## marsupilami

Κοιτα εχεις δικιο οτι ο χρονος ενεργοποιησης της νετονε ειναι μακραν ο γρηγοροτερος απο οτι διαβασα κ εγω αλλα παρολα αυτα καποιοι ευτυχως λιγοι χρηστες εχουν προβληματακια. Εκει πηγαινε λοιπον το οτι σχεδον ολοι οι isp ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια, αλλος εχει πιο πολυ χρονο ενεργοποιησης αλλος πιο κακες ταχυτητες αλλος πολυ ping κτλ. Κανενας δεν ειναι ακομα ιδανικος αυτο μονο εννοουσα.Φυσικα κ δεν εινε ολοι ιδιοι αλλιως θα ηταν ενα κ το αυτο.Μακαρι ο ανταγωνισμος να τους βελτιωσει υπερ μας κ να μας προσφερουν αψογα τις υπηρεσιες τους τπτ παραπανω.

----------


## mich83

Έχω υπάρξει χρήστης ACN, Vivodi, Tellas και αισχάτως Netone.  Όμως αυτά που λέω δε προέρχονται μόνο απο προσωπικές εμπειρίες, αλλά κύριως λόγω του γεγονότος ότι όσο καιρό είμαι σε κάποια εταιρεία, παρατηρώ ενδελεχώς το sub-forum της και γενικότερα τα τεκταινόμενα γύρω από αυτή. Έχω καταλήξει ότι η βιβόντι είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή. Και το λέω αυτό, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν ότι άμα τελικά καταφέρεις να συνδεθείς έχεις ακριβώς αυτό που σου είχε ταχθεί από θέμα ταχύτητας. Άμα όμως σου κάτσει κάτι στραβά την έχεις κάτσει πραγματικά. Για να βγάλεια άκρη πρέπει να έχεις γιγάντια υπομονή και να καταπιείς πολλά. Πράγμα το οποίο εγώ προσωπικά είμαι διατεθειμένος να το ανταλλάξω με ένα -10/20% speed penalty προκειμένου να διατηρήσω τη ψυχική μου ηρεμία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marsupilami

Οπως πολυ σωστα αναφερεις υπαρχουν τα προβληματα καθυστερημενης τραγικα ενεργοποιησης κ σε καποιους προβλημα συνδεσης.Δεν αναφερεις ομως οτι καποιοι εχουν ενεργοποιηθει κ ειναι ευτυχισμενοι.Απο κει κ περα καλως η κακως η βιβο εχει το πιο οικονομικο πακετο.Εγω πχ ειχα μεχρι τωρα forthnet 1024 προπληρωμενο πακετο που αντιστοιχουσε σε 25 ευρο το μηνα κ τα παγεα του οτε κ τα τηλεφωνα.Δηλαδη με 33 ευρο το μηνα τωρα θα πληρωνω σχεδον τα μισα, το βρισκω πολυ δελεαστικο συμφωνα με τα δικα μου δεδομενα.Τωρα αν αντιμετωπισω τα προβληματα που λες μελλοντικα θα συμφωνισω μαζι σου αν ομως πανε ολα καλα θα ειμαι κ γω ενας απο τους ευτυχισμενους :One thumb up:

----------


## mich83

Έχει πακέτα παραπλήσια με της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και της ΧΟΛ. 2-3 ευρώ διαφορά. Αλλά για δες και φόρθνετ..

----------


## PAPAFLESSAS

μπορει κάποιος να απαντήσει,
τα λεφτά θα τα πάρω πίσω αν κάνω αίτηση διακοπής?

----------


## mich83

Έχει απαντηθεί πολλάκις ότι τα λεφτά τα παίρνεις πίσω (συγκεκριμένα από κάποιο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ) ακολουθώντας μία διαδικασία που θα σου περιγράψουν οι ίδιοι.

Αλήθεια γιατί δε ρωτάτε πρώτα στο helpdesk τους;

----------


## PAPAFLESSAS

αν εννοείς το 13880 εγώ δεν ξαναπεριμένω 15 λεπτά σε αναμονή βαρέθηκα τα τραγούδια

----------


## mich83

> αν εννοείς το 13880 εγώ δεν ξαναπεριμένω 15 λεπτά σε αναμονή βαρέθηκα τα τραγούδια



Έχεις δίκιο εδώ που τα λέμε :Neutral:

----------


## lewton

> Κοιτα εχεις δικιο οτι ο χρονος ενεργοποιησης της νετονε ειναι μακραν ο γρηγοροτερος απο οτι διαβασα κ εγω αλλα παρολα αυτα καποιοι ευτυχως λιγοι χρηστες εχουν προβληματακια. Εκει πηγαινε λοιπον το οτι σχεδον ολοι οι isp ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια, αλλος εχει πιο πολυ χρονο ενεργοποιησης αλλος πιο κακες ταχυτητες αλλος πολυ ping κτλ. Κανενας δεν ειναι ακομα ιδανικος αυτο μονο εννοουσα.Φυσικα κ δεν εινε ολοι ιδιοι αλλιως θα ηταν ενα κ το αυτο.Μακαρι ο ανταγωνισμος να τους βελτιωσει υπερ μας κ να μας προσφερουν αψογα τις υπηρεσιες τους τπτ παραπανω.


Δε βλέπω να έχει κανένα πακέτο με 33€ η Vivodi, μάλλον αναφέρεσαι σε κάποια λήξασα προσφορά.

----------


## netlich

> Δε βλέπω να έχει κανένα πακέτο με 33€ η Vivodi, μάλλον αναφέρεσαι σε κάποια λήξασα προσφορά.



Προφανώς το cableTV που περιμένουμε όλοι σαν τη δευτέρα παρουσία εννοεί...

----------


## marsupilami

Καλησπερα παιδες. Ναι για cable tv  μιλαγα απλα ειχα κουβεντουλα με το mich83 εχθες που μαλλον δεν παρακολουθησατε γιαυτο δεν καταλαβατε ισως.Αnyway ολα καλα.

----------


## james

μετα απο 4,5 μηνες αναμονη για εμενα τελος η vivodi :Thumb down:  σαν εταιρια που γνωριζα και εμπιστευομουν, μια για παντα.. ας βρουν αλλα κοροϊδα να δουλεψουν.. επιστροφη στον οτε και στα 8mb :Smile: 

υ.γ. οι καταγγελιες θα σταλθουν ομως κανονικα και με τον νομο και θα χαρω πολυ η εταιρια να φαει κανενα προστιμο για ττν ανευθυνοτητα που εχει δειξει.

----------


## Kal1138

Το σκέφτομαι κ εγώ να ακυρώσω την αίτηση του Cable TV αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα πλέον.
3 μήνες περιμένω και φοβάμαι μην περιμένω άλλο τόσο για την άλλη σύνδεση που θα κάνω, αν τυχόν ακυρώσω.

Έχω ακόμα χρόνο να το σκεφτώ, μιας κ μου είπαν ότι αυτό το μήνα δεν παίζει να με ενεργοποιήσουν...Αύγουστο κ ΑΝ.

----------


## mephisto

Εγω θα πω μονο αυτο.Η κοπελα μου εκανε αιτηση στην netone και μεσα σε 30 μερες ενεργοποιηθηκε.Οι ταχυτητες ειναι τρομερες,πρωτη φορα κατεβασα με 10μβ και επαθα πλακα.Και αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι δυνατον μια εταιρεια του μεγεθους της βιβο να μας συμπεριφερεται με αυτο το τροπο..Ειμαι σε full llu εδω και 2 χρονια,εκανα αιτηση για cable tv την οποια ακυρωσα μετα απο αναμονη 2 μηνων...Εστω οτι εχουν προβληματα εμενα τι με νοιαζει?Και γιατι ενω δεν υπαρχει πλεον το maxx2 εγω συνεχιζω να πληρωνω κανονικοτατα συν το dsl phone?Σε 5-6 μηνες μετακομιζω και ειλικρινα δεν προκειται να ξαναβαλω βιβο.Το χειροτερο ειναι η αντιμετωπιση που εχουμε ολοι σαν πελατες.Δεν μπορει να μου λες στο τηλ οτι δεν υπαρχει υπευθυνος,οτι δεν ξερουμε σε ποσο χρονο κτλ και να εισαι και κυνικος απεναντι μου.Στην τελικη ειμαι πελατης και ζηταω αυτα που υποσχονται και εχουμε υπογραψει και τιποτα παραπανω...Συγνωμη αν ειμαι λιγο off topic αλλα δεν παει αλλο με τους τυπους!!

----------


## mich83

> .Και αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι δυνατον *μια εταιρεια του μεγεθους της βιβο* να μας συμπεριφερεται με αυτο το τροπο..




Toυ ποιου;  :Whistle:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## madsat

4 ΜΗΝΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> επιστροφη στον οτε και στα 8mb


Καλύπτεσαι από 4νετ (και από Τελλάς και ΟΝ) . Μην κάνεις το λάθος να γυρίσεις στους Δημόσιους με τις πανάκριβες τιμές και το σερνόμενο δίκτυο  :Wink:  ...



(btw Vivodi shared στην Αθήνα και 1024/256 δεν παίζει)

----------


## BoGe

> Μην κάνεις το λάθος να γυρίσεις στους Δημόσιους με τις πανάκριβες τιμές και το σερνόμενο δίκτυο  ...


Οι 4άρες και 8άρες του ΟΤΕ μια χαρά παίζουν.

----------


## lewton

> Οι 4άρες και 8άρες του ΟΤΕ μια χαρά παίζουν.


Είναι γνωστό άλλωστε ότι σήμερα στην Ελλάδα οι μόνοι ISPs χωρίς προβλήματα είναι η Vivodi και η OTEnet.
Όλοι οι άλλοι είναι για πέταμα.  :Whistle:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Οι 4άρες και 8άρες του ΟΤΕ μια χαρά παίζουν.


ΟΚ δεκτόν , ας αφήσουμε τότε το 'σερνόμενο δίκτυο' για 768 , 1024 και 2048 και για 4096 και 8192 να κρατήσουμε το 'πανακριβες τιμές'  :Wink:  . Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μην πάει σε δίκτυο 4νετ με εως 24 mbps και απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά να είναι πιο φθηνά από την σκέτη 8αρα του ΟΤΕ χωρίς τα πάγια του τηλεφώνου και τα τηλεφωνήματα  :Whistle:  .

----------


## BoGe

> ΟΚ δεκτόν , ας αφήσουμε τότε το 'σερνόμενο δίκτυο' για 768 , 1024 και 2048 και για 4096 και 8192 να κρατήσουμε το 'πανακριβες τιμές'  . Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μην πάει σε δίκτυο 4νετ με εως 24 mbps και απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά να είναι πιο φθηνά από την σκέτη 8αρα του ΟΤΕ χωρίς τα πάγια του τηλεφώνου και τα τηλεφωνήματα  .


Internet από ΟΤΕ ναι είναι ακριβό, αλλά αυτό που ισχύει κακώς σήμερα είναι το εξής:
Καλή εξυπηρέτηση, υποστήριξη ΟΤΕ.
Φτηνές υπηρεσίες ιδιώτες.
Πολλοί πάνε στους εναλλακτικούς, αλλά όταν στραβώσει κάτι και δεν υπάρχει η σωστή εξυπηρέτηση τότε αρχίζουν και φωνάζουν. 
Ναι ξέρω από την στιγμή που πληρώνεις έχεις και δικαίωμα να απαιτείς αυτά που πληρώσεις κσι σου έχουν υποσχεθεί, όμως κάπου λέει ότι όλα μαζύ δεν γίνονται, φτηνό και καλό συνήθως κάπου χάνει (υποστήριξη).
Ως προς το θέμα της τηλεφωνίας, και ειδικά στην ποιότητα και στις υπηρεσίες γύρω από την τηλεφωνία που δίνουν οι εταιρείες που μπήκαν τώρα στο "παιχνίδι" με τα ιδιόκτητα, ακόμα δεν εχόυν πείσει λόγω προβλημάτων. Όμως σε αυτό δικαιολογούνται γιατί είναι νωρίς ακόμα, και πολλές ακόμα ούτε 6μηνο δεν κλείσανε.

----------


## nkoumo

Γεια
Στο πρωτο cube ενεργοποιηση σε 15 ημέρες (δικτυο οτε )
Στο δευτερο σε 7!!!!! ημερες (οτε)
Στο τριτο απο τελη Μαιου ακομα τιποτα (δικτυο vivodi). Τι βλακεια εκανα και το πηρα...ο αδελφός μου πηρε αργοτερα Netone και ήδη έχει συνδεση και τηλ. χωρις ΟΤΕ.
Τι σκ@τα εχει αυτο το περιβοητο δικτυο της βιβο και αργει????????????/
Δεν ξαναπερνω με τιποτα. Αν μπορουσα θα το ακυρωνα!

----------


## Deorum

10/5 η αίτηση, για τα 10mbps, στο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο ( αυτο που καταργώ τον ΟΤΕ εντελώς απο την ζωή μου και εχω απεριοριστη τηλεφωνία ταυτόχρονα διατηρώντας το ίδιο νούμερο και πέρνωντας ενα εξτρά δικό τους - 35€


Ακόμα περιμένω... 
και στα τηλέφωνα που τους κάνω μου λένε δεν έχουν ούτε στο περίπου εικόνα του πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Με άλλα λόγια δεν περιμένω ενεργοποίση απο μέρα σε μέρα ...πάμε για καλό Σεπτέμβρη μου φαίνεται (ευτυχώς Αύγουστο θα λείπω διακοπές  οπότε δεν θα μετράω τις μέρες)

ΥΓ. Μένω κέντρο ακριβώς απέναντι απο τον ΟΤΕ, και στο δίπλα τετράγωνο απο εκεί που ήταν παλιά τα κεντρικά τους, πλ. Βικτωρίας. Άρα εκεί -λογικά- θα έχουν έτοιμο το ιδιοκτητό τους δίκτυο, η όχι?

----------


## aris60

> 10/5 η αίτηση, για τα 10mbps, στο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο ( αυτο που καταργώ τον ΟΤΕ εντελώς απο την ζωή μου και εχω απεριοριστη τηλεφωνία ταυτόχρονα διατηρώντας το ίδιο νούμερο και πέρνωντας ενα εξτρά δικό τους - 35€
> 
> 
> Ακόμα περιμένω... 
> και στα τηλέφωνα που τους κάνω μου λένε δεν έχουν ούτε στο περίπου εικόνα του πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Με άλλα λόγια δεν περιμένω ενεργοποίση απο μέρα σε μέρα ...πάμε για καλό Σεπτέμβρη μου φαίνεται (ευτυχώς Αύγουστο θα λείπω διακοπές  οπότε δεν θα μετράω τις μέρες)
> 
> ΥΓ. Μένω κέντρο ακριβώς απέναντι απο τον ΟΤΕ, και στο δίπλα τετράγωνο απο εκεί που ήταν παλιά τα κεντρικά τους, πλ. Βικτωρίας. Άρα εκεί -λογικά- θα έχουν έτοιμο το ιδιοκτητό τους δίκτυο, η όχι?


Καλησπερα το Telefonet λες αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι και αυτο καλο προγραμμα αλλα να εχεις υπομονη για να το απολαυσης.Εγω για παρομοιο το cabletv περιμενα 110 μερες αλλα τωρα απολαμβανω ολα απο αυτο το προγραμμα και ειχα πεσει στην προσφορα με 33 ευρω τον μηνα 12 συμβαση,αν εχεις υπομονη θα σου βγη σε καλο αν οχι τι να σου πω  οπου και να πας περιπου για το αυτο προγραμμα  ο χρονος ειναι ο ιδιος και οι αλλαγες πιο δυσκολα καλη υπομονη σου ευχομαι.  :Smile:

----------


## loydcoyl

Αίτηση από 29 Μαίου(λογω μετκομισης μου ζητησαν για μεταφορα γραμμης 2Mbps full 119e και ετσι εκανα καινουργια συνδεση αναγκασμενος σε 10 Mbps full-υποψην 2 χρονια τωρα ημουν ευχαριστημενος απο την συνδεση)  και σημερα πηγα στα κεντρικα και μου λενε εχουμε δικαστικη διαμαχη με τον ΟΤΕ.Οποτε θα περιμενετε την ενεργοποιηση τις συνδεσης σας απο Οκτωβριο!!!!!!!! λογω οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μας παρεχει γραμμες.ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :No no:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: Επειτα μου λεει αν δεν θελετε να περιμενετε καντε αιτηση ακυρωσεις ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ!!!!!Διωξε ολους τους πελατες σου κολοVivodi να δω ποιος θα μεινει στο τελος.

----------


## gkandir

> Αίτηση από 29 Μαίου(λογω μετκομισης μου ζητησαν για μεταφορα γραμμης 2Mbps full 119e και ετσι εκανα καινουργια συνδεση αναγκασμενος σε 10 Mbps full-υποψην 2 χρονια τωρα ημουν ευχαριστημενος απο την συνδεση)  και σημερα πηγα στα κεντρικα και μου λενε εχουμε δικαστικη διαμαχη με τον ΟΤΕ.Οποτε θα περιμενετε την ενεργοποιηση τις συνδεσης σας απο Οκτωβριο!!!!!!!! λογω οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μας παρεχει γραμμες.ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Επειτα μου λεει αν δεν θελετε να περιμενετε καντε αιτηση ακυρωσεις ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ!!!!!Διωξε ολους τους πελατες σου κολοVivodi να δω ποιος θα μεινει στο τελος.


Για ποιο κέντρο πρόκειται;

Αρχικά τι σου είχαν πει, ότι μπορούν να σου παρέχουν σύνδεση στο καινούριο σπίτι; Αν ναι, πόσο διάστημα μεσολάβησε από τη στιγμή που σου το είπαν ή που το είδες στο site μέχρι που πήγες στα γραφεία τους;

Για ποια δικαστική διαμάχη λένε; Εγώ δεν ξέρω κάτι...

----------


## von_ossy

28/05/2007:Αποστολή αίτησης DSL Cube (SLLU).
19/07/2007:1000οστό τηλ. στο 13880: 
                  Εγώ: Γειά σας εχω κάνει αίτηση για DSL Cube...
                  Τηλ/τρια: Ποιό είναι το τηλ. σας?
                  Εγώ: (Της λέω...)  
                  Τηλ/τρια: (Πληκτρολογεί το νούμερο...) *Όντως!!Για DSL Cube έχετε κάνει αίτηση,  
                                 το βλέπω στην οθόνη!! *  

 :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy: 


PS. Vivodi :Whip:  ,  :Gun: OTE

----------


## Νικος Ευαγγελάτος

> Ok man cool!!!



η NetOne  μου έβαλε τηλέφωνο σε 15 μερες. Στη VIVODI  το έκοψα μετά απο 3 μήνες, δεν άντεχα άλλο. Με τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αρχικά είχα λιγα προβλήματα αλλα πιο πολύ αφορούσαν το δικό μου δίκτυο , παρόλα αυτά με βοήθησαν απο το help desk τους. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα ειναι οτι δεν σου αφήνουν δικαιοδοσία administrator  στο router. Η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνω ειναι 6 Mbps  wownload και 500 Kbps upload  που μάλον και αυτό είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα , μιά που οι ταχύτητες που υπόσχεται η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αιναι 10 και 1 αντίστοιχα

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Οι ταχύτητες που υπόσχεται η κάθε εταιρεία στο adsl2 (adsl2+) δίκτυό της είναι οι μέγιστες που μπορεί να σου δώσει, αν το δίκτυο χαλκού που σε συνδέει με το δίκτυο της εταιρείας είναι καλής ποιότητας, και αν η απόσταση από το DSLAM του παρόχου είναι μικρή. Συνήθως για τις χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες φταίει η απόσταση από  το DSLAM και ο θόρυβος της γραμμής, αλλά δεν είναι δα και κάτι το μη αναμενόμενο...

----------


## aris60

> η NetOne  μου έβαλε τηλέφωνο σε 15 μερες. Στη VIVODI  το έκοψα μετά απο 3 μήνες, δεν άντεχα άλλο. Με τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αρχικά είχα λιγα προβλήματα αλλα πιο πολύ αφορούσαν το δικό μου δίκτυο , παρόλα αυτά με βοήθησαν απο το help desk τους. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα ειναι οτι δεν σου αφήνουν δικαιοδοσία administrator  στο router. Η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνω ειναι 6 Mbps  wownload και 500 Kbps upload  που μάλον και αυτό είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα , μιά που οι ταχύτητες που υπόσχεται η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αιναι 10 και 1 αντίστοιχα


Kαλημερα πιο προγραμμα ειχατε στην Βιβοντι και ποια τα προβλημαατα σας?  :Thinking:

----------


## Gr1s0s

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από μένα! Περιμένω και εγώ CableTV από τον περασμένο Μάρτη. Το μόνο πράμα που μου δίνει κουράγιο είναι οι καλές εντυπώσεις των υπαρχόντων χρηστών. Και αν κρίνω από την προηγούμενη εμπειρία μου με τη vivodi συνεχίζω να επιμένω οτι αξίζει τον κόπο. Οπότε καλό κουράγιο και αρχετά αποθέματα υπομονής    :Cool:

----------


## aris60

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από μένα! Περιμένω και εγώ CableTV από τον περασμένο Μάρτη. Το μόνο πράμα που μου δίνει κουράγιο είναι οι καλές εντυπώσεις των υπαρχόντων χρηστών. Και αν κρίνω από την προηγούμενη εμπειρία μου με τη vivodi συνεχίζω να επιμένω οτι αξίζει τον κόπο. Οπότε καλό κουράγιο και αρχετά αποθέματα υπομονής


Kαλησπερα εγω επειδη περασα τα ιδια και μετα ειχα ωραια αμοιβη την πολυ καλη ταχυτητα και γενικα σε ολο το προγραμμα του cabletv και ευχομαι το ιδιο να εχεις και εσυ δεν χανης τιποτε να περιμενης, ειδικα εαν εχεις και ιντερνετ.  :Smile:

----------


## tsitsopv

εμένα έχουν περάσει 30 ημέρες από την αίτηση αλλαγής από maxx2 + telephonet σε maxx10 + telephonet & φορητότητα και ακόμα στο call center δεν μπορούν να μου πουν τίποτε το ουσιαστικό . Υπ'οψιν είμαι εδω και 3 χρόνια συνδρομητής full LLU .... χάλια

----------


## badweed

η πρωτη μου τηλεφωνικη αποικοινωνια ητανε στις 15 - 2 -2007 , τα συμβολαια τα υπεγραψα στις 3 - 3 -2007 και η συνδεση εγινε στις 18 - 6 - 2007  , δηλαδη 105  μερες χοντρικα η αλιως 1/3 του ετους χοντρικα παλι  . οι αριθμοι μιλανε μονοι τους τα σχολια δικα σας (οπως και οι επιλογες)

----------


## booker70

ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! 

Εκανα αίτηση για cable ΤV 28/3/07.  Σε συνεχή τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους, μετά την πάροδο 2 μηνών,  μου έλεγαν συνέχεια το ίδιο παραμύθι "η αίτησης σας έχει αποσταλεί στον ΟΤΕ από τον Απρίλιο  και  είσαστε στην 2η  φάση ενεργοποίησης, σε λίγες ημέρες θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί".  Στις 17/7/07 έμαθα από άνθρωπο ο οποίος δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ ότι αίτηση από την VIVODI δεν υπάρχει. Εκανα καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤ με κοινοποίηση στην VIVODI  και σε 2 ημέρες μου ήρθε επιστολή από την VIVODI η οποία  κατηγορούσε τον ΟΤΕ ότι φταίνε τα συστήματα του και η αίτηση μου δεν είναι ορατή, εδω γελάμε  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: , αφού η αίτηση δεν είναι ορατή από το σύστημα, πως ο ΟΤΕ είχε προβεί στην κατασκευή της γραμμής και σε λίγες ημέρες θα ήμουν    ενεργοποιημένη? *Εκανα αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρία 19/7 και ενεργοποίηθηκα στις 24/7*

----------


## vazelo

Ημαρτον τι να πει κανεις....

Σε ποια εταιρεια απο περιεργεια?

----------


## player74

γιατι δεν αναφερεις (αυτο που καλως το αναφερεις) κατω απο υπαρχων ανοιχτο τοπικ μιας και ειναι κοινο φαινομενο πλεον?

----------


## liomelissinos

Α καλά όλες τα ίδια σκ@τ!@ είναι...

----------


## subzer0

> ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! 
> 
> Εκανα αίτηση για cable ΤV 28/3/07.  Σε συνεχή τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους, μετά την πάροδο 2 μηνών,  μου έλεγαν συνέχεια το ίδιο παραμύθι "η αίτησης σας έχει αποσταλεί στον ΟΤΕ από τον Απρίλιο  και  είσαστε στην 2η  φάση ενεργοποίησης, σε λίγες ημέρες θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί".  Στις 17/7/07 έμαθα από άνθρωπο ο οποίος δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ ότι αίτηση από την VIVODI δεν υπάρχει. Εκανα καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤ με κοινοποίηση στην VIVODI  και σε 2 ημέρες μου ήρθε επιστολή από την VIVODI η οποία  κατηγορούσε τον ΟΤΕ ότι φταίνε τα συστήματα του και η αίτηση μου δεν είναι ορατή, εδω γελάμε , αφού η αίτηση δεν είναι ορατή από το σύστημα, πως ο ΟΤΕ είχε προβεί στην κατασκευή της γραμμής και σε λίγες ημέρες θα ήμουν    ενεργοποιημένη? *Εκανα αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρία 19/7 και ενεργοποίηθηκα στις 24/7*



Πανω-κατω η ιδια ιστορια και με εμενα. Απο 8/3 που εκανα την αιτηση σημερα μου στειλανε επιστολη οτι η αιτηση μου εσταλη στον ΟΤΕ στις 3/7 και ενω τοσο καιρο μου λεγανε τηλεφωνικως οτι η αιτηση μου εχει σταλει στον ΟΤΕ. Το θεμα ειναι οτι εσυ ειχες γνωστο στο ΟΤΕ να μαθεις τι γινεται με την περιπτωση σου. Και εγω που πλεον δεν εμπιστευομαι την Vivodi οτι κι αν λενε δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα αυτη. Συν οτι και αληθεια να λενε δεν ξερω τι σημαινει αυτο για την περαιτερω αναμονη που θα πρεπει να ειμαι.
Στην επιστολη βεβαια οι ανθρωποι γραφουν και το αλλο: "Η παροαδοση των κυκλωματων πραγματοποιειται σε ενδεικτικο διααστημα 30 εργασιμων ημερων απο την παραλαβη της αιτησης και εφοσον υφισταται διαθεσιμοτητα δικτιου. Εαν την στιγμη της παραλαβης δεν υφισταται διαθεσιμοτητα οι 30 εργασιμες ξεκινουν απο την υπαρξη διαθεσιμοτητας και οχι απο την παραλαβη της αιτησης"
Οταν ομως εγω εβαζα το νουμερο μου να δω αν υπαρχει DSL Κάλυψη στην περιοχη μου πριν κανω την αιτηση η απαντηση ηταν (και ειναι ακομη) : υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL2+ πρόσβασης μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της Vivodi Telecom.
Αυτο δεν μπορει να θεωρηθει παραπλανηση?
Α , γραφουν και το αλλο. Σας βεβαιωνουμε πως η εταιρια Vivodi σε καθε περιπτωση προβαινει σε ολες τις προβλεπομενες ενεργειες για την οσο το δυνατον ταχυτερη ενεργοποιηση της αιτηθεισας υπηρεσιας.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aris60

> ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! 
> 
> Εκανα αίτηση για cable ΤV 28/3/07.  Σε συνεχή τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους, μετά την πάροδο 2 μηνών,  μου έλεγαν συνέχεια το ίδιο παραμύθι "η αίτησης σας έχει αποσταλεί στον ΟΤΕ από τον Απρίλιο  και  είσαστε στην 2η  φάση ενεργοποίησης, σε λίγες ημέρες θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί".  Στις 17/7/07 έμαθα από άνθρωπο ο οποίος δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ ότι αίτηση από την VIVODI δεν υπάρχει. Εκανα καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤ με κοινοποίηση στην VIVODI  και σε 2 ημέρες μου ήρθε επιστολή από την VIVODI η οποία  κατηγορούσε τον ΟΤΕ ότι φταίνε τα συστήματα του και η αίτηση μου δεν είναι ορατή, εδω γελάμε , αφού η αίτηση δεν είναι ορατή από το σύστημα, πως ο ΟΤΕ είχε προβεί στην κατασκευή της γραμμής και σε λίγες ημέρες θα ήμουν    ενεργοποιημένη? *Εκανα αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρία 19/7 και ενεργοποίηθηκα στις 24/7*


Απο τον εναν στον αλλον,μπες μεσα σε ολα εδω που αφορουν την Βιβοντι  να δης το νοημα καλα και πως μας παιζει ο οτε.

----------


## Director CrisAK

> ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! ΨΕΥΤΕΣ! 
> 
> Εκανα αίτηση για cable ΤV 28/3/07.  Σε συνεχή τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους, μετά την πάροδο 2 μηνών,  μου έλεγαν συνέχεια το ίδιο παραμύθι "η αίτησης σας έχει αποσταλεί στον ΟΤΕ από τον Απρίλιο  και  είσαστε στην 2η  φάση ενεργοποίησης, σε λίγες ημέρες θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί".  Στις 17/7/07 έμαθα από άνθρωπο ο οποίος δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ ότι αίτηση από την VIVODI δεν υπάρχει. Εκανα καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤ με κοινοποίηση στην VIVODI  και σε 2 ημέρες μου ήρθε επιστολή από την VIVODI η οποία  κατηγορούσε τον ΟΤΕ ότι φταίνε τα συστήματα του και η αίτηση μου δεν είναι ορατή, εδω γελάμε , αφού η αίτηση δεν είναι ορατή από το σύστημα, πως ο ΟΤΕ είχε προβεί στην κατασκευή της γραμμής και σε λίγες ημέρες θα ήμουν    ενεργοποιημένη? *Εκανα αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρία 19/7 και ενεργοποίηθηκα στις 24/7*


Κι εγώ δηλαδή γιατί να σε πιστέψω? :Cool:

----------


## aris60

> Κι εγώ δηλαδή γιατί να σε πιστέψω?


Δεν καταλαβες τι σου εγραψα

----------


## gkandir

@booker70: Σε ποια εταιρεία έκανες αίτηση; Αν και από τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης υποψιάζομαι...

@subzer0: Σαφέστατα και είναι παραπλάνηση. Πρώτον και κυριότερο που δεν σου λένε, με την παραλαβή της αίτησης, ότι δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα αλλά περιμένουν μήνες αργότερα να στο πουν (μετά από πολλές ερωτήσεις και απειλές) και δεύτερον που το site τους δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα.

@aris60: Εντάξει, είπαμε ότι ο οτε κάνει ότι μπορεί για να φρενάρει τους εναλλακτικούς αλλά εσύ έχεις γίνει Mel Gibson...  :Razz:

----------


## aris60

> @booker70: Σε ποια εταιρεία έκανες αίτηση; Αν και από τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης υποψιάζομαι...
> 
> @subzer0: Σαφέστατα και είναι παραπλάνηση. Πρώτον και κυριότερο που δεν σου λένε, με την παραλαβή της αίτησης, ότι δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα αλλά περιμένουν μήνες αργότερα να στο πουν (μετά από πολλές ερωτήσεις και απειλές) και δεύτερον που το site τους δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα.
> 
> @aris60: Εντάξει, είπαμε ότι ο οτε κάνει ότι μπορεί για να φρενάρει τους εναλλακτικούς αλλά εσύ έχεις γίνει Mel Gibson...


Καλημερα υπερβολικος εισαι εχω το ονομα αλλα δεν εχω την χαρη.  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

Αν σε βγάλουν μέσα από το δικό τους δίκτυο με LLU τότε δεν φαίνεται τίποτε στον ΟΤΕ.
Μόνο αν σε βγάζουν από ΑΡΥΣ υπάρχουν στοιχεία για εσένα.

----------


## andreasp

Δεν παιζονται αυτοι οι ανθρωποι!
Γνωστη μου γειτονισα στο γραφειο (Ν.Ιωνια) αγορασε ενα cube τον Γεναρη.
"Ενεργοποιηθηκε" πριν απο 1μιση μηνα.
Ποτε δεν λειτουργησε.
Εγραψε μια επιστολη προς την Vivodi και την κοιν στο ΕΕΤΤ.
Τωρα πια της εφτιαξαν την γραμμη οπως μου ειπε.
Τι το ηθελα και πηγα και ειδα το router της...
512down / 128up αντι για 8mbit !
Και γαμώ τα φτιαξίματα έκαναν!

Ειναι αφασια ολοι τους! Τωρα πια γελάω μαζί τους!

----------


## ShadowAngel

Δυστυχώς και λέω δυστυχώς γιατί είμαι και έγω συνδρομητής στην Vivodi(όχι για πολύ ακόμα όμως :Whistle: ) έπειτα από συνδυασμό αρνητικών συγκυριών και γεγονότων και προσωπικών και όχι μόνο εμπειριών, απλά θα πω και θα δηλώσω ότι η εν λόγω εταιρεία έχει πραγματικά χάσει την μπάλα....!!!Και ολοένα χάνει πελατεία....
Περαστικά....!!! :Thumb down:

----------


## aris60

> Δυστυχώς και λέω δυστυχώς γιατί είμαι και έγω συνδρομητής στην Vivodi(όχι για πολύ ακόμα όμως) έπειτα από συνδυασμό αρνητικών συγκυριών και γεγονότων και προσωπικών και όχι μόνο εμπειριών, απλά θα πω και θα δηλώσω ότι η εν λόγω εταιρεία έχει πραγματικά χάσει την μπάλα....!!!Και ολοένα χάνει πελατεία....
> Περαστικά....!!!


Γνωμη σου οτι χανει ειναι  σεβαστη, αλλα εγω εχω την αντιθετη γνωμη οτι ολοι χανουν πελατεια,διοτι δεν ειναι ετοιμοι, χρονικα ενοω σε καλους χρονους να συνδεσουν τους πελατες τους που ειναι σε αναμονη, ειναι  μεγαλη η ουρα ειδικα στην φορητοτητα, που εκει παιζετε το μεγαλο παιχνιδι της διαροης πελατων απο τον μεγαλο ανταγωνιστη,πως να φυγουν εκαναν μια αποδοχη φορητοτητας αντε να γινη πραξη αυτο,το εχεις ευκολο?

----------


## booker70

> @booker70: Σε ποια εταιρεία έκανες αίτηση; Αν και από τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης υποψιάζομαι...
> 
> @subzer0: Σαφέστατα και είναι παραπλάνηση. Πρώτον και κυριότερο που δεν σου λένε, με την παραλαβή της αίτησης, ότι δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα αλλά περιμένουν μήνες αργότερα να στο πουν (μετά από πολλές ερωτήσεις και απειλές) και δεύτερον που το site τους δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα.
> 
> @aris60: Εντάξει, είπαμε ότι ο οτε κάνει ότι μπορεί για να φρενάρει τους εναλλακτικούς αλλά εσύ έχεις γίνει Mel Gibson...




Εκανα αίτηση στην ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ

----------


## aris60

> Εκανα αίτηση στην ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ


Καλη υπομονη και μετα καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλη υπομονη και μετα καλη επιτυχια.


Μα είναι ήδη ενεργός  :Wink:

----------


## aris60

> Μα είναι ήδη ενεργός


Δεν το ειδα, τοτε καλη επτυχια ισχυει το δευτερο.  :Smile:

----------


## gkandir

> Εκανα αίτηση στην ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ


Έκανες αίτηση στη NetOne στις 19/7 και ενεργοποιήθηκες στις 24/7;  :Shocked: 

Εκπληκτικό!!!  :One thumb up: 

Εγώ έχω άλλη εμπειρία από τη NetOne αλλά δεν έχει σημασία.

Πάντως, απ' ότι φαίνεται, ο κακός οτε με τα διαβολικά συστήματά του δεν επηρεάζουν τη NetOne - τουλάχιστον στη δική σου περίπτωση...  :Wink:

----------


## badweed

:Clap: Ωραιο αυτο με τον μελ γκιπσον . :Clap: 
 Εγω θα γινω λιγο τραγικος αλλα νομιζω ειναι κατι που τους ταιριαζει καταληλα . 
Μια και η VIVODI φερεται τοσο μπακαλιστικα σε αυτους που τους προτιμισανε , και εγω μεσα , εχω μια τσαντα με πενταλεπτα , διλεπτα και μονολεπτα . Και μαλον με αυτα θα παω στα γραφεια τους να τους πληρωσω .
Θα τους βγει ο τακος στο μετρημα χεχεχεχε γελαω και μονο που το σκεφτομαι .
και δεν ηξερα τι να τα κανω .....ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  :Worthy:

----------


## gkandir

> Ωραιο αυτο με τον μελ γκιπσον .
>  Εγω θα γινω λιγο τραγικος αλλα νομιζω ειναι κατι που τους ταιριαζει καταληλα . 
> Μια και η VIVODI φερεται τοσο μπακαλιστικα σε αυτους που τους προτιμισανε , και εγω μεσα , εχω μια τσαντα με πενταλεπτα , διλεπτα και μονολεπτα . Και μαλον με αυτα θα παω στα γραφεια τους να τους πληρωσω .
> Θα τους βγει ο τακος στο μετρημα χεχεχεχε γελαω και μονο που το σκεφτομαι .
> και δεν ηξερα τι να τα κανω .....ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ


Γράψε την επίσκεψή σου σε video και δώστο μας να το δούμε κι εμείς!  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonis21

_Εκανες αιτηση με νεα αριθμοδοτηση?
Και ενεργοποιήθηκες σε 5 μερες?_

----------


## dampant

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, το οποίο δεν αναφέρεις αλλά μάλλον εννοείται, έκανες αίτηση για καινούρια γραμμή ή με φορητότητα???

----------


## aris60

> Ωραιο αυτο με τον μελ γκιπσον .
>  Εγω θα γινω λιγο τραγικος αλλα νομιζω ειναι κατι που τους ταιριαζει καταληλα . 
> Μια και η VIVODI φερεται τοσο μπακαλιστικα σε αυτους που τους προτιμισανε , και εγω μεσα , εχω μια τσαντα με πενταλεπτα , διλεπτα και μονολεπτα . Και μαλον με αυτα θα παω στα γραφεια τους να τους πληρωσω .
> Θα τους βγει ο τακος στο μετρημα χεχεχεχε γελαω και μονο που το σκεφτομαι .
> και δεν ηξερα τι να τα κανω .....ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ


Ταινια του Βεγγου μου θυμισες.  :ROFL: 




> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, το οποίο δεν αναφέρεις αλλά μάλλον εννοείται, έκανες αίτηση για καινούρια γραμμή ή με φορητότητα???


Καλημερα μην απορεις για την εταιρια αυτη ειχαν παρα πολυ λιγες αιτησεις,τωρα που οι αλλες εχουν διαροες και θα αποτανθουν σε αυτη να δουμε πως θα τους συμπεριφερθουν.

----------


## kelvin

Αποφασίστε εσείς της vivodi τι θα λέτε στο κόσμο τελικά....

Φταίει ο παλιοΟΤΕ (ντα) που δεν ενεργοποιεί τις γραμμές  ...ή φταίει το ότι αποκτήσατε (με παραπλανητική διαφήμιση) πολλές αιτήσεις αλλά δεν σας ένοιαξε ούτε στιγμή το να έχετε το κατάλληλο προσωπικό και την υποδομή για να τις υποστήρίξετε ...Το επιχείρημα είναι δηλαδή ότι οί άλλες εταιρείες που είναι γρήγορες, είναι γρήγορες επέιδή έχουν λίγους πελάτες!!! (λες και δεν είναι υποχρέωση της vivodi να έχει κάθε φορά το κατάλληλο προσωπικό και τη κατάλληλη υποδομή για τον όγκο των πελατών που υπεγράφουν σε αυτή)

----------


## Director CrisAK

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.

Είμαι στη Vivodi είμαι τόσο ευχαριστημένος και όλο ακούω ότι είναι η χειρότερη εταιρία κλπ.
Τώρα λόγω των 24MBit που δίνει η forhnet έκανα αίτηση και ως δια μαγείας ακούω ότι η forthnet είναι η χειρότερη εταιρία, προβλήματα, προβλήματα, προβλήματα.
Λοιπόν δεν θα μας τρελλάνουν μερικοί.
Είπαμε ότι το ADSL έτσι είναι στις περισσότερες χώρες του κόσμου...

----------


## kelvin

είσαι τυχερός ...αφού είσαι ευχαριστημένος μάλιστα γιατί να φύγεις από τη vivodi (δίνει και αυτή 20 έχω ακούσει)

----------


## Director CrisAK

> είσαι τυχερός ...αφού είσαι ευχαριστημένος μάλιστα γιατί να φύγεις από τη vivodi (δίνει και αυτή 20 έχω ακούσει)


Δεν υπάρχει ιδιόκτητο εδώ και εκτός αυτού στα 21.50Ε κανείς δεν δίνει 24MBit...λέμε τώρα αν ποτέ ενεργοποιηθεί... :Razz: 

Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι η Vivodi δεν είναι η χειρότερη όπως λένε διάφοροι...Όλοι λένε τα δικά τους για την εταιρία τους...

----------


## turmoil

Έχω κάνει αίτηση από 1/Μαρτίου/2007 και ακόμα περιμένω..... Έχω κλεισει 5μηνο. Πόσο ακόμα???

----------


## Director CrisAK

Πού είσαι?

----------


## nhitiris

Εγώ 31 Μαρτίου 2007 και ακόμα τίποτα!
Αίτηση για Cable-TV περιοχή Μαρούσι.

----------


## zaras27

> Έχω κάνει αίτηση από 1/Μαρτίου/2007 και ακόμα περιμένω..... Έχω κλεισει 5μηνο. Πόσο ακόμα???


καλά θα περιμένεις για πολύ ακόμα και γω το ίδιο για Αθήνα μιλάμε και το κέντρο μου έιναι στη Σόλωνος . Με πήραν και πάλι διαμαρτυρήθηκα και βγαίνει η κοπέλα και λέει "Ε κάντε μία αίτησ για ακύρωση" και λέω ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ . Πα΄΄ιρνω Οτε και σε 15 μέρες εγγυημένα όλα !!!Με τις υγείες σας

----------


## Abades

Μα καλά πριν κλείσει χρόνος και θέλετε να ενεργοποιηθέιτε;;;; Ελεος πια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aris60

Καλημερα καλη εβδομαδα στην παρεα,χαριτολογοντας θα ελεγα το καλο το πραμα αργει και αμα ειναι και φθηνο εχεις και υπομονη,εγω την ειχα και κερδισα. :Smile:

----------


## Abades

Ναι ναι!!!!! κάντε υπομονή κι ο ουρανός θα γίνει πιο γαλανός........  :Razz:

----------


## gkandir

> Ναι ναι!!!!! κάντε υπομονή κι ο ουρανός θα γίνει πιο γαλανός........


Αλίκη, εσύ είσαι;  :ROFL:

----------


## Abades

Off Topic


		ναι ναι το φαντασμά της  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## aris60

Kαλησπερα παλι καλα λιγες εφαγα σημερα.Λειπει ο kelnin, εαν ηταν εδω εφημεριδα θα διαβαζετε για αυτο το θεμα ξερετε τι συμπαθεια μου εχει ουυυυυυυυυυυυυ πολυ.  :Smile:

----------


## gkandir

Λοιπόν, για το «φθηνό» που ειπώθηκε πιο πριν. Όλα είναι σχετικά. Ας δούμε γιατί.

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος κάνει αίτηση μέχρι τις 31 Μαρτίου για να προλάβει την προσφορά των 33€. Επίσης, ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχει μια γραμμή ΜaXx2 που είναι και η φθηνότερη από αυτές που είχε η Vivodi μέχρι τότε (33,80€). Προσθέτουμε και 9€ για το DSLPhone και έχουμε μηνιαίο κόστος 42,80€.
Αυτό το άτομο (και πολλά άλλα) δεν έχει συνδεθεί ακόμα και, μέσα στον Αύγουστο, δεν πρόκειται να συνδεθεί. Άρα πάμε για Σεπτέμβρη (και αν). Οπότε θα πληρώσει 6 μηνών πάγια με τις παλιές τιμές: 42,80€ επί 6 μήνες ίσον 256,80€. Η διαφορά των 42,80€ με τα 33€ είναι 9,8€ περισσότερα το μήνα, 58,8€ περισσότερα για το 6μηνο.
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα γίνει η σύνδεση το Σεπτέμβριο και θα έχει το CableTV για ένα χρόνο με το πάγιο των 33€ διαιρούμε τα 58,8€ που βρήκαμε παραπάνω δια τους 12 μήνες και έχουμε ένα έξτρα ποσό των 4,9€ ανά μήνα. Άρα 33€ συν 4,9 ίσον *37,9€* τον μήνα.
Υπάρχουν άλλα πακέτα πιο φθηνά ή με παρεμφερή τιμή. Πακέτα στα οποία συνδέεσαι σε λογικότερους χρόνους.

Στον παραπάνω υπολογισμό δεν έχω υπολογίσει το κόστος των δεκάδων τηλεφωνημάτων στο 13880 όπου σίγουρα είναι ένα σεβαστό ποσό. Υπολογίστε με 0,015€ (ΑΝ παίρνει κανείς από το DSLPhone, αλλιώς πάμε στα 0,0455€ το λεπτό) το λεπτό πόσα χρήματα μπορεί να έχετε ξοδέψει.
Δεν αναφέρομαι στον χαμένο χρόνο και στα νεύρα και στην κοροϊδία...

Τέλος, δεν τολμώ να υπολογίσω τα ποσά για MaXx4 (51€) ή για ΜaXx2+ (70€). Ιδίως για το ΜaXx2+ που πολλοί είχαν βάλει λόγω του τότε καλύτερου upload που έδινε η Vivodi.

Πολύ χονδρικά και κατά προσέγγιση, κάποιος που περιμένει 5 ή 6 μήνες για το CableTV μπορεί να καταλήξει να πληρώνει 50€ μήνα...

----------


## Abades

> Λοιπόν, για το «φθηνό» που ειπώθηκε πιο πριν. Όλα είναι σχετικά. Ας δούμε γιατί.
> 
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος κάνει αίτηση μέχρι τις 31 Μαρτίου για να προλάβει την προσφορά των 33€. Επίσης, ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχει μια γραμμή ΜaXx2 που είναι και η φθηνότερη από αυτές που είχε η Vivodi μέχρι τότε (33,80€). Προσθέτουμε και 9€ για το DSLPhone και έχουμε μηνιαίο κόστος 42,80€.
> Αυτό το άτομο (και πολλά άλλα) δεν έχει συνδεθεί ακόμα και, μέσα στον Αύγουστο, δεν πρόκειται να συνδεθεί. Άρα πάμε για Σεπτέμβρη (και αν). Οπότε θα πληρώσει 6 μηνών πάγια με τις παλιές τιμές: 42,80€ επί 6 μήνες ίσον 256,80€. Η διαφορά των 42,80€ με τα 33€ είναι 9,8€ περισσότερα το μήνα, 58,8€ περισσότερα για το 6μηνο.
> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα γίνει η σύνδεση το Σεπτέμβριο και θα έχει το CableTV για ένα χρόνο με το πάγιο των 33€ διαιρούμε τα 58,8€ που βρήκαμε παραπάνω δια τους 12 μήνες και έχουμε ένα έξτρα ποσό των 4,9€ ανά μήνα. Άρα 33€ συν 4,9 ίσον *37,9€* τον μήνα.
> Υπάρχουν άλλα πακέτα πιο φθηνά ή με παρεμφερή τιμή. Πακέτα στα οποία συνδέεσαι σε λογικότερους χρόνους.
> 
> Στον παραπάνω υπολογισμό δεν έχω υπολογίσει το κόστος των δεκάδων τηλεφωνημάτων στο 13880 όπου σίγουρα είναι ένα σεβαστό ποσό. Υπολογίστε με 0,015€ (ΑΝ παίρνει κανείς από το DSLPhone, αλλιώς πάμε στα 0,0455€ το λεπτό) το λεπτό πόσα χρήματα μπορεί να έχετε ξοδέψει.
> Δεν αναφέρομαι στον χαμένο χρόνο και στα νεύρα και στην κοροϊδία...
> ...


ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΣΣ!!!!!!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:

----------


## Abades

> Λοιπόν, για το «φθηνό» που ειπώθηκε πιο πριν. Όλα είναι σχετικά. Ας δούμε γιατί.
> 
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος κάνει αίτηση μέχρι τις 31 Μαρτίου για να προλάβει την προσφορά των 33€. Επίσης, ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχει μια γραμμή ΜaXx2 που είναι και η φθηνότερη από αυτές που είχε η Vivodi μέχρι τότε (33,80€). Προσθέτουμε και 9€ για το DSLPhone και έχουμε μηνιαίο κόστος 42,80€.
> Αυτό το άτομο (και πολλά άλλα) δεν έχει συνδεθεί ακόμα και, μέσα στον Αύγουστο, δεν πρόκειται να συνδεθεί. Άρα πάμε για Σεπτέμβρη (και αν). Οπότε θα πληρώσει 6 μηνών πάγια με τις παλιές τιμές: 42,80€ επί 6 μήνες ίσον 256,80€. Η διαφορά των 42,80€ με τα 33€ είναι 9,8€ περισσότερα το μήνα, 58,8€ περισσότερα για το 6μηνο.
> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα γίνει η σύνδεση το Σεπτέμβριο και θα έχει το CableTV για ένα χρόνο με το πάγιο των 33€ διαιρούμε τα 58,8€ που βρήκαμε παραπάνω δια τους 12 μήνες και έχουμε ένα έξτρα ποσό των 4,9€ ανά μήνα. Άρα 33€ συν 4,9 ίσον *37,9€* τον μήνα.
> Υπάρχουν άλλα πακέτα πιο φθηνά ή με παρεμφερή τιμή. Πακέτα στα οποία συνδέεσαι σε λογικότερους χρόνους.
> 
> Στον παραπάνω υπολογισμό δεν έχω υπολογίσει το κόστος των δεκάδων τηλεφωνημάτων στο 13880 όπου σίγουρα είναι ένα σεβαστό ποσό. Υπολογίστε με 0,015€ (ΑΝ παίρνει κανείς από το DSLPhone, αλλιώς πάμε στα 0,0455€ το λεπτό) το λεπτό πόσα χρήματα μπορεί να έχετε ξοδέψει.
> Δεν αναφέρομαι στον χαμένο χρόνο και στα νεύρα και στην κοροϊδία...
> ...


Και βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτοί που τώρα πληρώνουν 33 ευρώ σε 1 χρόνο θα πληρώνουν 65 ευρώπουλα..... και ας ξεχάσουμε προσφορές και λοιπά ποδανά........

----------


## subzer0

> Λοιπόν, για το «φθηνό» που ειπώθηκε πιο πριν. Όλα είναι σχετικά. Ας δούμε γιατί.
> 
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος κάνει αίτηση μέχρι τις 31 Μαρτίου για να προλάβει την προσφορά των 33€. Επίσης, ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχει μια γραμμή ΜaXx2 που είναι και η φθηνότερη από αυτές που είχε η Vivodi μέχρι τότε (33,80€). Προσθέτουμε και 9€ για το DSLPhone και έχουμε μηνιαίο κόστος 42,80€.
> Αυτό το άτομο (και πολλά άλλα) δεν έχει συνδεθεί ακόμα και, μέσα στον Αύγουστο, δεν πρόκειται να συνδεθεί. Άρα πάμε για Σεπτέμβρη (και αν). Οπότε θα πληρώσει 6 μηνών πάγια με τις παλιές τιμές: 42,80€ επί 6 μήνες ίσον 256,80€. Η διαφορά των 42,80€ με τα 33€ είναι 9,8€ περισσότερα το μήνα, 58,8€ περισσότερα για το 6μηνο.
> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα γίνει η σύνδεση το Σεπτέμβριο και θα έχει το CableTV για ένα χρόνο με το πάγιο των 33€ διαιρούμε τα 58,8€ που βρήκαμε παραπάνω δια τους 12 μήνες και έχουμε ένα έξτρα ποσό των 4,9€ ανά μήνα. Άρα 33€ συν 4,9 ίσον *37,9€* τον μήνα.
> Υπάρχουν άλλα πακέτα πιο φθηνά ή με παρεμφερή τιμή. Πακέτα στα οποία συνδέεσαι σε λογικότερους χρόνους.
> 
> Στον παραπάνω υπολογισμό δεν έχω υπολογίσει το κόστος των δεκάδων τηλεφωνημάτων στο 13880 όπου σίγουρα είναι ένα σεβαστό ποσό. Υπολογίστε με 0,015€ (ΑΝ παίρνει κανείς από το DSLPhone, αλλιώς πάμε στα 0,0455€ το λεπτό) το λεπτό πόσα χρήματα μπορεί να έχετε ξοδέψει.
> Δεν αναφέρομαι στον χαμένο χρόνο και στα νεύρα και στην κοροϊδία...
> ...


Απόλυτο δικιο εχεις.
Σκεψου και κατι σαν εμενα που εκανα το μεγα λαθος(και το παραδεχομαι) και τους ακουσα που μου ειπαν να κοψω το conn-x που ειχα οταν εκανα την αιτηση(8/3) και οι 2 τελευταοι λογαριασμοι του ΟΤΕ που μου ηρθαν ηταν 135 και 150ευρω , γιατι χρησημοποιω αυτο το διαστημα την παλια dial-up που ειχα. 
Σ'αυτην την περιπτωση βεβαια δεν κερδιζει η Vivodi. Απλα η χασουρα στην τσεπη μας ειναι η ιδια μ'αυτην που αναφερεις. Και απο αυτα που βλεπω και διαβαζω εδω μεσα ειναι και αλλοι στην ιδια μοιρα με μενα.

----------


## Abades

> Απόλυτο δικιο εχεις.
> Σκεψου και κατι σαν εμενα που εκανα το μεγα λαθος(και το παραδεχομαι) και τους ακουσα που μου ειπαν να κοψω το conn-x που ειχα οταν εκανα την αιτηση(8/3) και οι 2 τελευταοι λογαριασμοι του ΟΤΕ που μου ηρθαν ηταν 135 και 150ευρω , γιατι χρησημοποιω αυτο το διαστημα την παλια dial-up που ειχα. 
> Σ'αυτην την περιπτωση βεβαια δεν κερδιζει η Vivodi. Απλα η χασουρα στην τσεπη μας ειναι η ιδια μ'αυτην που αναφερεις. Και απο αυτα που βλεπω και διαβαζω εδω μεσα ειναι και αλλοι στην ιδια μοιρα με μενα.


Φίλε μου, μου κάνει εντύπωση που σου είπαν να κόψεις την σύνδεσή σου πριν ενεργοποιηθείς στο δικτυό τους. Όταν τους είχα ρωτήσει εγώ (αρχές Φεβρουαρίου) μου είχαν πει πρώτα να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία τους και μετά να διακόψω.

----------


## ssonic

gkandir, όταν έγραφα πριν μήνες τα ίδια ακριβώς σχετικά με το πόσο «φθηνότερη» *δεν* είναι η Vivodi και πως πολλοί είδαν το τυράκι και όχι τη φάκα, κάποιοι καλοθελητές είχαν πέσει να με φάνε...

----------


## gkandir

> gkandir, όταν έγραφα πριν μήνες τα ίδια ακριβώς σχετικά με το πόσο «φθηνότερη» *δεν* είναι η Vivodi και πως πολλοί είδαν το τυράκι και όχι τη φάκα, κάποιοι καλοθελητές είχαν πέσει να με φάνε...


Κοίτα, πριν μήνες μπορεί να ήταν και λογικό. Λογικό, όχι να πέσουν να σε φάνε, όπως λες, αλλά να μην το πιστεύει ο πολύς κόσμος. Κι εγώ δεν πίστευα ότι μπορούσε να φτάσει σε τέτοια κατάσταση.

Εντάξει, δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να το ήξερες ή να το φαντάστηκες ή να το υπέθεσες. Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά, απλώς το αναφέρω.
Anyway, δεν θυμάμαι, μπορεί κι εγώ να είχα διαφωνήσει τότε.

Τώρα, αν, ας πούμε, κάποιος είχε κάνει αίτηση αρχές Μαρτίου και δεν είχε συνδεθεί, για παράδειγμα, μέσα Απριλίου, δεν ήταν κάτι το φοβερό. Επρόκειτο για μια λογική καθυστέρηση που συμβαίνει παντού. Ακόμα και για κάποιον που ήταν ήδη Full LLU στη Vivodi (αν και παράδοξο). Φυσικά, το ότι αυτός ο κάποιος πιθανά να συνδεθεί τον Σεπτέμβριο (και αν), αποτελεί ξεκάθαρη απάτη. Το ίδιο ισχύει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, από μέσα Ιουνίου και μετά, με βάση και εκείνη την ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ την οποία χαιρέτησε και η Vivodi...

----------


## ssonic

Δεν ήταν θέμα φαντασίας. Ήταν θέμα πιθανοτήτων και απλής λογικής αφού το cableTV βγήκε άρον άρον για να μην παίζει η On μόνη της. Έπρεπε να μιλούσαμε για μία εντελώς διαφορετική εταιρεία για να μη συμβούν όσα δυστυχώς συνέβησαν & συμβαίνουν. Φαίνεται πως εγώ δεν είχα ελπίδες για να αλλάξει η Vivodi και έτυχε να πέσω μέσα. Κάποιοι άλλοι είχαν, αλλά μάλλον οι περισσότεροι εξ΄αυτών την «πάτησαν».

Μάθημα να γίνει σε όλους μας να μην ενθουσιαζόμαστε από υπηρεσίες και τιμολόγια, αλλά να κοιτάμε και λίγο πιο βαθειά. Το πραγματικό οικονομικό / ψυχικό κόστος δεν φαίνεται μόνο στην τιμή μιας προσφοράς  :Wink:

----------


## gkandir

> Δεν ήταν θέμα φαντασίας. Ήταν θέμα πιθανοτήτων και απλής λογικής αφού το cableTV βγήκε άρον άρον για να μην παίζει η On μόνη της. Έπρεπε να μιλούσαμε για μία εντελώς διαφορετική εταιρεία για να μη συμβούν όσα δυστυχώς συνέβησαν & συμβαίνουν. Φαίνεται πως εγώ δεν είχα ελπίδες για να αλλάξει η Vivodi και έτυχε να πέσω μέσα. Κάποιοι άλλοι είχαν, αλλά μάλλον οι περισσότεροι εξ΄αυτών την «πάτησαν».
> ...


Το ότι η Vivodi έβγαλε το CableTV πριν να είναι έτοιμη είναι σίγουρο. Το μέγεθος της ανετοιμότητάς της ακόμα με εκπλήσσει!
Το κακό είναι ότι, εν μέρη, πάτησε και στο γεγονός ότι, δυστυχώς, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, όπου και να πάει κάποιος θα περιμένει 1-2 μήνες, οπότε, σου λέει, λίγοι θα ακυρώσουν στους 3 μήνες (π.χ.) για να αρχίσουν από την αρχή. Και ο καιρός περνάει... 






> ...
> Μάθημα να γίνει σε όλους μας να μην ενθουσιαζόμαστε από υπηρεσίες και τιμολόγια, αλλά να κοιτάμε και λίγο πιο βαθειά. Το πραγματικό οικονομικό / ψυχικό κόστος δεν φαίνεται μόνο στην τιμή μιας προσφοράς


+1000  :One thumb up:

----------


## subzer0

> Φίλε μου, μου κάνει εντύπωση που σου είπαν να κόψεις την σύνδεσή σου πριν ενεργοποιηθείς στο δικτυό τους. Όταν τους είχα ρωτήσει εγώ (αρχές Φεβρουαρίου) μου είχαν πει πρώτα να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία τους και μετά να διακόψω.


Ασε φιλε εγω την πατησα λογω ασχετοσυνης.Το εχω γραψει και σε αλλο post μου. Οταν εκανα την αιτηση τηλεφωνικως μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να το κοψω και μετα απο 15 μερες που με πηραν να μου πουν οτι καταχωρηθηκε η αιτηση και τους ξαναρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι δεν χρειαζεται αλλα εχω το ειχα κοψει ηδη.
Θυμαμαι και κατι αλλο στην συνομιλια που ειχα με την κοπελα στο τηλεφωνο: Οταν μου επιβεβαιωσε οτι δεν επρεπε να κοψω το Conn-x της ειπα κι εγω : Στραβα ξεκινησαμε ετσι?
Που να φανταστω ποσο στραβα θα συνεχιζαμε (και συνεχιζουμε ακομα)!!!

----------


## Abades

Ήμουν τυχερός γιατί εγώ έπεσα σε άντρα τηλεφωνητή. Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι πιο ενημερωμένοι από τις κοπελιές τους.... *(Δεν είναι σεξιστικό σχόλιο αυτό)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!!!!!

----------


## avassis

Περιμένω από τις 05/01/07 που έστειλα την αίτηση για CUBE.  10/01/07 εστάλη στον ΟΤΕ.  Δεκάδες τηλεφωνήματα με διάφορες δικαιολογίες από μέρους τους. 01/08/07 μου τηλεφωνουν από τον ΟΤΕΝΕΤ για προσφορά Connex με το ασύρματο ρούτερ.  Είχα δει την διαφήμηση και με είχε ψιλοψήσει όχι βέβαια για την ταχύτητα (768 μόνο αντί για 4άρα του κύβου) αλλά κυρίως για το ρούτερ που ήταν ασύρματο. Ημουν ήση αποφασισμένος μόλις γυρίσω από τις διακοπές να τους ακυρώσω την αίτηση και να πάω αλλού.  Εξήγησα ότι εκρεμμεί αίτηση από άλλη εταιρεία.  Λέει δεν βλέπει τίποτε.  Του λέω ημερομηνίες και βρίσκει την αίτηση στο ιστορικό.  Λέει δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και σε 10 ημέρες το πολύ θα είμαι on line.  Λέω πως δεν θέλω να γίνω μπαλάκι μεταξύ των δύο εταιρειών.  Μου λέει δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.  Δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησής; 10 ημέρες μου λέει. 

 Ρωτάω και 2-3 άλλες λεπτομέριες για το ρούτερ και δίνω τα στοιχεία μου (είχα ήδη αορίστου PSTN από ΟΤΕΝΕΤ).  Μου κλείνει ραντεβού κούριερ για Τρίτη.  Δεν έρχεται, αλλά έρχεται Τετάρτη, δεν με βρίσκει και αφήνει σημείωμα (ΕΛΤΑ)  Παίρνω τηλέφωνο, μου το κρατάνε.  Το παραλαμβάνω σήμερα το πρωί.  λάθος του ΟΤΕ που έβαλε ημερομηνία παράδοσης Τετάρτη.  Πάω σπίτι σκεπτικός.  κακή αρχή κάναμε... Αποσυνδέω το Microcom αφού το δοκιμάζω για συγχρονισμό για μιά τελευταία φορα (τίποτα),  Συνδέω το Philips.  Βάζω το CD.  Ακολουθώ της οδηγίες εύκολα και...

ΝΤΑ ΝΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ. :Worthy:  :Smile:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   Ι ΑΜ ΟΝ LINE....10/08/07


Δευτέρα πρωί πρωί πάω για ακύρωση στην VIVODI   :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Τα υπόλοιπα στην συζήτηση για CONNEX

Υ.Γ.  Εντάξει, δεν είναι 4άρα αλλά για τις ανάγκες μου την περίοδο αυτή είναι αρκετά τα 768
Εξάλλοy μάλλον θα μετακομίσω σε δικό μου σπίτι στους επόμενους 6-10 μήνες οπότε θεωρώ ότι η μεταφορά γραμμής θα γίνει πιο εύκολα με τον ΟΤΕ ή εάν υπάρξει κάτι καλό - πολύ πιθανό - από άλλο πάροχο (πλην VIVODI) να αρπάχω την ευκαιρία σε νέα γραμμή.

----------


## miky_7

Ολα οκ avassis και καλο σερφαρισμα, αλλα αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι δεν συγχρονισε το Microcom. Σε ενεργη γραμμη η το σεταρισμα δεν θα ειχε γινει σωστα στο Microcom η ηταν καμμενο και δεν συγχρονισε...

Γιατι οσον αφορα τον συγχρονισμο οι ρυθμισεις ειναι ιδιες σε ολα τα router.

----------


## avassis

Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να ήταν λάθος το σετάρισμα αλλά ούτως ή άλλως ούτε κωδικούς μου είχαν δώσει ενώ προ ημερών που τους είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο μου είχανε πεί ότι είμαι σε αναμονή από τον ΟΤΕ.  Βάζω στοίχημα που λέει ο λόγος ότι και τώρα να πάρω ακόμη θα περιμένουν το ΟΤΕ... :Laughing:

----------


## akilleas

> Και βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτοί που τώρα πληρώνουν 33 ευρώ σε 1 χρόνο θα πληρώνουν 65 ευρώπουλα..... και ας ξεχάσουμε προσφορές και λοιπά ποδανά........


Σε ένα χρόνο θα έχουνε αλλάξει πολύ τα πράγματα. Επίσης πιστεύω να ξέρεις ότι μόλις λήξει το 12μηνο συμβόλαιο(σε όλες τις εταιρίες ισχύει το ίδιο) είσαι ελεύθερος να διακόψεις όποτε θέλεις!!! Οπότε τα λεγόμενα σου...




> Υ.Γ.  Εντάξει, δεν είναι 4άρα αλλά για τις ανάγκες μου την περίοδο αυτή είναι αρκετά τα 768.


Όσα και αν μας δώσουν ποτέ δεν θα είναι αρκετά
Κάποτε λέγαμε τι γρήγορα που πηγαίνει η ISDN128!!!
Και πιο πριν πιάναμε 4ΚΒ/δ με PSTN και λέγαμε ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!!!

Εμένα ειλικρινά το νετ της δουλειάς (768) μου φαίνεται πολύ αργό σε σχέση με αυτό του σπιτιού. Και δεν μιλάω για να κατεβάσω κάτι. Απλά να κάνω ένα surfing στο διαδίκτυο!!!
Βέβαια πριν συνδεθώ με Βίβο στο σπίτι και αυτό μου φαινότανε γρήγορο.
That's life!!!
Και σε λίγα χρόνια όταν θα έχουμε ακόμη πιο γρήγορο νετ, θα λέμε
''Θυμάστε τότε με τα 20ΜΒ τι τραβούσαμε....!!!!!!!!'' :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## aris60

> Σε ένα χρόνο θα έχουνε αλλάξει πολύ τα πράγματα. Επίσης πιστεύω να ξέρεις ότι μόλις λήξει το 12μηνο συμβόλαιο(σε όλες τις εταιρίες ισχύει το ίδιο) είσαι ελεύθερος να διακόψεις όποτε θέλεις!!! Οπότε τα λεγόμενα σου...
> 
> 
> Όσα και αν μας δώσουν ποτέ δεν θα είναι αρκετά
> Κάποτε λέγαμε τι γρήγορα που πηγαίνει η ISDN128!!!
> Και πιο πριν πιάναμε 4ΚΒ/δ με PSTN και λέγαμε ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!!!
> 
> Εμένα ειλικρινά το νετ της δουλειάς (768) μου φαίνεται πολύ αργό σε σχέση με αυτό του σπιτιού. Και δεν μιλάω για να κατεβάσω κάτι. Απλά να κάνω ένα surfing στο διαδίκτυο!!!
> Βέβαια πριν συνδεθώ με Βίβο στο σπίτι και αυτό μου φαινότανε γρήγορο.
> ...


Kαλημερα σωστος καλα ειμαστε μεχρι εδω τα βλεπουν και οι πιο χαμηλα που ειναι και αστα βραστα.

----------


## velkus

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρων να κρατήσουμε κάποια στατιστικά για τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής (shared/full/OTE) από την βιβοντι.
> 
> Ένας μήνας μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός όταν ο οτε ενεργοποιεί σε μερικές ημέρες πλέων τις νέες γραμμές.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Παντα φιλικα..

Αλλα αν τοτε ενας μηνας ειταν υπερβολικος το 2005 τοτε το 2007 που κανουν και 6 μηνες τι θα πουμε...

----------


## vags21

> Παντα φιλικα..
> 
> Αλλα αν τοτε ενας μηνας ειταν υπερβολικος το 2005 τοτε το 2007 που κανουν και 6 μηνες τι θα πουμε...


Tι λέτε ρε παιδιά εγώ από δεκέμβρη έχω κάνει αίτηση για άνω κυψέλη και τίποτα ακόμα και με καταγγελίες στη ΕΕΤΤ. Ευτυχώς δεν είναι η μόνη μου κατοικία και δεν έχω ακυρώσει την αίτηση να δώ πόσο θα πάρει....φυσικά από ΕΕΤΤ δεν έιχα καμία ενημέρωση για καταγγελίες μου. 10 μήνες και σημερα..... η vivodi.... και ποιός ξέρει άλλοι πόσοι.......

----------


## Acer

> Tι λέτε ρε παιδιά εγώ από δεκέμβρη έχω κάνει αίτηση για άνω κυψέλη και τίποτα ακόμα και με καταγγελίες στη ΕΕΤΤ ... 10 μήνες και σημερα


  :Blink:  10 μηνες ? !! ...  :OOPS:

----------


## lewton

> Tι λέτε ρε παιδιά εγώ από δεκέμβρη έχω κάνει αίτηση για άνω κυψέλη και τίποτα ακόμα και με καταγγελίες στη ΕΕΤΤ. Ευτυχώς δεν είναι η μόνη μου κατοικία και δεν έχω ακυρώσει την αίτηση να δώ πόσο θα πάρει....φυσικά από ΕΕΤΤ δεν έιχα καμία ενημέρωση για καταγγελίες μου. 10 μήνες και σημερα..... η vivodi.... και ποιός ξέρει άλλοι πόσοι.......


Γιατί απλά δεν το ακυρώνεις;

----------


## scoupegt

> Γιατί απλά δεν το ακυρώνεις;


γιατι απλα θελει να μπει στο βιβλιο ΓΚΙΝΕΣ! :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## velkus

> γιατι απλα θελει να μπει στο βιβλιο ΓΚΙΝΕΣ!


Λες . .. . . :Thinking:

----------


## mikro_peponi

10 μήνες; :Worthy:  :Worthy:  Μα την καραφλή αγελάδα, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα.
Κι εγώ πληρώνω ΕΠΑΚ και με τα λεφτά αυτά θα είχα βάλει conn-x 8mbs και conn-x talk απεριορίστων. Είναι και κλέφτες στον πΟΤΕ πως να το κάνεις, αλλά αν ήξερα ότι θα περίμενα 6 μήνες μέχρι τώρα, και μέχρι τους 10 και βάλε έχω κι άλλους δεν θα υπέγραφα αυτή την αίτηση. Χαίρομαι ειλικρινά για τα πρόστιμα που έφαγαν (βέβαια εγώ ο φορολογούμενος πολίτης θα τα πληρώσω από την τσέπη μου, αλλά χαίρομαι)!
Εγώ λέω τώρα που είναι και προεκλογική περίδος, να πάμε να τους τα σπάσουμε!

----------


## MAX32

Όπως όλοι και εγώ την έχω πατήσει με την εν λόγω εταιρεία. Έχω κάνει αίτηση από το τέλος του Μαΐου και ακόμα περιμένω, το κακό είναι ότι δεν ξερώ πλέον τη περιμένω. Όλους αυτούς τους μήνες με έχουν τρελάνει στα τηλέφωνα δήθεν να με ενημερώσουν για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου όπως επίσης και επιστολές για να μου κλίσουν τα ματιά. Κάποια στιγμή μου είπαν και το εξής ότι εκτελούνται έργα στην περιοχή γι αυτό και καθυστερεί η σύνδεση. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλως που να εξηπηρετήτε από τον κόμβο της φρεατίδας και να έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα.

----------


## Abades

Θα έπρεπε να ρωτήσεις αν υπάρχει κανείς γενικότερα σε κόμβο της βιβο που να μην έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.... Το έχουμε πει και αλλού ότι η βιβο έχει γενικό πρόβλημα στους χρόνους ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## mikro_peponi

> Όλους αυτούς τους μήνες με έχουν τρελάνει στα τηλέφωνα δήθεν να με ενημερώσουν για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου όπως επίσης και επιστολές για να μου κλίσουν τα ματιά. Κάποια στιγμή μου είπαν και το εξής ότι εκτελούνται έργα στην περιοχή γι αυτό και καθυστερεί η σύνδεση.


Αφού σε παίρνουν και τηλέφωνο και σε ενημερώνουν, σου στέλνουν και επιστολές έχεις χλίδες και μεγαλεία. Εμένα με έχουν γράψει κανονικά και με το νόμο από τισ 12 Μαρτίου, αν δεν τους πάρω εγώ δεν φιλοτιμούνται. Σήμερα δε, μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορώ πια να μην κάνω φορητότητα γιατί ήδη έχουν κάνει το αίτημα φορητότητας το οποίο απορρίφθηκε από τον πΟΤΕ. Τρέχα γύρευε. :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## vags21

> γιατι απλα θελει να μπει στο βιβλιο ΓΚΙΝΕΣ!


δε μένω μόνιμα εκεί και δεν μπήκα σε διαδικασία να κάνω τα ίδια σε άλλες εταιρίες. triple play δεν έχω αλλά το γκίνες το έχω σίγουρο...απλά όποιος πάει για vivodi να ξέρει τι παίζει. αν θέλετε σύντομη εγκατάσταση μακριά.

----------


## vazelo

Ενα μηνα και 5 μερες ακριβως!

----------


## Acer

> Ενα μηνα και 5 μερες ακριβως!


 :Thinking: σε λιγοτερο κι απο 30 εργασιμες δηλαδη ... not too bad (να πας να αγορασεις και κανα λαχειο)  :Wink:

----------


## marsupilami

> Ενα μηνα και 5 μερες ακριβως!


Ρε τριφυλλαρα ενα μηνααα; εδω μεσα ολοι σπαμε η σπασαμε το φραγμα του εξαμηνου κ βαλε κ εσυ ενεργοποιηθηκες τοσο γρηγορα; Εγω φαντασου εκανα αιτηση το 2007 κ μπορει να συνδεθω το 2008 :Razz: 
Anyway τυχερουλη να τη χαρεις τη συνδεση σου κ καλα downloads :Smile:

----------


## mikro_peponi

> Εγω φαντασου εκανα αιτηση το 2007 κ μπορει να συνδεθω το 2008


haha εντάξει κουράγιο δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Εγώ δε είμαι πεποισμένη ότι αν συνδεθώ το 2008 θα είμαι και τυχερή και θα ανάψω τεμενάδες στο ιερό (vi)vodi των Ινδιάνων :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## ZHUL

Η vivodi είναι για κλάματα μόνο.  ο ξάδερφος μου κόντευει 6 μήνες και ακόμη τίποτα.  απλός έχει γεμίσει το συρτάρι  του από επιστολές της vivodi που λένε i am sorry but....... και τα σχετικά. έλεος πια...........
 δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω,....... :Thinking:

----------


## zontazoa

Γειά χαρά 
κι΄εγώ περιμένω απο τον Μάη . Κάθε 15 μέρες μου στέλναν ένα γραμματάκι (παντα η ίδια φωτοτυπία) που μου λεγαν να κάνω ....υπομονή...(μπλα-μπλα εργασίες αναβάθμησης και τα σχετικά) Ετσι σήμερα πήρα ενα τηλ. να δω που βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου Αφου μου είπανε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, στην ερώτηση μου, αν υπάρχει κάποιος υπευθυνος να με πληροφορήσει  για την τύχη της αίτησης μου, ο "τιμημένος " υπάλληλος με συνέδεσε με την.... Αμεση Δράση (το 100) :RTFM: 

Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τέτοια αλητεία και φυσικά έκανα αίτηση ακύρωσης

Ας πρόσεχα

----------


## ANDYEAST

[QUOTE=zontazoa;1426608]Γειά χαρά 
, ο "τιμημένος " υπάλληλος με συνέδεσε με την.... Αμεση Δράση (το 100) :RTFM: 

Φαντάζομαι ότι το παραπάνω είναι ΧΩΡΑΤΟ???

----------


## mikro_peponi

> Γειά χαρά 
> κι΄εγώ περιμένω απο τον Μάη . Κάθε 15 μέρες μου στέλναν ένα γραμματάκι (παντα η ίδια φωτοτυπία) που μου λεγαν να κάνω ....υπομονή...(μπλα-μπλα εργασίες αναβάθμησης και τα σχετικά) Ετσι σήμερα πήρα ενα τηλ. να δω που βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου Αφου μου είπανε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, στην ερώτηση μου, αν υπάρχει κάποιος υπευθυνος να με πληροφορήσει  για την τύχη της αίτησης μου, ο "τιμημένος " υπάλληλος με συνέδεσε με την.... Αμεση Δράση (το 100)
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τέτοια αλητεία και φυσικά έκανα αίτηση ακύρωσης
> 
> Ας πρόσεχα


τώρα σοβαρά σε σύνδεσε με το 100 ή κάνεις πλάκα να υποθέσω

----------


## Abades

> Γειά χαρά 
> κι΄εγώ περιμένω απο τον Μάη . Κάθε 15 μέρες μου στέλναν ένα γραμματάκι (παντα η ίδια φωτοτυπία) που μου λεγαν να κάνω ....υπομονή...(μπλα-μπλα εργασίες αναβάθμησης και τα σχετικά) Ετσι σήμερα πήρα ενα τηλ. να δω που βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου Αφου μου είπανε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, στην ερώτηση μου, αν υπάρχει κάποιος υπευθυνος να με πληροφορήσει  για την τύχη της αίτησης μου, ο "τιμημένος " υπάλληλος με συνέδεσε με την.... Αμεση Δράση (το 100)
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τέτοια αλητεία και φυσικά έκανα αίτηση ακύρωσης
> 
> Ας πρόσεχα


Πόλή σωστή η κίνηση από τον υπάλληλο της βιβο. Έτσι μπορούσες να κάνεις και μήνυση άμεσα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να τρέχεις στα τμήματα

----------


## ANDYEAST

-- "Αμεση δράση παρακαλώ"

--"Ναι χμ.. ξέρετε, ήθελα μια 1024 άρα στο DSLAM του 100 της περιοχής μου....



Μια χορηγία του ΚΠΣ "Κονωνία της πληροφορίας"

Ε ρε γλέντιααα

----------


## zontazoa

σοβαρά μιλάω παιδιά. Ανοιξα και σχετικό θέμα.  :Very angry:  Την πάτησα

----------


## lewton

> Η vivodi είναι για κλάματα μόνο.  ο ξάδερφος μου κόντευει 6 μήνες και ακόμη τίποτα.  απλός έχει γεμίσει το συρτάρι  του από επιστολές της vivodi που λένε i am sorry but....... και τα σχετικά. έλεος πια...........
>  δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω,.......


Και εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι περιμένει.

----------


## lewton

> Γειά χαρά 
> κι΄εγώ περιμένω απο τον Μάη . Κάθε 15 μέρες μου στέλναν ένα γραμματάκι (παντα η ίδια φωτοτυπία) που μου λεγαν να κάνω ....υπομονή...(μπλα-μπλα εργασίες αναβάθμησης και τα σχετικά) Ετσι σήμερα πήρα ενα τηλ. να δω που βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου Αφου μου είπανε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, στην ερώτηση μου, αν υπάρχει κάποιος υπευθυνος να με πληροφορήσει  για την τύχη της αίτησης μου, ο "τιμημένος " υπάλληλος με συνέδεσε με την.... Αμεση Δράση (το 100)
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τέτοια αλητεία και φυσικά έκανα αίτηση ακύρωσης
> 
> Ας πρόσεχα


Καλά, προφανώς μπερδεύτηκε ο άνθρωπος.

----------


## skotadopsyxos

> Γειά χαρά 
> κι΄εγώ περιμένω απο τον Μάη . Κάθε 15 μέρες μου στέλναν ένα γραμματάκι (παντα η ίδια φωτοτυπία) που μου λεγαν να κάνω ....υπομονή...(μπλα-μπλα εργασίες αναβάθμησης και τα σχετικά) Ετσι σήμερα πήρα ενα τηλ. να δω που βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου Αφου μου είπανε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, στην ερώτηση μου, αν υπάρχει κάποιος υπευθυνος να με πληροφορήσει  για την τύχη της αίτησης μου, ο "τιμημένος " υπάλληλος με συνέδεσε με την.... Αμεση Δράση (το 100)
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τέτοια αλητεία και φυσικά έκανα αίτηση ακύρωσης
> 
> Ας πρόσεχα



για σκέψου να έβγαινε και ο σημίτης...
ανέλπιστο ανέλπιστο!

υ.γ. μόνο για τους πολιτικά διαβασμένους

----------


## mikro_peponi

> για σκέψου να έβγαινε και ο σημίτης...
> ανέλπιστο ανέλπιστο!
> 
> υ.γ. μόνο για τους πολιτικά διαβασμένους


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  ναι μόνο αυτό θα έλειπε. Ανέλπιστο! Ανέλπιστο έξω από την vivodi

----------


## tiposdim

Αίτηση γύρω στο Μάρτη (αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά από τόσους μήνες)... Στην αρχή επικοινωνούσα να μάθω νέα. Συνέχεια η ίδια απάντηση: Έχει δοθεί στους τεχνικούς.... Βαρέθηκα έκανα αίτηση στην ΟΝ και τώρα εχω απ'΄ολα.

----------


## Torch21

> Αίτηση γύρω στο Μάρτη (αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά από τόσους μήνες)... Στην αρχή επικοινωνούσα να μάθω νέα. Συνέχεια η ίδια απάντηση: Έχει δοθεί στους τεχνικούς.... Βαρέθηκα έκανα αίτηση στην ΟΝ και τώρα εχω απ'΄ολα.



Ε άλλαξε τότε τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης σου...!
Πολύ HOL βλέπω εκεί.....!!!!

----------


## tiposdim

Εδώ είναι το γραφείο μου. Εδώ έχω ΧΟΛ Τι τη θέλω την ΤΒ εδώ; Η ΤΒ είναι σπίτι...

----------


## saikal

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Η γραμμή μου ενεργοποιήθηκε μετά απο 4 μήνες. 
Ευτυχώς που έλειπα το όλο το καλοκαίρι.
Τώρα έχω επιτέλους το Cable TV.
Απο TV μη με ρωτήσετε τίποτα (δεν έχω ακόμα τηλεόραση)
Απο τηλέφωνο ούτε πάλι (δεν έχω τηλέφωνο /συσκευή)
Απο Internet, τις πρωτες 3 ημέρες συγχρόνιζε στα 13.780.
Μετά...αποσυγχρονίστηκε. 
Πήρα την Vivodi. Μου κατέβασαν την γραμμή στα 12.000 για να συγχρονήσει.
Κάνω speedtest απο το speedtest.net και τα αποτελέσματα είναι 3.700 download και 560 upload.
Μα τι στο διάολο είναι αυτό το cable TV με τα 24 Mbps? 
Μαρκετίστικο τρικ ήταν για να κλείσουν την αγορά απο πρίν.
Έ ρε κέφια....ώπα ώπα ώπα εεεεε...ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΗΔΕΣ!
Γειά χαρά σε όλους τους πονεμένους.

----------


## von_ossy

Καλησπέρα. Εδώ και 4 μήνες έχω κάνει αίτηση για DSL Cube SLLU (μένω Μελίσσια) και η κατάσταση παραμένει σταθερά στάσιμη στο κλασικό "Η αίτηση σας βρίσκεται σε στάδιο αναμονής προς αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ λόγω μη εμπρόθεσμων τεχνικών διεργασιών απο τον ΟΤΕ κτλ κτλ.." Σήμερα επικοινώνισα μαζί τους για να μάθω πως μπορώ να ακυρώσω, βαρέθηκα να περιμένω. Εσείς τι θα με συμβουλέβατε να κάνω?Αξίζει να το ακυρώσω μετά απο τόση αναμονή? Αν ναι, υπάρχει κάποια εταιρία σε αυτή τη χώρα που να ενεργοποιεί τους πελάτες της σε νορμάλ χρόνο? Pls help...

Σας ευχαριστώ.

ΥΓ. Να πω οτι πριν κάνω την αίτηση είχα ελένξει αν η περιοχή μου καλύπτεται απο το δίκτυο της βιβόντι και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν θετικο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι με δούλεψαν?

----------


## Abades

> Καλησπέρα. Εδώ και 4 μήνες έχω κάνει αίτηση για DSL Cube SLLU (μένω Μελίσσια) και η κατάσταση παραμένει σταθερά στάσιμη στο κλασικό "Η αίτηση σας βρίσκεται σε στάδιο αναμονής προς αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ λόγω μη εμπρόθεσμων τεχνικών διεργασιών απο τον ΟΤΕ κτλ κτλ.." Σήμερα επικοινώνισα μαζί τους για να μάθω πως μπορώ να ακυρώσω, βαρέθηκα να περιμένω. Εσείς τι θα με συμβουλέβατε να κάνω?Αξίζει να το ακυρώσω μετά απο τόση αναμονή? Αν ναι, υπάρχει κάποια εταιρία σε αυτή τη χώρα που να ενεργοποιεί τους πελάτες της σε νορμάλ χρόνο? Pls help...
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ.
> 
> ΥΓ. Να πω οτι πριν κάνω την αίτηση είχα ελένξει αν η περιοχή μου καλύπτεται απο το δίκτυο της βιβόντι και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν θετικο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι με δούλεψαν?


Στο site της βιβο βλέπεις ότι υπάρχει δίκτυο της βιβο στην περιοχή σου δεν βλέπεις την διαθεσιμότητα του δικτύου. Είναι γνωστό ότι η βιβο καθυστερεί να ενεργοποιήσει. Όσον αφορά στο αν αξίζει ή όχι να περιμένεις αυτό μπορείς να το κρίνεις εσύ και μόνο.

----------


## Acer

> Στο site της βιβο βλέπεις ότι υπάρχει δίκτυο της βιβο στην περιοχή σου δεν βλέπεις την διαθεσιμότητα του δικτύου.


χμμμ, εδω θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω ελαφρως ... οταν βαζει καποιος τον αριθμο του στην κεντρικη σελιδα (αυτη με το κιτρινο φοντο) αλλα *και* οταν μπει καποιος μεσα στο site (στο κουτακι χαμηλα στην πρωτη σελιδα των menus) δινει τα εξης (highlighted in blue) χρησιμοποιωντας την παρακατω* ορολογια* (πχ βαζοντας τον δικο μου αριθμο):

 "Κάλυψη πρόσβασης DSL από τη Vivodi Telecom         
Υπάρχει *διαθεσιμότητα* ADSL2+ πρόσβασης (Αστικό κέντρο : ΑΡΗΣ) μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της Vivodi Telecom.
Μπορείτε να *επιλέξετε* μέσω ADSL2+ τύπου πρόσβαση τις υπηρεσίες:

    * MaXx
    * DSLphone
    * ΔΙΟΔΟΣ
    * TELEFONET
    * cableTV

Η VIVODI Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε. δεν εγγυάται ότι τα ανωτέρω αποτελέσματα διαθεσιμότητας της υπηρεσίας ανά τύπο πρόσβασης (LLU, Α.ΡΥ.Σ) ισχύουν και κατά την εκ μέρους της εταιρείας παραλαβή της σχετικής αίτησης ενεργοποίησης."  

Στην δικη μου περιπτωση η λεξουλα "διαθεσιμοτητα" μεταφραζεται σε 6+ αναμονη cabletv (με αγνωστους τους μηνες που υπολειπονται ακομα και απο το τμημα "Πορεια Αιτησεων", μιας και δεν υπαρχει ουτε καν ενα βασικο χρονοδιαγραμμα in place). Τους σωνει μονο η τελευταια παραγραφος που εχουν προσθεσει κατω απο τις 5 υπηρεσιες.  :Wink:

----------


## Abades

> χμμμ, εδω θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω ελαφρως ... οταν βαζει καποιος τον αριθμο του στην κεντρικη σελιδα (αυτη με το κιτρινο φοντο) αλλα *και* οταν μπει καποιος μεσα στο site (στο κουτακι χαμηλα στην πρωτη σελιδα των menus) δινει τα εξης (highlighted in blue) χρησιμοποιωντας την παρακατω* ορολογια* (πχ βαζοντας τον δικο μου αριθμο):
> 
>  "Κάλυψη πρόσβασης DSL από τη Vivodi Telecom         
> Υπάρχει *διαθεσιμότητα* ADSL2+ πρόσβασης (Αστικό κέντρο : ΑΡΗΣ) μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της Vivodi Telecom.
> Μπορείτε να *επιλέξετε* μέσω ADSL2+ τύπου πρόσβαση τις υπηρεσίες:
> 
>     * MaXx
>     * DSLphone
>     * ΔΙΟΔΟΣ
> ...


Οπότε φίλε μου Acer πρακτικά συμφωνείς μαζί μου... Βέβαια ο συγκεκριμένος wizard πρακτικά αυτό που δείχνει είναι αν υπάρχει Α/Κ στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή ή όχι.

----------


## Konstantino

Για Telefonet+ αίτηση απο 22-4-07 και περιμέεεεεενω.Περιοχή Μελίσσια

----------


## velkus

Eνας ενας ολοι θα παρουν στην σειρα σας παρακαλω... :Cool: 

Ουτε ραντευου στο ικα κλειναμε...


(((((5 Μηνες & 10 Μερες..)))))

----------


## gti13

Απο τις 3/1/2007 για το κυβο στα 4 MB η ενεργοποιηση εγινε στις 18/9/2007. Περιοχη πατησια. Μεχρι στιγμης ολα μια χαρα με την συνδεση.

----------


## Acer

> Απο τις 3/1/2007 για το κυβο στα 4 MB η ενεργοποιηση εγινε στις 18/9/2007. Περιοχη πατησια. Μεχρι στιγμης ολα μια χαρα με την συνδεση.


παρα 2 βδομαδουλες *9 μηνες* δηλαδη ... (οσο μια "εγκυμοσυνη" !). Τουλαχιστον η συνδεση παει καλα  :Wink:

----------


## gti13

Ναι ηταν λιγο πρωορο και μεχρι στιγμης δεν χρειαζεται και θερμοκυτιδα. :Razz: 
Φτου φτου να μην το ματιασω

----------


## BINLADEN

> Απο τις 3/1/2007 για το κυβο στα 4 MB η ενεργοποιηση εγινε στις 18/9/2007. Περιοχη πατησια. Μεχρι στιγμης ολα μια χαρα με την συνδεση.


αλλοι σε 9 μηνες θα χανε μωρακι σπιτι τους.. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  χαρας την υπομονη που εδειξες παντως και να σαι σιγουρος οτι τα προβληματα σου μεχρι εδω ηταν,ωρα λοιπον να καθησεις και να απολαυσεις τις υπηρεσιες τησ βιβο  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mikro_peponi

Αυτό με την διαθεσιμότητα αν θυμάμαι καλά Acer δεν υπήρχε εξαρχής. Μετά φαίνεται προστέθηκε ύστερα από την τόση αναμονή. και καλά εμείς δενσας εγγυηθήκαμε κιόλας ότι θα το έχετε και αύριο!!

----------


## Acer

> Αυτό με την διαθεσιμότητα αν θυμάμαι καλά Acer δεν υπήρχε εξαρχής. Μετά φαίνεται προστέθηκε ύστερα από την τόση αναμονή.


ακριβως  :Wink:   (σωστη η παρατηρηση)

----------


## Astaroth7

Σε 20 ημερολογικές ημέρες!!! μου είχαν πει 2 εβδομάδες αλλά τελικά έκανε 3. Δεν με ενόχλησε καθόλου όμως!!! Εξακολουθώ και πιστεύω ότι η ενεργοποίηση μου ήταν τάχυστη!!

----------


## billonious

> Σε 20 ημερολογικές ημέρες!!! μου είχαν πει 2 εβδομάδες αλλά τελικά έκανε 3. Δεν με ενόχλησε καθόλου όμως!!! Εξακολουθώ και πιστεύω ότι η ενεργοποίηση μου ήταν τάχυστη!!


σορρυ που θα γινω αγενης, αλλα μηπως εισαι υπαλληλος της βιβο? γιατι εγω απο φλεβαρη (που εκανα την αιτηση) μεχρι ιουνη (που την ακυρωσα και εκανα αιτηση στον -πανακριβο- οτε) εβλεπα το cabletv μονο στις διαφημισεις.

----------


## miky_7

> Σε 20 ημερολογικές ημέρες!!! μου είχαν πει 2 εβδομάδες αλλά τελικά έκανε 3. Δεν με ενόχλησε καθόλου όμως!!! Εξακολουθώ και πιστεύω ότι η ενεργοποίηση μου ήταν τάχυστη!!


Η Vivodi η η NetOne που αναφερεις στα στοιχεια σου;

----------


## mikro_peponi

> Σε 20 ημερολογικές ημέρες!!! μου είχαν πει 2 εβδομάδες αλλά τελικά έκανε 3. Δεν με ενόχλησε καθόλου όμως!!! Εξακολουθώ και πιστεύω ότι η ενεργοποίηση μου ήταν τάχυστη!!


μόνο τάχιστη; υπερτάχιστη. Τι να πω, άντε να την χαρείς και στα δικά μας :One thumb up:

----------


## Acer

> Η Vivodi η η NetOne που αναφερεις στα στοιχεια σου;


 :Thinking: ... μαλλον για την NetOne θα εννοουσε. 
Για λεγε Astaroth7  :Wink:

----------


## james

7 μηνες  :Clap:

----------


## mikro_peponi

Μου είπαν θα έρθουν την Τρίτη αλλά νομίζω πως δεν γίνεται. Μάλλον κάποιος φίλος μου θα έβαλε να μου κάνουν πλάκα. Πάντως κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι ο μέσος όρος αναμονής είναι 200 μέρες. Την Τρίτη κλείνω ακριβώς 200!! Είδατε είπαν να μην αλλάξουν τα ποσοστά τους!! :ROFL:

----------


## Torch21

Ε μια χαρά σε βρίσκω! Σου κλείσαν ραντεβού για εγκατάσταση?
Αντε θα σερφάρεις με τουμπανιάρικη ταχύτητα!  :Smile: 
Επειδή δεν έχω πολυδιαβάσει και τα προηγούμενα, cable θα έχεις?

----------


## Acer

> Μου είπαν θα έρθουν την Τρίτη αλλά νομίζω πως δεν γίνεται. Μάλλον κάποιος φίλος μου θα έβαλε να μου κάνουν πλάκα. Πάντως κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι ο μέσος όρος αναμονής είναι 200 μέρες. Την Τρίτη κλείνω ακριβώς 200!! Είδατε είπαν να μην αλλάξουν τα ποσοστά τους!!


ειναι ομως και 2-3 απο ο,τι διαβασα εδω μεσα που συνδεθηκαν ο ενας στις 35 και οι αλλοι δυο καπου στις 25 εργασιμες ... αρα για να μεινει ο μεσος ορος στις 200, πρεπει 5-10 αλλοι να συνδεθουν στις 250 και στις 300 και παει λεγοντας ...  :Wink:

----------


## mikro_peponi

> Ε μια χαρά σε βρίσκω! Σου κλείσαν ραντεβού για εγκατάσταση?
> Αντε θα σερφάρεις με τουμπανιάρικη ταχύτητα! 
> Επειδή δεν έχω πολυδιαβάσει και τα προηγούμενα, cable θα έχεις?


Μου είπαν καλημέρα σας πήραμε να σας κλείσουμε ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό. τρίτη 1-3 καλά είναι? Δεν μπορούσα να πω όχι ακόμη και να γένναγα  :Razz: .

Cable έχω από τις 12/03 αίτηση!! Μακάρι αν σερφάρω με τουμπανιασμένες ταχύτητες. Από το στόμα σου και στου τεχνικού το αυτί! Αλλά αν δεν το δω με τα μάτια μου δεν το πιστεύω!! :Wink:

----------


## bashatzi

6 μήνες έχουν περάσει και ακόμα τίποτα!!

----------


## Acer

> 6 μήνες έχουν περάσει και ακόμα τίποτα!!


αυτο ηταν και το πρωτο σου post εδω μεσα (εκει φτασαμε !) ... τι να κανουμε, κουραγιο φιλαρακο (hang in there και *welcome*)  :Wink:

----------


## NeKoS

> 6 μήνες έχουν περάσει και ακόμα τίποτα!!


E μην ανχωνεσαι.....Ειναι η σειρα σου νομιζω....Στο εξαμηνο μας καλεσανε και εμας!!!

----------


## johnny_s23b

Για μετατροπή απο telefonet σε telefonet+ γνωρίζετε πόσος χρόνος χρειάζεται?

----------


## lewton

> Για μετατροπή απο telefonet σε telefonet+ γνωρίζετε πόσος χρόνος χρειάζεται?


Κανονικά λίγες ώρες.

----------


## johnny_s23b

Μου είπαν  μέχρι 20 μερες. και οτι  θα έρθει τεχνικός. ετσι γίνεται?

----------


## lewton

> Μου είπαν  μέχρι 20 μερες. και οτι  θα έρθει τεχνικός. ετσι γίνεται?


Κανονικά όχι.

Είναι βέβαια ικανοί να πάρουν νέα γραμμή και να πετάξουν την παλιά σου που έχουν ήδη πληρώσει στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κανονικό. Μάλλον άλλη μια ασύμμετρη ανωμαλία της Vivodi.

----------


## MIC 7

> Κανονικά όχι.
> 
> Είναι βέβαια ικανοί να πάρουν νέα γραμμή και να πετάξουν την παλιά σου που έχουν ήδη πληρώσει στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κανονικό. Μάλλον άλλη μια ασύμμετρη ανωμαλία της Vivodi.


Για να δεις οτι εισαι προκατηλημενος με την βιβοντι ,συμφωνα με το τεχνικο τμημα τους κανεις αιτηση μετατροπης απο telefonet σε telefonet+ την στελνεις με courier και κανει μια εβδομαδα και πληρωνεις το τελος εγκαταστασης που ειναι 17,82 αυτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.τωρα γιατι κανει μια εβδομαδα ειναι ευκολο να το καταλαβεισ 3 μερες τα ελτα και αλλες 3 η ενεργοποιση και οι εργασιες ειναι τουλαχιστον 6 μερες ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mikro_peponi

> Για να δεις οτι εισαι προκατηλημενος με την βιβοντι ,συμφωνα με το τεχνικο τμημα τους κανεις αιτηση μετατροπης απο telefonet σε telefonet+ την στελνεις με courier και κανει μια εβδομαδα και πληρωνεις το τελος εγκαταστασης που ειναι 17,82 αυτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.τωρα γιατι κανει μια εβδομαδα ειναι ευκολο να το καταλαβεισ 3 μερες τα ελτα και αλλες 3 η ενεργοποιση και οι εργασιες ειναι τουλαχιστον 6 μερες ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Εσύ είπαμε δεν δέχεσαι μύγα στο γιαταγάνι σου για τα vivodia. Αλλά κι εγώ αν έπαιρνα ποσοστά τα καλύτερα θα έλεγα. 

Acer για το μέσο όρο αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ. Ελπίζω φίλοι μου να μην είμαστε στους 300.Αλήθεια αν μου βρουν βλαβευμένη την γραμμή σε πόσο καιρό θα ξανάρθουν; Λέτε να έχω γίνει 60 και να περιμένω με άσπρα μαλλιά; :Thinking:

----------


## MIC 7

> Εσύ είπαμε δεν δέχεσαι μύγα στο γιαταγάνι σου για τα vivodia. Αλλά κι εγώ αν έπαιρνα ποσοστά τα καλύτερα θα έλεγα. 
> 
> Acer για το μέσο όρο αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ. Ελπίζω φίλοι μου να μην είμαστε στους 300.Αλήθεια αν μου βρουν βλαβευμένη την γραμμή σε πόσο καιρό θα ξανάρθουν; Λέτε να έχω γίνει 60 και να περιμένω με άσπρα μαλλιά;


Δεν περνω ποσοστα την αληθεια λεω αλλα μαλλον δεν πιστευει κανενας την αληθεια αρα πρεπει να λεω ψεμματα για να ειμαι αρεστος σε ολους;μαλλον δεν θα κανω την χαρη αυτη σε κανεναν γιτι μου αρεσει να λεω και να γραφω την αληθεια ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ariadgr

> Κανονικά όχι.
> 
> Είναι βέβαια ικανοί να πάρουν νέα γραμμή και να πετάξουν την παλιά σου που έχουν ήδη πληρώσει στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κανονικό. Μάλλον άλλη μια ασύμμετρη ανωμαλία της Vivodi.





> Για να δεις οτι εισαι προκατηλημενος με την βιβοντι ,συμφωνα με το τεχνικο τμημα τους κανεις αιτηση μετατροπης απο telefonet σε telefonet+ την στελνεις με courier και κανει μια εβδομαδα και πληρωνεις το τελος εγκαταστασης που ειναι 17,82 αυτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.τωρα γιατι κανει μια εβδομαδα ειναι ευκολο να το καταλαβεισ 3 μερες τα ελτα και αλλες 3 η ενεργοποιση και οι εργασιες ειναι τουλαχιστον 6 μερες ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aυτό που έγραψε ο Lewton παραπάνω δεν το έβγαλε από τη φαντασία του, είχαν συμβεί παρόμοια περιστατικα επανειλημμένα στο παρελθόν.  :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

> Aυτό που έγραψε ο Lewton παραπάνω δεν το έβγαλε από τη φαντασία του, είχαν συμβεί παρόμοια περιστατικα επανειλημμένα στο παρελθόν.


Και στο παρόν, και στο μέλλον...  :Wink:

----------


## helimein

Περίμενα κοντά 6 μήνες για cable tv, αφού είδα ότι με κοροιδεύουν την έκανα για netone, σε 20 ημέρες ήμουνα ενεργοποιημένος. Μπράβο στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

----------


## Arson

> Μπα όχι μωρέ...
> 
> Δεν με ένοιαζε να κρατήσω τον αριθμό μου...
> 
> Οπότε ζήτησα να μου κάνουν καινούρια γραμμή και θα κόψω εγώ τον ΟΤΕ μετά 
> 
> *Πιστεύω τον μήνα μάξιμουμ δεν θα τον περάσω...μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθώ Είδωμεν όμως* 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Αλήθεια τι ακριβώς κάνει η Βίβο? έχει περάσει δικά της καλώδια?


Παρα ήμουν αισιόδοξος μου φαίνεται !!! χεχε, από σήμερα τρέχω με Vivo παρόλαυτα...

Τι test μπορώ να κάνω να δω αποδόσεις? Γενικά τι πρέπει να κοιτάξω?

D/L έκανα με τα μισά πάντως από Rapidshare και στη Vivo που ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι επειδή είμαι νέος χρήστης ακόμα η γραμμή τεστάρεται...(παίζει αυτό? - ξέρει κανείς?)

Το τηλέφωνο είναι μια χαρά! Αντίθετα με τις πιο πολλές άλλες εταιρείες νομίζω , της Βίβο ακούγεται σαν το κανονικό , σε μένα τουλάχιστον...

ΥΓ : Το ποστ μου που quot-αρω είναι 4 μήνες πριν  :Smile:

----------


## Abades

Eνεργοποιήθηκες σε 4 μήνες;;;; Έχεις συγγένεια με την Ευφραίμογλου; (Ξέρω ότι αυτό θα διαγραφεί αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μην ρωτήσω)

----------


## Arson

lol Όχι  :Smile: 

65 εργάσιμες βασικά... Ήταν αρκετό διάστημα αλλά λόγω καλοκαιριού μια χαρά μου κατσε  :Wink:

----------


## Abades

> lol Όχι 
> 
> 65 εργάσιμες βασικά... Ήταν αρκετό διάστημα αλλά λόγω καλοκαιριού μια χαρά μου κατσε


Μεγάλο διάστημα;;;;; Οι εννιάμηνοι δηλαδή τι να πούνε; Να βγούνε στους δρόμους και να κάνουνε πορείες;  :Ork:  :Dwarf:  :Ork:  :Dwarf:  :Ork:  :Dwarf:

----------


## lewton

> Μεγάλο διάστημα;;;;; Οι εννιάμηνοι δηλαδή τι να πούνε; Να βγούνε στους δρόμους και να κάνουνε πορείες;


Κάπως έτσι;  :ROFL:

----------


## Antonis21

> Eνεργοποιήθηκες σε 4 μήνες;;;; Έχεις συγγένεια με την Ευφραίμογλου; (Ξέρω ότι αυτό θα διαγραφεί αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μην ρωτήσω)


_
Τι ειπε ο ανθρωπος...

Αυτα ειναι φήμες......._

----------


## Abades

> Κάπως έτσι;


Sorry lewton αλλά αυτοί είναι χειρότεροι από την βιβο.... άσχετο με το αν εσύ βγάζεις σπυράκια με το που ακούς το ονομά της.....

----------


## Arson

> D/L έκανα με τα μισά πάντως από Rapidshare και στη Vivo που ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι επειδή είμαι νέος χρήστης ακόμα η γραμμή τεστάρεται...(παίζει αυτό? - ξέρει κανείς?)


Nevermind !!!! Με 1,1Μb κατεβάζω από Rapid τελικά...  :One thumb up:

----------


## mikro_peponi

Ύστερα από ακριβώς 200 μέρες αναμονής 9,5 μήνες) ήρθαν τα Vivodia.! Την καλωδιακή δεν την συνέδεσα ακόμη γιατί πρέπει να αγοράσω patch cable. Τα τηλέφωνα μια χαρά μου φαίνονται, το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι μετά από κανα τέταρτο που μπαίνω στο νετ, μου βγάζει ότι δεν εμφανίζει τις σελίδες (αλλά αν κατεβάζω δεν έχει πρόβλημα συνεχίζει το κατέβασμα) αλλά αν θέλω να δω νέα σελίδα, να μπω στο msn κλπ πρέπει να κάνω restart. Αρκετά βαρετή διαδικασία. Υποθέτω όμως ότι δεν φταίει η Vivodi για αυτό, μιας και συνέβαινε και με την Dial up. Απλά όχι στο 15λεπτο αλλά αν είχα πχ ανοιχτό το pc ώρα και συνδεόμουν πάλι δεν εμφάνιζε σελίδες, ή αν ήμουν ώρα στο νετ και δεν έκανα τίποτα! Κι όλα αυτά μετά από format!  :ROFL:  Παρόλα αυτά τα vivodia δε νομίζω να φταίνε

----------


## Abades

> Ύστερα από ακριβώς 200 μέρες αναμονής 9,5 μήνες) ήρθαν τα Vivodia.! Την καλωδιακή δεν την συνέδεσα ακόμη γιατί πρέπει να αγοράσω patch cable. Τα τηλέφωνα μια χαρά μου φαίνονται, το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι μετά από κανα τέταρτο που μπαίνω στο νετ, μου βγάζει ότι δεν εμφανίζει τις σελίδες (αλλά αν κατεβάζω δεν έχει πρόβλημα συνεχίζει το κατέβασμα) αλλά αν θέλω να δω νέα σελίδα, να μπω στο msn κλπ πρέπει να κάνω restart. Αρκετά βαρετή διαδικασία. Υποθέτω όμως ότι δεν φταίει η Vivodi για αυτό, μιας και συνέβαινε και με την Dial up. Απλά όχι στο 15λεπτο αλλά αν είχα πχ ανοιχτό το pc ώρα και συνδεόμουν πάλι δεν εμφάνιζε σελίδες, ή αν ήμουν ώρα στο νετ και δεν έκανα τίποτα! Κι όλα αυτά μετά από format!  Παρόλα αυτά τα vivodia δε νομίζω να φταίνε


Καλορίζικη!!! Για δόσε και στατιστικά να δούμε ταχύτητες κλπ κλπ

----------


## lewton

> Sorry lewton αλλά αυτοί είναι χειρότεροι από την βιβο.... άσχετο με το αν εσύ βγάζεις σπυράκια με το που ακούς το ονομά της.....


Μα δε βγάζω σπυράκια.
Μου δίνει υλικό για κράξιμο.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Abades

> Μα δε βγάζω σπυράκια.
> Μου δίνει υλικό για κράξιμο.


Αντικειμενικά;;; Πιστεύω ότι εσύ θα κατηγορούσες την βιβο ακόμη και αν ήταν τέλεια σε όλα.... Αλλά συμφωνούμε για τον discworld.

----------


## lewton

> Αντικειμενικά;;; Πιστεύω ότι εσύ θα κατηγορούσες την βιβο ακόμη και αν ήταν τέλεια σε όλα.... *Αλλά συμφωνούμε για τον discworld.*


Έτσι!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Acer

> Ύστερα από ακριβώς 200 μέρες αναμονής 9,5 μήνες) ήρθαν τα Vivodia.!


200 μερες ειναι 6.5 μηνες ... οχι 9.5  :Wink:  (εκτος αν εννοεις 200 εργασιμες, αλλα και παλι τοτε δεν υπηρχε ακομη cabletv, μεσα Φεβρουαριου ξεκινησαν οι αιτησεις αν θυμαμαι καλα). Μαλλον θα εχασες το μετρημα μετα απο τοσους μηνες  :Smile:

----------


## mikro_peponi

> 200 μερες ειναι 6.5 μηνες ... οχι 9.5  (εκτος αν εννοεις 200 εργασιμες, αλλα και παλι τοτε δεν υπηρχε ακομη cabletv, μεσα Φεβρουαριου ξεκινησαν οι αιτησεις αν θυμαμαι καλα). Μαλλον θα εχασες το μετρημα μετα απο τοσους μηνες


hahah σωστά. Από την αναμονή μου έπαθα δυσλεξία. Εννοούσα 6.5 μήνες. Λοιπόν κατεβάζω απο το ftp.ntua με 1100. Από rapidshare όμως γύρω στα 200 kbs και στο  speedtest Μου βγάζει 3777kb/s download και 473 kb/s upload :- :Sad: (

----------


## Acer

> Λοιπόν κατεβάζω απο το ftp.ntua με 1100. Από rapidshare όμως γύρω στα 200 kbs και στο  speedtest Μου βγάζει 3777kb/s download και 473 kb/s upload :-(


το 1100 καλο, το 200 διορθωνεται αν το ψαξεις, τα διαφορα web-based speed tests αγνοησε τα εντελως, δινουν ανακριβη αποτελεσματα (μικροτερα)

----------


## mikro_peponi

ε είπαμε μικρότερα, όταν όμως το Modem και καλά λέει 13000 και βλέπεις 3000 πόσο έξω να πέφτουν πια? Κι όχι μόνο το speedest αλλά κι άλλα τέτοιου είδους. Τεσπα ας μην είμαι αχάριστη! Άντε και στα δικά σας φίλοι μου!

----------


## Acer

> ε είπαμε μικρότερα, όταν όμως το Modem και καλά λέει 13000 και βλέπεις 3000 πόσο έξω να πέφτουν πια?


πεφτουν εξω 13000-3000=10000  :Wink:  (believe it or not)

----------


## mikro_peponi

εγω έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να το πιστέψω αλλά όταν βλέπω κατέβασμα στα 200 αδυνατώ!

----------


## MariosThe

7 μήνες και 1 μέρα για την ενεργοποίηση με ταχύτητες για download 7932kbps και up 691

----------


## mikro_peponi

> 7 μήνες και 1 μέρα για την ενεργοποίηση με ταχύτητες για download 7932kbps και up 691


Αυτές είναι οι ταχύτητες που λέει το modem σου?

----------


## Acer

> εγω έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να το πιστέψω αλλά όταν βλέπω κατέβασμα στα 200 αδυνατώ!


1100 ειναι η ταχυτητα σου, οσο πιανεις απο το ntua (και με download manager θα πιασεις και παραπανω)

----------


## MariosThe

ναι. στο ftp.ntua.gr κατεβάζω με 730kbps περίπου αλλα στο speedtest.net παίζει μεταξύ 2100 και 6 περίπου

----------


## mikro_peponi

η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω με download manager γιατί όλο αυτό το Restart με έχει εκνευρίσει. Ναι εντάξει στο ntua πιάνω παραπάνω, αλλά τι να το κάνω, λες και θα κατεβάζω απο κει?  :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> Ναι εντάξει στο ntua πιάνω παραπάνω, αλλά τι να το κάνω, λες και θα κατεβάζω απο κει?


εννοουσα οτι η ταχυτητα που σου δινει η vivodi ειναι *αυτη* που κατεβαζεις απο ntua (*με* download manager) ... τωρα αν απο αλλου ειναι μικροτερη εχει να κανει με αλλους παραγοντες που εχουν περιθωρια για βελτιωση και την επιδεχονται οσο τους ψαχνει κανεις ...

----------


## N4speed

Αίτηση 24 απριλιου . Ενεργοποίηση 1 οκτώβρη!

10270/703

----------


## mikro_peponi

Αυτό που με "τρομάζει" είναι ότι μου είπαν ότι για 3 ώρες δεν θα μπορούν να με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο, αλλά έχουν περάσει 13 ώρες και μόλις με πήρα τηλέφωνο και καλώ αλλά δεν ακούω ντριν στην συσκευή. Να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ? Πωπω και πήρα και πόσα τηλέφωνα για να γιορτάσω αυτή μου την χαρά!  :Laughing:

----------


## Acer

> Αίτηση 24 απριλιου . Ενεργοποίηση 1 οκτώβρη!
> 
> 10270/703


φιλε N4speed, μου φαινεται στο "need for speed" εμεινες (απο χρονο ενεργοποιησης και απο ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου)  :Wink: 

Δεν πειραζει, υπαρχουν κι αλλοι που σταθηκαν λιγοτερο τυχεροι απο σενα ...

----------


## Acer

> Αυτό που με "τρομάζει" είναι ότι μου είπαν ότι για 3 ώρες δεν θα μπορούν να με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο, αλλά έχουν περάσει 13 ώρες και μόλις με πήρα τηλέφωνο και καλώ αλλά δεν ακούω ντριν στην συσκευή. Να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ? Πωπω και πήρα και πόσα τηλέφωνα για να γιορτάσω αυτή μου την χαρά!


ολοι οσοι πηραν εσενα ομως δεν θα χαρηκαν και τοσο οσο εσυ ...

----------


## mikro_peponi

> ολοι οσοι πηραν εσενα ομως δεν θα χαρηκαν και τοσο οσο εσυ ...


Ναι αλλά σίγουρα θα χαρούν όταν τους έρθει ο kill bill εφόσον ο πΟΤΕ χρεώνει ακριβότερα τις κλήσεις σε άλλες εταιρίες.! Εγώ πάλι εύχομαι να μην τις χρυσοπληρώσω τις κλήσεις ενθουσιασμού! :Worthy:

----------


## Acer

> Ναι αλλά σίγουρα θα χαρούν όταν τους έρθει ο kill bill εφόσον ο πΟΤΕ χρεώνει ακριβότερα τις κλήσεις σε άλλες εταιρίες.! Εγώ πάλι εύχομαι να μην τις χρυσοπληρώσω τις κλήσεις ενθουσιασμού!


ολες οσες εκανες *πριν* αρχισει να λειτουργει κανονικα το VoIP θα τις πληρωσεις κανονικοτατα  :Wink: 







(just kidding)

----------


## mikro_peponi

> ολες οσες εκανες *πριν* αρχισει να λειτουργει κανονικα το VoIP θα τις πληρωσεις κανονικοτατα



ναι το ξέρω αλλά αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι μήπως ο πΟΤΕ δεν έχει πάρει μπαχάρι την αλλαγή και εγώ θα πληρώσω τις κλήσεις μου, και οι αλλοι θα με παίρνουν και θα νομίζουν ότι δεν θα το σηκώνω? Παρεπιμπτόντως, αναγνώριση κλήσης που είχα θα έχω? Γιατί απόκρυψη αριθμού που είχα δεν έχω πια. Τέρμα οι φάρσες  :Laughing:

----------


## Acer

> ναι το ξέρω αλλά αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι μήπως ο πΟΤΕ δεν έχει πάρει μπαχάρι την αλλαγή και εγώ θα πληρώσω τις κλήσεις μου, και οι αλλοι θα με παίρνουν και θα νομίζουν ότι δεν θα το σηκώνω? Παρεπιμπτόντως, αναγνώριση κλήσης που είχα θα έχω? Γιατί απόκρυψη αριθμού που είχα δεν έχω πια. Τέρμα οι φάρσες


καμμια απο αυτες δεν προκειται να πληρωσεις (μαλλον σου ξεφυγαν οι 2 τελευταιες λεξουλες απο το post μου), δεν υπαρχει πια οτε στην γραμμη σου (εχεις αλλο καλωδιο τωρα), αναγνωριση και αποκρυψη μπορεις να εχεις, ειναι μεταξυ των ψηφιακων ευκολιων που παρεχει το cabletv

----------


## tsouf

Αναγνώριση δεν πρέπει να κάνεις τίποτα για να έχεις.

Για απόκρυψη πάτα *560# στην τηλεφωνική συσκευή (*561# για κατάργηση) ή μπες στο vp.vivodi.gr.  :Smile:

----------


## Arson

> ε είπαμε μικρότερα, όταν όμως το Modem και καλά λέει 13000 και βλέπεις 3000 πόσο έξω να πέφτουν πια? Κι όχι μόνο το speedest αλλά κι άλλα τέτοιου είδους. Τεσπα ας μην είμαι αχάριστη! Άντε και στα δικά σας φίλοι μου!


Και μένα τα speedtest χάλια δείχνουν... αλλά κατεβάζω με 1,1mb/sec οπότε  :Wink:  ...

Μην μασάς! Rapidshare και δυνατοί σέρβερ θα σου δίνουν full ταχύτητες πιστεύω... Aπλά χρησιμοποίησε D/L manager γιατί και γω στην αρχή που κατέβασα χωρίς , μόνο με Μοζίλα , κατέβασα με τα μισά! Χρησιμοποιώντας το plugin όμως 1,1  :Smile:

----------


## mikro_peponi

thankx tsouf για την πληροφορία. Arson τι download manager προτείνεις; Αυτόν που έχει ο firefox ως extention-προσθήκη ή κάποιον δικό μου; Πρινκάνω φορμάτ (κάποτε στην Δύση,πριν τα Χριστούγεννα) είχα τον free download manager. Με βόλευε πιο πολύ από το FlashGet.

----------


## Arson

Με τα plugin του Firefox (downthemAll) κατεβάζω στο full!

----------


## mikro_peponi

> Με τα plugin του Firefox (downthemAll) κατεβάζω στο full!


α Μπράβο, τώρα που είπες το όνομα το θυμήθηκα! thanks θα το δοκιμάσω όταν καταφέρω να σερφάρω με την ησυχία μου. Προς το παρόν είμαι μια ολόκληρη ώρα μέσα και δεν έχει πέσει

----------


## MariosThe

Απο την Τρίτη εχω ενεργοποιηθεί αλλα το τηλέφωνο δεν δουλεύει ακόμα. Δηλαδή μπορώ να πάρω αλλα δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.
Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι μπορώ να κάνω ή είναι φυσιολογική αυτή η καθυστέρηση στην ενεργοποίηση?

----------


## mikro_peponi

> Απο την Τρίτη εχω ενεργοποιηθεί αλλα το τηλέφωνο δεν δουλεύει ακόμα. Δηλαδή μπορώ να πάρω αλλα δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.
> Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι μπορώ να κάνω ή είναι φυσιολογική αυτή η καθυστέρηση στην ενεργοποίηση?


Περίεργο γιατί κι εγώ Τρίτη συνδέθηκα, μου είπαν ότι για 3 ώρες δεν θα μπορούν να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο και ανησυχούσα γιατί είχε φτάσει η επόμενη μέρα το πρωί κι ακόμη έπαιρνα, καλούσε αλλά δεν άκουγα τίποτα. (εννοώ έπαιρνα από το κινητό στο σταθερό). Εν τέλει ενεργοποιήθηκα Τετάρτη μεσημέρι. Δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση, αν έχεις συνδέσει τα πάντα μια χαρά πάρτους ένα τηλ γιατί αυτοί λένε ότι αν μέσα σε 2 μέρες δεν τους ειδοποιήσεις θα θεωρήσουν ότι η υπηρεσία εγκαταστάθηκε και λειτουργεί μια χαρά κι άντε βρες άκρη μετά

----------


## turmoil

!!!!!! ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!!!!

Αίτηση για Telefonet 1 Μαρτίου 2007 σε ανενεργό βρόγχο. Σύνδεση έγινε 20 Σεπ 07!!!!!!! 

Είναι ή δεν είναι ρεκόρ????

ΥΓ Κυριακή (7.10) βράδυ το μοντεμ έχει χάσει συγχρονισμό. Πρέπει να είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα.

Αθάνατη Ελλάδα με την ευρυζωνικότητα.... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

> !!!!!! ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!!!!
> 
> Αίτηση για Telefonet 1 Μαρτίου 2007 σε ανενεργό βρόγχο. Σύνδεση έγινε 20 Σεπ 07!!!!!!! 
> 
> Είναι ή δεν είναι ρεκόρ????
> 
> ΥΓ Κυριακή (7.10) βράδυ το μοντεμ έχει χάσει συγχρονισμό. Πρέπει να είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αθάνατη Ελλάδα με την ευρυζωνικότητα....


Με γειά.  :Smile: 
Πες μας και που μένεις να μάθουμε που έγινε το καλό.  :Wink:

----------


## turmoil

Ευχαριστώ :-)

Το κέντρο που συνδέθηκα είναι στο Χαλάνδρι ...

----------


## mikro_peponi

> !!!!!! ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!!!!
> 
> Αίτηση για Telefonet 1 Μαρτίου 2007 σε ανενεργό βρόγχο. Σύνδεση έγινε 20 Σεπ 07!!!!!!! 
> 
> Είναι ή δεν είναι ρεκόρ????
> 
> ΥΓ Κυριακή (7.10) βράδυ το μοντεμ έχει χάσει συγχρονισμό. Πρέπει να είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αθάνατη Ελλάδα με την ευρυζωνικότητα....


Όχι, μια φίλη μου έκανε αίτηση 7 Μαρτίου κι ακόμη περιμένει το Telefonet!! :Respekt:

----------


## Kal1138

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση τέλος Μαρτίου, για Cable TV, κ ενεργοποιήθηκα χθές. 6.5μήνες, σχεδόν, από τότε που έκανα την αίτηση κ 6 από τότε που την καταχώρησαν στο σύστημά τους.

----------


## takgeorg

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση για Cable TV, *23.2.07*
Μετά 6 μήνες μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους έχει δώσει πόρτα!!! 
Μετά 8 μήνες ακύρωσα την αίτηση!!!

----------


## geonet

Εγώ που έκανα αίτηση για Telefonet στα μέσα Μαρτίου 2007 μεχρι πότε να περιμένω τη Vivodi ...??

Περιοχή Καλλίπολη - Πειραιάς.

Όλο λένε οτι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ (έχω γνωστό εκεί) αλλά δεν βγαίνει κανένας προιστάμενος της Vivodi στη γραμμή να μιλήσει υπεύθυνα. 

Η ανευθυνότητα σε όλο το μεγαλείο.

----------


## imago

ωραία όλα αυτά και πολύ χρήσιμα μάλιστα...εμένα η ερώτηση μου όμως είναι απλη...αυτή την εποχή γίνονται πιο γρήγορα οι ενεργοποιήσεις η μπα?γιατι σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση για το telefonet+ ...να υποθέσω οτι οι περισσότεροι θα μου πείτε όχι ??και κατι ακόμα καμιά καλή modifa για να μην μείνω χωρίς internet?έχω τώρα φοιτικό ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 768 που λήγει σε 10 μερες..

----------


## mikro_peponi

> ωραία όλα αυτά και πολύ χρήσιμα μάλιστα...εμένα η ερώτηση μου όμως είναι απλη...αυτή την εποχή γίνονται πιο γρήγορα οι ενεργοποιήσεις η μπα?γιατι σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση για το telefonet+ ...να υποθέσω οτι οι περισσότεροι θα μου πείτε όχι ??και κατι ακόμα καμιά καλή modifa για να μην μείνω χωρίς internet?έχω τώρα φοιτικό ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 768 που λήγει σε 10 μερες..


τπτ σε jetpack, conn-x trial?

----------


## imago

νομίζω έχει ενα η κοπέλα μου που μόλις εχθές χώρισα..!!!μήπως να τα ξαναβρώ μαζί της;;;;;;;;;;;;;;θα παίζει όμως ;θεωρητικά είναι τα ίδια OTENET kai Conn-x ?

----------


## Acer

Off Topic






> νομίζω έχει ενα η κοπέλα μου που μόλις εχθές χώρισα..!!!μήπως να τα ξαναβρώ μαζί της;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


προσωπικα δεν θα στο συμβουλευα, *αν* τυχον καταλαβει οτι μονο γι αυτο ξαναγυρισες, προβλεπω να σου προσγειωνει το modem ξερεις που ...  :Wink:

----------


## Abades

Φίλε μου Acer θα σου θυμίσω το motto σου: "... what doesn't kill you makes you stronger ..."....... Η προσγείωση του modem δεν πρόκειται να σκοτώσει το παιδί....  :Medic:

----------


## Acer

> Φίλε μου Acer θα σου θυμίσω το motto σου: "... what doesn't kill you makes you stronger ..."....... Η προσγείωση του modem δεν πρόκειται να σκοτώσει το παιδί....


... μα εγω το καημενο το modem σκεφτομουνα που ισως να εσπαγε *αδικως*  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## imago

χαχαχα!!!ρε μαγκες ωραία ..δεν μου είπε κανείς όμως αν θα παίξει over otenet το conn-x!! χαχα!!!modemaki παίρνουμε άλλο κοπέλα που αγοράζουμε?το e-shop παντως δεν πουλάει..

----------


## Abades

Καλά δεν θα έχανε και η βενετιά βελόνι, μπας και δείνει κανα vood o OTE για να στεναχωρηθούμε......???????

----------


## Acer

Off Topic






> modemaki παίρνουμε άλλο κοπέλα που αγοράζουμε? το e-shop παντως δεν πουλάει..


no probs ... (δεν υπαρχουν μονο στις adsl συνδεσεις "trials" you know)  :Whistle:  :Wink:

----------


## marsupilami

Λοιπον επειδη δεν βρηκα θρεντ με τιτλο "σε ποσο χρονο δεν ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη σας" ( για εμας τους ακυρωθεντες εννοω), θα γραψω εδω.
Αιτηση 28-3-07 ,αιτηση ακυρωσης 12-10-07 εφταμιση μηνες μετα.Ο λογος? εκτος οτι εβλεπα το cable tv σαν τη δευτερα παρουσια δλδ να πλησιαζει αλλα να μην ερχετε ποτε, ειναι κ αυτη α απροσωπη εταιρεια που δεν βγαινει ποτε στο τηλ ενας τεχνικος, ενας προισταμενος ενας υπευθυνος κατι ρε παιδι μου.
Μονιμος μιλας με καποιον η καποιαν θεση ταδε σου λεει την καλτσα του κ αυτο εινε ολο.Εινε σαν να μην πηρες τηλ γιατι δεν εμαθες τπτ καινουριο.
Συν ολλα τα παραπανω 2 με 3 ατομα που ειδα να εχουν ενεργοποιηθει στη καλλιθεα οπου μενω δεν βλεπω να ξεπερνανε τα 6 mbps.
Ποιος ο λογος λοιπον να περιμενω κ αλλο το μπαχαλο βιβο κ να μην κρατησω την παλια γραμμουλα μου που παει μια χαρα κ να διαλεξω αλλο παροχο.Ασε που τοσους μηνες μετα βγηκαν κ αλλα πακετα μια χαρα.
Βεβαια ο καθενας μας ειναι αλλη περιπτωση, κουραγιο σε οσους  αναμενουν.

----------


## imago

υπάρχουνε και γκόμενες trial ?αυτες είναι μάπα ρε....χαλάνε αμέσως...ασε που δεν έχουνε καλό τροφοδιτκό και μπορεί να μείνεις..!

----------


## Acer

> Ποιος ο λογος λοιπον να περιμενω κ αλλο το μπαχαλο βιβο κ να μην κρατησω την παλια γραμμουλα μου που παει μια χαρα κ να διαλεξω αλλο παροχο.


 :Thinking: σε αυτο το point δεν εχεις και αδικο ... πχ η NetOne χρησιμοποιει το ιδιο καλωδιο που εχεις και τωρα ...

----------


## Abades

Εγώ τώρα πειράζει που σκέφτομαι να γραφτώ στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ;;;; Το κακό είναι ότι πρώτα πρέπει να φτιάξω το laptop. Να αρχίσω να διαβάζω συμβόλαια της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να το παίζω μούρη στους τηλεφωνητές της;;;;

----------


## marsupilami

Παιδες κ εγω για Netone σκεφτομαι νομιζω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη τωρα τουλαχιστον για εμενα.
Ενταξει ειναι 5euro πιο ακριβη αλλα δεν περνας την αναμονη της βιβοντι κ αν δειτε στα θρεντ της netone (που φανταζομε εχετε δει), οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες ειναι ευχαριστημενοι.Οσο για το cable tv τπτ δεν στερουμαι γιατι απλα ποτε δεν το ειχα.Φιλε abades επειδη εισαι καλλιθεα κ εσυ κοιτα σε τη ταχυτητα συνχρονιζουν κ οι υπολοιποι με cable tv στην καλλιθεα κ πες μου αν εχω αδικο.Κ δεν χρειαζεται να το παιξεις μουρη στους τηλεφωνητες της netone, Θα δεις οτι ειναι εξυπηρετικοι.Εγω αυτος που μιλησα 1ον μου ειπε επιθετο κ ονομα κ 2ον ειχε γνωσεις κ μου ελυσε τις αποριες μου, πραγμα που ηθελα 10 τηλ κ 3 email στη βιβο.
Δεν εχω σκοπο να επηρεασω κανενα ουτε κακιες βγαζω, πραγματικοτητες λεω τουλαχιστον της περιπτωσης μου.

----------


## imago

καλα κάνεις...μπορούμε να βάλουμε ενα poll κεντρικό για το ποια θεωρείτε την πιο "καλή λύση¨συνδυασμο "χρονο ενεργοποίηση,κόστος,υπηρεσίες" ? να αποφασισω και εγώ και αρκετοί άλλοι !?!!

----------


## imago

γιατι ας πούμε με καίει πάρα πολυ να μην περιμένω 1.000 μήνες για να έχω internet ..καλυτερα ας πούμε μια μέτρια ταχυτητα και αναμονή 1 εβδομαδα παρά τέζα ταχυτητα και αναμονή 10 μήνες...ακούω προτάσεις...σαν πρώτη μου επιλογή έχω Vivvodi Χολαργό είμαι....

----------


## giouxou84

Αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε!

----------


## Abades

> Παιδες κ εγω για Netone σκεφτομαι νομιζω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη τωρα τουλαχιστον για εμενα.
> Ενταξει ειναι 5euro πιο ακριβη αλλα δεν περνας την αναμονη της βιβοντι κ αν δειτε στα θρεντ της netone (που φανταζομε εχετε δει), οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες ειναι ευχαριστημενοι.Οσο για το cable tv τπτ δεν στερουμαι γιατι απλα ποτε δεν το ειχα.Φιλε abades επειδη εισαι καλλιθεα κ εσυ κοιτα σε τη ταχυτητα συνχρονιζουν κ οι υπολοιποι με cable tv στην καλλιθεα κ πες μου αν εχω αδικο.Κ δεν χρειαζεται να το παιξεις μουρη στους τηλεφωνητες της netone, Θα δεις οτι ειναι εξυπηρετικοι.Εγω αυτος που μιλησα 1ον μου ειπε επιθετο κ ονομα κ 2ον ειχε γνωσεις κ μου ελυσε τις αποριες μου, πραγμα που ηθελα 10 τηλ κ 3 email στη βιβο.
> Δεν εχω σκοπο να επηρεασω κανενα ουτε κακιες βγαζω, πραγματικοτητες λεω τουλαχιστον της περιπτωσης μου.


Θα πρέπει να πω ότι και τα παιδιά της βιβο είναι ευγενέστατα και όσες φορές έχω καλέσει δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα συνενόησης. Το "κακό" με μενα είναι ότι πριν κάνω την όποια κίνηση διαβάζω πολύ προσεκτικά τους όρους των συμβολαίων -όπως έχω κάνει και με την βιβο- που για μένα είναι πρώτη επιλογή, και μιλάω με τους τηλεφωνητές με συγκεκριμένα επιχειρήματα και όχι στη βάση "αυτό δεν είναι λογικό γιατί δεν με συμφέρει".

----------


## mikro_peponi

> χαχαχα!!!ρε μαγκες ωραία ..δεν μου είπε κανείς όμως αν θα παίξει over otenet το conn-x!! χαχα!!!modemaki παίρνουμε άλλο κοπέλα που αγοράζουμε?το e-shop παντως δεν πουλάει..


Θαρρώ πως είναι ίδια. Εγώ είχα βρει ένα Modemaki της κακιάς στιγμής για conn-x trial. Πάντω η διαφορά του conn-x από την otenet είναι η τιμή. Πάρτους τηλ και πεστους ότι έχεις otenet και τώρα θες να ενεργοποιήσεις το conn-x και θα σου πουν. Όσο για την Netone κι εγώ την σκέφτομαι για του χρόνου (από τώρα για του χρόνου που καταντήσαμε) αλλά σκέφτομαι και την On επειδή έχει τα Ελληνικά κανάλια κι επειδή εδώ που είμαι καλό σήμα δεν έχω θα με βόλευε. Τα ξένα δεν με απασχολούν :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> Όσο για την Netone κι εγώ την σκέφτομαι για του χρόνου (από τώρα για του χρόνου που καταντήσαμε) αλλά σκέφτομαι και την On επειδή έχει τα Ελληνικά κανάλια κι επειδή εδώ που είμαι καλό σήμα δεν έχω θα με βόλευε. Τα ξένα δεν με απασχολούν


μεχρι του χρονου τετοιο καιρο θα εχουν αλλαξει *πολλα* παντως στα πακετα/προσφορες/παροχους, απλα αναλογισου *ποσα* συνεβησαν μεσα στο περασμενο 12μηνο  :Wink:

----------


## NeKoS

> Θαρρώ πως είναι ίδια. Εγώ είχα βρει ένα Modemaki της κακιάς στιγμής για conn-x trial. Πάντω η διαφορά του conn-x από την otenet είναι η τιμή. Πάρτους τηλ και πεστους ότι έχεις otenet και τώρα θες να ενεργοποιήσεις το conn-x και θα σου πουν. Όσο για την Netone κι εγώ την σκέφτομαι για του χρόνου (από τώρα για του χρόνου που καταντήσαμε) αλλά σκέφτομαι και την On επειδή έχει τα Ελληνικά κανάλια κι επειδή εδώ που είμαι καλό σήμα δεν έχω θα με βόλευε. Τα ξένα δεν με απασχολούν


και εμενα ρε γαμωτο θα με βολευανε τα ελληνικα καναλια γιατι η κεραια μου ειναι χαλια.Ενας λογος να πηγαινα Οn ειναι αυτος!!!

----------


## Arson

> και εμενα ρε γαμωτο θα με βολευανε τα ελληνικα καναλια γιατι η κεραια μου ειναι χαλια.Ενας λογος να πηγαινα Οn ειναι αυτος!!!


Και μένα! Αλλά τώρα είναι αργά...  :Sad:

----------


## Acer

(τωρα που μπηκατε στον χορο ... θα χορεψετε)  :Wink:  Ενταξει, ευκαιρια να φρεσκαρετε και τα Αγγλικα σας λιγο, με τα ξενα καναλια της vivo ... ειναι και πολυ ενημερωτικα/εκπαιδευτικα  :Smile:

----------


## 75costas

Πάντως μην το έχετε σίγουρο ότι του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή δε θα προσφέρουν και οι υπόλοιποι εναλλακτικοί ελληνικά κανάλια. Εγώ το θεωρώ από εξαιρετικά πιθανό εώς σίγουρο. Δε πιστεύω δηλαδη ότι η On έχει την αποκλειστικότητα αναμετάδοσης των ελευθέρων τηλεοπτικών καναλιών.
Και πράγματι η NetONE μοιάζει μια πολύ καλή επιλογή αν λάβεις υπόψη ότι έχουν και άμεση επικοινωνία με τα μέλη του Forum μέσα από το site.

----------


## NeKoS

> (τωρα που μπηκατε στον χορο ... θα χορεψετε)  Ενταξει, ευκαιρια να φρεσκαρετε και τα Αγγλικα σας λιγο, με τα ξενα καναλια της vivo ... ειναι και πολυ ενημερωτικα/εκπαιδευτικα


μωρε ας συνεχισει να παιζει τοσο αψογα η τηλεφωνια και το Net και ας μην βλεπω Τν......

----------


## imago

ωραία μπορεί κάποιος που ν έκανε σχετικά πρόσφατα αίτηση σε κάποια απο αυτές τις εταιρείες να μας πεί σε πόσο ενεργοποίηθηκε άααααν ενεργοποίηθηκε να ξέρουμε ρε αδερφέ!!τι γίνεται στο τώρα γιατι από μήνα σε μήνα αλλάζουνε πολλά !!

----------


## Arson

Εγώ! Πειραιάς 3 μήνες.

----------


## imago

> Εγώ! Πειραιάς 3 μήνες.


εταιρία δεν έβαλες?απλά αίτηση έκανες και την ενεργοποίσες μόνος σου ;;πλάκα κάνω φυσικα...μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς πότε την έκανες πότε ενργοποίθηκε και εταιρεία?μάλλον vivvodi να υποθέσω ε...

----------


## trelos21

λοιπον ας το παρω απο την αρχη
TELLAS 6 μηνες με μεγαλη κοροιδια απο μερους τους (απανταγαν με αοριστειες) με αποτελεσμα να διακοψω την αιτηση και να υποβαλω στην VIVODI . Ενα μηνα μετα την αιτηση διαγραφης με πηραν και με ρωτησαν αν θελω παλυ (φυσικα αρνηθηκα και τους τα εχωσα). Στην VIVODI λοιπον αφου περιμενα 2,5 μηνες και με ακρη (ελληνικο δεμονιο πανταααα) συνδεθηκα. Μεσα καλοκαιριου . Εως και Σεπτεβρη τελες διακοπες στο δικτυο κυριως οταν μιλουσα τηλεφωνικα . Μετα απο τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια μαζι τους διορθωθηκε και πλεον ειμαι καλα...

Ξεχασα περιοχη Ν.Σμυρνη

----------


## Arson

> εταιρία δεν έβαλες?απλά αίτηση έκανες και την ενεργοποίσες μόνος σου ;;πλάκα κάνω φυσικα...μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς πότε την έκανες πότε ενργοποίθηκε και εταιρεία?μάλλον vivvodi να υποθέσω ε...


E στο section της βίβο μιλάμε και το παρέλειψα. Ναι βίβο! 31/6 αίτηση 1/10 ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## imago

Παιδιά θα σας πω τι επικρατεί στο κεφάλι μου με ία λέξη......ΧΑΟΣ. να ρωτήσω κάτι..έχω για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες ακόμα OTENET..άν κάνω τώρα την αίτηση για Vivvodi θα μου το κόψουνε το internet ?συμφέρει να την κάνω τώρα για να μην μείνω χωρίς ιντερνετ πολλές μέρες;;;;ιδέες???

----------


## Acer

> E στο section της βίβο μιλάμε και το παρέλειψα.


εξαλλου και το adsl-info στο προφιλ σου ειναι πληρεστατο (υποδειγμα θα ελεγα για ολους εδω μεσα)  :Wink:

----------


## imago

> εξαλλου και το adsl-info στο προφιλ σου ειναι πληρεστατο (υποδειγμα θα ελεγα για ολους εδω μεσα)


εντάξει θυσιάστε με στους θεούς των τηλεπικοινωνιών για το λάθος μου !! :Worthy:  .!!

----------


## Acer

> εντάξει θυσιάστε με στους θεούς των τηλεπικοινωνιών για το λάθος μου !! .!!


μιας και γραφτηκες μολις δυο 24ωρα πριν you're excused (this time)  :Wink:

----------


## imago

> Παιδιά θα σας πω τι επικρατεί στο κεφάλι μου με ία λέξη......ΧΑΟΣ. να ρωτήσω κάτι..έχω για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες ακόμα OTENET..άν κάνω τώρα την αίτηση για Vivvodi θα μου το κόψουνε το internet ?συμφέρει να την κάνω τώρα για να μην μείνω χωρίς ιντερνετ πολλές μέρες;;;;ιδέες???


merci...μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος τώρα..!?

----------


## Acer

> άν κάνω τώρα την αίτηση για Vivvodi θα μου το κόψουνε το internet ?


αν *δεν* θες να μεινεις καθολου χωρις internet, το καλυτερο ειναι να κανεις αιτηση για καποιο full-llu πακετο (και να μην διακοψεις την otenet συνδεση σου παρα μονο μια μερα *μετα* την ενεργοποιηση της Vivodi, η οποια ισως να αργησει μεν καπως, στο μεταξυ ομως θα εχεις συνεχως internet). Αν τωρα πας για shared-llu πακετο, θα μεινεις σιγουρα για ενα διαστημα χωρις internet ...

και by the way (επειδη βλεπω το εχεις γραψει πολλες φορες) το Vivodi γραφεται με ενα "v"  :Wink:

----------


## NeKoS

> αν *δεν*Αν τωρα πας για shared-llu πακετο, θα μεινεις σιγουρα για ενα διαστημα χωρις internet ...


Πες του ομως ενα ενδεικτικο διαστημα να φρικαρει ...  :Razz:   (2 μηνακια χαλαρα)

----------


## imago

> αν *δεν* θες να μεινεις καθολου χωρις internet, το καλυτερο ειναι να κανεις αιτηση για καποιο full-llu πακετο (και να μην διακοψεις την otenet συνδεση σου παρα μονο μια μερα *μετα* την ενεργοποιηση της Vivodi, η οποια ισως να αργησει μεν καπως, στο μεταξυ ομως θα εχεις συνεχως internet). Αν τωρα πας για shared-llu πακετο, θα μεινεις σιγουρα για ενα διαστημα χωρις internet ...
> 
> και by the way (επειδη βλεπω το εχεις γραψει πολλες φορες) το Vivodi γραφεται με ενα "v"


oook!!θα κοιτάω και τους τόνους..!εννοείς οτι θα μείνω τον καιρό απο την ημέρα που θα μου τελιώσει η οτενετ μέχρι να μπεί η βιβοντι η οταν θα κάνω την αίτηση θα μου την κόψουνε "κατευθειαν" ..;;

----------


## Acer

> εννοείς οτι θα μείνω τον καιρό απο την ημέρα που θα μου τελιώσει η οτενετ μέχρι να μπεί η βιβοντι η οταν θα κάνω την αίτηση θα μου την κόψουνε "κατευθειαν" ..;;


το πρωτο

----------


## imago

με ενα conn-x trial λες να την παλέψω ?

----------


## Acer

> με ενα conn-x trial λες να την παλέψω ?


βασικα αν πας για Vivodi shared-llu (εστω και) *με* conn-x trial η αιτηση σου θα απορριφθει γιατι η γραμμη σου *δεν* θα ειναι adsl-free

----------


## imago

αααα..μαλιστα....δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία με shared llu ..?το τελεφοντ+ ειναι shared llu η μπορω να το κανω και full ?τεσπα..τι να κάνω...θα βρω κανά βίσμα μήπως και γίνει η δουλειά..!!

----------


## Acer

> αααα..μαλιστα....δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία με shared llu ..?το τελεφοντ+ ειναι shared llu η μπορω να το κανω και full ?


telefonet/telefonet+/cabletv/dslphone ειναι full-llu (και επισης μπορεις να εχεις *και* το max10 ως full-llu). Με ολα τα παραπανω γινεται τελικα να *μην* μεινεις χωρις internet *ουτε* για μιση μερα, αν ειναι οντως τοσο σημαντικο για σενα (φυσικα η ενεργοποιηση σε full-llu θα παρει καποιο διαστημα οπως ειπαμε, but still...)  :Wink: 




> τι να κάνω...θα βρω κανά βίσμα μήπως και γίνει η δουλειά..!!


α μπραβο, αυτο θα ειναι και *το* καλυτερο  :One thumb up:

----------


## imago

μαρέσει που σαν έλληνες κοιτάμε να πάμε μπροστά..!ωραία επειδή σκέfτομαι για telefonet+ το λέω..δηλαδή θα έχω ιντερνετ πρίν ενεργοποιθεί το τελεφονετ ? σορυ απλα ειμαι λίγο noob και δεν τα ελέγχω αυτα!!

----------


## Acer

> δηλαδή θα έχω ιντερνετ πρίν ενεργοποιθεί το τελεφονετ ?


οχι, την ιδια μερα ενεργοποιουνται ολα μαζι

----------


## imago

άρα πως γίνεται να μην μείνω χωρίς ιντερνετ τοτε??εννοείς να κρατήσω αυτη που έχω η να βάλω conn-x trial μέχρι να μου το ενεργοποιήσουνε????

----------


## Acer

> άρα πως γίνεται να μην μείνω χωρίς ιντερνετ τοτε??εννοείς να κρατήσω αυτη που έχω η να βάλω conn-x trial μέχρι να μου το ενεργοποιήσουνε????


*μονο* αν μεταβεις σε full-llu ειπαμε δεν μενεις χωρις internet. Kαι μεχρι την ημερα της ενεργοποιησης μπορεις να εχεις *ο,τι* θελεις ... διοτι εκεινη την μερα (για να στο πω εντελως απλα) θα βγαλουν το ενα καλωδιο απο την θεση του και θα σου βαλουν αλλο

----------


## imago

sorry που στα έπριξα αλλα χίλια thanx!!!κατάλαβα !!!εισαι θεός..  ( να πω κι άλλα ;; :Wink:   :Worthy:

----------


## Acer

> sorry που στα έπριξα αλλα χίλια thanx!!!κατάλαβα !!!εισαι θεός..  ( να πω κι άλλα ;;


αν και νομιζω οτι υπερβαλλεις λιγακι, ειμαστε εδω για να βοηθαμε each other (κατι ξερει ο ενας, κατι ξερει ο αλλος, τα πεταμε *ολα* εδω μεσα και μαθαινουμε *ολοι* στο τελος).  :Smile:  Και μακαρι προσωπικα να το αξιολογουσα/χαρακτηριζα ως "πρηξιμο" αυτο (δεν ειναι ουτε το 1% απο αυτο που δεχομαι καθημερινα, με τα τερτιπια της αγορας, κλπ)

----------


## Arson

Θα προσπαθήσω να σε βοηθήσω και γω...να καταλάβεις...

Είχα Οτε με 4νετ. Έκανα αίτηση για τελεφονετ+ (full llu).

Όταν ήρθε ο τεχνικός της βιβο, εγώ ήμουν online ακόμα με την 4νετ  :Smile:  και σε τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ  :Smile: 

Του λέω μισό να κλείσω το PC.

Μου έβαλε το τελεφονετ+ και την επόμενη μέρα εκαθαρριστικό ΟΤΕ και διακοπή. Και ουσιαστικά αυτό που πληρώνω χωρίς αν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή είναι τα τελευταία 20Ε της 4νετ τα οποία η χρέωση είχε γίνει ήδη βασικά  :Smile: 

Αλλά δυστυχώς το μάτιασα το βίβο ίντερνετ μου . Συγχρονίζω στα μισά και από ότι στην 1η βδομάδα  :Sad:  Θα το φτιάξουν όμως (ελπίζω) και θα γίνω ένθερμος υποστηρικτής τους . Στον πειραιά 2 φίλοι ενεργοποιήθηκαν σε 2 βδομάδς με την ΟΝ και προς το παρών είναι σούπερ αλλά όταν ''μπουκώσει'' δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνεται  :Wink:  Τι περιοχή πειραιά είσαι να σου πω....

Τέλος , εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι από το CC της Vivo είμαι περισσότερο ευχαριστημένος απότι της 4νετ και της Οτενετ.

----------


## Abades

Μια διόρθωση... το telefonet+ μπορεί να είναι και ΑΡΥΣ...... Προσοχή στον όρο 8 της πρώτης σελίδας της αίτησης.....

----------


## imago

δεν είμαι πειραιά απλά παίρνω απο πειραιά λόγω φοιτιτικού πακέτου....  :Wink:  οσο για το ΑΡΥΣ νομίζω οτι δεν παίζει σε μένα καθώς στο χολαργό που μένω έχει φτάσει η υπηρεσία..εκτός και αν μου λένε μούφες..!!

----------


## imago

επειδή όμως μόλις διάβασα τι λέει ο όρος 8 υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το κάνουνε χωρίς να μου το πούνε ...υπο την έννοια οτι μου έχουνε πεί οτι υπάρχει κάλυψη και διαθεσιμότητα..???

----------


## Abades

Ο όρος δηλώνει ότι αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί μόνο αν δεν υπάρχει τεχνική δυνατότητα από πλευράς βιβο. Αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο δίκτυο είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## NeKoS

> sorry που στα έπριξα αλλα χίλια thanx!!!κατάλαβα !!!εισαι θεός..  ( να πω κι άλλα ;;


μΠΑ μην ανχεσαι ετσι βοηθαει παντα ο Acer.....  απλα εγω εχω να σου πω να βαλεις vivodi cable.Τα σπαει αλλα αργει....Αν δεν εχεις προβληματα και ψυχολογικα επελεξε το  :ROFL:

----------


## imago

danke ...δεν είμαι κόλακας αλλα πραγματικά κάνετε φοβερή δουλειά..!!!!νομίζω τετελεσται...Vivodi θα πέσει και ο θεός μαζί μου..!!

----------


## Abades

cabletv??? Γιατί; Για να δώσει 60+53,55+45 στον πρώτο λογαριασμό; Καλύτερο το telefonet+ μόνο 35+17,85+53,55 στον πρώτο λογαριασμό. Και ο Acer είναι αστέρι......

----------


## imago

> μΠΑ μην ανχεσαι ετσι βοηθαει παντα ο Acer.....  απλα εγω εχω να σου πω να βαλεις vivodi cable.Τα σπαει αλλα αργει....Αν δεν εχεις προβληματα και ψυχολογικα επελεξε το


είμαι ολιγαρκής !!καλύτερα να βάλω κάτι light να δώ πως πάει και άν πηγαίνει καλά η βιβο μοντάρω και ένα cable...δεν είμαι απο τους τολμηρούς ..είμαι λιγο προσέχω για να έχω..!!!

----------


## NeKoS

> είμαι ολιγαρκής !!καλύτερα να βάλω κάτι light να δώ πως πάει και άν πηγαίνει καλά η βιβο μοντάρω και ένα cable...δεν είμαι απο τους τολμηρούς ..είμαι λιγο προσέχω για να έχω..!!!



Ενταξει μην τρελενομαστε συνδεση ειναι ,δεν ειναι επενδυση.....Εγω πετυχα cable με 33 euro...

----------


## Abades

Και τώρα γρινιάζεις για την αναμονή κλήσης......

----------


## imago

ααααα και κάτι ακόμα..!!δεν πιστεύω το τηλέφωνο να είναι VoIP ????

----------


## Abades

> ααααα και κάτι ακόμα..!!δεν πιστεύω το τηλέφωνο να είναι VoIP ????


Να το πιστεύσεις.... Διάβασε και το site της βιβο....

----------


## NeKoS

> Και τώρα γρινιάζεις για την αναμονή κλήσης......


Αναφορα θεματος ητανε δεν ειναι γκρινια...Λαθος ενημερωση ητανε απο εκεινους,δεν μου χαλασε η διαθεση κιολας....Ναι voip ειναι και παιζει super(σε εμενα τουλαχιστον)!!!

----------


## imago

> Να το πιστεύσεις.... Διάβασε και το site της βιβο....


oooooo μας έλιωσες..!!επειδή διάβασα και δεν είδα να γράφει κάτι υπέθεσα οτι δεν είναι...VoIP = πρόβλημα στο ιντερνετ = πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο ?

----------


## Abades

Μα δεν σου είπαν ότι όλες οι ψηφιακές δυσκολίες παρέχονται;;

----------


## NeKoS

> Μα δεν σου είπαν ότι όλες οι ψηφιακές δυσκολίες παρέχονται;;


χαΧΑΧαχαχα!!!Ναι αν δεν εχεις ρευμα δεν εχεις τιποτα :One thumb up:

----------


## imago

> Μα δεν σου είπαν ότι όλες οι ψηφιακές δυσκολίες παρέχονται;;


αμααααααν...τι ανώμαλη προσγείωση....ξέρουμε εταιρία που το σταθερό της να μην είναι VoIP και να προσφέρει απεριόριστες μπλα μπλα??

----------


## NeKoS

> αμααααααν...τι ανώμαλη προσγείωση....ξέρουμε εταιρία που το σταθερό της να μην είναι VoIP και να προσφέρει απεριόριστες μπλα μπλα??


δεν ενοουσε αυτο..... :Razz:

----------


## Abades

> oooooo μας έλιωσες..!!επειδή διάβασα και δεν είδα να γράφει κάτι υπέθεσα οτι δεν είναι...VoIP = πρόβλημα στο ιντερνετ = πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο ?


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: *H YΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΑΛΕΙΠΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΓΥΑΤΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΤΗΛΕΜΟΙΟΤΥΠΙΑΣ (FAX) ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ DATA ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΙ , POS, κτλ)*

----------


## imago

> δεν ενοουσε αυτο.....


κατάλαβα τι ενοούσε απλά εγω προσγειώθηκα γιατι δεν ψήνω να έχω πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο μου όταν δεν έχω ρεύμα !!

----------


## imago

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: *H YΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΑΛΕΙΠΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΓΥΑΤΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΤΗΛΕΜΟΙΟΤΥΠΙΑΣ (FAX) ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ DATA ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΙ , POS, κτλ)*


α ρε Abades με σώνεις δώσε μου και μία εταιρεία που να μην έχει VoIP τηλεφωνία και με έφτιαξες!!!

----------


## Abades

forthnet, tellas

----------


## NeKoS

> κατάλαβα τι ενοούσε απλά εγω προσγειώθηκα γιατι δεν ψήνω να έχω πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο μου όταν δεν έχω ρεύμα !!


και εγω Πειραια μενω ,δεν μενω στο Τεπελενη.....

----------


## NeKoS

> forthnet, tellas


δηλαδη Ελεος,ΕΛΕΟΣ  :ROFL:

----------


## imago

> forthnet, tellas


πωωωωωωω......τωρα μας αποτέλιωσες..!!!!τι forthnet kai tellas....πωωωωω....πίκρα..!!ο ρε ΟΤΕς που θα πέσει...αυτή τη νέα υπηρεσία με τα 50 euro λέει με 1Mbit (άκου εδώ) και απεριόριστες κλήσεις είναι πρός όλους η μόνο για προορισμούς ΟΤΕ..;;;;

----------


## Abades

> δηλαδη Ελεος,ΕΛΕΟΣ


Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αν πω ότι προτιμώ την βιβο θα με ρωτάνε και πάλι για τους όρους της συμβασής μου, οπότε απλά ενημερώνω όταν ξέρω κάτι και γελάω μετά....

----------


## NeKoS

> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αν πω ότι προτιμώ την βιβο θα με ρωτάνε και πάλι για τους όρους της συμβασής μου, οπότε απλά ενημερώνω όταν ξέρω κάτι και γελάω μετά....


SORRY Αbades εχεις δικιο απλα και εγω vivo υποστηριζω αλλα δεν ειμαι vivodianos!!!

----------


## Acer

> πωωωωωωω......τωρα μας αποτέλιωσες..!!!!τι forthnet kai tellas....πωωωωω....πίκρα..!!ο ρε ΟΤΕς που θα πέσει...αυτή τη νέα υπηρεσία με τα 50 euro λέει με 1Mbit (άκου εδώ) και απεριόριστες κλήσεις είναι πρός όλους η μόνο για προορισμούς ΟΤΕ..;;;;


no-voip ειναι *και* η On (αν δεν κανω λαθος)

----------


## Abades

> SORRY Αbades εχεις δικιο απλα και εγω vivo υποστηριζω αλλα δεν ειμαι vivodianos!!!


ΑΑΑΑΑ δεν το δέχομαι!!!! Αν ξέρεις τα προγράμματα και υποστηρίζεις την εταιρεία -όπου πρέπει να την υποστηρίξεις- είσαι βιβοδιος....

----------


## Abades

> no-voip ειναι *και* η On (αν δεν κανω λαθος)


ΟΝ?????  :Protest:   :Protest:   :Protest:   :Protest:   :Protest:   :Protest:

----------


## NeKoS

> no-voip ειναι *και* η On (αν δεν κανω λαθος)



η ΟΝ ειναι ΟFF εχω ακουσει οτι και να υποστηριζει..... :Whistle:

----------


## imago

ναι τώρα δέσαμε...ήρθε και η on να συμπληρώσει το γλυκό....Abades δουλεύεις στην Vivodi ? επειδή έχω 2 γραμμές τηλεφωνικές θεωρείς καλύτερο να βάλω στη μία το τελεφονετ+ και να κρατήσω το άλλο  οπως είναι ...γιατι όταν πεφτει το ρεύμα λογικό να μην έχω pc...τηλέφωνο όμως είναι βαρή !!και κάτι ακόμα ..αν για κάποιο λόγο έχει προβλημα το ιντερνετ θα έχει και το τηλέφωνο η όχι ?

----------


## Acer

> η ΟΝ ειναι ΟFF εχω ακουσει οτι και να υποστηριζει.....


οκ, απλα το ανεφερα, αν και τωρα τελευταια εχει φτιαξει καπως με τις νεες προσφορες της

----------


## NeKoS

> οκ, απλα το ανεφερα, αν και τωρα τελευταια εχει φτιαξει καπως με τις νεες προσφορες της



Οι προσφορες καλες ειναι απλα εταιρεια χωρις πειρα στο χωρο ειναι κουλο νομιζω.....

----------


## Abades

> ναι τώρα δέσαμε...ήρθε και η on να συμπληρώσει το γλυκό....Abades δουλεύεις στην Vivodi ? επειδή έχω 2 γραμμές τηλεφωνικές θεωρείς καλύτερο να βάλω στη μία το τελεφονετ+ και να κρατήσω το άλλο  οπως είναι ...γιατι όταν πεφτει το ρεύμα λογικό να μην έχω pc...τηλέφωνο όμως είναι βαρή !!και κάτι ακόμα ..αν για κάποιο λόγο έχει προβλημα το ιντερνετ θα έχει και το τηλέφωνο η όχι ?


Αυτό εννοούσα...... "*Abades δουλεύεις στην Vivodi* ?" GGGGGGRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! Τι να σου πω τώρα; Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι τις voip γραμμές, υπάρχουν και τα κινητά για μια έκτακτη αναγκη...

----------


## imago

> Αυτό εννοούσα...... "*Abades δουλεύεις στην Vivodi* ?" GGGGGGRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! Τι να σου πω τώρα; Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι τις voip γραμμές, υπάρχουν και τα κινητά για μια έκτακτη αναγκη...


οχι ρεεε!!!!για καλό το είπα!!!!!!γιατι για μένα θα ήτανε καλό αν δούλευες εκεί !!!!!δεν το είπα για κακό !!απλα επειδή ανέφερες εσυ κάτι !!...οκ...χωρις να σε ξέρω I trust you..δεν μου είπες όμως... προβλημα στο ιντερνετ=πρόβλημα στο VoIP ???

----------


## NeKoS

> Αυτό εννοούσα...... "[Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι τις voip γραμμές, υπάρχουν και τα κινητά για μια έκτακτη αναγκη...



περισυ ειχα διακοπη μια φορα για μιση ωρα....Ελεος με το ρευμα δηλαδη.....

----------


## NeKoS

> οχι ρεεε!!!!για καλό το είπα!!!!!!γιατι για μένα θα ήτανε καλό αν δούλευες εκεί !!!!!δεν το είπα για κακό !!απλα επειδή ανέφερες εσυ κάτι !!...οκ...χωρις να σε ξέρω I trust you..δεν μου είπες όμως... προβλημα στο ιντερνετ=πρόβλημα στο VoIP ???


διαβασε τους ορους του adslgr

----------


## Abades

> οχι ρεεε!!!!για καλό το είπα!!!!!!γιατι για μένα θα ήτανε καλό αν δούλευες εκεί !!!!!δεν το είπα για κακό !!απλα επειδή ανέφερες εσυ κάτι !!...οκ...χωρις να σε ξέρω I trust you..δεν μου είπες όμως... προβλημα στο ιντερνετ=πρόβλημα στο VoIP ???


Όχι. Πρόβλημα στο νετ δεν σημαίνει πρόβλημα στο τηλ. Χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικό bandwinth. Πρόβλημα στο ρεύμα=πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο. Ups=λύση προβλήματος στο ρεύμα.

----------


## NeKoS

> Ups=λύση προβλήματος στο ρεύμα.



ποσο εχει ρε συ και ποση ωρα κραταει αυτο???

----------


## Abades

> ποσο εχει ρε συ και ποση ωρα κραταει αυτο???


Γι' αυτό θα σε παραπέμψω σε Γερμανό και Πλαίσιο. Δεν ξέρω τιμές.

----------


## imago

σε ευχαριστώ όπως και να έχει  :Wink:  με πληροφόρησες πααααααρα πολυ καλά και θεωρουσα τον εαυτό μου ενημερωμένο πρίν μπώ εδω μέσα !!!!ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ !!και κάτι τελευταίο !!! το ups προφανώς το θέλω για το router γιατι πρόβλημα στο router = προβλημα στο τηλεφωνο έτσι ???

----------


## Abades

Αρχίζεις και μαθαίνεις........ Τελικά σε βιβο σε βλέπω.... Αντε καλή υπομονή στο πακέτο που θα επιλέξεις

----------


## imago

> Αρχίζεις και μαθαίνεις........


χαχα!! ωραία..σκέψη τώρα συζητήσεις κτλ..!

----------


## NeKoS

> Αρχίζεις και μαθαίνεις........ Τελικά σε βιβο σε βλέπω.... Αντε καλή υπομονή στο πακέτο που θα επιλέξεις


 :ROFL:

----------


## imago

> 


δεν θέλω να το παίξω εξυπνάκιας αλλα θα τους την **** εγω έτσι και μου αργήσουνε και μου αρχίσουνε τα "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" γιατι έχω "γνωριμία" στον ΟΤΕ και θα φύγω μπαμ μπαμ...οπότε έτσι και μού πούνε καμια μούφα θα φύγει καταγγελία ξεγυρισμένη..

----------


## Acer

> και θεωρουσα τον εαυτό μου ενημερωμένο πρίν μπώ εδω μέσα !!!!


τωρα μαλιστα ... (πολλοι το νομιζουν αυτο παντως, *μονο* στα forums παρεχεται ενημερωση "αιχμης", κι αυτο εδω ειναι απο τα καλυτερα)  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Imago, δες κι εδώ:
"Μην κάνετε το λάθος να μπλέξετε με την Vivodi"
πριν πάρεις την τελική απόφαση. Τουλάχιστον να ξέρεις ότι προειδοποιήθηκες και πήρες το ρίσκο σου.

----------


## NeKoS

> τωρα μαλιστα ... (πολλοι το νομιζουν αυτο παντως, *μονο* στα forums παρεχεται ενημερωση "αιχμης", κι αυτο εδω ειναι απο τα καλυτερα)


συμφωνω αν και υπαρχουνε μεσα εδω και ατομα που το παιζουνε και καλα πολυ εξυπνοι αλλα anyway...

----------


## imago

> Imago, δες κι εδώ:
> "Μην κάνετε το λάθος να μπλέξετε με την Vivodi"
> πριν πάρεις την τελική απόφαση. Τουλάχιστον να ξέρεις ότι προειδοποιήθηκες και πήρες το ρίσκο σου.


ναι το είδα ...!!μην ανησυχείς..σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..!!!ειλικρινά μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση τελικά υπάρχουνε ανθρωποι που νοιάζονται!!

----------


## Abades

> συμφωνω αν και υπαρχουνε μεσα εδω και ατομα που το παιζουνε και καλα πολυ εξυπνοι αλλα anyway...


Μην μας προδίδεις!!!!!!!

----------


## Abades

> δεν θέλω να το παίξω εξυπνάκιας αλλα θα τους την **** εγω έτσι και μου αργήσουνε και μου αρχίσουνε τα "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" γιατι έχω "γνωριμία" στον ΟΤΕ και θα φύγω μπαμ μπαμ...οπότε έτσι και μού πούνε καμια μούφα θα φύγει καταγγελία ξεγυρισμένη..


Να σε ενημερώσω ότι ο δικός σου από τον ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να μπορεί να δει το wcrm γιατί μόνο εκεί θα μπορεί να δει το αίτημα της βιβο. Διαφορετικά δεν θα μπορεί να σου απαντήσει.

----------


## Acer

> Μην μας προδίδεις!!!!!!!


για τον imago το ειπε μαλλον

----------


## imago

> για τον imago το ειπε μαλλον


το έπαιξα εγω έξυπνος????α οκ...αν είναι διοικητικό στέλεχος ας πούμε η κυβερνητικός η υπουργικό-τετοιος δεν μπορεί να δώσει μια εντολή κόψτε το τάδε..??γιατι μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο έχω..

----------


## NeKoS

> για τον imago το ειπε μαλλον


χαχα    Ειρωνα   Αcer!!!

----------


## Abades

> το έπαιξα εγω έξυπνος????α οκ...αν είναι διοικητικό στέλεχος ας πούμε η κυβερνητικός η υποθργικότετοιος δεν μπορεί να δώσει μια εντολή κόψτε το τάδε..??γιατι μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο έχω..


Αν έχεις κάτι τέτοιο γιατί αγχώνεσαι; Δωρεάν γραμμή από ΟΤΕ δεν μπορείς να έχεις;;;;

----------


## imago

> Αν έχεις κάτι τέτοιο γιατί αγχώνεσαι; Δωρεάν γραμμή από ΟΤΕ δεν μπορείς να έχεις;;;;


είπαμε γνωριμία έχω οχι οτι είναι ο πατέρας μου !!χαχα!! ωραία κάπως θα τα μοντάρω...

----------


## 75costas

Όπως και να το κάνεις το συγκεκριμένο Forum δίνει πάρα πολλές απαντήσεις σε αρκετά ερωτήματα που μπορεί να απασχολούν κάποια άτομα πριν την επιλογή ενός παρόχου. Και εγώ πριν αποφασίσω να βάλω την Vivodi έβγαλα τα μάτια μου εδώ μέσα μέχρι να πάρω την τελική μου απόφαση. Βέβαια όσο καλά και αν αναλύσεις όλα τα δεδομένα (και όχι μόνο τα 20480/1024, δωρεάν τηλεφωνία και TV), πάντα θα παίζει ρόλο και ο παράγοντας τύχη. Όπως στην περίπτωση τη δική μου και του Acer που ενώ ανήκουμε στον ίδιο κόμβο , εγώ έχω ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί και με καλά στατιστικά προς το παρόν. Άλλο που το 6μηνο το έφαγα και εγώ στη μάπα!
Όσον αφορά την PSTN γραμμή, αν θυμάμαι καλά η On πράγματι δίνει 2 PSTN γραμμές.
Και τέλος τα UPS ξεκινούν από σχετικά χαμηλές τιμές του ύψους των 70€ εώς πανάκριβες. Και σίγουρα σε μία μεγάλη διακοπή ρεύματος δε θα σε σώσει γιατί δεν έχουν και τόσο μεγάλη διάρκεια. Αυτό που εξυπηρετούν περισσότερο είναι σε πτώσεις της τάσης όπου χωρίς UPS μπορεί να καταστραφεί το σύμπαν.
Κώστας

----------


## Abades

> Όπως και να το κάνεις το συγκεκριμένο Forum δίνει πάρα πολλές απαντήσεις σε αρκετά ερωτήματα που μπορεί να απασχολούν κάποια άτομα πριν την επιλογή ενός παρόχου. Και εγώ πριν αποφασίσω να βάλω την Vivodi έβγαλα τα μάτια μου εδώ μέσα μέχρι να πάρω την τελική μου απόφαση. Βέβαια όσο καλά και αν αναλύσεις όλα τα δεδομένα (και όχι μόνο τα 20480/1024, δωρεάν τηλεφωνία και TV), πάντα θα παίζει ρόλο και ο παράγοντας τύχη. Όπως στην περίπτωση τη δική μου και του Acer που ενώ ανήκουμε στον ίδιο κόμβο , εγώ έχω ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί και με καλά στατιστικά προς το παρόν. Άλλο που το 6μηνο το έφαγα και εγώ στη μάπα!
> Όσον αφορά την PSTN γραμμή, αν θυμάμαι καλά η On πράγματι δίνει 2 PSTN γραμμές.
> Και τέλος τα UPS ξεκινούν από σχετικά χαμηλές τιμές του ύψους των 70€ εώς πανάκριβες. Και σίγουρα σε μία μεγάλη διακοπή ρεύματος δε θα σε σώσει γιατί δεν έχουν και τόσο μεγάλη διάρκεια. Αυτό που εξυπηρετούν περισσότερο είναι σε πτώσεις της τάσης όπου χωρίς UPS μπορεί να καταστραφεί το σύμπαν.
> Κώστας


H ON δίνει 1 γραμμή. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι PSTN ή Voip. Αλλά σίγουρα δεν δίνει 2 γραμμές.

----------


## imago

κοιτα εδω τον Abades ...τι 134 και μ*** εδω...ρωτάς και έχεις απαντήσεις στο λεπτό...!!να σου Abades... μπορεις να μου δώσεις 3 ματσάκια να πάω ταμείο ???

----------


## Abades

> κοιτα εδω τον Abades ...τι 134 και μ*** εδω...ρωτάς και έχεις απαντήσεις στο λεπτό...!!να σου Abades... μπορεις να μου δώσεις 3 ματσάκια να πάω ταμείο ???


Γιατί, θα σου απαντούσε το 134 για εναλλακτικό πάροχο;;; Εδώ τα δικά τους προγράμματα δεν ξέρουν.

----------


## NeKoS

> H ON δίνει 1 γραμμή. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι PSTN ή Voip. Αλλά σίγουρα δεν δίνει 2 γραμμές.


η on οσες και να δινει το ιδιο ειναι(μια παιζει παντα!!!) Την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ παντως θα προτειμουσα.Την βαζουνε και celebrity αρκετοι...

----------


## NeKoS

> Γιατί, θα σου απαντούσε το 134 για εναλλακτικό πάροχο;;; Εδώ τα δικά τους προγράμματα δεν ξέρουν.


ειναι θεμα ατομου που θα πεσεις νομιζω....Δε φταει το προγραμμα τους!

----------


## Abades

Κι εγώ είμαι υπερ της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.... Αν και δεν έχω μελετήσει τόσο καλά τα προγράμματά της.

----------


## 75costas

> H ON δίνει 1 γραμμή. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι PSTN ή Voip. Αλλά σίγουρα δεν δίνει 2 γραμμές.


Sorry για την παραπληροφόρηση! Πράγματι δίνει μία τηλεφωνική γραμμή και αυτή χωρίς να το αναφέρει ρητά είναι μάλλον PSTN. Ιδού και το απόσπασμα από το site της
"O τρόπος με τον οποίο το δίκτυο της On Telecoms είναι δομημένο, μας επιτρέπει να ελέγχουμε εξολοκλήρου όλες τις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις.Έτσι, οι τηλεφωνικές μας γραμμές προσφέρουν υψηλή ποιότητα, ανάλογης αυτής των γραμμών του ΟΤΕ με αποτέλεσμα να μην επηρεάζονται από την χρήση του internet, όπως συχνά συμβαίνει με τις VoIP γραμμές."

----------


## imago

> Γιατί, θα σου απαντούσε το 134 για εναλλακτικό πάροχο;;; Εδώ τα δικά τους προγράμματα δεν ξέρουν.


γιατι θα σου έδινε ματσάκια για το στοίχημα..?χαχα!!ρε είσαι θεός!!σοβαρα!μάλλον vivodi θα μοντάρω αφού λέτε οτι το VoIP είναι κομπλέ..το ρούτερ να ξεσυγχρονιστεί και τέτοια δεν παίζει πολύ ε?

----------


## Abades

:Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Scared:  :Vava:

----------


## imago

> 


εντάξει μην τρελλένεσαι !!μια μα*** είπαμε και εμείς...!!!

----------


## 75costas

> γιατι θα σου έδινε ματσάκια για το στοίχημα..?χαχα!!ρε είσαι θεός!!σοβαρα!μάλλον vivodi θα μοντάρω αφού λέτε οτι το VoIP είναι κομπλέ..το ρούτερ να ξεσυγχρονιστεί και τέτοια δεν παίζει πολύ ε?


Εμένα προσωπικά μία φορά αποσυγχρονίστηκε και αυτό λόγω.... πτώσης της τάσης! Που είναι το UPS, οεο?!

----------


## Arson

> ααααα και κάτι ακόμα..!!δεν πιστεύω το τηλέφωνο να είναι VoIP ????


Και τί σε πειράζει? Τουλάχιστον της βίβο εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν το κανονικό! Άλλωστε τις ίδιες συσκευές χρησιμοποιείς!

Sry είδα παρακάτω...

----------


## Abades

> γιατι θα σου έδινε ματσάκια για το στοίχημα..?χαχα!!ρε είσαι θεός!!σοβαρα!μάλλον vivodi θα μοντάρω αφού λέτε οτι το VoIP είναι κομπλέ..το ρούτερ να ξεσυγχρονιστεί και τέτοια δεν παίζει πολύ ε?


Αν κάνουν το καλό και σου δώσουν το Thompson 780 δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν σου δώσουν το vood εεεε τι να πω;;; Επαιξες κι έχασες!!!!!

----------


## NeKoS

> γιατι θα σου έδινε ματσάκια για το στοίχημα..?χαχα!!ρε είσαι θεός!!σοβαρα!μάλλον vivodi θα μοντάρω αφού λέτε οτι το VoIP είναι κομπλέ..το ρούτερ να ξεσυγχρονιστεί και τέτοια δεν παίζει πολύ ε?


εγω μια ωρα σου ελεγα για vivo  και με εφτυνες  :Sad:   και τωρα θες vivo...

----------


## 75costas

Το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει σχετικά με το VoIP είναι ότι όταν μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο καμιά φορά ακούγεται ελαφρά το κλικ από το ποντίκι! Αλλά δε το θεωρώ πρόβλημα.

----------


## Acer

> μάλλον vivodi θα μοντάρω αφού λέτε οτι το VoIP είναι κομπλέ


πρωτα θα σε "μονταρει" αυτη παντως

----------


## imago

> εγω μια ωρα σου ελεγα για vivo  και με εφτυνες   και τωρα θες vivo...


οχι ρε συ δεν σε έφτυνα απλά κοιτάω να ξέρω τι γίνεται !!και τους ακούω όλους!!




> πρωτα θα σε "μονταρει" αυτη παντως


νομίζω οτι είναι άνιση η μάχη αλλα ποτέ δεν ξέρεις εδώ έκανε διπλό ο γαύρος στην ευρώπη μπορεί και να κερδίσω!!

----------


## imago

> Αν κάνουν το καλό και σου δώσουν το Thompson 780 δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν σου δώσουν το vood εεεε τι να πω;;; Επαιξες κι έχασες!!!!!


αν το ζητήσω εχω πιθανότητα να μου το φέρουν η θα μου πουνε "ναι ναι ο,τι θέλετε" και μετα θα με γράψουνε εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι ??

----------


## NeKoS

> Αν κάνουν το καλό και σου δώσουν το Thompson 780 δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν σου δώσουν το vood εεεε τι να πω;;; Επαιξες κι έχασες!!!!!


ΕΜΕΝΑ εκτος απο το οτι καιει το vood κατα τα αλλα ειναι αψογο....Προκατηλειμενος?

----------


## Arson

Αντί για κονέ στον πΟΤΕ δεν βρίσκεις κανέναν στην Βίβο να μου φτιάξουνε το Ίντερνετ... Πρέπει αν έκλεισα βδομάδα με πρόβλημα...

----------


## Abades

> ΕΜΕΝΑ εκτος απο το οτι καιει το vood κατα τα αλλα ειναι αψογο....Προκατηλειμενος?


Όχι! Γνώστης!

----------


## NeKoS

το κερατσινι σαν dslam ειναι super νομιζω.Γενικως πιστευω οτι παιζει ρολο και αυτο.Πολυ σπανια βλεπω γενικα και σε ολες τις εταιριες κερατσινιωτες με προβλημα.Ιδεα μου λετε?




> Όχι! Γνώστης!


και γιατι οχι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ? :Whistle:

----------


## Abades

> και γιατι οχι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ?


"Οχι" δεν είμαι προκατειλημένος, αλλά είμαι γνώστης....  :Ork:

----------


## NeKoS

> "Οχι" δεν είμαι προκατειλημένος, αλλά είμαι γνώστης....


μωρε γνωστης να εισαι....γκαντεμης να μην εισαι γιατι μετα εσενα θα βριζω αν παθω κατι  :ROFL:

----------


## imago

παιδιά μόλις νομίζω βρήκα λύση στο πρόβλημα μου..απο μηχανής θεός ο δίπλα...ενεργοποίηση forthnet double play κρατηθείτε.........σε ΜΙΣΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ απο την αίτηση !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τι γνωριμίες έχει δεν ξέρω αλλα μαρέσουνε και μάλλον θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω !!!!τι λέτε αξίζει????

----------


## NeKoS

> παιδιά μόλις νομίζω βρήκα λύση στο πρόβλημα μου..απο μηχανής θεός ο δίπλα...ενεργοποίηση forthnet double play κρατηθείτε.........σε ΜΙΣΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ απο την αίτηση !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τι γνωριμίες έχει δεν ξέρω αλλα μαρέσουνε και μάλλον θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω !!!!τι λέτε αξίζει????


μια χαρα...Να φανταστεις τηλεφωνο να τους παρεις θα εισαι μιση ωρα στην αναμονη :Laughing:

----------


## Abades

> παιδιά μόλις νομίζω βρήκα λύση στο πρόβλημα μου..απο μηχανής θεός ο δίπλα...ενεργοποίηση forthnet double play κρατηθείτε.........σε ΜΙΣΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ απο την αίτηση !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τι γνωριμίες έχει δεν ξέρω αλλα μαρέσουνε και μάλλον θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω !!!!τι λέτε αξίζει????


Αυτό δεν το πιστεύω!!!! Ποιός είναι ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας;;; Εδώ ο Χριστόδουλος και περίμενε 3 μέρες για το Ondslkit.

----------


## imago

> Αυτό δεν το πιστεύω!!!! Ποιός είναι ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας;;; Εδώ ο Χριστόδουλος και περίμενε 3 μέρες για το Ondslkit.


ρε μπας και με δουλεύει ???και εμένα απιστευτο μου φαίνεται..!!αλλα για να μου λέει οτι αν το πάρω απόφαση να του το πω να το "φτιάξουμε" δεν θα είναι λίγο παράλογο να μου λέει μούφες ???είναι και μεγάλος ανθρωπος!!φτιάχτικα...μακάρι θεούλη μου αντε και 2 μέρες να ειναι χαλάλι!!

----------


## Acer

> ρε μπας και με δουλεύει ???και εμένα απιστευτο μου φαίνεται..!!


σε δουλευει ... !  (η το πολυ-πολυ να ειναι εντελως ασχετος και να *μην* καταλαβε "πως" τον συνδεσαν ... ισως να εννοουσε μιση μερα απο τοτε που του κλεισαν το ραντεβου (πχ τον πηραν το πρωι και ηρθαν το απογευμα ... δεν θα με εξεπληττε καθολου, εχω ακουσει *πολυ* χειροτερα απο καποιους που ηταν ομως *τελειως* ασχετοι μιλαμε)   :Wink:

----------


## imago

> σε δουλευει.  (η το πολυ-πολυ να ειναι εντελως ασχετος και να *μην* καταλαβε "πως" τον συνδεσαν ... ισως να εννοουσε μιση μερα απο τοτε που του κλεισαν το ραντεβου (πχ τον πηραν το πρωι και ηρθαν το απογευμα ... δεν θα με εξεπληττε καθολου, εχω ακουσει *πολυ* χειροτερα απο καποιους που ηταν ομως *τελειως* ασχετοι μιλαμς)


απλα μπορεί να είναι τρόπος του λέγειν το μισή μέρα παντως απο την ώρα λέει που έκανε την σύνδεση σε 12 ωρες είχε το πρόγραμμα...να με δουλεύει δυσκολο γιατι ειναι σοβαρός άνθρωπος οπότε μαλλον ασχετοσύνη θα είναι....εγω συνεχίζω να ελπίζω πάντως για λιγότερο απο 1 εβδομάδα !!!!!αν γίνει παιδιά τέτοιο θαύμα απλα θα μπω στο γκίνες..!!και απλά θα αποδειχθεί πόσο μ**** είναι ολοι οι ISP...τεσπα.... εγώ ελπίζω  και θα δούμε!!

ευχηθείτε μου !!!!!!

----------


## Abades

Kαλά! Καλό κουράγιο!!!!

----------


## Acer

> απλα μπορεί να είναι τρόπος του λέγειν το μισή μέρα παντως απο την ώρα λέει που έκανε την σύνδεση σε 12 ωρες είχε το πρόγραμμα... εγω συνεχίζω να ελπίζω πάντως για λιγότερο απο 1 εβδομάδα !!!!!αν γίνει παιδιά τέτοιο θαύμα απλα θα μπω στο γκίνες..!!και απλά θα αποδειχθεί πόσο μ**** είναι ολοι οι ISP...τεσπα.... εγώ ελπίζω  και θα δούμε!!
> 
> ευχηθείτε μου !!!!!!


κοιταξε να δεις, *αλλο* το οτι πηρε 12 ωρες απο την συνδεση μεχρι να εχει το προγραμμα και *αλλο* το 12 ωρες απο την αιτηση μεχρι να εχει το προγραμμα !! ... Το δευτερο θα το πιστευα *πιο* ευκολα αν μου ελεγες "12 μηνες" παρα "12 ωρες" (η 12 μερες !). Και για το "1 βδομαδα" μην το δενεις και κομπο κιολας ... κι ελπιζω να μην σε ακουω σε κανα 6μηνο απο σημερα να απειλεις με καταγγελιες forthnet/vivodi και τον οποιο αλλο isp αποφασισεις τελικα στις επομενες μερες να "μονταρεις" ... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Abades

> κοιταξε να δεις, *αλλο* το οτι πηρε 12 ωρες απο την συνδεση μεχρι να εχει το προγραμμα και *αλλο* το 12 ωρες απο την αιτηση μεχρι να εχει το προγραμμα !! ... Το δευτερο θα το πιστευα *πιο* ευκολα αν μου ελεγες "12 μηνες" παρα "12 ωρες" (η 12 μερες !). Και για το "1 βδομαδα" μην το δενεις και κομπο κιολας ... κι ελπιζω να μην σε ακουω σε κανα 6μηνο απο σημερα να απειλεις με καταγγελιες forthnet/vivodi και τον οποιο αλλο isp αποφασισεις τελικα στις επομενες μερες να "μονταρεις" ...


Ευσεβείς πόθοι φίλε μου Acer. Σε λίγο και αυτός θα φωνάζει όπως και τόσοι άλλοι εδώ μέσα....

----------


## sdikr

> Όχι! Γνώστης!


 :Thinking:  

1234

----------


## imago

> Ευσεβείς πόθοι φίλε μου Acer. Σε λίγο και αυτός θα φωνάζει όπως και τόσοι άλλοι εδώ μέσα....


ξέρετε πολλα παραπάνω απο εμένα και μπράβο σας..απλά δεν ξέρετε ο καθένας πως κάνει τις δουλειές του..δεν λέω ακομα και εμένα παράλογο μου φάνηκε όταν το άκουσα τέτοιο νούμερο απλά αύριο θα ξέρω όλες τις λεπτομέρειες και θα σας πω...απλά να κάθεστε τώρα και να είστε τοσο ισχυρογνώμονες δεν νομίζω οτι κερδίζετε κατι...και ακόμα και αν γίνει γρήγορα πάλι θα τους βρίζω γιατι αποδεικνύεται ποσο ελεινοί είναι που ταλαιπωρούν τόσο κόσμο...οπότε να είστε εμπαθείς απέναντι μου δεν νομίζω οτι βγάζει κάπου...αλλά όπως νομίζετε...δεν ήρθα να σας το παίξω μάγκας... ουτε ο έτσι με τα κονε του που θα βάλει DSL σε 1 μέρα...έτσι μου μετέφεραν έτσι είπα με επιφύλαξη..αύριο θα σας πω ακριβώς τι θα γίνει και μετα με κράζετε όσο θέλετε..

----------


## Acer

> ξέρετε πολλα παραπάνω απο εμένα και μπράβο σας..απλά δεν ξέρετε ο καθένας πως κάνει τις δουλειές του..δεν λέω ακομα και εμένα παράλογο μου φάνηκε όταν το άκουσα τέτοιο νούμερο απλά αύριο θα ξέρω όλες τις λεπτομέρειες και θα σας πω...απλά να κάθεστε τώρα και να είστε τοσο ισχυρογνώμονες δεν νομίζω οτι κερδίζετε κατι...και ακόμα και αν γίνει γρήγορα πάλι θα τους βρίζω γιατι αποδεικνύεται ποσο ελεινοί είναι που ταλαιπωρούν τόσο κόσμο...οπότε να είστε εμπαθείς απέναντι μου δεν νομίζω οτι βγάζει κάπου...αλλά όπως νομίζετε...δεν ήρθα να σας το παίξω μάγκας... ουτε ο έτσι με τα κονε του που θα βάλει DSL σε 1 μέρα...έτσι μου μετέφεραν έτσι είπα με επιφύλαξη..αύριο θα σας πω ακριβώς τι θα γίνει και μετα με κράζετε όσο θέλετε..


βρε imago *τι σχεση* εχουν ολα αυτα που λες με την ουσια του θεματος ?!...  :Wink:  Εμεις ολοι με *σενα* ειμαστε, για *ποιο* λογο να ειμαστε "εμπαθεις" απεναντι σου (πιο ασχετη λεξη δεν θα μπορουσες να διαλεξεις), απο *που* βγαζεις αυτο το συμπερασμα ηθελα να'ξερα !...

Οσα σου λεμε ειναι καθαρα βγαλμενα απο στατιστικα στοιχεια και μονο αν θες, κρινοντας απο τοσους και τοσους που ξεκινησαν καπως ετσι οπως κι εσυ (να ξερες ποσοι ειμαστε με ηδη 6-7 μηνες αναμονη), και μακαρι εσυ (σου το ευχομαι ολοψυχα) να *μην* αποτελεσεις αλλο ενα στατιστικο ...

Αν κατσεις και διαβασεις ολα τα παρεμφερη νηματα εδω μεσα θα μας καταλαβεις καλυτερα, εισαι γραμμενος μονο δυο 24ωρα εδω και σε δικαιολογω απολυτα  :Wink:

----------


## imago

oχι ρε συ το ξέρω οτι οι περισσότερες πιθανότητες ειναι εναντίων μου αλλα να κάθεστε να λέτε οτι αποκλείεται και οτι σε λίγο καιρό θα βρίζω και εγώ δείχνει αν μη τι άλλο "εμπάθεια" ξέρω πολυ καλά τι λέξη χρησιμοποίησα...εννοείται οτι είστε μέσα στα πράγματα πολυ περισσότερο απο εμένα και έχετε και μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία και γνώσεις και τα πάντα...και διάβασα αρκετά σχόλια και προβληματίστικα πάρα πολυ...απλα το θέμα είναι οτι μιά τέτοια δήλωση που μου έκαναν οτι μπορεί να γίνεισ την περίπτωση μου με κάνει πάρα πολυ χαρούμενο και επειδή γενικώς είμαι αισιόδοξος πιστεύω οτι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει δεν λέω για 1 μερα (είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο υπερβολή) αλλα για λίγες πάλι...

----------


## Acer

> απλα το θέμα είναι οτι μιά τέτοια δήλωση που μου έκαναν οτι μπορεί να γίνει στην περίπτωση μου με κάνει πάρα πολυ χαρούμενο και επειδή γενικώς είμαι αισιόδοξος πιστεύω οτι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει δεν λέω για 1 μερα (είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο υπερβολή) αλλα για λίγες πάλι...


κοιταξε να δεις, μπορεις να εισαι *οσο* αισιοδοξος θες και να ελπιζεις *οσο* θες (αλλωστε η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια), απλα στα λεμε για να μην προσγειωθεις καπως αποτομα ... Ειναι ευκολο για καποιον που *δεν* γνωριζει καλα ενα αντικειμενο να ενθουσιαζεται και να πιστευει οτι μπορει να "κατακτησει" τα παντα, μιας και δεν γνωριζει τον βαθμο δυσκολιας τους ... Το να ελπιζεις οτι απο την αιτηση μεχρι την ενεργοποιηση εναι ζητημα απλα και μονο λιγων ημερων, ειναι πχ σαν να ταζει καποιος σε εναν αλλο ασχετο απο ελικοπτερα, οτι θα του νοικιασει ενα ελικοπτερο που θα τον παει Αθηνα-Λονδινο σε μιση ωρα, κατι αναλογο ...

----------


## imago

> κοιταξε να δεις, μπορεις να εισαι *οσο* αισιοδοξος θες και να ελπιζεις *οσο* θες (αλλωστε η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια), απλα στα λεμε για να μην προσγειωθεις καπως αποτομα ... Ειναι ευκολο για καποιον που *δεν* γνωριζει καλα ενα αντικειμενο να ενθουσιαζεται και να πιστευει οτι μπορει να "κατακτησει" τα παντα, μιας και δεν γνωριζει τον βαθμο δυσκολιας τους ... Το να ελπιζεις οτι απο την αιτηση μεχρι την ενεργοποιηση εναι ζητημα απλα και μονο λιγων ημερων, ειναι πχ σαν να ταζει καποιος σε εναν αλλο ασχετο απο ελικοπτερα, οτι θα του νοικιασει ενα ελικοπτερο που θα τον παει Αθηνα-Λονδινο σε μιση ωρα, κατι αναλογο ...


oκ το καταλαβαίνω αυτο που μου λές και πίστεψε με περίπου ξέρω τι συμβαίνει με την διαδικασία απλά υπάρχουνε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που αυτοί οι χρόνοι μειώνονται σημαντικά και αυτές τις διαδικασίες προσπαθώ να κάνω..δυστυχώς στο ελλαδιστάν έτσι πρέπει να λειτουργήσεις για να κάνεις την δουλεία σου σωστα και γρήγορα..δεν με τιμάει που το λέω αλλά έτσι είναι..αν έχω βρεί τους ανθρώπους που χρειάζομαι ίσως τα καταφέρω...και εγώ απλά στο λέω γιατί αν γίνει τελικά τότε θα είσαι τελείως λάθος...αυτα..δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι παραπάνω..! :Cool:

----------


## Acer

> απλά υπάρχουνε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που αυτοί οι χρόνοι μειώνονται σημαντικά και αυτές τις διαδικασίες προσπαθώ να κάνω..δυστυχώς στο ελλαδιστάν έτσι πρέπει να λειτουργήσεις για να κάνεις την δουλεία σου σωστα και γρήγορα..δεν με τιμάει που το λέω αλλά έτσι είναι..αν έχω βρεί τους ανθρώπους που χρειάζομαι ίσως τα καταφέρω...και εγώ απλά στο λέω γιατί αν γίνει τελικά τότε θα είσαι τελείως λάθος...αυτα..δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι παραπάνω..!


 :Smile:  οκ, και κλεινω με ενα τελευταιο: μεχρι τωρα αναφερομουν φυσικα στην συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των πελατων που απλα κανουν μια αιτηση σε εναν υποτιθεται σοβαρο ISP και την αφηνουν να τραβηξει τον δρομο της, περιμενοντας μετα απο ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα το τηλεφωνημα του τεχνικου για την ενεργοποιηση τους ... Τωρα αν εσυ σκοπευεις να επιστρατευσεις "μεγαλα μεσα" και να επενδυσεις χρονο-ενεργεια-χρημα για να συρρικνωσεις τις αναμονες, δεν εχω παρα να σου ευχηθω καλη τυχη και μαγκια σου και θα σε παραδεχτω αν τελικα τα καταφερεις να κανεις σκονη ολα τα στατιστικα μεχρι σημερα.  :Wink:

----------


## imago

thank you και αλήθεια σε ευχαριστώ για όλες τις πληροφορίες και γενικώς για την βοήθεια..θα ενημερώσω οτι και άν γίνει να είσαι σίγουρος!!

----------


## imago

ακόμα δεν έχω νέα καθως δυστυχώς δεν είναι στο χέρι μου να επικοινωνήσω με την πηγή !!ελπίζω οτι σήμερα θα έχω νέα !!μην νομίζετε δηλαδή οτι κρύφτηκα~!!χαχα!!περιμένω !

----------


## imago

κι όμως σήμερα είχα νέα για αυτό που λέγαμε..ξεκινάω λέγοντας κάποια πράγματα που λίγο εως πολύ τα ξέρετε και λίγο εως πολύ είναι γνωστά..το μισή μέρα φυσικά και ήτανε άκυρο (όπως ήτανε και το πιο λογικό)..1 μιση μήνα παίρνει η ενεργοποίηση στην _καλύτερη_ των περιπτώσεων για περιοχή με δίκτυο και λίγες αιτήσεις..όπως επίσης είναι γνωστό ο ΟΤΕ οφείλεται περίπου για το 50-60% της καθυστέρησης..και εδώ λοιπόν είναι το ζουμί της υπόθεσης...οτι η forthnet περιμένει και τοποθετεί καμια 500αρια γραμμές σε κάθε περιοχή ταυτόχρονα...οπότε άν είσαι τυχερός και υπάρχουνε μιλάμε για τον 1 μιση μήνα οπότε είσαι κιριλέ αλλιώς περιμένεις για τις επόμενες 500...η αν δεν είναι 500 μιλάμε για ενα τέτοιο νούμερο..αν θές λοιπόν να πέσεις κάτω απο μήνα κάνεις τα εξής....βρίσκεις ενα κονέ στον ISP και σου λέει πότε να κάνεις την αίτηση και ενα κονέ στον OTE να σου κόψει την γραμμή γρήγορα..τότε συζητάμε για ένα 15ημερο περίπου από την ώρα που θα σου πεί το ISP-κονέ να κάνεις αίτηση..αυτά όσον αφορά την forthnet που μάλλον θα "μοντάρω.." φαντάζομαι όμως ότι όλοι λίγο πολύ την ίδια διαδικασία ακολουθούν..!!αυτα!!α έχω και αύριο νεότερα !!

Υ.Γ :  Acer,Abades δυστυχώς είχατε δίκιο..!! :Respekt:  χαχα!!κρίμα ..!!και ήλπιζα..!
Υ.Γ 2 :Abades δεν θα βρίσω ακόμα θα περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθώ για να βρίσω !!

----------


## Acer

> βρίσκεις ενα κονέ στον ISP και σου λέει πότε να κάνεις την αίτηση και ενα κονέ στον OTE να σου κόψει την γραμμή γρήγορα


*μια χαρα* λοιπον με τα κονε, piece of cake  :Wink:  :One thumb up:   (κατι μου λεει οτι θα μπορουσες να βοηθησεις κι εμενα αν ηθελες, βασικα αυτο τον καιρο ψαχνω για ενα κονε στα Cayman Islands)  :Smile:

----------


## imago

χαχαχα!! cayman islands...κοντα στην αυστραλία πέφτουνε αυτά ..έχω κάτι υπόψιν.δεν είναι piece of cake...αυτά είναι άν σου κάτσει δυστυχώς γιατι οι ISPηδες και οι OTEτζήδες ειναι μ**** και δυστυχώς σε αυτη τη χώρα το πάν για τα EUROS....δεν μας νοιάζει τίποτα...EUROS να έχουμε και όλοι οι άλλοι να πάνε να μπιιιιιιιπ...τι να πώ...μακάρι να βρούνε όλοι κάποιον να τους βοηθήσει απο μέσα να κάνουνε την δουλεία τους στην ώρα τους γιατι έλεος..

----------


## Acer

> χαχαχα!! cayman islands...κοντα στην αυστραλία πέφτουνε αυτά ..έχω κάτι υπόψιν.δεν είναι piece of cake... δυστυχώς σε αυτη τη χώρα το πάν για τα EUROS....δεν μας νοιάζει τίποτα...EUROS να έχουμε και όλοι οι άλλοι να πάνε να μπιιιιιιιπ...


βασικα στην Καραιβικη ειναι (κατω απο την Κουβα), *εκει* να δεις euros που ρεουνε !! (πανε κι ερχονται)  :Wink:

----------


## imago

α σορρυ  μπερδεύτικα με κάτι άλλα νησάκια..όντως...για πές τι μπορώ να κάνω να σε βοηθήσω..  :Laughing:

----------


## Acer

Off Topic





> α σορρυ  μπερδεύτικα με κάτι άλλα νησάκια..όντως...για πές τι μπορώ να κάνω να σε βοηθήσω..


για να μην βγουμε (περαιτερω) offtopic θα σου στειλω pm  :Smile:

----------


## gym331

εγώ παλικάρια μου περίμενα 6 περίπου μήνες για ενεργοποίηση σύνδεσης του πακέτου με cable tv
και μόνο μετά από καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ (www.eett.gr) εδέησαν να με συνδέσουν
με το που έκανα καταγγελία αμέσως τρέξανε
το συστήνω σε όσους αντιμετωπίσουν τέτοια προβλήματα
δεν χρειάζονται λύπηση γιατί τα λεφτάκια μας ξέρουν να τα παίρνουν και υπηρεσίες ..... γιόκ
θείος Νίκος

----------


## imago

και ύστερα απο αρκετή σκέψη  και πολύ διάβασμα κατέληξα στην γνωστή παροιμία ..κάλλιο 5 και στο χέρι παρα 10 και καρτέρι....που εδώ γίνεται κάλλιο 768 και στο χέρι παρα 24Mb και υπέρ-καρτέρι...θα την αράξω ακόμα στο φοιτητικό dsl-άκι μου και θα περιμένω να δώ ποιά απο τις εταιρείες θα αξιωθεί να τιμήσει την ονομασία "εταιρεία" και να βγάλει την ρετσινιά του μπ******..!!

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγώ πριν κανα 2 βδομάδες ειχα πάει από τα κεντρικά τους ,είχα βαρεθεί να μου λένε επί δύο μήνες τηλεφωνικά ότι η διαδικασία βρίσκεται στο στάδιο της φορητότητας, και απευθύνθηκα σε μια κοπελίτσα ζητώντας το λόγο που *δεν είχε σταλεί ακόμα αίτηση για φορητότητα στον αρμόδιο φορέα*. Το ωραίο είναι που και η ίδια αναρωτήθηκε το ίδιο πράμα. Ακολούθηαν δυο τηλέφωνα από μένα όπου στο μεν πρώτο ,την Πέμπτη, επιτέλους είχε βγει μια υποσημείωση στο σύστημα τους "προς εγκατάσταση" και στο δεύτερο ,εχθές, με πληροφόρησαν ότι έιχε ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία της φορητότητας. Απ'όλα αυτά συμπαίρανα ότι αν δεν του πιέσεις λίγο δεν πρόκειται να δεις άσπρη μερα. Προς ενημέρωση όσων περιμένουν με σπασμένα νεύρα....

----------


## von_ossy

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ολοκληρώθηκε η σύνδεση μου στο cube (10Mbps, sllu) μετά από αναμονή 5,5 μηνών. Μπορεί να άργησε τραγικά αλλά άξιζε την αναμονή, η σύνδεση πάει φυσέκι και είναι μια χαρά σταθερή. Επίσης, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με το technical support της βίβο, το οποίο με κάλεσε στο κινητό μου την πρώτη μέρα στις 10 το βράδυ γιατί είδε ότι είχα πολλά disconnect και noise (από δικό μου σφάλμα), για να μου προτείνει πιθανά προβλήματα και λύσεις.

----------


## lotnev

Αιτηση 20/4/2007
Ο τεχνικος ηρ8ε με το Vood 9/11/2007
και μολις σημερα 19/11/2007 συνδεθηκα στο Telefone+ γιατι ειχε βλαβη το δυκτιο τους...

----------


## giannistrsl

Eγω είχα κάνει αιτηση από τον ιούλιο.   Οπότε 4 μήνες περίπου αναμονή. 

Πας εύκολα από telefonet απλό σε telefonet+;;
Όταν έκανα αίτηση δεν είχα σκεφτεί τα 10mbps είχα στο νου μου το 1mbps. To οποίο και δεν πολυχρησιμοποιούσα.Αλλά η με τη 10.000ρα γραμμη μου τρέχουν λίγο τα σάλια...
Μου είπε ότι θα έρθει αύριο για την σύνδεση. 3-5
Πρέπει κάτι να προσέξω;

Αυτό που πρόσεξα είναι ότι τώρα στο τιμολόγιο υπάρχει ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ. 57€! και νομίζω ότι τον ιούλιο που έκανα την αίτηση ήταν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.
Είναι έτσι ; και αν είναι θα μετρήσει το παλιό ή νέο τιμολόγιο :Thinking: 

Α Πειραιάς. Με νέο αναβαθμισμένο κομβο.

----------


## Clouseau

3μιση μήνες.

----------


## AMDOpteron

Καλημερα σε ολους.....σορρυ για την ορθογραφια που θα ακολουθησει.

μια ερωτηση απο τα παιδια που ξερουν και ασχολουνται....Acer βοηθησε αν μπορεις φιλε...λοιπον
εχω κανει εδω και ενα μηνα αιτηση στι Vivodi  για Maxx 10 full llu..μπορει καποιος που εχει ενεργοποιηθει η ξερει ποτε ενεργοποιουνται αυτα τα πακετα να μου πει ποσους μηνες πρεπει να περιμενω?αν καποιο παιδι εχει Maxx 10 Full llu ας πει σε ποσο χρονο ενεργοποιηθηκε....ευχαρηστω..

----------


## puzzle

> Καλημερα σε ολους.....σορρυ για την ορθογραφια που θα ακολουθησει.
> 
> μια ερωτηση απο τα παιδια που ξερουν και ασχολουνται....Acer βοηθησε αν μπορεις φιλε...λοιπον
> εχω κανει εδω και ενα μηνα αιτηση στι Vivodi  για Maxx 10 full llu..μπορει καποιος που εχει ενεργοποιηθει η ξερει ποτε ενεργοποιουνται αυτα τα πακετα να μου πει ποσους μηνες πρεπει να περιμενω?αν καποιο παιδι εχει Maxx 10 Full llu ας πει σε ποσο χρονο ενεργοποιηθηκε....ευχαρηστω..


Αν ψαξεις λιγες σελιδες πιο πισω νομιζω θα βρεις αρκετες απαντησεις!

----------


## giannistrsl

Guys με συνδέσανε.
Έλα όμος που υπάρχει password στο Speedtouch.
Συγγνωμη αλλα ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΕΤΑΡΩ ΤΟ WIRELESS;; > To οποίο και ΔΕΝ βλεπω στα ασύρματα δίκτυα ΕΕΕΕ???

Nομίζω ο μαλ* ξέχασε να ενεργοποιήσει το wireless. Tεσπα το σύνδεσα με το rangemax που είχα και είμαι οκ.!
Ναι έτσι είναι , το φωτάκι WLAN ειναι σβηστό

Η γραμμη μου φαίνετε κορυφαία εντούτις το ασύρματο τηλέφωνό μου δεν είναι και τόσο καθαρό λέτε να φτιάξει; ή να βάλω κάνα επιπλέον φίλτρο
στη γραμή του τηλεφώνου;

Eντάξυ τα 128 που έβαλα είναι μόνο για τα βασικά αλλά είναι σαν να είναι δωρεάν.Να δω πόσο θα αντέξω...

----------


## Zep

Δεν θα ενεργοποιηθώ ποτέ....αυτή είναι η απάντησή μου στο thread γιατί απλά δεν θέλω να ενεργοποιηθώ σε αυτή την εταιρεία μιας και μόλις "έριξα " την αίτηση για Netone. Είμαι ήδη συνδρομητής στην Vivodi  εδώ και 1 1/2 χρόνο , ευχαριστημένος απο τις ταχύτητες του προπληρωμένου (2Μbits) αλλά όταν ήρθε η ώρα να περάσω σε αορίστου χρόνου και συγκεκριμένα σε Telefonet+  με φορητότητα ένα νούμερο του ΟΤΕ.....δεν άντεξα και παραδίδω τα όπλα...4 μήνες και απο ότι βλέπω υπάρχουν πολύ χειρότερα. Αλλά ειλικρινά δεν είναι ο χρόνος που με εκνέυρισε. Παιδιά , οι άνθρωποι δεν "παλεύονται" με τίποτα...είναι μια κατηγορία απο μόνοι τους....έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι 5 διαφορετικές εταιρείες που δεν ξέρουν τί τους γίνεται και μάλιστα αγνοούν παντελώς τί συμβαίνει το ένα τμήμα με το άλλο.Ενδεικτικά θα σας πώ οτι πρίν τη λήξη του προπληρωμένου τέλη Σεπ. και 1 1/2 μήνα πρίν επικοινώνησα έγκαιρα μαζί τους έχοντας υπόψιν τί συμβαίνει απο τα γραφόμενα εδώ μέσα, για να ενεργοποιήσω Telefonet+ με φορητότητα νούμερου του ΟΤΕ στην υπάρχουσα σύνδεση dslphone500 που έχω. Μετα απο λίγο καιρό και 10 μέρες πρίν τη λήξη του προπληρωμένου με πήρε τηλ αντιπρόσωπος της εταιρείας  και μου είπε για να μην μείνω χωρίς τηλ και επειδή δεν θα προλάβει να ενεργοποιηθεί το Telefonet+, να κάνω αίτηση για Μαχχ10 που ενεργοποιείτε σε 3 μέρες και έτσι έγινε και μάλιστα με καλή ταχύτητα. Αφού πέρασαν 2 μήνες και μετα απο αρκετα τηλ στην εταιρεία για το τι θα γίνει με το Telefonet+ και τη φορητότητα, άρχισα να υποψιάζομαι ότι κάτι πάει στραβά και επιβαιβεώθηκα όταν μετά απο πολύ τηλ επικοινωνία και αρκετά email (αναπάντητα), με πήραν τηλ και μου είπαν να έρθουν να μου συνδέσουν την καινούργια σύνδεση :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: δηλαδή δεν ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΗΔΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ....ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ απλά ήθελα τη φορητότητα του ΟΤΕ σε ένα απο τα 2 νούμερα της vivo. Και άρχισα παλι να εξηγώ για 23 φορά και γραπτώς (μετρημένες χωρίς υπερβολή) τι ακριβώς αιτούμαι.Πέρασαν 10 μέρες απο τότε και απάντηση καμμία.Οσο λοιπόν αυτοί ψάχνουν την ανακάλυψη του τροχού , έκανα μια αίτηση ακύρωσης της φορητότητας , αίτηση ενεργοποίησης στην Netone, προθέρμανση του δικηγόρου μου για πάν ενδεχόμενο...ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία και φάξ για γραπτές αποδείξεις, γιατί είμαι σίγουρος οτι σε 2 μήνες θα πάρουν τηλ και θα μου πούν πάλι "είστε στην τελική φάση της ενεργοποίσης σας" ενώ θα είμαι ήδη στην άλλη εταιρεία....ελπίζω.Βρέ δεν πάνε σ......... :Thumb down:

----------


## kanenas3

Το έχουμε πει και άλλη φορά η μεταφορά από παλιά προγράμματα (προπληρωμένα,cube κτλ) που ήταν σε dslam adsl1 σε νέα (cabletv,telefonet+) δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση γιατί πρέπει να γίνει μεταφορά σε διαφορετικό χώρο. Είναι το τίμημα που πληρώνει η Vivodi για τα κέντρα που έφτιαχνε τόσα χρόνια με απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση ενώ τώρα τους συμφέρει όλους να πάνε σε φυσική συνεγκατάσταση. Άρα στην ουσία είναι σαν να κάνεις νέα σύνδεση.

Για τους χρόνους ενεργοποίησης και την άγνοια πολλών υπαλλήλων δεν έχω παρά να συμφωνήσω. Καλή τύχη λοιπόν στη νέα σου εταιρία.

----------


## teofross

> Καλημερα σε ολους.....σορρυ για την ορθογραφια που θα ακολουθησει.
> 
> μια ερωτηση απο τα παιδια που ξερουν και ασχολουνται....Acer βοηθησε αν μπορεις φιλε...λοιπον
> εχω κανει εδω και ενα μηνα αιτηση στι Vivodi  για Maxx 10 full llu..μπορει καποιος που εχει ενεργοποιηθει η ξερει ποτε ενεργοποιουνται αυτα τα πακετα να μου πει ποσους μηνες πρεπει να περιμενω?αν καποιο παιδι εχει Maxx 10 Full llu ας πει σε ποσο χρονο ενεργοποιηθηκε....ευχαρηστω..


Εγω ημουνα στο telephonet (500λεπτα τηλ + 1Μbit) και εκανα αιτηση 4 μηνες πριν ληξει για να παω στο Max10 με απεριοριστα τηλ.Μετα απο 10 εργασιμες αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη μου εχω πιασει 9.5Mbit και δεν ειχα καμια extra χρεωση.Ολα εγειναν αμεσα και απροβληματιστα.Ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει και μερικα παιδια εχουν μεγαλο προβλημα με απαραδεκτες χρεωσεις και τεραστια αναμονη για την αναβαθμιση.Τι να πω? μαλλον ημουν τυχερος

----------


## kanenas3

Έχει γίνει ένα μπάχαλα που προφανώς αδυνατούν να διαχειριστούνε με το που έχουν κόμβους έτοιμους να δεχτούν συνδρομητές, με απομακρυσμένους κόμβους adsl1 και τα προγραμμάτα που έχουν (παλιά και νέα). Ανάλογα με το που ανήκεις μπορεί να περιμένεις αιώνες ή μπορεί να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση σου αμέσως.

----------


## Zep

> Ανάλογα με το που ανήκεις μπορεί να περιμένεις αιώνες ή μπορεί να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση σου αμέσως.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Πάντως μόλις έριξα την ακύρωση με πήρανε αμέσως τηλέφωνο.Έτυχε να μην απαντήσω και άφησαν μήνυμα για επικοινωνία.Πήρα τηλ και αν το πιστεύετε............απάντησαν στο 2 κτύπο......με προώθησαν αμέσως στο αρμόδιο τμήμα......(λές και με περίμεναν και μόλις αναγνώρισαν το νούμερο μου έκαναν το καλύτερο δυνατό!!ήρθε ο VIP!!) 2 εβδομάδες που στέλνω mail,, δεν αξιώθηκε κάποιος να απαντήσει! Πήγαν να με "ψαρέψουν" αμέσως ...αλλά εγώ απλά τους ρώτησα εάν έλαβαν το φάξ ακύρωσης με απόλυτη  φιλικότητα μη δίνοντας περιθώρια για παραπάνω κουβέντα.Αυτοί άρχισαν να λένε "μάλιστα είστε στο τάδε πακέτο και είστε έτοιμος...." εκεί κόβετε η κουβέντα και τους λέω ευχαριστώ και καλή σας μέρα.Δεν σκέφτονται ότι ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα και ο άλλος δεν θα ασχολείτε με το εάν σε 6 μήνες ή 3 θα έχει τηλέφωνο.Δεν κάνεις την δουλειά? ...παίρνεις δρόμο...Να βράσω εγώ την ταχύτητα όταν κάνουν 8 μήνες για να στείλουν 1 πίστωση ενεργοποίησης(που ήταν δωρεάν εκείνο το διάστημα) που έχουν κάνει κατά λάθος??? και αναγκάστηκα να πάω 2 φορές απο εκεί και άλλα 10 τηλ.των 25 λεπτών, λέγοντάς μου ότι έχω δίκιο, αλλά απο πού να το βρώ?? Το χειρότερο για αυτούς, στο τηλ πάλι ήταν οτι δεν ήξεραν, απο τα συμφραζόμενα που κατάλαβα, τι είχα αιτηθεί...ζούν σε παράλληλο σύμπαν κυριολεκτικά...και να φανταστείτε οτι τους είχα κάνει και τρομερή διαφήμιση....ακόμα με βρίζουν μερικοί φίλοι μου.Δεν ξέρω τι θα αντιμετωπίσω στην νέα εταιρεία, μπορεί να είναι πολύ χειρότερα, ΕΑΝ καταφέρω να βγάλω άκρη με την φορητότητα των γραμμών απο βιβο και οτε, αλλά είμαι τόσο βιδωμένος που ειλικρινά δεν με νοιάζει.Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι σημασία δεν έχει εαν σηκώνεις το τηλ πλέον (αφού έχεις φάει τις καταγγελίες) σε 1 λέπτο αλλάν εαν ξέρεις και να δώσεις άμεσα λύσεις...ΠΡΩΤΗ φορά ρωτάω άνθρωπο εαν μπορεί να μου δώσει ονο/μο γιατί δεν ξέρω απο που να βρώ το δίκιο μου και να μου λέει  έναν αριθμό.....να ρωτάω για κάποιον  υπέυθυνο και να μου λέει οτι είναι αυτός δηλ. ΈΝΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ!!! ούτε Αουσβιτς να ήταν....οι άνθρωποι νούμερα.....τόσο είναι το βρισίδι που πέφτει που και οι ίδιοι οι κακόμοιροι υπάλληλοι των 600-700€ , κρύβονται πίσω απο έναν αριθμό ...τί να πείς...κρίμα..είναι δυνατόν λοιπόν μετά απο μήνες "δουλέματος" και αναμονής για μια απλή φορητότητα να δεχτεί κάποιος να παραμείνει σε αυτή την εταιρεία?? Πρέπει να το σηκώνει το δούλεμα τότε.. Το μόνο που ξέρουν να κάνουν καλά είναι να καταλαγιάζουν τον κόσμο αλλά μεχρι πότε? Κόλλησε η βελόνα στο "είστε στην τελική φάση ενεργοποίησης".....Τέλος πάντων καλή καρδιά , παίρνω τα λεφτά μου και πάω να τα σκάσω σε άλλη, ελπίζω, πιο σοβαρή εταιρεία.Το ξέρω οτι σας κούρασα , γι'αυτό κλείνω παραφράζοντας μια γνωστή παροιμία... "Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα δεν πρέπει μόνο να φαίνεται, πρέπει και να είναι..." :Razz:

----------


## nikospara

Εμένα 4.5-5 μήνες, μετά από γκρίνια (τηλεφωνική, e-mail), καταγγελίες (σε ΕΕΤΤ, υπουργείο, ενώσεις καταναλωτών). Μου είχαν πει ότι έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ όμως μου έστειλε έγγραφη δήλωση ότι η αίτησή μου προωθήθηκε 2 μήνες αφού την έστειλα, μετά ~2 εβδομάδες ανακλήθηκε και ξαναπροωθήθηκε!

Σημειώνω ότι αρκετοί φορείς, στους οποίους έκανα καταγγελία, απάντησαν.

----------


## kanenas3

> Σημειώνω ότι αρκετοί φορείς, στους οποίους έκανα καταγγελία, απάντησαν.


Για πες τι απαντήσεις πήρες. Στην τελευταία που έκανα πήρα απάντηση από Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ μάλλον τις κάνει συλλογή ή απλά αδυνατούν να τις επεξεργαστούν...

----------


## Zep

> (2Μbits)


Διορθώνω .....(2Mbps)...sorry ..εκ παραδρομής.. :Embarassed:

----------


## nikospara

@kanenas3




> Για πες τι απαντήσεις πήρες. Στην τελευταία που έκανα πήρα απάντηση από Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ μάλλον τις κάνει συλλογή ή απλά αδυνατούν να τις επεξεργαστούν...


Οι απαντήσεις ήταν χονδρικά ότι μαζέψανε το δικό μου και κάμποσα άλλα παράπονα και τα προωθήσανε στη Vivodi. Δεν περιμένω να τους καεί και κανένα καρφί για μένα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι μόνον αν μαζεύονται οι καταγγελίες υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι. Τουλάχιστον αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να θέλει να κάνει κάτι να έχει  κάπου να πατήσει.

----------


## Zep

Σε απάντηση πάντως και σε άλλο ποστ, έπεσαν χοντρά πρόστιμα παιδιά σε αρκετούς παρόχους για τα τερτίπια τους.Ενδεικτικά κάποια απο τα σημοσιεύματα εδώ και εδώ..

----------


## w4tt4n4b3

Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει κατα προσέγγιση για Θεσσαλονίκη και συγκεκριμένα Ροστάν πόση είναι η αναμονή από την αίτηση μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση;

----------


## kanenas3

> Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει κατα προσέγγιση για Θεσσαλονίκη και συγκεκριμένα Ροστάν πόση είναι η αναμονή από την αίτηση μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση;


Από αρχές Νοεμβρίου αρχίσανε να βάζουνε κόσμο οπότε εκτός απροόπτου θα κάνουνε τον κλασσικό 1 μήνα.

----------


## w4tt4n4b3

Κι εμένα από την HOL μου είπαν 20 μέρες εργάσιμες, δλδ περίπου ένας μήνας.
Αν όντως ισχύει θα ακυρώσω την αίτηση στη Forthnet και θα πάω εκεί...

Στη Forthnet μου είπαν 2μηνες. Έκανα αίτηση ως συνδρομητής τους παλιός αλλά αν στο δίμηνο δεν ενεργοποιηθώ, θα φύγω.
Δεν το βλέπω να ενεργοποιούμαι γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα πέρα από παραλαβή και κατχώρηση της αίτησης. Όλες οι αιτήσεις της Forthnet προς τον ΟΤΕ για ζευγη χαλκου κτλ έχουν απορριφθεί μου είπαν. Επίσης μου είπαν μόλις εγκριθεί από τον ΟΤΕ το αίτημα της Forthnet θα χρειαστεί να περάσουν 25 μέρες.

----------


## kanenas3

> Όλες οι αιτήσεις της Forthnet προς τον ΟΤΕ για ζευγη χαλκου κτλ έχουν απορριφθεί μου είπαν. Επίσης μου είπαν μόλις εγκριθεί από τον ΟΤΕ το αίτημα της Forthnet θα χρειαστεί να περάσουν 25 μέρες.


Είπαμε το crash test για όλους θα αρχίσει όταν θα αρχίσουν να τελειώνουν τα ζεύγη...Τότε θα φανεί πόσο καλύτερα αντιμετωπίζουν όλοι αυτοί τους πελάτες τους από τη Vivodi. Θα μου πεις πολύ σωστά ότι δεν σε αφορά αλλά δυστυχώς πρέπει να ξέρουμε σε πια χώρα ζούμε.

Ας ελπίζουμε να αλλάξει κάτι από πλευράς ΟΤΕ στο θέμα με τα ζεύγη αλλιώς βλέπω κάποιος να κλείνουν πολλούς μήνες αναμονής.  :Whistle:

----------


## w4tt4n4b3

Άρα οι δικαιολογίες και αιτιάσεις της Forthnet εναντίον του ΟΤΕ ευσταθούν;
Για να ξέρουμε ποιον να κατηγορήσουμε...

----------


## kanenas3

> Άρα οι δικαιολογίες και αιτιάσεις της Forthnet εναντίον του ΟΤΕ ευσταθούν;
> Για να ξέρουμε ποιον να κατηγορήσουμε...


Εξαρτάται για πιο λόγο υπάρχει καθυστέρηση. Αν δεν υπάρχει κόμβος έτοιμος να δεχτεί κόσμο ευθύνεται ο πάροχος. Για την τεχνική υποστήριξη, το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και τις καθυστερήσεις στην αποστολή της αίτησης ευθύνεται ο πάροχος. Στην τελευταία περίπτωση βέβαια πέρα από ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα υπάρχουν διάφορες εκδοχές. Μια από αυτές είναι η έλλειψη ζευγών για την οποία είχε γίνει χαμός το καλοκαίρι και την πλήρωσαν χοντρά Tellas και Vivodi καθώς ήταν οι μόνοι που είχαν ήδη σοβαρό ιδιόκτητο που δούλευε καιρό. Οι υπόλοιποι αργήσαν να το αντιμετωπίσουν ή δεν το έχουν αντιμετωπίσει ακόμα γιατί είχαν τα αρχικά ζεύγη και βάζαν κόσμο αβέρτα τηρόντας προθεσμίες κτλ.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Off Topic


		Μήπως θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει ο τίτλος και να λέει "Σε πόσα χρόνια" αντί για "Σε πόσο χρόνο" ?  :Razz:

----------


## redhat

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μήπως θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει ο τίτλος και να λέει "Σε πόσα χρόνια" αντί για "Σε πόσο χρόνο" ?



Μην το γελάς... Κάποιοι από μας, σε λίγο θα κλείσουμε χρόνο. 
Θα έχουμε κ τουρτίτσα και όλα τα σχετικά...

----------


## Zep

> Άρα οι δικαιολογίες και αιτιάσεις της Forthnet εναντίον του ΟΤΕ ευσταθούν;
> Για να ξέρουμε ποιον να κατηγορήσουμε...


Οτι ο ΟΤΕ φταίει, εκλαμβάνεται ως αξίωμα.Είναι γνωστά τα όσα έχουν συμβεί και συμβαίνουν.Δεν γίνεται δουλειά με κυκλώματα δεκαετίας 70 ή 80.Σκεφτείται οτι απο τα σπίτια σας μέχρι το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο του παρόχου , το ζεύγος που χρησιμοποιείτε, περνάει απο χίλια κύματα.
Τόσες δεκαετίες "άπλωναν τραχανά και έπιναν τσίπουρα" βλέπετε.Θυμάστε που όχι στο μακρινό παρελθόν έπρεπε να έχεις άκρη ή και "λεφτά" για να βάλεις ένα απλό τηλέφωνο που το είχαν κάνει και αυτό επιστήμη, όταν στην Δανία είχαν ISDN. Τώρα πλέον τρέχουν να προλάβουν .....

----------


## mikro_peponi

> Μην το γελάς... Κάποιοι από μας, σε λίγο θα κλείσουμε χρόνο. 
> Θα έχουμε κ τουρτίτσα και όλα τα σχετικά...


ακριβώς, είναι τραγελαφικό ή σκέτο γελαφικό καθώς όντως οι πιο πολλοί περιμένουν τουλάχιστον μισό χρόνο :Wink:

----------


## AMDOpteron

καλημερα σε ολα τα παιδια...ηθελανα να ρωτησω εκανα αιτηση Max10 Full LLU εδω και 1μηνα και 20 μερες περιπου πειρα εχτες την βιβο και μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι στο τελευταιο σταδιο λεει ενεργοπηησεις και οτι περιμενο να μου στηλουν με ΣΜΣ κωδικους πρωσβασης...πωσο θα κανουν ακομα ξερει κανεις?που εχει περασει αυτο το σταδιο?

----------


## gandrian

> καλημερα σε ολα τα παιδια...ηθελανα να ρωτησω εκανα αιτηση Max10 Full LLU εδω και 1μηνα και 20 μερες περιπου πειρα εχτες την βιβο και μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι στο τελευταιο σταδιο λεει ενεργοπηησεις και οτι περιμενο να μου στηλουν με ΣΜΣ κωδικους πρωσβασης...πωσο θα κανουν ακομα ξερει κανεις?που εχει περασει αυτο το σταδιο?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Κι εμένα, αφού είμαι ήδη 3 χρόνια συνδρομητής σε 1 & 2 Mbps και αφού έχω κάνει αίτηση εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες για μτφ στο νέο πακέτο Maxx10 και αφού την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη που τους πήρα να ρωτήσω "τι γίνεται και αργεί ?" και αφού μου απάντησαν ότι προχωράει κανονικά, μου τηλ την Παρασκευή να μου πουν πως υπάρχει εκκρεμότητα (μάλλον θέλουν και αντίγραφο του τελευταίου λογ/σμού ΟΤΕ, το οποίο ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑΝ ζητήσει εξαρχής  μαζί με τη φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και το Fax επιβεβαίωσης), αλλά ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ : ΔΕΝ ξέρουν τι εκκρεμότητα είναι. Απλά στην οθόνη βλέπουν ότι υπάρχει κάποια εκκρεμότητα και μου είπαν να στείλω e-mail στο customerservice@vivodi.gr υπόψιν Τμ. Εκκρεμοτήτων και θα μου απαντήσουν.

Κρατώ για το τέλος το ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟ που μου είπε ο εκπρόσωπος που συνομίλησα.
"Κύριε, αφού στείλατε email  στο customerservice@vivodi.gr δε χρειάζεται  να ξανα-καλέσετε, διότι θα το δουν και θα σας απαντήσουν (πότε άραγε ?) *ΔΙΟΤΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ e-mail ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΛΝΑ ΟΥΤΩΣ Η ΑΛΛΩΣ*"


έχω τρελά νεύρα  :Mad:  και περιμένω να με καλέσουν να δω τι θα μου πουν.

Μάλλον ΜΕ ΧΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3 χρόνια.

Αυτά προς το παρόν.
Θα σας ενημερώσω όταν έχω νεότερα.

gandrian

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Παιδιά απλά μην ασχολείστε. Σηκωθείτε και φύγετε απ αυτούς.. 
Είναι τραγική πλέον η κατάσταση στο συγκεκριμένο μπακάλικο..

----------


## skiabox

Ειμαι Νεο Κοσμο.Εκανα αιτηση ενα μηνα πριν για Telefonet+ .Ο προηγουμενος ενοικος ειχε κοψει το τηλεφωνο εντελως.Ειμαι ευκολη περιπτωση λετε?Ο wizard σε αλλο τηλεφωνο της πολυκατοικιας λεει οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ιδιοκτητου.

----------


## kanenas3

> Ειμαι Νεο Κοσμο.Εκανα αιτηση ενα μηνα πριν για Telefonet+ .Ο προηγουμενος ενοικος ειχε κοψει το τηλεφωνο εντελως.Ειμαι ευκολη περιπτωση λετε?Ο wizard σε αλλο τηλεφωνο της πολυκατοικιας λεει οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ιδιοκτητου.


Όπως και να έχει μην περιμένεις ότι θα κάνει λιγότερο από 1-1,5 μήνα. Δες στο φόρουμ αν υπάρχει κανείς στην περιοχή σου και πόσο χρόνο έκανε να ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## Anogianos

Σε 5 μήνες. :Thumb down:  το DSLAM είναι στα 6,5km.

----------


## skiabox

Ο χρονος ενεργοποιησης εχει καμια σχεση με την αποσταση του DSLAM?

----------


## kanenas3

> Ο χρονος ενεργοποιησης εχει καμια σχεση με την αποσταση του DSLAM?


Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό θέλει για να ρίξεις καλώδιο 6.5χλμ...;;;  :ROFL:

----------


## skiabox

ωχ ωχ.Εγω μενω νεο κοσμο αλλα ανηκω απο οτι εχω καταλαβει στο DSLAM Νεας Σμυρνης.Ξερει κανεις που βρισκεται αυτο?

----------


## kanenas3

> ωχ ωχ.Εγω μενω νεο κοσμο αλλα ανηκω απο οτι εχω καταλαβει στο DSLAM Νεας Σμυρνης.Ξερει κανεις που βρισκεται αυτο?


Βάλε το τηλέφωνο σου στον wizard της Forthnet που βγάζει και το κέντρο για να δεις που πέφτεις.

----------


## scoupegt

Εγω παιδια για Διοδος εκλεισα διμηνο και ακομα τιποτα....
Το μονο που μου ειπαν  :Closed topic:  οτι περιμενεις τους κωδικους δηλ αναμενετε η γραμμη απο τον οτε μεσα στις επομενες μερες.....

----------


## skiabox

Εστειλα email για να μου πουνε την πορεια της αιτησης μου και μου στειλανε τα παρακατω :

Σε απάντηση της ηλεκτρονικής σας αλληλογραφίας με ημερομηνία 21.12.2007, σας ενημερώνουμε σχετικά με την ενεργοποίηση της αιτηθείσας υπηρεσίας  σας Telefonet+  ως προς τα εξής:



Κατά την παρούσα χρονική στιγμή, η αίτησή σας βρίσκεται σε στάδιο αναμονής λόγω απαιτούμενων εργασιών αναβάθμισης.



H εταιρεία Vivodi προβαίνει σε όλες τις προβλεπόμενες ενέργειες για τη δυνατόν συντομότερη ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας σας. 



Ελπίζοντας στην κατανόησή σας, σας ευχαριστούμε για την προτίμησή σας στα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες της VIVODI TELECOM.

........Auto merged post: skiabox added 19 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........

Επειδη διαβαζω απο πολλους χρηστες για πολυμηνη αναμονη για την συνδεση σκεφτομαι να ακυρωσω την αιτηση.Τι λετε?

----------


## Papados

πόσο χρόνο περιμένεις? υπολόγισε ότι σε όποιο πάροχο και να πας (εκτος οτε) την αναμονή την έχεις σίγουρη.

----------


## kazushi

Ειδικά η Vivodi είναι master στο time management, δοκίμασε μια φορά να πάρεις το τηλέφωνο υποστήριξης να δεις πόσες ώρες θα περιμένεις…
  Γενικότερα η φιλοσοφία τους είναι, ας τον πιάσουμε πελάτη και ας περιμένει…

  όσο παράδοξο και να ακούγεται, αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο ο ΟΤΕ ανταποκρίνεται σε λογικό χρόνο !





> Εστειλα email για να μου πουνε την πορεια της αιτησης μου και μου στειλανε τα παρακατω :
> 
> Σε απάντηση της ηλεκτρονικής σας αλληλογραφίας με ημερομηνία 21.12.2007, σας ενημερώνουμε σχετικά με την ενεργοποίηση της αιτηθείσας υπηρεσίας  σας Telefonet+  ως προς τα εξής:
> 
> 
> 
> Κατά την παρούσα χρονική στιγμή, η αίτησή σας βρίσκεται σε στάδιο αναμονής λόγω απαιτούμενων εργασιών αναβάθμισης.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## skiabox

Τους εστειλα email να μου πουνε σαφες χρονοδιαγραμμα η αλλιως να ακυρωσω την αιτηση.Δεν το εχω σε τιποτα να σηκωσω το ακουστικο και να τηλεφωνησω το 134! :Mad: 

........Auto merged post: skiabox added 59 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........

Πηρα τηλεφωνο τη vivodi και μου ειπανε οτι περιμενουν την παραδοση της γραμμης απο τον OTE και οτι αυτο κανει συνηθως 20 εργασιμες.Τι λετε να κανω?

----------


## kanenas3

> Τους εστειλα email να μου πουνε σαφες χρονοδιαγραμμα η αλλιως να ακυρωσω την αιτηση.Δεν το εχω σε τιποτα να σηκωσω το ακουστικο και να τηλεφωνησω το 134!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: skiabox added 59 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........
> 
> Πηρα τηλεφωνο τη vivodi και μου ειπανε οτι περιμενουν την παραδοση της γραμμης απο τον OTE και οτι αυτο κανει συνηθως 20 εργασιμες.Τι λετε να κανω?


Όπου και να πας το δίμηνο θα το φας οπότε σκέψου το καλά. Εκτός αν πας ΟΤΕ όπου θα κάνει πολύ λιγότερο.

----------


## kazushi

ο ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον  5 εργάσιμες μέρες για ενεργοποίηση γραμμής εάν έχει ελεύθερο κύκλωμα στην περιοχή που γίνει η αίτηση, την τελευταία αίτηση που τους έκανα πριν 3 μήνες (φεύγοντας από Vivodi που μου είχαν σπάσει τα νεύρα με το ανύπαρκτο after sale support) χρειάστηκαν μόνο 3 εργάσιμες !!!
  Έχω γυρίσει σχεδόν όλους τους παρόχους hol, vivodi, forthnet k.l.p. τελικά γύρισα πάλι στον ΟΤΕ γιατί βαρέθηκα να ακούω «δεν φταίμε εμείς αλλά ο ΟΤΕ» (δυστυχώς μένω σε περιοχή που δεν υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά δίκτυα ακόμα)…





> Τους εστειλα email να μου πουνε σαφες χρονοδιαγραμμα η αλλιως να ακυρωσω την αιτηση.Δεν το εχω σε τιποτα να σηκωσω το ακουστικο και να τηλεφωνησω το 134!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: skiabox added 59 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........
> 
> Πηρα τηλεφωνο τη vivodi και μου ειπανε οτι περιμενουν την παραδοση της γραμμης απο τον OTE και οτι αυτο κανει συνηθως 20 εργασιμες.Τι λετε να κανω?

----------


## kanenas3

> ο ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον  5 εργάσιμες μέρες για ενεργοποίηση γραμμής εάν έχει ελεύθερο κύκλωμα στην περιοχή που γίνει η αίτηση, την τελευταία αίτηση που τους έκανα πριν 3 μήνες (φεύγοντας από Vivodi που μου είχαν σπάσει τα νεύρα με το ανύπαρκτο after sale support) χρειάστηκαν μόνο 3 εργάσιμες !!!
>   Έχω γυρίσει σχεδόν όλους τους παρόχους hol, vivodi, forthnet k.l.p. τελικά γύρισα πάλι στον ΟΤΕ γιατί βαρέθηκα να ακούω «δεν φταίμε εμείς αλλά ο ΟΤΕ» (δυστυχώς μένω σε περιοχή που δεν υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά δίκτυα ακόμα)…


Ο ΟΤΕ πάει καλύτερα ή είναι το ίδιο πράγμα; Αν και με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις τα ίδια προβλήματα τότε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ καθώς αν δε σε καλύπτει κάποιο ιδιόκτητο είσαι με γραμμή ΟΤΕ (ΑΡΥΣ). Αν είσαι οκ με τον ΟΤΕ τότε φταίνε οι εναλλακτικοί.

----------


## kazushi

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει θεραπεύσει πολλές από τις «παιδικές αρρώστιες» που τον ταλαιπωρούσαν… 
  Πέταξα το άχρηστο modem που μου έδωσαν με την νέα σύνδεση, και με ένα Zixel modem η γραμμή είναι πολύ σταθερή με το ανάλογο bandwidth…





> Ο ΟΤΕ πάει καλύτερα ή είναι το ίδιο πράγμα; Αν και με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις τα ίδια προβλήματα τότε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ καθώς αν δε σε καλύπτει κάποιο ιδιόκτητο είσαι με γραμμή ΟΤΕ (ΑΡΥΣ). Αν είσαι οκ με τον ΟΤΕ τότε φταίνε οι εναλλακτικοί.

----------


## scoupegt

υπαρχει καποιος αριθμος να παρουμε στον οτε να δουμε αν υπαρχει αιτηση καταχωρημενη κτλ?

----------


## kazushi

122 νομίζω





> υπαρχει καποιος αριθμος να παρουμε στον οτε να δουμε αν υπαρχει αιτηση καταχωρημενη κτλ?

----------


## scoupegt

θα μου πουνε ομως για την αιτηση διοδος που εχω κανει στην βιβοντι ή δεν σου λενε;

----------


## kazushi

Θα το ψάξουν με το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου…
  Όταν εμένα η Vivodi μου έλεγε επί 3 εβδομάδες ότι περιμένει τον ΟΤΕ, επικοινώνησα με ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι έχουν τελειώσει από την πρώτη εβδομάδα, απλά κανένας από Vivodi δεν τους ενοχλήσει για να μάθουν τι έχει γίνει !! 
  Τελικά ακούσαν τα νεοελληνικά που έπρεπε στην Vivodi και προχώρησαν την σύνδεση…
  Η συνεργασία μου με την Vivodi τελείωσε με μια αναφορά στην ΕΕΤΤ για την απαράδεκτη υποστήριξη που παρείχαν…





> θα μου πουνε ομως για την αιτηση διοδος που εχω κανει στην βιβοντι ή δεν σου λενε;

----------


## scoupegt

να σαι καλα φιλε....

και τετοιο παιζει και με εμενα γιατι εδω και ενα μηνα μου λεει ειστε σε αναμονη απο τον οτε για ενεργοποιηση...που οι οτε κανει 10 εργασιμες....

τι να λεμε τωρα...
Αυτοι ψαχνουν οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο να σε καθυστερησουν ρε παιδι μου...

----------


## scoupegt

καλα πηρα τον οτε και μαντεψτε....
Καμια αιτηση δεν εκρεμη στον τηλεφωνικο σας αριθμο....
εχουν περασει 3,5 μηνες και ουτε την αιτηση δεν εχουν στειλει!!!!

Εδω και 3 βδομαδες μου λενε πως την εχουν στειλει στον οτε...
ΧΑΧΑ!!!Για πολλα γελια....

Και οταν περνεις τη βγαινει ο καθε ενας που δεν ξερει τιποτα απο εκει μεσα και οταν του λες δωσε μου τον προισταμενο σου σου λενε οχι....
Μα να καθομαστε δηλ να τα λεμε στον τοιχο?
Αφου τα παιδια εκει δεν γνωριζουν...και τι να βρισεις αυτους που δεν φταινε σε τιποτα?

Θα σας καλεσει το αρμοδοιο τμημα λενε...
ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Δεν περνει κανεις τηλ...
ουτε στα εμαιλ απαντανε......
Εχει καταντησει σκετο ρεζηλικι η εταιρια και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δεν κανει κανενας τιποτα για αυτο...
Ουτε ΕΕΤΤ ουτε κανενας.
Ειναι ανεξελεκτοι!

----------


## djcostas

Καινουρια συνδεση tellas πριν απο 2 χρονια, 2 μηνες περιπου. Μεταφορα απο tellas σε on 4 μηνες χωρις ακομα να εχει συνδεθει το τηλεφωνικο νουμερο (χτυπαει ακομα στο οριο της Tellas ενω ειναι ξεκουμπωτη)

----------


## kazushi

τα παιδιά που δουλεύουν στο τηλεφωνικό service δεν φταίνε τίποτα, ζήτα τον προϊστάμενο τους για τα «σχετικά»…

  Η αναφορά στη ΕΕΤΤ τους πονάει γιατί πέφτουν πρόστιμα ! προσωπικά έχω στολίσει και την Vivodi και την HOL με αναφορές που έπιασαν τόπο…

  Καλά ξεμπερδέματα φίλε μου…




> καλα πηρα τον οτε και μαντεψτε....
> Καμια αιτηση δεν εκρεμη στον τηλεφωνικο σας αριθμο....
> εχουν περασει 3,5 μηνες και ουτε την αιτηση δεν εχουν στειλει!!!!
> 
> Εδω και 3 βδομαδες μου λενε πως την εχουν στειλει στον οτε...
> ΧΑΧΑ!!!Για πολλα γελια....
> 
> Και οταν περνεις τη βγαινει ο καθε ενας που δεν ξερει τιποτα απο εκει μεσα και οταν του λες δωσε μου τον προισταμενο σου σου λενε οχι....
> Μα να καθομαστε δηλ να τα λεμε στον τοιχο?
> ...

----------


## scoupegt

> τα παιδιά που δουλεύουν στο τηλεφωνικό service δεν φταίνε τίποτα, ζήτα τον προϊστάμενο τους για τα «σχετικά»…
> 
>   Η αναφορά στη ΕΕΤΤ τους πονάει γιατί πέφτουν πρόστιμα ! προσωπικά έχω στολίσει και την Vivodi και την HOL με αναφορές που έπιασαν τόπο…
> 
>   Καλά ξεμπερδέματα φίλε μου…



αυτο κανω και εγω..τους ζηταω τον προισταμενο...αλλα δεν σε συνδεουν...
τους λες γιατι?γιατι ετσι ειναι η πολιτικη της εταιριας....
Μας δουλευουν ρε φιλε...
Στην ΕΕΤΤ εχω κανει 4-5 καταγγελιες...τιποτα....σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα....

----------


## kanenas3

> αυτο κανω και εγω..τους ζηταω τον προισταμενο...αλλα δεν σε συνδεουν...
> τους λες γιατι?γιατι ετσι ειναι η πολιτικη της εταιριας....
> Μας δουλευουν ρε φιλε...
> Στην ΕΕΤΤ εχω κανει 4-5 καταγγελιες...τιποτα....σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα....


Αν μιλούσες ήρεμα σίγουρα θα έβρισκες άκρη! Αν φωνάζεις, βρίζεις δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσει κανείς σημασία. Έχω στείλει πάνω από 30 email στο customer service για τη σύνδεση μου και συνδέσεις φίλων και πάντα είχα απάντηση είτε γραπτή είτε τηλεφωνική εντός 2-3 ημερών. Το ότι σε σένα δεν απαντάνε καν δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν ρωτάς με το σωστό τρόπο. Εκτός αν δε σε ενδιαφέρει να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου.

Στην τελικά όπως έχω πει πολλές φορές υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρίες όπου μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την τύχη σου...

----------


## scoupegt

> Αν μιλούσες ήρεμα σίγουρα θα έβρισκες άκρη! Αν φωνάζεις, βρίζεις δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσει κανείς σημασία. Έχω στείλει πάνω από 30 email στο customer service για τη σύνδεση μου και συνδέσεις φίλων και πάντα είχα απάντηση είτε γραπτή είτε τηλεφωνική εντός 2-3 ημερών. Το ότι σε σένα δεν απαντάνε καν δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν ρωτάς με το σωστό τρόπο. Εκτός αν δε σε ενδιαφέρει να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου.
> 
> Στην τελικά όπως έχω πει πολλές φορές υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρίες όπου μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την τύχη σου...


Ρε φιλε αυτη ειναι η λυση;
Τι μας το πετας υπαρχουν αλλες εταιριες για να δοκιμασουμε την τυχη μας;
Αυτη η εταιρια κοροιδευει τον κοσμο;
Εχει κανει το ρεκορ των 9 μηνων για ενεργοποιηση συνδεσης;
Υπαρχει καποιος υπευθυνα να σε ενημερωσει για το τι γινεται με την πορεια της αιτηση σου ή οτιδοιποτε αλλο;
Περνεις τηλ και σου λενε δεν φαινεται το ενα,δεν φαινεται το αλλο,δεν υπαρχει αιτηση....
Ειμαστε σοβαροι;
Αυτα τα κανουν μονο απατεωνες.....

Και απο την αλλη εσυ που εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι δεν μιλαω καλα και βριζω και φωναζω και δεν ρωταω με καλο τροπο;
Ησουν στο τηλ;περιεργο μου φαινεται....
Μια χαρα μιλαω,εδω και 3 μηνες με το σεις και με το σας και πειτε μου τι γινεται κτλ αλλα παντα τα ιδια και τα ιδια....

Φιλε η υπομονη εχει και τα ορια της και ξερω οτι δεν φταει κανεις απο το τηλ κεντρο αλλα η κωλοεταιρια...αλλα δεν σου δινουν το δικαιωμα να μιλησεις με καποιον αλλο.
Εχουν βαλει τα παιδια αυτα να τα ακουνε ολα και να μην ξερουν τι να πουν.
Η εταιρια φταει και οχι οι πελατες!

Παντως εγω εχω στελει 3-4 μαιλ απο τις γιορτες με το ερωτημα "μπορειτε να με ενημερωσετε για την πορεια της αιτησης μου?"
Με ταυτοτητα κιολας και τα παντα και ακομα...απαντηση καμια....
Το ιδιο και το τηλ κεντρο...θα σας καλεσει το αρμοδειο τμημα........οκ....
Εδω και 1 βδομαδα καμια απαντηση....
Δηλ με ποιον τροπο να το ζητησω ρε φιλε;
Να παω στην εκκλησια να κανω ταμα,να προσευχηθω και μετα να το ζητησω μπας και με ενημερωσουν πια; :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

Αφού είναι απατεώνες γιατί επιμένεις και θέλεις να συνεργαστείς μαζί τους;;

Το 9 μήνες παρότι είναι απαράδεκτο δεν είναι το ρεκόρ...Το έχει άλλη εταιρία...

----------


## 3lbereth

> Το 9 μήνες παρότι είναι απαράδεκτο δεν είναι το ρεκόρ...Το έχει άλλη εταιρία...


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  ΣΩΣΤΑΑΑ! Περίμενε λοιπόν άλλους 3 μήνες, να σπάσεις το ρεκόρ και κερδίζεις ένα Κύβο επιπλέον, τον οποίο θα έχουν ενεργοποιήσει μέχρι το παιδί σου να πάει πανεπιστήμιο.

Πεντέμιση μήνες περίμενα να συνδεθώ, με μόνιμη αιτιολογία "Φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" (όπως στη διαφήμιση...). Τελικά κατάφερα και πήρα γραπτή απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ οτι η VIVODI δεν είχε στείλει καν αίτημα. Ακολούθησαν άμεσα καταγγελίες και αίτηση διακοπής. Τώρα είμαι στη Νετονία και βρήκα την υγειά μου!
Και ναι, απαντώ στην πιθανή απορία του kanenas3, τσέκαρα διαθεσιμότητα, διάβασα τους όρους, τα χαρτιά μου ήταν σωστά, η αίτησή μου υπογεγραμμένη, η φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας καθαρή και το ύφος των επιστολών μου κόσμιο και ευγενικό ως γνήσιας Αρσακειάδας!

Α! Και το ότι ορισμένοι εξοργισμένοι και ταλαιπωρημένοι πελάτες βάζουν τις φωνές στο CC, αυτό δε δίνει κανένα δικαίωμα στον υπάλληλο να απαντά απαξιωτικά, επιθετικά και ειρωνικά. Ο υπάλληλος ο-φεί-λει να είναι ευγενικός και να προσπαθήσει να δώσει λύση στο πρόβλημα. Αν δε μπορεί να χειριστεί μια δυσάρεστη κατάσταση, ας πάει να δουλέψει αλλού. Period.

Αν και δεν είμαι συνδρομήτρια της VIVO, παρακολουθώ τακτικά το thread και απορώ με τα γραφόμενα ορισμένων ... αν λοιπόν ο kanenas3 θέλει να ανατρέξει στα αρχεία του για το αληθές των λόγων μου, τα στοιχεία μου είναι στη διάθεσή του!!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kanenas3

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά

1) Έτσι πως έχει καταλήξει η κατάσταση όλοι θέλουν 2 μήνες μίνιμουμ και αυτό μπορείς να το τσεκάρεις στα φόρουμ των παρόχων.
2) Το θέμα της καθυστέρησεις είναι σύνθετο και δεν είναι απλό στο να βρεις τι γίνεται. Στην περίπτωση σου για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε απλά να μην έτοιμη η Vivodi ή μπορεί να περίμενε τον ΟΤΕ να δώσει τα ζεύγη (που είναι μόνιμη αιτία καθυστέρησης πλέον) και φυσικά δεν έστειλε την αίτηση. Το ότι ο ΟΤΕ σου έδωσε ένα χαρτί που έλεγε ότι δεν υπάρχει αίτημα από τη Vivodi για τη γραμμή σας είναι μεν σωστό αλλά εντελώς παραπλανητικό. Όταν έκανες αίτηση στη Net One που είχε ελεύθερα ζεύγη συνδέθηκες αμέσως. Θα μου πεις ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα σου αλλά αυτό δεν αλλά την κατάσταση.

Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον εσύ είχες την λογική να φύγεις από τη στιγμή που είδες ότι δε σε καλύπτει. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ και εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα αν έκαναν πάνω από 2 μήνες χωρίς να με συνδέσουν.

Το σχόλιο μου για τους όρους πάει γενικότερα σε πολλούς που απλά δεν έχουν την παραμικρή ιδέα για το τί έχουν υπογράψει όπως ο φίλος εδώ

Δεν αμφισβήτησα τα λεγόμενα σου σε αντίθεση με εσένα που μάλλον αμφισβητείς ότι έχω βγάλει άκρη με τη Vivodi γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά...Όπως είπα είναι θέμα του πως μιλάς σε έναν άνθρωπο  :Cool:

----------


## scoupegt

ρε φιλε ρωτας γιατι δεν φευγω....
Γιατι αφου εχει περασει τοσος καιρος εχω την ψευδεσθηση οτι την επομενη μερα που ερχεται θα συνδεθω....
Να πας σε αλλη εταιρια αντε παλι περιμενε δεν ξερω και εγω ποσο.....
Αλλα ματαια γιατι εχουν περασει 3,5 μηνες και τιποτα...

Δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ο οτε δεν εχει παραδωσει τα ζευγη...
Με την βιβο εχω να κανω και οχι με τον οτε και ας μου ελεγε 5-10 μερες μετα την καταθεση της αιτησης μου οτι δεν εχουμ ζευγη θα περιμενετε ταδε μηνες.....
Ειμαι λαθος;
Αυτοι το μονο που κανουν ειναι να παραπλανουν!
Το οτι και οι αλλοι παροχοι εχουν φτασει στο σημειο να κανουν 2 μηνο οπωε λες δεν ειναι δικαιολογια και ουτε πρεπει να καθμαστε να το δεχομαστε ως καταναλωτες!

----------


## kanenas3

> ρε φιλε ρωτας γιατι δεν φευγω....
> Γιατι αφου εχει περασει τοσος καιρος εχω την ψευδεσθηση οτι την επομενη μερα που ερχεται θα συνδεθω....
> Να πας σε αλλη εταιρια αντε παλι περιμενε δεν ξερω και εγω ποσο.....
> Αλλα ματαια γιατι εχουν περασει 3,5 μηνες και τιποτα...
> 
> Δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ο οτε δεν εχει παραδωσει τα ζευγη...
> Με την βιβο εχω να κανω και οχι με τον οτε και ας μου ελεγε 5-10 μερες μετα την καταθεση της αιτησης μου οτι δεν εχουμ ζευγη θα περιμενετε ταδε μηνες.....
> Ειμαι λαθος;
> Αυτοι το μονο που κανουν ειναι να παραπλανουν!
> Το οτι και οι αλλοι παροχοι εχουν φτασει στο σημειο να κανουν 2 μηνο οπωε λες δεν ειναι δικαιολογια και ουτε πρεπει να καθμαστε να το δεχομαστε ως καταναλωτες!


Σύμφωνοι αλλά από όσο έγραψες πριν κατάλαβα ότι τους θεωρείς απατεώνες γενικότερα και όχι ειδικά και μόνο για την καθυστέρηση στην ενεργοποίηση σου. Αν κατάλαβα λοιπόν σωστά με πια λογική περιμένεις να σε συνδέσουν...και μετά τι θα γίνει;;; Αν είναι απατεώνες πως θα τα βγάλεις πέρα, τους εμπιστεύεσαι;;; Αν κατάλαβα σωστά ξαναλέω ότι το καλύτερο είναι να δεις και αλλού τι γίνεται. Αν πάλι δεν κατάλαβα σωστά σβήσε τα όλα τα παραπάνω  :Wink: 

Γενικά έχεις δίκιο που λες ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα σου αλλά έτσι ακριβώς απαντάει και η Vivodi και λέει ότι αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν δώσει ζεύγη δεν μπορεί να κάνει το παραμικρό. Επομένως είναι σημαντικό να βλέπουμε πότε φταίει ο ένας και πότε ο άλλος για να πιέζουμε ανάλογα.

Δυστυχώς η ΕΕΤΤ θέσπισε πρόστιμα αλλά μόνο μεταξύ των παρόχων αντί να τα εισπράττει αυτός που πραγματικά ταλαιπωρείται.

----------


## scoupegt

Ειναι απατεωνες ναι..Αυτη η συμπεριφορα μονο απο απατεωνες υπαρχει που δεν τους απασχολει ο πελατης στο ελαχιστο.
Φιλε ειχα και πριν βιβοντι.
Ειχε κανει να ενεργοποιηθει 2 μηνες...υποφερτο..αλλα απαραδεκτο και αυτο...
Απο την μερα που ειχα ενεργοποιηθει αντε να ειχα κανα 2 φορες προβλημα....και ομως σε αυτες τις ελαχιστες φορες περιμενα πολλα λεπτα στην αναμονη....
Αλλα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.....

Το προβλημα μου ειναι στο οτι αργει υπερβολικα να ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη και οχι μονο αυτο,αλλα οτι δεν σου λενε την αληθεια,σε κοροιδευουν καταμουτρα λεγοντς πχ η αιτηση οτι ειναι στον οτε και στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ειναι πουθενα και γενικα ολη η αντιμετωπιση δεν ειναι σαν πελατης αλλα σαν σκουπιδι....

Καταλαβαινεις που ειναι το προβλημα μου;

----------


## kanenas3

> Ειναι απατεωνες ναι..Αυτη η συμπεριφορα μονο απο απατεωνες υπαρχει που δεν τους απασχολει ο πελατης στο ελαχιστο.
> Φιλε ειχα και πριν βιβοντι.
> Ειχε κανει να ενεργοποιηθει 2 μηνες...υποφερτο..αλλα απαραδεκτο και αυτο...
> Απο την μερα που ειχα ενεργοποιηθει αντε να ειχα κανα 2 φορες προβλημα....και ομως σε αυτες τις ελαχιστες φορες περιμενα πολλα λεπτα στην αναμονη....
> Αλλα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.....
> 
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι στο οτι αργει υπερβολικα να ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη και οχι μονο αυτο,αλλα οτι δεν σου λενε την αληθεια,σε κοροιδευουν καταμουτρα λεγοντς πχ η αιτηση οτι ειναι στον οτε και στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ειναι πουθενα και γενικα ολη η αντιμετωπιση δεν ειναι σαν πελατης αλλα σαν σκουπιδι....
> 
> Καταλαβαινεις που ειναι το προβλημα μου;


Βρε σου είπα ότι συμφωνώ ότι η κατάσταση είναι χάλια αλλά αυτή είναι και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει για ένα χρόνο ακόμα. Όταν περάσουμε τα 2 εκατ. συνδέσεις θα αρχίσουν να τα διορθώνουν οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες γιατί απλά θα είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να τραβήξουνε συνδρομητές αφού ο ρυθμός νέων συνδέσεων θα αρχίσει να επιβραδύνεται.

Τώρα ότι και να λέμε δεν συγκινούνται οι εταιρίες και η ΕΕΤΤ θεωρεί ότι όλα αυτά είναι αναγκαίο κακό. Εφόσον οι ικανοποιημένοι είναι περισσότεροι από τους δυσαρεστημένους θα συνεχίζεται το πανηγύρι...

----------


## kalai1622

file kanenas3 apoti vlepw eisai apo thessaloniki opws k ego (xarilaou)! ithela na se rwtisw poso kairo ekane i vivodi na se sindesei.. esteila aitisi gia telefonet+ stis 15/11/07 k m lene oti perimenoun egkrisi apo ton ote.. to kako einai oti epesa panw stis giortes k exasa ergasimes meres..na parw til to ote k na rwtisw sxetika me tin egkrisi?

----------


## kanenas3

> file kanenas3 apoti vlepw eisai apo thessaloniki opws k ego (xarilaou)! ithela na se rwtisw poso kairo ekane i vivodi na se sindesei.. esteila aitisi gia telefonet+ stis 15/11/07 k m lene oti perimenoun egkrisi apo ton ote.. to kako einai oti epesa panw stis giortes k exasa ergasimes meres..na parw til to ote k na rwtisw sxetika me tin egkrisi?


Όταν με συνδέσανε (πριν από 3 χρόνια) έκαναν σχεδόν 2 μήνες αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έχουν σχέση τα πράγματα με τώρα. Να υποθέσω ότι έχει κάλυψη από το ιδιόκτητο ε;

Δική μου συμβουλή είναι να τους πάρεις και να μάθεις πότε λένε ότι έστειλαν το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ. Υπολόγισε 2 εβδομάδες για τον ΟΤΕ και άλλες τόσες για τη Vivodi. Για καλό και για κακό στείλε και μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ με κοινοποίηση στη Vivodi για την καθυστέρηση.

Αν πάρεις απευθείας τον ΟΤΕ και ρωτήσεις είναι πιθανό να σου πούνε ότι δεν υπάρχει αίτημα ακόμα έχει σταλεί γιατί δεν γνωρίζουν ότι καταχωρούνται σε άλλο CRM. Δοκίμασε το πάντως.

Πάτα επεξεργασία και γράψε το μήνυμα σου στα ελληνικά γιατί απαγορεύονται τα greeklish.

----------


## gadoulis

κανέναν που δουλεύει στον οτέ δεν έχουμε εδώ μέσα να μας εξυπηρετήσει;; να δούμε εγώ πότε θα συνδεθώ!!! μου λένε μέχρι τέλη ιανουαρίου. φίλο μου τον συνδέσανε σε ένα μήνα αλλά αυτόσ δεν ήταν μέσω αρύς όπως είμαι εγώ!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## scoupegt

εγω που ειμαι για διοδος εχουμε παει στο 4μηνο.....
Μετα απο 2 βδομαδες που περνω και τους λεω να με ενημερωσει καποιος...με πηραν τηλ σημερα.....
ΚΑι μου ειπαν πως μολις σημερα εστειλαν την αιτηση στον οτε ενω στο τηλ κεντρο μου ελεγαν εδω και ενα μηνα οτι τα εχουν στειλει....Βεβαια γω ειχα παρει τον οτε και δν υπηρχε αιτηση.
Για αυτο δεν επερναν τοσο καιρο τηλ.....τι να ελεγαν;
Μακρια οποιος μπορει απο vivodi
ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ!!!

----------


## subzer0

> εγω που ειμαι για διοδος εχουμε παει στο 4μηνο.....
> Μετα απο 2 βδομαδες που περνω και τους λεω να με ενημερωσει καποιος...με πηραν τηλ σημερα.....
> ΚΑι μου ειπαν πως μολις σημερα εστειλαν την αιτηση στον οτε ενω στο τηλ κεντρο μου ελεγαν εδω και ενα μηνα οτι τα εχουν στειλει....Βεβαια γω ειχα παρει τον οτε και δν υπηρχε αιτηση.
> Για αυτο δεν επερναν τοσο καιρο τηλ.....τι να ελεγαν;
> Μακρια οποιος μπορει απο vivodi
> ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ!!!


Στον ΟΤΕ που πήρες? Στο 134 δεν βλέπουν τίποτα έτσι είχε γίνει και στην δικιά μου περίπτωση. 
Αλλά όταν με πήραν τηλέφωνο από Vivodi να μου πουν πως στείλανε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ(συμπτωματικά και σε εμένα στους 4 μήνες) μετά από λίγες μέρες μου ήρθε και εγγράφως με επιστολή τους , άρα λέγανε την αλήθεια(αν και δεν το πίστευα στην αρχή).
Το θέμα είναι από εδώ και πέρα πόσο θα περιμένεις. Εγω περίμενα άλλους 4 μήνες.  :Whistle:

----------


## kalai1622

χθες που πηρα τηλ. την βιβοντι κ τους λεω οτι εδω κ 2 μηνες δεν εχω συνδεθει μου λενε: δεν εχετε λαβει κωδικους? ουτε εξοπλισμο? κ απο οτι ειδε αυτος ο μαστορας στν οθονη του μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες πορτες στην περιοχη μου.. κ ξαναστειλε αιτημα στον οτε..κ ο οτε δεν ειναι παναγιτσα..

----------


## scoupegt

> Στον ΟΤΕ που πήρες? Στο 134 δεν βλέπουν τίποτα έτσι είχε γίνει και στην δικιά μου περίπτωση. 
> Αλλά όταν με πήραν τηλέφωνο από Vivodi να μου πουν πως στείλανε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ(συμπτωματικά και σε εμένα στους 4 μήνες) μετά από λίγες μέρες μου ήρθε και εγγράφως με επιστολή τους , άρα λέγανε την αλήθεια(αν και δεν το πίστευα στην αρχή).
> Το θέμα είναι από εδώ και πέρα πόσο θα περιμένεις. Εγω περίμενα άλλους 4 μήνες.


καλα καλα......
σημερα που πηρα ξανα τον οτε γιατι φαινεται η αιτηση;;;;
Παιδια δεν στελνουν τις αιτησεις γιατι δε εχουν πορτες.....
Οταν την στειλουν φαινεται και στον οτε...
Χθες με πηραν απο την βιβο και μου ειπαν οτι την εστειλαν και σημερα φαινεται στον οτε!
Δεν ειναι τυχαιο....
Μετα απο οτι σταλθηκε στον οτε δεν υπαρχει δικαιολογια φιλε για ακομα 4 μηνες αναμονη...
Ο οτε θα μου πει ακριβως ποια μερα παρεδωσε την γραμμη και απο κει και περα φταιει ολοκληρωτικα η βιβοντι..
Ο οτε πανω απο 10 εργασιμες δεν κανει..

........Auto merged post: scoupegt added 1 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........




> χθες που πηρα τηλ. την βιβοντι κ τους λεω οτι εδω κ 2 μηνες δεν εχω συνδεθει μου λενε: δεν εχετε λαβει κωδικους? ουτε εξοπλισμο? κ απο οτι ειδε αυτος ο μαστορας στν οθονη του μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες πορτες στην περιοχη μου.. κ ξαναστειλε αιτημα στον οτε..κ ο οτε δεν ειναι παναγιτσα..


δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες πορτες και δεν εχουν στειλει το αιτημα καν στον οτε καταλαβες;
οταν οτε παραλαβει την αιτηση δεν αργει καθολου..
ψεματα σου λενε

----------


## kanenas3

Να υποθέσω ότι δε μπορείς να δεις άλλη εκδοχή ε;;; Είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι τα πράγματα είναι έτσι όπως τα λες ε;;;

Για ψάξε λίγο στις ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ και θα δεις την αιτία των μεγάλων καθυστερήσεων αρχικά στη Vivodi και πλέον σχεδόν στο σύνολο των παρόχων. 

Άντε η Vivodi δεν έχει λεφτά να βάλει πόρτες αλλά και η Forthnet & Hol δεν έχουν λεφτά να βάλουν;;;; Αυτές γιατί κάνουν μήνες να συνδέσουν τον κόσμο;;

Φυσικά και η Vivodi δεν είναι άμοιρη ευθυνών αλλά δεν φταίει πάντα και για όλα!

----------


## subzer0

> καλα καλα......
> σημερα που πηρα ξανα τον οτε γιατι φαινεται η αιτηση;;;;
> Παιδια δεν στελνουν τις αιτησεις γιατι δε εχουν πορτες.....
> Οταν την στειλουν φαινεται και στον οτε...
> Χθες με πηραν απο την βιβο και μου ειπαν οτι την εστειλαν και σημερα φαινεται στον οτε!
> Δεν ειναι τυχαιο....
> Μετα απο οτι σταλθηκε στον οτε δεν υπαρχει δικαιολογια φιλε για ακομα 4 μηνες αναμονη...
> Ο οτε θα μου πει ακριβως ποια μερα παρεδωσε την γραμμη και απο κει και περα φταιει ολοκληρωτικα η βιβοντι..
> Ο οτε πανω απο 10 εργασιμες δεν κανει..



Σου είπα τι έγινε στην δικιά μου περίπτωση. Εμένα ακόμα και εγράφως όταν μου στείλανε από την Vivodi οτι παραδόθηκε η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ δεν φαινόταν τίποτα εκεί.
Και εγώ δεν τους εμπιστευόμουνα γι' αυτό και ψαχνόμουνα. Αλλά στον ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπανε τίποτα ούτε στο 134 ούτε σε ΟΤΕshop που ρωτούσα.
Και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία για άλλους 4 μήνες αναμονή(το οτι περίμενα τόσο έχει να κάνει καθαρα με προσωπικούς λόγους). Ούτε καν δικαιολογία υπάρχει για το οτι 4 μήνες μετά στείλανε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ. Μαζί σου είμαι   :One thumb up:

----------


## kanenas3

Το τι βλέπουνε στον ΟΤΕ έχει να κάνει με το αν το άτομο που θα πετύχεις ξέρει που να κοιτάξει, γιατί αλλού είναι οι αιτήσεις ΑΡΥΣ και αλλού των άλλων παρόχων.

Φυσικά όπως λέει και ο subzer0 και η Vivodi έχει μερίδιο της ευθύνης στις καθυστερήσεις.

----------


## scoupegt

Ακουστε βρε παιδια
Εγω δεν ειμαι κανενας τρελος που τα εχω βαλει με την βιβοντι!
Αλλη εταιρια δεν ειχα παλιοτερα εκτος απο Το ondslkit της οτενετ που ειχε 8 μηνες προσφορα!
(Αν και αυτοι ειχαν κανει 1 μηνα τοτε στις αρχες αλλα ειχαν πεσει και χριστουγεννα κτλ μεσα)
Απο αλλες εταιριες δεν ξερω τι γινεται..
αν γινονται τα ιδια με την βιβοντι ειναι και αυτες απαραδεκτες.(Συμφωνω)!

Για τον kanenas
εμεις ειμαστε πελατε των αλλων παροχων και οχι του οτε ετσι;
Οποτε οταν λεω θελω γραμμη στην βιβο πχ.θελω γραμμη....
Τι με νοιαζει οτι δεν εχει πορτες..Να μου το πει απ την αρχη αν θελει να λεγεται σοβαρη εταιρια...
και 2ον γιατι μου λεει οτι ο οτε δεν μας δινει πορτες κτλ ως δικαιολογια...;;;;;

Εγω φωναζω στην βιβο γιατι ειμαι πελατης της βιβο...αυτη που ειναι πελατης του οτε ας φωναξει στον οτε και να καταγγειλει τον οτε ωστε να μπορεσει να εξυπηρετει τον πελατη της.....
και οχι να τα κανουν ολα γαργαρα μεταξυ τους γιατι ετσι τους βολευει....

Φιλε kanenas εγω αυτη την αποψη εχω για την βιβοντι και δεν μπορεις να μου την αλλαξεις εσυ..
Ο μονος που μπορει να μου την αλλαξει ειναι η ιδια η βιβο αν γινει σωστη...

Και στο φιναλε φταιει ο οτε...Να το δεχτω..Μαζι σου..
Γιατι εδω και ενα μηνα λενε οτι εχουν στειλει την αιτηση στον οτε και με κοροιδευουν;
Γιατι μολις την εστειλαν πηραν και μου το ειπαν ενω τοσο καιρο δεν επικοινωνουσε κανεις μαζι μου;

Εχω παρει πολλες φορες τον οτε.....Ελεγαν δεν υπαρχει καμια αιτηση σε αυτον τον αριθμο.....
Μολις την εστειλαν και πηρα την επομενη μερα φαινεται αιτηση...δεν ειναι τυχαιο ρε παιδια
απλα η βιβοντι προσπαθει με ολους τους τροπους να κοροιδεψει τους πελατες της....

Ας συνεβαιναν ολα αυτα και ας ελεγαν την αληθεια..ποιος θα τους κατηγορουσε;

........Auto merged post: scoupegt added 3 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........




> Σου είπα τι έγινε στην δικιά μου περίπτωση. Εμένα ακόμα και εγράφως όταν μου στείλανε από την Vivodi οτι παραδόθηκε η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ δεν φαινόταν τίποτα εκεί.
> Και εγώ δεν τους εμπιστευόμουνα γι' αυτό και ψαχνόμουνα. Αλλά στον ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπανε τίποτα ούτε στο 134 ούτε σε ΟΤΕshop που ρωτούσα.
> Και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία για άλλους 4 μήνες αναμονή(το οτι περίμενα τόσο έχει να κάνει καθαρα με προσωπικούς λόγους). Ούτε καν δικαιολογία υπάρχει για το οτι 4 μήνες μετά στείλανε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ. Μαζί σου είμαι




Δεν ειπα τιποτα για σενα φιλε αλλα πιστευω πως η καθυστερηση ειναι καθαρα της βιβοντι και στην δικια σου περιπτωση...
Απλα λενε ψεμματα...
και ετσι να μην ειναι με την συμπεριφορα τους αυτη και με τα ψεματα που μου εχουν πει...εχω φτασει στο σημειο να πιστευω ολους τους αλλους εκτος απο την βιβοντι....(Με το δικιο μου πιστευω) :ROFL: 

Δεν ειναι το 134..νομιζω περνεις εκει και σε συνδεουν με αλλο τμημα...και σου απαντανε...

----------


## kalai1622

> Ακουστε βρε παιδια
> Εγω δεν ειμαι κανενας τρελος που τα εχω βαλει με την βιβοντι!
> Αλλη εταιρια δεν ειχα παλιοτερα εκτος απο Το ondslkit της οτενετ που ειχε 8 μηνες προσφορα!
> (Αν και αυτοι ειχαν κανει 1 μηνα τοτε στις αρχες αλλα ειχαν πεσει και χριστουγεννα κτλ μεσα)
> Απο αλλες εταιριες δεν ξερω τι γινεται..
> αν γινονται τα ιδια με την βιβοντι ειναι και αυτες απαραδεκτες.(Συμφωνω)!
> 
> Για τον kanenas
> εμεις ειμαστε πελατε των αλλων παροχων και οχι του οτε ετσι;
> ...



Παιδια κ εγω εχω τσατιστει με την βιβο λογο καθυστερησης αλλα κανω υπομονη. Αν δεν εκανα υπομονη, πολυ απλα θα αλλαζα εταιρια! πολυ απλο νομιζω.. Τωρα, να καθησω να κραζω κ να βριζω την καθε εταιρια που εχει προβλημα χανω τον χρονο μου πιστευω... Τεσπα μπορει καποιοσ να μου πει σε ποιο τηλ παιρνω τον οτε για να ρωτησω αν εχουν λαβει καποια αιτηση για πορτα?

----------


## skiabox

Εμενα καθυστερει η αιτηση επειδη αντι για Νεο Κοσμο ειχα γραψει στην αιτηση Νεα Σμυρνη!(Ολα τα αλλα στοιχεια ηταν σωστα-Διευθυνση και Ταχυδρομικος Κωδικας)

----------


## Geotzourmi

Λοιπόν παιδιά μιλάμε αυτό που είδα σήμερα ξεπερνάει κάθε μου σκέψη του γιατί η vivodi επί 4 μήνες δε με είχε ενεργοποιήσει (μέχρι που βαρέθηκα να την περιμένω). Έλεγξα από τα συστήματα του ΟΤΕ τον προηγούμενο τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό τον οποίο κατήργησα γιατί δεν έκανα φορητότητα και είδα το ιστορικό του με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια...!από τη στιγμή που κατήργησα την οτενετ μου για να πάω στο cable tv δεν υπήρχε άλλη καταχώρηση για τη γραμμή μου μέχρι την ημέρα που η netone κατέθεσε την αίτηση μου για ενεργό βρόγχο στον ΟΤΕ!! Η vivodi πολύ απλά δεν έστειλε την αίτηση ποτέ στον ΟΤΕ!! Unbelievable....

@kalai1622
Κάλεσε στο 134 λογικά...

----------


## xania

Εγώ είμαι εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια πελάτης της vivodi μεσω του δικτύου του Οτέ και μου ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή σε 8 εργάσιμες μέρες , ξεκινώντας απο το DSL Cube και συνεχίζοντας αορίστου. Είμαι επαρχία όμως, και υπήρχαν και διαθέσιμες πόρτες στην περιοχή μου.Προβλήματα με την γραμμή ελάχιστα αλλά απο ενα φίλο που είχε κάποια, με τα πολλά κατάλαβα ότι ειναι ολίγον ΚΟΥΚΟΥΡΟΥΚΟΥ εκει μέσα.

----------


## hellome

περιμένω 2 μήνες... μου ειχαν πει 30-40 μερες. Στα τηλεφωνηματά μου λενε ότι ειχαν προβλημα στην περιοχή της Καστελας με τις γραμμες. Τωρα μου λένε ότι κάποια στιγμή θα παραλάβω εξοπλισμό.... για την ημερομηνία ενεργοποιησης αγνωστο.... ειναι στον οτε.... (ιδιοκτητο δικτυο σου λέει μετά).....
Τουλαχιστον με ενημέρωσαν ότι αμα διακοψω δεν έχω να πληρώσω πεναλτι... μιας και ουδεποτε παρέλαβα την υπηρεσία.... παιδια νομίζω ότι όλοι θα γυρίσουμε στον ΟΤΕ τελικά... πληρώνεις πιο ακριβά αλλα τουλάχιστον κατι παιρνεις....

----------


## kanenas3

> περιμένω 2 μήνες... μου ειχαν πει 30-40 μερες. Στα τηλεφωνηματά μου λενε ότι ειχαν προβλημα στην περιοχή της Καστελας με τις γραμμες. Τωρα μου λένε ότι κάποια στιγμή θα παραλάβω εξοπλισμό.... για την ημερομηνία ενεργοποιησης αγνωστο.... ειναι στον οτε.... (ιδιοκτητο δικτυο σου λέει μετά).....
> Τουλαχιστον με ενημέρωσαν ότι αμα διακοψω δεν έχω να πληρώσω πεναλτι... μιας και ουδεποτε παρέλαβα την υπηρεσία.... παιδια νομίζω ότι όλοι θα γυρίσουμε στον ΟΤΕ τελικά... πληρώνεις πιο ακριβά αλλα τουλάχιστον κατι παιρνεις....


Παιδιά κάντε το κόπο και διαβάστε λίγο πριν αρχίσετε να γράφετε.

Όλα τα ιδιόκτητα είναι ένα σύνολο από ιδιόκτητους κόμβους που ενώνονται σε ένα σημείο το οποίο συνδέεται με το εξωτερικό. Καλώς ή κακώς η υποδομή από τον κόμβο μέχρι την πολυκατοικία ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι. Ιδιόκτητο με τη μορφή που είναι του ΟΤΕ δεν θα δούμε καθώς είναι αδύνατον να σκάψουν ξανά τους δρόμους 10 εταιρίες. Επομένως όλες οι εταιρίες αποστέλλουν τα αιτήματα τους στον ΟΤΕ που είναι αποκλειστικός διαχειριστής του δικτύου.

Σε όλες τις εταιρίες ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης είναι περίπου 2 μήνες, εκτός του ΟΤΕ.

Εννοείται ότι αν έχουν περάσει οι 13 μέρες που προβλέπονται για μια σύνδεση και αυτή δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί μπορείς να αποχωρίσεις χωρίς τέλος απενεργοποίησης.

----------


## scoupegt

επειδη λεμε συνεχεια για τον οτε ομως....
εμενα με το που πηγε η αιτηση στον οτε σε μια βδομαδα εχουν παραδωσει την γραμμη.
Ακομα και μετα απο αυτο η βιβο ακομα δεν με ενεργοποιει :Razz: 

Τσεκαρισμενο οτι εκανε μια βδομαδα ο οτε παντως.
Με πηραν τηλ απ την βιβο και μου λενε σημερα στειλεαμε την αιτηση στο οτε...περνω τον οτε και οντως την ειχαν στειλει.
τον ξαναπερνω μετα απο μια βδομαδα και μου λεει εχουν παραδωσει την γρμμη.
η βιβοντι ακομα κοιμαται τον υπνο του δικαιου..
ασε που εκανε 3,5 μηνες να στειλει την αιτηση στον οτε :Worthy:

----------


## kanenas3

> επειδη λεμε συνεχεια για τον οτε ομως....
> εμενα με το που πηγε η αιτηση στον οτε σε μια βδομαδα εχουν παραδωσει την γραμμη.
> Ακομα και μετα απο αυτο η βιβο ακομα δεν με ενεργοποιει
> 
> Τσεκαρισμενο οτι εκανε μια βδομαδα ο οτε παντως.
> Με πηραν τηλ απ την βιβο και μου λενε σημερα στειλεαμε την αιτηση στο οτε...περνω τον οτε και οντως την ειχαν στειλει.
> τον ξαναπερνω μετα απο μια βδομαδα και μου λεει εχουν παραδωσει την γρμμη.
> η βιβοντι ακομα κοιμαται τον υπνο του δικαιου..
> ασε που εκανε 3,5 μηνες να στειλει την αιτηση στον οτε


Το έχουμε απαντήσει και αυτό. Κανένας πάροχος δεν στέλνει την αίτηση αν δεν είναι όλα έτοιμα για να ενεργοποιήσει τον πελάτη. Αυτό που λες μπορεί να συμβαίνει γιατί καθυστερεί να παραδώσει νέα ζεύγη ο ΟΤΕ (ευθύνη ΟΤΕ) είτε γιατί δεν είναι έτοιμος ο κόμβος ή δεν έχει πόρτες (ευθύνη παρόχου). Αν ο πάροχος την στείλει απλά δεν θα γίνει τίποτα είτε για τον έναν είτε για τον άλλο λόγο. Τώρα το ότι ο ΟΤΕ πολλές φορές εκμεταλλεύεται το πρόβλημα που οφείλεται στον ίδιο δε μου λέει κάτι καθώς το ίδιο κάνουν πολλές φορές και οι πάροχοι.

Το αντίστροφο έχει συμβεί σε 2 φίλους μου σε Vivodi & Forthnet όπου οι πάροχοι λέγανε ότι είχαν στείλει αίτημα και ο ΟΤΕ ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Την ίδια ώρα έμαθα από γνωστό που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ ότι υπάρχει αίτημα. Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις;;;

Όσο για την καθυστέρηση μετά την παράδοση της γραμμής έτσι δουλεύει η Vivodi εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Γι' αυτό και λένε 30 εργάσιμες γιατί είναι 13 μέρες ο ΟΤΕ και άλλες τόσες αυτοί.

----------


## scoupegt

> Το έχουμε απαντήσει και αυτό. Κανένας πάροχος δεν στέλνει την αίτηση αν δεν είναι όλα έτοιμα για να ενεργοποιήσει τον πελάτη. Αυτό που λες μπορεί να συμβαίνει γιατί καθυστερεί να παραδώσει νέα ζεύγη ο ΟΤΕ (ευθύνη ΟΤΕ) είτε γιατί δεν είναι έτοιμος ο κόμβος ή δεν έχει πόρτες (ευθύνη παρόχου). Αν ο πάροχος την στείλει απλά δεν θα γίνει τίποτα είτε για τον έναν είτε για τον άλλο λόγο. Τώρα το ότι ο ΟΤΕ πολλές φορές εκμεταλλεύεται το πρόβλημα που οφείλεται στον ίδιο δε μου λέει κάτι καθώς το ίδιο κάνουν πολλές φορές και οι πάροχοι.
> 
> Το αντίστροφο έχει συμβεί σε 2 φίλους μου σε Vivodi & Forthnet όπου οι πάροχοι λέγανε ότι είχαν στείλει αίτημα και ο ΟΤΕ ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Την ίδια ώρα έμαθα από γνωστό που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ ότι υπάρχει αίτημα. Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις;;;
> 
> *Όσο για την καθυστέρηση μετά την παράδοση της γραμμής έτσι δουλεύει η Vivodi εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Γι' αυτό και λένε 30 εργάσιμες γιατί είναι 13 μέρες ο ΟΤΕ και άλλες τόσες αυτοί*.


Mας δουλευεις τωρα ετσι;
Να εκανε 30 εργασιμες να ενεργοποιηθει θα ελεγα οκ να κανει και αλλες 15 η βιβοντι για παρτυ της..
Αλλα τωρα που ειναι 4 μηνες τι τις θελει τις αλλες ; 15 :ROFL: 
3,5 μηνες και ειχε την αιτηση στα χερια της πριν την στειλει στον οτε..οχι 15 μονο :ROFL: 

Εγω προσπαθω να δειξω οτι ολα ειναι εις βαρος της βιβοντι...τουλαχιστον στην περιπτωση μου!
Εσυ λες και εχει μετοχες στην βιβοντι κανεις ρε φιλε...τετοια υποστηριξη ουτε αυτοι οπυ δουλευουν εκει μεσα δεν δινουν... :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

> Mας δουλευεις τωρα ετσι;
> Να εκανε 30 εργασιμες να ενεργοποιηθει θα ελεγα οκ να κανει και αλλες 15 η βιβοντι για παρτυ της..
> Αλλα τωρα που ειναι 4 μηνες τι τις θελει τις αλλες ; 15
> 3,5 μηνες και ειχε την αιτηση στα χερια της πριν την στειλει στον οτε..οχι 15 μονο
> 
> Εγω προσπαθω να δειξω οτι ολα ειναι εις βαρος της βιβοντι...τουλαχιστον στην περιπτωση μου!
> Εσυ λες και εχει μετοχες στην βιβοντι κανεις ρε φιλε...τετοια υποστηριξη ουτε αυτοι οπυ δουλευουν εκει μεσα δεν δινουν...


Φυσικά και δε δουλεύω κανέναν. Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά αυτά που είπα. Σου εξήγησα τους λόγους για τους οποίους μπορεί να καθυστερήσει μια σύνδεση και ότι αφού λυθούν όλα τα θέματα που ανέφερα κατά κανόνα χρειάζονται 15 μέρες για τον ΟΤΕ και 15 για τη Vivodi. 

Βλέπω ότι αναβαθμίστηκα από υπάλληλος έγινε μέτοχος, καλά πάμε! Προσπαθεί να σου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι γίνεται και εσύ τον κατηγορείς...αν σε βοηθάει να νιώσεις καλύτερα... :Whistle: 

Αν σου ακούγεται πιο λογικό το ότι υπάρχει μια εταιρία η οποία δεν νοιάζεται να κερδίσει και συνειδητά κάνουν 6μήνες για να στείλουν τα αιτήματα στον ΟΤΕ τι να σου πω...

Στο είπα και παλιότερα, αν δε σου κάνει πάνε σε άλλον, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να ασχολήσαι με απατεώνες. Εξάλλου οι άλλοι θα σε ενεργοποιήσουν αμέσως σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες  :ROFL:

----------


## scoupegt

και βεβαια μου ακουγεται λογικο οτι επισκοπημως στελνουν την αιτηση μετα απο 3 μηνες...
Ρε φιλε πας καλα;
εσυ δηλ που τα ξερεις ολα αυτα για το πως λειτουργει η βιβοντι για πες μας;
Που ξερεις τι πολιτικη ακολουθει;

Αυτο που λες κατα κανονα χρειαζεται 15 ο οτε και 15 η βιβοντι εχει ξεπεραστει κατα πολυ..4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ...οποτε ατοπο να μου μιλας για το αν επικρατουσαν ιδανικες συνθηκες και κουραφεξαλα.....


Το λες και το ξαναλες και μου κανεις υποδειξη για το τι θα κανω...Εισαι σοβαρος;
Θα μου πεις τι θα κανω εγω;
Εγω γουσταρω να τους κραζω απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ και να μην πηγαινω σε αλλη εταιρια;

Και στο ξαναλεω αν το ηξερα απο την αρχη σε αλλη εταιρια θα ημουν αλλα οταν εχουν περασει πανω απο 1,5-5 μηνες κανεις υπομονη μπας και την επομενη μερα ενεργοποιηθεις;
Το καταλαβαινεις αυτο ή οχι;
Να δουμε αν θα ξαναπεις την ιδια χαζομαρα...

----------


## kanenas3

Αν σου φαίνεται λογικό ότι κάθονται και παίζουν με τις τάπες αλά Jack Daniels και ότι οι άνθρωποι που βάλανε τα χρήματα τους για να την φτιάξουν δεν νοιάζονται πάω πάσο! 

Όλα αυτά που ρωτάς που τα ξέρω θα τα ήξερες και εσύ αν διάβαζες τις εμπειρίες των μελών. Δε χρειάζεται να δουλεύεις για τη Vivodi για να γνωρίζεις ότι το καλοκαίρι είχε γίνει χαμός με τα ζεύγη που δεν παρέδιδε σε κανέναν ο ΟΤΕ. Διάβασε εδώ να δεις που τα ξέρω (για τη μια πλευρά) γιατί και η άλλη κάνει της γκέλες της. Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι η Vivodi είναι υπόδειγμα οργάνωσης και γι'αυτό υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις κάποιων ημερών αλλά όχι 4 μηνών.

Φυσικά και είναι δικαίωμα σου να λες την άποψη σου ακόμα και να με χαρακτηρίζεις αλλά αυτό δε θα γίνετε χωρίς αντίλογο. Οπότε συνήθισε το, λες μια άποψη, ακούς μια άλλη, τη σκέφτεσαι, συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς. Έτσι δουλεύουν τα πράγματα. Όχι επειδή λέει κάποιος το αντίθετο τον βαφτίζουμε "πράκτορα".

----------


## scoupegt

ενεργοποιηθηκα για το διοδος σε 4 μηνες παρα μια μερα ακριβως...
Αντε και εις ανωτερα!!!

----------


## skiabox

Εγω που ειμαι στους 2.5 μηνες εχω δρομο ακομα ε?

----------


## Greg79

> Εγω που ειμαι στους 2.5 μηνες εχω δρομο ακομα ε?


Φίλε μου έχεις πολύ μέλλον ακόμα εγώ περίμενα 4 μήνες και μου είπαν ότι θα περιμένω ακόμα 1.5 μηνά και η αίτηση έχει γίνει από 1/10/2007 και τώρα έχουμε 30/1/2008.

Οπότε με το που το άκουσα τους έστειλα και ένα φαξ με την διακοπή της αίτησης για ενεργοποίηση.

Οι άνθρωποι μας θεωρούν βλάκες...

----------


## skiabox

Η πλακα ειναι οτι εχω απο ατομο που δουλευει μεσα στην εταιρια ειχα την πληροφορηση οτι 31-1-2008 ηταν πιθανη ημερομηνια υλοποιησης.Τι να πω.Λετε να την κανω για οτε?Θα εχω και εκει καθυστερηση επειδη ειχα κανει αιτηση vivodi?Τι λετε?Ευχαριστω.

----------


## nikos76

> Η πλακα ειναι οτι εχω απο ατομο που δουλευει μεσα στην εταιρια ειχα την πληροφορηση οτι 31-1-2008 ηταν *πιθανη ημερομηνια υλοποιησης*.Τι να πω.Λετε να την κανω για οτε?Θα εχω και εκει καθυστερηση επειδη ειχα κανει αιτηση vivodi?Τι λετε?Ευχαριστω.


  Φιλε, για ποια υλοποιηση μιλας ??

  Τι πληροφοριες, ακριβως, εχεις ??


φιλικα...

----------


## skiabox

Εαν ακυρωσω την αιτηση vivodi θα εχω extra καθυστερηση στον ΟΤΕ η δεν παιζει ρολο?

----------


## skiabox

Εκανα αιτηση ακυρωσης.Δεν ειμαστε ολοι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι και δε μπορουμε να περιμενουμε εσαει τις εταιριες.Καποιοι δουλευουν και στον ιδωτικο τομεα και εξαρταται και η δουλεια τους απο το Internet.

----------


## Greg79

> Εκανα αιτηση ακυρωσης.Δεν ειμαστε ολοι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι και δε μπορουμε να περιμενουμε εσαει τις εταιριες.Καποιοι δουλευουν και στον ιδωτικο τομεα και εξαρταται και η δουλεια τους απο το Internet.


Φίλε μου έκανες και την καλύτερη κίνηση αρκετά πια, μακάρι όλοι αυτοί οι ταλαίπωροι που περιμένουν και αναμένουν μήνες τώρα την ενεργοποίηση τους να βάλουν μυαλό και να ενεργοποιηθούν.

Φτάνει πια η ασύστολη κοροϊδία τους, λεφτά του δίνουμε δεν μας κάνουν και χάρη.

----------


## kanenas3

> Φίλε μου έκανες και την καλύτερη κίνηση αρκετά πια, μακάρι όλοι αυτοί οι ταλαίπωροι που περιμένουν και αναμένουν μήνες τώρα την ενεργοποίηση τους να βάλουν μυαλό και να ενεργοποιηθούν.
> 
> Φτάνει πια η ασύστολη κοροϊδία τους, λεφτά του δίνουμε δεν μας κάνουν και χάρη.


Για την ακρίβεια λεφτά θέλουμε να τους δώσουμε και αυτοί κάνουν τους δύσκολους  :Razz: 

Αν τους είχες δώσει χρήματα και καθυστερούσαν τόσο θα μπορούσες να τους σκίσεις ενώ τώρα κάνεις μια απλή καταγγελία και αλλάζεις εταιρία  :Wink:

----------


## di_tlg

Να εκθέσω και εγώ την δική μου πονεμένη ιστορία…

	Καταρχήν, το καλοκαίρι του 2006 ενεργοποίησα DSLcube. Τον Ιανουάριο 2007 πήγα σε Δίοδος1024… Όλη αυτή την περίοδο δεν είχα πραγματικά κανένα πρόβλημα.

         Το καλοκαίρι (Αύγουστος 2007) μετακόμισα και αποφάσισα να πάω σε Vivodi FullLLU.
    • *30/08/2007*: Έκανα αίτηση ταχυδρομικός.
    • *31/08/2007:* Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία τους, μου ζήτησαν να στείλω fax ζητώντας διακοπή της υπηρεσίας Δίοδος1024 – αν και η γραμμή στην παλιά διεύθυνση είχε ήδη κοπεί -. Επίσης μου ζήτησαν επιπλέον αίτηση φορητότητας.
Τα έστειλα όλα αυθημερόν.

         Κάθε τόσο έπαιρνα κανά τηλέφωνο να δώ τι γίνεται όμως πάντα τα παιδιά στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο πως δεν βλέπουν την αίτηση μου στο σύστημα!?  :Thinking: 
    •*24/09/2007*: Πηγαίνω από τα κεντρικά στο Χαλάνδρι να δώ τι γίνεται. Εκεί μου λένε πως η αίτηση μου είναι ανάμεσα σε άλλες 800 που λόγο φόρτου εργασίας δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί!!???  :Mad:  :Closed topic: Στην κυριολεξία τα παίρνω άσχημα… Ζητάω την υπεύθυνη του Τμήματος Εξυπηρετήσεις Πελατών… Έρχεται και αυτή τα άκουσε όπως έπρεπε… Στο τέλος αφού μίλησα και για καταγγελία που υποσχέθηκε προσωπικά πως η αίτηση μου σε 1 εβδομάδα η αίτηση μου  θα έχει καταχωρηθεί.
        Τελικά σε 1,5 βδομάδα η αίτηση προχώρησε.

Μέχρι στιγμής *2 μήνες χρειαστήκαν για να καταχωρηθεί η αίτηση*.

Από κι και πέρα περιμένεις να κάνει την δουλεία του ο ΟΤΕ.

Εγώ μια από τα ίδια… κάθε τόσο έπαιρνα κανά τηλέφωνο να δω σε ποιο στάδιο είναι η αίτηση. Καμία ξεκάθαρη απάντηση, μου λέγανε απλά η αίτηση σας έχει πάει στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένουμε…
•	*17/12/2007:* εεε… μετά από 1,5 που καταχωρήθηκε η αίτηση ξαναπερνάω από τα κεντρικά του Χαλανδρίου... και μου έρχεται άλλη κεραμίδα. Μου λένε η αίτηση φορητότας έχει απορριφθεί 2 φορές λόγω «λανθασμένων στοιχείων». Καλά ρε  :Very angry:  τους λέω γιατί δεν μου λέτε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν παίρνω στο 13880??? Ένα τηλέφωνο δεν μπορείτε να μου κάνετε και να μου πείτε έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα… δηλαδή αν δεν πέρναγα εγώ κανένας δεν θα με ειδοποιούσε και θα απλά θα περίμενα και θα περίμενα…
Τελικά πάω σπίτι παίρνω το 134 του ΟΤΕ και διαπιστώνω πως άλλον ντάλων στοιχεία είχαν και αυτοί. 
Τέλος πάντων… διορθώνω τα στοιχεία και απλά περίμενα πια ενεργοποίηση.

*Το τραγελαφικό:* την επομένη (18/12/2007) μου έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός και ο courier μου λέει: «Εκ μέρους της Vivodi σας ζητούμε συγνώμμη για την καθηστέρηση αποστολής του εξοπλισμού, αν και η υπηρεσία σας έχει ενεργοποιηθεί εδώ καιμια εβδομάδα» Τι να πω??? Άντε γεια…  :ROFL: 

Τελικά επιτέλους στις *24/01/2008* *μετά από 19 εβδομάδες – σχεδόν 5 μήνες ενεργοποιήθηκα.* :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: di_tlg added 48 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........

*Συμπεράσματα:*

•	Χάλια εξυπηρέτηση πελατών – στην κυριολεξία δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται.
•	Πανικός και μεταξύ των διαφόρων τμημάτων της εταιρίας – χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί την μάνα.

•	Άλλο χάλι ο ΟΤΕ… είναι δυνατόν να είσαι τόσα χρόνια συνδρομητής και να μην ξέρουν σε ποια διεύθυνση είναι η έδρα της γραμμής. Δηλαδή αλλού η έδρα της γραμμής, άλλη διεύθυνση αποστολής λογαριασμών και αλλού να πάνε οι λογαριασμοί – όχι πείτε μου πως γίνεται αυτό??? γιατί θα τρελαθούμε σε αυτή τη χώρα.

----------


## chriskark

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Έκανα την αίτηση τον Μάϊο του 2007 και συνδέθηκα τον Νοέμβριο του ίδιου έτου!!!!!!!

----------


## themis04

είμαι συνδρομητής της vivodi στο telefonet. Μένω αμπελοκήπους. Είπαν για αναβάθμιση απο την 1/2/08 απο 128/128 σε 1024/256. Εγώ δεν έχω δει ακόμα τίποτα! Εδώ και 15 μέρες! Και αν θυμηθώ πόσο καιρό κάνανε να μου βάλουν τη σύνδεση (πάνω από 5 μήνες, 12/06 η αιτηση, 4/07 η γραμμη)… δε θέλω να το φαντάζομαι καν και για αυτο τι κοροιδια θα πεσει...! :Thumb down:

----------


## kanenas3

> είμαι συνδρομητής της vivodi στο telefonet. Μένω αμπελοκήπους. Είπαν για αναβάθμιση απο την 1/2/08 απο 128/128 σε 1024/256. Εγώ δεν έχω δει ακόμα τίποτα! Εδώ και 15 μέρες! Και αν θυμηθώ πόσο καιρό κάνανε να μου βάλουν τη σύνδεση (πάνω από 5 μήνες, 12/06 η αιτηση, 4/07 η γραμμη)… δε θέλω να το φαντάζομαι καν και για αυτο τι κοροιδια θα πεσει...!


Η αναβαθμίσεις πάντα θέλουν χρόνο. Εδώ ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα δεν έχει κάνει τις 768 --> 1024 και περιμένεις να γίνει αμέσως στη Vivodi.

Διαφωνώ βέβαια με την κοροϊδία καθώς η ταχύτητα που συμφωνήσατε ήταν 128 και μια ωραία μέρα είπαν ότι θα την κάνουν χωρίς κόστος για σένα 1024. Εσύ γιατί γκρινιάζεις λες και σε αδικούν. Λίγη υπομονή θέλει και θα γίνει.

----------


## revolvergr

Παιδια ενας φιλος μου εχει στειλει την αιτηση απο 28 αυγουστου για το telefonet.Μεχρι αρχες δεκεμβριου δεν βλεπανε καν την αιτηση στο συστημα τους.Αυτο σημαινει οτι η αιτηση σταλθηκε στον οτε αρχες δεκεμβριου??Ακομα περομενει την ενεργοποιηση και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση....

----------


## kanenas3

> Παιδια ενας φιλος μου εχει στειλει την αιτηση απο 28 αυγουστου για το telefonet.Μεχρι αρχες δεκεμβριου δεν βλεπανε καν την αιτηση στο συστημα τους.Αυτο σημαινει οτι η αιτηση σταλθηκε στον οτε αρχες δεκεμβριου??Ακομα περομενει την ενεργοποιηση και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση....


Η Vivodi τι λέει; Το ότι την είδαν τον Δεκέμβριο δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι την έχουν στείλει και στον ΟΤΕ. Πως το εξήγησαν ότι ενώ η αίτηση έγινε Αύγουστο, εμφανίστηκε τον Δεκέμβριο;;;

Ζήτα ημερομηνία και αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ και μίλα με ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν έχει γίνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και πάνε σε άλλον πάροχο.

----------


## revolvergr

Εστειλαν το παρακατω  κειμενο: 


(Αξιότιμε κύριε xxxx,

 Σε απάντηση της ηλεκτρονικής σας αλληλογραφίας με ημερομηνία 02.02.2008, σας ενημερώνουμε σχετικά με την ενεργοποίηση της αιτηθείσας υπηρεσίας σας ως προς τα εξής:
Κατά την παρούσα χρονική στιγμή, η αίτησή σας βρίσκεται σε στάδιο αναμονής λόγω απαιτούμενων εργασιών αναβάθμισης.
H εταιρεία Vivodi προβαίνει σε όλες τις προβλεπόμενες ενέργειες για τη δυνατόν συντομότερη ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας σας. 
Ελπίζοντας στην κατανόησή σας, σας ευχαριστούμε για την προτίμησή σας στα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες της VIVODI TELECOM.
Βρισκόμαστε στη διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση και διευκρίνιση.
Με εκτίμηση

Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Συνδρομητώv.)

Δεν φαινεται φως στο τουνελ.Μαλλον παμε για καταγγελια και ακυρωση αιτησης

----------


## kanenas3

> Εστειλαν το παρακατω  κειμενο: 
> 
> 
> (Αξιότιμε κύριε xxxx,
> 
>  Σε απάντηση της ηλεκτρονικής σας αλληλογραφίας με ημερομηνία 02.02.2008, σας ενημερώνουμε σχετικά με την ενεργοποίηση της αιτηθείσας υπηρεσίας σας ως προς τα εξής:
> Κατά την παρούσα χρονική στιγμή, η αίτησή σας βρίσκεται σε στάδιο αναμονής λόγω απαιτούμενων εργασιών αναβάθμισης.
> H εταιρεία Vivodi προβαίνει σε όλες τις προβλεπόμενες ενέργειες για τη δυνατόν συντομότερη ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας σας. 
> Ελπίζοντας στην κατανόησή σας, σας ευχαριστούμε για την προτίμησή σας στα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες της VIVODI TELECOM.
> ...


Παράτα τους και φύγε γιατί αυτά τα γενικά δε λένε τίποτα και μπορεί να τραβήξει πολλούς πολλούς μήνες. Εννοείται πάντα με καταγγελία και επισύναψε και τα email αυτά.

----------


## themis04

> Η αναβαθμίσεις πάντα θέλουν χρόνο. Εδώ ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα δεν έχει κάνει τις 768 --> 1024 και περιμένεις να γίνει αμέσως στη Vivodi.
> 
> Διαφωνώ βέβαια με την κοροϊδία καθώς η ταχύτητα που συμφωνήσατε ήταν 128 και μια ωραία μέρα είπαν ότι θα την κάνουν χωρίς κόστος για σένα 1024. Εσύ γιατί γκρινιάζεις λες και σε αδικούν. Λίγη υπομονή θέλει και θα γίνει.


Πρωτον η βιβοβτι ειναι ιδιοτικη εταιρια και οχι κρατικοδιαιτη οπως ο ΟΤΕ οποτε περιμενεις καλυτερες υπερισιες και παροχες.
Δευτερον αν επισκευθεις και το site τους αλλα και σε καταχωρησεις που κανουν στον τυπο λεν οτι "απο 1/2/08 αναβαθμηζουν της συνδεσεις απο 128/128 σε 1024/256 για παλαιους και νεους χρηστες" και οχι "θα αναβαθμησουν σε... βαθος χρονου...."
Και δεν εχω προβλημα με την ταχυτιτα αλλα με αυτα που λεν και με το τι κανουν. Γιατι οπως ανεφερα, 5 ολοκληρους μηνες κανανε να μου βαλουν τη γραμμη ενω παλυ ελεγαν για 20 εγρασιμες.....

----------


## kanenas3

> Πρωτον η βιβοβτι ειναι ιδιοτικη εταιρια και οχι κρατικοδιαιτη οπως ο ΟΤΕ οποτε περιμενεις καλυτερες υπερισιες και παροχες.
> Δευτερον αν επισκευθεις και το site τους αλλα και σε καταχωρησεις που κανουν στον τυπο λεν οτι "απο 1/2/08 αναβαθμηζουν της συνδεσεις απο 128/128 σε 1024/256 για παλαιους και νεους χρηστες" και οχι "θα αναβαθμησουν σε... βαθος χρονου...."
> Και δεν εχω προβλημα με την ταχυτιτα αλλα με αυτα που λεν και με το τι κανουν. Γιατι οπως ανεφερα, 5 ολοκληρους μηνες κανανε να μου βαλουν τη γραμμη ενω παλυ ελεγαν για 20 εγρασιμες.....


Να σου θυμίσου ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη εταιρία από το 1996 με βασικό μέτοχο το δημόσιο και όχι και τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό πλέον. Επομένως και σύμφωνα με τη δική σου λογική έχω απαίτηση από τον ΟΤΕ πρώτα να είναι σωστός και μετά από όλες αυτές τις νέες εταιρίες που τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν. Ο ΟΤΕ είχα σχεδόν από πάντα εκατομύρια πελάτες ενώ οι εναλλακτικοί ξεκίνησαν από το μηδέν και φυσικά δεν ήταν έτοιμοι να ανταποκριθούν στο κύμα εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων πελατών.

Αυτά δε δικαιολογούν την κατάσταση ούτε στη μια περίπτωση ούτε στην άλλη. Είναι απλά η κατάσταση που καλώς ή κακώς έχουμε. Με το να γκρινιάξω ξέρω καλά ότι δε θα αλλάξω τίποτα γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να είναι άψογος και το να αλλάξω εταιρία απλά θα περάσει απαρατήρητο καθώς στη θέση μου να έρθουν χιλιάδες άλλοι. Περιμένω υπομονετικά να ωριμάσει η αγορά (που σημαίνει 1-2 εκατ. επιπλέον συνδέσεις) και μετά θα επιλέξω και θα "τιμωρήσω" τους καλούς και τους κακούς αντίστοιχα. Θα το κάνω αλλά όταν θα μπορώ να κάνω τη διαφορά.

Για την ώρα αφου με ικανοποιεί η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία παραμένω και για να ξαναγίνω on topic κατέθεσα αίτηση για μετατροπή από Shared --> Full LLU οπότε θα έχω άποψη από πρώτο χέρι σύντομα  :One thumb up: 

ΥΓ: Ότι θα έκανε πάνω από 20 εργάσιμες το ήξερες και αν σε ενοχλούσε θα έβαζες Connex σε 3-4 μέρες αλλά δεν ήθελες πάγιο ΟΤΕ. Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις φίλε  :Wink:

----------


## themis04

> Να σου θυμίσου ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη εταιρία από το 1996 με βασικό μέτοχο το δημόσιο και όχι και τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό πλέον. Επομένως και σύμφωνα με τη δική σου λογική έχω απαίτηση από τον ΟΤΕ πρώτα να είναι σωστός και μετά από όλες αυτές τις νέες εταιρίες που τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν. Ο ΟΤΕ είχα σχεδόν από πάντα εκατομύρια πελάτες ενώ οι εναλλακτικοί ξεκίνησαν από το μηδέν και φυσικά δεν ήταν έτοιμοι να ανταποκριθούν στο κύμα εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων πελατών.
> 
> Αυτά δε δικαιολογούν την κατάσταση ούτε στη μια περίπτωση ούτε στην άλλη. Είναι απλά η κατάσταση που καλώς ή κακώς έχουμε. Με το να γκρινιάξω ξέρω καλά ότι δε θα αλλάξω τίποτα γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να είναι άψογος και το να αλλάξω εταιρία απλά θα περάσει απαρατήρητο καθώς στη θέση μου να έρθουν χιλιάδες άλλοι. Περιμένω υπομονετικά να ωριμάσει η αγορά (που σημαίνει 1-2 εκατ. επιπλέον συνδέσεις) και μετά θα επιλέξω και θα "τιμωρήσω" τους καλούς και τους κακούς αντίστοιχα. Θα το κάνω αλλά όταν θα μπορώ να κάνω τη διαφορά.
> 
> Για την ώρα αφου με ικανοποιεί η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία παραμένω και για να ξαναγίνω on topic κατέθεσα αίτηση για μετατροπή από Shared --> Full LLU οπότε θα έχω άποψη από πρώτο χέρι σύντομα 
> 
> ΥΓ: Ότι θα έκανε πάνω από 20 εργάσιμες το ήξερες και αν σε ενοχλούσε θα έβαζες Connex σε 3-4 μέρες αλλά δεν ήθελες πάγιο ΟΤΕ. Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις φίλε


Μπορει ο οτε να ειναι εισηγμενη αλλα το καθεστως και η νοοτροπια ειναι διμοσιουπαληληκη. Υσχιει (εκτος απο τους νεοπροσλαμβανομενους των τελευταιων μηνων) η μονιμοτητα! που στον ιδιοτικο τομεαυπαρχει αυτο? Την τριτη ειχα βλαβει στη δουλεια στο τηλ. και δεν υπηρχε ατομο να την δει. Στον ιδιωτικο τομεα ολα λειτουργουσαν. τωρα αν εχουν πολλες ετησεις να υλοποιησουν η ιδιοτικες εταιριες ας παρουν ατομα να βοηθησουν και στην ανεργια. Και αν εν γνωση τους θελει 5 μηνες να σου βαλουν την γραμμη ας το που και ας μην σε κοροιδευουν. Οι ιδιοτικες εταιριες τηλ/νιων εχουν ξεπερασει και τα κεντρα αισθητικης σε καταγκελιες στον συνηγορο του πολιτη. Και αν δεν φωναξεις δεν γινετε τιποτα. Αν δεν εκανα καταγκελια και να τους πω οτι δεν θελω την γραμμη τους δεν ξερω αν ακομα θα μου την ειχαν βαλει. Και πιστεψε με δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι αντι για 20 μερες η εστω λιγο παραπανω θα κανανε 5 μηνες! :Mad:

----------


## billen

Εγώ πάντως έκανα αίτηση τελευταία εβδομάδα του Νοέμβρη 2007 και πριν μια εβδομάδα μου ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός. Τώρα περιμένω να γίνει η φορητότητα που σύμφωνα με την εταιρία θα διαρκέσει 2 εβδομάδες το πολύ ... Άντε να δούμε !

----------


## kanenas3

> Μπορει ο οτε να ειναι εισηγμενη αλλα το καθεστως και η νοοτροπια ειναι διμοσιουπαληληκη. Υσχιει (εκτος απο τους νεοπροσλαμβανομενους των τελευταιων μηνων) η μονιμοτητα! που στον ιδιοτικο τομεαυπαρχει αυτο? Την τριτη ειχα βλαβει στη δουλεια στο τηλ. και δεν υπηρχε ατομο να την δει. Στον ιδιωτικο τομεα ολα λειτουργουσαν. τωρα αν εχουν πολλες ετησεις να υλοποιησουν η ιδιοτικες εταιριες ας παρουν ατομα να βοηθησουν και στην ανεργια. Και αν εν γνωση τους θελει 5 μηνες να σου βαλουν την γραμμη ας το που και ας μην σε κοροιδευουν. Οι ιδιοτικες εταιριες τηλ/νιων εχουν ξεπερασει και τα κεντρα αισθητικης σε καταγκελιες στον συνηγορο του πολιτη. Και αν δεν φωναξεις δεν γινετε τιποτα. Αν δεν εκανα καταγκελια και να τους πω οτι δεν θελω την γραμμη τους δεν ξερω αν ακομα θα μου την ειχαν βαλει. Και πιστεψε με δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι αντι για 20 μερες η εστω λιγο παραπανω θα κανανε 5 μηνες!


Να σου θυμίσω και πάλι ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια οι νέοι υπάλληλοι που προσλαμβάνονται στον ΟΤΕ δεν είναι μόνιμοι. Χώνεψε το ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι δημόσια επιχείρηση και αν ήταν δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ενεργοποιούσαν τόσες χιλιάδες αιτήσεις καθημερινά. Νοοτροπία δημοσίου υπαλλήλου και ταχύτητα στην εξυπηρέτηση είναι αντίθετα πράγματα. Τώρα αν έχουν ξεμείνει και μερική που διατηρούν την ίδια νοοτροπία δεν αλλάζουν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

Τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών είναι καθαρά πρόβλημα του τεράστιου αριθμού ανθρώπων που θέλουν (ή έτσι νομίζουν) να φύγουν από τον ΟΤΕ. Όταν έχεις 500.000 αιτήσεις το χρόνο και πιθανότατα θα αυξηθεί δραματικά φέτος δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένεις από εταιρίες που δεν υπήρχαν πριν από μερικά χρόνια να αντεπεξέλθουν χωρίς προβλήματα. Όση διάθεση και χρήμα και να διαθέτουν υπάρχουν φυσικοί περιορισμοί στο πόσο γρήγορα μπορούνε να προσλάβουν υπαλλήλους, να τους εκπαιδεύσουν, να προμηθευτούν εξοπλισμό, να εγκαταστήσουν κόμβους και να δημιουργήσουν δίκτυο οπτικών ινών. Σε όλα αυτά βάλε και τον απροκάλυπτο πόλεμο από τον ΟΤΕ μέχρι πριν από 1 χρόνο και νομίζω ότι ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει ότι μέσα στο χάος δε μπορούμε να ζητάμε ούτε τα αυτονόητα (πχ γιατί δέχονται αιτήσεις αφού δεν μπορούν :Wink: . Το αποτέλεσμα είναι οι εταιρίες που έχουν άριστη οργάνωση, επαρκές προσωπικό να έχουν ελάχιστα προβλήματα σε σχέση με τον όγκο των πελατών (βλέπε ΟΤΕ), αυτές που έχουν άριστη οργάνωση αλλά όχι αρκετό προσωπικό να αρκετά προβλήματα (βλέπε Net One) και οι υπόλοιποι που ακόμα την ψάχνουν τη δουλειά να έχουν πολλά προβλήματα.

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά! Ο γενικός κανόνας λέει ότι αν θέλεις ταχύτητα στην εξυπηρέτηση πάς στον ΟΤΕ εξάλλου οι εποχές των μπουκωμένων dslam πέρασε ανεπιστρεπτί. Αν θέλεις οικονομία πας στους εναλλακτικούς. Αν είσαι τυχερός τότε μπορείς να κάνεις και οικονομία και να έχεις ίδιου επιπέδου υπηρεσίες.

Όπως είπα και πριν όταν θα ωριμάσει η αγορά τότε θα αρχίσουν να λειτουργούν τα πράγματα όπως λες και όπως όλοι θέλουμε.

----------


## themis04

> Να σου θυμίσω και πάλι ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια οι νέοι υπάλληλοι που προσλαμβάνονται στον ΟΤΕ δεν είναι μόνιμοι. Χώνεψε το ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι δημόσια επιχείρηση και αν ήταν δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ενεργοποιούσαν τόσες χιλιάδες αιτήσεις καθημερινά. Νοοτροπία δημοσίου υπαλλήλου και ταχύτητα στην εξυπηρέτηση είναι αντίθετα πράγματα. Τώρα αν έχουν ξεμείνει και μερική που διατηρούν την ίδια νοοτροπία δεν αλλάζουν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών είναι καθαρά πρόβλημα του τεράστιου αριθμού ανθρώπων που θέλουν (ή έτσι νομίζουν) να φύγουν από τον ΟΤΕ. Όταν έχεις 500.000 αιτήσεις το χρόνο και πιθανότατα θα αυξηθεί δραματικά φέτος δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένεις από εταιρίες που δεν υπήρχαν πριν από μερικά χρόνια να αντεπεξέλθουν χωρίς προβλήματα. Όση διάθεση και χρήμα και να διαθέτουν υπάρχουν φυσικοί περιορισμοί στο πόσο γρήγορα μπορούνε να προσλάβουν υπαλλήλους, να τους εκπαιδεύσουν, να προμηθευτούν εξοπλισμό, να εγκαταστήσουν κόμβους και να δημιουργήσουν δίκτυο οπτικών ινών. Σε όλα αυτά βάλε και τον απροκάλυπτο πόλεμο από τον ΟΤΕ μέχρι πριν από 1 χρόνο και νομίζω ότι ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει ότι μέσα στο χάος δε μπορούμε να ζητάμε ούτε τα αυτονόητα (πχ γιατί δέχονται αιτήσεις αφού δεν μπορούν. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι οι εταιρίες που έχουν άριστη οργάνωση, επαρκές προσωπικό να έχουν ελάχιστα προβλήματα σε σχέση με τον όγκο των πελατών (βλέπε ΟΤΕ), αυτές που έχουν άριστη οργάνωση αλλά όχι αρκετό προσωπικό να αρκετά προβλήματα (βλέπε Net One) και οι υπόλοιποι που ακόμα την ψάχνουν τη δουλειά να έχουν πολλά προβλήματα.
> 
> Τα πράγματα είναι απλά! Ο γενικός κανόνας λέει ότι αν θέλεις ταχύτητα στην εξυπηρέτηση πάς στον ΟΤΕ εξάλλου οι εποχές των μπουκωμένων dslam πέρασε ανεπιστρεπτί. Αν θέλεις οικονομία πας στους εναλλακτικούς. Αν είσαι τυχερός τότε μπορείς να κάνεις και οικονομία και να έχεις ίδιου επιπέδου υπηρεσίες.
> 
> Όπως είπα και πριν όταν θα ωριμάσει η αγορά τότε θα αρχίσουν να λειτουργούν τα πράγματα όπως λες και όπως όλοι θέλουμε.


Να σου θυμησω και εγω οτι το managment ανοικει στο κρατος που ειναι ο κυριος μετοχος με 34%. Και επισεις η μονημοτιτα καταργηθηκε εδω και μηνες οχι χρονια. Και πριν λιγο καιρο οι μισοι εφυγαν με εθελουσια εξοδο. Σε πια ιδιωτικη εταιρια θα εφευγαν ετσι ατομα 50 και 55 χρονον??? και απο αυτους που εμειναν το 90% ειναι μη απολυσιμοι. Τωρα οσο για τις ετησεις που δεχονται οι εναλακτικοι παροχοι αν δεν καταφερνουν να ανταπεξελθουν μπορουν να το πουν και να ειναι καθαροι. Οχι να σε δουλευουν και να σου λεν απο μερα σε μερα και απο 20 μερες να γινετε 5 μηνες! Οκ ας το τραβηξουν λιγο επιδει ειναι νεες εταιριεςμε τα προβληματα τους αλλα οχικαι τοσο....  Και αν δεν τους πεις οτι κοβεις την αιτηση δεν ξερω και εγω ποσο θα κανουν. Εκει ειναι η ενσταση μου που ανεφερα και στο πρωτο μηνυμα. Η κοροιδια! Οσο για τις υπερησιες ο χρονος θα δειξει. Και σε λιγο που δεν θα δεσμευεται και ο ΟΤΕ απο την ΕΕΤΤ και θα μπορει να ριξει τις τιμες του και να γινει ανταγωνιστικος τοτε θα δουμε πραγματικα τι γινετε με τιμες σε σχεση με τις υπηρεσιες.

----------


## kanenas3

Μια παράκληση...βάλε το κειμενάκι σου μια στο Word και μετά βάλτο εδώ γιατί μου έχουν βγει τα μάτια!  :Sad: 

Τελικά για να καταλάβω ποιον θεωρείς καλό εσύ; Τον ΟΤΕ ή τους εναλλακτικούς γιατί τα έχεις με όλους!

Εσύ δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι σε συνδέσανε επειδή τους είπες ότι θα ακυρώσεις; Νομίζεις τους νοιάζει; Εδώ σου το λένε πολλές φορές και οι ίδιοι (πάει σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς) ότι αν δε σας ικανοποιούμε ακυρώστε.

Επίσης πιστεύεις ότι μια ιδιωτική εταιρία δεν ενδιαφέρεται να βάλει νέους πελάτες και βγάλει χρήματα; Πιστεύεις ότι έχουν κάποιο συμφέρον να καθυστερούν; Δεν μπορούν απλά γιατί έχουν περισσότερο κόσμο από όσο μπορούν να ικανοποιήσουν και δυστυχώς αν κολλήσει κάπου η αίτηση περιμένεις μέχρι να βρεθεί ελεύθερο άτομο να ασχοληθεί.

----------


## themis04

Δεν θεωρω καλο κανεναν. Απλα περιμενα από τους εναλλακτικους να είναι πολύ καλυτεροι από τον ΟΤΕ και να μην κοροϊδευουν τοσο πολυ. Αλλωστε αυτο το θεμα, εχει σαν θεμα το χρονο που κανουν να σου βαλουν τη γραμμη. Και για αυτό γραφουμε όχι για όλα τα αλλα. Ετσι ξεκινησα και εγω αγανακτισμενος για αυτό που μου ειπαν και τελικα καναν. Γιατι αν δεν μπορουν σε 20 μερες ας το πουν. Και αν κανανε λιγο παραπανω… Οκ, αλλα εδώ μιλαμε για μηνες. Και δεν πιστευω πως δεν τους νοιαζει αν χανουν πελατες η δεν τους ενοχλει που παρα πολύ κανουν καταγγελιες για την ασυνεπεια τους. Τοσα χρηματα πληρωνουν για διαφημηση (και αυτο ειναι δυσφημηση). Αλλα αν θες να υποστηριζεις ότι εισαι σοβαρη εταιρια υποστηριξε αυτό που προβαλεις και διαφημιζεις. Και αν χρειαζεται, ναι παρε κοσμο. Δοξα το θεο και εγω και αλλοι παρα πολλοι σαν και μενα πανεπηστιμιο εχουν βγαλει η εστω ιδιωτικες σχολες πανω σε τεχνολογιες. Και πολλοι από αυτους είναι ανεργοι. Με ένα μικρο σεμιναριο τους εκπαιδευεις. Αρκει να το θες. :Wink:

----------


## AgentWolf

Για να επαναφέρω το topic στο θέμα του...

Το πακέτο 384/128 Full LLU (πριν 4 χρόνια) έκανε 20 εργάσιμες μέρες να ενεργοποιηθεί.
Το πακέτο Cable TV (πριν 1 χρόνο) έκανε 5 μήνες να αναβαθμιστή (από το προηγούμενο πακέτο), και αυτή η καθυστέρηση ήταν γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να καταφέρουν την φορητότητα αριθμού.

----------


## kanenas3

> Για να επαναφέρω το topic στο θέμα του...
> 
> Το πακέτο 384/128 Full LLU (πριν 4 χρόνια) έκανε 20 εργάσιμες μέρες να ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Το πακέτο Cable TV (πριν 1 χρόνο) έκανε 5 μήνες να αναβαθμιστή (από το προηγούμενο πακέτο), και αυτή η καθυστέρηση ήταν γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να καταφέρουν την φορητότητα αριθμού.


Έχεις στοιχεία ή απλά το συμπεραίνεις; Μήπως μετέφερες αριθμό από DSLphone;

----------


## ariadgr

> Έχεις στοιχεία ή απλά το συμπεραίνεις; Μήπως μετέφερες αριθμό από DSLphone;


Μάλλον θα εννοεί την εσωτερική διαδικασία της Vivodi για μεταφορά των 211-750 αριθμών από την παλιά πλατφόρμα στη νέα, στην οποία δεν εμπλέκεται καθόλου φορητότητα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Μάλλον θα εννοεί την εσωτερική διαδικασία της Vivodi για μεταφορά των 211-750 αριθμών από την παλιά πλατφόρμα στη νέα, στην οποία δεν εμπλέκεται καθόλου φορητότητα.


Εκεί είχαν πρόβλημα και όντως άργησαν να βρούνε λύση αλλά πρόβλημα μόνο στη φορητότητα λίγο χλωμό το κόβω.

----------


## johnie1979

αίτηση από αρχές Δεκεμβρίου 2008 για το πακέτο Cable TV
7/02/2008 αποστολή εξοπλισμού, router SpeedTouch 780
20/02/2008 επιστολή με τους κωδικούς και το username , και
"η ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας σας ειναι 21/02/08"
Μέχρι σήμερα 29/02/08 περιμένω να κοπεί το τηλέφωνο και να ενεργοποιηθώ, αλλά τίποτα, τηλέφωνα καθημερινά, περιμένουμε ΟΤΕ.
Συν αυτού εχθές 28/02 έγινε διακοπή του τηλεφώνου. Από το πρωί μέχρι τις 3 το μεσημέρι τηλ νεκρό. έκανα σύνδεση το router,restarts αλλά μάταια! Τελικά 3 το μεσημέρι το τηλεφωνο ξαναλειτουργεί αλλά με γραμμή ΟΤΕ!
Οι βλάβες του ΟΤΕ μού λένε είναι "σε αναμονή για μεταφορά σε άλλη εταιρεία από 20/2", θα το δούμε!, η διακοπή οφείλεται στην προσπάθεια για ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας.
Σημείωση είμαι δίπλα στο DSLAM. Ερώτηση; Θα ενεργοποιηθώ ποτέ;

----------


## kanenas3

Νομίζω ότι έχω νέο ρεκόρ (αν και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία). Είμαι πελάτης τους εδώ και 3+ χρόνια και το τρέχον πρόγραμμα μου είναι το Maxx10 + DSLphone σε Shared LLU και ζήτησα αλλαγή σε Full με φορητότητα στο Telefonet+ στον κόμβο ΕΡΜΟΥ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

11/2 Έστειλα με courier την αίτηση 
13/2 Ας πούμε ότι 2 μέρες μετά την καταχώρησαν
26/2 Παρέλαβα το Alcatel 780WL
3/3    Με καλέσανε για να ραντεβού για την εγκατάσταση(!!!) για άυριο 4/3
4/3    Ας ελπίζουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά

Νομίζω ότι 14 εργάσιμες και κυρίως για έναν προβληματικό κόμβο όπως αυτός που ανήκω είναι μια χαρά χρόνος. Το καλύτερο είναι ότι δεν ασχολήθηκαν καν μαζί τους. 

Ας ελπίσουμε να μην το γκαντεμιάσω!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ariadgr

> Νομίζω ότι έχω νέο ρεκόρ (αν και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία). Είμαι πελάτης τους εδώ και 3+ χρόνια και το τρέχον πρόγραμμα μου είναι το Maxx10 + DSLphone σε Shared LLU και ζήτησα αλλαγή σε Full με φορητότητα στο Telefonet+ στον κόμβο ΕΡΜΟΥ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> 11/2 Έστειλα με courier την αίτηση 
> 13/2 Ας πούμε ότι 2 μέρες μετά την καταχώρησαν
> 26/2 Παρέλαβα το Alcatel 780WL
> 3/3    Με καλέσανε για να ραντεβού για την εγκατάσταση(!!!) για άυριο 4/3
> 4/3    Ας ελπίζουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά
> 
> Νομίζω ότι 14 εργάσιμες και κυρίως για έναν προβληματικό κόμβο όπως αυτός που ανήκω είναι μια χαρά χρόνος. Το καλύτερο είναι ότι δεν ασχολήθηκαν καν μαζί τους. 
> ...


Τεχνικό για εγκατάσταση γιατί στέλνουν;
Ανενεργό βρόχο σου έφεραν;  :Thinking:

----------


## kanenas3

> Τεχνικό για εγκατάσταση γιατί στέλνουν;
> Ανενεργό βρόχο σου έφεραν;


Τι να σου πω...

Αυτό που μου είπε η κοπέλα ήταν ότι θα περάσει τεχνικός για την εγκατάσταση του νέου εξοπλισμού και την παραλαβή του παλιού! Της είπα ότι δε χρειάζεται καθώς μπορώ να το κάνω και μόνος και ότι θα τους στείλω το Cisco ATA αλλά την άκουσα λίγο δυστακτική. Οπότε λέω άστο καλύτερα γιατί είναι ικανοί να μπλοκάρουν και να κάνουν κανα μήνα μετά. Έτσι μου είπε ότι θα περάσει ο τεχνικός 10-13 αύριο... :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

> Τεχνικό για εγκατάσταση γιατί στέλνουν;
> Ανενεργό βρόχο σου έφεραν;


Δεν έχεις εγκαταλείψει ακόμα την προσπάθεια να βγάλεις άκρη με τις πρακτικές του συγκεκριμένου παρόχου;
Εγώ τα παράτησα και πλέον σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά σε κάθε νέο κρούσμα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Νομίζω ότι έχω νέο ρεκόρ (αν και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία). Είμαι πελάτης τους εδώ και 3+ χρόνια και το τρέχον πρόγραμμα μου είναι το Maxx10 + DSLphone σε Shared LLU και ζήτησα αλλαγή σε Full με φορητότητα στο Telefonet+ στον κόμβο ΕΡΜΟΥ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> 11/2 Έστειλα με courier την αίτηση 
> 13/2 Ας πούμε ότι 2 μέρες μετά την καταχώρησαν
> 26/2 Παρέλαβα το Alcatel 780WL
> 3/3    Με καλέσανε για να ραντεβού για την εγκατάσταση(!!!) για άυριο 4/3
> 4/3    Ας ελπίζουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά
> 
> Νομίζω ότι 14 εργάσιμες και κυρίως για έναν προβληματικό κόμβο όπως αυτός που ανήκω είναι μια χαρά χρόνος. Το καλύτερο είναι ότι δεν ασχολήθηκαν καν μαζί τους. 
> ...


Τελικά στράβωσε...ήρθε κανονικά ο τεχνικός αλλά το 780 δεν κατέβαζε τις ρυθμίσεις οπότε και το πήρε πίσω. Τώρα περιμένω...

Έχει βάλει κανείς Telefonet+ στο ιδιόκτητο στους κόμβους ΕΡΜΟΥ και ΠΛ. ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ;

----------


## ariadgr

> Τελικά στράβωσε...ήρθε κανονικά ο τεχνικός αλλά το 780 δεν κατέβαζε τις ρυθμίσεις οπότε και το πήρε πίσω. Τώρα περιμένω...


Τελικά σου έφεραν ανενεργό βρόχο;

----------


## kanenas3

> Τελικά σου έφεραν ανενεργό βρόχο;


Μάλλον ναι γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι και παραμένω σε Shared LLU. Υποθέτω για να ήρθε ο τεχνικός μάλλον ήθελε να δει αν θα τραβήξει τις ρυθμίσεις το 780 και μετά θα έκανε την αλλαγή στον κατανεμητή, αν και δεν είπε κάτι τέτοιο... :Thinking: 

Αν είναι έτσι όμως πότε έγινε ή θα γίνει η φορητότητα...; 

Το κακό είναι ότι τώρα που βγήκα εκτός τυπικής διαδικασίας την έβαψα...θα κάνω κανα 12μηνο να συνδεθώ  :Sorry: 

Μια διευκρίνηση! Όλα αυτά τα ρώτησα αλλά ο τεχνικός δεν ήξερε τι γίνεται ακριβώς γιατί τον είχαν στείλει από Αθήνα για καμιά 10αρια συνδέσεις και βλάβες και μιλήσου με άλλους τεχνικούς όλη την ώρα...

----------


## ariadgr

> Μάλλον ναι γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι και παραμένω σε Shared LLU. Υποθέτω για να ήρθε ο τεχνικός μάλλον ήθελε να δει αν θα τραβήξει τις ρυθμίσεις το 780 και μετά θα έκανε την αλλαγή στον κατανεμητή, αν και δεν είπε κάτι τέτοιο...
> 
> Αν είναι έτσι όμως πότε έγινε ή θα γίνει η φορητότητα...; 
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι τώρα που βγήκα εκτός τυπικής διαδικασίας την έβαψα...θα κάνω κανα 12μηνο να συνδεθώ 
> 
> Μια διευκρίνηση! Όλα αυτά τα ρώτησα αλλά ο τεχνικός δεν ήξερε τι γίνεται ακριβώς γιατί τον είχαν στείλει από Αθήνα για καμιά 10αρια συνδέσεις και βλάβες και μιλήσου με άλλους τεχνικούς όλη την ώρα...


Μα αν δεν το συνέδεσε στο βρόχο που έπρεπε να το συνδέσει, πως συμπέρανε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα;  :What..?: 
Και γιατί το πήρε μαζί του φεύγοντας, αντί να στο αφήσει;  :Crazy: 

Σε βλέπω για email στο customerservice...

----------


## kanenas3

> Μα αν δεν το συνέδεσε στο βρόχο που έπρεπε να το συνδέσει, πως συμπέρανε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα; 
> Και γιατί το πήρε μαζί του φεύγοντας, αντί να στο αφήσει;


Απλά το σύνδεσε και δεν κατέβασε τις ρυθμίσεις οπότε του είπε ο μάστορας από την Αθήνα ότι μάλλον θέλει άλλες ρυθμίσεις γιατί είμαι σε Cisco dslam.




> Σε βλέπω για email στο customerservice...


Έχει γίνει ήδη, μισή ώρα αφού έφυγε ο τεχνικός λάβανε και την ενημέρωση από μένα  :Razz:

----------


## ariadgr

> Απλά το σύνδεσε και δεν κατέβασε τις ρυθμίσεις οπότε του είπε ο μάστορας από την Αθήνα ότι μάλλον θέλει άλλες ρυθμίσεις γιατί είμαι σε Cisco dslam.


Μήπως όμως ο νέος βρόχος ήταν σε ADSL2+ DSLAM, και αν το είχε συνδέσει εκεί θα είχε δουλέψει;  :Thinking:

----------


## kanenas3

> Μήπως όμως ο νέος βρόχος ήταν σε ADSL2+ DSLAM, και αν το είχε συνδέσει εκεί θα είχε δουλέψει;


Μακάρι να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά από όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχουν adsl2+ dslam στους 2 κόμβους στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης. Θα μιλήσω αύριο με τα εδώ γραφεία τους και θα μάθω αν υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη.

----------


## johnie1979

"ενεργοποίηση " τελικά Δευτέρα 3/3/08. αλλά όταν λέμε ενεργοποίηση , μετά απο τρεις μέρες σήμερα χωρίς εισερχόμενες, και με νεκρή τη δεύτερη γραμμή της Vivodi! δηλαδή καμία σχέση με φορητότητα. Εισερχόμενες έχω μόνο στο υπό φορητότητα από τον Οτέ σταθερό αριθμό, μόνο από τηλέφωνα Vivodi. Ξέρει κανείς ρε παιδιά γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό γιατί δε βλέπω να διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα και οι τεχνικοί της Vivodi λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτε. Please, help!

----------


## kanenas3

> "ενεργοποίηση " τελικά Δευτέρα 3/3/08. αλλά όταν λέμε ενεργοποίηση , μετά απο τρεις μέρες σήμερα χωρίς εισερχόμενες, και με νεκρή τη δεύτερη γραμμή της Vivodi! δηλαδή καμία σχέση με φορητότητα. Εισερχόμενες έχω μόνο στο υπό φορητότητα από τον Οτέ σταθερό αριθμό, μόνο από τηλέφωνα Vivodi. Ξέρει κανείς ρε παιδιά γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό γιατί δε βλέπω να διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα και οι τεχνικοί της Vivodi λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτε. Please, help!


Λογικά υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στη διαδικασία της φορητότητας. Μίλα με Vivodi και πες τους να το δηλώσουν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.

Δοκίμασε να μιλήσεις και εσύ με ΟΤΕ μπας και βγάλεις άκρη γρηγορότερα.

----------


## johnie1979

5 εργάσιμες πέρασαν και χωρίς εισερχομενες ακόμα, καταστροφή παιδιά. Μίλησα με Vivodi και λένε οτι το προωθούν και μιλάνε και με οτέ. Επίσης ειναι πράγματι πρόβλημα στη διαδικασία φορητότητας, και στο σύστημα φαίνεται ότι είναι στο τελικό σταδιο η διαδικασία φορητότητας(έτσι μου είπαν!). Ο Οτέ μου λέι έχει παραδώσει τη γραμμή, οπότε δε ξέρω πώς κι αν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη από εκεί. Κάθε συμβουλή σας καλοδεχούμενη. Υπενθυμίζω πως μπορώ να καλέσω εγώ, Ιντερνετ, ΤV είναι ok, αλλά είναι νεκρή η δεύτερη γραμμή η 211.., ενώ μπορούν να με καλέσουν χωρίς πρόβλημα στον υπό φορητότητα 210.. αριθμό από σταθερό αριθμό Vivodi αλλά από πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## kanenas3

Τελικά δεν υπάρχουν adsl2+ κόμβοι στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης (ΕΡΜΟΥ & ΠΛ. ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ). Μίλησα με τα γραφεία τους στη Θεσσαλονίκη και είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι ακόμα και ότι η αλλαγή εξοπλισμού γίνεται ώστε να γίνουν οι μεταφορές πιο εύκολα και χωρίς πρόβλήματα...λέμε τώρα... :Whistle:

----------


## kudos

Υπάρχει κάπου η τελευταία ενημερωμένη αίτηση της VIVODI για σύνδεση ΑΡΥΣ μέσω DSLcube; Η εσωκλειόμενη εκτός από λάθος ταχύτητες και διάρκεια σύνδεσης δεν αναφέρει ούτε για μεταφορά από τρίτο πάροχο.

Tι συνήστατε όταν υπάρχει ενεργή σύνδεση ΑΡΥΣ από άλλο πάροχο; Forthnet συγκεκριμένα.

Παίζει και να μην ενεργοποιηθεί βέβαια ή να ενεργοποιηθεί σε άλλη γραμμή και μετά να γίνει διακοπή της υπάρχουσας, πήρα ένα από αυτά που προσπαθεί να ξεφορτωθεί με κάθε τρόπο γνωστή αλυσίδα καταστημάτων, λόγω modem (Speedtouch 585 v6).

----------


## ariadgr

> Υπάρχει κάπου η τελευταία ενημερωμένη αίτηση της VIVODI για σύνδεση ΑΡΥΣ μέσω DSLcube; Η εσωκλειόμενη εκτός από λάθος ταχύτητες και διάρκεια σύνδεσης δεν αναφέρει ούτε για μεταφορά από τρίτο πάροχο.
> 
> Tι συνήστατε όταν υπάρχει ενεργή σύνδεση ΑΡΥΣ από άλλο πάροχο; Forthnet συγκεκριμένα.
> 
> Παίζει και να μην ενεργοποιηθεί βέβαια ή να ενεργοποιηθεί σε άλλη γραμμή και μετά να γίνει διακοπή της υπάρχουσας, πήρα ένα από αυτά που προσπαθεί να ξεφορτωθεί με κάθε τρόπο γνωστή αλυσίδα καταστημάτων, λόγω modem (Speedtouch 585 v6).


Στο DSLcube νομίζω ότι πρέπει απαραίτητα να στείλεις την αίτηση που περιλαμβάνεται στο κουτί, διότι έχει τυπωμένο το serial number.

Στα σχόλια γράψε "Προσοχή: Μετατροπή από Χονδρική Ευρυζωνική Πρόσβαση (ΑΡΥΣ DSL Forthnet)"

----------


## kudos

> Στο DSLcube νομίζω ότι πρέπει απαραίτητα να στείλεις την αίτηση που περιλαμβάνεται στο κουτί, διότι έχει τυπωμένο το serial number.
> 
> Στα σχόλια γράψε "Προσοχή: Μετατροπή από Χονδρική Ευρυζωνική Πρόσβαση (ΑΡΥΣ DSL Forthnet)"


Ευχαριστώ, τώρα ξέρω πως να ζητήσω αυτό που θέλω. :ROFL:

----------


## kanenas3

> Υπάρχει κάπου η τελευταία ενημερωμένη αίτηση της VIVODI για σύνδεση ΑΡΥΣ μέσω DSLcube; Η εσωκλειόμενη εκτός από λάθος ταχύτητες και διάρκεια σύνδεσης δεν αναφέρει ούτε για μεταφορά από τρίτο πάροχο.
> 
> Tι συνήστατε όταν υπάρχει ενεργή σύνδεση ΑΡΥΣ από άλλο πάροχο; Forthnet συγκεκριμένα.
> 
> Παίζει και να μην ενεργοποιηθεί βέβαια ή να ενεργοποιηθεί σε άλλη γραμμή και μετά να γίνει διακοπή της υπάρχουσας, πήρα ένα από αυτά που προσπαθεί να ξεφορτωθεί με κάθε τρόπο γνωστή αλυσίδα καταστημάτων, λόγω modem (Speedtouch 585 v6).


Μέχρι πριν από 3 μήνες πάντως δε δέχονταν μεταφορά...και έπρεπε να κάνεις υποχρεωτικά διακοπή της προηγούμενης σύνδεσης πρώτα...Ίδρωσα να τους πείσω ότι ζούμε στο 2007 (τότε) αλλά ήταν ανένδοτοι.

Ξεκαθάρισε το πρώτα για να μη βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων...αν και δε νομίζω να κάνει καιρό η ενεργοποίηση η όλη διαδικασία διακοπής - επανασύνδεσης μάλλον θα σου πάρει 1 μήνα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Νομίζω ότι έχω νέο ρεκόρ (αν και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία). Είμαι πελάτης τους εδώ και 3+ χρόνια και το τρέχον πρόγραμμα μου είναι το Maxx10 + DSLphone σε Shared LLU και ζήτησα αλλαγή σε Full με φορητότητα στο Telefonet+ στον κόμβο ΕΡΜΟΥ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> 11/2 Έστειλα με courier την αίτηση 
> 13/2 Ας πούμε ότι 2 μέρες μετά την καταχώρησαν
> 26/2 Παρέλαβα το Alcatel 780WL
> 3/3    Με καλέσανε για να ραντεβού για την εγκατάσταση(!!!) για άυριο 4/3
> 4/3    Ας ελπίζουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά
> 
> Νομίζω ότι 14 εργάσιμες και κυρίως για έναν προβληματικό κόμβο όπως αυτός που ανήκω είναι μια χαρά χρόνος. Το καλύτερο είναι ότι δεν ασχολήθηκαν καν μαζί τους. 
> ...


Μόλις με κάλεσαν για ραντεβού την Παρασκευή και μου είπε μάλιστα να έχω κανονίσει με το διαχειριστή να έχω πρόσβαση στον κατανεμητή. Υποθέτω ότι αυτή τη φορά κάτι θα γίνει...

11/2 Έστειλα με courier την αίτηση 
13/2 Ας πούμε ότι 2 μέρες μετά την καταχώρησαν
26/2 Παρέλαβα το Alcatel 780WL
3/3   Με καλέσανε για να ραντεβού για την εγκατάσταση(!!!) για άυριο 4/3
4/3   Πρόβλημα με Alcatel 780WL - Δεν κατέβαζε ρυθμίσεις
14/3 Περιμένοντας τον τεχνικό...

----------


## kayak

*Vivodi το μεγαλείο σου !!!!*

        Συνδρομητής εδώ και ένα χρόνο στο πρόγραμμα Telefonet1024 (χρόνος αρχικής ενεργοποίησης μόνο 4 μήνες), έκανα αίτηση 31/12/07 για μετατροπή του πακέτου σε Telefonet+. Μάλιστα με διαβεβαίωσαν απο το call center ότι η διαδικασία δεν ειναι ιδιαίτερα χρονοβόρα γιατί δεν παρεμβαίνει ο ΟΤΕ!!!
        Γύρω στις 10/2 καλώ το call center (και μετα απο κανένα 30λεπτο αναμονής) μου λέει ο τεχνικός τα γνωστά: " έχετε δίκιο , αλλά πολλές οι αιτήσεις , φταίει που ειναι και δίσσεκτο το έτος, φταίνε οι καλοκαιρινές πυρκαγιές, φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά το αργότερο μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μετατροπή. Λέω κι εγώ, δεν μπορεί, κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρει!!!
        Τέλος Φλεβάρη περιμένω ξανά ενα 45λεπτο στην αναμονή του 13880, έτσι, γιατί δεν είχα κάτι καλύτερο να κάνω, για να ακούσω από τον "υπεύθυνο" ότι απλά δεν έχει ιδέα πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία και δεν έχει να μου πεί τίποτα νεότερο!! Ααα, ναι, θα με καλούσαν την επόμενη ημέρα για να με ενημερώσουν σχετικά. Ακόμα περιμένω!!!
        10 Μαρτίου στέλνω e-mail μπας και φιλοτιμηθεί κανείς και το απαντήσει αλλά ποιός έχασε τη σοβαρότητά του για να τη βρεί η Vivodi ???

Έλεος πιά!!!! αλλά θα μου πείτε, βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν! ποιός θα τους ελέγξει για την αξιοπιστία τους? η ΕΕΤ? υπνος δικαίου!!!!!

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## kanenas3

@kayak

Την αίτηση την έστειλες ως νέα ή ως μεταβολή;

----------


## kayak

ως μεταβολή, με επισύναψη προηγουμένου λογαριασμού χρέωσης, στοιχεια ταυτότητας κλπ κλπ, την έχουν καταχωρήσει στο συστημά τους απο 2-1-08.
Σκέπτομαι ήδη να διακόψω οριστικά από τη Vivodi εφοσον έχει περάσει και το 12μηνο.

Ενημερωτικά, σε μια τελευταία επικοινωνία που ειχα μαζί τους εχθες, μου είπαν ότι δεν ξέρουν ποτε θα ολοκληρωθή η μεταβολή αλλά όοοταν ολοκληρωθει θα έχω πιστωτική διαφορά για το διαστημα που καθυστέρησαν, γεγονός το οποίο δεν με πειθει.

----------


## kanenas3

> ως μεταβολή, με επισύναψη προηγουμένου λογαριασμού χρέωσης, στοιχεια ταυτότητας κλπ κλπ, την έχουν καταχωρήσει στο συστημά τους απο 2-1-08.
> Σκέπτομαι ήδη να διακόψω οριστικά από


Ξανακάλεσε και πες του ότι δε ζητάς νέα σύνδεση αλλά αλλαγή προφίλ και επέμενε ότι είναι δουλειά 2 λεπτών. Το ίδιο συνέβει και σε μένα όταν ζήτησα μεταβολή από Maxx10+DSLphone Shared --> Telefonet+ Full. Στην αρχή με κάλεσαν για να ζητήσουν λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ, μετά είπαν ότι θέλει μερικούς μήνες ακόμα γιατί δεν υπάρχει κόμβος στην περιοχή μου(!!!) και γενικά θεωρούσαν ότι είναι νέα αίτηση και όχι μεταβολή.

Ξανακάλεσε και πες τους αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω και πίεσε λέγοντας ότι είναι μια αλλαγή προφίλ καθώς δεν αλλάζει τίποτα καλωδιακό. Ίσως να ήταν καλό να μιλήσεις και με τεχνικό ως προς το γιατί έχει κολλήσει η αίτηση. 

Συμβουλή μου είναι να στείλεις ένα email στο customerservice@vivodi.gr όπου θα τους λες τι έχει γίνει έτσι ώστε ακόμα και αν δε βγάλεις άκρη με το 13880 θα σε καλέσουν και θα μιλήσεις με άτομο που έχει δει την καρτέλα σου και δε θα κοιτάει να σε κλείσει...

----------


## kayak

> Ξανακάλεσε και πες του ότι δε ζητάς νέα σύνδεση αλλά αλλαγή προφίλ και επέμενε ότι είναι δουλειά 2 λεπτών. Το ίδιο συνέβει και σε μένα όταν ζήτησα μεταβολή από Maxx10+DSLphone Shared --> Telefonet+ Full. Στην αρχή με κάλεσαν για να ζητήσουν λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ, μετά είπαν ότι θέλει μερικούς μήνες ακόμα γιατί δεν υπάρχει κόμβος στην περιοχή μου(!!!) και γενικά θεωρούσαν ότι είναι νέα αίτηση και όχι μεταβολή.
> 
> Ξανακάλεσε και πες τους αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω και πίεσε λέγοντας ότι είναι μια αλλαγή προφίλ καθώς δεν αλλάζει τίποτα καλωδιακό. Ίσως να ήταν καλό να μιλήσεις και με τεχνικό ως προς το γιατί έχει κολλήσει η αίτηση. 
> 
> Συμβουλή μου είναι να στείλεις ένα email στο customerservice@vivodi.gr όπου θα τους λες τι έχει γίνει έτσι ώστε ακόμα και αν δε βγάλεις άκρη με το 13880 θα σε καλέσουν και θα μιλήσεις με άτομο που έχει δει την καρτέλα σου και δε θα κοιτάει να σε κλείσει...



Παραθέτω το email που έχω στείλει στις 10-3 χωρίς καμία απάντηση έως σήμερα:

Κύριοι,

    Είμαι συνδρομητής στην υπηρεσία Telefonet1024, με αριθμό τηλεφώνου ########## (Κωδικός Πελάτη: #########), και τη 31/12/2007 έχω στείλει Fax με όλα τα απαιτούμενα στοιχεία για την μετατροπή της υπηρεσίας Telefonet1024 στην υπηρεσία Telefonet+. Σε αρχική συνομιλία που είχα με αντιπρόσωπο σας, πριν από την αποστολή του αιτήματος μου, είχα ενημερωθεί πως ο χρόνος που απαιτείται για την εν λόγω μετατροπή είναι περίπου 30 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Από τότε έως και σήμερα, σε δύο τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες που είχα με το τμήμα υποστήριξης της εταιρείας σας, σχετικά με την πορεία του αιτήματος μου, δεν έλαβα καμία σαφή απάντηση σχετικά με τον χρόνο που θα ολοκληρωθεί, παρά μόνο γενικότητες και αοριστίες που με κάνουν να ανησυχώ για την αξιοπιστία των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών σας, για τις οποίες επισημαίνω ότι από πλευράς μου καταβάλλεται κάθε μήνα το ποσό που αναγράφεται στο λογαριασμό που μου αποστέλλετε, την ημερομηνία που ορίζετε χωρίς καμία καθυστέρηση.

    Εφόσον εγώ είμαι απόλυτα συνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις μου προς την εταιρεία σας, απαιτώ και από πλευράς σας την ίδια συνέπεια στις υποχρεώσεις σας προς εμένα ως πελάτη σας.    

    Εβδομήντα (70 !!!) ημέρες μετά την αποστολή του αιτήματος μου, παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσετε μέσω e-mail άμεσα και σαφώς για τον χρόνο ικανοποίησης του ή σε περίπτωση που αδυνατείτε να καθορίσετε το χρόνο ή να ικανοποιήσετε το αίτημα παρακαλώ να μου κοινοποιήσετε την αδυναμία σας αυτή, ώστε να είμαι κι εγώ σε θέση να ενεργήσω ανάλογα ώστε να δώσω λύση στο πρόβλημά μου. 

Τί άλλο να κάνω δεν ξέρω!

Πέρα απο τα παραπάνω, απο εχθές το μεσημέρι το Vood είναι νεκρό και η τεχνική υποστήριξη ανύπαρκτη, η ίδια πάντα απάντηση " Θα το ελέγξουμε και θα σας καλέσουμε. Πότε? Δεν γνωρίζουμε!"

----------


## lewton

Όταν καλείτε το 13880 από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Vivodi χρεώνεστε;

----------


## revolvergr

> Όταν καλείτε το 13880 από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Vivodi χρεώνεστε;


Ναι αλλά είναι λιγότερη χρέωση από οταν καλείς απο αριθμό Οτε

----------


## kanenas3

> Όταν καλείτε το 13880 από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Vivodi χρεώνεστε;


Χρεώνεται! Η μόνη αλλαγή είναι ότι πλέον υπάρχει νούμερο για δωρεάν τεχνική υποστήριξη (επιτέλους), το 800 17 50175.

----------


## AgentWolf

> Για να επαναφέρω το topic στο θέμα του...
> 
> Το πακέτο 384/128 Full LLU (πριν 4 χρόνια) έκανε 20 εργάσιμες μέρες να ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Το πακέτο Cable TV (πριν 1 χρόνο) έκανε 5 μήνες να αναβαθμιστή (από το προηγούμενο πακέτο), και αυτή η καθυστέρηση ήταν γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να καταφέρουν την φορητότητα αριθμού.






> Έχεις στοιχεία ή απλά το συμπεραίνεις; Μήπως μετέφερες αριθμό από DSLphone;






> Μάλλον θα εννοεί την εσωτερική διαδικασία της Vivodi για μεταφορά των 211-750 αριθμών από την παλιά πλατφόρμα στη νέα, στην οποία δεν εμπλέκεται καθόλου φορητότητα.



 Αυτό εννοώ ariadgr... Είχα (και έχω ακόμα) τηλέφωνο που αρχίζει από 211-750
 Μου είχανε πει τότε (το 5μηνο) που περίμενα για την αναβάθμιση του πακέτου, πως αν ήθελα να χάσω το παλιό μου νούμερο, και να μου δώσουν καινούριο με 211-11xxxxx θα γινόταν η αναβάθμιση άμεσα. Εγώ όμως ήθελα να κρατήσω τον παλιό μου αριθμό, και γι'αυτό περίμενα...

----------


## Uberalles

Εγώ παιδιά έκανα αίτηση για Max10 από DSLcube που είχα κάπου μέσα Νοέμβρη (μέσω courier) με ενημερώνουνε μετά από 40 μέρες ότι δεν έχουν καμία αίτηση μου (ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ δηλαδή οι 40 μέρες μου λέγανε ότι ναι ναι ναι σε λίγο θα γίνει η υλοποίησησ της).Μου στέλνουνε μία απιστολή γύρω στο τέλος του προηγούμενου μήνα ότι βρήκανε την αίτηση μου (ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ) και θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε 20 εργάσιμες μέρες και εδώ και 5 μέρες δεν έχω Internet  .....ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## kanenas3

Γενικά έχουν ένα πρόβλημα με το να βρούνε τις αιτήσεις γιατί αλλού καταχωρούνται οι αιτήσεις που στέλνονται με φαξ και αλλού με courier. Μη ρωτάτε γιατί γίνεται αυτό δεν έχω ιδέα. 

Σήμερα που κάλεσα να δω τι θα γίνει μετά το δεύτερο αποτυχημένο ραντεβού με τεχνικό μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει αίτηση. Τελικά με ρώτησε πως την έστειλα και την βρήκε αμέσως.

----------

